# Der AMS 125 Thread



## dirkbaum39 (7. Juli 2008)

Ein Hallo an die Adresse der AMS 125er.
Ich wollte mal einen Thread eröffnen, in dem Alles über die AMS 125 - Bikes geschrieben wird.
Ich habe meins seit ein paar Tagen und muss sagen: Einfach Spitze. Nur ein paar Fragen bleiben jetzt offen, z.B.: Wie seht Ihr das mit der 1. Inspektion? oder: Haltet Ihr Euch an die Angaben zur Wartung der Fox-Komponenten (Talas RLC 32 Fedegabel und RP 23 - Dämper)? Die Wartungsintervalle sind doch ziemlich kurz. Mein Händler meinte auch, dass die Fox Talas 32 - Gabel zur Erstinspektion ausgebaut und direkt an Fox geschickt wird. Wenn man das nicht macht, dann verliert man die Garantie. Ist das notwendig oder nur Geldschneiderei?
Wie sind so Eure Erfahrungen?
Grüße aus den Steigerwald
Dirk


----------



## chief70 (8. Juli 2008)

Hi,
das mit den Fox-Komponenten habe ich auch schon gehört, den Service wird man wohl einhalten müssen um die Garantie zu wahren. Ich fahre ein 08er AMS 125 Eigenaufbau und bin bis auf den RP23 (kommt mir recht überdämpft vor) sehr zufrieden mit
dem Bike.

Wie verhält sich das bei Euch mit dem Dämpfer?

Gruß
chief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberni (8. Juli 2008)

Servus,

die Talas und der RP23 in meinem 2007er AMS125 sind bestens. Null Probleme bisher und einwandfrei, was das Federungsverhalten angeht. Das mit der Garantie würde ich nicht so überbewerten. Garantie ist laut Fox eh nur 90 Tage auf die Dichtungen. Alles andere läuft in der EU unter Gewährleistung. Das wiederum ist so ne Sache, weil nicht mit einer Garantie gleichzusetzen. Hab mein Rad seit April 2007 und wenn bis nächsten Frühjahr nichts an den Federelementen ist, dann ist die Frist sowieso rum. Mein Händler hat auf Nachfrage zu dem Thema gemeint, daß man regelmäßig die Teile kontrollieren sollte und dann nach Bedarf einen Service machen läßt. Denke, kommt auch ganz auf Fahrleistung und Einsatzgebiet an. 
Soweit meine Meinung und Erfahrung. 

Gruß Berni!


----------



## citycobra (8. Juli 2008)

bin vom bike und den fahreigenschaften auch absolut begeistert, ein absolutes top teil. habe die k24 variante genommen und das einzige manko sind bei mir die bremsen. fahre den rahmen in 20" und habe bei der oro k24 extrem starkes rubbeln und kreischen der bremsanlage. war schon mehrfach bei meinem cube-dealer und es wurden bereits die bremsscheiben vorne und hinten, als auch die beläge getauscht. das ganze brachte dann für ca. 150km ruhe und dann fing der quark wieder von vorne an. mein dealer spricht im moment mit cube was man noch machen kann. eventuell wird die bremsanlage komplett ausgetauscht, z.b. gegen eine 2008er xt. halte euch mal auf dem laufenden.


----------



## fasj (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
bin vom fahren her auch völlig begeistert.
Die Zugverlegung hinten war schrott. Die musste und konnte ich super lösen.
Beim Bremsen hab ich eigendlich keine so grossen geräusche, aber die Bremsleistung vorne ist bescheiden. 
Habe mein Baby gerade beim Händler und bin gespannt was er daraus macht.

fasj


----------



## dirkbaum39 (9. Juli 2008)

Ich habe die Bremsanlage in der XT-Variante- Die Bremsleistung ist absolut top. Allerdings habe ich auch keinen Vergleich, da ich vorher nur Felgenbremsen gefahren habe. Bei den ersten gut 100 km habe ich allerdings ein leichtes Schleifen festgestellt. Mal schauen, ob das im Laufe der Zeit aufhört.
Dirk


----------



## Barney_1 (20. Juli 2008)

@ fasj

Was hast du denn an der Zugverlegung geändert ? Ich habe seit ca. 1 Woche ein AMS 125 XT und finde das die Züge (Bremsleitung & Schaltzug) die zwischen der Anlenkung des Federbeins durchgehen verdammt wenig Platz haben,beim heftigen einfedern reiben die Anlenkhebel doch etwas an den Zügen/Leitungen. Ob das auf Dauer gut ist ?
Wär nett wenn du das mal genauer beschreiben könntest.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## CubeAms125 (21. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön!!

Endlich gibts auch mal für unsere Gattung ein extra Thread 

Ich hab mein AMS 125 K24 2008 seit nem guten halben Jahr und bin auch soweit zufrieden.

Die Talas funktioniert sehr gut, der RP23 auch, außer bei schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen finde ich ist er etwas ruppig....
Eine Frage nebenbei: ist der Dämpfer auf Stufe 1 oder auf Stufe 3 am weichesten?! Ich habe in 2 verschiedenen Fahrradläden nämlich 2 unterschiedliche Aussagen diesbezüglich erhalten.

Die Oro K24 greift ganz gut zu, allerdings hätte ich sie mir etwas bissiger erwartet nachdem was ich Online über die so "brachiale" Bremspower gelesen habe.......da ist die Magura Luise von nem Kumpel giftiger....

Noch eine Frage hätte ich bezüglich der Reifen: Hat jemand auf sein AMS 125 schon mal den Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 Snake Skin montiert? Passen die Schlappen in den Rahmen und auf die DT XRC 180 Felge?

Auch würde mich interessieren was eure Bikes bisher so an Drops und harten Strecken erdulden musste......wo liegt da die Grenze? Also ich bin bisher nur recht grobe Trails vom Feldberg im Taunus über ordentliches Geröll und verwurzelte Pisten gefahren.....Sprünge waren bisher Schanzen die ca ne Höhe von 0.5 Meter und ner Sprungweite von ca 3 Metern hatten. Was kann man dem Gaul zumuten, wo liegt die Grenze ohne das Material übern Jordan zu jagen?

Zum Schluß würd ich vorschlagen auch mal ein paar Bilder von euren AMS in Action zu zeigen, ich schau mal ob ich in den nächsten Tagen ein gescheites knipsen kann.

Bis dahin allseits gute Fahrt!!

Gruß


----------



## fasj (21. Juli 2008)

@Barney_1

zur Bremsverlegung gabs einen extra Thread hier.

Wenn Du in meine Fotosammlung schaust, da hab ich Fotos.

Bei den ersten 2008 wurden die Züge innerhalb der Wippe verlegt.
Fand ich optisch am schönsten, Technisch aber eine Katastrophe.
Dann wurden die Züge an der Wippe vorbei, aber unterhalb der Strebe befestigt, so wie bei mir. Dort waren die Befestigungen der Zugführung.
Inzwischen hab ich 2008 selber gesehen, wo diese befestigungen oben sind.
Also so wie bei mir nach dem Umbau.

fasj


----------



## CopyMaster (21. Juli 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!
> 
> Noch eine Frage hätte ich bezüglich der Reifen: Hat jemand auf sein AMS 125 schon mal den Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 Snake Skin montiert? Passen die Schlappen in den Rahmen und auf die DT XRC 180 Felge?
> 
> Gruß



Bei meinem AMS 100 (18") mit XRC180 Laufrädern passt der NN 2.4, ich denke beim 125er sollte eher mehr Platz sein.


----------



## norman68 (21. Juli 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Eine Frage nebenbei: ist der Dämpfer auf Stufe 1 oder auf Stufe 3 am weichesten?! Ich habe in 2 verschiedenen Fahrradläden nämlich 2 unterschiedliche Aussagen diesbezüglich erhalten.
> 
> Gruß



Hast schon mal in der Anleitung gelesen? Dort steht es drin sogar mit Bild für Leute die nicht Lesen können 







1 = schwach
2 = mittel
3 = fast zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeAms125 (21. Juli 2008)

Ja, die Faulheit hat gesiegt, deswegen hab ich erst hier gefragt.

@ Copymaster: danke für die Info, werd den nächsten Reifen dann in der Größe kaufen!


----------



## citycobra (21. Juli 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Ja, die Faulheit hat gesiegt, deswegen hab ich erst hier gefragt.
> 
> @ Copymaster: danke für die Info, werd den nächsten Reifen dann in der Größe kaufen!



das würde ich lieber sein lassen, weil das xrc180 laufrad nur für reifen bis zu einer breite von 2,35 freigegeben ist (gab es schonmal eine diskussion zu). die felge ist für einen 2,4er nn einfach zu schmal und in den hinterbau würde der reifen auch nur mit ach und krach passen (hab ich bereits mehrfach ausgemessen).

ich weiß ja nicht was mit deiner bremsanlage los ist aber die oro k24 beißt tierisch zu. solange man nicht solche probleme wie ich habe, dann ist die k24 der louse in jedem fall von der bremskraft her überlegen, es sei denn dein kumpel benutzt metallische beläge.


----------



## CopyMaster (22. Juli 2008)

Moment! Nicht dass wir uns hier falsch verstehen.

Zum Thema 2.4" Reifen auf den XRC180 Rädern. Die Felgen sind als 19mm angegeben, tatsächlich aber eher 17mm (innen) breit. Damit ist klar, dass 2.4" sicher nicht die optimale Breite für diese Felge ist. Aber möglich ist es schon. Man sollte hier natürlich nicht mit zu wenig (ich sag mal unter 2 Bar) Druck fahren, dh um auf nem Starrbike etwas Federung durch dicke Reifen zu bekommen, dafür sollte man schon breitere Felgen nehmen. Auf dem AMS125 dürfte es aber kein Problem sein, mit passendem Druck, diese Kombination zu fahren.

Was den Hinterbau angeht, kann ich natürlich nur für mich sprechen. Im 100er passts, wenn auch knapp. Falls nun das 125er weniger Platz hat als das 100er (was ich nicht glaube, die Kettenstrebe ist beim 125 laut Cube HP etwas länger), ist diese Information natürlich nichts wert. Das auszuprobieren, muss ich den 125er Fahrern überlassen.

Der NN 2.4" ist übrigens auf dieser Felge etwa echte 2.2" breit.


----------



## fasj (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich selber fahre 2.25" NN.
Ein Freund hat sich aber auf sein AMS125 K24 2008 von Anfang an die 2.4 NN montieren lassen. 
Platz ist genug da. Der Händler hat es auch auf die XRC180 draufgemacht ohne was zu sagen wegen passt nicht.
Ob das aber eine Qualitätsaussage ist weiß ich nicht.

Auf alle Fälle geht es bei ihm. Welchen Druck er fährt weiß ich nicht genau, aber nach "Fingerprobe" beim ansehen, über 2 bar.

fasj


----------



## Barney_1 (22. Juli 2008)

@ fasj

Ja so wie du die Züge jetzt verlegt hast ist Standart 08. Ich habe allerdings beim Dämpfer einstellen mal die ganze Luft abgelassen um den wirklichen Federweg zu messen wenn der Dämpfer auf Block geht und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Züge halt jedesmal beim starken einfedern an den Innenseiten der Hebel reiben. Da ist ja auch nicht gerade viel Platz, passt gerade mal der Zug durch + 1mm. Na ja ich werde das mal beobachten,beim Schaltzug finde ich es noch nichtmal so tragisch, doof wäre es nur wenn sich irgendwann die Bremsleitung durchreibt 
Na ja, mal abwarten, vielleicht mach ich mir auch zu viele Gedanken und es passiert nichts.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

Zu den N.N 2.4:

Vom Rahmen her kein Problem. Bin den NN 2.4, den MM 2.5 DHF/DHR und zur Zeit den Mountain King in 2.4 gefahren. Das Fazit alle passen in den Rahmen ohne Probleme, heisst es ist auch genügend Platz vorhanden für den Schmodder. In wie weit man mit den breiten Reifen auf der schmalen Felge zurecht kommt ist sicher Ansichtssache. Zur Zeit fahre ich auch noch die XRC 180 werde aber vorm Winter auf breitere FR1750 oder EX2200 umsteigen. Was aber eher damit zu tun hat, das ich mir einen zweiten LRS für die Spikes besorgen will.

so sieht es aus mit den MK 2.4




Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit einem der o.g. Reifen. Weder im groben Gelände noch auf schneller Asphaltfahrt (70+km/h mit den MK 2.4) gab es Ausfälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (22. Juli 2008)

das überrascht mich jetzt aber wirklich, denn ich habe bei meinem ams125 den rahmen ausgemessen und zum 2,25" nn noch links und rechts die fehlenden 2mm zum nn in 2,4" dazu gerechnet. nach dem ausmessen hatte ich große bedenken, dass der dreck im schlammigen gelände überhaupt noch weg geschaufelt werden kann.

mit dem 2,4" reifen auf dem xrc180 laufrad muss es sich doch in kurven total schwammig fahren. die wankbewegungen der felge innerhalb des reifens stören mich bereits bei einem 2,5" nn (fahre jedoch auch einen geringen luftdruck).

könnte bitte mal jemand ein foto vom hinterbau mit einem 2,4er reifen schießen. am liebsten mit dem nn 2,4". würde gerne mal den abstand von profil zu hinterbaustreben sehen.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

Foto habe ich keines, binjedoch den ganzen Winter damit durchgefahren (nicht auf Asphalt) keinerlei Probleme Luftdruck 2.2 bar 100+ kg (Schlauchreifen)

Doch noch was gefunden, jedoch keine gute Qualität


----------



## CubeAms125 (23. Juli 2008)

@mzaskar: Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Information. Jetzt hätte ich noch eine Frage, da du den Vergleich bereits hattest. Was würdest du empfehlen und warum? 2.4 NN oder 2.4 Mountainking?

Gruß


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2008)

Hmmm schwer zu sagen. Immo bin ich noch zu keinem abschliessenden Urteil gekommen. Finde beide ähnlich, mit Vorteilen bei feuchtem Untergrund für den MK und beim Bremsen für den NN. 
Immo tendiere ich persönlich zu dem MK, ohne hierfür jedoch eine direkte Begründung zu haben, ausser man sieh ihn nicht so oft 

Etwas viel mir noch ein, der MK ist von der Karkasse aus gesehen etwas runder. Der NN ist eher "Eckig". Ich find immo den "runden" Reifen angenehmer zu fahren, was sicherlich Geschmacksache ist.

S:


----------



## BEEF (24. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich habe heute mein AMS125 K18 zur Erstinspektion gebracht.
Nach ca 700 (davon "leider" viel Straße zur Arbeit) waren meine Mängel:

-Bremsen bitte neu Einstellen!! (also es sind meine ersten Scheibenbremsen, aber so laut/nervig hätte ichs nicht erwartet..) wenn ich ne Runde mit meiner Freundinn drehe, so bei 20 Kmh (ist halt ihre gescwindigkeit so..  ) da geben sie eigentlich permanent laut von sich.. und das nervt.. das es bei ner Kurve oder so mal quitscht wär ja ok.. 

-Knacken im Lenk(kopflag)erbereicher, ab und zu wenns mal zur Sache geht..

naja, das wars eigentlich schon...

wie gesagt mim Bike an sich bin ich schon zufrieden gewesen, aber die Bremse und div. Kleinigkeiten haben den Spass dann doch bissel getrübt (am Anfang)


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

Willkommen bei denen die mit Scheiben bremsen  Laute geben die immer von sich 
Am besten funktionieren Scheiben beim bremsen, schleifen mögen sie gar nicht  Also immer kurz un hart zu packen


----------



## Don_Olg (25. Juli 2008)

Morgen, 
stand auch vor kurzem vor der Entscheidung  nach ca. 13 Jahren Bikeabstinenz wieder damit anzufangen. 

Mein 15 Jahre altes Bike ohne Federung  ist zwar noch mehr oder weniger funktionstÃ¼chig, sprich Berg hoch gehts einigermaÃen. Beim Bergabfahren mit meinen 90kg kam von den Cantilever Bremsen leider null VerzÃ¶gerung. Bin dann mal mit nem XC 5.0 Canyon von nem Freund Probegefahren, dann noch mit nem Scott Hardtail. Wollte eigentlich schon das XC kaufen doch ist mom. nicht mehr lieferbar. 

Also bin ich zu einigen OrtsansÃ¤Ãigen HÃ¤ndlern und hab mir dort verschiedene Bikes angeschaut. Ausgeben wollt ich so um die 1500â¬.

Nach einiger Zeit hatte ich ein Cube AMS 125 K18 gesehen. Der HÃ¤ndler hat mich Ã¼ber 3 Tage lang super beraten. Naja hab dann nach einer 5. Probefahrt entschieden es doch beim HÃ¤ndler zu kaufen, Listenpreis 1799â¬. Nach guter Verhandlung kam ich zufrieden mit meinem 20" Cube aus dem Laden. 

Nach 6h Fahrt, ok ist evtl. verfrÃ¼ht aber ok. Folgendes Fazit. 

Alles top bis auf Bremse, die knarzt ab und an. Bremst jedoch tiptop. Und die Schaltung rattert und rutscht beim runter Schalten vom 2. in die 3. Gang immer durch. Grad bei Belastung nervt das. Aber ich denke nach der ersten Inspektion dies beim HÃ¤ndler vor Ort dazu gibt sollte die nachjustiert sein und alles bestens sein.

Das Lockout der DÃ¤mpfer und Gabel find ich top, die Einstellung ist auch easy. 

Alles in allem bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

willkommen im Forum und viel Spass mit deinem AMS  Gute Entscheidung, ich fahre es schon seit zwei Jahren und habe es noch keine Sekunde bereut


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> willkommen im Forum und viel Spass mit deinem AMS  Gute Entscheidung, ich fahre es schon seit zwei Jahren und habe es noch keine Sekunde bereut


 
naja, komm ... ein wenig hast du aber schon mit dem fritzz geliebäugelt, als ich die fotos reingestellt hab aus saalbach ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

stimmt  würde mir heute auch das Fritzz kaufen, Aber trotzdem hat mich das AMS noch nicht enttäuscht und mich ueberall hin getragen wo ich hin wollte  

Am Wochenende geht es nach Arosa und Lenzerheide, Bergbahnen nutzen und bergabfahren 




Lenzerheide, Rothorn 2861m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (25. Juli 2008)

Neid 

Viel Spaß 

fasj


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt  würde mir heute auch das Fritzz kaufen, Aber trotzdem hat mich das AMS noch nicht enttäuscht und mich ueberall hin getragen wo ich hin wollte
> 
> Am Wochenende geht es nach Arosa und Lenzerheide, Bergbahnen nutzen und bergabfahren
> 
> ...


 
dafür wär aber das fritzz besser geeignet )) *grins* ,


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

leihst du es mir fürs Wochenende


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> leihst du es mir fürs Wochenende


 

 leihen ? 

 neee, .... ich weiß nicht 

 das ist wie mit seiner freundin/ehefrau etc. 

 die verleiht man(n)  (eigentlich) ja auch nicht *grins* 

 außerdem brauch ich das fritzz dieses WE leider selber


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

dann viel Spass damit


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dann viel Spass damit


 
dir auch


----------



## citycobra (25. Juli 2008)

Don_Olg schrieb:


> ...
> Alles top bis auf Bremse, die knarzt ab und an. Bremst jedoch tiptop. Und die Schaltung rattert und rutscht beim runter Schalten vom 2. in die 3. Gang immer durch. Grad bei Belastung nervt das. Aber ich denke nach der ersten Inspektion dies beim Händler vor Ort dazu gibt sollte die nachjustiert sein und alles bestens sein.
> ...



mit der schaltung hatte ich auch kleinere probleme. lag bei meinem ams aber an der einstellung des schaltwerks. solltest du auch das sram x9 schaltwerk haben, dann prüf doch am besten mal den abstand vom schaltwerk zu den ritzeln. wenn du von hinten schaust, dann sollte sich das obere röllchen des schaltwerks ungefähr 6mm entfernt von den ritzeln bewegen (steht auch in der anleitung so). bei mir war die einstellschraube des schaltwerks soweit hinein gedreht, dass der abstand zu den ritzeln ca. 2-3cm betrug. seitdem ich das geändert habe und die schaltung noch einmal neu justiert wurde schaltet das teil allererste sahne.


----------



## CubeAms125 (26. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte ja mal ein paar Bilder von euern AMS 125 sehen wenn ihr sie maltretiert.......hat ja leider nicht so gut geklappt, also mach ich mal den Anfang.

Entstanden bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt nach der Arbeit


----------



## burny_s (28. Juli 2008)

Servus!

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen das AMS 125 als Special Edition (komplett XT, Fox Talas RLC Gabel, Louise 180er Bremsen) zugelegt, und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
Gestern hab ich beim abfahren auf einem längeren Trail mit vielen kleinen Sprüngen und teilweise recht ruppigem Untergrund festgestellt dass der Dämpfer ganz schön warm wird wenn er viel arbeiten muss, was ja auch logisch ist. 
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher ob es dabei auch normal ist, dass er beim Einfedern pfeift? Klingt wie wenn man eine Luftpumpe mit dem Daumen zuhält und dann pumpt. Druckverlust konnte ich keinen feststellen, und auch sonst tut der Dämpfer was er soll.
Hatte bis jetzt weder eine Luft-Gabel noch einen Dämpfer, drum wollte ich hier mal die Experten fragen, nicht dass da was nicht stimmt 

Servus, Berni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (28. Juli 2008)

Pfeifen / Zischen kann schon normal sein, je nach Druck- / Zugstufe 

Hier mal mein AMS 125 Custom, komplett selbst aufgebaut


----------



## citycobra (28. Juli 2008)

burny_s schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen das AMS 125 als Special Edition (komplett XT, Fox Talas RLC Gabel, Louise 180er Bremsen) zugelegt, und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
> Gestern hab ich beim abfahren auf einem längeren Trail mit vielen kleinen Sprüngen und teilweise recht ruppigem Untergrund festgestellt dass der Dämpfer ganz schön warm wird wenn er viel arbeiten muss, was ja auch logisch ist.
> ...



japp, keine panik dieses pfffffffffff pffffffffff hab ich auch bei meiner fox talas gabel.


----------



## BEEF (28. Juli 2008)

hab ich mich auch schon drüber gewundert.. beim meiner Revelation.. aber scheint ja normal zu sein


----------



## burny_s (29. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Antworten!
Ja, das pff pff hab ich bei der Gabel auch, sehe das als normal, aber als der Dämpfer schön warm war (man konnte ihn noch gut anlangen, aber er war deutlich warm), da hat der eher wie so eine quietsche-ente geklungen. Naja, wird wohl nix bedeuten, er arbeitet schliesslich noch so wie er soll, und hat auch keine Luft verloren.

In diesem Sinne, happy trailing


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

etwas Brunox auf die Lauffläche hilft ...


----------



## fatz (29. Juli 2008)

das pffff ist ok. bei marzocchi gabeln ist das noch viel krasser. die schatzen richtig. cooles geraeusch 
aber brunox oder wd40 ist nicht dumm. erhoeht die performace von gabel und daempfer beachtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BEEF (29. Juli 2008)

also WD40 (ist doch Ferrex oder) kann man auf die Gleitflächen der Gabeln/dämpfer machen??

muss man sich nicht das "teure" spezialzeug holen?


----------



## tbird (29. Juli 2008)

Naja Brunox ist eigentlich WD40 mit anderem Geruch ... sagt man ...

Ich tu dennoch nur Brunox an meine Gabel


----------



## Feenix (29. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag, 

allzuviel steht ja noch nich im IBC über das Cube AMS 125. 

Wie fährt sich das AMS125 im Gelände? Und was mags aushalen? 

das Bild von Cubeams125 ist toll!


----------



## citycobra (29. Juli 2008)

BEEF schrieb:


> also WD40 (ist doch Ferrex oder) kann man auf die Gleitflächen der Gabeln/dämpfer machen??
> 
> muss man sich nicht das "teure" spezialzeug holen?



man kann auch "federgabel deo" verwenden aber das ist deutlich teurer. soll laut bike-magazin besser für die dämpfer geeignet sein, weil es eine andere konsistenz als wd40 oder brunox turbospray besitzt. ist immer die frage wieviel geldmacherei dabei ist. kenne mehrere personen, die seit jahren brunox/wd40 nehmen und das ohne probleme.


----------



## BEEF (29. Juli 2008)

Na dann werd ich der Firma doch morgen gleich mal wieder ein Fläschen WD40 aus den Rippen leiern


----------



## Vietze (29. Juli 2008)

BEEF schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich der Firma doch morgen gleich mal wieder ein Fläschen WD40 aus den Rippen leiern



Würd ich lieber nicht. 

WD40 greift Plastik an. Balistol ist da viel besser.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

Feenix schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> allzuviel steht ja noch nich im IBC über das Cube AMS 125.
> 
> ...



Macht alles mit 

Ich wiege 100+ ohne Gepäck, fahre mit dem Rad jetzt seit 2 Jahren Sommers wie Winters in der Gegend um Zürich und auch in den Bergen. War die letzten 2 Wochenenden erst in Lenzerheide und Arosa 
-Höhenmeter machen. OK es ist kein Downhillbolide, trotzdem macht es viel Spass und verträgt etwas. Bisher über 6 tkm drauf und ausser einem Wechsel der Lager nichts . Ok sonstige Verschleisteile wie Ketten, Ritzel und Kettenblätter sowie Bremsklötze


----------



## godzai (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

kann mich mzaskar nur anschließen. Hab das Bike jetzt seit Ende März. Spiele auch in der Gewichtsklasse um die 90 kg mit. 
Bin vorher 5 Jahre nur ein Cube LTD 10 Hardtail gefahren. Da merk ich halt jetzt besonders wie gut ein Fully ist. Bin vorhin grad von einer Tour mit insgesamt gut 8 km Trail am Stück (Trailparadies Bayerischer Wald ) heimgekommen. Das AMS ist einfach super zu fahren und kontrollieren. Die Bremsen sind auch Top. Hatte zwar mit der hinteren kleine Probleme, diese  wurden aber von Cube schnell behoben.

Hätte jetzt noch ne andere Frage.... Was habt ihr für euer Bike gezahlt?

Gruß
godzai


----------



## godzai (29. Juli 2008)

.


----------



## godzai (29. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> leihen ?
> 
> neee, .... ich weiß nicht
> 
> ...



Soviel zum Thema Bike und Frauen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CUBEquattro (29. Juli 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> bin vom bike und den fahreigenschaften auch absolut begeistert, ein absolutes top teil. habe die k24 variante genommen und das einzige manko sind bei mir die bremsen. fahre den rahmen in 20" und habe bei der oro k24 extrem starkes rubbeln und kreischen der bremsanlage. war schon mehrfach bei meinem cube-dealer und es wurden bereits die bremsscheiben vorne und hinten, als auch die beläge getauscht. das ganze brachte dann für ca. 150km ruhe und dann fing der quark wieder von vorne an. mein dealer spricht im moment mit cube was man noch machen kann. eventuell wird die bremsanlage komplett ausgetauscht, z.b. gegen eine 2008er xt. halte euch mal auf dem laufenden.




Bitte um Benachrichtigung denn genau das gleiche Bike fahre ich auch seit 3 wochen, und mein bike hat schon ein Angebot von den Spatzlruter Chorknaben zum vorsingen!


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

irgendwann hat sie aufgehört zu kreischen und zu rubbeln  

Man kann die original Bremsscheiben  gegen die "billigen" Tektro tauschen. Diese haben kein "Wave" Design und vvon daher weniger anfällig gegen rubbeln. Die Beläge bekommen bei mir meist eine radiale Kerbe verpasst, was gegen das Quitschen hilft. Ansonsten nutze mal die SuFu es gab mal einen ganzen Fred ueber kreischende, rubbelnde Formulas bei Cube und auch bei diversen anderen (e.g. Ghost ....)

Achja, die Formula mag es eher kurz und heftig als lang uns zart  heisst schleifen lassen mag sie nicht, Vollspeed runterbremsen macht der Bremsanlage mehr Spass


----------



## cuberni (30. Juli 2008)

Servus,
fahre jetzt die zweite Saison mit dem AMS125(ist ja erst 2007 auf den Markt gekommen) und bin ausnahmslos zufrieden. Einzige Modifikationen bisher, vorn 200er Bremsscheibe, Fat Albert statt Nobby´s und Ergon Enduro-Griffe. Das Rad ist für mein Bedarf perfekt. Ein Kollege, mit dem ich letzte Woche eine Transalp gemacht habe, hat sich im Frühjahr auch Eins geholt. Beide "Hobel" haben uns super über die Berge gebracht. Null Defekte bisher, bis auf das allseits bekannte Klingeln der Oro´s bei meinem Kollegen sein K24. Ist aber mittlerweile schon etwas besser geworden.

Mehr sog i ned.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## cuberni (30. Juli 2008)

Ich nochmal,

kann einer von euch AMS´ler mir sagen, welchen Durchmesser das Sattelrohr hat, kann grad nicht nachmessen? Sind das 31,6 mm? Möchte mir ne neue Klemme zulegen.

Danke schon mal.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## tomblume (30. Juli 2008)

31,6 ist das Stützenmaß.
Außen 34,9 für die Klemme.

Falls Du eine Syntace dranmachen willst: Die passt zumindest bei meinem 07er AMS 125 nicht, da das Rohr im Bereich der Klemme nur ca. 1,5 cm abgedreht wurde und die Syntace-Klemme somit zu hoch ist. Wenn Du es trotzdem probierst, wird die Stütze nur bei hohen Klemmkräften halten, die zum Verbiegen des Hebels führen. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung ...

Ich rate zur Salsa-Klemme, mit der ich seit ca. 1 Jahr sehr zufrieden bin.

Tom


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

hmmmhmmm bei mir passt die Syntace 

Ich glaube da muss ich nochmal prüfen inwieweit das vom Vorschreiber zutrifft


----------



## cuberni (30. Juli 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Info. 
Ja wollte eigentlich die Syntace dranmachen. Habe auch, wie ihr beiden das 2007er Modell. Momentan ist die Scape Klemme dran. Da hat sich so ein "Blechteil schon ziemlich verbogen, ist glaube nicht so stabil das Teil oder evtl. auch meine Schuld, so nach dem Motto, "wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos...." . 
@mzaskar Hast du deine auch schon getauscht, wenn ja, wie heißt das Modell, falls es da unterschiedliche gibt? Gelten die Maßangaben für die Klemmen Innenweite oder für den Durchmesser der Stütze?

Ansonsten schau ich mir gleich mal die Salsa an.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

Ich habe an meinem AMS die original Stütze gegen eine P6 und die Klemme gegen die Syntace Superlock getauscht. Konnte nicht feststellen, das diese Kombi irgendwie nicht fest wäre auch bei weniger rohen Anzugskräften.
Aber werde das nochmal am Abend prüfen. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass die Klemme etwas uebersteht, heisst das sie nicht komplett aufliegt und ca 5mm Luft zwischen Ende Sattelrohr und der Gummilippe hat. 
Der Durchmesser ist wohl aussen 35 und innen 31.6 dies jedoch nur mit Vorbehalt.


----------



## cuberni (30. Juli 2008)

Merci.
Die Hope sieht auch net schlecht aus. Der Preis ist auch ganz ok. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung? 
@Tomblume; Welches Maß hast du da genommen? Die geben z.B. bei bike-components: 28,6; 30; 32; 35; und 36,4 an. Was paßt da zu der 31,6 mm Stütze? Evtl. die 32 er ?

Gruß Berni!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

innenmass = 31.6 (Sattelstütze)
Aussenmass = 35 (Sattelrohr)

Aber am besten Messschieber nehmen und messen  und sichergehen


----------



## cuberni (30. Juli 2008)

Perfekt, danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## tomblume (30. Juli 2008)

vielleicht liegt es an meinem 22 Zoll-Rahmen. 
Die Syntace-Klemme war breiter als der auf 34,9 mm abgedrehte Bereich und stand somit über (man sah das Sattelrohrende in der Ausfräsung der KLemme).

Tom


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

bei mir sieht man das Ende nicht, zumindest glaube ich das jetzt so aus der Ferne


----------



## CubeAms125 (30. Juli 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> Pfeifen / Zischen kann schon normal sein, je nach Druck- / Zugstufe
> 
> Hier mal mein AMS 125 Custom, komplett selbst aufgebaut




Dein Custom AMS 125 ist echt das schönste was ich bisher gesehen habe........sieht echt top aus!!


----------



## citycobra (30. Juli 2008)

CUBEquattro schrieb:


> Bitte um Benachrichtigung denn genau das gleiche Bike fahre ich auch seit 3 wochen, und mein bike hat schon ein Angebot von den Spatzlruter Chorknaben zum vorsingen!



die sache ist zur zeit in arbeit, die antwort durch cube steht noch aus. ich werde dich in jedem fall auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chief70 (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo, hier mein Customaufbau.
Den Sattel habe ich inzwischen gegen nen Selle Italia PROLINK LIGHT getauscht


----------



## tbird (31. Juli 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Dein Custom AMS 125 ist echt das schönste was ich bisher gesehen habe........sieht echt top aus!!



Da bedank ich mich recht herzlich


----------



## Kalle69 (2. August 2008)

Hallo Biker,

habe bis vor kurzem auch nur Hardtails gefahren und bin seit April stolzer Besitzer einer AMS 125 K24.
Ich kann nur sagen: TOP
Talas Gabel und Dämpfer: Top
Bremsen : Kraftvoll aber auch leicht dosierbar
Nachteil: In Kurvenfahrten und Teils auch auf gerader ein nerviges Klingeln der Scheibe. ( Hat der Händler bei Erstinspektion auch nicht ganz wegbekommen) 
Schaltung: Exakt

Ich fahr mit dem Teil alles: Strasse, Trails, Berge, Schlamm.

Keine Probleme und bis jetzt voll zufrieden!!!!


Danke an CUBE


----------



## franz_fn (2. August 2008)

Probleme mit Wippen

Hallo,

ich fahre seit Frühjahr ein Cube AMS 125, das ich mir selbst aufgebaut habe mit Fox Talas RCL Federgabel, Fox RP 23 Dämpfer, Shimano 4-Kolben-Scheibenbremse von 2003, DT Swiss Laufräder mit 240s-Naben und 4,2-Felgen, XT-Schaltung, und Ritchey-Parts. Ich habe sehr viel Spaß damit.

Vorher fuhr ich ein Centurion NoPogo mit GermanAir-Stahldämpfer, bei dem nur die Zugstufe reguliert werden konnte. Im Vergleich mit dem Cube allerdings wippte das Centurion bergauf im Sitzen und in der Ebene kaum, nur im Wiegetritt. Das Cube mit dem Fox-Dämpfer dagegen wippt im offenen Modus sehr stark. Nut im geschlossene Zustand wird das Wippen unterdrückt, aber dann habe ich ein Hardtail, das über Unebenheiten hinwegstolpert. Das Centurion aber hat Unebenheiten ausgefedert. Wo bleibt hier der Vorzug eines Viergelenkers?

Was mache ich falsch? Wie habt ihr euren Dämpfer eingestellt?

franz_fn


----------



## CubeAms125 (2. August 2008)

Also, ob das Heck bei mir wenn der Dämpfer offen ist mitwippt oder nicht, hängt bei mir davon ab, wieviel Druck ich auf den Dämpfer mache.

Wenig Druck -> Dämpfer zu und kein wippen / Dämpfer offen und wippen

Relativ viel Druck -> Dämpfer zu und kein wippen / Dämpfer offen und verhältnismäßig wenig wippen im Wiegetritt, dennoch relativ gute Dämpfung bei Unebenheiten


----------



## tbird (4. August 2008)

Mal ein Actionbild .... mein AMS125 und ich im Sturzflug!


----------



## BEEF (4. August 2008)

hehe nett! den Sattel schön rein und ab geht er..


----------



## CUBEquattro (5. August 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> japp, keine panik dieses pfffffffffff pffffffffff hab ich auch bei meiner fox talas gabel.




von wegen keine Panik, habe nach meiner ersten langen Abfahrt genau das gleiche Pfeiffen, aber erst danach!
vorher war nichts davon zu hören, ausserdem ist der Dämpfer nach der Abfahrt nicht mehr zu verstellen gewesen, (evtl. zu heiss?), nach ca. einer halben Stunde habe ich es nochmal versucht und siehe da, die höhenregulierung ging deutlich schwerer zu bedienen (als vor der Abfahrt), woran liegt das, oder liegt auch hier eine Felhfunktion vor?
Habt IHr auch solche Erfahrungen gémacht?


----------



## burny_s (5. August 2008)

Ähm, Höhenverstellung... sprichst du von der Federgabel? "Dämpfer" ist ja eigentlich das Federelement für hinten, und das hatte bei mir gepfiffen..
Mit der Gabel hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme, die pfeifft auch nicht, sie schmatzt eher wenn man sie schnell einfedert..


----------



## BEEF (5. August 2008)

Hi,

ich mach mir grad bissel Gedanken, ich hab zur Zeit häufiger (bis fast immer) ein Kacken im Lenkerbereich (lager oder wo) wenn ich über schlaglöcher fahre.. war natürlich am Sonntag nit so toll, als wir im Wald über die Trails gesurft sind 

wo kann das her kommen? ist das schon was kaputt??

Gruss Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2008)

lose Schraubverbindung, Schmutz, etc können der Verursacher sein. 

Evtl. mal den Lenker, Vorbau lösen, Saubermachen leicht fetten und die Schrauben entsprechend dem Anzugsmoment festziehen


----------



## CUBEquattro (6. August 2008)

burny_s schrieb:


> Ähm, Höhenverstellung... sprichst du von der Federgabel? "Dämpfer" ist ja eigentlich das Federelement für hinten, und das hatte bei mir gepfiffen..
> Mit der Gabel hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme, die pfeifft auch nicht, sie schmatzt eher wenn man sie schnell einfedert..


 
Ich meinte meine Gabel!


----------



## jglink (12. August 2008)

Hallo, Ihr MTB´ler.
Ich komme eigentlich vom Rennrad, will mir demnächst aber auch ein MTB zulegen. Da ich beim Rennrad mit meinem Cube (und dem Händler) sehr zufrieden bin, will ich bei dieser Marke eigentlich bleiben.

Könnt ihr mir aber bitte mal erklären, wo die Hauptunterschiede zwischem dem AMS 125 und AMS Comp sind (bin in der MTB-Technik leider noch nicht wirklich drin...).

Thx


----------



## CubeAms125 (12. August 2008)

Hallo Jglink,


im Grunde unterscheiden sie die beiden Räder erst einmal in ihrer Geometrie.

Das AMS 125 ist ein Allmountainbike, d.h. es hat hinten 125 mm Federweg und vorne bis zu 140 mm. Das macht es auch fahrbar für gröberes Gelände, ist aber auch bei Touren gut zu fahren.

Das AMS Comp besitzt sowohl vorne als auch hinten nur 100 mm Fedwerweg, eignet sich damit für Touren und vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen Marathon. Für den harten All Mountain Einsatz, der auch etwas schnellere und ruppigere Downhills beinhaltet ist es deswegen nicht gemacht.

Ein weiterer Unterschied ist die Grundausstattung der Bikes:

Das AMS 125 ist in 4 Ausstattungsvarianten vorhanden, hier ist selbst die günstigste Ausstattungsvariante auf dem Papier höherwertiger als die des AMS Comp
Beim AMS Comp gibt es nur eine Ausstattungsvariante.

Das is allerdings alles Geschmackssache und hängt vom Geldbeutel ab.
Welches Rad du am Ende nimmst hängt wohl vom gewünschten Einsatzbereich ab.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
Warscheinlich kennst du die Seite ja bereits aber falls nicht dann hier mal die Links zu den Bikes. Unter Ausstattung findest du ein Datenblatt:

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/AMS-125_id_20827_.htm#anker

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/AMS-COMP_id_20828_.htm



MFG


----------



## jglink (13. August 2008)

Hallo CubeAMS125.
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung.
Welches der beiden Räder ist denn z.B. für einen AlpenCross (nicht die schwierigsten Strecken) zu empfehlen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das das AMS 125 dort besser - da vielseitiger - sein wird.

Thx


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2008)

Ich würde zum 125er raten. Es bietet dir bedeutend mehr Möglichkeiten, ohne grosse Verluste beim Bergauf fahren. Ich bewege mein A125 ständig in den Alpen und das meist mit geöffneten Dämpfer und kann nur sagen es geht super


----------



## CubeAms125 (13. August 2008)

Ich kann mich da meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Ich hatte am Anfang auch mal über den Kauf eines Bikes mit nur 100 mm Federweg tendiert.....aber nachdem ich mein ams 125 jetzt ein halbes Jahr bewegt habe muss ich sagen ich werd niemals wieder ein Fahrrad mit weniger Federweg als 140 mm kaufen, eher mehr.

Die Dinger machen einfach verdammt viel Spass, und auch ein paar deftige Sprünge und schöne schnelle Downhills sind drin!

Ich kann nur zum AMS 125 raten! 

Und wie bereits schon gesagt wurde, dadurch, dass du die Gabel auf 100 mm absenken kannst, hast du beim AMS 125 quasi 2 Bikes in einem.


----------



## cuberni (13. August 2008)

Word.
Wenn man Richtung sportlich-schnellerer Fahrweise tendiert eher AMS Comp oder mit besserer Austattung AMS 100. Für den Alpencross & Co gehen die natürlich auch, aber wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt, macht´s auch mir persönlich mehr Spaß mit mehr Federweg. Meistens verschieben sich mit der Zeit auch die Grenzen des "Machbaren", dann ist man froh mehr Reserven zu haben.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## svrider (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

bin kurz davor mir das Cube AMS 125 zu kaufen. Bin mir wegen der Austattung aber noch nicht so sicher. Schwanke im Moment zwischen der K18- oder Louise-Variante. Lohnen sich die 200 Aufpreis überhaupt? 

Gruß
svrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2008)

Glaube Bremsen tun beide 
ich habe die K24, anfangs mochte ich sie gar nicht, mittlerweile aber super zufrieden. Klingelt zwar etwas und ab und an rubbelt es auch am Hinterbau aber das gute stück hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen (ca. 6000 km)


----------



## UHKH (21. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen und erstmal danke  an alle und die hilfreichen Beiträge.

Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen ein AMS 125 K18 zugelegt. Glücklicherweise ohne Lieferzeit (war zufällig am Lager).

Bin wie die meißten hier im Grunde begeistert vom Rad und wie es sich bewegen läßt. Vielleicht auch kein Wunder hatte vorher ein Bulls (zum probieren wars ganz OK). 

Allerdings habe ich auch die gleichen Sorgen mit dem Knacken und den Geräuschen der Bremse. Besonders erstaunt war ich heute früh bei der Erstinspektion als man mir sagte die Bremsbeläge sind komplett verbraucht und total abgefahren (nach ca. 800-900 km). Der Händler ist aber klasse, die erneuern auf Kulanz und schicken die Teile ein.

Ich hoffe ich aber daß keine weiteren Mängel auftreten.


----------



## citycobra (21. August 2008)

ein kurzer ziwschenstand zu meinem bremsenproblem an dieser stelle. ich habe heute mein ams125 beim händler abgegeben, weil die 2008er xt bremse endlich eingetroffen ist. wenn ich viel glück habe, dann bekomme ich das bike bereits am wochenende wieder und kann dann hoffentlich auch gleich mal ne probefahrt machen. ich werde berichten wie die unterschiede zur k24 sind.


----------



## biker1967 (22. August 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> weil die 2008er xt bremse endlich eingetroffen ist.


Welche Scheibengröße wird denn montiert?


----------



## citycobra (22. August 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Welche Scheibengröße wird denn montiert?



hab das bike vorhin abgeholt, konnte aber aufgrund von zeitmangel noch keine probefahrt machen. die scheiben wurden analog zur oro k24 in 180mm v+h montiert. ich denke mal, dass ich am sonntag zu einem längeren ausritt komme. *freu*


----------



## CUBEquattro (23. August 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> hab das bike vorhin abgeholt, konnte aber aufgrund von zeitmangel noch keine probefahrt machen. die scheiben wurden analog zur oro k24 in 180mm v+h montiert. ich denke mal, dass ich am sonntag zu einem längeren ausritt komme. *freu*


 

Du "Glücklicher",
ich habe das gleiche auch gegen 16 uhr vor, hole mein Bike auch ab, die Gabel ist von den "FOX Leuten" wieder zurück, und die Bremse soll auch fertig sein, bin mal gespannt! wie lange alles hält und nicht aufmuckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (23. August 2008)

CUBEquattro schrieb:


> Du "Glücklicher",
> ich habe das gleiche auch gegen 16 uhr vor, hole mein Bike auch ab, die Gabel ist von den "FOX Leuten" wieder zurück, und die Bremse soll auch fertig sein, bin mal gespannt! wie lange alles hält und nicht aufmuckt!



schade, bin leider absolut nicht glücklich nach der ersten probefahrt. die bremse scheint ziemliches potential zu haben aber ich kann dieses wochenende in jedem fall nicht fahren. hatte nach den ersten bremstests mal die scheiben und bremssättel kontrolliert, mache ich eigentlich immer bei neuteilen. mir ist dann aufgefallen, dass hinten nicht die komplette scheibe zum bremsen benutzt wird. nachdem ich mir das ganze vorhin mal näher angeschaut habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein händler für die 180er scheibe hinten einen 185er adapter verwendet hat. langsam bekomme ich echt die krise von dem händler, sowas muss doch beim einbau auffallen.  ich glaube ich mache in zukunft die schraubersachen nur noch selber, hab langsam kein vertrauen mehr. habe hier mal zwei bilder, falls es jemanden interessiert.

von vorne:




von hinten (die aufschrift 185 auf dem adapter ist deutlich zu sehen)


----------



## Dämon__ (24. August 2008)

man kann auch deutlich erkennen das die Scheibe nicht voll genutzt wird!


----------



## Snevern (24. August 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> schade, bin leider absolut nicht glücklich nach der ersten probefahrt. die bremse scheint ziemliches potential zu haben aber ich kann dieses wochenende in jedem fall nicht fahren. hatte nach den ersten bremstests mal die scheiben und bremssättel kontrolliert, mache ich eigentlich immer bei neuteilen. mir ist dann aufgefallen, dass hinten nicht die komplette scheibe zum bremsen benutzt wird. nachdem ich mir das ganze vorhin mal näher angeschaut habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein händler für die 180er scheibe hinten einen 185er adapter verwendet hat. langsam bekomme ich echt die krise von dem händler, sowas muss doch beim einbau auffallen.  ich glaube ich mache in zukunft die schraubersachen nur noch selber, hab langsam kein vertrauen mehr. habe hier mal zwei bilder, falls es jemanden interessiert.
> 
> von vorne:
> 
> ...




Zum Händler gehen und Kostenlos den Fehler beheben lassen!!!


----------



## biker1967 (24. August 2008)

Entweder Adapter oder Bremsscheibe wechseln lassen.

Sowas muß einem doch bei der Montage auffallen oder hatten die in der Werkstatt Tomaten auf de Augen?


----------



## citycobra (24. August 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Entweder Adapter oder Bremsscheibe wechseln lassen.
> 
> Sowas muß einem doch bei der Montage auffallen oder hatten die in der Werkstatt Tomaten auf de Augen?



jo das ist auch genau der grund warum ich mein bike dort nicht mehr hinbringen werde. meiner meinung nach muss sowas spätestens bei einer kleinen testfahrt auffallen. zum glück hatte ich die bremse nur mal bei 3-4 bremsversuchen getestet und dann direkt geschaut ob alles in ordnung ist. mich kotzt das nur so dermaßen an, weil ich heute mit freunden eine tour fahren wollte.


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2008)

Aber du schreibst doch, das du ein K24 hast ????? Hast du auf Shimano umgerüstet??


----------



## citycobra (24. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber du schreibst doch, das du ein K24 hast ????? Hast du auf Shimano umgerüstet??



japp habe wegen der probleme mit der k24 als austausch die xt2008 bekommen. hatte ich auch weiter oben schonmal beschrieben.


----------



## Nowide (26. August 2008)

hi Leute,
drüben bekomm ich keine Antworten,
weiß jemand von Euch ob das Cube ams 125 zu meinen körpermaßen passt ?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5062332&postcount=20

bekommt man eigentlich jedes der vier Ausstattungen in dem Schwarz-Rot ? 

besten Dank Euch schonmal

                          sorry habs gelesen, anscheinend nur das K24 = Black'n Red


----------



## UHKH (26. August 2008)

Hallo Nowide,

mir ging es vor ein paar Wochen ganz genauso. Die Fülle an Angeboten ist in kurzer Zeit nicht zu bewältigen. Mir hat in jedem Fall das Forum sehr geholfen. Mit den hier gewonnenen Infos bin ich dann zu ein paar Händlern gefahren und habe all in Frage kommenden Bikes gefahren.

Aber zu deiner konkreten Frage, ich bin auch 1,80 m hoch und auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht. Meine Anforderungen decken sich auch sonst ganz gut mit den deinen. 

Ich habe mir ein AMS 125 K18 zugelegt und bin die letzten Wochen ca. 1.000 km gefahren. Ich persönlich finde das Bike für allround-Touren bestens geeignet. Außerdem gibt es das Bike ja in verschiedenen Größen, um eine Probefahrt wirst du nicht umhinkommen.

Bei meinen Bildern findest du auch welche von den aktuellen Strecken rund ums Haus. Vielleicht hilft es dir bei der Auswahl.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2008)

Nowide schrieb:


> hi Leute,
> drüben bekomm ich keine Antworten,
> weiß jemand von Euch ob das Cube ams 125 zu meinen körpermaßen passt ?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5062332&postcount=20
> ...


 
Habe ein AMS125 seit APR. 2007 in 18" bin in etwas 176 gross und 100+ kg. passt wunderbar und macht einiges mit, Alpen, Bikepark (ok ist kein DH Bolide) Touren im allgemeinen durch jegliches Gelände sind kein Problem (All Mountain halt  ) Bergauf sehr gut, Bergab sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowide (26. August 2008)

danke Uwe,
das werd ich machen, das probefahren, bin bisher nur mit einem gefahren, das des shopbesitzers, ist großgenug bzw. eher schon zu groß gewesen, nur ich habe halt keine vergleichsmöglichkeit, weil ich bisher nur auf Trekking rad gesessen bin.

von der Statur her sind wir beide änlich, nur ich hab halt diese langen beine... Du eher kürzere bzw. normale.

welche Rahmengröße fährst Du denn ?
grüße und besten Dank n.


----------



## UHKH (26. August 2008)

wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein darf, ich weiß es nicht, sorry. Ich werde es aber in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Nowide (26. August 2008)

ok,
danke auch Dir Stefan, Bergauf ist wichtig,
bin im Wald heut wieder 3-4 mal abgestiegen von meinem Trekking, das muss anders werden


----------



## tbird (26. August 2008)

Endlich mal wieder schöne Fotos von meinem Bike gemacht ...


----------



## UHKH (27. August 2008)

Hallo Nowide,
Rahmenhöhe ist 43 cm.


----------



## citycobra (30. August 2008)

nachdem ich heute nun endlich meinen neuen 180er adapter für die hintere bremse montieren konnte und anschließend wieder ein paar probebremsungen durchgeführt habe muss ich sagen, dass die 2008er xt richtig potential hat. sie beißt in meinen augen nicht ganz so kräftig zu wie die k24 hat dafür aber einen wirklich exzellenten druckpunkt. werde morgen...ähm nachher mal ne größere tour fahren und berichten wie sich das teil unter höherer beanspruchung verhält. die bremse hat aber bereits jetzt nach wenigen bremsversuchen eine echt satte verzögerung. bin wirklich am überlegen ob ich die für vorne bestellte 203er scheibe überhaupt verbauen werde. naja ich berichte weiterhin.


----------



## citycobra (31. August 2008)

ich bins schon wieder. 

also die 2008er xt funktioniert bis jetzt einwandfrei. kein klingeln oder schleifen, selbst nach längeren bremsvorgängen hat man nach dem lösen der bremse kein schleifgeräusch. lediglich bei schnellen kurvenfahrten kann es mal kurzfristig zu einem leichten schleifen der scheibe an den bremsbelägen kommen. das ist meiner meinung nach aber durch die verwindung im bereich der nabe absolut normal.

von der bremswirkung her kann die 2008er xt auf jeden fall mit der oro k24 mithalten. der druckpunkt lässt sich bei der xt in meinen augen besser dosieren, dafür ist sie aber auch nicht ganz so bissig wie die k24, ist mit sicherheit geschmackssache.


----------



## Snevern (1. September 2008)

Wer noch ein Neues 2008 Modell sucht den kann ich mit den Modellen weiter Helfen
Alles in 20 zoll
Ams 100 Louise ,schwarz
Ams 100 K24, schwarz
Ams 100 K24, Rot/Weis
Ams 125 k24, schwarz

Wer Fragen hat soll mich anschreiben!!

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Nowide (2. September 2008)

hi Leute, mich würd nochmal interessieren was nun selbst aufgebaut heißt, muss man da den rahmen kaufen, und dann die Komponenten alle selbst dazubestellen, zum beispiel das
Ams 100 K24, Rot/Weis black'n red

das AMS 100 mit dem Schwarz rot weißen rahmen und anderer Ausstattung bestellen das geht nicht oder ?

geht dass der kauf mit bestimmten gewechselten Koponennten auf kosten des käufers, oder nimmt sie der Shop in Zahlung oder wie macht ihr das.

mein Shop sagt, die Cube's können nur Koplett bestellt werden!
Grüße n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (2. September 2008)

Nowide schrieb:


> mein Shop sagt, die Cube's können nur Koplett bestellt werden!
> Grüße n.



Das ist falsch. 

Du kannst ein Rahmenkit kaufen. Dann die Komponenten (Gabel, Lenker, Laufräder, Schaltung, Bremsen usw) selbst anbauen (lassen). 

Das ist aber meist ungleich teurer als ein Komplettbike ... dafür hast du ein Individuelles Rad, an dem alles so ist wie du's haben willst!


----------



## fasj (2. September 2008)

Hallo,

leider kam etwas weiter unten der Fahrer vor dem Rad an die Grenzen 





Tolle Tour. bike 07/07 glaube ich. Laggo Maggiore Rasa.

fasj


----------



## Galicier (5. September 2008)

Hi bin neu hier im Thread,

to fasj, das Photo macht echt lust auf mehr. Ich sehe du hast ein GPS am Lenker. Hast du die Tourdaten?

galicier


----------



## fasj (5. September 2008)

Hallo,
hab ich, aber nicht aufbereitet.
Bin die Touren aber auch "nur" nachgefahren aus dem Portal. 
Hier der Link zu der Tour, das geht schneller für mich 
Rasa:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8685.html
Wie gedagt, beim Foto wars für mich noch fahrbar. Weiter unten hab ich geschoben bzw. bergab getragen. Geht aber wenn man sich Zeit lässt sicher mehr zu fahren.

Die Tour war dort auch schön. Vorallem die Abfahrt, war ein "Radweg". Echt Cool. Wer will kann sich sogar hochgondeln lassen. Wenn ich mehr Zeit gehabt hätte, hätte ich meinen Sohn (9Jahre) hochgondeln lassen und wäre selber nochmal hochgeradelt.
Cardada:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8686.html

Viel Spaß
fasj


----------



## Galicier (5. September 2008)

Hi fasj,

danke für die beiden links, sieht interessant aus. Werd ich wohl in einen Kurzurlaub mit meiner Frau einplanen.

lg

galicier


----------



## starkmusik.de (17. September 2008)

hat jemand schon das neue r1 probegefahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkbaum39 (19. September 2008)

Ich war vorletzte Woche zum ersten Mal im Gebirge mit meinem 2008er AMS 125 XT. Beim Downhill vom Karwandelhaus zum kleinen Ahornboden haben sich meine Bremsscheiben ganz leicht verfärbt. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ca. 110kg schwer bin. Ich werde mir aus Gründen der Sicherheit vorne jetzt eine 205er-Scheibe einbauen.
Hat von Euch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## starkmusik.de (19. September 2008)

habe zwar nicht dein gewicht, aber das "anlaufen" von stahlscheiben bei hoher belastung ist normal und auch nicht gefährlich, solang sich die scheibe nicht verzieht (und das hört&sieht man dann). aber natürlich: je kühler, desto besser 
und es gibt noch weitaus bremsenforderndere abfahrten

ich habe einst einen alpencross mit 160er grimeca-scheibe gemacht. sie schillerte schnell in allen regenbogenfarben, stank manchmal wie sau und, ja, hatte auch fading, doch im stich ließ sie mich nie. kampfgewicht 97 kg mensch+bike. habe aber auch sehr auf bremstechnik geachtet


----------



## Nowide (20. September 2008)

dirkbaum39 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir aus Gründen der Sicherheit vorne jetzt eine 205er-Scheibe einbauen.
> Hat von Euch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



  wie wärs damit,

eine max. 95er Sattelauflage draufpacken,
wäre eine supergünstige Lösung  

schönes WE n.


----------



## citycobra (21. September 2008)

dirkbaum39 schrieb:


> Ich war vorletzte Woche zum ersten Mal im Gebirge mit meinem 2008er AMS 125 XT. Beim Downhill vom Karwandelhaus zum kleinen Ahornboden haben sich meine Bremsscheiben ganz leicht verfärbt. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ca. 110kg schwer bin. Ich werde mir aus Gründen der Sicherheit vorne jetzt eine 205er-Scheibe einbauen.
> Hat von Euch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



also ich liebe meine 203er xt-scheibe vorne. die erhöhte bremskraft gegenüber der 180er scheibe ist deutlich spürbar. kann sie dir also wärmsten herzens empfehlen auch wenn ich nur knapp 80kg (inkl. gepäck)auf die waage bringe.


----------



## nimbus_leon (22. September 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja mal ein paar Bilder von euern AMS 125 sehen wenn ihr sie maltretiert.......hat ja leider nicht so gut geklappt, also mach ich mal den Anfang.
> 
> Entstanden bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt nach der Arbeit


 
Hallo,

bin gerade auf dieses Bild auf Seite 2 gestoßen und hab gesehen, dass hier die gleiche Lackierung wie ich sie nun habe vorhanden ist: ROT/Schwarz!!!  nice ABER...

Hab seit ein paar Tagen ein Cube AMS 125 SE von Rabe (www.rabe-bike.de) und bisher 2 Ausfahrten mit gemacht (und nicht gerade soo grobes Gelände)....etwas erschrocken war ich davon, dass der Lack (im Besondern im Bereich der Kette) doch sehr gelitten hat! 
Daher grüble ich, ob der rot/schwarze Lack die richtige Entscheidung war...wisst ihr vielleicht Rat, wie ich mein Bike besser schützen kann ???  ändern kann ich den Lack ja nimmer...  Gefällt mir ja auch besser als das olle matt schwarz (hab ich auch bei meinem Cube Rennrad und wollt ja was neues....)
Welche Folien oder ähnliches habt ihr so verklebt ???
Wie dick sollte die mindestens sein ???
Wo kaufen ???

Vielen Dank schon mal

P.S. werde nat. ein Foto von meinem neuen AMS 125 SE nachreichen, doch leider bin ich nun für ein Woche von meinem Baby getrennt


----------



## starkmusik.de (22. September 2008)

nur noch strasse fahren! am besten autobahn! weil: wo keine unebenheit, da schlägt auch die kette nicht

m.E das beste für die kettenstrebe ist ein neoprenschutz, mit doppelseitigem klebeband u. evt. kabelbindern rutschsicher montiert. macht den bock zudem auch noch um einiges leiser beim runterbrettern. 

wenn dir die optik nicht gefällt, schau mal bei div. versendern was die da so an schutzfolien etc. haben, gibts auch in carbonoptik 
vorteil: zugeschnitten, haltbar   nachteil: meist unversch...teuer, und mit pech nicht so passgenau

du kannst  auch steinschlagschutzfolie ausm kfz/kradhandel nehmen und selber zuschneiden. u. U. billiger und genauso gut. welche aber genau ich genommen habe weiss ich nimmer. grosser vorteil: man hat dann genug für alle scheuerstellen am bike...

billigvariante: schlauch auf- und zuschneiden und mit kabelbindern fixieren.

viel erfolg

ps: suchfunktion benutzen...sowas ist nicht grad cube-spezifisch


----------



## barbarissima (22. September 2008)

Kann mich Starkmusik nur anschließen. Hol dir einen Neoprenkettenstrebenschutz und dein Lack bleibt wie neu. 
Mit so nem drumgewurschtelten Fahrradschlauchgedöns würde ich aber gar nicht erst anfangen, dass sieht schon ein bisschen bescheiden aus.


----------



## nimbus_leon (22. September 2008)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> nur noch strasse fahren! am besten autobahn! weil: wo keine unebenheit, da schlägt auch die kette nicht
> 
> m.E das beste für die kettenstrebe ist ein neoprenschutz, mit doppelseitigem klebeband u. evt. kabelbindern rutschsicher montiert. macht den bock zudem auch noch um einiges leiser beim runterbrettern.
> 
> ...


 
welche versender haben denn so folien ? rose ? 3M was is damit ?


----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2008)

aus einem anderen Fred <klick>


----------



## barbarissima (22. September 2008)

Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen an die, die diese Steinschlagfolie benutzen:

1. Kann es auch passieren, dass die Folie bei starker Beanspruchung beschädigt wird und dann doch nicht mehr so richtig schützt. Oder ist sie tatsächlich auch für die Kettenstrebe geeignet?

2. Haftet sie auch noch nach ein paar Fahrradwäschen, oder lösen sich die Ränder mit der Zeit?

3. Bekommt man sie auch wieder rückstandfrei runter oder ist das so ein stundenlanges Gefummel, bis der letzte Kleberest weg ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberni (22. September 2008)

Servus,

also für die Kettenstrebe find ich so eine Folie nicht so geeignet, weil sie sicher nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr so toll aussieht.
Da lieber einen richtigen Kettenstrebenschutz verwenden.

Ansonsten, wenn die Folie sauber verklebt ist, sollte es gut halten.
Klar kann beim reinigen eine Kante sich lösen. Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit.
An Stellen mit größerer Reibung, muß zudem irgenwann mal neu beklebt werden, weil auch die beste Folie mal durch ist.
Besser aber die Folie, als Lack, die anodisierte Oberfläche oder das blanke Aluminium.
Die Folien die ich benutzt habe, gingen problemlos weg. Bevor man die neue Folie drauf macht gut reinigen, damit sie hält. 

Gruß Berni!


----------



## barbarissima (22. September 2008)

cuberni schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also für die Kettenstrebe find ich so eine Folie nicht so geeignet, weil sie sicher nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr so toll aussieht.
> Da lieber einen richtigen Kettenstrebenschutz verwenden.
> ...



Alles klar, danke!


----------



## ses-motorsport (4. Oktober 2008)

Bin seit letzter Woche auch stolzer Besitzer eines AMS 125 K18. Habe es heut erstmal schön eingefahren.. Rothaarsteig von Winterberg bis Brilon und dann nach Olsberg.. schöne 65Km und stramme 1100 Hm.. Sehr schön zu fahren und echt endspannend im gegensatz zu meinem Hardtail..


----------



## citycobra (5. Oktober 2008)

ses-motorsport schrieb:


> Bin seit letzter Woche auch stolzer Besitzer eines AMS 125 K18. Habe es heut erstmal schön eingefahren.. Rothaarsteig von Winterberg bis Brilon und dann nach Olsberg.. schöne 65Km und stramme 1100 Hm.. Sehr schön zu fahren und echt endspannend im gegensatz zu meinem Hardtail..



sehr schickes teil, da kann man nur viel spaß für die zukunft wünschen.


----------



## Nicky12gut (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
habe mir auch ein 2009er AMS 125 K18 bestellt. Es soll jetzt im Oktober geliefert werden bin mal gespannt ob es hin haut. Habe es in schwarz genommen, wollte es lieber in den Teamfarben haben, aber naja mal sehen wie es aussieht in Schwarz. Habe davor ein Haibike gehabt, hatte nach 4 Monaten Rahmenbruch, Glück im Unglück sonst würde ich jetzt nicht zu dem Genuss kommen ein Cube zu fahren. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rock Shox Revelation U- Turn? Ist eigentlich so ein Kettenstrebenschutz dabei oder bekomme ich einen bei Cube gegen ein paar Euros? 
MfG


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab mir ein AMS k18 2008 mit neuer 2009 ausstattung gekauft ( auch die neue revelation mit 130mm ) bin zwar noch kaum gefahren aber die is super nur wennste auf 100mm runterschrauben willst dann is des ein wenig nervig weil du ewig rumdrehen musst


----------



## CubeAms125 (9. Oktober 2008)

Glückwunsch zu euren Anschaffungen!! Mit dem AMS125 kann man definitif nichts falsch machen 

Was sagen eure Händler bezüglich Lieferzeiten für die 2009er Modelle? Würd mich interessieren wie es im vergleich zum letzten Jahr ist als ich mein AMS 125 bestellt habe

Gruß, Vikram


----------



## UnguidedMissile (9. Oktober 2008)

Liebe Leute,

weiß irgenjemand eigentlich, wie schwer die 2009er wirklich sind? Die website von Cube ist da etwas knausrig mit Gewichtsangaben (nur Rahmengewicht). Laut pdf-Katalog wäre das the one trotz xtr und Carbonlenker 600 g schwerer als das R1 mag. Da stimmt doch was nicht. Wer zahlt schon ein paar Hunderter mehr, für 600 g Mehrgewicht?


----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2008)

Habe gerade mal im Katalog nachgeschaut: Das _The One_ wiegt 12,8kg, das _R1 Mag_ wird mit 12,3kg und das _XT_ mit 12,6kg angegeben. Letztes Jahr waren diese Werte aber leicht geschönt. Also wenn ich nicht schon ein AMS hätte, dann würde ich mir das R1 Mag holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UnguidedMissile (9. Oktober 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal im Katalog nachgeschaut: Das _The One_ wiegt 12,8kg, das _R1 Mag_ wird mit 12,3kg und das _XT_ mit 12,6kg angegeben. Letztes Jahr waren diese Werte aber leicht geschönt. Also wenn ich nicht schon ein AMS hätte, dann würde ich mir das R1 Mag holen



Ich meine ja noch gar nicht die absoluten Gewichte (die sind vermutlich nie wirklich ehrlich), sondern die Relation zu einander. The One hat zwar die schwerere Bremse (max. 150g/Stück Mehrgewicht), aber dafür xtr, die wesentlich leichter sein sollte, als sram und xt beim R1 mag, und einen Carbonlenker. Sonst sind die Teile gleich. Das kann doch nicht um 500 g schwerer sein, ober gibt es da etwas, was ich nicht weiß? Vielleicht sind auch nur die Werte vertauscht. Vielleicht kann ja jemand von Cube da nachwiegen und aufklären. 7 Hunderter Mehrpreis sollten doch auch ein leichteres Radl ergeben.

lg

Eure Missile


----------



## nimbus_leon (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

um mich mal in die Gewichtsdiskusion einzuklinken: hab mir ja kürzlich ein Cube AMS 125 SE von Rabe-bike.de gekauft...

jetzt hab ich mich mal gefragt, was man denn so max. an Gewichtsersparnis rein theoretisch herausholen könnte?! Mal angenommen ich kaufe mir:

Carbon-
-Vorbau
-Lenker
-Sattelstüze

wieviel spare ich mit diesen 3 Sachen ca. an Gewicht ein.

Das wäre mal das eine, wenn ichs total übertreiben würde:

zusätlich noch Carbon-
-Schaltwerk
-Sattel
-Getränkehalter
-Kurbel
-ect....

wieviel spare ich dann insgesamt in etwa ein ?

Hat das jemand schon mal gemacht ??? 

Zumindest die 1. Ausbaustufe könnte ich mir vorstellen: Also Carbonlenker, -Sattelstüze und -Vorbau. 

Was kostet der Spaß dann in etwa ???
Falls jemand Carbonlenker, -Sattelstüze und -Vorbau an seinem 125 verbaut hat, bitte FOTOS !!! *g*

Danke für die Antworten schon mal.....


----------



## barbarissima (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein leichterer Laufradsatz auch ordentlich was bringt (nicht zu vergessen, die dadurch erziehlte Gewichtreduzierung im Geldbeutel ).


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

Hmm Gewichtsreduzierung durch weglassen des Fahrers bringt meines erachtens am meisten 

Für den Rest hilft nur Webrecherche und erstellen von einer schönen Excelliste


----------



## barbarissima (10. Oktober 2008)

Hatten wir schon die Gewichtreduzierung beim Fahrer selbst? 

Spaß beiseite, ich werde mir einen leichtern Sattel und evtl. ne andere Stütze und leichtere Pedale zulegen. Ansonsten stehe ich auf dem Standpunkt, dass ich lieber auf ein zusätzliches Marathonbike spare, bevor ich bei meinem AMS Unmengen an Euronen für ein paar hundert Gramm Gewichtsreduzierung ausgebe, die dann ja auch schnell zu Lasten der Stabilität gehen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

Guter Ansatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (10. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmm Gewichtsreduzierung durch weglassen des Fahrers bringt meines erachtens am meisten
> 
> Für den Rest hilft nur Webrecherche und erstellen von einer schönen Excelliste





richtig, man redet ja teilweise von einsparungen im promille-bereich im vergleich zum körpergewicht 

...wenn alle komponenten am bike aus carbon sein sollen - dann sollte man aber auch schleunigst drüber nachdenken sich auch noch knochen aus carbon bauen und implantieren zu lassen - wenn schon denn schon 

sicher soll man sich keine zu schweren teile ans bike bauen - aber gerade an einem allmountain sollte die funktion und haltbarkeit der teile wichtiger sein - auf ein paar gramm hin oder her kommts nicht an.
und wenn doch - vielleicht vorher nochmal groß aufn pott, oder etwas weniger wasser in die trinblase, oder mal den 2ten ersatzschlauch zu hause lassen, oder oder oder.....


----------



## fasj (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
auch auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden, ich hab mir ein paar Titanschrauben und ein Carbonspacer gegönnt 

Weniger wegen dem Gewicht (~28g) sondern weil mich der Flugrost an den Schrauben (Ahead, Brems und Schaltgriffe, sowie Flaschenhalter) genervt hat.

Dann hab ich versucht bei der Auswahl der "Anbauteilen" zu sparen.
Z.B. GX1Carbon statt GR1, leichte Lezyne Pumpe oder entsprehcendes Minitool.
Macht das Rad nicht leichter, spart aber beim zunehmen
Klar wiegt mein AMS125 "nackt" 12,6kg aber wenn alles dran ist trotzdem 13,7kg.

Ansonsten denke ich hat barbarissima recht. Am LRS kann man sicher am meisten rausholen.


fasj


----------



## biker1967 (10. Oktober 2008)

UnguidedMissile schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> 
> weiß irgenjemand eigentlich, wie schwer die 2009er wirklich sind?



In der neuesten Ausgabe der BIKE ist ein AMS 125 mit 10,708 kg drin.


----------



## barbarissima (10. Oktober 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> In der neuesten Ausgabe der BIKE ist ein AMS 125 mit 10,708 kg drin.



Da geht es doch bestimmt um diese Rekord-Fullys, die die Bikehersteller bauen sollten. Auf den Bericht bin ich schon gespannt. Schreiben die auch, was das AMS kosten soll in dem Zustand?


----------



## biker1967 (11. Oktober 2008)

so um die 6500 


----------



## barbarissima (11. Oktober 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> so um die 6500 â¬


----------



## tbird (11. Oktober 2008)

Also mein AMS125 wiegt komplett incl. Pedale und incl. Tacho (ohne Lampen usw) 12.05kg ... und kostet um 4000â¬ .... 

man sagt ja, in dem bereich gelte 1â¬ pro 1g gewichtsersparnis ... kommt ja auch etwa hin. 

allerdings bezweifle ich, dass ein 10kg AMS125 noch gemÃ¤ss seines einsatzzweckes bewegt werden kann !


----------



## citycobra (12. Oktober 2008)

ich finde die gewichtseinsparerei ziemlich übertrieben. für mich muss ein bike funktional und haltbar sein. wenn jemand rennen oder wettkämpfe mit einem bike bestreiten möchte, dann halte ich ein ams125 sowieso für einen fehlkauf. da gehört definitiv ein ams pro gekauft, welches auf den einsatzzweck zugeschnitten ist. da fange ich doch nicht an und kaufe mir für recht viel geld ein ams125 allroundbike und versuche dann da das maximum rauszuholen. wenn man natürlich nicht weiß wo man mit seinem geld hin soll, dann kann man auch das 125er gewichtsoptimieren.

ansonsten gäbe es noch die möglichkeit den rahmen luftdicht zu verschließen und mit helium zu füllen.


----------



## RobGonzoo (13. Oktober 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> ich finde die gewichtseinsparerei ziemlich übertrieben. für mich muss ein bike funktional und haltbar sein.


Schwer = stabil und Leicht = fragil?
Habe mir das K18 gekauft um ganz bewusst die Verschleissteile nach und nach gegen höherwertige Komponenten zu ersetzen. Aktuell ist das Hinterrad dran und der Antrieb hält auch nicht mehr lange durch. So ergibt sich die Gewichtsersparnis automatisch...


----------



## nimbus_leon (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie angekündigt: Mal nen Foto von meinem Bike!

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/584g-k-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/584g-i-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/584g-l-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/584g-m-jpg.html

gut dass die Bilder vom Freitag sind...denn nach meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt, wiegt mein Bike aufgrund diverser Schlamm-/Dreckablagerungen rum 2kg mehr und sieht nicht mehr so wirklich sauber aus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris969 (13. Oktober 2008)

solangsam freund ich mich mit dem ams 125 immer mehr an.  laut meinem händler kommen die 09 modelle schon im Oct/Nov. weis jemand was anderes?


----------



## Nicky12gut (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich weis auch nur vom Oktober, hoffentlich kommen sie bald damit ich nochmal eine Ausfahrt machen kann.
MfG


----------



## Chris969 (13. Oktober 2008)

hab heute nochmal direkt nachgeschaut. ab november bekommt er die ersten. werd dann gleich mal probe fahren.


----------



## biker1967 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab heute mal ne kleine Runde mit meinem neuen AMS 125 gedreht.
Im Gegensatz zum Super V ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Ein Super-Fahrwerk unterm Hintern und das Gefühl, das Teil ist um einiges Leichter


----------



## Chris969 (13. Oktober 2008)

hast du das 2009er modell?


----------



## biker1967 (13. Oktober 2008)

Nein, ein 2008er Rahmenset Custommade aufgebaut. Näheres in meinem Album.


----------



## Nicky12gut (14. Oktober 2008)

Also habe ich das richtig verstanden, es wird erst November werden. Warum sie nicht gleich in die Kataloge Liefertermine November rein schreiben, da würde man sich doch freuen wenn sie schon im Oktober geliefert werden.
MfG


----------



## citycobra (14. Oktober 2008)

RobGonzoo schrieb:


> Schwer = stabil und Leicht = fragil?



nicht zwangsläufig, aber in den meisten fällen ist es leider so. wenn man sich nur mal diese empfindlichen carbonteile wie lenker, rahmen, etc. anschaut dann wollte ich sowas nicht an meinem bike haben. es gibt mit sicherheit teile die man verbessern kann aber man sollte ein ams125 nicht mit einem echten marathonbike o.ä. vergleichen.


----------



## Chris969 (14. Oktober 2008)

@citycobra
seh ich 110% genau so. carbon hat in dem bereich irgendwie nicht allzuviel verloren.
also ich trau dem nicht so. steh dann doch eher auf alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (14. Oktober 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> .... aber man sollte ein ams125 nicht mit einem echten marathonbike o.ä. vergleichen.



Aber trotzdem ist das Teil auch auf einem Marathon klasse, wenn man nicht auf Sieg fährt  (SBM 6:50)

Mann muss sich vorher überlegen was man will.
Für meinen Bedarf ist das Bike Klasse.
Ich denke nicht, dass ich das Fahrwerk an die Grenzen bringen werde, eher das Fahrwerk mich (Angsthase ).

Wenn man in der Preisklasse und in der Kathegorie schaut ist nun mal kein 11 kg Bike dabei.

Mein Alu Rennrad hat seit Jahren eine hässlich Beule. Bei Carbon hätte ich die Beule nicht sonder ein Loch im Geldbeutel für ein neuen Rahmen.

fasj


----------



## no name2606 (15. Oktober 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem ist das Teil auch auf einem Marathon klasse, wenn man nicht auf Sieg fährt  (SBM 6:50)
> 
> Mann muss sich vorher überlegen was man will.
> Für meinen Bedarf ist das Bike Klasse.
> ...




hay, schlimmsten falls ein loch im kopf, weil man die beschädigung/bruch erst merkt wenn es zu spät ist. kohlefaser bricht bzw splittert von innen nach aussen. wenn carbon in der klasse dan nur ummantelt, aber da fällt das gewichtsersparnis weg, also nur auf optick.


----------



## no name2606 (15. Oktober 2008)

hay, leute wenn wir schon mal beim punkt sicherheit sind, hat jemand das ams schon mal vom federweg überproprtioniert sprich, hat jemand eine 160er gabel drin?
hat jemand fotos von einem 16"er


----------



## CubeAms125 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand von euch sein AMS 125 schon mal in einem Bikepark gequält? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mal nach Winterberg zu fahren......

Hält der Hobel diverse Sprünge dort aus, oder kann ich das Ding danach ins Altmetall treten?

MFG


----------



## Baste_M (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.
Ich hab das AMS 125 Louise 2008. Bin damit schon die Freeride-Strecke am Gaiskopf und die BlueLine in Saalbach gefahren. Hab die Fat Albert drauf und damit gings ganz gut. Das Bike wurde allerdings nicht "gequält", d.h. es waren keine größeren Sprünge dabei.
Kleinere Sprünge mache ich damit allerdings schon. Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit dem Bike. Für größere Sachen aber ist das Bike und auch die Laufräder nicht ausgelegt!

MfG Sebastian


----------



## CubeAms125 (15. Oktober 2008)

Was verstehst du unter den "kleineren" Sprüngen die du mit deinem Bike machen kannst? Wo liegt da die theoretische Grenze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (15. Oktober 2008)

theoretisch kannst auch 100m runterhuepfen, wenn die landebahn nahezu senkrecht ist.
an deiner stelle wuerd ich so versuche bleiben lassen. aber es ist deine gesundheit........


----------



## CubeAms125 (15. Oktober 2008)

Keine Sorge, ich wollt jetzt nicht in naher Zukunft den Adler machen.......d.h. ich werde keine waghalsigen und riesige Sprünge riskieren!
Aber was hält unser AMS 125 z.B. bei einem Drop ins Flat aus?, also kein Sprung in eine Schräge sondern einfach "eine Etage" tiefer? Ist 1m bzw. 1,50 m machbar?

Danke schon mal für die Infos!!


----------



## tbird (15. Oktober 2008)

faktum: das cube ist für sowas nicht gebaut. wenn du 1.5m ins flat droppen willst, kauf dir nen freerider.


----------



## kinschman (15. Oktober 2008)

....ihr seid alle schisser 







[/URL][/IMG]


...auch mal 1m tiefer in ne flache landung sind kein problem - hauptsache man federt genug mit dem körper mit !!! Wer allerdings nicht oder nicht mehr flexibel genug ist, sollte solche aktionen eh sein lassen (auch mit nem freerider !!)


----------



## CubeAms125 (15. Oktober 2008)

Einfach nur GEIL!! Danke für den Tip und das Bild!! Jetz weiß ich ungefähr was drin ist!!


----------



## no name2606 (15. Oktober 2008)

leute was für steuersätze habt ihr drin?

hat jemand den Acros - Ai-25 semi-integrierter Steuersatz.

und weis jemand ob chris king nächstes jahr semi´s rausbringt, weil die auswahl an steuersätzen für das ams ich echt mager


----------



## Chris969 (15. Oktober 2008)

@kinschman. sehr nice das bild. hätte ich nich gedacht das das ams sowas mitmacht. machst sowas öfter?


----------



## kinschman (15. Oktober 2008)

nein, sowas mach ich nicht öfter - so oft komm ich nicht in nen bikepark.
aber wenn man schonmal da ist kann man ja mal was ausprobieren 

...bei obigem drop (den ich allerdings mehrmals erfolgreich gesprungen bin) wird bei der landung noch nichtmal der volle federweg von dämpfer und gabel genutzt (hatte das luftsetup im vergleich zur "üblichen" tour - d.h. eher soft - nicht geändert !)

bin an dem tag aber auch nur den mittleren drop gesprungen (der hohe im hintergrund war mir dann doch zu krass *g* ... denn heb ich mir fürs 09er fritzz auf).


...normalerweise wird das ams125 nur auf traillastigen touren bewegt - wenn da mal ein (oder zwei *g*) sprünge drin sind, werden die natürlich genutzt.
aber die sprünge sind nicht so belastend für den rahmen wie man meinen sollte (vorrausgesetzt man bewegt sich richtig).
den vollen federweg nutze ich i.d.r. an schnellen passagen mit vielen und auch hohen wurzeln - aber sowas muss und kann der rahmen aushalten - ist ja ein mountainbike 


...es ist teilweise echt verwunderlich wie wenig einige diesem (oder auch anderen) bike-rahmen an haltbarkeit zutrauen !! ..die teile sind dafür konstruiert in hartem gelände hart rangenommen zu werden !! ....sonst würde ja auch ein trekking-rad reichen


----------



## Chris969 (15. Oktober 2008)

jo das stimmt. na dann wart ich mal auf die neuen modelle. bin zwar nicht mehr auf bikepark aus aber es is schön zu wissen was es aushalten kann.  

und wenn ich schon mal da bin: kann man den dämpfer hinten sperren?


----------



## kinschman (15. Oktober 2008)

no name2606 schrieb:


> leute was für steuersätze habt ihr drin?.....



...den der immer schon drin war -funktioniert bislang einwandfrei !
und wenn die lager mal nen rastpunkt bekommen sollten - werden diese z.b. bei einem wälzlager-shop neu gekauft, eingebaut und gut ists.


...man kann auch aus allem eine wissenschaft machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (15. Oktober 2008)

Chris969 schrieb:


> ...
> und wenn ich schon mal da bin: kann man den dämpfer hinten sperren?



...an meinem war serienmäßig der fox rp23 und diesen kann man blockieren (man kann auch den grad der blockierung=druckstufe in 3stufen einstellen).

foxracingshox


----------



## Chris969 (15. Oktober 2008)

ok. is ja in den 09 modellen auch verbaut.


----------



## citycobra (15. Oktober 2008)

ihr vergesst an dieser stelle eine kleinigkeit bezüglich der drops. zunächst einmal stellen ich mir unter einem drop einen fall der eine "etage" tiefer geht. man hat bei einem drop doch eigentlich kaum geschwindigkeit drauf. auf dem bild sieht es mir ein bisschen danach aus als würdest du in eine schräge hinein springen. das ist von der belastung her nicht zu vergleichen.

das abfedern, bzw. die bewegung auf dem rahmen mit dem fall ist natürlich wichtig, auch wenn im endfeffekt die gleiche kraft auf den rahmen wirkt. je nachdem wie man sich nach dem "fall" bewegt kommt die belastung aber nicht schlagartig, sondern verteilt sich wie bei einer aufsteigenden kraftkurve. zudem haben die dämpfer bessere möglichkeiten zu agieren.

der wichtigste punkt bei der ganzen sache ist aber nicht nur die höhe eines sprungs oder drops, sondern das gewicht des fahrers!!! krass ausgedrückt macht es einen riesen unterschied ob ich 50kg oder 120kg (max. last) auf das rad packe. meiner meinung nach muss man da etwas aus dem bauch heraus entscheiden. ich würde dem bike mit meinem gewicht von knapp 80kg (inkl. gepäck) auch ein paar sprünge und drops von 1-1,5m zutrauen. sehr viel höher würde ich aber auch nicht gehen, dafür gibt es fritzz & co.


----------



## kinschman (16. Oktober 2008)

...jepp, bin in eine schräge reingesprungen - so wie es bei einem drop mmn. auch sein sollte 

...wer aus dieser höhe (waren ca. 2,5m) ins flat springen will - bitteschön.....dann darf man sich aber nicht wundern wenn das schwächste bauteil beschädigt wird - welches das dann konkret ist?? keine ahnung !! vielleicht der reifen, schlauch, felge, oder der hinterbau ????

ich wiege mit ausrüstung etc. knapp 90kg und für einen sprung ins flat ist mmn. bei 1m höhe die grenze - dann ist der reifen auch schon ziemlich am ende und schon kurz vor einem durchschlag !!!


----------



## DI EM OH (27. Oktober 2008)

allet klar jungs
danke für die diskussion! Hatte überlegt mir n Stereo zu holen! 
Springe mit viel Mut vielleicht n halben Meter (auf die Fresse) (nach 6 Monaten training

Ick glaub ick koof mir n AMS


----------



## RobGonzoo (27. Oktober 2008)

Habe gerade aus Langeweile einen anderen Vorbau montiert, der noch so rumlag. Für 10 Euro hab ich ein neues Bike! Kürzer und steiler und das Bike ist nicht mehr so langweilig und träge, man geht freiwillig aus dem Sattel, spielfreudiger, man fährt über mehr Huckel.. 

Kleines Teil, riesige Wirkung.. Bin total begeistert...


----------



## starkmusik.de (27. Oktober 2008)

wie lang ist den der originale eigtl.? 100mm?  selbige vermutung. das ding soll ja spass machen-

was jetzt noch interessant wäre: rahmengröße, neue vorbaumasse, deine körpergröße und schrittweite...zieh dich aus


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2008)

....mach dich nackisch


----------



## Barney_1 (27. Oktober 2008)

Der originale Vorbau ist 120 mm lang, den habe ich auch gegen einen kürzeren 100 mm langen getauscht.Habe dann auch gleich einen anderen Lenker ( Easton EA 50 ) montiert und seit neuestem auch andere Griffe ( Ergon GE 1 Enduro ).
Fährt sich so einfach nur super.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobGonzoo (27. Oktober 2008)

Bikegröße weiss ich gar nicht, habe es passend gekauft 
Bin aber 187cm groß.
Das ist der neue Vorbau.. Wie gesagt, den hatte ich mir einfach nur für ne Stadtschlampe gekauft und mir war langweilig.. Kurze Variante mit 90mm
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m41/k445/cube.html?od=&ft=1
Der Vorbau hat eine 4fach Schraubklemmung für den Lenker. Das Bild stimmt also nicht.

Minimal steiler und kürzer könnte auch noch funktionieren. 
Die Originalstütze habe ich auf Stufe "40" stehen.

Sattelüberhöhung: ca. 3,5cm
Abstand Sattelspitze Lenker: ca. 57cm
Und wenn mir jemand sagt, wie ich bei Cube die Rahmenhöhe ausmesse, dann sage ich die auch noch..

Und nach einer weiteren chilligen Probefahrt muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht langsamer fahre, aber dafür viel entspannter. Und auch die Ergongriffe mit Hörnchen gegen die Ritchey WCS (oder) zu tauschen war kein Fehler..

Aber ich werde definitiv noch weiter mit anderen Lenkerkröpfungen und Vorbauten experimentieren. In der Theorie war mir klar, dass sowas wichtig ist, aber manchmal muss man Dinge tatsächlich persönlich erfahren.

Daher der Aufruf: Leute experimentiert mit Vorbau und Lenker und wenn es passt, dann investiert in "teure und schöne" Teile, die auch perfekt passen. 

Auf der Fahrt habe ich auch das Werkzeug immer griffbereit gehabt und ca. 15 mal Bremse und Schalthebel feinjustiert.. Die Mühe war es aber wert.. Eine ganz neue Dimension und dabei bin ich dieses Jahr schon so einige km mit dem Hobel gefahren..


----------



## starkmusik.de (28. Oktober 2008)

sehr schön. sehr sehr schön. billig und gut . danke 
so groß bin ich auch. die rahmengröße könnte man(n) indirekt über die oberrohrlänge rausfinden, bei 18" ist die um die 585mm, bei 20" ca 605mm.

ich warte immer noch auf mein r1 in 18" :-(


----------



## Sir Marv (5. November 2008)

Moin Jungs,

ich habe eine Frage deren Antwort ich bisher nicht finden konnte (man möge mir verzeihen wenn ich etwas übersehen habe!).

Ich besitze ein Cube Reaction SC 22" 2006. Die Gabel habe ich driekt in eine Revelation 426 tauschen lassen. Das Ganze soll jetzt ein Fully werden und dafür habe ich mir einen AMS 125 Rahmen in 22" ausgesucht.
Nachdem ich heute den Thread über die Probleme mit der Leitungsführung gelesen habe, sind Zweifel an der Richtigkeit meiner Rahmenwahl entstanden. Bei allen beschriebenen Problemen und (Halb-) Lösungen konnte ich die Variante, die mir angeboten wurde, nicht finden. Der Rahmen hat scheinbar Befestigungsösen auf dem Steigrohr und die Bremsleitung wird auf der Kettenstrebe befestigt.

Sieht dann so aus: http://www.martins-zweirad-service.de/img/cube/Fully/AMS_pro125_l.jpg

Gibt es jemanden der diesen Rahmen hat? Sind Probleme mit der Leitungsführung bekannt? Kann man da noch einen Flaschenhalter befestigen? Scheint ein 2007er Modell zu sein, wo sind die Änderungen zu 2008/09, mal abgesehen von der Leitungsführung?

Reicht die Leitungslänge meiner Bremsanlage und der Schaltung aus dem Reaction bei dieser Variante?
Sieht sonst jemand Probleme beim Umbau?

Danke schonmals vorab!
Marv


----------



## chief70 (5. November 2008)

laut cube hat das 2009er jetzt 130mm Federweg, wobei ich an keine Änderung glaube da das 08er laut den Fachmagazinen auch so ca. 130mm Federweg hat. Die Leitungslängen sollten passen wobei die Schaltzüge ja leicht zu ersetzen sind.
Ist n 2007er Rahmen, da sollte der Preis schon ziemlich gut sein, da ein aktueller ams125 Rahmen auch nicht allzu teuer ist.
Gruß
chief


----------



## Sir Marv (5. November 2008)

Was kostet denn ein aktueller AMS 125 Rahmen? bzw wo bekomme ich den "günstig" her?
Wieviel könnte ich denn für den Reaction Rahmen bekommen? ca 700km und gut gepflegt?


----------



## Sir Marv (5. November 2008)

noch eine andere Frage: gibt es denn einen Nachteil wenn es ein 2007er ist? Ist ein Neuteil vom Händler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chief70 (5. November 2008)

Hier http://www.neon-radsport.de/produktdetails.php?kid=7056&wgid=20&uwgid=28 habe ich meinen gekauft, mach mal ne Preisanfrage, da ist noch n' Hunderter drin.
Nachteile zum 07er sind mir keine bekannt.

Gruß 
chief


----------



## biker1967 (5. November 2008)

Ich hab einen 2008er Rahmen und da verlaufen keine Züge mehr auf der Kettenstrebe. Alles über die Sitzstreben.
Mit den Zügen dürfte es keine Probs geben, aber an meinem ist z.B. der Schaltzug komplett durchgehend mit der Hülle verlegt worden.


----------



## agnes (10. November 2008)

was haltet ihr eigentlich von den nokon schalt bzw. bremszügen?


----------



## agnes (11. November 2008)

noch mal was anderes. was fahrt ihr eigentlich mit dem ams so?  bzw. wie gut lassen sich touren dmait fahren?


----------



## citycobra (11. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> noch mal was anderes. was fahrt ihr eigentlich mit dem ams so?  bzw. wie gut lassen sich touren dmait fahren?



also wir fahren im freundeskreis häufiger touren damit. das ams125 fühlt sich eigentlich in jedem terrain wohl, egal ob straße, leichtes oder schwereres gelände. im gelände macht es aber mit abstand den größten spaß.


----------



## agnes (11. November 2008)

gut zu hören. da ich grade so das forum hier durchforstet habe und immer irgendwie auf die aussage gestossen bin  "ams125 sei nicht für touren  (50-50 wald-straße geeignet)".
eher nur für trails usw.


----------



## RobGonzoo (11. November 2008)

Meist sind die Fahrer nicht für Touren geeignet  
Das AMS ist eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau ohne Highlights. Das macht es eben so interessant. Und wie schon oben geschrieben fährt sich das Rad mit dem Serienvorbau viel viel schlechter als es eigentlich könnte..


----------



## agnes (12. November 2008)

was meinst du mit dem serienvorbau? sollte man einen anderen vorbau dran machen?


----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> was meinst du mit dem serienvorbau? sollte man einen anderen vorbau dran machen?


 
Ich habe spaßeshalber mal mit ner anderen Vorbaulänge rumexperimentiert und fand es ziemlich ätzend. Ich finde den Serienvorbau genau richtig. Das musst du ausprobieren. Hängt immer von der Bauart des Fahrers/Fahrerin ab.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

was machen die Teile auf welche man die Füsse zum pedalieren platziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2008)

Ich warte immer noch auf die Probefahrt mit dem Lightspeed Titan nach der ich angeblich nur noch Klickpedale haben will


----------



## Sir Marv (12. November 2008)

Moin,

da ich gerade nicht an mein Reaction rankomme (ca. 2500km entfernt) und auch den neuen AMS 125 Rahmen noch nicht vorliegen habe, muss ich mal fragen ob mir jemand von Euch sagen kann ob und wie ich die Bremsleitungen ab-/ anbauen kann ohne das System öffnen zu müssen.

Könnt Ihr mir da helfen?

Gruss Marvin


----------



## fasj (12. November 2008)

Hallo,
hatte gerade meine Bremsen beim Service (AMS125).
An der Fox vorne ist der Halter wegschraubbar.
Hinten hab ich den Dämpfer vorne am Oberrohr weggeschraubt.
Die Kabelbinder sind normaler "schwund". 

Service von Formula war super.

fasj


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf die Probefahrt mit dem Lightspeed Titan nach der ich angeblich nur noch Klickpedale haben will



Bin meinen Fussstützen sehr zufrieden


----------



## Sir Marv (12. November 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Das heisst also, dass die Leitung für die Hinterradbramse nur mit Kabelbindern an der Sitzstrebe und dem Oberrohr befestigt ist? Wenn ich den Dämpfer löse kann ich die komplette Anlage mit Bremssattel und Griff in einem Stück vom Bike abnehmen?

Gruss Marvin


----------



## fasj (12. November 2008)

Hi,
unter dem Oberrohr sind die Schaltzüge und die Bremsleitung noch mit zwei angeschraubten Plastikhalter befestigt. Die musst du auch wegschrauben.

Weg geht ratz fatz, hin hab ich eine Weile gebraucht, bis es gepasst hat 

fasj


----------



## citycobra (12. November 2008)

ich tippe mal er meint einen kürzeren vorbei, dann wird das teil viel agiler.


----------



## agnes (12. November 2008)

naja lasst mir erstmal mein bike kommen^^ dann werde ich mal sehn was sich da machen lässt oder auch nicht.


----------



## RobGonzoo (12. November 2008)

90mm 6°, Spacer unten, ausprobieren. Das wirkt Wunder. Auf einmal macht das Ding auch Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (12. November 2008)

was hast du denn für einen vorbau dran?


----------



## fasj (12. November 2008)

Tja da bin ich ein Exot, 135 mm Vorbau.
Bin vorher eine Rennsemmel gefahren. 
War mir alles zu aufrecht.

Ich komm damit super klar.

fasj


----------



## RobGonzoo (13. November 2008)

Ich behaupte mal ganz vorsichtig, dass mit einem langen Vorbau es unmöglich ist wirklich aktiv zu fahren, d.h. mit Freude jeden Sprung mitzunehmen und sei es nur eine Bordsteinkante. Mit dem 120 Serienvorbau war ich so gestreckt, dass ich erst den Oberkörper aufrichten musste um dann irgendwas machen zu können. Mit dem aktuellen kann ich ansatzlos in den Wiegetritt, aus dem Sattel aufstehen und fahre auch viel viel aktiver und hocke nicht nur im Sattel wie die Rennradfahrer. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Wie schon vorher geschrieben: Ich habe das Gefühl als würde ich auf einem ganz anderen Rad sitzen. In meiner Gruppe habe ich auch die Leute vorher und nachher fahren lassen. Die sind durchweg positiv angetan.
Wenn also der Neukauf ansteht, dann würde ich den Verkäufer quälen, dass er mehrere Vorbauten anbastelt. Das dauert ja nun wirklich nicht lange.


----------



## chief70 (13. November 2008)

@RobGonzoo ,
habe die gleichen Vorbaumaße wie Du und muss Dir voll
und ganz zustimmen. Ich habe von 70mm bis 120mm Vorbauten getestet, 90mm
ist ideal, zumindest für mich.

Gruß
chief


----------



## barbarissima (13. November 2008)

Sprünge stehen nicht wirklich auf meinem Programm. Wenn einer kommt - OK, aber ich suche nicht danach. Ich toure lieber und sammel Höhenmeter. Und gerade bergauf finde ich die kompaktere Sitzposition nicht so günstig.


----------



## fasj (13. November 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sprünge stehen nicht wirklich auf meinem Programm. Wenn einer kommt - OK, aber ich suche nicht danach. Ich toure lieber und sammel Höhenmeter. Und gerade bergauf finde ich die kompaktere Sitzposition nicht so günstig.



Geht mir genauso.
Hab vorher ein Jekyll gefahren, und da ist mir die Umstellung zu gross gewessen. 
Vorallem Bergauf ist mir das Rad zu schnell vorne hochgekommen, trotz Absenkung.
Fühle mich mit 135 wohl.

Für Sprünge bin ich vermutlich schon zu alt 
Das überlass ich meinem Sohn. 

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobGonzoo (13. November 2008)

Das ist das schöne am AMS. Mit wenigen Handgriffen ist es eher ein Tourer oder eher ein wendiges Bike, ohne wirklicher Spezialist zu sein. Oder man kann es umbauen, wenn man seine Meinung doch mal ändert. Bin so zufrieden mit dem Ding, das sich jetzt angefangen habe es ganz langsam abzuspecken. Aber in den Leichtbauthread traue ich mich nicht


----------



## kinschman (13. November 2008)

Ja, so ein Vorbautausch kann schon was ausmachen 

Hatte original einen 105mm Syntace-F139-Vorbau montiert (auf einem 18zoll-Rahmen), aber seit 2monaten fahre ich einen 90mm Syntace Superforce.
Nicht nur das kürzere Maß, sondern auch die steifere Konstruktion des Superforce wirken sich sehr positiv beim Trailriding aus


----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

leichtbau beim ams halte ich für fehl am platz. da ansich der rahmen schon soviel wiegt.
habe mir ja das the one bestellt. mit seam x0 schalt und trigger. da komme ich auf ca. 12.5gk meinter der verkäufer. was noch viel bringen würde, anderer laufsatzt. aber wenn ichs owas mache, hätte ich eher ein hpc nehmen müssen.


----------



## RobGonzoo (13. November 2008)

K.a. was Du jetzt unter Leichtbau verstehst. Aber ich versteht darunter, dass z.B. der 360g Seriensattel gegen einen 135g Sattel ausgetauscht wird und die Deore Kassette gegen ne XT. Und das NoTubes ZTR Arch Hinterrad mit Hopenabe macht mir auch am AMS Spass. Wenn wieder ein wenig Geld da ist, darf Felix mir auch noch ein schönes Vorderrad bauen.
K.a. wie schwer mein Rad ist, aber ich tausche lieber die Komponenten selbst aus, bevor mir irgendein Verkäufer was vom Pferd erzählt. In der aktuellen BIKE haben die das AMS unter 11kg bekommen.


----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

welche seite in der bike? naja leichtbau habe etwas anderes verstanden. aber du machst es ja sinnvoll. dachte jetzt so an den leichtbau sich mavic slr pfelgen dran zu machen.


----------



## RobGonzoo (13. November 2008)

Habe die Bike hier nicht liegen, kann Dir die Seite nicht nennen. Die hatten den Herstellern gesagt: Baut mal ein leichtes AMS, Preis egal. Also die Ausgabe von November ist das. Am AMS waren dann aber auch Carbon Kurbel und Räder dran..
Und wer sich einen Mavic Systemlaufradsatz holt ist selbst schuld. Dazu gibt es genug Threads, dass der technische Aufbau dieser Räder mehr als schwachsinnig ist.


----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

naja ich hatte vor, mir die mavic crossmax st zu holen. aber man liest ja wirklich nicht viel gutes darüber. werde mal in der bike blättern


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. November 2008)

Muß Rob auch recht geben,hatte bis im letzten Jahr auch ein Ams-Pro auch mit sehr kurzen Vorbau von Race-Face war einfach nur genial wie das Bike sich händeln lies.Vorallem bei steilen Bergabpassagen keine sogenannten Überschlagsgefühle mehr.Gruss


----------



## barbarissima (13. November 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso.
> Hab vorher ein Jekyll gefahren, und da ist mir die Umstellung zu gross gewessen.
> Vorallem Bergauf ist mir das Rad zu schnell vorne hochgekommen, trotz Absenkung.
> Fühle mich mit 135 wohl.
> ...


 
Da bin ich ja erleichtert, dass ich doch noch einen Gleichgesinnten gefunden habe 
Ich dachte schon, ich hätte irgendwie einen abartigen Körperbau oder sowas.


----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

werde ich mal beim händler testen. bei meinem spectral war auch ein 110er vorbau dran. und ansich war es für mich genauso richtig. aber das hat ja auch eine ganz andere geometrie.  

wenn alles gut läuft kann mir mein händler es schon vor dem 24.12 liefern. ansich war ja irgendwas von dem 15.01.09 die rede.

@rob also in de rbike habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (13. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> @rob also in de rbike habe ich nichts gefunden.


du mußt das heft 11/2008 nehmen!
Die Dinger erscheinen doch immer 3-4 Wochen zu früh.
Vorsicht: Das AMS soll 6500 kosten


----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

aso das^^ ist ja auch ein bike der extreme. ist aber schon ein geiler preis. 6500â¬. dafÃ¼r wÃ¼rde ich mir doch kein cube 125 kaufen. eher ein scott genius 10.

aber sagt mal was anderes. mein schwager will mein spectral kaufen. allerdings wiegt er knappe 115kg. was kann er da fÃ¼r felgen nehmen?


----------



## RobGonzoo (13. November 2008)

Will der neue Laufräder in das Bike bauen? Was für einen Fahrstil hat der? Im "Laufradforum" werden solche Fragen wahrscheinlich ausführlicher beantwortet. 
DT Swiss ist z.B. auch die EX 5.1d nur bis 110kg freigegeben. http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/1613ff79-dfd7-480c-9f43-f44f19ebaf1d/TechnicalDatasheet.aspx
Aber ohne eine genaue Einsatzzweckbeschreibung kommt man nicht weiter.


----------



## agnes (16. November 2008)

also sein einsatz gebiet ist eher 50-50 land/trails. aber keine schweren sprünge oder so. einfache trails werden wohl gefahren. habe auch schon überlegt meine mavic slr gegen die neuen dt 1600 vom cube zu tauschen. aber die 1600er sidn ja uahc nur bis 90kg frei. soweit ist das die einzigste angabe im netz zu felgen.


----------



## schwed1 (16. November 2008)

Servus,

ich bin neu hier und bräuchte dringend Hilfe. Leider kann ich den Butten neues Thema erstellen nicht finden, darum versuch ich es hier. Ich bin 172 groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 81 cm. Im Internet hab ich ein günstiges Cube AMS entdeckt, aber leider nur in 16 Zoll. Hat jemand, der ca. so groß ist wie ich ein solches Bike und kann mir jemand die Erfahrungen ob die Größe passt mitteilen.

Danke 
Gruß schwed


----------



## barbarissima (16. November 2008)

Ich bin 1,69m groß und habe auch 81cm Schrittlänge und ein 16" AMS. Passt perfekt  
Den 18"-Rahmen habe ich auch testen können, da war mir die Sitzposition aber zu gestreckt.


----------



## schwed1 (17. November 2008)

Servus Bärbel,

danke für deinen Rat. Muss man den Sattel recht weit rausziehen, sprich wie groß ist die Sattelüberhöhung.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2008)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus Bärbel,
> 
> danke für deinen Rat. Muss man den Sattel recht weit rausziehen, sprich wie groß ist die Sattelüberhöhung.
> 
> Gruß Schwed


 
Sattelüberhöhung ist bei meinem Bike nicht so dolle. In meinem Album habe ich Bilder von meinem AMS. Da kannst du dir selber einen Eindruck verschaffen!


----------



## agnes (26. Dezember 2008)

bei neuen ams 125 the one. ansich egal da alle ams125 die gleichen felgen haben.

was haben die für eine achse vorne und hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Nobby Nic 2.4 Reifen ob Sie in das Cube 100 CC passen?







Ich habe momentan Ballonreifen von Big Apple drauf (26x2,35) und das ist bei der Gabel (Rock S SL) schon ganz schön eng.

Passt es oder nicht?

Bauen die 2,4 höher?


----------



## Motorenwerke (1. Januar 2009)

Hi!

Kann mir mal jemand die Geometriedaten des 2008-ter Rahmens in sämtlichen Größen druchgeben oder sagen wo ich die im Netz einsehen kann?

Besten DANK!


----------



## starkmusik.de (5. Januar 2009)

@xerto: wie heisst dieser fred?

@motorenwerke: die hier hab ich:

http://img.cube.eu/geometrie/ams_125_16.gif
http://img.cube.eu/geometrie/ams_125_18.gif
http://img.cube.eu/geometrie/ams_125_20.gif
http://img.cube.eu/geometrie/ams_125_22.gif




ps: die felge des xpw1600 ist eine x430.


----------



## Chris360 (5. Januar 2009)

Moin,

gibts hier schon Erfahrungen zum AMS 125 R1 2009?
Würde dieses Modell im Frühling gerne mal probefahren und hätte gegen einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht, auch was Bremse und Federelemente angeht, nichts 

Chris


----------



## xerto (5. Januar 2009)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> @xerto: wie heisst dieser fred?



Was meinst Du?


----------



## tbird (5. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Was meinst Du?



dass dies ein thread über das AMS125 ist .. und nichts anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starkmusik.de (5. Januar 2009)

tbird, danke.

soo...mein ams125 r1 mini-kurzzeit-fahrbericht. (miese, sorry)bilder in meinem album.
bilanz bisher: 600 hm, 25 km, viele viele bremsungen, treppen, stufen und holpriges,  bis teilw. -4 °C. brrrr

die bremse ist m.M. nach erste sahne, der druckpunkt deutlich und definiert, dann kann man den hebel aber noch gut weiterbewegen, wobei die kraft natürlich konstant zunimmt.das verhalten erinnert schon an eine feste autobremse, aber mit deutlichem druckpunkt.  mit gewöhnung reicht ein finger aussen am hebel für den alltag locker aus, sie reagiert gutmütig, aber wenns sein muss auch kraftvoll! blockierneigung/"zumachen" bei hoher kraft m.E. nicht festzustellen. hab sie aber beiwei´tem noch nicht ausfahren können (damit meine ich eine vollbremsung von 60 km/h auf 0 kmh mit 15% gefälle oder so was)
hinten sirrt sie leicht von 30 runter auf null, kurzes anquietschen bei nässe, aber gerade bei nässe bin ich bisher nicht wirklich gefahren

die griffweite kann man per inbus über einen weiten bereich einstellen, den druckpunkt wohl nicht extra. er kommt rel. rasch, so ca. 1 cm ziehen (griff aussen). und es gibt am zylinder unten keine entlüftungsschraube. anscheinend sollen gasblasen, sofern vorhanden, von selbst nach oben treiben und dort "herausgesaugt" werden. ich bekam allerdings nur eine anleitung für die "oro" mitgeliefert
die lenkerschelle ist mit torx. hochglänzend rot eloxiert sieht sie rattenscharf aus. gewachst noch geiler. 
der rahmen hat keinen makel, dankt silkonspray zur pflege mit mehr glanz und staublosigkeit. 

hmm

ich habe keinen genauen plan von den fox-teilen der letzten jahre. aber diese hier sind klasse. gabel und dämpfer harmonieren ausgezeichnet.
die gabel geht immer besser (wie wird das erst im sommer  ) und fühlt sich sehr linear an. für ansprechen und pflege verwende ich schon immer silikonspray, (nein, will das nicht wieder lostreten, aber überall sonst wird kunststoff/kunststoff bzw metall/kunststoff mit silikon geschmiert und gepflegt)
(ps: ein bisschen davon kam aufs parkett, jetzt rutsche ich immer mit den synthetiksocken aus und fall fast auf die schnautze....öööhm)
das ansprechen der gabel ist damit auch bei kälte super, ich korrigiere nur die zugstufe um 1 klick. der dämpfer ist m.M bei kälte überdämpft, funktioniert aber weiter annehmbar. muss das aber mit dem druck bei der kälte und dem inneren schmiermittel nochmal richtig auschecken.

plattform gabel: super,  einstellbar von unmerklich-hart!

wippen: kaum feststellbar, auch ohne po pedal
pedalrückschlag: nope

den vorbau habe ich gleich zu km 3 gegen einen 90mm ausgetauscht, weil ich mehr ein spassbike wollte.

so, magst noch mehr wissen?


----------



## Chris360 (5. Januar 2009)

Herzlichen Dank für den Bericht. Hat mir schon sehr weitergeholfen.  
Die Sache ist die, dass ich zwischen Stereo und dem Dual Trail Control und dem AMS 125 mit Size Tuned kinematic schwanke. Das Gewicht des Stereo macht sich sicherlich bemerkbar. Das AMS 125 ist sportlicher ausgelegt, ich werde beide noch probefahren, aber wie empfindest du das Gewicht des AMS 125? 
Lohnt sich deiner Meinung nach das Upgrade beim AMS 125 von XT auf R1?
Außer Laufradsatz und Bremse gibts ja keine großen Unterschiede?

Chris


----------



## xerto (5. Januar 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> dass dies ein thread über das AMS125 ist .. und nichts anderes



Da ist man mit einem AMS 100 C in der falschen Liga?

Sorry, spielt alleine mit Euren Edelbikes.


----------



## starkmusik.de (5. Januar 2009)

zum stereo kann ich nix sagen, nie gefahren. aber ein dämpfer unter dreckbeschuss... für mich wäre sowas aus prinzip nix. ich will unter allen bedingungen fahren und nicht bei regen auf die madritschjoch-abfahrt verzichten müssen, weil mir die dortige silikatschlammbrühe die dichtung aufreibt. 

ob sich was lohnt...eine gretchenfrage. musst selber wissen. ich wollte die dt-laufräder und die bremse  gewicht ist zweitrangig, wenn das feeling passt. ausser du willst rennen fahren


ps lieber xerto, in der sportschau wird auch nicht über musik geredet


----------



## agnes (5. Januar 2009)

komm mal wieder runter. aber wer soll dir deine fragen beantworten wenn keiner hier in DIESEM THREAD dein bike fährt. also mal besser erst nachdenken und dann was schreiben.


----------



## Chris360 (5. Januar 2009)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> zum stereo kann ich nix sagen, nie gefahren. aber ein dämpfer unter dreckbeschuss... für mich wäre sowas aus prinzip nix. ich will unter allen bedingungen fahren und nicht bei regen auf die madritschjoch-abfahrt verzichten müssen, weil mir die dortige silikatschlammbrühe die dichtung aufreibt.
> 
> ob sich was lohnt...eine gretchenfrage. musst selber wissen. ich wollte die dt-laufräder und die bremse  gewicht ist zweitrangig, wenn das feeling passt. ausser du willst rennen fahren
> 
> ...



Für den Dreckbeschuss des Dämpfers gibts ja ein Schutzblech original von Cube. 
Habe nur Bedenken beim Stereo wegen
- Dämpfer-Langlebigkeit trotz Schutzblech
- Gewicht
- Gabel beim K18 (Revelation 426)

Die oben genannten Bedenken treten beim AMS 125 XT, R1 eben nicht auf.
Daher bin ich mir noch sehr unsicher. Gabel beim Stereo könnte man ja noch wechseln, die Dämpfer-Lage jedoch nicht. 

Chris


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

Mal eine Frage,
wie lange halten bei euch die Lager an der Wippe?? Ich habe jetzt schon den zweiten Satz der Lager an der oberen Wippe (Sitzstrebe / Wippe) geordert. Scheint mir das die Lager dort etwas unterdimensioniert sind 

Edit: Habe vergessen den Zeitrahmen hinzuschreiben  alle 5000km oder einmal pro Jahr so ungefähr. Ich nutze das Rad fast täglich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, auch im Winter, so wie auf Touren durch die Berge ....und putze es nicht täglich


----------



## agnes (14. Januar 2009)

wäre gut zu wissen wie viel zeit dazwischen lag.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> wäre gut zu wissen wie viel zeit dazwischen lag.


 
Danke fr den Hinweis, siehe oben


----------



## agnes (14. Januar 2009)

kp. naja ansich ist jedes jahr bzw. 5000km ok. es gibt wohl lager die länger bzw. wesentlich kürzer halten. baust du die lager selber ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (14. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> kp. naja ansich ist jedes jahr bzw. 5000km ok. es gibt wohl lager die länger bzw. wesentlich kürzer halten. baust du die lager selber ein?



Hallo,
was mir hier Sorgen macht, kündigt sich so ein Defekt an ???
Wie wirkt er sich aus ?

Blöde Frage ich weiß, aber mein Bike hat jetzt ca. 3500 km drauf, und bins super zufrieden. Jetzt im Winter fahr ich noch mein altes Hardtail.
Bis zum Sommer wirds trotzdem sicher viel mehr und da hab ich dann einen AlpenX geplannt. 
Nicht das ich wegen sowas dann abbrechen muss....:kotz:

fasj


----------



## agnes (14. Januar 2009)

hehe wenn es doch läuft....mach dir mal kein kopf. ansich sind die lager sehr gut beim ams125. da hört man selten was von lagerschäden.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

meist macht es Lärm, das Lager das defekte 
oder aber wenn du die Verschraubung löst und das lager mit dem finger drehst mekst du ein rubbeln dann ist es hinüber  Aber eine fahrt abbrechen musst du mit Sicherheit nicht ....

Ich lasse meine Lager wechseln, ansonsten muss sich was basteln zum Lager abziehen (nuss, lange Schraube, diverse U-scheiben und Kontermuttern oder so)


----------



## WRC206 (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo ihr.

Ich habe seit Ende letzten Jahres auch ein AMS 125. Bin soweit sehr zufrieden damit. Es ist gerade bei seiner ersten Inspektion. 
Ich konnt leider noch nicht so viel fahren, da immer was dazwischen kam (Umzug, Urlaub, Krank, Faulheit  ). Aber nächste Woche gehts wieder los.

Jetzt hab ich hier gelesen, dass viele einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert haben, damit es wendiger und beim abfahren kontrollierter wird.
Da wollt ich mal fragen, ob sich sowas auch für einen Einsteiger wie mich lohnt, oder merke ich den Unterschied sowieso nicht?

Zweite Frage...könnt ihr mir mal ein paar Tipps geben, wie ich mein AMS ein bissl verwöhnen kann? Also worauf muss ich am meisten achten bei der Pflege, beim fahren, etc.

Gute Nacht (besser gesagt...guten Morgen   )


----------



## beuze1 (23. Januar 2009)

08.11.2005


frank28 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch wenn sich die Frage schon fast erübrigt, möchte ich sie dennoch stellen. Wie sieht es mit der Garantie aus, wenn ich im Tretlagerbereich meines AMS Pro von 2003 eine Bohrung anbringe. Mit ihr möchte ich ermöglichen, daß in den Rahmen eingedrungenes Wasser entweichen kann. Bei meinem zweiten MTB (Red Bull) habe ich zwei solcher "Entwäserungslöcher". Ein Bekannter bekam von Ghost die Rückmeldung "kein Problem, 4mm Loch und sauber entgraten um die Kerbwirkung zu minimieren".
> 
> ...




ich mußte jetzt schon einige male feststellen das das wohl auch auf das AMS 125 von 2008 zutrifft...
habe auch immer wieder Wasser im Rahmen und das nicht wenig..

werde wohl auch zur Bohrmaschine greifen..
was denkt Ihr ??
.
.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2009)

Sattel raus und öfters mal auf den Kopfstellen


----------



## beuze1 (23. Januar 2009)

ja schon, aber gut fürs Tretlager kann das ja nicht sein wenn da Wasser steht..
gestern nach 2 Std. im Dreck und dann gut Putzen bestimmt ein ¼ Liter


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2009)

Es gibt doch Menschen die ziehen einen Schlauch über Sattelstütze und Sattelrohr. So das man den Sattel noch rauf und runter stellen kann. Das verhindert das Dreck eindringt ....

siehe auch hier

Ich habe von Syntace diesen Little Joe über Sattelrohr und bin der Meinung das der auch schon hilft ....


----------



## tbird (25. Januar 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild von heute ... mein AMS125 Custom zweckmässig bewegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (25. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ja schon, aber gut fürs Tretlager kann das ja nicht sein wenn da Wasser steht..
> gestern nach 2 Std. im Dreck und dann gut Putzen bestimmt ein ¼ Liter



Das macht dem Tretlager überhaupt nichts aus, da das Wasser ans eigentliche Lager gar nicht kommt. 
Wenn Du Deine Sattelstütze regelmäßig mit sehr zähem Fett einschmiertst, dürfte so gut wie kein Wasser in den Rahmen gelangen.

Gruß


----------



## Hironimo (25. Januar 2009)

Ich werfe mal ne neue Frage auf: Hab ein Cube Ams 125 Pro, dass ich gerade erst gekauft habe. Hab jetzt nen Lenker Monkeylite SL gesehen, den ich billiger kaufen könnte, zudem einen Lenkervorbau aus Carbon. Was meint ihr, rentiert das, oder nicht?! 
Gruss!!


----------



## agnes (25. Januar 2009)

was soll sich da rentieren? gefällt oder gefällt nicht....das ist wohl die frage. wegen dem gewicht? hmm dann fahre ich was anderes als ein ams 125^^


----------



## tbird (25. Januar 2009)

Hm? 

Auch ein AMS125 kann man in voll Touren / Allmountain Tauglicher Ausstattung auf 12kg drücken ... ich bin bei meinem nun bei 12.1kg ... bild siehe oben


----------



## Hironimo (25. Januar 2009)

Na super agnes.. Ich hab aber kein anderes Bike sondern das AMS 125  Kleine Teilsummen ergeben oft auch ne grössere Summe, oder?! Und meine frage ist, ob sich das eurer Meinung nach rentiert fürs Gewicht. Alles klar?


----------



## mietzi1991 (26. Januar 2009)

hey hey,
servus erstmal an alle cube fahrer.
ich kauf mir in den nächsten wochen  n neues bike meins ist leider letztes jahr am 3. august gestorben. hab es zu tode gefahren. naja ich musst auch fast daran glauben hatte aber glück! war mal wieder cool wie ich sein musste ohne helm unterwegs.
naja egal. ich hab mich nun doch entschllossen nach meinem führerschein mir ein bike zu kaufen und nun ist es bald soweit.
ich hab ein ams 125 R1 in aussicht 18" rahmen.
die teile sprechen denk ich mal für sich!
werde mit dem im august auch ein alpencross übers madritschjoch bezwingen. des wär dann mein zweiter.
naja hoffe das cube hällt mehr aus als das canyon.






also dann greez aus irsee bei kaufbeuren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (26. Januar 2009)

@tbird machbar sind auch was um die 10,5kg. aber irgendwie ist es bei dem bike nicht so angebracht wie ich finde.

@Hironimo war ja nicht böse gemeint  naja wenn du 50g sparen willst, würde ich sagen es rentiert sich nicht so. sinnvoller wär ein anderer laufsatz. da kannst du am meisten sparen. 

@mietzi1991 übel übel...habe das im canyon thread schon gesehn.  glaube das es bei dem knick jeden rahmen zersägt hätte. zudem ist das cube eine super wahl. werde mir auch kein canyon mehr holen. nicht wegen den bikes sondern vielmehr wegen dem service.


----------



## tbird (26. Januar 2009)

Hironimo schrieb:


> Na super agnes.. Ich hab aber kein anderes Bike sondern das AMS 125  Kleine Teilsummen ergeben oft auch ne grössere Summe, oder?! Und meine frage ist, ob sich das eurer Meinung nach rentiert fürs Gewicht. Alles klar?



wenn du bereit bist, um 4000 für ein bike (komplett) auszugeben, was dann komplett all-mountain tauglich ist bei 12kg, dann rentiert sich das, ja.


----------



## starkmusik.de (1. Februar 2009)

@ mietzi1991: sei froh dass du kein karbonrad hattest = 0 knautschzone 

schaut so aus als ausser rahmen und gabel alles noch in ordnung ist...ebay!  


zur wassersache: wenn man das bike an der wand/decke hängend lagert, läuf es von selbst raus. ausserdem tut das der fox angeblich gut, weil sich der foamring jedesmal neu vollsaugen kann...


----------



## mietzi1991 (2. Februar 2009)

gabel hab ich von nem freund der in nem shop arbeietet überprüfen lassen. hat keine schäden genommen hab ich auch versteigert!


----------



## 8november2002 (3. Februar 2009)

Hilfe !!!!!
Ich glaube ich habe mit meinem AMS 100 PRO XT 2009 einen Fehlkauf gemacht!?

Der Reihe nach: Ich bin seit Feb. 2008 wieder biker, zuletzt auf meinem Jugendrad aus 1994. Dieses hat durch eine neue Billigfedergabel einen Lenkwinkel von ca. 68 Grad federt aber eigentlich nicht (Elastomer und Frost). Vor Weihnachten habe ich meinen Cubehändler wochenlang gequält ich möchte ein Fully, AMS aber welches? Sein Komentar war: Mit dem 100er komm ich auch Überall runter, das 125er hat nur mehr Reserve ist aber schwerer. Manche brauchen die Reserve halt, ist aber Quatsch. Dann habe ich mir ein AMS PRO XT zugelegt mit dem ich letzte Woche erstmals richtig in den Wald bin!
Das Ergebnis war: Durch die 2cm gestrecktere Sitzposition zu meinem alten bike und dem flacheren Lenkwinkel hab ich mich unsicher gefühlt und hatte kaum Spaß. Auch hatte ich das Gefühl die 100mm hinten sind bei gefrorenem Boden oder auch Wurzeln überfordert (es schmeißt einen aus dem Sattel). Mit der Kurbel sitzt man auch mal auf, was mit dem Hardtail nicht so war.

Jetzt bitte ich euch um Hilfe, weil ich noch kein 125er gefahren bin und bei meinem Händler kein Testbike möglich ist:
Sollte ich mein Fahrrad schnellstens versuchen in ein 125er zu tauschen, wie kulant sollte der Händler sein?
Oder soll ich erstmal einen kürzeren Vorbau testen (dann gleiche Sitzposition wie beim AMS 125er Sattel/Lenkerabstand oder meinem Oldtimer) und erstmal einen Saison fahren, weil der Unterschied zwischen 100er und 125er den Aufwand nicht rechtfertigt. Mein Problem ist, dass ich den Unterschied ja nicht kenne, deshalb was meint Ihr???


----------



## Shamus (3. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal im Katalog nachgeschaut: Das _The One_ wiegt 12,8kg, das _R1 Mag_ wird mit 12,3kg und das _XT_ mit 12,6kg angegeben. Letztes Jahr waren diese Werte aber leicht geschönt. Also wenn ich nicht schon ein AMS hätte, dann würde ich mir das R1 Mag holen




Hi, Can you help me with this?
Is it true? I need to know what is real weight of The One?


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2009)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Auch hatte ich das Gefühl die 100mm hinten sind bei gefrorenem Boden oder auch Wurzeln überfordert (es schmeißt einen aus dem Sattel).



wenn du vorher nur elastomer-gabel gefahren bist, sag deinem händler dass du zu dem rad eine dämpferpumpe haben möchtest (sollte es eigentlich so dabei geben.)

damit lässt du aus dem dämpfer etwas luft ab, dann sollte er die wurzeln schlucken. 

bei cube auf der seite ist ganz gut beschrieben, wie man dämpfer und gabel einstellt.

ansonsten kannst du mal einen kürzeren vorbau probieren, wenn dich die gestreckte positon stört (auf den sollte der händler einfach so tauschen.)


----------



## 8november2002 (3. Februar 2009)

Dämpferpumpe habe ich und das Fahrwerk ist genau auf 20 bis 25% Sag eingestellt, auch die Zugstufe stimmt so weit alles O.K. nur ich habe keine Vergleichsmöglickeit im Gelände zwischen 125er und 100er.


----------



## agnes (3. Februar 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


> Hi, Can you help me with this?
> Is it true? I need to know what is real weight of The One?




12,25kg.


@8november2002 hats du vorher eine fahrt mal mit dem 100er gemacht? ansich wird es sehr schwer für dich das bike wieder umzutauschen. da muss dein händler mehr als kulant sein.
wie groß und schwer bist du eigentlich? weil 100mm ist ansich ein guter wert für einen dämpfer. ansich ist das ams125 schon eher ein tourenfully mit sehr viel reserve fürs gelände.


----------



## starkmusik.de (3. Februar 2009)

das 125er hat eine abfahrtsorientiertere geometrie, dh u.a. einen flacheren lenkwinkel und nach hinten verlagerter schwerpunkt. das macht sich bergab sicher bemerkbar!  mir hat ein händler ähnliches erzählen wollen, von wegen "dasselbe, nur 100mm" 

mitnichten!!
ich empfand das 100er eher als rennsemmel für geradeaus. und den federweg ebenso wie du als gefühlt unzureichend.

als käufer hast du doch eigentlich ein umtauschrecht (das rad muss halt noch ok sein-) von 14 tagen, evt eben unter wertminderung (?). ich stimme aber agnes zu: begeistert ist ein händler nie. aber eigentlich muss ers machen, mach ihm halt bewusst, das du in zukunft dann nur bei ihm kaufst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Februar 2009)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> das 125er hat eine abfahrtsorientiertere geometrie, dh u.a. einen flacheren lenkwinkel und nach hinten verlagerter schwerpunkt. das macht sich bergab sicher bemerkbar!  mir hat ein händler ähnliches erzählen wollen, von wegen "dasselbe, nur 100mm"
> 
> mitnichten!!
> ich empfand das 100er eher als rennsemmel für geradeaus. und den federweg ebenso wie du als gefühlt unzureichend.
> ...



Nein, müssen muß er gar nichts.
Das 14-tägige Widerrufsrecht gibt es nur bei Fernabsatzverträgen, nicht beim Händler vor Ort.


----------



## UnguidedMissile (3. Februar 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


> Hi, Can you help me with this?
> Is it true? I need to know what is real weight of The One?


 
@Shamus

My AMS 125 The ONE, model 2009, Size 20'', black anodized, pedals inkluded, has a weight of exactly 12,25 kg. All parts are original. I have no idea, why cube quotes more than 1 kg more on their website (12,75 kg, smallest frame, without pedals).

So go an buy!!

cheers

Unguided Missile


----------



## Shamus (3. Februar 2009)

Danke!

My friend is thinking between The One and  R1.


----------



## agnes (3. Februar 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> My friend is thinking between The One and  R1.



the one


----------



## 8november2002 (3. Februar 2009)

@agnes
Probefahrt habe ich gemacht nur ist die leider nur auf der Straße erlaubt gewesen. Den Bordstein hoch federt ja schon ordentlich was beim 100er aber im Wald auf Wurzeln oder im Moment wo alles gefrohren ist kommt es mir so vor als ob es überfordert ist. Das Ams ist in 18 Zoll und ich bin 1,70 Schrittlänge 83cm und 65 Kg schwer. Heute mittag habe ich den Sattel so weit wie möglich nach vorne geschoben und schon war das Gefühl bergab zumindest besser was die Sitzposition betrifft (Arme nicht mehr so gestreckt). Zu meinem Einsatzgebiet: In letzter Zeit fast nur noch im Wald (Vorspessart) alles was fahrbar ist.


----------



## agnes (3. Februar 2009)

vielleicht solltes du dann noch einen anderen vorbau testen. am besten gehst du zum händler und erklärst ihm dein problem. und fahr nicht zuviel, sonst könnten noch schrammen usw. dran kommen. weil dann wird es noch schwerer das bike zu tauschen.

der ferderweg sollte ansich bei deinem gewicht föllig reichen.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2009)

hui, ich hab mirs 18" auch bestellt, bin jedoch 1,86m groß. 

evtl ist das rad einfach nur zu groß für dich?


----------



## agnes (3. Februar 2009)

naja das müsste er doch selber sehen wohin er mit seinen glocken kommt^^


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> naja das müsste er doch selber sehen wohin er mit seinen glocken kommt^^



eher weniger darauf bezogen, als auf die genannte "gestreckte sitzposition"..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8november2002 (3. Februar 2009)

@acid-driver
Bei meiner Schrittlänge von 83cm muss ich den Sattel bis zur 4cm Markierung hochschieben um keine Knieschmerzen zu bekommen. Also 6cm draußen und 4cm noch im Rahmen somit brauche ich den 18er Rahmen.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2009)

hui, dann haben wir in etwa gleich lange beine 

dann wunderts mich nicht, dass dir das sehr gestreckt vorkommt.

müsstest ja dann, um auf die größe zu kommen nen recht kurzen oberkörper haben.

wir hatten hier mal nen fred, wo jemand meinte, dass cubes für solche "art" von leuten ungeeignet sei 

hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das so pauschalisieren kann, scheint aber anhand deines bespiels doch zu stimmen.

hast du denn keine probefahrt gemacht?


----------



## 8november2002 (4. Februar 2009)

Auf der Probefahrt war der Sattel zu tief eingestellt -4cm weshalb die gestreckte Sitzposition nicht so aufgefallen ist. Außerdem, wenn man nur auf Asphalt fahren darf, kann man ja nicht sagen wie sich das bike bergab im Wald auf dem Trail fährt. Deshalb: Wer hat hier Erfahrung mit dem 100er und 125er im Gelände und kann mit einen Tipp geben?


----------



## agnes (4. Februar 2009)

werde mich aus der warteliste entfernen. heute ein gespräch mit meinem händler gehabt und mein ams125 the one in weiß wird wohl frühestens in drei wochen da sein. kann sich auch noch länger werden. er meinte sie haben lieferprobleme mit den den zulieferen.

da ich nicht länger warten möchte, habe ich das Specialized Enduro SL Pro Carbon genommen.


----------



## Chris360 (5. Februar 2009)

Das Einsatzgebiet eines AMS 125 ist aber ein anderes als das eines Speci Enduro... 

Eher 

AMS 125 - Stumpjumper

AMS 125/Stereo - Stumjumper

Stereo/Fritzz - Enduro


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2009)

einer meiner mitfahrer hat auch son teil. ich muss sagen, dass bike gefällt mir echt gut und wiegt echt wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (5. Februar 2009)

naja vom einsatz her war das enduro schon ewtas anders. aber damit kann ich leben.  mit dem speci kann man auch sher gut touren fahren um die 50km und mehr. und ob ich jetzt die 1000hm in 5std oder 5,5sta machen...ist mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht.

aso habe meinen händler heute noch mal angesprochen warum das ams jetzt nicht lieferbar sei. und zwar sind die rahmen schon alle vergeben. in schwar usw. sind die rahmen da. nur in weiß sieht es schlecht aus. 

bilder gibt es hier... http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/gallery/index.php?cat=10471


----------



## Chris360 (10. Februar 2009)

Moin,

schwanke noch zwischen Stumpjumper FSR (Comp oder Elite) und Cube Ams 125 (R1).

Habe das zunächst einige Fragen (spieziell an die AMS-Fahrer) zum AMS 125 R1:

- Wie lange war die Lieferzeit bei euch (muss unbedingt mal meinen Händler kontaktieren...)?
- Erfahrungen mit dem Federweg hinten? 130mm ausreichend? Wie spricht der Hinterbau an (ich fahre Touren und Trails, Alpeneinsätze inklusive, Kanaren, Mallorca, Mittelgebirge (Taunus), ...)? Haltbarkeit/Ansprechverhalten des RP23?
- Fox Talas sollte wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein: DIE All-Mountain-Gabel schlechthin - andere Erfahrungen gemacht?
- schwarz anodisiert: Lackqualität?
- Vorbau/Lenker-Kombi: Syntace und Easton - passt das zusammen?
- Die Bremse: R1 Mag - Unterschied zur Carbon? Erfahrungen?
- Antriebskomponenten sollten wohl alle der Preisklasse entsprechend top sein, anders als bei Specialized: XT-Umwerfer (lohnt sich da XTR?), X9 Schaltwerk und Trigger (Erfahrungen mit SRAM - habe selbst noch keine?), XT Kurbel sollte wohl mehr als ausreichen, Kasette: SRAM PG990 (ist das die Kasette mit den "red spidern" oder wie das heißt?)
- DT Swiss XPW 1600 Felgen - Erfahrungen? Finde bei Google dazu nichts? Welcher DT Felge ist die am nächsten?

Was ist nicht herausfinden konnte:

Welche Naben sind verbaut?

Weitere Fahrberichte (auch über andere Versionen des AMS 125) würde ich sehr begrüßen!

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## Chris360 (10. Februar 2009)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> tbird, danke.
> 
> soo...mein ams125 r1 mini-kurzzeit-fahrbericht. (miese, sorry)bilder in meinem album.



Danke für den Bericht. 

Zu deinen Bildern: 
Ist das der Original-Zustand des R1 AMS 125? Welche Rahmengröße?
War die Kasette serienmäßig dabei (mir ist das Rote sofort aufgefallen)?
Welche Naben sind verbaut?
Steckachsen vorne und hinten? Welche?
Welche Schnellspanner waren serienmäßig dabei?
Zur Bremse: Waren die Bremshebel serienmäßig dabei? Sind das Carbon-Bremshebel (weil die auf den Bildern sehr danach aussehen)? Sind die roten Komponenten der R1 serienmäßig so dabei? Sieht echt cool aus. 

Sehr schönes Bike!!  


Chris


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

Felgen sind eine Spezielle Variante und nicht offiziell von DT Swiss im Endkunden Segment angeboten. Die alten waren Onyx Naben mit einer DT Swiss 4.2 Felge ( glaube ich) meine halten schon seit 2Jahren 100kg Lebendgewicht in den Alpen


----------



## S.D. (10. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Felgen sind eine Spezielle Variante und nicht offiziell von DT Swiss im Endkunden Segment angeboten. Die alten waren Onyx Naben mit einer DT Swiss 4.2 Felge ( glaube ich) meine halten schon seit 2Jahren 100kg Lebendgewicht in den Alpen



Falsch. Die "alten" XRC180 entsprachen im Prinzip den Onyx-Naben und den X 455 Felgen.

Gruß


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

ok, immerhin die Nabe war richtig und ein Teil der Felgenbezeichnung  Aber sie funktionierne bei mir trotz des falschen Typ´s sehr gut 

Aber Danke nochmal für die Info ....


----------



## agnes (10. Februar 2009)

lieferzeit vom r1...mein hÃ¤ndler hat 3 stÃ¼ck...ABER wenn die verkauft sind, gibt es soooo schnell keine neuen. also danach wohl extrem lange lieferzeit. aso preis war 2100â¬.

also vom P/L wÃ¼rde ich das cube nehemn. konnte auf der bike messe das ams sehr lange fahren (the one) und war hin und weg. nur leider haben die es mit der langen lieferzeit mir versaut.

wenn es um geile formen geht, ganz klar speci. zumal die sich alle super fahren lassen.
bist du schon mal da sspeci gefahren?


----------



## Chris360 (10. Februar 2009)

Bin sowohl Cube Stereo als auch Cube AMS 125 XT (würde aber R1 bevorzugen) und Speci Stumpjumper FSR Elite auf einem Parkplatz "probegefahren". Für ein Wochenend-Probefahren war noch keine Zeit bzw. noch das falsche Wetter. Würde ich aber auf jeden Fall machen.
Beim Speci hat mich die Sitzposition positiv überrascht, der Antrieb weniger (war wohl einfach schlecht eingestellt).
Beim Stereo (war ein 2008er) hat mir die Sitzposition nicht gefallen, da nur 20" Rahmengröße (brauche ein 22").
Das AMS 125 XT hat mir von der Position recht gut gefallen, hat alles gepasst. Die Bremsen haben mir nicht gefallen, die beiden Federelemente jedoch sehr wohl. 
Die Komponenten beim AMS 125 R1 sind wohl als sehr gut zu bezeichnen, und bietet für den Aufpreis von 300 EUR deutlich mehr gegenüber XT (andere Bremsen und Laufräder unter anderem). Der Aufpreis lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach, sodass ich das R1 nehmen würde.
Wenn ich jedoch bis Juni warten muss, bis ich mein Cube bekommen könnte, so ist das definitiv ein Grund, KEIN Cube zu kaufen.
Brauche das neue Fahrrad bis zu den Osterferien (Anfang April), da ich zum Biken entweder auf die Kanaren oder nach Mallorca fliegen werde.
Speci hat den Vorteil des Zentrallagers in Europa, sodass vom Händler bestellte Bikes in der Regel innerhalb von maximal 14 Tagen vor Ort sind.

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## agnes (10. Februar 2009)

stimmt...speci hast du innerhalb von maximal 1woche wenn es im lager steht. und das ist top.

wenn mir mein händler schon sagt, das mein ams eventuell in drei wochen da sein könnte...aber eher noch länger warten muss, dann könnte ich kotzen. wie schon mal erwähnt...sowas kannte ich bisher nur von canyon. aber man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Kail (11. Februar 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> ...Beim Stereo (war ein 2008er) hat mir die Sitzposition nicht gefallen, da nur 20" Rahmengröße (brauche ein 22")...


Hallo Chris,

was sind denn Deine Maße (Körpergröße / Schrittlänge) .
Bin auch am überlegen mein LTD gegen ein AMS 125 einzutauschen.

Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr mir empfehlen, u.U. gibt es ja einen
unter Euch der gleiche Werte hat.

Körpergröße = 186cm
Schrittlänge = 91/92cm

Gruß Kail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UnguidedMissile (11. Februar 2009)

Kail schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> was sind denn Deine Maße (Körpergröße / Schrittlänge) .
> Bin auch am überlegen mein LTD gegen ein AMS 125 einzutauschen.
> ...


 
Klassicher Fall für einen 20er Rahmen. Ich habe fast die identen Maße und mein 20er AMS 125 The One passt perfekt.

lg

Unguided Missile


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. Februar 2009)

hab ich schon mal iwo gepostet - aber des wetter war einfach zu geil ...


----------



## Nordschleifer (11. Februar 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> ...
> - Wie lange war die Lieferzeit bei euch (muss unbedingt mal meinen Händler kontaktieren...)?
> ...



Ich hab meins letzte Woche bestellt. Soll laut Cube Anfang März in Produktion gehen und Ende März/Anfang April bei mir sein. Das R1 und XT in black anodized und red/black soll wohl mittlerweile in 20" ausverkauft sein.

Gruss
René


----------



## Chris360 (12. Februar 2009)

Bin 1,94m groß. Brauche meinem Händler nach einen 22".

Ich habt mir die Frage bezüglich der Carbon-Bremshebel, der Naben und der weiteren Ausstattung beim R1 noch nicht beantwortet? 

Lieferzeit demnach ca. 6 Wochen. Das heißt, wenn ich im März probefahre (vorher wird das eh nichts), kann ich erst gegen Ende April mit dem Bike rechnen? Werde da mal meinen Händler kontaktieren, aber das wäre auf jeden Fall etwas, das gegen Cube und für Specialized spricht (neben dem besseren Design). Dafür hat Cube die eindeutig hochwertigere Ausstattung.


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

in 22 kann ich mir das recht gut vorstellen das es so ca. 6 wochen dauert. aber in den gängigen größen wirds änger. was soll es denn für eins werden r1 oder xt?


----------



## Chris360 (12. Februar 2009)

Wenn, dann R1. Bietet für 300 EUR Aufpreis deutlich mehr (Laufräder, Kasette, Schalthebel, Bremsen, ...).

Aber wie bereits gesagt: Wenn ich das Bike nicht bis Anfang April haben kann, wird das nichts mit Cube und ich gehe zu Speci oder Lapierre.

Chris


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

kannst es ja bestellen. aber im vertrag ein termin setzten und wenn dieser nciht eingehalten wird.... von P/L brauchen wir ja bei cube nicht drüber zu reden. hoffe das geht bei dir vom termin her.


----------



## Chris360 (13. Februar 2009)

Leider hab ich von "starkmusik" immer noch keine Antwort... 

Bestellen, ohne vorher Probezufahren?

Nein, Danke!


----------



## Kail (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe jetzt ein Angebot von meinem Händler bekommen, in dem der
Differenzbetrag zwischen meinem LTD Race (ca. 50 km gefahren) zu
dem ASM 125 genannt wird. Man oh man, noch ganz schön happig.

Wenn ich beim Hardtrail über dem Oberrohr stehe, wieviel Finger sollte
ich zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr bekommen und wo sollte ich stehen
(direkt vor dem Sattel oder mittig zwischen Lenker und Sattel)?

Gruß Kail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STR33TN3R (14. Februar 2009)

Hi,

hab vor 2 Wochen auch den Umstieg vom Ltd Race aufs Ams 125 gemacht!!! Konnte es bisher aber noch nicht im Gelände testen!!!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder:








Das Ltd Race steht jetzt zum Verkauf!!!

Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## Kail (14. Februar 2009)

STR33TN3R schrieb:


> ...hab vor 2 Wochen auch den Umstieg vom Ltd Race
> aufs Ams 125 gemacht...


 
Hallo STR33N3R,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
Welche Version vom AMS hast Du gewählt?
Spezialedition mit Magura Bremse ?

Gruß Kail


----------



## STR33TN3R (14. Februar 2009)

Hi Kail,

Ja ist das Cube Ams 125 SE von Rabe, aber das von 2008(war für mich nicht entscheidend ob 2008 oder 2009, weil sich fast nichts geändert hat)!!! Hab das Rad für 1900 (100 unter dem Normalpreis) gekauft und gestern schau ich auf die Seite von Rabe und da steht mein Rad für 1799!!!  Find ich grad echt sch...., vorallem weil ich mit meinem Bike noch nicht mal im Gelände gefahren bin. Also hätt ich eigentlich auch 2 Wochen warten können! Naja ist jetzt auch egal....ich find das Rad super egal wie viel es gekostet hat^^

Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## Chris360 (14. Februar 2009)

Schönes AMS 125 

Wie fährt es sich so? Wie fühlen sich die Federelemente an?


----------



## STR33TN3R (15. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ja wie gesagt war noch nicht im Gelände zum testen, aber es fühlt sich auch auf der Straße richtig schön an^^ Muss zwar noch bisschen am optimalen Luftdruck machen, aber das kommt mit der Zeit!!! Also im Vergleich zum Hardtail ist es echt der Hammer und ich find so nen Unterschied beim Vortrieb merkt man auch nicht!!!

Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## Kail (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo STR33TN3R,

wie sieht es mit der Sitzposition/Haltung im Vergleich zum LTD aus?

Gruß Kail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STR33TN3R (15. Februar 2009)

Hi Kail,

also für mich fühlt es sich so an, als ob beim Ams die Sitzposition gestreckter ist. In meinem Fall ist das ganz gut, da mir das Ltd zu klein wurde! Die Sitzposition ist auch aufrechter, (durch mehr Federweg und mehr Spacer) was ich als angenehm empfinde! Ist aber nicht zu aufrecht, immer noch sportlich^^
Kann man hier auch ganz gut sehn, dass das Ams um einiges höher am Lenker ist:


----------



## biker1967 (15. Februar 2009)

Du vergißt, das deine Gabel jetzt höher baut und du evntl. nen größeren Rahmen hast.
Welche Rahmenhöhen haben die beiden denn?


----------



## STR33TN3R (15. Februar 2009)

Hi,

beide Räder sind 20"


----------



## Kail (15. Februar 2009)

STR33TN3R schrieb:


> ...beide Räder sind 20"...


 
Hallo STR33TN3R,

das ist ja genau mein Thema. Kannst Du noch bitte Angaben zu Deiner
Körpergröße und Schrittlänge machen?

Danke und Gruß Kail


----------



## STR33TN3R (15. Februar 2009)

Hi Kail,

klar mach ich! Bin ca. 185cm groß und meine Schrittlänge liegt bei ca. 91cm!

Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## yumyum (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Hat jemand details zum Sunringle Ryde XMB Laufradsatz der in den 2009ern XT Modellen verbaut wird ? 

was für Naben, wie breit sind die Felgen? 
Man findet da überhaupt nichts.

Gruß


----------



## STR33TN3R (22. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mir überlegt, dass ich mein AMS bisschen optisch auffrisch!!! Ich will mir nen Tune Würger ans Bike machen und eloxierte Flaschenhalterschrauben!!! Die Schrauben werden ziemlich sicher rot....aber beim Würger bin ich mir nicht sicher....Gold würde sich an nem schwarzen Rahmen auch sehr gut machen und sorgt für ein bisschen Kontrast....wobei ich mir auch denk, ob das dann nicht zu viel Farben sind!!! Und dann wäre dann auch noch Rot....wäre dann halt alles am Rad rot!!! Was sagt ihr, Würger in rot oder gold??? Mein Kumpel hat an seinem schwarzen Rad auch nen goldnen Würger und das schaut sehr lecker aus:



Hab hier mal mit Paint (ich schäm mich ja so) angedeutet wie es aussehen könnte (ist wirklich nur auf die Schnelle gemacht)....


----------



## agnes (22. Februar 2009)

geschmackssache^^ mir gefällt es nicht.


----------



## Chris360 (22. Februar 2009)

Moin,

kann mir jemand verraten, ob die Bilder im Album vom User "Starmusik.de" ein AMS 125 R1 im Originalzustand zeigen oder ob bereits Parts getauscht wurden?
Hier der Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/129448
Sind die Bremshebel aus Carbon oder täuschen die Bilder da?


*Wie zufrieden sind die anderen AMS 125-Fahrer (besonders die R1-Fahrer)? *
Wie beurteilen XT, R1 und The One-Fahrer die Federelemente (sind ja bei den genannten Versionen identisch)?
Sind die 130mm hinten gut nutzbar? Oder wippt das wie verrückt im Wiegetritt? Wie verhält sich das Fahrwerk auf Trails?


Grüße,

Chris


----------



## agrohardtail (23. Februar 2009)

auf dem trail ist es richtig nice lässt sich geil fahren. aber berhoch gibts definitiv stärkere.

ist noch original bis auf die pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris360 (23. Februar 2009)

Hab einen Händler gefunden, der das AMS passend da hat.
Habs mir erstmal reservieren lassen.

Gibts eventuell noch Fahrberichte dazu?


----------



## kinschman (23. Februar 2009)

...hier mal ein aktuells Bild - hab mein AMS 125 wieder auf Serienstand zurückgerüstet (mit tw. neuwertigen Parts).

Da mein neues Fritzz bald kommt steht mein AMS 125 zum Verkauf.
Wer Interesse hat kann mir eine PN/Mail schreiben.

Mehr Bilder im ALBUM







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tbird (23. Februar 2009)

Details ...  

Der Rahmen hat nun ~5000km weg, teile der Komponenten um 10000 ...


----------



## Chris360 (23. Februar 2009)

Und bist Du immer noch zufrieden mit deinem Bike?

Wie hält sich der Lack (schwarz anodisiert)? Lackschutzfolien drauf? Kettenstrebenschutz drauf?

Kann man mit dem AMS 125 eigentlich auch einen Alpencross hinlegen oder ist es dafür zu "tourenmäßig"/Marathon ausgelegt?

Ich habe nun ein R1 gefunden, leider mit wenig Rabatt und der Händler ist ca. 30km entfernt. 
Sonst passt das jedoch. 

Chris


----------



## tbird (24. Februar 2009)

Ich bin MEHR als zufrieden mit dem Würfel ... ein geiles Bike. 

Die Anodisierung hält abnormal gut, Steinschläge können ihr nichts anhaben. Folien hab ich lediglich an den Stellen, wo Züge und Rahmen sich berühren. Kettenstrebenschutz ist der von Cube drauf. 

Einen Alpen-X halte ich für sehr unproblematisch, im gegenteil, das wird bestimmt sehr geil ...  

Und was sind schon 30km fahrt zu einem Händler? xD


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Februar 2009)

hast du da ne recon drauf oder ne revaltion kann man schlecht erkennen.
auf jedenfall hast du nur top komponenten und dann ne günstoge rock shox gabel?


----------



## tbird (24. Februar 2009)

ist die revelation 426 air u-turn. 

und was heisst "günstige rock shox gabel"?! warum soll ich eine überteuerte fox kaufen, die auch nicht mehr performance bringt und nicht leichter (1840g gewogen) ist?


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Februar 2009)

ich mein auch wegen dem gesamt bild bei der xtr gruppe dem carbon rf lenker und den anderen hochwertigen parts wirkt die gabel halt sehr billig war nur ne anregung.
und ich glaube du bist noch keine gut abgestimmte fox gabel gefahren oder kannst einfach den unterschied nicht erfahren.


----------



## tbird (24. Februar 2009)

ich bin schon viele gabeln gefahren, unter anderem auch fox   und so viel unterschied zur revelation ist da nicht. auf jedenfall nichts, was einen mehr als doppelt so teuren preis rechtfertigt (im gegensatz zu xtr usw ... )

und das "gesamtbild" kann sich sehen lassen denke ich, auch wenn du wohl fox-fanboy bist  die revelation passt verdammt gut, besser als ne graue oder weisse fox ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kail (24. Februar 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> ... Ich habe nun ein R1 gefunden, leider mit wenig Rabatt und der Händler ist ca. 30km entfernt...


 
Hallo Chris,

mein Händler ist ca. 50 km weit weg. Aber die Entfernung habe ich
noch nie bereut. Er hat eine große Auswahl an Cube Rädern vor Ort,
gute Preise und ich kann bei Mängeln oder Problemen mit jemanden 
direkt sprechen und eine Bearbeitung findet zeitnah statt.
Ich bin mit dem Kauf vor Ort sehr zufrieden.

Gruß Kail


----------



## Kail (24. Februar 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> ...Folien hab ich lediglich an den Stellen, wo Züge und Rahmen sich berühren...


Hallo tbird,

kannst Du bitte einmal ein Detailfoto von der geschützten Stelle einstellen.
Im Moment kann ich mir das nicht richtig vorstellen. Gibt es einen Link
zu/von der Folie?

Danke und Gruß Kail


----------



## tbird (24. Februar 2009)

Bilder kommen gegen später, bin grad nicht zu Hause ...

Link zur Folie gibts nicht, denn das ist einfach handelsübliches, etwas stärkeres, transparentes Klebeband.


----------



## kinschman (24. Februar 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> Bilder kommen gegen später, bin grad nicht zu Hause ...
> 
> Link zur Folie gibts nicht, denn das ist einfach handelsübliches, etwas stärkeres, transparentes Klebeband.




diese Folie gibts u.a. bei Polo-Motorradgeschäften.
einfach nach Tankschutz-bzw. Lackschutzfolie fragen.
Da gibts die sowohl als fertige Pads, als auch in DinA4 Größe zum selber schneiden.


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Februar 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> ich bin schon viele gabeln gefahren, unter anderem auch fox   und so viel unterschied zur revelation ist da nicht. auf jedenfall nichts, was einen mehr als doppelt so teuren preis rechtfertigt (im gegensatz zu xtr usw ... )
> 
> und das "gesamtbild" kann sich sehen lassen denke ich, auch wenn du wohl fox-fanboy bist  die revelation passt verdammt gut, besser als ne graue oder weisse fox ...



hba gehört die gabeln gibt es auch in schwarz ;-)
bin ganz bestimmt kein fox fanboy fahre im dhler auch ne rs boxxer und bin auch zufrieden mit der.
aber im am bereich finde ich persönlich die fox habeln besser und bin schonrecht viele gabeln gefahren arbeite in nem fahrrad laden und baue da auch räder auf da fährt man schon einige gabeln.
hatte aber ach schon einige gabeln in meinem persönlichen besitz und war da halt auch von der fox gabel am überzeugtesten.
wenn schon ne 140mm rs dann ne pike.


----------



## barbarissima (24. Februar 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> diese Folie gibts u.a. bei Polo-Motorradgeschäften.
> einfach nach Tankschutz-bzw. Lackschutzfolie fragen.
> Da gibts die sowohl als fertige Pads, als auch in DinA4 Größe zum selber schneiden.


 
Selbstklebende Bücherfolie erfüllt den gleichen Zweck. Habe ich jetzt seit einem halben Jahr erfolgreich im Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5er (24. Februar 2009)

@tbird

Welchen Lenker und Vorbau fährst Du auf Deinem 125 ?


Übrigens: Sehr schönes Bike !!!


----------



## tbird (24. Februar 2009)

5er schrieb:


> @tbird
> 
> Welchen Lenker und Vorbau fährst Du auf Deinem 125 ?
> 
> ...



Danke 

Lenker: RaceFace Next SL Carbon
Vorbau: RaceFace Deus XC


----------



## Chris360 (26. Februar 2009)

Welchen Einsatzbereich deckt das AMS 125 eigentlich genau ab?

Ist das zum "schnell runterfahren" auch noch gut geeignet?
Alpen/Balearen/Kanaren auch möglich mit dem Hinterbau?
Mit wie viel Sag fahrt ihr etwa?
Wie ist die Sitzposition bei euch auf dem AMS 125: Eher gestreckt oder mehr aufrecht?


----------



## kinschman (26. Februar 2009)

klar ist das ams125 zum schnell runterfahren geeignet...
...kommt halt auch immer auf den mut des fahrers an 

war damit auch schon auf technischen trails in den alpen und auf mallorca - ging alles super !
bin mit dem bike auch schonmal nen marathon gefahren und wäre mit z.b. nem ams100 oder nem hardtail auch nicht wirklich scheller gewesen - auf jeden fall wär ich stärker durchgeschüttelt worden 

den Sag hab ich so eingestellt das der dämpfer so gerade nicht durschlägt auf meinem "setup-downhill" - d.h. da musste experimentieren wie es für dich am besten taugt.

die sitzposition ist ja eher von der rahmengröße und der gewählten vorbau-lenker-kombination abhängig.
ich bin den lenker tendenziell tiefer, dafür näher dran gefahren - gibt mehr bewegungsspielraum 

zum schluss bin ich meinen 18zöller mit nem 90er vorbau gefahren (bei 187größe und 86cm schrittlänge) - da war die sitzposition sportlich-entspannt mit noch genug druck aufm vorderrad !

aber da ich nun neue/andere bikeprojekte angehe, ist mein ams125 nun "zuviel" und wird deswegen verkauft - man muss ja auch mal was anderes ausprobieren 
also wer es haben will - bitte melden.


----------



## monkey10 (3. März 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> ...hier mal ein aktuells Bild - hab mein AMS 125 wieder auf Serienstand zurückgerüstet....
> 
> Da mein neues Fritzz bald kommt steht mein AMS 125 zum Verkauf.



Schade. Fand deinen Aufbau echt innovativ....






...jetzt bin wohl der einzige mit einem AMS 125 mit Stahlfeder-Pike, Variosattelstütze und stabilen Laufrädern...  

Hattest jedenfalls recht. Mit der Pike (und damit etwas größeren Einbauhöhe) gewinnt das AMS unglaublich an Bergab-Performance - auch der Hinterbau profitiert davon. Das endgültige Urteil aber erst nach Gardasee und Finale Ligure Urlaub 

Viel Spass mit dem Fritzz!!! Würd mich interessieren wie´s bergauf geht im Vergleich zum AMS mit Pike...

Vielleicht bau ich mir dann doch lieber mal eine Wildsau auf. Dann brauch ich mein aktuelles AMS nicht wegschmeissen 

LG


----------



## kinschman (3. März 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Schade. Fand deinen Aufbau echt innovativ....
> ....
> 
> ...jetzt bin wohl der einzige mit einem AMS 125 mit Stahlfeder-Pike, Variosattelstütze und stabilen Laufrädern...
> ...




tja, die entscheidung war schon schwer das ams125 zum kauf freizugeben - aber ich hab erstmal nicht den sinn darin gesehen mir zwei bikes mit nahezu ähnlichem einsatzbereich zu halten 
naja, aber zweitens kommts anders.....und 3tage später sieht die welt wieder anders aus.....als ich nämlich mal überlegt hab was ich mit den ausgebauten parts mache bin ich zu dem entschluss gekommen mir ein rahmenkit zu holen und dort die teile einzubauen 
...und einige tage später bin ich dann sehr günstig an einen lv 301 rahmen gekommen - das wird dann mein allmountainbike für die schnelle tour.
und das fritzz wird dann für die genießertouren mit technischem anspruch genommen 

finale ligure im mai wird definitiv mit dem fritzz gerockt 


btw.: das ams125 ist noch nicht verkauft - denke mal am we gehts bei ebay rein.


----------



## jodoso (8. März 2009)

So, da ich neu hier im Forum bin... erst mal Servus an alle! 

Bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines AMS 125 R1 und selbst nach nur 60km und noch nicht 100%igem Setup total vom Würfel begeistert! 
Auch die Optik hat es mir angetan und somit darf es auch immer im Wohnzimmer direkt neben der Couch schlafen 

Jetzt wird es nur Zeit für gutes Wetter (und wieder freie Atemwege!!!) dann kann es richtig losgehen!!!


Grüße jodoso


----------



## citycobra (8. März 2009)

jodoso schrieb:


> So, da ich neu hier im Forum bin... erst mal Servus an alle!
> 
> Bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines AMS 125 R1 und selbst nach nur 60km und noch nicht 100%igem Setup total vom Würfel begeistert!
> Auch die Optik hat es mir angetan und somit darf es auch immer im Wohnzimmer direkt neben der Couch schlafen
> ...




hi jodoso,

zunächst einmal herzlichen glückwunsch zum kauf deines neuen ams125 r1. ich fahre das 2008er modell und bin von meinem hobel auch total angetan. kann dir nur empfehlen etwas zeit ins setup zu investieren, das lohnt sich in jedem fall. 

gruß & weiterhin viel spaß
citycobra


----------



## Nordschleifer (9. März 2009)

jodoso schrieb:


> So, da ich neu hier im Forum bin... erst mal Servus an alle!
> 
> Bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines AMS 125 R1 und selbst nach nur 60km und noch nicht 100%igem Setup total vom Würfel begeistert!
> Auch die Optik hat es mir angetan und somit darf es auch immer im Wohnzimmer direkt neben der Couch schlafen
> ...



Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. 
Dann hab ich ja Hoffnung das mein R1 auch wie versprochen Anfang April kommt.

Gruss
René


----------



## marco_m (10. März 2009)

Hallo AMS'ler,

ich bin am studieren mein Bike noch etwas handlicher zu machen und einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren. Original ist ein Syntace F139 mit 120mm Länge verbaut. 
Ich habe da an den gleichen Vorbau einfach mit 90mm gedacht, hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit? Vor-Nachteile?

Danke für Tipp's!
Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwed1 (10. März 2009)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin fast noch neu hier. Ich hatte schon mal eine Frage wegen der Rahmenhöhe. Ob ein 16 Zoll Rahmen bei 172 cm Größe und 81 cm Schrittlänge passen könnte. Ich hab mir jetzt das 16 Zoll Cube AMS 125 Modell 2008 gekauft und muss sagen es passt einwandfrei, außer der Sattel muss ganz nach hinten geschoben werden. Jetzt hatte ich ein wenig Zeit und hab an den Federelementen, vorne die Revolution, hinten Fox RP 23 etwas rumgespielt. Das war leider nicht so gut. Ich hab den Negativfederweg versucht einzustellen. Das hat auch funktioniert, nur jetzt ist da vorne und hinten so ein Klacken beim ein- oder ausfedern. Zudem gibt die Gabel ohne Belastung nicht mehr den gesamten Federweg frei. Sie bleibt bei 115 mm hängen und kann nur mit Kraftaufwand herausgezogen werden, geht denn aber wieder auf die 115 mm zurück. Ich habe die positiv- und negativ Kammer gleich stark befüllt mit 8 bar bei einem Gewicht von 70 kg. Hinten 10 bar. Je mehr ich den Druck in der Negativkammer erhöht habe desto mehr sackt die gabel zusammen. Wenn ich die Luft ganz ablasse ist der Federweg wieder komplett frei, aber die Gabel federt sehr hart ein, das passt dann gar nicht mehr.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, denn solche Sachen nerven ziemlich, vor allem bei einem neuen Bike. Da ich das Bike im Internet gekauft habe kann ich auch nicht zum Händler.

Danke im Voraus

Gruß Schwed


----------



## kinschman (10. März 2009)

@schwed:

hast doch mit sicherheit ne anleitung zu der gabel bekommen ??
...einfach mal durchlesen...dann erklärt sich so manches phänomen von selbst.


grundsätzlich zu den rockshox dual-air gabeln:
positiv und negativ kammer sollten in der regel immer den gleichen druck haben.
bei deinem gewicht würde ich eher auch mal auf 7bar reduzieren (wenn nicht sogar noch weniger).
das rp23-federbein würde ich auch mit weniger druck fahren - 8,5 bis 9 bar sollten auch reichen ! ich bin mit 87kg körpergewicht im federbein 10,5bar gefahren.

haste die zugstufe eigentlich schon passend eingestellt ???
wenn die zu stark eingestellt ist federt es auch nur noch gaaanz langsam aus.

aber am besten vorher nochmal die anleitung lesen !


----------



## barbarissima (10. März 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hallo AMS'ler,
> 
> ich bin am studieren mein Bike noch etwas handlicher zu machen und einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren. Original ist ein Syntace F139 mit 120mm Länge verbaut.
> Ich habe da an den gleichen Vorbau einfach mit 90mm gedacht, hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit? Vor-Nachteile?
> ...


 
Hallo Marco,

Das Thema Vorbaulänge wurde so ab dem 200en Beitrag hier schon mal diskutiert. Vielleicht findest du da schon ein paar passende Tips.


----------



## schwed1 (11. März 2009)

Servus Kinschman,

die Anleitung habe ich bereits durchgelesen, die hilft mir aber auch nicht weiter, zumindest nicht was den nicht freigegebenen Federweg und das Knacken betrifft.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## Jajaja (11. März 2009)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich ein wenig Zeit und hab an den Federelementen, vorne die Revolution, hinten Fox RP 23 etwas rumgespielt. Das war leider nicht so gut.




Schau mal hier:

Gewicht:-----Gabel:-----------------Dämpfer:
65kg---------pos: 115/neg: 110-----120
75kg---------pos: 130/neg: 125-----140
85kg---------pos: 140/neg: 135-----160
95kg---------pos: 150/neg: 145-----180


----------



## schwed1 (11. März 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> Gewicht:-----Gabel:-----------------Dämpfer:
> 65kg---------pos: 115/neg: 110-----120
> ...


 
Kannst Du mir das näher erklären.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## acid-driver (11. März 2009)

das sind die psi zahlen für den dämpfer und die gabel. 

eigentlich sollte dein händler dir ne gabelpumpe mitgegeben haben, damit du das einstellen kannst


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (11. März 2009)

Warum sollte er das tun? Kannste dir doch selbst kaufen....er hat sie einmal eingestellt, alles danach is dein ding...



es is so schön......


----------



## cubedriver78 (12. März 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hallo AMS'ler,
> 
> ich bin am studieren mein Bike noch etwas handlicher zu machen und einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren. Original ist ein Syntace F139 mit 120mm Länge verbaut.
> Ich habe da an den gleichen Vorbau einfach mit 90mm gedacht, hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit? Vor-Nachteile?
> ...


Hallo Marco,
habe an meinem auch nen 90mm Vorbau montiert.Wenn gerne uphill Gas gibst und eher der Typ Racer bist dann lass auf jeden Fall den aktuellen Vorbau dran.
Wenn gerne downhill fährst und technische Trails liebst und auch gerne mal Treppen runterbretterst...dann auf jeden Fall 90mm Vorbau montieren.
Das Rad lässt sich mit dem kürzeren Vorbau echt wendiger fahren und man kann endlich sein Gewicht besser nach hinten verlagern.
Vielleicht kennst ja jemanden der Dir für ne Probefahrt einen ausleihen kann

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

hätte einen hier  90mm OS

allerdings in 45721 haltern...
weiß ja nicht, wo du herkommst.


----------



## marco_m (12. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> Das Thema Vorbaulänge wurde so ab dem 200en Beitrag hier schon mal diskutiert. Vielleicht findest du da schon ein paar passende Tips.


 
@ barbarissima

Ja danke für den Tip  ich gebe ja zu den Thread noch nicht ganz durchgelesen zu haben.. 

@ cubedriver78



cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Wenn gerne downhill fährst und technische Trails liebst und auch gerne mal Treppen runterbretterst...


 
Genau das trifft zu, d.h. war mindestens vor meinem Sturz so und ich denke Mal wird auch danach wieder so sein 

@ acid-driver



acid-driver schrieb:


> allerdings in 45721 haltern...


 
Hab mal nachgeschaut, sind ca. 680km bis zu mir ... werde mir wohl einfach mal einen bei mir um die Ecke holen , trotzdem danke !

Gruss Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. März 2009)

Gibts hier wen der ein AMS 125 hat und ein Kampfgewicht von 80-85kg?

Ich bräuchte mal den Druck am Dämpfer...ich schwanke zwischen 155psi und 169psi,vom sag her ist beides im bereich 1,2-1,3mm Dämpferhub,aber wippfrei ohne plattform ist keines.

Hatte das AMs 125,bzw bei mir den Capic Evolve 125 Rahmen anfangs mit zu dicker gerader Stütze und meine da wippte nücht.
Komischerweise bekam ich die 31,6er Stütze da rein wo nur 31,4 passen sollte, um den Umstand zu ändern das es eine 31,4er stütze wird,gabs nur gekröpfte.
Sattel ist auch schon so weit vorne wie machbar.

Für Ideen bin ich dankbar,das gepumpe nervt.
Dämpfer ist auch der Fox RP23 wie bei Cube,gleiche Druckstufe (kleiner balken)

Muß doch gehen ,der Rahmen kann doch nicht so Kettenzugsempfindlich sein das er 3-5mm im Dämpferhub wippt.

Oder muß man bei dem Teil den Sag mit aktiver Plattform einstellen,das dann ein ganz anderer Druck bei raus kommt?
Wäre mir zwar neu und an meinem alten Kinesis Rahmen nicht so,aber man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## Verheizer (22. März 2009)

Hey,

wieviel wiegt ein AMS 125 k18 in 20Zoll, weiß das zufällig einer? Bzw. sind die Angaben relativ genau? 

Ich würde gerne halbwegs ordentlich die Berge mit meinen HT Kumpels hochstrampeln können und bergabwärts ihnen mein Heck zeigen. Wir fahren sportlich, aber nicht Leistungsorientiert. Bin ich da beim Cube an der richtigen Adresse? Wenigstens zu 100mm Fullys sollte es keine wirklich merklichen Nachteile geben beim Kilometerfressen!


----------



## Bikker (28. März 2009)

Hallo, 
bin drauf und dran mir ein Cube Ams 125 zu kaufen (wirklich ein sehr sehr schÃ¶nes Bike)!
Nur wÃ¼rde ich gerne noch wissen wie viel ein Cube Ams 125 in GrÃ¶Ãe 20 Zoll eigentlich auf die Waage bringt in der SE von Rabe in MÃ¼nchen?

Cube Ams 125 SE:

http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1261&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=517â=1&detail=1

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Bikker


----------



## citycobra (29. März 2009)

Bikker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin drauf und dran mir ein Cube Ams 125 zu kaufen (wirklich ein sehr sehr schÃ¶nes Bike)!
> Nur wÃ¼rde ich gerne noch wissen wie viel ein Cube Ams 125 in GrÃ¶Ãe 20 Zoll eigentlich auf die Waage bringt in der SE von Rabe in MÃ¼nchen?
> 
> ...



wird wohl ungefÃ¤hr bei 13 kilo liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (30. März 2009)

Hallo Community,

so, ab morgen Nachmittag bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines AMS 125 XT. Hab mir aber gleich noch nen kurzen Vorbau von Spank und nen fetten Holzfeller-Lenker dranbauen lassen und ein Paar Klicker von Shimano.

Jetzt gleich mal noch ne Frage: Wie ist das mit der Inspektion der Fox Talas und dem Dämpfer. Der Händler meinte so alle 1500km sollten die zur Inspektion und müssten eingeschickt werden? Hat da jemand brauchbare Informationen? Bitte keine Vermutungen, nur Tatsachen posten!


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. März 2009)

aus der rock-shox-revelation von meinem neuen cube spritzt am ventil so siffe raus, wenn ich unten luft rauslasse, is nich normal oder ? ^^

ich überleg mir grade, was wäre, wenn ich die jetz austausche, und gleich noch ein bisschen federweg draufpacke.
bis wie viel federweg ist ein ams125 "zulässig" ?


----------



## kinschman (30. März 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> aus der rock-shox-revelation von meinem neuen cube spritzt am ventil so siffe raus, wenn ich unten luft rauslasse, is nich normal oder ? ^^?




...deswegen stellt man dazu das bike normalerweise auch aufn kopf - dann passiert das nicht !

außerdem: luftlablassen ohne aufgesetzte pumpe is ja seltenst genau - warum macht man sowas ???


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. März 2009)

ja eben weil die gabel die pumpe versifft hatte, und ich nachschaute ob die soße wirklich aus der gabel kommt


----------



## dirkbaum39 (30. März 2009)

Mein Bike: AMS 125 XT 2008er
Hallo Ihr AMS 125er,
ich habe mein Bike seit letztes Jahr im Juli. Und jetzt kommts: An der Stelle, wo die Fox Talas Federgabel unten aus den Rahmen (Steuersatz) rauskommt ist eine Art Metallring zu erkennen. Kann es sein, dass dieser das Rosten anfängt. Bei meinem Bike sind genau an diesem Ansatz des Ringes Rostflecken zu sehen. Hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein, oder?
Ich bitte um Antworten.
Danke und Gruß
Dirk


----------



## citycobra (30. März 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ja eben weil die gabel die pumpe versifft hatte, und ich nachschaute ob die soße wirklich aus der gabel kommt



ein kumpel von mir hatte das bei seiner evelation auch, als er das bike auf den kopf gestellt hatte um die räder zu wechseln. sein händler sagte ihm, dass es kein problem ist solange die soße aus dem bereich beim oberen ventil kommt. ist wohl eine hydraulikflüssigkeit, die die funktion der gabel aber wohl nicht beeinflusst. habe aber keine ahnung ob das auch passiert, wenn man nur unten die luft ablässt. kann mich irgendwie erinnern, dass man zuerst die untere und dann die obere kammer aufpumpen soll, wirf doch einfach mal einen blick in die bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## cubedriver78 (30. März 2009)

dirkbaum39 schrieb:


> Mein Bike: AMS 125 XT 2008er
> Hallo Ihr AMS 125er,
> ich habe mein Bike seit letztes Jahr im Juli. Und jetzt kommts: An der Stelle, wo die Fox Talas Federgabel unten aus den Rahmen (Steuersatz) rauskommt ist eine Art Metallring zu erkennen. Kann es sein, dass dieser das Rosten anfängt. Bei meinem Bike sind genau an diesem Ansatz des Ringes Rostflecken zu sehen. Hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein, oder?
> Ich bitte um Antworten.
> ...


Kann schon passieren!Das ist ne empfindliche Stelle wo sich gerne Wasser sammelt.Zwischen Gabelkrone und Steuersatz immer viel fett dazwischen damit das Wasser keine Chance hat sich an der Stelle zu sammeln (Kapillarwirkung hält das Wasser an der Stelle gerne fest) und öfter mal Gabel raus und warten.
Sollte so klappen


----------



## linkespurfahrer (1. April 2009)

@ dirkbaum39:

Bist Du im Winter gefahren auf gelaugten Straßen ohne Schutzblech?

Hier mal meine Idee zur Optimierung der Zugverlegung an den 2007er Rahmen. Im Bereich des Umlenkhebels und der Züge von Umwerfer und Schaltwerk fällt mir bestimmt noch was besseres ein. Der Faltenbalg für das Umwerferkabel dürfte bald durch sein. Vielleicht noch nen Gummiclip drunter? 

Hier die Bilder:









Zu guter letzt jetzt noch für den Bereich Steuerrohr:


----------



## burni87 (1. April 2009)

heute mein neues ams 125 abgeholt - morgen werd ichs gleich mal ordentlich durchtesten


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. April 2009)

@ linkespurfahrer, sind die dinger an den kabeln gegen die scheuerung vom lack ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (1. April 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Idee zur Optimierung der Zugverlegung an den 2007er Rahmen. Im Bereich des Umlenkhebels und der Züge von Umwerfer und Schaltwerk fällt mir bestimmt noch was besseres ein. Der Faltenbalg für das Umwerferkabel dürfte bald durch sein. Vielleicht noch nen Gummiclip drunter?



Die Lösung finde ich jetzt nicht so gelungen. Die Schaltwerkzug und die Bremsleitung müssen oben auf die Sitzstreben (wurde auch schon mehrfach gepostet), dann braucht man auch keinen Scheuerschutz.

Kritisch ist bei Verlegung des Schaltzugs unter der Sitzstrebe auch der Bogen zum Schaltwerk (scheuert an der Sitzstrebe).


----------



## fasj (2. April 2009)

schatten schrieb:


> Die Lösung finde ich jetzt nicht so gelungen. Die Schaltwerkzug und die Bremsleitung müssen oben auf die Sitzstreben (wurde auch schon mehrfach gepostet), dann braucht man auch keinen Scheuerschutz.
> 
> Kritisch ist bei Verlegung des Schaltzugs unter der Sitzstrebe auch der Bogen zum Schaltwerk (scheuert an der Sitzstrebe).



Wo ich ein kleines Problem hatte. Beim "vollen" einfedern ist die Bremsleitung an der Sattelklemme hängen geblieben.

Der Würger hat es dann gelöst.



 

 

 

 

fasj


----------



## thaz (2. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute eifrig probefahren, unter anderem war auch das AMS 125 dabei - was mir insgesamt am besten gefiel. Ich bin es in der XT-Variante in rot/schwarz gefahren.
Ich glaube allerdings, dass die schwarze Version eher etwas für mich wäre, es war allerdings nur ein AMS 100 in schwarz zu sehen. Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage: 

Auf der Cube-Seite und im diesjährigen Katalog hat das schwarze AMS 125 eine Talas mit blau-weißen Aufklebern (dem Fuchs), was mir persönlich nicht gefällt. Alle anderen Modelle scheinen ja die komplett silbernen Aufkleber zu haben. Allerdings, um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen, habe ich hier im Forum Bilder von einem schwarzen 09er AMS 125 gesehen, das ebenfalls die Talas mit silberenen Aufklebern hat. Was ist denn nun richtig? Kann das jemand mit Sicherheit sagen?
Ich war eigentlich auch der Meinung, dass es die diesjährige Talas nur mit den silbernen Aufklebern gibt.


----------



## IceCube79 (2. April 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war heute eifrig probefahren, unter anderem war auch das AMS 125 dabei - was mir insgesamt am besten gefiel. Ich bin es in der XT-Variante in rot/schwarz gefahren.
> Ich glaube allerdings, dass die schwarze Version eher etwas für mich wäre, es war allerdings nur ein AMS 100 in schwarz zu sehen. Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage:
> ...






Ich persönlich würde auf die Aufkleber sch....... !
Und meine Entscheidung für ein Bike nicht von irgendeinener Aufkleberfarbe abhängig machen.....
Ist nicht Böse gemeint  Ist nur meine Meinung
Die Fox ist so oder so Top

Gruß


----------



## thaz (2. April 2009)

IceCube79 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde auf die Aufkleber sch....... !
> Und meine Entscheidung für ein Bike nicht von irgendeinener Aufkleberfarbe abhängig machen.....
> Ist nicht Böse gemeint  Ist nur meine Meinung
> Die Fox ist so oder so Top
> ...



Vernünftig betrachtet hast du auf jeden Fall Recht. Wenn ich 2000 Steine auf den Tisch lege, will ich mich allerdings nicht irgendwann über die Farbkomposition ärgern, und das blau-weiße bei Fox ist mir seit jeher ein Dorn im Auge 
Ich war ziemlich froh, als ich dieses Jahr die ganzen schwarz-silbernen Gabeln gesehen habe.

Letzendlich würde mich diese Kleinigkeit aber nicht vom Kauf des AMS abbringen, es könnte höchstens dazu führen, dass ich mich für eine andere Farbe entscheide


----------



## IceCube79 (2. April 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> Vernünftig betrachtet hast du auf jeden Fall Recht. Wenn ich 2000 Steine auf den Tisch lege, will ich mich allerdings nicht irgendwann über die Farbkomposition ärgern, und das blau-weiße bei Fox ist mir seit jeher ein Dorn im Auge
> Ich war ziemlich froh, als ich dieses Jahr die ganzen schwarz-silbernen Gabeln gesehen habe.
> 
> Letzendlich würde mich diese Kleinigkeit aber nicht vom Kauf des AMS abbringen, es könnte höchstens dazu führen, dass ich mich für eine andere Farbe entscheide




Na klar, ist deine Entscheidung und auch deine Kohle 
Verstehe dich schon auf eine Art.... 
Finde aber das daß blau-weiße Fox Decal beim Black Anodized ziemlich gut mit den restlichen blauen Akzenten am Bike harmoniert.
Oder nimm das Ams pro XT oder K18 da haste dann ne Rock Shox


----------



## cubedriver78 (3. April 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war heute eifrig probefahren, unter anderem war auch das AMS 125 dabei - was mir insgesamt am besten gefiel. Ich bin es in der XT-Variante in rot/schwarz gefahren.
> Ich glaube allerdings, dass die schwarze Version eher etwas für mich wäre, es war allerdings nur ein AMS 100 in schwarz zu sehen. Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage:
> ...


Du willst ein aktuelles Model für den Preis?---dann schau das ne Gabel mit den sibernen Decals bekommst.
Du gibst ne Menge Geld für das aktuelle Bike aus und willst auch dementsprechend Deine Ausstattung, denke ich mal.
Vielleicht verbirgt sich in der Gabel die gleiche Technik aber schau was die Hompage von Cube aktuell zeigt und verlange das auch.

Wenn nach einem Jahr was anderes willst kannst ja net Teile  anbieten die zwei drei Jahre älter sind als der Rahmen selbst

Meine Meinung

Ach ja, bloss kein Ams pro wenn net gerade nen brutaler CrossCountryFreak bist,Singletrails auf jeden Fall ab Ams125,Stereo und Fritzz.Das hat hier aber auch niemand so deutlich hier rübergebracht

Gruß


----------



## Saprobie (3. April 2009)

ich bin jetzt auch mal dabei.
hab mir vorgestern ein ams 125 von 2008 gekauft in kupfer-braun. bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. heute gehts dann dann auf die erste richtige tour =)


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2009)

sehr schick, viel spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (3. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin gestern das erste mal mit meinem neuen Cube AMS 125 XT im Gelände gewesen. Hab so richtig schöne Wurzeltrails mit heftigen Wurzeln gefahren und muss sagen es ist echt klasse, hat echt alles plattgebügelt. Die Frage die ich mir stelle, wie hart kann man das Bike rannehmen, ohne dass Dämpfer und Gabel kaputt gehen. Bei uns gibt es ein Hometrail, den die "Waldmännchen" gebaut haben mit Sprüngen und Drops. Ist ja eigentlich eher was für Freeride, aber mit nem All-Mountain kann man ja schon auch bissel den Freeridebereich tangieren, denke ich. 

Zu mir, ich wiege 60kg, von dem her bin ich als Fahrer nicht gerade eine rießige Belastung für das Fahrrad. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie hart man das Bike rannehmen kann? Kann ich das Setup so einstellen, dass ich auch in den Bereich Freeride gehen kann? Natürlich keine 3m-Drops springen, aber bei uns gibt es einen Drop, der ca. 1.50 hoch ist und man nicht im Flat sonder in einem Hang landet.


----------



## citycobra (3. April 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin gestern das erste mal mit meinem neuen Cube AMS 125 XT im Gelände gewesen. Hab so richtig schöne Wurzeltrails mit heftigen Wurzeln gefahren und muss sagen es ist echt klasse, hat echt alles plattgebügelt. Die Frage die ich mir stelle, wie hart kann man das Bike rannehmen, ohne dass Dämpfer und Gabel kaputt gehen. Bei uns gibt es ein Hometrail, den die "Waldmännchen" gebaut haben mit Sprüngen und Drops. Ist ja eigentlich eher was für Freeride, aber mit nem All-Mountain kann man ja schon auch bissel den Freeridebereich tangieren, denke ich.
> 
> ...



gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen, dass du das bike richtig einschätzt. ein drop im flat aus 1,5m würde ich ihm auch nicht unbedingt antun, auch bei deinem gewicht nicht. aber der drop mit 60kg in einen hang hinein sollte gehen. ist aber im prinzip alles nur gefühlssache.


----------



## kinschman (3. April 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin gestern das erste mal mit meinem neuen Cube AMS 125 XT im Gelände gewesen. Hab so richtig schöne Wurzeltrails mit heftigen Wurzeln gefahren und muss sagen es ist echt klasse, hat echt alles plattgebügelt. Die Frage die ich mir stelle, wie hart kann man das Bike rannehmen, ohne dass Dämpfer und Gabel kaputt gehen. Bei uns gibt es ein Hometrail, den die "Waldmännchen" gebaut haben mit Sprüngen und Drops. Ist ja eigentlich eher was für Freeride, aber mit nem All-Mountain kann man ja schon auch bissel den Freeridebereich tangieren, denke ich.
> 
> ...



geht alles !!! 
und noch ein bischen mehr 

...schon ausgetestet !! 
ross und reiter haben das immer schadlos überstanden !!


----------



## korbi42 (4. April 2009)

hallo zusammen,
ich hab durch ne connection das neue cube ams 125 r1 mag 20 zoll bekommen,allerdings hätte ich jetzt doch gern eher schönes hardtail und ein n fully mit mehr federweg.funktioniert natürlich nur wenn ich auch noch einigermaßen geld für das bike bekomme!
deswegen die frage,wieviel ich für dieses absolut neue,ungefahrene bike eigtl verlangen kann...sodass ichs auch wegkriege!?
falls jmd. interesse hat,angebot machen!


----------



## dirkbaum39 (4. April 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @ dirkbaum39:
> 
> Ich bin ein einziges Mal im Winter auf einem Radweg gefahren. Der war aber gelaugt. Ich denke aber, dass vorher schon das Problem mit dem Rost war. Ich werde die Stelle jetzt mal reinigen und dann einfetten.
> Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## 8november2002 (5. April 2009)

Kurze Frage:
Wie fahrt Ihr im Normalfall mit dem AMS 125 und Talas in der Ebene?
Mit 120 oder 140mm vorne? Weil 140mm ist mir etwas zu hoch. Da kann ich ja jetzt den Vorbau drehen oder den Spacer rausmachen oder einfach auf 120mm fahren. Was ist besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (5. April 2009)

Saprobie schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt auch mal dabei.
> hab mir vorgestern ein ams 125 von 2008 gekauft in kupfer-braun. bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. heute gehts dann dann auf die erste richtige tour =)
> Anhang anzeigen 159626



Hi,

das kupferbraune AMS 125 ist das mit Abstand schönste Bike, dass ich je gesehen habe. Es stand letztes Jahr bei meinem Lokalen Händler im Laden und es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.  Da mein Bike, ein Fat Scandium - das zweitschönste auf der Welt - leider noch ganz neu ist und ich eine treue Seele bin, ist ein Kauf kein Thema. Aber herzlichen Glückwunsch (NEID)  

Leider lackiert dieses Jahr Cube wieder diese langweilige EINHEITS-SCHWARZ


----------



## marco_m (5. April 2009)

Easy schrieb:


> Leider lackiert dieses Jahr Cube wieder diese langweilige EINHEITS-SCHWARZ


 
Hahaha wie doch die Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Ich bin unter anderem auf die Cube Bikes gestossen weil die eben dieses absolut geile matte schwarz anbieten 
Für mich gibts eben nicht's schöneres, kommt wahrscheinlich daher weil ich kein "Papageien-Gen" in mir trage ..

Aber egal die Bikes sind so oder so der Hammer !


----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2009)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Wie fahrt Ihr im Normalfall mit dem AMS 125 und Talas in der Ebene?
> Mit 120 oder 140mm vorne? Weil 140mm ist mir etwas zu hoch. Da kann ich ja jetzt den Vorbau drehen oder den Spacer rausmachen oder einfach auf 120mm fahren. Was ist besser?


 
Ich brauche die 140mm nur, wenn es steil bergab geht. 120mm ist für die Ebene am besten


----------



## BikerRT (5. April 2009)

Ich fahre auf der Straße auf 100mm gesperrt ebenfalls der Dämpfer mit Pedallock.


----------



## citycobra (5. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich brauche die 140mm nur, wenn es steil bergab geht. 120mm ist für die Ebene am besten



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, fahre den dämpfer vorne auch auf 120mm und im harten gelände auf 140mm. 100mm vorne finde ich aufgrund der knapp 130mm hinten etwas zu wenig, fährt sich irgendwie so keilförmig.


----------



## Saprobie (5. April 2009)

Easy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das kupferbraune AMS 125 ist das mit Abstand schönste Bike, dass ich je gesehen habe. Es stand letztes Jahr bei meinem Lokalen Händler im Laden und es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.  Da mein Bike, ein Fat Scandium - das zweitschönste auf der Welt - leider noch ganz neu ist und ich eine treue Seele bin, ist ein Kauf kein Thema. Aber herzlichen Glückwunsch (NEID)
> 
> Leider lackiert dieses Jahr Cube wieder diese langweilige EINHEITS-SCHWARZ



Herzlichen Dank 
Hab heute auf der Straße einen mit dem entsprechenden Rad von 2007 getroffen, der mich gefragt hat ob ich bei der Tour von nem Radladen mitmache, aber ich musste leider was für die Uni machen...war trotzdem lustig
ich überlege grad wie ich es am besten an die Wand bringe, hab schon ein paar Threads gelesen mit netten Ideen.


----------



## Easy (5. April 2009)

Saprobie schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank
> Hab heute auf der Straße einen mit dem entsprechenden Rad von 2007 getroffen, der mich gefragt hat ob ich bei der Tour von nem Radladen mitmache, aber ich musste leider was für die Uni machen...war trotzdem lustig
> ich überlege grad wie ich es am besten an die Wand bringe, hab schon ein paar Threads gelesen mit netten Ideen.



 Mein FAT durfte die ersten Wochen in meinem Bettchen schlafen - und mein Holder musste auf's Sofa


----------



## linkespurfahrer (6. April 2009)

@ all: Die Lösung meiner Zugverlegung ist auch noch nicht entgültig. 

Nebenher würde es mich interessieren, was ein Lagersatz für den Hinterbau (2007er) kostet und wann mit einem Wechesl zu rechnen ist. Will mich nur zeitig genug darauf einnstellen...


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

die Lager sind nicht teuer ..... ca 50â¬ meine waren nach 3000 km incl. fast tÃ¤gl. Winterschlammbad durch


----------



## Saprobie (6. April 2009)

Moin,
ich hab im forum ein bisschen über kettenstrebenschutz und diverse schutzfolien gelesen. meint ihr da sollte man noch was machen? momentan ist an der kettenstrebe ja nur eine dünne schutzfolie drüber. bei der gelegenheit auch gleich an anderen steinschlaggefährdeten stellen was drüber kleben?
LG Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (6. April 2009)

und vor allem an scheuergefährteten stellen. 

zb am steuerrohr, wo die züge zu den triggern geleitet werden


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2009)

Kettenstrebenschutz ist ein absolutes Muss! Die Kette haut dir sonst richtig dicke Macken in den Lack.


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

Kettenstrebenschutz am besten einen Neoprenverhütterli überziehen 

Ansonsten, Folien ..... bin ich kein Freund von und finde das auch meist überflüssig. Muss jedoch sagen, das ich keinen lackierten Rahmen habe


----------



## ritzelcat (7. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen AMS-Rahmen des Modelljahres 2008 in schwarz-rot in Rahmenhöhe 20" incl. Federbein in GUTEM ZUSTAND (bitte kein Schrott!!) Ggf. auch ein Komplettbike (nur Rahmen wäre mir aber lieber). Bitte nichts anderes anbieten, es muss der schwarz-rote 08-er sein!!

Ich freue mich auf faire Angebote!!


----------



## citycobra (7. April 2009)

ritzelcat schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche einen AMS-Rahmen des Modelljahres 2008 in schwarz-rot in Rahmenhöhe 20" incl. Federbein in GUTEM ZUSTAND (bitte kein Schrott!!) Ggf. auch ein Komplettbike (nur Rahmen wäre mir aber lieber). Bitte nichts anderes anbieten, es muss der schwarz-rote 08-er sein!!
> 
> Ich freue mich auf faire Angebote!!



*hust* dann ab in den bikemarkt.


----------



## dr.thrill (9. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat denn eigentlich schon jemand ein AMS 125 The One in "White'n'Black" ausgeliefert bekommen? obwohl ich meines schon am 11.09.2008 bestellt habe und nach Angaben meines Händlers der ursprüngliche Liefertermin von Mitte November bereits fünfmal durch Cube verschoben wurde, zuletzt auf KW14 (das war letzte Woche), ist von dem Bike beim Händler nichts zu sehen und zu hören. Bei dem momentanen Wetter tut das echt weh! 
Wie kann es sein, dass es bei Cube zu Lieferverzögerungen von  *5 Monaten* und mehr kommt? Hat jemand hierzu irgendwelche Informationen? So langsam habe ich nämlich Bedenken, dass das Bike noch rechtzeitig zum Urlaub Anfang Mai kommt, dann ist guter Rat teuer.


----------



## Nordschleifer (9. April 2009)

dr.thrill schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hat denn eigentlich schon jemand ein AMS 125 The One in "White'n'Black" ausgeliefert bekommen? obwohl ich meines schon am 11.09.2008 bestellt habe und nach Angaben meines Händlers der ursprüngliche Liefertermin von Mitte November bereits fünfmal durch Cube verschoben wurde, zuletzt auf KW14 (das war letzte Woche), ist von dem Bike beim Händler nichts zu sehen und zu hören. Bei dem momentanen Wetter tut das echt weh!
> Wie kann es sein, dass es bei Cube zu Lieferverzögerungen von  *5 Monaten* und mehr kommt? Hat jemand hierzu irgendwelche Informationen? So langsam habe ich nämlich Bedenken, dass das Bike noch rechtzeitig zum Urlaub Anfang Mai kommt, dann ist guter Rat teuer.



Ich habe im Februar ein AMS 125 R1 in White/Black bestellt. Sollte vor zwei Wochen da sein, kommt aber jetzt wahrscheinlich erst Anfang Mai. Teile sind alle da jedoch sind die Rahmen in der Farbkombi noch nicht fertig.

Gruß
René


----------



## dr.thrill (9. April 2009)

Habe heute auch folgende Info vom Händler bekommen: Liefertermin AMS 125 The One (black´n´white) auf KW 19 verschoben, da Probleme mit der Pulverbeschichtung in dieser Farb-Kombination, an einer Lösung wird gearbeitet. Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass das kappt und der Lack drauf bleibt!


----------



## icube (11. April 2009)

Hallo Leute!  Bin gestern mit meinem ams 125 k18 2008 eine schöne runde gefahren und nach einer schnellen trail-abfahrt hat die hintere bremse (nach betätigung) so stark vibriert das man gemeint das sich jede minute der gesamte hinterbau verabschiedet. zuhause angekommen hab ich 2 stunden versucht den bremssattel neu auszurichten hab ihn aber nicht so hinbekommen das man kein schleifen mehr hört. das hört sich zum teil so an als würde der bremssattel an einer speiche angehen wirklich grausam. habt ihr auch schon mal so ein problem gehabt? 
gruß daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (12. April 2009)

beläge runter???


----------



## icube (12. April 2009)

nein nicht mal die hälfte haben vll 500 km runter!


----------



## citycobra (12. April 2009)

icube schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!  Bin gestern mit meinem ams 125 k18 2008 eine schöne runde gefahren und nach einer schnellen trail-abfahrt hat die hintere bremse (nach betätigung) so stark vibriert das man gemeint das sich jede minute der gesamte hinterbau verabschiedet. zuhause angekommen hab ich 2 stunden versucht den bremssattel neu auszurichten hab ihn aber nicht so hinbekommen das man kein schleifen mehr hört. das hört sich zum teil so an als würde der bremssattel an einer speiche angehen wirklich grausam. habt ihr auch schon mal so ein problem gehabt?
> gruß daniel



mögliche ursachen:

- bremskolben sind nicht komplett zurück gefahren (einer oder beide hängen)
- bremsscheibe hat einen schlag oder leicht verzogen (am besten mal ausbauen und auf eine eben fläche legen)

wie stellst du die hinterradbremse denn ein? meine k24 hat mich damals auch teilweise richtig nerven gekostet. mit dem normalen verfahren (schrauben am sattel lösen, bremse mehrfach anziehen und bremsgriff anschließend halten, anschleßend schrauben am sattel festziehen) hat es bei mir oftmals auch nicht funktioniert. ich musste dann das fahrrad in den montageständer hängen und anschließend den bremssattel mit viel feingefühl manuell ausrichten.

einmal hatte ich aber auch probleme als ich den schnellspanner zu stark angezogen hatte. der schnellspanner ist im prinzip dann richtig angezogen, wenn er beim "zuklappen" ab 90° anfängt einen widerstand zu bringen.


----------



## icube (12. April 2009)

Ich hab den bremssattel auf dem montageständer ausgerichtet das mit dem hebel anziehen und dann bremssattel anziehn kann im endeffekt gar nicht funktioniern das sich ja der bremssattel wieder etwas verspannt! ich habs mit feingefühl probiert aber es hat nichts gebracht! aber wo soll den der wurf herkommen weil das bike ist ja jetzt auch 500 km ohne probleme gelaufen und jetz auf einmal wird der wurf kaum kommen oder? was kann man dagegen machen wenn die kolben nicht weit genug auseinander fahren? hab jetzt mal meinen dealer kontaktiert mal schaun was der dazu sagt!


----------



## citycobra (12. April 2009)

icube schrieb:


> Ich hab den bremssattel auf dem montageständer ausgerichtet das mit dem hebel anziehen und dann bremssattel anziehn kann im endeffekt gar nicht funktioniern das sich ja der bremssattel wieder etwas verspannt! ich habs mit feingefühl probiert aber es hat nichts gebracht! aber wo soll den der wurf herkommen weil das bike ist ja jetzt auch 500 km ohne probleme gelaufen und jetz auf einmal wird der wurf kaum kommen oder? was kann man dagegen machen wenn die kolben nicht weit genug auseinander fahren? hab jetzt mal meinen dealer kontaktiert mal schaun was der dazu sagt!



die normale vorgehensweise zur einstellung von scheibenbremsen ist die oben von mir beschriebene. du löst die schrauben am bremssattel, drückst den bremssattel leicht auf den adapter (so dass er sich noch seitlich verschieben kann), greifst dir den bremshebel, pumpst mehrmals und hälst diesen dann fest (dadurch zentriert sich der bremssattel exakt zu der bremsscheibe), nun ziehst du bei gezogenem bremshebel den bremssattel langsam fest, fertig. funktioniert bei den meisten scheibenbremsen einwandfrei, nur eben bei der formula bremse hatte ich damals auch meine probleme. mein 2008er xt stelle ich übrigens immer so ein. 

sollten die kolben nicht mehr richtig auseinander gehen, dann solltest du hinterrad und bremsbeläge ausbauen. anschließend musst du versuchen die kolben z.b. mit einem großen schraubendreher wieder gangbar zu machen. hierzu am besten jeweils am linken und rechten kolben eine dünne platte anlegen und anschließend zwischen den beiden platten "hebeln". hierdurch vermeidest du beschädigungen am kolben und vorsicht nicht verkannten. nun kann man noch ein kriechöl wie wd40 o.ä. auf die kolben sprühen und durch leichtes ziehen des bremshebels (achtung nicht durchziehen, sonst kommen die kolben zu weit raus!!!) und anschließendem auseinanderdrücken der kolben (mit schraubendreher s.o.) versuchen die bremse wieder gangbar zu machen. festsitzende oder leicht korrodierte kolben treten z.b. schonmal ganz gerne nach dem wintereinsatz auf.


----------



## fasj (13. April 2009)

citycobra schrieb:


> sollten die kolben nicht mehr richtig auseinander gehen, dann solltest du hinterrad und bremsbeläge ausbauen. anschließend musst du versuchen die kolben z.b. mit einem großen schraubendreher wieder gangbar zu machen. hierzu am besten jeweils am linken und rechten kolben eine dünne platte anlegen und anschließend zwischen den beiden platten "hebeln". hierdurch vermeidest du beschädigungen am kolben und vorsicht nicht verkannten. nun kann man noch ein kriechöl wie wd40 o.ä. auf die kolben sprühen und durch leichtes ziehen des bremshebels (achtung nicht durchziehen, sonst kommen die kolben zu weit raus!!!) und anschließendem auseinanderdrücken der kolben (mit schraubendreher s.o.) versuchen die bremse wieder gangbar zu machen. festsitzende oder leicht korrodierte kolben treten z.b. schonmal ganz gerne nach dem wintereinsatz auf.



Ich hab ein paar "alte" Bremsbelege runtergeschliefen die passen und die liegen gut in meiner Werkzeugbox. SChieb sie ohne Feder rein und die Schraube oben etwas rein. Da verutscvh nix und ich kann vorsichtig hebeln.

Hab auch irgendwo mal gelesen einen Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit auf die Kolben zu geben (natürlich nur dort wo auch Bremsflüssigkeite verwendet wird)

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (13. April 2009)

Morgen! hab eure Vorschläge gerade ausprobiert, ich habs jetzt wieder so hinbekommen das es einigermaßen passt, die bremsscheibe geht zwar an einer stelle immer noch an aber das glaub ich damit zu tun das die scheibe nicht ganz eben ist und einen kleinen schlag hat! aber das mit den kolben auseinander drücken haut nicht so hin wie es sollte die kommen immer wieder zu weit raus und gehen nicht mehr zurück aber fürs erste passts jetzt wieder! danke für die hilfe! 

icube


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2009)

Dann ist evtl. zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit im System. Vielleicht mal beim Händler vorbei fahren.
was auch helfen kann, die Bremsbeläge auseinanderdrücken und eine Weile so halten, heisst den Schraubendreher dazwischen lassen. Hilft vielleicht.


----------



## BikerRT (13. April 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> geht alles !!!
> und noch ein bischen mehr
> 
> ...schon ausgetestet !!
> ross und reiter haben das immer schadlos überstanden !!




Also nach mehreren touren mit guten Downhills und sprünge, habe ich anhand eines Kabelbinders an der Federgabel und diesem Ring am Dämpfer festgestellt, dass meine Federwege bis fast ans Limit ausgenutzt werden. 

So nun die Frage, was machen? Muss ich mehr Druck in die Gabel und den Dämpfer pumpen? habe leider keine Erfahrung im Abstimmen des Fahrwerks.

Über brauchbare Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar, denn ich möchte ja nicht die Gabel und den Dämpfer durchschlagen, denke das wäre für die Lebensdauer nicht förderlich.


----------



## fasj (13. April 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Also nach mehreren touren mit guten Downhills und sprünge, habe ich anhand eines Kabelbinders an der Federgabel und diesem Ring am Dämpfer festgestellt, dass meine Federwege bis fast ans Limit ausgenutzt werden.
> 
> So nun die Frage, was machen? Muss ich mehr Druck in die Gabel und den Dämpfer pumpen? habe leider keine Erfahrung im Abstimmen des Fahrwerks.
> 
> Über brauchbare Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar, denn ich möchte ja nicht die Gabel und den Dämpfer durchschlagen, denke das wäre für die Lebensdauer nicht förderlich.



Schau dir mal das auf der Homepage von Cube an.

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Suspension-Setup_id_25043_.htm

fasj


----------



## Maxximum (13. April 2009)

hi bikerrt:

bis fast ans limit ist ja noch nicht am limit. ich stimme mein fahrwerk immer so ab dass ich bei normalem einsatz, heißt für mich trails mit sprüngen etc, noch ca 10-15 mm restfederweg bleiben.
ist doch optimal wenn du deinen federweg gut ausnutzt. sonst brauchst du ja keine 125mm wenn du dann nur 80 nutzt.

und wenn der dämpfer oder die gabel mal durchschlägt ( aber nicht volles rohr) ist das nicht weiter tragisch, da in jedem dämpfer bzw jeder gabel ein endanschlag drin ist der beschädigungen verhindert. sollte halt nicht zu oft passieren.
wenn es also nicht täglich zu heftigen durchschlägen kommt ist doch alles im grünen bereich

gruß dominik


----------



## BikerRT (13. April 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> hi bikerrt:
> 
> bis fast ans limit ist ja noch nicht am limit. ich stimme mein fahrwerk immer so ab dass ich bei normalem einsatz, heißt für mich trails mit sprüngen etc, noch ca 10-15 mm restfederweg bleiben.
> ist doch optimal wenn du deinen federweg gut ausnutzt. sonst brauchst du ja keine 125mm wenn du dann nur 80 nutzt.
> ...



Alles klar, dann kann ich es noch so fahren. 10mm-15mm hat es noch luft, bis der Kabelbinder oben an der gabelbrücke ankommt.


----------



## citycobra (13. April 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann kann ich es noch so fahren. 10mm-15mm hat es noch luft, bis der Kabelbinder oben an der gabelbrücke ankommt.



also wenn nach einem sprung noch 10-15mm übrig sind, dann kannst du das fahrwerk sogar noch etwas weicher abstimmen.


----------



## BikerRT (14. April 2009)

citycobra schrieb:


> also wenn nach einem sprung noch 10-15mm übrig sind, dann kannst du das fahrwerk sogar noch etwas weicher abstimmen.


ne, ne, dann lass ich  es so, will ja auch noch größere Sprünge machen oder mal nen Drop springen.


----------



## burni87 (15. April 2009)

ich hab ein kleines Problem:

Habe heute mein AMS125 im Auto transportiert, dafür musste ich natürlich das Voderrad ausbauen. Als ich es heute wieder eingebaut habe musste ich feststellen dass die Bremse leicht schleift (nicht während der kompletten umdrehung sondern nur während eines kurzen moments)

Egal ob ich das ganze "hängend" oder "stehend" mache, es gibt immer den selben effekt.

Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen dass das Vorderrad nicht zu 100% richtig läuft wenn man vom Lenker aus drauf schaut, also es "eiert" leicht, was kann man denn da machen ?

Am vorderrad wurde übrigens noch nie was verändert, der mantel scheint richtig zu sitzen, der luftdruck passt auch, die bremsscheibe ist gerade


----------



## Saprobie (15. April 2009)

moin moin leute.
ich hab mir in mein vorderrad eine leichte 8 gefahren. sollte ich die möglichst schnell richten lassen oder stört es nicht wenn ich damit noch 2 wochen fahre bis ich das bike sowieso zum ersten service abgebe?
die bremse schleift bei mir auch manchmal leicht

LG Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (15. April 2009)

Das Problem mit dem Eier scheint meines auch zu haben, aber das kommt glaub ich von der ungleichmäßigen Lauffläche des Nobby Nic, also man merkt beim fahren nix....


----------



## Saprobie (15. April 2009)

also es ist schon so dass man es beim fahren merkt. 
und die Bremse schleift immer an der gleichen Stelle der Umdrehung hab grad mal geguckt
naja wenn nicht anders werd ich einfach mal im Laden fragen, wenn ich eh da bin


----------



## citycobra (15. April 2009)

@burnie87
wegen dem eiern einfach mal schaun ob es vom profil kommt oder ob die felge eiert. sollte die felge eiern, dann schnellstmöglich reparieren lassen. die nobby nics laufen aber auch bei mir nicht hundert prozentig gleichmäßig.

@sapbrobie
kommt drauf an wie groß das ei ist, welches du dir in die felge gefahren hast. ich würde es auf jeden fall direkt reparieren lassen, weil die felge durch die 8 leicht instabil ist. im schlimmsten fall erwischst du die felge zum beispiel beim nächsten sprung auf den bürgersteig oder durch ein schlagloch etwas ungünstig und sie ist anschließend komplett hin.


----------



## burni87 (15. April 2009)

danke für die antworten

hab die felge ja auch schon gedreht und dabei "beobachtet", da fällt mir eigtl nix auf aber das der reifen so krumm und schief ist kann ich mir auch fast nicht vorstellen, man sieht es auch beim fahren das der reifen vorne nicht 100% richtig läuft aber es fährt sich nachwievor sehr gut, am hinterreifen kann ich kein eiern erkennen


----------



## chrisNOM (16. April 2009)

Morgen abend ist´s soweit, nach Feierabend hole ich mein XT in black ab


----------



## Saprobie (16. April 2009)

hiho
war heute die Felge richten lassen. jetzt läuft alles wieder wie es soll, auch mit der Bremse merke ich nichts mehr.
der erste Fahrrradladen hatte eine Werkstattwartezeit bis anfang Mai, der zweite hat sich sofort  5minuten Zeit genommen


----------



## Jominator (17. April 2009)

Hallo Freunde des 125er Würfels.

Jetzt habe ich mir fast den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und muss sagen: saubere Arbeit!
Ich habe das Teil in der Rabe 2008er-SE-Ausführung in 22" (1,90/90cm 90kg) und habe drei Kleinigkeiten auszusetzen.

1. Bei meiner Magura Louise tut sich die ersten 2 bis 3cm (äußeres Ende) gar nichts. Das führt dann dazu daß man wegen dem weichen Druckpunkt und wenn sich die Grundposition des Hebels in maximaler Griffnähe befindet, man den Hebel fast bist zum Griff durchziehen kann. Natürlich kann man den Hebel weiter weg positionieren. Aber dann liegen meine Fingerkuppen nicht so schön auf.

2. Genau bei meiner Cruise/Verschnauf-Geschwindigkeit von ca. 24 km/h (bin halt schon etwas älter) surrt/klingelt die hintere Bremsscheibe schon ziemlich heftig. 
Werde diesbezüglich vielleicht mal 'nen etwas weniger grob profilierten Reifen als den Nobby Nic probieren. So krassen Sachen mit Schlamm fahre ich eh nicht.

3. Die Höhenverstellung der Talas ist doch ziemlich schwergängig. Wenn sie so schön leicht gehen würde wie der Hebel auf der anderen Seite... Aber man kann halt nicht alles haben...


----------



## no name2606 (17. April 2009)

hay leute, ich baue mir ein 125er auf. es ist ein 16" 07er rahmen, meine fragen sind:
wie lange muß der gabel schaft sein (min.) reicht eine 200mm länge.
hat jemand einen high volumen dämpfer drauf?
weis jemand wo ich eine werkstatt reparaturanleitung für den rahmen bekomme, also wo alles drin steht z.b lager art und größe usw.


----------



## biker1967 (17. April 2009)

@no name2606
das hier dürfte dich interessieren:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/AMS-125_id_30622_.htm#anker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (17. April 2009)

@Jominator


Jominator schrieb:


> 3. Die Höhenverstellung der Talas ist doch ziemlich schwergängig. Wenn sie so schön leicht gehen würde wie der Hebel auf der anderen Seite... Aber man kann halt nicht alles haben...



Also bei mir war es so ( auch ein 2008er Modell) das die Höhenverstellung von Anfang an auch sehr schwer ging und die Absenkung dann auch nur mit mehrmaligem einfedern/belasten der Gabel einwandfrei funktionierte. Beim zurückstellen der Gabel auf den vollen Federweg kam sie nur sehr zögerlich wieder raus, auch hier musste man öfter einfedern damit sie sich wieder "aufpumpte".
Im Winter kam dann dazu das sie von selber anfing abzusacken, also ohne das ich den Talas Hebel benutzte woraufhin ich den Druck weiter erhöhte was aber ein schlechteres ansprechen zur Folge hatte.
Daraufhin wurde die Gabel zur Überprüfung eingeschickt und siehe da, es lag ein Defekt der Talaseinheit vor, diese wurde ausgetauscht und seitdem fluppt alles wie verrückt, Hebel lässt sich wunderbar leicht verstellen, Absenkung geht in null komma nichts und beim wieder zurückstellen ist der volle Federweg ruck zuck wieder da. 
dazu kommt noch das ich die Gabel nun mit weniger Druck fahre ( ca.5 Bar bei den selben Körperdaten, Größe/Gewicht, wie du sie hast).
Sollten bei dir ähnliche Symptome vorhanden sein wie ich sie beschrieben habe würde ich dir empfehlen eventuell mal mit deinem Händler die Sache durchzusprechen und die Gabel mal überprüfen zu lassen.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## chrisNOM (17. April 2009)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Morgen abend ist´s soweit, nach Feierabend hole ich mein XT in black ab


 



es ist da.......!


----------



## biker1967 (17. April 2009)

Und die Bilder???


----------



## chrisNOM (17. April 2009)

kommen am we....musste mich erstmal mit der Fox vertraut machen....Sattel und Luftdruck einstellen. 8bar bei 60kg fand ich als optimal.
Wozu ist die kleine kreutschlitzschraube am XT Bremshebel mit der roten Scala?


----------



## citycobra (17. April 2009)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> kommen am we....musste mich erstmal mit der Fox vertraut machen....Sattel und Luftdruck einstellen. 8bar bei 60kg fand ich als optimal.
> Wozu ist die kleine kreutschlitzschraube am XT Bremshebel mit der roten Scala?



das ist die verstellung des druckpunktes. die verstellung des bremshebelabstands zum lenker geht über die schwarze schraube am ansatz des bremsgriffs.


----------



## citycobra (17. April 2009)

no name2606 schrieb:


> hay leute, ich baue mir ein 125er auf. es ist ein 16" 07er rahmen, meine fragen sind:
> wie lange muß der gabel schaft sein (min.) reicht eine 200mm länge.
> hat jemand einen high volumen dämpfer drauf?
> weis jemand wo ich eine werkstatt reparaturanleitung für den rahmen bekomme, also wo alles drin steht z.b lager art und größe usw.



öhm wenn du den rahmen schon hast, dann kannst du die schaftlänge doch grad mit nem zollstock ausmessen oder habe ich jetzt etwas missverstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (17. April 2009)

citycobra schrieb:


> das ist die verstellung des druckpunktes. die verstellung des bremshebelabstands zum lenker geht über die schwarze schraube am ansatz des bremsgriffs.


ja das habe ich schon rausgefunden 

mir ist nur aufgefallen das die bremse hinten weniger weg hat wie vorne....wollte das schon etwas gleichmässiger haben.


----------



## citycobra (17. April 2009)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> ja das habe ich schon rausgefunden
> 
> mir ist nur aufgefallen das die bremse hinten weniger weg hat wie vorne....wollte das schon etwas gleichmässiger haben.



bei mir hatte die vordere weniger weg als die hintere. habe die auch über die druckpunktverstellung angepasst.


----------



## Jominator (18. April 2009)

@ Barney_1:

Aha, es geht also auch leichter. Das Teil ging bei mir auch nur schwer wieder hoch.
Da ich vorgestern einen Unfall mit dem Rad hatte, habe ich es zur Durchsicht zu Rabe gebracht. Da das Kaufdatum genau vor einem Jahr war und ich wegen den Verletzungen jetzt eh nicht fahren kann schicken sie die Gabel zwecks Garantieverlängerung ein.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das Ding dann leichtgängiger zurück kommt. Sie meineten daß das eine aber auch drei Wochen dauern kann. Werde das Ergebnis dann hier posten.

Dummerweise dachte ich mal in einem Prospekt irgendwas von 1,5 Jahren gelesen zu haben. Wenn ich das mit dem einen Jahr gewußt hätte wäre ich natürlich im Winter damit zum Händler gefahren.


----------



## Barney_1 (18. April 2009)

Bei mir hat es vom abgeben des Komplettrades beim Händler bis zum abholen ca. 1,1/2 Wochen gedauert.
Bin ja mal auf das Ergebnis bei dir gespannt.
Barney_1


----------



## chrisNOM (19. April 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Und die Bilder???




Oben in der Cube Gallerie......


Hatte heute ab und zu ein knacken im Tretlager nicht immer komischerweise 

Wollte zuhause dann den Lenker etwas justieren und siehe da 2Schrauben vom Lenker gar nicht fest.
Sonst fährt es sich ganz gut....die NN hatten im feinen Kies paar Probleme mit dem Vortrieb, 2-3mal eingegraben einmal musste ich sogar abspringen.
Kommen halt mal 2.4er Fat Alberts drauf nächste Saison.


----------



## chrisNOM (21. April 2009)

mal ne frage.....damit mein Po zufrieden sitzt musste ich den Sattel ca. 1- 1,5cm nach hinten machen, jetzt ist nur das Problem das meine Arme komplett gestreckt sind und dies doch ganz schön beansprucht, Hände schlafen ein z.B. oder Innenarme schmerzen nach längerer Tour. 
Würde ich dem entgegen beugen wenn ich einen kürzeren Vorbau montiere? Hätte den Lenker auch etwas weiter oben um entspannter zu sitzen, ähnlich dem Stereo.
Welchen Vorbau brauch ich da?


----------



## biker1967 (22. April 2009)

Welche Länge hat dein jetziger Vorbau?


----------



## chrisNOM (22. April 2009)

120mm und 6°
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=777


die 17° Vorbauten sind für Road. Ob ich es mit einem 90mm mal versuchen sollte?


----------



## michelix (22. April 2009)

@chrisNOM

hallo, ich hatte bei mir auch nen 120mm drauf und fahr jetzt nen 90mm. ich fühl mich mit dem 90mm um einiges wohler. musst du aber für dich ausprobieren. 
frag doch mal dein händler der schraubt dir bestimmt mal zu versuchszwecken einen anderen vorbau drauf oder gibt dir einen mit zum selbst draufschrauben war bei mir kein problem

grüße


----------



## biker1967 (22. April 2009)

Ich hab auch einen kurzen (zw.80-100mm) vorbau drauf und nen Riser-Lenker. Fühl mich damit Sauwohl auf dem Rad. Keine Probleme. Dazu kommen noch die Ergon GP1 Griffe und der SQlab 611 Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaintRider (22. April 2009)

hey, 
ich hab mir vorn paar monaten auch das ams 125 pro bei rabe-bikes bestellt( das 08er modell)
jetzt habe ich ab und zu mal ein knacken, das meiner meinung nach vom tretlager oder vom rahmen kommt, meißt bei stärkerer belastung.
das ist komischer weiße auch nur manchmal, nervt aber total...
habe leider das problem, dass ich bei kassel wohne und rabe in münchen is
danke im vorraus


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

Durch die dicken Rohre werden die Geräusche verstärkt, was bedeutet es gibt viele mögliche Verurscher

1. Innenlager / Kettenblätter / Kettenblattschrauben / Pedale
2. Sattelstütze / Sattel
3. Lenker / Vorbau
4. Hinterbaulager (die oberen Lager Sitzstrebe/Wippe sind es bei mir meistens)
5. Dämpferbefestigung


----------



## NoSaintRider (22. April 2009)

wie bekomm ich das am besten weg oder leiser?
sind da die schrauben nicht richtig angezogen?


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

Musst du mal alle etwas kontrollieren. Die lager nicht zu fest anziehen, Kettenblattschrauben etc. kannst du fest anziehen. 
Den Lenker / Vorbau würde ich mal lösen, reinigen und wieder zusammenbauen, das gleiche mit Sattel / Sattelstüzte. 
Die Suche nach "dem Knacken" ist oft eine Sysiphusarbeit


----------



## C0unt3r (22. April 2009)

hey 
hier mal das bike von einem Freund (STR33TN3R)
is n bisschen bearbeitet ^^


----------



## marco_m (22. April 2009)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> 120mm und 6°
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=777
> 
> 
> die 17° Vorbauten sind für Road. Ob ich es mit einem 90mm mal versuchen sollte?


 

Ja probier einen 90mm, habe auch von 120mm gewechselt und jetzt ist das Handling jetzt einfach nur top !!


----------



## Th3Rock (22. April 2009)

Hab gestern auch mein AMS 125 R1 geholt.... 
Heute schon die erste Tour gemacht, fährt sich echt traumhaft. 
Nur das Dämpfer/Gabelsetup muss noch optimiert werden...


----------



## BikerRT (22. April 2009)

Ich fahre mein AMS 125 mit einem 18" Rahmen, ich bin 1,77 groß und fahre 

diesen Vorbau:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nk-Royala-Timer-Vorbau-2009-318mm::10622.html

Und diesen Lenker:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...iv-Holzfeller-Lenker-schwarz-2009::13205.html

ist alles super angenehm zu fahren


----------



## dr.thrill (22. April 2009)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Hab gestern auch mein AMS 125 R1 geholt....
> Heute schon die erste Tour gemacht, fährt sich echt traumhaft.
> Nur das Dämpfer/Gabelsetup muss noch optimiert werden...


 
Hallo Th3Rock! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Radl!
Gestatte mir die Frage: Welche Farbe hat Dein Bike? Wie wärs mit nem Bild posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (22. April 2009)

Der Vorbei ist laut messungen doch nur 110lang bei Syntace auf der Seite gibt es aber nur 90 und 120mm, Naja vlt hab ich mich auch vermessen 
Mein Händler tauscht den 120 kostenlos gegen den 90.
Dafür kaufe ich gleich noch einen Satz Clickis, er meinte ich solle die mal probieren auf meine Frage ob das für "Ansteiger" taugt, ich würde begeistert sein war seine Antwort.
Heute noch für 25euro ein paar Ansteckblinklichter gekauft, damit ich auch im Dunkeln auf der Heimfahrt gesehen werde. 

@NoSaintRider:
Das knacken hatte ich auch ab und zu im Wiegetritt. Woher keine Ahnung scheint aber ecke Trettlager zu kommen. Auf der letzten Tour gestern abend war nix zu hören 

Dafür hat sich gestern mehrmals die Kette aufgeschwingt so das sie immer am rasseln war..........konnte anhalten schneller fahren oder mit dem fuss gegenhalten ging nicht weg, erst nachdem ich geschaltet hab. Als wenn die Übersetzung nicht passen würde. Oder sie war zu diagonal gespannt das wäre auch noch ne möglichkeit.


----------



## Th3Rock (22. April 2009)

dr.thrill schrieb:


> Hallo Th3Rock!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Radl!
> Gestatte mir die Frage: Welche Farbe hat Dein Bike? Wie wärs mit nem Bild posten?



Danke.... 
Also es ist Black Anodized
Ja, werde bei Gelegenheit ein Bild posten...


----------



## 666mg666 (22. April 2009)

So...Nachdem ich nun schon seit ca. einem Jahr hier im Forum angemeldet bin mein erster Post 

Nach einem Jahr Hardtail (Ltd Race '08 - vermache ich meiner Frau ;-) )gibt es wichtige Neuigkeiten:

BIN NUN STOLZER BESITZER EINES AMS 125 XT IN BLACK&RED. 

Habe zum Standard die Laufräder (Sunringle -> DT-Swiss), Sattelstütze (RFR -> Syntace P6) sowie den Sattel (Fizik Aliante -> Tundra) und natürlich die Pedale (-> XT-Clickies) gleich vom Händler tauschen lassen. Nur der hässliche Flaschenhalter passt noch nicht, war kein anderer da, und man will ja nicht verdursten ;-)

So und nun noch ein Bild:


----------



## dr.thrill (22. April 2009)

666mg666 schrieb:


> So...Nachdem ich nun schon seit ca. einem Jahr hier im Forum angemeldet bin mein erster Post
> 
> Nach einem Jahr Hardtail (Ltd Race '08 - vermache ich meiner Frau ;-) )gibt es wichtige Neuigkeiten:
> 
> ...


 

Wow! 

Hals und Beinbruch,  und immer nen Schluck Wasser in der Pulle wünsch ich Dir!
Ist ja beruhigend, dass Cube nicht nur schwarze AMS 125 ausliefert! Das lässt hoffen, dass mein am 11.09.2008 bestelltes The One (black´n´white) auch wie nun geplant übernächste Woche den Händler erreicht. Grüsse


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2009)

*Sehr schönes Bike *

Dann kannst du´s jetzt ja krachen lassen


----------



## jokomen (23. April 2009)

Hey Wühlmäuse,

bei meinem AMS 125 hat sich gestern eine Schraube des rechten Hinterradschwingenlagers (unten am Schaltwerk) im Wald verabschiedet und modert jetzt dort irgendwo zwischen den Pilzen rum. Aber noch rechtzeitig beim Schreddern bemerkt (kleine Instabilität in Anliegern), um nicht die ganze Achse zu verlieren. Habe selber das komplette Bike erst vor 14 Tagen (vor ca.400 km) Komplett durchgescheckt und ALLE Schrauben überprüft...

Tip: Alle Lagerschrauben mit Schraubensicherung montieren und regelmäßig (alle 200 km) überprüfen! Sollte dann ne Weile gut gehen.  Außerdem ne M6 x 8mm Senkkopfschraube im Tourenrucksack packen, wenns nochmal vorkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

ist mir auch mal irgendwann passiert, auch nach dem Lagercheck, scheinbar hatte ich die vergessen entsprechend zu sichern


----------



## fasj (23. April 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey Wühlmäuse,
> 
> bei meinem AMS 125 hat sich gestern eine Schraube des rechten Hinterradschwingenlagers (unten am Schaltwerk) im Wald verabschiedet und modert jetzt dort irgendwo zwischen den Pilzen rum. Aber noch rechtzeitig beim Schreddern bemerkt (kleine Instabilität in Anliegern), um nicht die ganze Achse zu verlieren. Habe selber das komplette Bike erst vor 14 Tagen (vor ca.400 km) Komplett durchgescheckt und ALLE Schrauben überprüft...
> 
> Tip: Alle Lagerschrauben mit Schraubensicherung montieren und regelmäßig (alle 200 km) überprüfen! Sollte dann ne Weile gut gehen.  Außerdem ne M6 x 8mm Senkkopfschraube im Tourenrucksack packen, wenns nochmal vorkommt.



Blöde aber ernstgemeinte Frage, wie prüfe ich eine Schraube die mit Sicherungslack fest ist.
Meine Vorstellung ist, dass wenn ich diese versuche nachzuziehen, sich der Sicherungslack verabschiedet, oder ?
Dann hält der doch nicht mehr.
Oder "überlebt" der Lack das entsprechende Drehmoment (syntaceschlüssen vorhanden) unbeschadet ?

fasj


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

wenn einmal gelöst Sicherungslack mehr oder weniger futsch


----------



## cuberni (23. April 2009)

So Leute,

bei meinem AMS 125 von 2007 ist es jetzt auch soweit. Horst-Link Lager rechts (am Antrieb) läuft ziemlich rau. Am Befestigungsbolzen der linken (Bremsscheiben) Seite,ist der Kopf mit dem Innensechskant abgeschert. D.h. neuen Bolzen auf der linken Seite und neues Lager rechts. Jetzt noch kurz zwei Fragen an die Spezi´s unter euch: 1. Sollte man gleich auf beiden Seiten Lager und Bolzen komplett tauschen ? 2. Wenn man die Kettenstreben bewegt (Horst-Link ist demontiert) , haben diese an der zentralen Lagerung am Rahmen axiales Spiel, ist das normal oder ist dort das Lager auch am Ende (Kosten?) ?

Grüße Berni!


----------



## Saprobie (28. April 2009)

hi,
ich habe das cube seit 4 wochen und mir am samstag die zweite 8 ins rad gefahren. dieses mal hinten. es sind die dt swiss xcr180 drauf. sind die generell so anfällig dafür? 
beim richten meinte der in der werkstatt zu mir das sie eigentlich kaum noch zu reparieren gingen und ich mich mal nach neuen laufrädern umsehen soll. hat da jemand einen tip?


----------



## citycobra (29. April 2009)

Saprobie schrieb:


> hi,
> ich habe das cube seit 4 wochen und mir am samstag die zweite 8 ins rad gefahren. dieses mal hinten. es sind die dt swiss xcr180 drauf. sind die generell so anfällig dafür?
> beim richten meinte der in der werkstatt zu mir das sie eigentlich kaum noch zu reparieren gingen und ich mich mal nach neuen laufrädern umsehen soll. hat da jemand einen tip?



bei welchem fahrmanöver hast du dir denn die 8 ins rad gefahren? also bei meinem xrc180 lrs habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, jedoch habe ich ihn gewechselt, weil er mir persönlich "zu weich" war. der xt2008 lrs fährt sich jetzt deutlich besser.


----------



## Saprobie (29. April 2009)

naja manöver würde ich es nicht unbedingt nennen eher blöder abstieg. es ging nen recht steilen trail runter und oben war noch eine art stufe drin. hab auf dem berg angehalten um den sattel tiefer zu stellen und dann beim einstieg hats mich iwie seitlich runtergehauen und das rad ist über mich drüber geflogen. der genau ablauf ist immer schwer zu sagen^^ aber ich würde behaupte das da nichtmal mein gewicht mit drauf war.
auf kulanz vom händler brauch ich bei sowas ja auch nicht hoffen wenn ich es nächste woche zum ersten check bringe oder?


----------



## citycobra (29. April 2009)

Saprobie schrieb:


> naja manöver würde ich es nicht unbedingt nennen eher blöder abstieg. es ging nen recht steilen trail runter und oben war noch eine art stufe drin. hab auf dem berg angehalten um den sattel tiefer zu stellen und dann beim einstieg hats mich iwie seitlich runtergehauen und das rad ist über mich drüber geflogen. der genau ablauf ist immer schwer zu sagen^^ aber ich würde behaupte das da nichtmal mein gewicht mit drauf war.
> auf kulanz vom händler brauch ich bei sowas ja auch nicht hoffen wenn ich es nächste woche zum ersten check bringe oder?



ne das gehört dann eher zum thema lehrgeld, musste ich auch schon häufiger bezahlen.  je nachdem wie ungünstig das bike beim überschlag aufgekommen ist, ist die 8 aber vorprogrammiert.


----------



## monkey10 (30. April 2009)

saprobie schrieb:


> ...die dt swiss xcr180....



:d


----------



## MortyMontana (1. Mai 2009)

Gute Nachrichten

Ich hab heute mein neues AMS 125 The One in schwarz/weiss/grün abgeholt. Sieht suuuuuper aus ! Fotos folgen morgen. Zur Zeit steht's eben noch bei mir im Wohnzimmer.

Lieferzeit:
- November '08: bestellt von meinem Händler
- 17. Januar '09: aus den bereits vom Händler bestellten Bikes hab ich eines ausgesucht
- 01 Mai '09: CUBE steht beim Händler

Gruss vom frisch verliebten CUBE-Besitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (1. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch! Aber die Lieferzeiten sind ja Wahnsinn!  Ist das bei Cube normal?

Dachte Fahrradkauf ist ne einfache Sache. Zum Händler, ne Runde drehen, kaufen, mitnehmen. Aber da war ich wohl zu naiv.


----------



## Nordschleifer (1. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch! 

Dann sind die Probleme mit der Lackierung ja geklärt und ich kann hoffen das meins auch wie angekündigt Anfang Mai kommt. 

Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## MortyMontana (1. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Aber die Lieferzeiten sind ja Wahnsinn!  Ist das bei Cube normal?
> 
> Dachte Fahrradkauf ist ne einfache Sache. Zum Händler, ne Runde drehen, kaufen, mitnehmen. Aber da war ich wohl zu naiv.



Das klappt ja nur, wenn das Bike schon beim Händler steht. Natürlich hatte der auch andere schöne Bikes, aber für mich musste es eben genau dieses sein


----------



## agnes (2. Mai 2009)

das kann ich ja kaum glauben^^eine verzögerung von einem kanppem halben jahr. hab schon fast nicht mehr dran geglaubt das es noch mal kommt in der farbe. freu michs chon sehr auf die bilder.


----------



## MortyMontana (2. Mai 2009)

Hier die vesprochenen Bilder. Ab morgen ist das Bike nicht mehr so sauber 
Vorbau und Lenker sind noch nicht definitiv. Muss erst mal ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter testen gehen.

























Die Edith sagt: ist ein *The One mit XT-Ausstattung* (gibt es so nicht zu kaufen)


----------



## sun30 (2. Mai 2009)

Tolles Bike und schöne Fotos!

Weiß jemand ob Rabe Bikes auch die normalen Cube Modelle verkauft? Auf der Webseite rabe-bike.de sind nur die SE Modelle von Cube. Weil insbesondere vom AMS 125 gibts ja verschiedene Modelle und die Unterschiede würden mich genauer interessieren. Das Rabe AMS 125 SE finde ich mit 2000 ziemlich teuer. Was meint ihr?


----------



## citycobra (2. Mai 2009)

MortyMontana schrieb:


> Hier die vesprochenen Bilder. Ab morgen ist das Bike nicht mehr so sauber
> Vorbau und Lenker sind noch nicht definitiv. Muss erst mal ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter testen gehen.
> 
> 
> ...



ein wirklich sehr geiles gerät, meinen glückwunsch. 
weiß eigentlich zufällig jemand warum auf den ganzen bikes auf dem oberrohr rph steht? das ist das einzige was mich bei den diesjährigen modellen etwas nervt.


----------



## Groudon (2. Mai 2009)

das ist HPA und bedeutet High Performance Aluminium


----------



## STR33TN3R (3. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Tolles Bike und schöne Fotos!
> 
> Weiß jemand ob Rabe Bikes auch die normalen Cube Modelle verkauft? Auf der Webseite rabe-bike.de sind nur die SE Modelle von Cube. Weil insbesondere vom AMS 125 gibts ja verschiedene Modelle und die Unterschiede würden mich genauer interessieren. Das Rabe AMS 125 SE finde ich mit 2000 ziemlich teuer. Was meint ihr?



Hi,

also Rabe verkauft vom AMS 125 bloß die beiden SE Versionen!!! Klar 2000 Euro sind viel Geld, aber ich find das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss bei den Rabe SE um einiges besser als bei den Standart Versionen!!! Hab mir Anfang Februar noch ein 2008er AMS geholt!!! Und 100km Weg zum Rabe-Händler war mir die SE schon wert^^

Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (3. Mai 2009)

Danke fÃ¼r die Antwort! Ist dein 2008er zufÃ¤llig ein K18?

Verkauft Rabe generell nur SE Modelle? Weil auf http://www.rabe-bike.de/fullys.html gibts das Fritzz als nicht-SE. In nem anderen Fred meinte jemand, dass Rabe die SE Modelle nur hat, damit sie schwieriger mit anderen HÃ¤ndlern und Shops vergleichbarer sind. Na ja, ich weiÃ nicht, was ich generell von den SE Modellen halten soll. Andererseits, die Beschreibungen der Bikes und die sonstigen Artikel auf der Seite machen nen recht kompetenten Eindruck, also nicht so als ob einem dort irgendwas aufgeschwÃ¤tzt wird.

Ãberlege halt ob die 2000â¬ es wirklich wert sind. Das ist meiner Meinung nach schon verdammt viel fÃ¼r nen Bike


----------



## STR33TN3R (3. Mai 2009)

Nein, mein AMS 125 is eine SE von Rabe mit ner Magura Louise!!! Und die Beratung bei Rabe war wirklich gut!!! Dass Rabe die SE-Modelle nur hat damit man nicht vergleichen kann, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!!!
Vielleicht lassen die noch n bisschen mit sich handeln dann sinds nicht ganz 2000^^ Einfach mal ausprobiern...

Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## sun30 (3. Mai 2009)

Ach so, klar. Die K18, K24 usw. Modelle sind ja Cube "Original". War nen Denkfehler von mir. 

Ist das K18 die gÃ¼nstigste Variante? Also mÃ¼sste man ein Standard K18 mit dem Rabe SE vergleichen und Ã¼berlegen ob der Rabe Aufpreis es wert ist.

WeiÃt du was sich zum 2009er Modell geÃ¤ndert hat? Und wieviel hast du bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf? Hoffe es gab anstÃ¤ndig Rabatt. 

Irgendein finanzielles Entgegenkommen erwarte ich schon bei nem Bike Kauf in der 2000â¬ Klasse.


----------



## agnes (3. Mai 2009)

@MortyMontana

sehr sehr geil. so eins hatte ich auch bestellt. aber das the one mit xtr.  nur leider wurde ich von monat zu monat  getröstet. was mich zum griff eines lager stehendes fahrad bewegte.


----------



## dr.thrill (3. Mai 2009)

Tja, zu den Liefezeiten,nur falls sich jemand ein 125 bestellen will: Habe mein The One in Weiß am 11.09.2008 mit Liefertermin Mitte November bestellt. bis heute ist jedoch von dem tollen Bike nichts zu sehen und zu hören. Nein, gegenüber BIKEMagazin hat CUBE jedoch, auf die Lieferschwierigkeiten angesprochen, behauptet, dass alle rechtzeitig bestellten Bikes mittlerweile ausgeliefert seien. Was aber definitiv nicht der Fall ist! Ich komme mir von CUBE verars....t vor. Lieferschwierigkeiten zu haben ist eine Sache, seine Kunden zu verhöhnen und Lügen zu strafen eine andere! Mein erstes und letztes CUBE so viel ist sicher!


----------



## sun30 (3. Mai 2009)

Hmm. Verstehe deinen Ärger! Das AMS 125 in weiß würde mir auch gefallen, aber nach dem was ich hier lese brauche ich die Händler ja gar nicht erst anfragen, es sei denn ich hab erst 2015 Lust aufs biken.  Ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber warum hast du die Bestellung nicht storniert?

Hat jemand auch positives von seinem AMS 125 Kauf zu berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (3. Mai 2009)

Sorry, Doppelpost!


----------



## agnes (4. Mai 2009)

ansich hängt es auch vom händler ab.
aber da hilft alles nichts. stonieren oder warten^^


----------



## Th3Rock (4. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch positives von seinem AMS 125 Kauf zu berichten?


 
Ja, ich hab positives. Ging zu meinem Händler, da stand auch schon das AMS 125 R1 MAG, das ich wollte, in meiner Größe parrat.
Testgefahren, umbauen lassen und gleich mitgenommen, war bei mir alles kein Problem. 

War wahrscheinlich großes Glück, dass eins da stand.


----------



## dr.thrill (4. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Hmm. Verstehe deinen Ärger! Das AMS 125 in weiß würde mir auch gefallen, aber nach dem was ich hier lese brauche ich die Händler ja gar nicht erst anfragen, es sei denn ich hab erst 2015 Lust aufs biken.  Ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber warum hast du die Bestellung nicht storniert?
> 
> Hat jemand auch positives von seinem AMS 125 Kauf zu berichten?


 
Tja, ich dachte ach, dass man sein Bike 8 Monate nach der Bestellung haben sollte...
Dass ich nicht storniert habe, liegt natürlich am Bike selbst und am netten Händler, der ja auch nichts dafür kann, dass immer wieder verschoben wird.
...ich würde nur gerne als teuer zahlender Kunde von Cube auch ernst genommen werden. Von Canyon und deren Statement könen die sich noch mehr als eine Scheibe abschneiden! Siehe: www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/bikes-parts/canyon-chef-arnold-zu-lieferschwierigkeiten-situation-entspricht-nicht-unseren-standards.309909.2.htm
...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Tolles Bike und schöne Fotos!
> 
> Weiß jemand ob Rabe Bikes auch die normalen Cube Modelle verkauft? Auf der Webseite rabe-bike.de sind nur die SE Modelle von Cube. Weil insbesondere vom AMS 125 gibts ja verschiedene Modelle und die Unterschiede würden mich genauer interessieren. Das Rabe AMS 125 SE finde ich mit 2000 ziemlich teuer. Was meint ihr?



Bei bike-discount gibts das 125 K18 von 2008 in schwarz gerade für 1450 Euronen. Schnäppchen....


----------



## citycobra (4. Mai 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> das ist HPA und bedeutet High Performance Aluminium



ach du ********, welche leuchte ist denn auf die idee gekommen. naja vielleicht schreiben die das demnächst auch noch aus. ^^  trotzdem danke für die aufklärung.


----------



## sun30 (4. Mai 2009)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Bei bike-discount gibts das 125 K18 von 2008 in schwarz gerade für 1450 Euronen. Schnäppchen....



Das hatte ich auch schon mal erwähnt. Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? Hat leider nur ne Rock Shoxx Revelation Gabel und Formula Oro K18 Bremsen sowie viele LX Komponenten. Ist der Preis dennoch okay? Das es sich um Restposten handelt sollte die Lieferzeit relativ kurz sein, hoffe ich zumindest. 

Hat zufällig jemand nen 2008er K18 und kann seine Erfahrungen berichten? Ist das die Serienausstattung oder wurde da irgendwo gespart?


----------



## blackraider67 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo, Leute !
Weiss jemand *wieviel* *Überstandshöhe *das *AMS125* in Rahmengrösse *16 Zoll *Hat ? Also: Gemessen vom Fussboden bis Oberkante des Oberrohrs ungefähr an der Stelle wo man mit dem Schritt über dem Obberrohr steht,
wenn man mit dem Hintern den Sattel schon berührt.
Und passt in den Rahmen noch eine 0,7 Liter-Trinkflasche ?


----------



## sun30 (5. Mai 2009)

@blackraider? Was in das für ne Frage?! Kommt auf deine Schrittlänge an. Und die wirst du selbst am besten kennen.


----------



## blackraider67 (6. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> @blackraider? Was in das für ne Frage?! Kommt auf deine Schrittlänge an. Und die wirst du selbst am besten kennen.


Hast Du Dir die Frage nicht richtig durchgelesen ?
Ich wollte das Mass vom *Boden *bis zur *Oberkante vom Oberrohr * vom *AMS125 in RH 16 Zoll*.
Das kann mir nur jemand sagen(nachmessen), der eins besitzt !
Meine Freundin würde sich eins kaufen, aber sie weiss halt nicht, wie hoch das Rad eben an der Stelle ist(Wegen der Schrittfreiheit)
(Habe ich mich so unklar ausgedrückt?)
Und wie siehts mit der Trinkflasche aus ?
Passt ne *07 L* in den *16 Zoll *Rahmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dust_and_Durt (6. Mai 2009)

Gestern war es nun so weit, nach nur 6 Wochen warten, konnte ich nun "The One" in Empfang nehmen, und was soll ich sagen es sieht echt noch besser aus als auf allen Bilder die ich bisher gesehen habe.

Zu den Lieferzeiten: Der nette Mitarbeiter bei Rabe Bike München sagte das sie nur tröpfchenweise die Bikes bekommen, es sind noch nicht alle geliefert die auch bestellt wurden. 
Zu dem Problemen mit der Beschichtung der Rahmen, meinte er nur das es jedes Jahr das selbe mit dem Beschichter ist und es somit nichts neues wäre. Was mich dann aber zu der Frage bringt warum sich Cube dann keinen anderen Beschichter sucht. Anscheinend schadet es dem Geschäft nicht, denn wärend ich mein Rad in Empfang nahm kammen laufend Leute in den Laden die sich das Austellungsbike anschauten und gleich darauf mit den Verkäufern das Gespräch suchten. Denke mir wer jetzt ein AMS 125 weiß/schwarz will, wird warscheinlich noch ne ganze Weile warten müssen. 
Ist warscheinlich wie mit nem Ferrari, wer einen will zahlt den Preis ohne Murren und nimmt auch lange Lieferzeiten in kauf.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2009)

oh  du fährst auch noch Ferrari 

... da passt das Cube aber nicht rein


----------



## Deleted 146249 (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage an euch. Ich wollte ursprünglich ein Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 kaufen, aber bei Lieferzeit von 3 Monaten musste ich mich umsehen. Ich habe bei Rabe (München Sendling) eine Sonderedition von Cube AMS 125 gefunden. Von Ausstattung her finde ich es vergleichbar mit Canyon. Ich habe erst in zwei Wochen meine Probefahrt.

Hier mein Vergleich der Komponenten:

 Modell
Canyon Nerve XC   7.0 2009 <->  Cube AMS 125 SE   2009

Dämpfer
beide FOX Float RP23

Gabel
FOX F120 RLC, 120 mm,   1.5 Taper Steerer   <-> FOX 32 Talas RLC,   100/120/140 mm, Lockout

Steuersatz
FSA 55-3 Canyon   internal headset <-> FSA Orbit Z 1.5R

Vorbau
Easton EA70 <->  Syntace F139

Lenker
Easton EA70   MonkeyBar 685 mm, Low Rise <->   Easton EA50 Lowriser

Bremsgriffe 
Formula Oro K24 <-> Magura Louise

Bremsen/Bremsscheiben
Formula Oro K24   180/160 <->   Magura Louise 180/180
Schaltwerk
beide Shimano Deore XT   Shadow

Umwerfer
Shimano Deore XT   E-Type<-> Shimano Deore XT Down   Swing

Schaltgriffe
beide Shimano Deore XT   Rapidfire Plus
Zahnkranz
Shimano Deore   <-> Shimano Deore XT

Kurbeln/Innenlager
beide Shimano Deore XT   Hollowtech II

Kette
Shimano Deore<-> Shimano Deore XT#
Laufradsatz
Mavic Crossride Disc<-> DT Swiss XPW1800#

Reifen
beide Schwalbe Nobby Nic   2,25"

Sattel
Selle Italia Filante   Special Edition   <-> Velo VL1153

Sattelstütze
Syntace P6 Aluminium<-> RFR Prolight 31.6mm   Setback
Rahmenhöhen
M (18,5")<-> M (18,0")

Gewicht
11,95kg   <-> 12,5kg
Preis
1.799,00<-> 1.999,00

 Contra Cube:
1. Rahmengröße - Eigentlich bräuchte ich 19" bei Größe 178cm und Schrittlänge 82,5cm, aber bei Cube ist der Rahmen nur 18" und bei Canyon immerhin 18,5 ".
2. Bremsen - Ich lese im Foren immer wieder unterschiedliche Meinungen. Aber Oro K24 Bremsen sind doch teurer/hochwertiger als Louise Bremsen. Oder täusche ich mich da?
3. LRS - Wie man in diesem Forum lesen kann, dreht Cube da krume Dinge bzgl. LRS. Die LRS-Bezeichnung suggeriert einfach niedrigeres Gewicht.
4. Gewicht - Canyon Bike ist um 550g leichter. Die goldene Regel besagt doch 1/1g.
5. Preis - Ist der Mehrpreis von 200 bei Cube dennoch akzeptabel wegen Service und so?

Pro Cube:
1. Gabel - 20mm mehr Federweg
2. Service - nette Kundenbetreung im Laden
3. Lieferzeit - 2 Wochen gegen 3 Monate

Für mich wären der Service und die Lieferzeit die wichtigsten Argumente für Cube/Rabe. Was würdet ihr sagen? Ist das Cube AMS 125 SE eine gute Alternative für Canyon Nerve XC 7.0? Wenn nicht, was könntet ihr empfehlen?

Vielen Dank iim voraus für eure Hilfe!

VG
Sung


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2009)

Cube dreht keine krummen Dinger sondern geben ihrem LRS einen Namen. Es steht nirgendwo geschrieben das die LRS-Namensgebung = dem Gewicht ist. 

Wenn das bei DT Swiss so ist, gut aber das ist dann DTSwiss und nicht Cube, auch wenn diese DTSwiss Komponenten verbauen. 

Der LRS den ich an meinem 2007AMS125 habe hat sich als sehr haltbar herausgestellt. Trotz meines hohen Gewichtes (100+), den Alpentouren und gelegentliche FR Abenteuer hatte ich nie ein Problem damit


----------



## TJS (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo allerseits...
nachdem ich zu Studienzeiten schon immer wieder mal im Forum herumgestöbert habe, nun mein erster Beitrag...
Ja, das Studium ist vorbei, und nun ist genug Geld da um endlich wieder (nach 10 Jahren) das Mountainbiken aufzunehmen und auf meinen lange gehegten Traum - einmal eine Alpenüberquerung machen - hinzuarbeiten 

Als erstes hatte ich mal ein Canyon Nerve XC 7 oder 8 ins Visier genommen, aber Lieferdatum Sept./Okt. ist da ein kleines bisschen lang wenn man kein Bike hat.

Ich habe dann das Cube AMS 125 R1 Mag ins Visier genommen...erweiterte Möglichkeiten (mehr Federweg), dabei aber sehr trotzdem schön leicht. Musste man ganz schön lange danach suchen weil es fast niemand mehr hat, aber jetzt habe ich ein ganz gutes Angebot (leider 300km weg) und werde am Samstag wahrscheinlich zuschlagen.

Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp zur Rahmenhöhe geben? Ich bin 1,82m, Schrittlänge 89cm. Auf einem 18" habe ich mal eine Runde gedreht und mich sehr wohl gefühlt - die Sattelstütze war aber auf max oder sogar ein kleines bisschen drüber herausgezogen, wahrscheinlich müsste ich die gegen eine längere tauschen lassen. Spricht da etwas dagegen (Stabilitätsgründe)?
20" habe ich noch nicht gefahren.

Falls jemand einen Local Dealer im Umkreis Stuttgart oder Karlsruhe empfehlen kann, der dieses Bike auch noch vorrätig hätte in 18 oder 20 Zoll, dann kann ich auf den weiten Weg aber auch gern verzichten, solange die Angebote vergleichbar bleiben.


----------



## Nordschleifer (6. Mai 2009)

Dust_and_Durt schrieb:


> Gestern war es nun so weit, nach nur 6 Wochen warten, konnte ich nun "The One" in Empfang nehmen, und was soll ich sagen es sieht echt noch besser aus als auf allen Bilder die ich bisher gesehen habe.
> 
> Zu den Lieferzeiten: Der nette Mitarbeiter bei Rabe Bike München sagte das sie nur tröpfchenweise die Bikes bekommen, es sind noch nicht alle geliefert die auch bestellt wurden.
> Zu dem Problemen mit der Beschichtung der Rahmen, meinte er nur das es jedes Jahr das selbe mit dem Beschichter ist und es somit nichts neues wäre. Was mich dann aber zu der Frage bringt warum sich Cube dann keinen anderen Beschichter sucht. Anscheinend schadet es dem Geschäft nicht, denn wärend ich mein Rad in Empfang nahm kammen laufend Leute in den Laden die sich das Austellungsbike anschauten und gleich darauf mit den Verkäufern das Gespräch suchten. Denke mir wer jetzt ein AMS 125 weiß/schwarz will, wird warscheinlich noch ne ganze Weile warten müssen.
> Ist warscheinlich wie mit nem Ferrari, wer einen will zahlt den Preis ohne Murren und nimmt auch lange Lieferzeiten in kauf.



Welche Farbe hat dein neues Bike? White/Black?


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Mai 2009)

TJS schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen Local Dealer im Umkreis Stuttgart oder Karlsruhe empfehlen kann, der dieses Bike auch noch vorrätig hätte in 18 oder 20 Zoll, dann kann ich auf den weiten Weg aber auch gern verzichten, solange die Angebote vergleichbar bleiben.



Frag mal im bikelager nach...die haben ca.500 Cubes rum stehen Tel. etc. im Internet wie üblich die 3W's vorraus und das de dahinter.


----------



## JoergG (7. Mai 2009)

@TJS

Bei relativ identischen Maßen habe ich mich auf dem 18" wohler gefühlt. Durch den langen Vorbau hat man ohnehin eine relativ gestreckte Sitzposition. Das 20" war mir zu unhandlich. 

Aber setze Dich einfach bei einem anderen Händler in Deiner Nähe mal auf irgendein 20" AMS 125.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## TJS (7. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Antworten.

Habe jetzt mal vergleichsweise auf beiden gesessen. Ergebnis: nach dem 20er fühlt sich das 18er wirklich zu klein an. Beim 20er würde ich aber dann wahrscheinlich den Vorbau (120mm) gegen einen 100er oder so tauschen lassen und verkehrtherum draufmachen - die Front hat sich ziemlich hoch angefühlt. Na ja, bin aber auch 10 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren... da ist man sich natürlich nicht so sicher, aber ich denke die Front der 125er ist generell schon ziemlich hoch, oder?
Im übrigen habe ich in der Nähe keinen Local mehr mit dem Bike gefunden... nun ja, dann eben weit fahren.

TJ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linusb (7. Mai 2009)

@TJS: Fahre mit 187cm Körpergröße auch ein 20er... bin nun nach etwas experimentieren bei einem 75er Vorbau gelandet. Und ich muß sagen, in dieser Konfiguration fährt es sich einfach perfekt. 
Dass die "Front" des AMS 125 recht hoch ist kann ich nicht bestätigen... vielleicht alles Gewohnheitssache...

Gruß von der Ostalb

linusb
www.noBrakes.de


----------



## chief70 (8. Mai 2009)

@TJS

bin 1,86m 85cm Schrittlänge und fahre ein 18er mit 90er Vorbau,
das 20er fühlte sich für mich zu groß an

Gruß
chief70


----------



## citycobra (8. Mai 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir die Frage nicht richtig durchgelesen ?
> Ich wollte das Mass vom *Boden *bis zur *Oberkante vom Oberrohr * vom *AMS125 in RH 16 Zoll*.
> Das kann mir nur jemand sagen(nachmessen), der eins besitzt !
> Meine Freundin würde sich eins kaufen, aber sie weiss halt nicht, wie hoch das Rad eben an der Stelle ist(Wegen der Schrittfreiheit)
> ...



sprich am besten mal barbarissima an. sie fährt ein 2008er ams125 in 16 zoll.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2009)

16zoll passt nur ne kleine (0.5) Liter trinkflasche .....


----------



## Jominator (11. Mai 2009)

@TJS:
Du fährst mit 1,86m ein 18er? Bin selber 1,88m und fahre ein 22er und fühle mich sehr wohl. Da kann man mal sehen wie unterschiedlich das persönliche Empfinden ist.

@ Barney_1 im Spezielen und alle anderen die es interressiert:
Endlich habe ich meinen 125er Würfel wieder. Die Fox Talas war wegen der Garantieverlängerung in der Insspektion. Hat insgesamt 3 Wochen gedauert. Hatte zwischenzeitlch sogar mal bei Toxoholic angerufen um den Stand der Dinge zu erfahren. Der Mitarbeiter konnte anhand eines kleinen 22"-Aufklebers meine Gabel genau lokalisieren und hat dann auch die Höhenverstellung von der ich meinte daß sie arg schwergängig wäre überprüft und meinte daß die Schwergägigkeit des Verstellrades mit steigendem Luftdruck in der Gabel zunimmt. Aber es gäbe halt vor mir noch 42 weitere Gabeln und dafür bräuchten sie ca. 3 Tage.
Jetzt geht die Verstellung etwas leichter und die Gabel fährt auch von alleine wieder hoch. Sie ist nun aber deutlich weicher als vor der Inspektion. Und der Aufkleber fehlt.
Also habe ich jetzt eine neue Gabel oder sie haben nach der Inspektion weniger Luft eingepumt als vorher drin war (was unprofessionell wäre) und den Aufkleber weggemacht.
Übrigens hätte mir Rabe für die Zeit der Inspektion eine Gabel zur Verfügung gestellt wenn ich kein 22"-Model gehabt hätte. Das nenn ich mal Service!


----------



## sun30 (11. Mai 2009)

@Jominator, hast du ein Rabe SE Bike? Hab überlegt mir dort ein AMS 125 SE zu bestellen, aber nachdem ich gelesen hatte, dass die Fox Teile jedes Jahr zum Service müssen was ca. 150 kosten soll bin ich davon wieder abgekommen. Von nem Händler erwarte ich dass der sowas kostenlos macht. Wozu bezahlt man sonst beim Kauf den (Service) Aufpreis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jominator (11. Mai 2009)

@ sun30:
Ja, genau das habe ich. Man muss allerdings fairerweise sagen daß die Inspektion keine Plicht ist. Aber man hat dann auf die Gabel ein weiteres Jahr Garantie. Wie das bei anderen Marken ist weiß ich nicht.
Soweit ich weiß schicken die Händler die Gabeln immer ein. Vielleicht erlaubt es Fox nicht daß ein Händler die Gabel auseinandernimmt. Ist ja ein High-Tech-Teil ;-)
Ich hätte es wahrscheinlich bei meinen 700km die ich letztes Jahr mit dem Rad gefahren bin gar nicht gemacht. Da ich aber einen Unfall hatte bei dem ich nicht schuld war zahlt's eh die Haftplicht von der Frau die plötzlich auf den Radweg kam um einem Fußgäner auszuweichen.


----------



## sun30 (11. Mai 2009)

Musstest du für die Fox Überprüfung bezahlen?


----------



## Jominator (11. Mai 2009)

@ sun30:
Ja klar. 129 Euro plus zwei mal 7 Euro versicherter Versand.
Aber wie gesagt. Das ist freiwillig.


----------



## sun30 (11. Mai 2009)

Hmm. "Freiwillig", aber wenn mans nicht macht ist die Garantie weg. Klingt nicht wirklich freiwillig.  Wäre die Ersatzgabel inkl. Einbau bei Rabe wenigstens kostenlos gewesen?

Gibts sonst was positives oder negatives über Rabe zu berichten? Überlege nämlich das hier zu kaufen http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1261 Du hast nicht zufällig so eins, oder?


----------



## Jominator (11. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Hmm. "Freiwillig", aber wenn mans nicht macht ist die Garantie weg. Klingt nicht wirklich freiwillig.  Wäre die Ersatzgabel inkl. Einbau bei Rabe wenigstens kostenlos gewesen?
> 
> Gibts sonst was positives oder negatives über Rabe zu berichten? Überlege nämlich das hier zu kaufen http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1261 Du hast nicht zufällig so eins, oder?



Geau das Teil hab' ich.
Mit Rabe bin ich sehr zufrieden. Der ist nur drei U-Bahn-Stationen von mir weg und hat mich gut beraten. Das Rad ist für mich perfekt. Genau was ich wollte. Sicher gibts ein paar Kleinigkeiten die mich stören. Habe ich ja weiter vorne beschrieben. Aber das ist marginal.
Die Leihgabel wäre kostenlos gewesen. Ob das auch für den Ein- und Ausbau gegolten hätte weiß ich nicht.
Du kannst das ja mit ihnen ausdealen. Wenn du ihnen sagst daß du das Rad dann kaufst sagen sie bestimmt nicht nein.


----------



## sun30 (11. Mai 2009)

Schön! Dann weiß ich jetzt wen ich fragen kann.  Leider hab ich bis auf deinen Beitrag wegen dem Fox Service keinen Erfahrungsbericht von dir gefunden oder hab ichs übersehen? Wärst du so nett und würdest einen kurzen Bericht zu dem Bike schreiben? Und was dir an Rabe gefallen oder nicht gefallen hat. 

P.S. Auf der Rabe Homepage steht dass sie autorisierter Fox Partner oder so ähnlich sind. Deshalb wunderts mich dass die Gabel eingeschickt wurde.


----------



## Jominator (11. Mai 2009)

@ sun30:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5800128&postcount=434

Du wirst aber an jedem Bike irgend etwas finden was dir nicht 100%tig taugt.
Wenn es dein erstes Bike ist wirst du eh nicht wissen können was für dich besonders wichtig ist.
Bei dem Rad machst du nichts falsch. Und da alles modular aufgebaut ist kannst du ggf. immer noch Sachen tauschen.
Beim Sattel wird dir auch keiner helfen können. Da muss man einfach ausprobieren!


----------



## sun30 (11. Mai 2009)

Ah, danke! 

Ich find den Link grad nicht, aber bei Rabe steht, dass schleifen, klingeln und andere Störgeräusche bei der Magura Luise ausgeschlossen sind und Rabe die Bremse aufgrund vieler Kundenbeschwerden mit anderen Scheibenbremsen genau deshalb verbaut.

Und gerade die Fox Gabeln werden doch so oft für ihre angeblich einfache Höhenverstellung gelobt. U-Turn bei Rock Shox soll dagegen viel aufwendiger sein.

Will dir nicht wiedersprechen, aber fällt mir halt so auf. Wie lange war die Lieferzeit und konntest du Rabatt aushandeln?


----------



## Jominator (11. Mai 2009)

Ich seh' schon. Das wird bei dir eine schwierige Geburt.
Bei mir kommt das Surren von den gobstolligen Reifen (Nobby Nic). Was die meinen ist das Schleifen der Beläge an der Scheibe. Bremsen und Reifen sind beide gut, es gibt halt eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit bei der es auf bestimmten Untergrung zu einem Surren der hinteren Bremsscheibe kommt. Das Problem ist aber anscheinend nicht so bekannt. Daher vermute ich daß es auch von der Rahmengröße (bei mir 22") oder auch von meinem Gewicht abhängt.
Die Höhenverstellung ist einfach. Bei mir war sie nur etwas schwergängig. Das sind aber alles nur Feinheiten. Diese Funktion brauch ich eh nur bei langen Steigungen. Laß dich davon nicht beirren.
Rock Shox gibt es halt mit einer Dämpferverstellung am Lenker. Ist mit Sicherheit ganz praktisch, geht bei der Fox aber sehr leicht und variabel.
Die Lieferzeit war bei mir zwei Tage. Mußte glaube ich nur von einem anderen Rabe Shop geholt werden.
Ich weiss, 2000 Kracher sind 'ne Menge Holz für ein "Fahrrad" aber ich habe den Kauf wirklich keine Sekunde bereut und Abfahrten über Wurzelwerk und sonstige Unebenheiten machen mit so einem Fully einfach nur noch Laune.

Ach so, einen Rabatt gab es nicht, weil die Ausstattung eh schon eine bessere ist als normal, was auch immer das bedeuten soll.


----------



## sun30 (11. Mai 2009)

Dank dir! Wie du selbst gesagt hast sind 2000â¬ ne Menge Holz. Daher frage ich halt genau nach. Bin mir unschlÃ¼ssig ob der Rabe SE Preis gerechtfertigt ist. Das "normale" K18 gibts ja schon ab 1799â¬. In welcher Filiale warst du? Und war die Beratung gut, also KÃ¶rpermaÃe ausmessen, Rad einstellen, Probefahrt, nach dem Kauf usw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TJS (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

habe am Wochenende meine ersten Touren mit meinem neuen 125er hinter mir... es ist faszinierend über wie viel mehr man mit so einem Bike entspannt drüberfahren kann...

Ich wollte eigentlich mal wegen dem Problem, das hier diskutiert wurde, anfragen - Um den maximalen Federweg (wegen Abstimmung) herauszufinden, habe ich Luft aus meinem Dämpfer gelassen - Ergebnis: Schwinge schabt bei vollem Einfedern an Sattelstütze, Kratzer da.
In dem Thread wurde vermutet, dass es an der kleinen Rahmengröße liegen könnte - ich habe aber 20". Das würde aber bedeuten, dass das Problem fast jeder Fahrer eines 125er hätte... hat das schon mal jemand hier überprüft?

Thomas


----------



## Jominator (11. Mai 2009)

@ sun30:
Schwabing, Belgradstraße.
Beratung war sowohl vor als auch NACH dem Kauf ok.
Probefahrt war auf nem 20". Das 22er wurde dann Vorbau-Mäßig entsprechend meiner Wünsche umgebaut (siehe Foto). Serienmäßig gibt es den Zwischenring glaube ich nicht. Der Vorbau ist auch ewas kürzer als der originale. Ich hab's halt gern etwas bequemer. Bin ja keine 20 mehr.
Vorher war ich noch bei zwei andern Händlern. Die konnten mich aber nicht überzeugen. Ist wahrscheinlich aber auch Glücksache an welchen Verkäufer man gerade gerät.


----------



## Jominator (11. Mai 2009)

@ TJS:
Wie in dem Beitrag ausgeführt bin ich auch der Meinung den Mangel auf alle Fälle beim Händler aufzeigen. Das ist wirklich wichtig. Es kann ja sein daß z. B., obwohl es mechanisch möglich ist, der Dämpfer aus irgendwelchen NICHT bis zu Anschlag eingefahren werden darf.
Du solltest das wirklich mit dem Händler abklären!


----------



## Dust_and_Durt (12. Mai 2009)

Nordschleifer schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat dein neues Bike? White/Black?


ja ist eines in weiß/schwarz


----------



## UnguidedMissile (12. Mai 2009)

TJS schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> habe am Wochenende meine ersten Touren mit meinem neuen 125er hinter mir... es ist faszinierend über wie viel mehr man mit so einem Bike entspannt drüberfahren kann...
> 
> ...



Dreh die Sattelklemme um 180°. Egal um welche Achse. Ich habe übrigens auch einen 20er Rahmen.


----------



## no name2606 (13. Mai 2009)

hay leute mal ne andere frage. wer hat die 09er fox drauf, weil bei mir ist das verstellen des federwegs extrem schwergängig, also das drehen am rädchen, ist das normal


----------



## UnguidedMissile (13. Mai 2009)

no name2606 schrieb:


> ist das normal



Glaub ich nicht. Bei mir geht das ganz leicht.


----------



## Jominator (14. Mai 2009)

@ no name2606:

Lies dir mal meine Beiträge duch. Da habe ich genau diese Problem beschrieben. Auch wie es dann bei mir gelaufen ist.


----------



## bender_79 (14. Mai 2009)

Hey,

ich fahr ein 07er Cube LTD Pro Hardtail in und liebäugle mit dem AMS 125 K18 (2008er Modell).
Mit 1,83 komm ich mit dem dem LTD Pro in 20 Zoll sehr gut klar.

Sollte ich da beim AMS125 auch 20 Zoll nehmen oder verhalten sich die Relationen beim Full Suspension MTB etwas anders und ich sollte auf 18Zoll gehen?

Meine Schrittlänge ist glaub ich 84 oder so...

greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2009)

Ausprobieren wie du dich darauf fühlst. Es ist schwierig dies nur an den Messdaten festzumachen. Du kannst auch das 09er Modell des AMS probieren, denke da hat sich nicht vile geändert. Bei STereo und Fritzz hat sich einiges geändert.


----------



## jokomen (14. Mai 2009)

Also ich fahre den AMS 125 in 20 ". Bin 190 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm. Der Rahmen passt in 20" so bei mir super. Bei Deiner Schrittlänge wäre sicherlich einer in 18 bessser. Um eine falsche Rahmengröße auszuschließen, würde ich aber bei einem Händler Deines Vertrauens mal ne Proberunde auf den Bock in unterschiedlichen Größen drehen. Dann haste Gewissheit.


----------



## bender_79 (14. Mai 2009)

Schrittlänge ist wohl so 86cm, habs eben mal versucht halbwegs mit nem 30er Lineal zu messen ;-)

Werd aber wohl um Probefahrt nicht herum kommen...

Vielen Dank!

greets


----------



## blackraider67 (14. Mai 2009)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Schrittlänge ist wohl so 86cm, habs eben mal versucht halbwegs mit nem 30er Lineal zu messen ;-)
> 
> Werd aber wohl um Probefahrt nicht herum kommen...
> 
> ...


Wenn Du dich auf dem HT in 20 Zoll wohlgefühlt hast...
Bei 84cm Schl würde ich zum 18 Zoll raten, beim 86cm eher zu 20 Zoll.
(Meine Meinung) Fullys würde ich im Verhältnis zum HT lieber eine Nummer kleiner fahren.


----------



## Niederbayer (14. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem 2009er SunRingle Laufradsatz aus AMS 125 XT? Letzte Woche gekauft. Möchte gerne auf XT Centerlock Bremsscheiben umrüsten und da brauchts natürlich andere Naben.
Bei Interesse einefach ein mail an mich.


----------



## blackraider67 (14. Mai 2009)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an einem 2009er SunRingle Laufradsatz aus AMS 125 XT? Letzte Woche gekauft. Möchte gerne auf XT Centerlock Bremsscheiben umrüsten und da brauchts natürlich andere Naben.
> Bei Interesse einefach ein mail an mich.


Sind das die Ride XMB ?
Was möchtest Du dafür haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (14. Mai 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Sind das die Ride XMB ?
> Was möchtest Du dafür haben ?



Genau - Ryde XMB. Was würdest Du denn zahlen wollen?
SunRingle hat die Laufräder anscheinend exclusive für Cube hergestellt da man sie so am Markt nicht kaufen kann. Somit kann ich mir auch kein Bild machen wie wertig die Laufräder sind. An einem 2000 Euro Bike ist sicher aber kein Klump verbaut. Mach doch einfach mal einen Vorschlag. Ich dachte ich bekomme ca. soviel, dass ich mir einen Shimano Laufradsatz mit XT Naben und vielleicht DT Speichen und Felgen kaufen kann.


----------



## sun30 (14. Mai 2009)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich fahr ein 07er Cube LTD Pro Hardtail in und liebÃ¤ugle mit dem AMS 125 K18 (2008er Modell).



Haste schon gesehen das gibts bei bike-discount.de zur Zeit als Restposten fÃ¼r 1549â¬. Nur so als Hinweis


----------



## blackraider67 (15. Mai 2009)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Genau - Ryde XMB. Was würdest Du denn zahlen wollen?
> SunRingle hat die Laufräder anscheinend exclusive für Cube hergestellt da man sie so am Markt nicht kaufen kann. Somit kann ich mir auch kein Bild machen wie wertig die Laufräder sind. An einem 2000 Euro Bike ist sicher aber kein Klump verbaut. Mach doch einfach mal einen Vorschlag. Ich dachte ich bekomme ca. soviel, dass ich mir einen Shimano Laufradsatz mit XT Naben und vielleicht DT Speichen und Felgen kaufen kann.


Da könnte ich mir ja auch XT/XR4.2D kaufen, die hab ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.(Die kriegste bestimmt für unter 200 Euro irgendwo..


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Mai 2009)

hey hey

ist das hier eigentlich ein reiner dikussionsthread, oder auch bilder ??? ich würde viel öfter hier reinschauen, wenn JEDER sein bike hier mind. 1mal reinstellen würde.
ich möchte mal gern so sehen was ihr so mit eurem baby macht, ob ihr es voll auf tour und xc spezializiert hgabt, oder obs bei euch so wie meins auch mal nen downhill und kranke singletrails, geniessen darf, und wie ihr die bikes darauf umgebaut habt ... 

wenn ich darf, und ihr damit einverstanden seit, würd ich gleich in keller gehn und fotos machen

mfg
bogl


----------



## Th3Rock (15. Mai 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hey hey
> 
> wenn ich darf, und ihr damit einverstanden seit, würd ich gleich in keller gehn und fotos machen
> 
> ...


 
Ja, klaro sind wir damit einverstanden... 

Und jetzt ab in Keller


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Mai 2009)

war grad unten, hab noch dämpfer und gabel eingestellt, und kleine optische veränderungen vorgenommen, foto hab ich grad noch nich, muss erst hochladen, ich hatte aber schon mal welche gemacht, die hab ich aber schon mal irgendwo gepostet, weis aber nich mehr wo ...

naja egal, also zum bike selber, ich hab die k18 austattung 2008, sprich schaltung, kurbel und so shimano LX, einzelne teile aber schon SLX, dann hab ich schaltwerk XT und die naben auch, alexrims felgen, und rock shox revelation gabel.

neueste veränderungen sind, *Ergon GP1* griffe & *VDO, MC 1.0+ tacho *(funktacho mit höhenmesser, steigung, temperaturanzeige und dem üblichen)

griffe:




tacho:



naja und wie man sieht, hab ich einen ziemlich langen vorbau, und für freeride is der nich so optimal, d.h. ich werd irgendwann nen kürzeren kaufen.

naja und dann die alten bilder:












das wars dann erst mal, wenn ich mal zeit hab, dann mach ichn schönes foto vom ganzen bike

mfg
bogl


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

@freeride bogl, wie zufrieden biste denn insgesamt mit den k18 2008? hab nämlich überlegt das zu kaufen weils das zur zeit als restposten bei bike-discount.de für 1549 gibt.


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Mai 2009)

innsgesammt seeeehr zufrieden, bis auf kleinigkeiten (natÃ¼rlich weis ich auch nicht was du so fÃ¤hrst. ich zb. mÃ¶chte jetz gerne nochn stÃ¼ck mehr federweg  da wÃ¤r das stereo seeeehr insterresant, mit 140mm , und viel besserem kurvensystem (habs schon ausprobiert !) 
also wenn du eher zu mehr federweg tendierst, dann nimm das stereo, das geld isses wert, wenn nicht, dann wÃ¤rs leicht verschwendetes geld, weil das ams eigentlich vollkommen reicht

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen... 
edit, zum preis: ich hab meins fÃ¼r 1500 mit allem drum und dran bekommen, da musst schon noch 50-100â¬ handeln, da meins doch schon ein halbes jahr Ã¤lter is wie dein zukÃ¼nftiges !

viel spass !
bogl


----------



## bender_79 (15. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Haste schon gesehen das gibts bei bike-discount.de zur Zeit als Restposten für 1549. Nur so als Hinweis



jo danke,
wusste ich schon, allerdings sehe ich es sogar nur für 1449,- Euro  (+20 versand + 4 euro vorkasse) 

Deshalb übrigens auch meine Frage hier, auf die Ferne abschätzen zu können ob 18 oder 20 Zoll 

greets


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, 1449â¬. Hatte mich mit dem Preis vertan. Hier is der Link http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k304/a13841/ams-125-black-anodized-k18-2008.html

Laut aktueller Bike Zeitschriften sind mittlerweile 120mm Federweg Standard. Dann wÃ¼rde das ja noch passen obwohl das Bike schon veraltet ist. Ist halt viel LX dran und ne ganz billige Kassette und Kette. Gut die beiden sind eh Verschleisteile aber fÃ¼r ca. 1500â¬ kÃ¶nnte da schon was besseres dran sein find ich. Die Relevation mit U-Turn soll ziemlich schlecht sein im Vergleich zur Fox Talas. Inbesondere halt die Absenkung der Rock Shox.

Hab alternativ an das http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1261 gedacht weiÃ aber nicht ob Magura Luise und die anderen Teile wirklich mehr bringen als die vom K18 2008er und ob das 500â¬ mehr Wert ist.

Irgendwie sind die Links bei Rabe komisch. Am besten hier gucken http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=fullys Da gibts noch drei andere AMS Modelle. Aber das XTR fÃ¼r 2600â¬ ist mir zu teuer. Das Comp 100 SE oder das Pro 100 SE kÃ¤men vielleicht noch in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Mai 2009)

eigentlich passt alles beim k18, natürlich wäre eine fox gabel besser, aber die rock shox is gar nich so schlecht, man muss halt nur länger schrauben zum absenken, aber das is ja bei allen rock shox, und wenn man noch paar mehr xt komponenten hätte wärws auch besser, wobei ich die lx genauso zuverlässig finde


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

Ist es richtig das es LX nicht mehr gibt und durch SLX abgelöst wurde? Und was hälst du von den Rabe Bikes? Sind die preislich interessant?


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Mai 2009)

ich bin mir da nicht so sicher ...
entscheide selbst, aber nimm blos kein, 100mm rad, das is dir nach 2 wochen fahren zu wenig !!!!
geh zu nem händler und fahre halt mal ein testbike, das is das beste

ja es stimmt dass lx durch slx ersetzt wurde, is im prinzip jedoch das selbe ...

viel glück,


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

Denk auch das 100mm heutzutage nen bisschen wenig ist. Andererseits empfehlen Bike Tester in den Zeitschriften oft z.b. 140mm Gabel auf 120mm abzusenken und dauerhaft so zu fahren weil dann die Geometrie besser ist. Beim AMS 125 R1 war das in nem kürzlich gemachten Test so. Die frag ich mich natürlich warum 500 oder mehr zusätzlich für unter anderem ne bessere Gabel ausgeben und die dann trotzdem dauerhaft absenken. Das ist doch irgendwie Schwachsinn!


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Mai 2009)

schwachsinn steht in dem test den du gesehn hast, glaub nicht allen tests, ich hab das 2008er ams 125 und und ich möchte auch lieber die 140mm statt 130mm wie beim 2009er,


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

du meinst ...wie beim 2008er oder?

Lag vielleicht daran dass beim 2009er AMS R1 ne Fox Gabel mit 100-120-140mm verbaut ist, eben absenkbar. Aber hinten nur nen Fox RP23 mit fixen 125mm. Bemängelt wurde halt die Ungleichheit beim Federweg. Daher die Empfehlung vorne dauerhaft auf 120mm abzusenken.


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Mai 2009)

trotzdem käse, weil hinten 130mm sind und man hat gennerell vorne mehr wie hinten hat, und 2009er rock shox revelation hat auch 140mm und ist auf 110 absenkbar

(siehe ams pro, hat vorne auch 120mm und hinten 100)

lass dich nicht von irgendwelchen tests beinflussen, geh zu nem händler und tratsch ein bisschen mit ihm, der kennt sich aus


----------



## Sir Marv (15. Mai 2009)

Moin,

ich möchte hier dem Ruf nach ein paar mehr Bildern folgen und mein AMS 125 vorstellen. Hatte mein altes Reaction mit nem neuen Rahmen umgebaut und konnte es nun endlich nach fünf Monaten Pause einen Tag fahren. Wie man auf den Bildern sieht wars am Meer und das läßt vermuten, daß es keine Berge und Trails gab... gab es auch nicht - aber jede Menge Gegenwind! 

Bislang bin ich mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden und der Umbau war echt einfach, jedoch muss ich bei Zeiten mal die gold/braunen Griffe montieren und mir einen schwarzen Sattel zulegen.

Weiß zufällig jemand ob es die Hebel der Juicy 7 und die X.9 Trigger auch in schwarz gibt? ...wäre schöner als in silber... ebenso die Kurbel, aber die gäbe es ja von anderen Herstellern.

Bitte schön:












Übrigens bin ich bislang mit der Revelation U-Turn 85-130mm Coil sehr zufrieden, nur daß eine härtere Feder besser wäre, aber mehr als die "extra harte" in schwarz haben die nicht anzubieten... sollte mein Gewicht wohl mal unter die Zwei-Zentner-Marke bringen!  

Die Gabel hat mir auch im Reaction gute Dienste erwiesen und ist super wartungsarm. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß man die maximal fünf Sekunden mehr bei der Höhenverstellung im Vergleich zur Fox so dramatisch finden kann, wenns nicht grad ein Rennen ist...

Sir Marv


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. Mai 2009)

@Sir Mary: Sehe ich da ne 203mm Scheibe am Hinterrad? Die ist doch nur beim Fritzz freigegeben...

Der AMS 125 Rahmen ist nur bis 180mm zugelassen...also am besten wieder auf 180mm abrüsten, sonst geht die Garantie flöten..

Siehe auch hier: 

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...-ist-mein-CUBE-Bike-freigegeben-_id_8389_.htm

Beste Grüße von Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Marv (15. Mai 2009)

@linkespurfahrer:

nein, hast Dich verguckt... oder es kommt schlecht rüber auf den Bildern. Vorn ist ne 203mm und hinten eine 180mm Scheibe drauf - also alles "im Rahmen" 

Sir Marv


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

@sir mary, hehe cool! ist das nen werner bier im flaschenhalter, das mit dem plöppp? 

das problem mit der bremsscheibe ist dasselbe nur nicht hintern sondern vorne.


----------



## Sir Marv (15. Mai 2009)

So,

erstmal kenne ich Sir Mary nicht... klingt auch irgendwie androgyn und damit habe ich bislang keine Probleme! 

Denke auch nicht, daß ich mit den Größen meiner Bremsscheiben und oder Cube Probleme bekomme, denn hinten (Rahmen) sind 180mm zugelassen und eingebaut. An der Gabel sind es 203mm und RockShox gibt als max. Dimension 210mm an. Also -> OK

Sollten meine Angaben falsch sein und ich mich irren, dann bitte her mit den Meinungen... ansonsten werden wir ja sehen ob sich Cube im Falle eines Falles wegen der Bremsen anstellt - will nicht hoffen, daß es dazu kommt!
Muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, daß ich meine großen Scheiben zu schätzen gelernt habe und bei keiner Fahrt bergab mehr missen möchte. Die gut 0,1t schieben schon mächtig... 

Sir Marv


----------



## Sir Marv (15. Mai 2009)

@sun30

ja, wenn Du es so willst ist es "Bölkstoff" (das Werner-Bier), wenn auch in seiner ursprünglichen Form als Flens. Bölkstoff wird von der Flensburger Brauerei gebraut und umetikettiert.
Das 0,5l Fläschchen lief mir auf der Tour über den Weg und ich konnte nicht widerstehen... passt übrigens perfekt in den Flaschenhalter! 

Sir Marv


----------



## CUBEquattro (16. Mai 2009)

UnguidedMissile schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Bei mir geht das ganz leicht.



Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch, bis gar nix mehr ging.(total verhärtet)
Rad zum Händler, Gabel abbauen und einschicken, dann funzt es wieder, warum, weshalb , weiß ich allerdings auch net.


----------



## CUBEquattro (16. Mai 2009)

no name2606 schrieb:


> hay leute mal ne andere frage. wer hat die 09er fox drauf, weil bei mir ist das verstellen des federwegs extrem schwergängig, also das drehen am rädchen, ist das normal




sorry das meinte ich!
dass es bei meiner Gabel auch so war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (16. Mai 2009)

Hat das 2009er XT die Talas mit Steckachse?


----------



## sun30 (16. Mai 2009)

was isn eigentlich der vorteil von steckachsen?


----------



## DaBus (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

hab zwar schon n eigenes Thema dazu aufjemacht, aufgrund der Dringlichkeit und Zugehörigkeit poste ich es hier nochmal. Also, nachdem ich heute glücklicherweise nochmal den Kettenstrebenschutz an meinem AMS 125 R1 2009 aufgrund grober Verschmutzung abgemacht habe, fällt mir schrecklicherweise auf, dass da ne Beule in der Kettenstrebe sitzt. Mir ist vorher schon aufgefallen, dass sich die Schraube am hinteren Lager (2. Foto links) um ca. 5 mm gelöst hatte und heraus stand. Habe die sofort wieder festgedreht und mir nichts dabei gedacht. Und nun eben das:











Habe sofort überlegt wie das passiert sein könnte und wie lange ich so schon rumfahre. Sieht ja so aus, als ob ich seitlich mit dieser Stelle auf ein Holzstück oder irgendeine Kante aufgeschlagen wäre. Kann mich eigentlich in den gut 5 Monaten, in denen ich das bike bisher gefahren bin, nicht erinnern, einen schweren Sturz auf diese Seite oder ähnliches hingelegt zu haben. Bin einmal auf nem Wurzelteppisch abgeschmiert, dadurch kann ichs mir aber nicht erklären. Umgeschmissen hab ichs auch nicht.

Kann so etwas vielleicht durch zu hohe Kräfte auf die Konstruktion beim Fahren entstehen? Wiege komplett so um die 95 kg. Also ich strapaziere das bike schon sehr, jage es jeden trail runter, meistens schotter- und wurzelreich. Kleinere drops sind auch dabei, keine krassen Sprünge. Aber sonst bin ich schon der Meinung, dass ich zu viel Schisser bin, um während der Fahrt Kräfte solchen Ausmaßes zu erzeugen.

Denke, da ist irgendetwas irgendwie gegen gekommen, wobei die Stelle ja eigentlich durch das Pedal nicht so nah an den Boden ran kommt. Mir stellt sich auch die Frage, wie weit sich die Strebe nach innen gedrückt hat. Im Netz finde ich keine Fotos, vielleicht hat ja jemand ein Detailfoto von der Strebe um nen Vergleich anstellen zu können.

Das wahre Problem ist jetzt aber, dass ich in 3 Wochen für 7 Tage mit nem Kumpel in die Alpen starten möchte (Saalbach-Hinterglemm). Also mein erster Schritt wäre wohl direkt am Montag zum Händler zu fahren. Vielleicht lässt sich die Beule ja irgendwie rausdrücken. Das Problem dabei werden wohl die Schweißnähte sein. Wenn das nicht geht, müsste es doch möglich sein, dieses Hinterbauteil auszutauschen, denn es ist ja nur über Lager am Rahmen befestigt.

Ich habe jedoch dieses ungute Gefühl, dass der Händler kein Ersatzteil hat, diese anfordern müsste und das dann wiederum inklusive Umbau 8 Wochen dauern würde. Und das Ganze kostet dann 250 . Hat jemand von Euch schon mal das Teil gewechselt oder weiß jemand wo man es bekommen könnte?

Danke für Eure hoffentlich schnelle Hilfe!!!

DaBus


----------



## sun30 (16. Mai 2009)

@dabus ich seh keine bilder!


----------



## no name2606 (17. Mai 2009)

das müßte doch über garantie machbar sein.

auf jeden fall mal an cube die bilder schicken und dan ab zum händler.

wen es ein händler des vertrauens ist und das alles über garantie läuft, könntest du versuchen ein ersatz bike für die zeot zu bekommen, oder das der händler die schwinge aus nem anderen ausbaut und deins dafür einschickt.

auf jeden fall erst mal kleren ob es ein garantie fall ist


----------



## Cortezsi (17. Mai 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich sehe keine Beule - wie auch bei solcher Bildqualität.
Mach doch bitte mal anständige scharfe Bilder.


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (17. Mai 2009)

s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> Hat das 2009er XT die Talas mit Steckachse?



Hat sie nun, oder nicht?
Also ist es diese hier?
http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/09/forks/32_TALAS/140_RLC


----------



## sun30 (17. Mai 2009)

s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> Hat sie nun, oder nicht?
> Also ist es diese hier?
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/09/forks/32_TALAS/140_RLC



auf der fox seite stehen 2 gewichtsangaben einmal für normal und einmal für steckachse. aber was cube im ams 125 verbaut weis ich nicht. auf der cube seite steht noch nicht mal das modelljahr der gabel. kann ja auch sein, das nen älteres modell verbaut wird.


----------



## DaBus (17. Mai 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ich sehe keine Beule - wie auch bei solcher Bildqualität.
> Mach doch bitte mal anständige scharfe Bilder.



Ok, ok, hier noch drei Bilder:


----------



## sun30 (17. Mai 2009)

oh das is übel heftig eingeknickt. 

als ob dir einer von der seite reingefahren wär. hat man auf den ersten bildern gar nicht so gesehen. tausch dein hinterteil schnellstmöglich aus. wenn du nen guten händler hast kümmert der sich um alles und baut dir von nem anderen bike das hinterteil dran.

haste von kettenstrenschutz von anfang an drauf? weil das sieht trotzdem ziemlich verkrazt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBus (17. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> haste von kettenstrenschutz von anfang an drauf? weil das sieht trotzdem ziemlich verkrazt aus.



Ja, der Schutz ist vom ersten Tag an drauf. Die vermeintlichen Kratzer die man auf den Fotos erkennen könnte sind auf die Falten in der Kettenschutzfolie, die serienmäßig drauf ist, zurückzuführen. Kratzer sind keine im Lack, nur an der Einschlagstelle ist der Lack, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen, dumpf und weißlich, wahrscheinlich durch die Verformung entstanden.


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Mai 2009)

@sun so zur Info: Das 125 wird bei H&S erst Mitte bis Ende Juni geliefert. 
Das 2008er ist nicht mehr auf Lager, wird von Cube aber noch gebaut.
Nach deren Auskunft kann es aber sein, dass die 2009er vor den 2008er geliefert werden.
In dem Fall wird ein 2009er für den Preis des 2008er geliefert.


----------



## sun30 (18. Mai 2009)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> @sun so zur Info: Das 125 wird bei H&S erst Mitte bis Ende Juni geliefert.
> Das 2008er ist nicht mehr auf Lager, wird von Cube aber noch gebaut.
> Nach deren Auskunft kann es aber sein, dass die 2009er vor den 2008er geliefert werden.
> In dem Fall wird ein 2009er für den Preis des 2008er geliefert.



danke für die infos! das mit dem 2009er zum preis vom 2008er hat schon mal jemand geschrieben. aber ehrlich gesagt glaub ich nicht dran. da wäre h&s doch dumm wenn sie nen aktuelles viel teureres bike zum preis vom vorjahresmodell abgeben.


----------



## haegar68 (19. Mai 2009)

Hab mal eine Frage zur Übersetzung vom AMS125 K18
Serienmäßig ist ja der 1. gang 22-32, will entweder auf 20er blatt wechseln oder Kassette mit 34 zähnchen.
20er wäre etwas effektiver, sind ja etwa 9%, mit der Kassette vl 6,5%  und der Preis spricht auch für das Blatt.
Wie sieht`s mit der Schaltbarkeitaus und haut das mit dem kleineren Umfang hin oder macht das Probleme mit dem Umwerfer?


----------



## sun30 (19. Mai 2009)

kannste das mit den 22-32 usw mal genauer erklären? ich verstehe nur bahnhof. sollte man darauf beim bike kauf achten?


----------



## Sir Marv (19. Mai 2009)

??? weg... egal.


----------



## haegar68 (19. Mai 2009)

Das ist die kleinste übersetzung.
Umso größer das kettenblatt (Pedalzahnrad) wird desto schneller fährt das rad bei gleicher trittfrequenz.
Beim 26 zoll Hinterrad hast du z.b. etwa 2m Radumfang.
Bei 100 u/min macht das bei 22 zähnen 2200 kettenglieder pro minute vorne, also auch  hinten. Wenn du hinten 32 zähne hast dreht sich da Hinterrad also 2200/32 also  mal pro minute, sind 67 umdrehungen . 2Meter*67 sind 134 m pro minute , mal 60 sind 8250 oder 8Kmh. An steilen Anstiegen ist`s dann für leute die lieber etwas schneller treten angenehmer zu fahren, Die Leistung bleibt natürlich die gleiche, übrigens bei allen 27 Gängen aber versuch halt mal im größten den Berg hochzukurbeln, könnte etwas schwer gehen .


----------



## sun30 (19. Mai 2009)

aha danke. und was ist standard bei mtbs?


----------



## Sir Marv (19. Mai 2009)

@sun30: geh in Keller und zähle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (19. Mai 2009)

@sir marv geht nicht, will ja erst eins kaufen. deswegen auch die frage, ob man beim kauf darauf achten sollte.


----------



## Sir Marv (19. Mai 2009)

@sun30:

Was verbaut ist kannst Du normalerweise in der Beschreibung sehen, bei Cube auch. Den Link poste ich jetzt nicht, denn dann nehme ich Dir ja den ganzen Spaß beim Bikekauf und Faktengesuche. AMS 125 ist aber eine gute Wahl!

Sir Marv


----------



## haegar68 (19. Mai 2009)

Das Problem dabei ist wenn man hinten ein kleines Ritzel fährt, soll man zwar nicht machen beim kleinen Blatt aber kann ja vorkommen.
Dann schleift der Umwerfer vorne jetzt schon fast, bei 20 zähnen müßte man ihn wohl 10 mm runtersetzten und den Bautenzug neu einstellen. Werde wohl mal meinen Händler mit dem Problem nerven wenn ich der erste hier bin der auch mal nen steilen Berg hochfährt und nicht gedopt ist.


----------



## sun30 (19. Mai 2009)

Sir Marv schrieb:


> @sun30: geh in Keller und zähle!



mit diesem kommentar hast du den fred entscheidend nach vorne gebracht. toll, das es solche leute wie dich im forum gibt. 

im gegensatz zu dir hat haegar68 wirklich weitergeholfen. danke für die erklärung!


----------



## Sir Marv (20. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> mit diesem kommentar hast du den fred entscheidend nach vorne gebracht. toll, das es solche leute wie dich im forum gibt.
> 
> im gegensatz zu dir hat haegar68 wirklich weitergeholfen. danke für die erklärung!



@sun30

gern geschehen! Derjenige, der das Forum mit schwachsinnigen Posts und Fragen zumüllt, ist aber wohl eher ein Anderer... 

Statistik sun30:

    * Beiträge: 390
    * Beiträge pro Tag: 15,99

    * Registriert seit: 25.04.2009

Nichts Besseres zu tun?

 DANKE, daß es Leute wie Dich gibt... dann gehen niemals die Fragen aus...  

Denk mal drüber nach!  

Sir Marv


----------



## Chucknorman (22. Mai 2009)

Was würdet ihr sagen welches Bike für mich besser geeinet wäre eher das Cube AMS Pro 100 XT oder das Cube AMS 125 XT ? 
Ich wiege 60kg und bin 175 cm groß. Ich fahre hauptsächlich im Wald aber auch Feldwege und möchte auch den einen oder anderen Wettkampf mitradeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th3Rock (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo... 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was beim AMS 125 R1 hinten für ein Bremsadapter verbaut wird? 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es ein IS ist oder?


----------



## pero38 (27. Mai 2009)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Kann mir jemand sagen, was beim AMS 125 R1 hinten für ein Bremsadapter verbaut wird?
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es ein IS ist oder?


 
Ja es ist ein IS adapter beim AMS 125 R1 verbaut!


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Mai 2009)

Wo ist den der Sinn das Vordere Kettenblatt noch weiter zu verkleinern.

Bei noch kleinerer Übersetzung wird man zwar schneller strampeln können aber genauso auch deutlich schneller ins Leere strampeln.

Und wer fährt eigentlich auf dem kleinsten Blatt, außer er hat mal nen schlechten Tag?


----------



## tbird (27. Mai 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Und wer fährt eigentlich auf dem kleinsten Blatt, außer er hat mal nen schlechten Tag?



also an manchen steigungen >20% ist so ein kleines kettenblatt durchaus hilfreich xD

aber du hast recht, im prinzip braucht man als guter fahrer nur zwei blätter ... ^^


----------



## bujo12 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

sollten alle Lager die mit der hinteren Federung zusammenhängen auch mal (regelmäßig) geschmiert werden?


----------



## hoffi08 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,  

ich fahre ein 20" AMS 125 und würde gern mal wissen, was ich so an Schläuchen einziehen kann?

Grüße

Hoffi


----------



## spirello (27. Mai 2009)

hoffi08 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre ein 20" AMS 125 und würde gern mal wissen, was ich so an Schläuchen einziehen kann?
> 
> ...



Dann sag uns, was für Reifengrößen Du fährst. Sonst wird's Kaffeesatzleserei.


----------



## Jominator (30. Mai 2009)

Wegen dieser Übersetznungsgeschichte bzw. dem kleinsten Gang:

Es mag schon sein daß man mit einer kleineren Übersetzung einen steileren Anstieg hochkommt - zumindest theoretisch. Man soltlte aber berücksictigen daß man, sobald man eine bestimme Geschwindigkeit unterschreitet, das Gleichgewicht nicht mehr halten kann.
Ich schreibe das weil ich letzte Woch am Tegernsee ein paar >20%-Steigungen hochgefahren bin und mit der serienmäßigen übersetzung schon ziemlich rumgeeiert bin.


----------



## Chucknorman (30. Mai 2009)

Ist eigentlich der Lack bei den 09er Modellen genauso anfällig wie der 08er ?


----------



## chrisNOM (1. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 16zoll passt nur ne kleine (0.5) Liter trinkflasche .....



also ich hab ne 0,7ltr drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoffi08 (1. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe den Schwalbe nobby nic drauf mit 26 x 2,25


----------



## S.D. (1. Juni 2009)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich der Lack bei den 09er Modellen genauso anfällig wie der 08er ?



Da gibt´s doch ein paar Beiträge vorher extra ein Threat dazu.

Gruß


----------



## fLoOh (1. Juni 2009)

hi an alle ams125ler 
ich fahr jetzt schon zeit 4 monaten mein bike und hab jetzt eine frage an euch. Wenn ich im mein dämpfer offen habe und im stehen fahre (z.b. an einem Berg) knackt es am hinterbau. Weiß jemand was da kaputt ist oder wie ich des problem beheben kann? Muss es zum Händler oder krieg ich des auch als laie hin? 
hoffe auf baldige antworten 
fahr nämlich am samstag in urlaub
soweit
fLoOh


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Juni 2009)

@ floOh
hey bei mir is KOMPLETT das gleiche !!!!!!! nervt mich voll, fahr meins gerade mal 500km, bei mir is es nich nur im stehen, antreten ausm stand , oder berg (auch im sitzen) und es knackt und knarzt
ich dachte auch erst es is der hinterbau, aber mittlerweile hab ich das gefühl es is das tretlager, weils immer nur bei festen pedaltritten knackt
sobald ich zeit hab geh ich zu meinem händler, kann dir dann sagen was bei dessen analyse rauskommt

@chucknorman
ist dein lack auch schon so verkratzt wie meiner ??? von den schweren stürzen seh ichs ja grad noch ein (obwohl's schon krass ist) aber auch so, überall so kleine kratzerchen, machen den lack ganz matt ...
würde am liebsten den ganzen rahmen mit schutzfolie bekleben 
@S.D. wo genau ? sry habs nich gefunden

mfg
bogl


----------



## Th3Rock (1. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> sobald ich zeit hab geh ich zu meinem händler, kann dir dann sagen was bei dessen analyse rauskommt
> 
> mfg
> bogl



Das wäre cool, weil bei mir war das kurzzeitig auch mal...


----------



## fLoOh (1. Juni 2009)

hey
danke für die info bogle 
ich hab halt blos des problem das ich ejtz damit am samstag in den urlaub für ne woche fahren werde und da dann wahrscheinlich jeden tag so 60-70km touren fahr. Meinst du des hält solang noch? Danach bring ichs eh zum Händler wegen der erst Inspektion
fLoOh


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Juni 2009)

also ich fahr bestimmt schon über 200 km so und da waren viele härtere sachen dabei, also da brauchst kein schiss zu haben !!

wenn es das tretlager ist, wie ich glaube, dann is da einfach bisschen sand oder wasser oder irgendwas reingekommen das is warscheinlich nich schlimm, wenns der hinterbau ist, dann spray doch einfach mal die gelenke und das dämpferbein mit kettenspray oder sowas ein, (hab ich auch gemacht, was das problem aber nicht behoben hat) aber das ist eh nie schlecht

mfg
bogl

schönen urlaub wünsch ich dir, gehts in die ersehnten berge oder was ?


----------



## fLoOh (1. Juni 2009)

ne 
noch net erst nochmal bisschen flachland (halt Kilometer schruben ) und dann sommerferien gehts in die Berge


----------



## S.D. (1. Juni 2009)

@S.D. wo genau ? sry habs nich gefunden

mfg
bogl[/QUOTE]

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401729


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (1. Juni 2009)

@freeride_bogl und flooh: das Knacken beim Antritt kommt mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit von der Kassette !!
Einfach die Kassette mal demontieren, alles reinigen und mit ordentlich Montage-Fett (sehr zäh) neu montieren.


----------



## S.D. (1. Juni 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> @freeride_bogl und flooh: das Knacken beim Antritt kommt mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit von der Kassette !!
> Einfach die Kassette mal demontieren, alles reinigen und mit ordentlich Montage-Fett (sehr zäh) neu montieren.



Mein Kumpel fährt auch das AMS 125 und das knackt auch fürchterlich.

Gruß


----------



## kinschman (1. Juni 2009)

S.D. schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel fährt auch das AMS 125 und das knackt auch fürchterlich.
> 
> Gruß



jaa, und jetzt ????? 

...und an der Kassette liegts also bei euch nicht, oder wie ??


----------



## Dauerposter (2. Juni 2009)

@Knacker:

Schaut euch mal das rechte Horst-Link an, ob es seitliches Spiel aufweist. Ist leider ein Schwachpunkt am AMS. Hat es Spiel, verschiebt sich das Gelenk durch die einseitige Zugbelastung bei (starkem) Antritt, was das Knacken auslöst.

Zum Testen einfach mal mit viel Kraft versuchen, das Endstück der Sitzstrebe seitlich in der Aufnahmegabel der Kettenstrebe zu verschieben.


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. Juni 2009)

hab ich jetz nich ganz gecheckt, aber egal .... 

aber die variante klingt plausibel, weil beim ams eh die billigste kassette verbaut is, dies gibt 

ich geh trozdem zuerst zum händler, bevor ich was kaputt mach ^^


----------



## fifilein (2. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ... antreten ausm stand , oder berg (auch im sitzen) und es knackt und knarzt ...
> 
> ... ich dachte auch erst es is der hinterbau, aber mittlerweile hab ich das gefühl es is das tretlager, weils immer nur bei festen pedaltritten knackt ...



ich hatte etwas ähnliches, hat andauernt geknarzt, aber so richtig lokalisieren konnte ich es nicht. dämpfer offen/zu, alles das gleiche. bin ich draugekommen sind, es sind die clip-pedale die das knarzgeräusch verursachen; habe dann nen tropfen kettenöl auf die feder vom clip-pedal gegeben und siehe da - heilige ruhe 

viel glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobGonzoo (2. Juni 2009)

Die Wälzlager am 125er sind aus meiner Sicht völlig unterdimensioniert, die Horst-Link Wälzlager auf der Kettenseite habe ich bereits zum 3ten Mal ausgetauscht und einmal den vollständigen Lagersatz. Und das Austauschen aller Lager macht wenig Spass. Beim nächsten Fully werde ich mir die Lagerung des Hinterbaus definitv ganz genau ansehen.

Bilder vom vollständigen Lagersatz gibts in meinem Album...


----------



## Dauerposter (2. Juni 2009)

So sieht´s leider aus, Rob.

Wieviele km hast du mit deinem AMS runter? Ich hoffe mal in Richtung 10.000?


----------



## fLoOh (2. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hab ich jetz nich ganz gecheckt, aber egal ....
> 
> aber die variante klingt plausibel, weil beim ams eh die billigste kassette verbaut is, dies gibt
> 
> ich geh trozdem zuerst zum händler, bevor ich was kaputt mach ^^


ich habs auch net gescheckt was er meint und ich hab die selbe einstellung wie du!Lieber geh ich zum händler und bezahl ( was bei meinem net oft der fall ist) als das ich mir was kaputt mach!
fLoOh


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. Juni 2009)

also ich war heute beim händler, aber ohne bike, nur kurz vorbeigeschaut, er sagt dass es sicher das tretlager sein wird, und er des einfach schnell aufmacht siffe rausmacht und gut is


----------



## fLoOh (2. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> also ich war heute beim händler, aber ohne bike, nur kurz vorbeigeschaut, er sagt dass es sicher das tretlager sein wird, und er des einfach schnell aufmacht siffe rausmacht und gut is



hey
a ok dann weiß ich ja an was es liegt
mal schaun ob ichs vorm urlaub noch mal zu händler schaff
schönen abend noch
fLoOh


----------



## haegar68 (3. Juni 2009)

Jominator schrieb:


> Wegen dieser Übersetznungsgeschichte bzw. dem kleinsten Gang:
> 
> Es mag schon sein daß man mit einer kleineren Übersetzung einen steileren Anstieg hochkommt - zumindest theoretisch. Man soltlte aber berücksictigen daß man, sobald man eine bestimme Geschwindigkeit unterschreitet, das Gleichgewicht nicht mehr halten kann.
> Ich schreibe das weil ich letzte Woch am Tegernsee ein paar >20%-Steigungen hochgefahren bin und mit der serienmäßigen übersetzung schon ziemlich rumgeeiert bin.


Das Gleichgewicht ist nicht so wild, eher der Grip bzw aufsteigendes Vorderrad wenn der Grip reicht aber es gibt halt Fahrer( wie mich) die lieber etwas schneller  und dafür leichter treten


----------



## RobGonzoo (4. Juni 2009)

Dauerposter schrieb:


> So sieht´s leider aus, Rob.
> 
> Wieviele km hast du mit deinem AMS runter? Ich hoffe mal in Richtung 10.000?



Ja, etwas über 10.000. Davon viel Strasse, ebene Strecken, aber auch härtere Belastungen wie Gardasee. Mit Ausrüstung wiege ich zwischen 80 und 85kg.


----------



## Jominator (4. Juni 2009)

An alle:

War heute bei Rabe und habe mir eine neue Kette gekauft:
Shimano CN-HG93 for 9-speed mit 114 Gliedern.
Beim Nachmesen habe ich dann festgestellt daß die originale Kette die seit Anbeginn drauf war nur 108 Glieder hatte.

Was stimmt hier nicht?


----------



## tbird (4. Juni 2009)

Es stimmt die Länge der Kette nicht. Ist aber kein Problem, einfach ein paar Glieder rausmachen, bis die Länge passt.


----------



## Sucrams (4. Juni 2009)

@RobGonzoo: Das mit den Lagern klingt ja nicht so doll.  Worauf würdest Du beim nächsten Fully denn achten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny85 (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
habe mich gerade hier angemeldet, weil ich das mit dem Knacken hier gelesen habe!

Ich habe nun etwas länger, als einen Monat das AMS 125 XT und habe ca. 500 km damit im Teuto gemacht!

Kurz vor der ersten Durchsicht, fing das Rad an zu knacken, ich dachte auch erst, es wäre das Tretlager aber als ich das gereinigt habe und das Knacken immer noch da war, habe ich mal alle Lager nachgezogen und siehe da, einige waren lose!
Bei der Durchsicht habe ich den Mechaniker darauf hingewiesen und er hat nochmal alle Lager auf das vorgeschrieben Drehmoment angezogen und mir gesagt das ich das Beobachten soll!! Denn es könnte sein, dass der Kleber oder Festiger nicht richtig hält und sich die Lager immer wieder lösen!

Wenn das der fall ist, müsste ich das Rad mal über Nacht bringen, dass sie die Lager komplett neu einsetzen können!

Evtl. ist da mal ein Anhaltspunkt für die AMS Rider die schreiben, das sie erst ein paar 100 km unterwegs sind!


----------



## NoSaintRider (4. Juni 2009)

wo zieht man denn die Lager nach?


----------



## Benny85 (4. Juni 2009)

An den Sechskant (Inbus) einsätze! Aufs vorgeschrieben Drehmoment oder Zartes Handfest, wenn kein Drehmomentschlüssel vorhanden ist!

Hier mal die Date:

Dämpferbefestigung mit 6 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)
Verschraubung Huptlager 12 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)
Verschraubung Horstlink 6 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)
Verschraubun Umlenkhebel 6 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)


----------



## fLoOh (4. Juni 2009)

hey
danke benny85 jetzt weiß ich an was es liegt!
werde die Lager dannn morgen nach ziehn und dann kann ich entspannt in den Urlaub fahren (bzw. biken )
schönen abend noch 
fLoOh


----------



## RobGonzoo (4. Juni 2009)

Sucrams schrieb:


> @RobGonzoo: Das mit den Lagern klingt ja nicht so doll.  Worauf würdest Du beim nächsten Fully denn achten?



Ich würde mir zuerst den vollständigen Ersatzlager-Satz zeigen lassen und die dazugehörige Einbauanleitung. Daraus geht dann automatisch hervor, welche Lagerdimensionen und Qualitäten an welcher Stelle der Federung eingebaut sind.

Und ich wiederhole das gerne in jedem Post: Das äußere Horstlink-Wälzlager auf der Kettenseite ist beim AMS 125 gnadenlos unterdimensioniert, bzw. der Rahmen nicht steif genug. Die Torsion und damit verbundene Axiallast ist einfach zu groß für diese Chinakracher-Lager.


----------



## RobGonzoo (4. Juni 2009)

Benny85 schrieb:


> An den Sechskant (Inbus) einsätze! Aufs vorgeschrieben Drehmoment oder Zartes Handfest, wenn kein Drehmomentschlüssel vorhanden ist!



Wenn keine Drehmomentschlüssel vorhanden, dann dort nachziehen wo ein Drehmomentschlüssel vorhanden ist.

Zartes Handfest ist entweder zuviel oder zuwenig. In jedem Fall ist es ein Glücksspiel.

Wenn kein Drehmomentschlüssel vorhanden ist, würde ich an solchen Sachen gar nicht rumschrauben. In meinem Bikerkreis bin ich der einzige, der sich den Luxus eines vernünftigen Dehmomentschlüssels leistet und helfe immer bei den Notfällen, wenn sich die Kollegen "verschraubt" haben. Quasi als letzte Station vor dem teuren Bikeshop. Und wenn ich dann die sicherheitsrelevanten Schrauben wie Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und Bremsen kontrolliere, stehen mir regelmässig die Haare zu Berge.

"Zartes Handfest..."


----------



## tbird (5. Juni 2009)

Drehmomentschlüssel ist absolute pflicht ... 

Habe gestern meinem Bike den Sommerservice gegönnt, will heissen:

-Steuersatzlager neu
-Dämpferbuchsen neu
-Kette neu
-Schaltzüge und -hüllen neu

Bei der Gegenheit hab ich das Bike auch gleich mal grundgereinigt (am Ende lag ja eh nur noch der Rahmen vor mir) und den Lenker neu mit Montagepaste befestigt ... 

So war der Stand gestern Nachmittag: 








Inzwischen hab ich alles wieder zusammen ^^ Nach 4 Stunden schrauben und putzen hatte ich gestern aber irgendwie kein bock mehr zum einstellen ... xD Das mach ich glaub heute nach der Arbeit


----------



## RobGonzoo (5. Juni 2009)

Einen Montageständer gibt es schon für wenig Geld


----------



## tbird (5. Juni 2009)

Hehe ich wusste das das kommt xD

Ja, der Montageständer steht irgendwie noch beim Händler ... *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobGonzoo (5. Juni 2009)

Aber XTR Kurbeln  Ich mache es umgekehrt. Habe mir erst meine Werkstatt eingerichtet und baue jetzt nach und nach andere Teile dran. Da macht das Schrauben irgendwie mehr Spass. Wenigstens stellst Du das Rad nicht auf den Kopf 





Heute kommt mein Easton MonkeyLite XC Hi-Riser in 685mm, 31.8mm, 186g Lenker. 

Den Vorbau habe ich ja schon auf 90mm geändert, ich glaube mit dem neuen Lenker wird das Fahrgefühl direkt um 100% besser. (Um mal was zum direkten Thema zu schreiben)

In der Serienvariante mit dem langen, flachen Vorbau fährt sich das 125er wie ein LKW. Wenn man dann einmal auf ein Cannondale Rize gesetzt hat, weiss wie sich ein wirklich schönes Allmountain anfühlen sollte.


----------



## tbird (5. Juni 2009)

Schöne Werkstatt hast du da .. aber IN DER WOHNUNG? Sowas würd ich wenn, dann im Keller / Hobbyraum einrichten. 

Rad aufn kopf ist ja unkritisch, eigentlich.

Zum Thema: Ich hab den Race Face SL Carbon Rizer mit nem 100mm Vorbau ... damit komme ich sehr gut klar, Serpentinen (bis S3) sind Problemlos fahrbar, ebenso wie lange Anstiege / Gefälle / auf der Geraden. 

Aber das muss eh jeder für sich herausfinden, was am besten passt ...


----------



## RobGonzoo (5. Juni 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> Schöne Werkstatt hast du da .. aber IN DER WOHNUNG?



Ja, wo denn sonst? Man muss eben Prioritäten setzen 
Ich finde das sehr praktisch da zu schrauben. Wer geht schon gerne mitten in der Nacht gerne in den Keller, weil man noch eine Idee hat, bzw. noch etwas kontrollieren will.


----------



## tbird (5. Juni 2009)

Das kommt ganz drauf an, wie der Keller ausgetattet ist


----------



## dirkbaum39 (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo AMS 125 - Gemeinde
Mein 125er hat bald seinen 1. Geburtstag, jetzt treten aber ernsthafte Probleme auf.
- FOX TALAS 32 RLS 2008er: Die Gabel verweigert die 3. Stufe. Soll heissen: Ist die Gabel komplett abgesenkt auf 100mm und ich möchte umstellen auf 120mm dann passiert gar nichts. Erst wenn ich auf 140mm verstelle taucht die Gabel etwas auf. An was könnte das wohl liegen. Habt Ihr Ideen?
- Horstlink-Lager: Bei der heutigen Trainingsrunde hat sich die Schraube am Horstlink-Lager verabschiedet, soll heissen die Schraube hat sich von der Buchsenhülse trotz Loctite gelöst und ist schließlich aus dem Lager gefallen. Die letzten 10km waren dank eines Sicherungs-Splintes von einem vorbeifahrenden Traktor nur noch mit Not möglich. Fazit: Öfters mal die Verbindungen kontrollieren.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit den Lagern? Wechselt Ihr diese nach einer bestimmten Laufleistung aus?
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Dauerposter (6. Juni 2009)

Mit wieviel Druck fährst du die Talas? Meine springt von Anfang an nicht wirklich heraus, wenn ich auf mehr Federweg umstelle. Hast du mal versucht, leicht am Lenker zu ziehen, taucht sie dann etwas raus?

Rechtes Horstlink, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jominator (6. Juni 2009)

@ dirkbaum39:
Bei mir waren die Probleme ähnlich. Habe mein Problem ja ca. 100 bis 200 Posts vorher beschrieben. Nachdem meine Gabel zwecks Garantieverlängerung in der Inspektion war funzt das Teil wieder richtig. Das kostet zwar 150 Kracher aber dafür hat sie jetzt auch noch ein weiteres Jahr Garantie.


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juni 2009)

dirkbaum39 schrieb:


> Hallo AMS 125 - Gemeinde
> Mein 125er hat bald seinen 1. Geburtstag, jetzt treten aber ernsthafte Probleme auf.
> - FOX TALAS 32 RLS 2008er: Die Gabel verweigert die 3. Stufe. Soll heissen: Ist die Gabel komplett abgesenkt auf 100mm und ich möchte umstellen auf 120mm dann passiert gar nichts. Erst wenn ich auf 140mm verstelle taucht die Gabel etwas auf. An was könnte das wohl liegen. Habt Ihr Ideen?
> ....


 
Hatte ich auch schon. Das Problem lässt sich möglicherweise beheben, wenn du dein Rad mal eine Weile auf den Kopf stellst. Dann werden die oberen Schwämmchen (die haben bestimmt einen Namen ) wieder durchfeuchtet und die Gabel reagiert wieder sensibler


----------



## dirkbaum39 (7. Juni 2009)

Jominator schrieb:


> @ dirkbaum39:
> Bei mir waren die Probleme ähnlich. Habe mein Problem ja ca. 100 bis 200 Posts vorher beschrieben. Nachdem meine Gabel zwecks Garantieverlängerung in der Inspektion war funzt das Teil wieder richtig. Das kostet zwar 150 Kracher aber dafür hat sie jetzt auch noch ein weiteres Jahr Garantie.


@Jominator:
Wie lange hat das Hin und Her mit der Gabel gedauert? Ich starte in 6 Wochen einen Alpen-X.


----------



## dirkbaum39 (7. Juni 2009)

Dauerposter schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Druck fährst du die Talas? Meine springt von Anfang an nicht wirklich heraus, wenn ich auf mehr Federweg umstelle. Hast du mal versucht, leicht am Lenker zu ziehen, taucht sie dann etwas raus?
> 
> Rechtes Horstlink, oder?



110 Psi. Das Ziehen am Lenker bringt nichts.
Ja, es ist der rechte Horstlink.


----------



## Barney_1 (7. Juni 2009)

Tach zusammen,
ich habe meine Gabel ( FOX Talas 140 RLC ) jetzt zum zweiten mal eingeschickt und hab so langsam voll den Hals. Laut Auskunft meines Händlers dauert es noch bis mindestens Mittwoch bis die Gabel von Toxoholics wieder da ist ( sind ja dann auch erst 3 1/2 Wochen um).
Problem war das sich die Gabel selbstständig von 140 auf 120 mm Federweg absenkte wenn man mehrere Schläge hintereinander hatte also wenn man zb. einen Wurzelteppich überfuhr.
Man konnte dann beobachten wie der Einstellhebel von selber in die 120 mm Position wanderte. zurückstellen während der Fahrt war extrem nervig da nach kürzester Zeit genau das selbe wieder passierte.
Hat das eventuell schon mal jemand gehabt und kann mir sagen woran es lag ?


----------



## Jominator (7. Juni 2009)

dirkbaum39 schrieb:


> @Jominator:
> Wie lange hat das Hin und Her mit der Gabel gedauert? Ich starte in 6 Wochen einen Alpen-X.



Ich glaube es ware 3 Wochen. Das ist aber irrelevant, da es, wenn du deine Gabel einschickst, nur von der Anzahl der Gabeln abhängt die dann aktuell vor deiner noch abgearbeitet werden müssen. So ist es zumindest bei Toxohlic's.
Wenn du den Thread nach meinen Postings durchsuchst findest du die Geschichte in allen Details.


----------



## MatthiasU (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe ein neues AMS 125 SE, das mit Magura Louise Bremsen ausgestattet ist. Allerdings stelle ich fest, dass die Bremshebel zu weit nach außen ragen. Da der Lenker wegen seiner Form eine andere Anbringung nicht erlaubt, bin ich gezwungen, beim "Downhill" die Hände weiter außen zu haben, um mehr Kontrolle beim Fahren mit "Einfingerbremsen" zu haben. Kann man von der Louise die Bremshebel (und nur den Hebel) gegen einen kürzeren austauschen? Warum ist der so laaaang?

Danke für jede Hilfe!


----------



## sun30 (7. Juni 2009)

MatthiasU schrieb:


> Ich habe ein neues AMS 125 SE, das mit Magura Louise Bremsen ausgestattet ist. Allerdings stelle ich fest, dass die Bremshebel zu weit nach außen ragen. Da der Lenker wegen seiner Form eine andere Anbringung nicht erlaubt, bin ich gezwungen, beim "Downhill" die Hände weiter außen zu haben, um mehr Kontrolle beim Fahren mit "Einfingerbremsen" zu haben. Kann man von der Louise die Bremshebel (und nur den Hebel) gegen einen kürzeren austauschen? Warum ist der so laaaang?



Hast du das Bike http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1261 ?


----------



## MatthiasU (7. Juni 2009)

Ja!


----------



## ssirius (7. Juni 2009)

Ich habs in die Kaufberatung gepostet, aber ich glaube hier ist meine Frage besser aufgehoben.

Ich interessier(t)e mich fürs aktuelle Stereo "The One". Konnte aber keinen Händler in meiner Nähe finden, der eins in meiner Grösse (20") vorrätig hat. In 18" wärs da gewesen. War ja klar. 
Naja, ich sehe es jetzt positiv, denn sonst hätte ich das AMS 125 gar nicht gefunden. Denn das scheint für mich sogar besser geeignet zu sein, da ich auch auch oft auf befestigen Wegen unterwegs bin. Mein Gedanke zumindest.  

Ach und optisch gefällt es mir auch sehr gut. 

Hab mir für morgen schon mal eine Liste der Händler in meiner Nähe geschrieben. Ich werde morgen mal sehen, was die noch so auf Lager haben.

Welches AMS 125 würdet Ihr empfehlen ? Taugt der Rahmen überhaupt was. Man liest ja nicht selten von Knackgeräuschen, die auf geringe Steifigkeit hindeuten sollen ?
Das AMS 125 "The One" wird mein Budget leider doch sprengen. Also käme da entweder das AMS 125 XT oder das AMS 125 R1 MAG in Frage. 
Im Prinzip würde mir das R1 MAG besser gefallen. Ich kann aber zur Formula R1 Magnesium kaum etwas finden. Weder positives noch negatives. 

Was ist eigentlich von rabe-bike.de zu halten ? Denn der Händler hat für mich sehr interessante Modelle. 
Das im Link zum Bleistift:
http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1262

Das Problem ist nur, der Händler ist 260km von mir weg. Einmal hinfahren zum Holen wäre ja kein Problem, aber wenn mal was ist ....

Ich werde lieber erstmal die Händler in meinem Umkreis bis 50km befragen. 

Was haltet Ihr im allgemeinen vom AMS 125 und speziell von der Formula R1 Magnesium Bremse ?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (7. Juni 2009)

@Matthias, wie bist du mit dem Bike und Rabe zufrieden? Gab es Rabatt beim Kauf?


----------



## ssirius (8. Juni 2009)

So, habe heute alle Händler in meiner Umgebung mal nach einem AMS 125 interviewt. Tja, gar nicht so einfach. 

Immerhin konnte ich aber einen finden, der noch eines aus 2008 da hat, dazu auch noch in der passenden Grösse. 

Es handelt sich dabei um ein AMS 125 XT (2008) in bronzefarben. Ich war bisher nur auf schwarz fixiert.  Erstens weils widerstandsfähiger, haltbarer ist und zweitens mir auch sehr gut gefällt. Das bronzefarbene ist ebenfalls anodisiert und sieht ebenfalls hammermässig aus.  

Der Preis fürs Vorjahresmodell ist mMn aber deutlich zu hoch. Der Händler verlangt dafür noch 2700 EUR. Der Listenpreis lag gerade mal 99 EUR darüber, also bei 2799 EUR. Habe aber noch keine Verhandlungen geführt. War ja nur ein kurzes Telefongespräch. 

Wieviel, meint Ihr, wäre ein angemessener Preis dafür ? 
Was hat sich am 2009er Modell geändert ? Mir ist bis jetzt nur der um 5mm längere Federweg am Hinterbau beim 2009er bekannt. Sind Euch irgendwelche Schwächen am 2008er bekannt, die beim 2009er verbessert wurden ?

Gruss


----------



## MatthiasU (8. Juni 2009)

@sun30:
Jo, ich bin ganz zufrieden. Es sind wirklich nur die Bremshebel, die mich etwas stören. Mit meinem 176cm und knapp 80kg, habe ich mich für ein 18'' Rahmen entschieden. Aufgrund meines Fahrstils, fahre ich mit weit ausgezogenen Sattel. Hier würde sich sogar fast ein 20'' Rahmen rentieren, aber dann ist das Fahrrad nicht so gut für "Amateurdownhill" geeignet. Mit 18'' geht das doch wesentlich besser.


----------



## ssirius (8. Juni 2009)

@ MatthiasU
Ich habe gesehen, dass Du Dein AMS 125 bei Rabe gekauft hast, obwohl Du lt. Deiner Sig nicht aus München bist, sondern aus Heidelberg. Ist das so oder bist Du eh öfter in München ?

Wie machst Du das, wenn mal was defekt ist ?

Ich möchte mir ebenfalls ein AMS 125 kaufen und mir wurde heute am Telefon gesagt, dass "mein" Modell vorrätig wäre. 

Meine Bedenken gehen nur in die Richtung, falls mal was grösseres sein sollte. Kleinere Reparaturen möchte ich selbst machen. Aber wenn mal irgendwelche Lager, die eingepresst sind, getauscht werden müssen, fehlt mir einfach das Spezialwerkzeug (Abzieher usw.)  ...

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie sich die Händler bei mir im Ort anstellen, wenn ich dort mit einem Bike ankomme, welches nicht dort gekauft wurde ?! Betteln tu ich eigentlich sehr ungern. 

Das Telefongespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter von Rabe war sehr aufschlussreich u. hinterliess einen positiven Eindruck bei mir. Die Rabe SE-Modelle werden übrigens nicht von Rabe umgebaut, sondern direkt von Cube so geliefert, im Auftrag von Rabe.

Ich habe mir mal ein AMS 125 bis übermorgen reservieren lassen. Heute werde ich mir aber noch das AMS 125 XT aus 2008 vom Händler bei mir in der Nähe anschauen.  (siehe mein vorheriges Post von heute) 
Wenn sich beim Preis allerdings nicht mehr viel tut, fahr ich lieber die 260km nach München. 

Mal sehen.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. Juni 2009)

Was  wie teuer ist dein hÃ¤ndler bitteschÃ¶n

ich wÃ¼rde hier in wÃ¼rzburg das ams 125 xt aus 2009 fÃ¼r 1999 bekommen, also ist das wirklich etwas ARG Ã¼bertrieben, da wÃ¼rde ich dann doch lieber das 09er  bei rabe oder so bestellen, als 700 â¬ mehr fÃ¼r ein vorjahresmodell zu zahlen!

achja: fÃ¼r garantiefÃ¤lle kannst du zu jedem cube hÃ¤ndler in deiner nÃ¤he fahren  die wÃ¼rden dir sicher auch gegen eine gewisse aufwandsentschÃ¤digung auch sachen an deinem bike reparieren, davon verdienen die ja schlieÃlich ihr tÃ¤glich brot.

ich fahre selbst ein 125er aus 07 (allerdings als louise und restlich auch mit der ausstattung der se-modelle, bis auf die kurbel...) und mus ssagen ich bin schon SEHR zufrieden 

und wieso fÃ¤hrst du 260km nach mÃ¼nchen? versand wÃ¼rde ja auch nicht die welt kosten  da ist der sprit teurer

mfg Eck


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juni 2009)

AMS und Sonne


----------



## ssirius (8. Juni 2009)

@ mzaskar

Sehr schön. 


@ Eck1992

Man kann das AMS 125 XT aus 2008 kaum mit dem aus 2009 vergleichen. Das Modell aus 2008 ist deutlich besser ausgestattet. Der Neupreis des 2008er betrug 2799 EUR. Den Neupreis des 2009er hast Du ja selbst schon genannt.

Hast schon recht mit dem Hinfahren. Ich wollte mir das Teil halt vorher nochmal genau ansehen. Man weiss ja nie. Vor allem mal probesitzen u. fahren. Aber vielleicht kann ich das ja gleich nachher beim Händler mit dem 2008er AMS. Die Geometrie wird so wohl kaum unterscheiden zum 2009er Modell. Das muss ich aber vor meiner Preisverhandlung machen. 

Wenn das passt, wäre Bestellen auch in Ordnung.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. Juni 2009)

inwiefern soll das 08er besser ausgestattet sein  davon hab ich ja noch garnichts gehört

könntest du mal die 08er ausstattung auflisten (dann schau ich mal inwiefern ich sie mit meiner aktuellen vergleichen kann )

mfg Eck


----------



## MatthiasU (8. Juni 2009)

@ssirius:

Wie schon gesagt wurde: Große Reparaturen würde ich beim lokalen Profi machen - auch weil ich mich irgendwo langsam als Stammkunde etablieren möchte . Eine Reparatur in München ist nicht billiger, überhaupt ist München ja allgemein teuer (hab selber dort gewohnt, daher kenne ich rabe).

PS: Der Dämpfer vom AMS 125 ist der Hammer! Heute habe ich den mal ganz genau unters Auge genommen. Unter der Geometrie des AMS 125 spricht bei den kleinsten Feinheiten an und arbeitet fleißig ohne Pause. Kleine Bergauffahren sind auch möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (8. Juni 2009)

@ssirius, 2700â¬ fÃ¼r das 2008er ist viel zu teuer!  dann lieber das rabe se fÃ¼r 1999â¬. das gibts nÃ¤mlich auch in weiÃ. ansonsten ist das einzige ams 125 in weiÃ nÃ¤mlich das the one - kostet aber 3000â¬!

versand kostet bei rabe 20â¬ http://www.rabe-bike.de/versand.html

da es ein cube ist dÃ¼rfte das jeder cube hÃ¤ndler annehmen. also reparaturen sollten kein problem sein. wenn du es probefahren willst fahr halt nach mÃ¼nchen. zumal du es schon in deiner grÃ¶Ãe reserviert hast. dann kÃ¶nntest du es direkt mitnehmen.


----------



## ssirius (8. Juni 2009)

@ Eck1992

Hier zuerst die Daten des 2008er:

Man beachte die durchgehende XT-Ausstattung und vor allen den hochwertigen Mavic-LRS ! Der alleine kostet schon deutlich über 500 EUR. 

*Model*            AMS 125 XT                            *Rahmen*            HPA 7005 Hydroform STK triple butted, FSP 4-Link-System                            *Größe* *Farbe*            Brown Anodized oder Black Anodized                            *Gabel*            Fox 32 Talas RLC, 100/120/140mm, Lockout                            *Dämpfer*            Fox Float RP23, Einbaulänge 200mm                            *Steuersatz*            FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert                            *Vorbau* Syntace F139                            *Lenker*            Easton EA50                            *Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT Shadow                            *Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT                            *Schalthebel* Shimano Deore XT Rapidfire-Plus                            *Bremsanlage* Shimano Deore XT, hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/180mm)                            *Kurbelgarnitur* Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm                            *Kassette* Shimano Deore XT 11-32Z., 9-fach                            *Kette* Shimano HG93                            *Felgen* Mavic Crossmax ST Systemlaufradsatz                            *Naben*            siehe Felgen *Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25                            *Pedale* Shimano M520                            *Sattel*            Fi'zi:k Nisene                            *Sattelstütze*            Thomson Elite Setback                            *Gewicht*            12,2kg


@ MatthiasU
Eine Reparatur in München bei Rabe käme für mich gar nicht in Frage. Der Aufwand wäre mir viel zu gross. 


@ sun30
Bei mir kommt nur das schwarze oder bronzefarbene in Frage wegen dem anodisierten Rahmen. Habe mit den normalen Lackierungen keine guten Erfahrungen beim MTB gemacht. Gefallen tun mir beide sehr gut.  
Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Wenn der Händler wirklich bei den 2700  bleibt, kann er es behalten. Bei 2200-2300 könnte ich vielleicht schwach werden. Eher bei 2200 . Aber wenn er schon 2700  vorgibt, glaube ich nicht im Traum daran, dass er soweit runter geht. Naja, schau mer mal. Heute war leider zu, aber morgen geh ich nochmal hin. Wenn ich das Teil zumindest mal probefahren kann, könnte ich, falls der Preis zu hoch bleibt, die Fahrt nach München sparen und das Rad bestellen.

Ich habe mir nun doch das AMS 125 XTR SE reservieren lassen. Das AMS 125 SE für 1999  ist in meiner Grösse nicht verfügbar. Und ich wollte doch vernünftig sein. Aber nein, diesmal nicht. 
Übrigens ist der LRS des 2008er AMS 125 von dem ich mir morgen mal den Preis geben lasse um einiges besser als der am Rabe AMS 125 XTR SE. Aber naja, man kann eben nicht alles haben. 

Ich glaube auch, dass es keine Probleme mit Service u. Reparatur bei einem anderen Cube-Händler in meiner Umgebung geben sollte. Kann zwar sein, dass man länger warten muss, aber so oft wirds hoffentlich nicht der Fall sein.

Habt Ihr eine Ahnung, ob das Rad im Karton verpackt in einen Golf 4 passt ? Der Karton sollte nämlich auf alle Fälle mit.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. Juni 2009)

ne sry ich weiß nciht ob es rein passt

aber den einzigen vorteil sehe ich wirklich im laufradsatz weil das normale am s125 xt ja auch durchgängig xt hat 

rabe verbaut halt dt swiss laufräder

aber warum denn das xtr  ich finde die marta jetzt nicht so gut wie die louise


----------



## sun30 (8. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Habt Ihr eine Ahnung, ob das Rad im Karton verpackt in einen Golf 4 passt ? Der Karton sollte nÃ¤mlich auf alle FÃ¤lle mit.



wenn du bei rabe probefÃ¤hrst und das bike direkt mitnimmst hast du doch eh kein karton. einfach vr rausnehmen und in den kofferraum. verstehe die frage daher nicht. weil vor der probefahrt sollten die dÃ¤mpfer optimal auf dich eingstellt werden. ist also nicht nen xbeliebiges rad ausm lager.

Ã¼brigens gabs bei bike discount bis vor wenigen tagen das ams 125 k18 2008er fÃ¼r 1449â¬. ist zwar nicht mehr auf der webseite aber wenns dich interessiert einfach mal anrufen obs vielleicht noch welche gibt.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. Juni 2009)

naja aber andererseits: er hätte das geld fürs xtr da! deshalb würde ich sagen das 08er k18 kommt nicht in frage (alleine schon wegen der rock shox gabel im vergleich zur fox, bin selbst bekennender fox-liebhaber )


----------



## sun30 (8. Juni 2009)

wenns geld da ist okay. besser geht irgendwie immer. aber ich find man sollte irgendwo grenzen ziehen. das rabe se 1999 find ich p/l mäßig besser und das hat vorne und hinten auch fox genau wie das xtr. auf der rabe seite steht ja auch: Dem Verstand reicht XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (8. Juni 2009)

@ Eck1992
Die Kurbel des 2009er ist auch noch SLX. Macht zwar nicht so viel aus. Der Hauptanteil liegt bei den Laufrädern, denn die alleine kosten schon eine Stange Geld. Obs nötig ist, ka.

Wie Du findest die Marta nicht so gut wie die Louise. Die Marta ist, soweit mir bekannt, schon über der Louise angesiedelt. Oder etwa nicht ? Wir reden hier von den 2009er Versionen.


@ sun30
Das mit dem Karton stimmt schon, ich dachte nur, falls ich das Rad mal schicken muss ... Der Karton müsste aber zusammengefaltet auch reinpassen. 

Beim Bike-Discount möchte ich eigentlich nicht kaufen. Wollte heute mal was fragen, war aber einfach kein Durchkommen. Ständig wurde kurz abgehoben und wieder aufgelegt. Das iss nix.
Das AMS 125 K18 2008 ist zwar günstig, ich hab mir aber was anderes vorgestellt. 

Dass das Rabe XT Modell das bessere P/L Verhältnis hat, ist völlig richtig. Es ist in meiner Grösse aber nicht da, deshalb auch ein Grund mich für die XTR Variante zu entscheiden. Ausserdem find ich die auch sehr schön. 

Das wird mein erstes richtig schönes MTB.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. Juni 2009)

ja die marta ist darüber angesiedelt, aber nur weil sie leichter ist (imho) aber an standfestigkeit und leichtem dh ist die louise überlegen (oder??)

stimmt  ist ja wirklich nur ne slx kurbel, wusste ich ja garnicht *verduzt* da bin ich um mein 07er ja richtig froh

und ja ich glaube die laufräder werden doch auch schon ordentlich sein, vorallem da dadurch ja auch ein großteil des gewichts eingespart werden konnte


mal eine frage wegen einem problemchen in die runde:

meine bremsen sind ncoh ziemlich jungfräulich (kinschman hatte ja ziemlich gleich die avid drauf) und ich hab hinten ein bestialisches quitschen beim bremsen. gibt das sich mit der Zeit, wenn ich sie wirklich knüppelhart versuche einzufahren (kann bei 60kg ne weile dauern, denke ich), oder liegt das problem wo anders?

mfg Eck


----------



## MatthiasU (8. Juni 2009)

Nun, alle mal zurÃ¼ck zum Verstand:

Warum das XTR-Bike fÃ¼r 600â¬ mehr? Ist das nicht unachtsam?

XT soll von der Belastung her mit dem XTR gleichziehen. Der Mehrpreis liegt nur am Gewicht. Und da wir hier schon in der Oberklasse sind, steigt der exponentiell an. Nicht zuletzt kaufst du hier ein All-Mountain und kein Rennmountainbike.

Magura Marta vs Magura Louise. Auch hier ergibt sich der Mehrpreis der Marta vor allem wegen des geringeren Gewichts. Interessant ist hierbei, das Magura selber die Louise fÃ¼r hÃ¤rtere All-Mountain bis Endurofahrer empfiehlt. Die Marta dagegen fÃ¼r All-Mountain bis Race. Nicht unerwÃ¤hnt soll auch bleiben, das die Louise eine leicht hÃ¶here Bremskraft hat als die Marta.

Wenn schon 600â¬ mehr, dann wÃ¼rde ich doch zu dem Stereo raten. Das hat eine noch ausgelÃ¼gelte Federtechnik. Dies wird bestimmt auch wichtigerer Grund sein dies Fahrrad zu kaufen, als eine XTR statt XT-Kurbel, oder? (NatÃ¼rlich gibt es ja andere kleine Dinge beim XTR Modell...)

Bremsen und Federtechnik (d.h. auch Rahmen) sollten maÃgeblich bei dem Fahrradkauf sein. Sie sind ausschlaggebend fÃ¼r Fahrverhalten uns Sicherheit bei hohen Belastungen.

Das beim Stereo und Fritzz der DÃ¤mpfer anfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r Steinschlag ist, halte ich fÃ¼r Unsinn. Wie in aller Welt sollen Steine an der Kurbel und der Schutzvorrichtung vorbei? Nur feine, leichte Sedimente kÃ¶nnen vom Hinterrad unglÃ¼cklich gegen den DÃ¤mpfer geschleudert werden. Nicht zuletzt sind auch Cubes Ingenieure homo sapiens sapiens.

Und fÃ¼r die, die Einsicht zeigen: Was sind 2 kg, bei 11-13kg (Fahrrad) + 75-80kg Person? Es sind ca. 2%. Wenn ihr schon so spart, dann solltet ihr auch den beim Rucksack, der Kleidung und eurem KÃ¶rper (Fitness) entsprechend handeln


----------



## sun30 (8. Juni 2009)

ich stimm matthias zu. fürs fahren reicht xt, xtr ist halt luxus. für bis 2000 halte ich das rabe se für gut. für 2600 würd ich auch das stereo kaufen.


----------



## ssirius (8. Juni 2009)

Matthias, Du hast mich durch Deine guten Argumente. jetzt doch wieder ins Grübeln gebracht. 

Ihr habt im Prinzip vollkommen recht. Ich werde mir das doch nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 

Ursprünglich wollte ich mir eigentlich ein Stereo "The One" kaufen. Konnte aber keinen Händler finden, der eines vorrätig hatte. Bin dann aber irgendwie auf den Trichter gekommen, dass für meine Zwecke ein AMS 125 besser geeignet ist, weil universeller einsetzbar. Der Meinung bin ich noch immer. 

Evtl. warte ich die zwei Wochen bis das AMS 125 XT SE wieder bei Rabe verfügbar ist. Für 1999  bekomme ich bei Canyon, falls die mal liefern können , auch nichts besseres.

Werde trotzdem morgen nochmal mit dem Händler, der das bronzefarbene 2008er AMS 125 XT anbietet, über den Preis reden. Was wäre denn Eurer Meinung ein angemessener Preis dafür ?


----------



## sun30 (8. Juni 2009)

hast du eigentlich bei allen drei filialen nach der lieferzeit gefragt? weil jede filiale ist eigenständig glaub ich. in nem anderen fred war jemand in einer filiale und hat nen kleineres bike probegefahren weils in seiner größe nicht mehr da war. der verkäufer hat es dann aber von ne anderen filiale schicken lassen, dauerte aber 2 wochen  damit der kunde halt mit dem bike in seiner größe probefahren kann. also service ist wohl gut kommt aber stark auf die filiale an. im bayern forum gibts auch nen fred dazu.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. Juni 2009)

max 2,2 k (ist aber nur imho)

achja kann mir jemand bei meinem bremsproblem weiterhelfen?

und zu den 2kg, bei mir! sähe das anders aus  das wären da etwa 3,3%  aber ok hab auch nur 60kg zu bieten ^^, ist aber immernoch seeeehr wenig


----------



## sun30 (8. Juni 2009)

@Eck, oft wird empfohlen 30 mal von 30 kmh auf 0 runterzubremsen. hast du das schon gemacht?


----------



## Jominator (9. Juni 2009)

Dann will ich mal meinen Senf zu dem Vergleich dazugeben:
Das Strero mag durchaus das bessere MTB sein. Das AMS 125 hat aber meines Erachtens einen (für mich wichigen) Vorteil. Das einfache Umschalten des hinteren Dämpfers, das bei mir häufig vorkommt. Mich würde es ziemlich nerven wenn ich mich da jedes mal verbiegen muß um an das Hebelchen zu kommen. Beim AMS 125 geht das total easy und schnell.


----------



## sun30 (9. Juni 2009)

gutes argument! das ams 125 ist nen gutes allmountain allround bike find ich. das stereo ist doch eher abwärts orientiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Juni 2009)

also ich mag mein 125er und bewege es auch wirklcih gerne abwärts  oder auch mal ein wenig durch die luft 

zum bremsen: ja eigentlich müsste es mittlerweile gut eingebremst sein, aber wer weiß, hab beim bremsen nicht mitgezählt mach ich einfach demnächst mal 

mal sehn wenns dann noch nicht besser ist geb ich euch nochmal bescheid/such jemanden auf der mir sagt warum das ganze so ist


----------



## ssirius (9. Juni 2009)

Komme gerade vom Händler wegen Probefahrt auf dem 2008er AMS 125 XT und der anschliessenden Preisverhandlung.

Ich hatte ja schon berichtet, dass mir der Händler am Telefon das Rad für 2700  angeboten hat. Dazu meinte er noch, das Rad kostete 2008 UVP 2899 .

Heute war das anders. 

Nachdem ich Interesse am Rad gezeigt hatte u. auch ganz kurz mal gefahren bin, fragte ich natürlich was das Rad kosten solle. Da meinte er doch glatt, dass die UVP letztes Jahr 2999  betrug u. er es mir jetzt für 2800  verkaufen könne. 
Habe ihm erstmal erzählt, dass die UVP bei 2799  lag, was er aber erstmal bestritt. Sekunden später ging er auf 2500  runter, aber nur, wenn die UVP tatsächlich 2799  betragen hat . 
Hab ihm dann erzählt, dass dieses Modell im Netz für 1999  über den Tisch geht, ich aber von Ihm einen solchen Preis selbstverständlich gar nicht erwarte. Ich jedoch aber auch nicht bereit bin 500  mehr dafür zu bezahlen. 2400  war dann sein letztes Wort. Hab erstmal gemeint, ich überlegs mir und bin so erstmal wieder gegangen.

Meiner Meinung nach spielt der Händler nicht mit offenen Karten. Das Ganze hinterliess bei mir einen ziemlich faden Beigeschmack. Ja nachdem wie gross das Interesse des potentiellen Käufers ist, wird die Höhe des Preises angesetzt. 

Für 2400  ist mir das Rad auf jeden Fall noch zu teuer. 

Das Rad selbst hat mir supergut gefallen. 20" sind für meine 186cm optimal. Die Optik ist echt der Hammer, über die verbauten Teile braucht man sich auch keine Gedanken machen. Das AMS 125 brown anodized sieht verdammt edel aus.


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (9. Juni 2009)

Also vielleicht verstehe ich hier was nicht, oder da liegt jemand vÃ¶llig falsch!

Das 2009er AMS 125 XT kostet 1999â¬, das hat das 2008er meine ich auch gekostet. Wenn dir dein HÃ¤ndler also das Teil fÃ¼r 2700â¬ anbietet  - dann herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch.
Ich habe vor 4 Wochen fÃ¼r mein 2009er AMS 125 XT 1700â¬ bezahlt!

So nun klÃ¤rt mich auf!


----------



## sun30 (9. Juni 2009)

@ssirius, der händler verarscht dich! geh dort nie mehr hin und such dir nen anderen!

suchst du das hier http://www.yatego.com/fahrradtreff-...63,47010f2224abb0_6,cube-ams-125-louise-brown ?


----------



## ssirius (9. Juni 2009)

s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> Also vielleicht verstehe ich hier was nicht, oder da liegt jemand völlig falsch!
> 
> Das 2009er AMS 125 XT kostet 1999, das hat das 2008er meine ich auch gekostet. Wenn dir dein Händler also das Teil für 2700 anbietet  - dann herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Ich habe vor 4 Wochen für mein 2009er AMS 125 XT 1700 bezahlt!
> ...



Das hatten wir hier schon durch. 
Richtig ist, das 2009er AMS 125 XT kostet 1999 . Falsch ist hingegen, das 2008er XT kostet gleich viel. *Das 2008er kostete tatsächlich 2799 .*
Der Unterschied liegt vor allem im deutlich besseren LRS und anderen Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## ssirius (9. Juni 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> @ssirius, der händler verarscht dich! geh dort nie mehr hin und such dir nen anderen!
> 
> suchst du das hier http://www.yatego.com/fahrradtreff-...63,47010f2224abb0_6,cube-ams-125-louise-brown ?



Sehe ich auch so. Ich werde max. nochmal in ein paar Tagen bei Ihm anrufen u. 2100  vorschlagen. Aber eigentlich hast du recht, bei solch einem Händler sollte man einfach nichts kaufen.

Das Rad im Link hat zwar die gleiche Farbe, aber eine deutlich schlechtere Ausstattung.

Dieses hier ist es: 

http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Mountainbikes/MTB-Fullsuspensions-/Cube-AMS-125-XT-2008/~kid151/~tplprodukt_1/~prid587.htm


----------



## Chucknorman (9. Juni 2009)

Mein Tipp fÃ¼r dich geh zu einem anderen HÃ¤ndler und hol dir das Ams 125 XT 2009. Mit ein bisschen Verhandlungsgeschik kommst du locker auf 1700â¬ . Und dann wÃ¼rd ich mal ein Jahr oder mehr warten und dann bessere LRS kaufen. Ein guter Satz LRS kostet so 400â¬ also 1700+400 = 2100â¬. Ich persÃ¶hnlich find die 09er Modellle schÃ¶ner. Vor allem das schwarze^^


----------



## ssirius (9. Juni 2009)

Zwischen einem 08er und 09er AMS 125 XT in black anodized seh ich, ehrlich gesagt, kaum einen Unterschied. Also rein optisch. Wo genau siehst Du da einen Unterschied ?

Die Version in brown anodized aus 08 hat halt nicht jeder. 
Ich würde aber auch sehr gerne eines in black anodized nehmen. Manche mögen das zwar langweilig finden, mir gefällts trotzdem.


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Juni 2009)

einziger mir bekannter unterschied: die kurbel is ne xt kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (9. Juni 2009)

@ssirus, wenn schwarz fÃ¼r dich auch in frage kommt warum nicht das 09er xt? wÃ¤re im vergleich zu deinem hÃ¤ndler bis zu 1000â¬ gÃ¼nstiger. versteh nicht warum du umbedingt am 08er hÃ¤ngst.

wenn nen bike 1 monat lieferzeit hat egal wo ist die saison doch fast schon vorbei bis du dich eingewÃ¶hnt hast. und dann haste im nÃ¤chsten jahr wenns richtig los geht nen 2-3 jahre altes modell. also entweder kurzfristig nen gÃ¼nstiges kaufen oder wenn du high end haben willst bis nach der messe warten und als reduzierte im herbst kaufen.


----------



## Chucknorman (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab mir ja das schwarze gekauft mit Xt Ausstattung. Hab dafÃ¼r nur 1799â¬ bezahlt mit Erstinspektion, und ZubehÃ¶r. Werd mir dann nÃ¤chstes jahr noch richtig geile Lrs holen . Ich finde alles was nicht schwarz ist ist nicht mÃ¤nnlich^^. Aber wie gesgat ist meine Sichtweise. Und nein ich bin kein Emo.


----------



## sun30 (9. Juni 2009)

übrigens sind die farbigen also nicht schwarzen rahmen 200-300 gramm schwerer. k.a. ob das bei bronze auch so ist.


----------



## ssirius (9. Juni 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> @ssirus, wenn schwarz für dich auch in frage kommt warum nicht das 09er xt? wäre im vergleich zu deinem händler bis zu 1000 günstiger. versteh nicht warum du umbedingt am 08er hängst.



Tu ich eigentlich gar nicht. Es ist nur so, dass der Händler nicht weit weg von mir ist und zufällig dieses Bike in der passenden Grösse dastehen hat. Mehr nicht. Es steht übrigens in der hinterletzten Ecke zwischen billigen anderen versteckt. 
Wenn der Preis in Ordnung und realistisch gewesen wäre, hätte ich wohl zugeschlagen. Jetzt, wo ich weiss, dass der Händler versucht hat mich zu veräppeln, ist das vom Tisch.



sun30 schrieb:


> wenn nen bike 1 monat lieferzeit hat egal wo ist die saison doch fast schon vorbei bis du dich eingewöhnt hast. und dann haste im nächsten jahr wenns richtig los geht nen 2-3 jahre altes modell. also entweder kurzfristig nen günstiges kaufen oder wenn du high end haben willst bis nach der messe warten und als reduzierte im herbst kaufen.



Du hast es erfasst. Genau an dem Punkt bin ich jetzt angekommen. Ich werde den Kauf jetzt zurückstellen und mal sehen, ob ich Nov/Dez/Jan etwas schönes "highendiges" finde. Wenn nicht, dann wird gleich im Februar ein neues bestellt.



sun30 schrieb:


> übrigens sind die farbigen also nicht schwarzen rahmen 200-300 gramm schwerer. k.a. ob das bei bronze auch so ist.



Das ist bei dem bronzefarbenen nicht der Fall, da es genauso wie das schwarze anodisiert ist. 


@ Chucknorman
Interessante Sichtweise 
Ich bin ja auch ein Fan vom schwarzen Modell.  
Das bronzefarbene sieht real aber auch ganz nett aus.


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. Juni 2009)

sodala meine hintere bremse schweigt endlich wieder  wenn ihr auch das problem haben solltet: einmal die bremsbeläge raus und mit der alu bürste kurz in und gegen fahrtrichtung abschrubben (nicht unbedingt viel) jetzt ist wieder ruhe.

jetzt muss ich nur rausbekommen wie ich das hochfrequente geräusch der vorderen wegbekomme......


----------



## Jominator (11. Juni 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> sodala meine hintere bremse schweigt endlich wieder  wenn ihr auch das problem haben solltet: einmal die bremsbeläge raus und mit der alu bürste kurz in und gegen fahrtrichtung abschrubben (nicht unbedingt viel) jetzt ist wieder ruhe.
> 
> jetzt muss ich nur rausbekommen wie ich das hochfrequente geräusch der vorderen wegbekomme......



Ist es so ein Surren bei (einer) bestimmten Seschwindigkeit(en)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (11. Juni 2009)

nee ist eher von der lautstärke und frequenz her ein "zwitschern" und zwar BEIM bremsen


----------



## ssirius (12. Juni 2009)

Hab mir heute ein neues Bike gekauft. FREU FREU FREU
Man kann ja auch mal Glück haben. 
Ist jetzt kein AMS 125 geworden, sondern ein Stereo R1 Carbon in Black Anodized. 

Steht jetzt schon bei mir im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Jominator (12. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> ...sondern ein Stereo R1 Carbon in Black Anodized...



Jetzt wo ich das lese fällt mit auf daß doch eigentlich nur Metalle bzw. elektrisch leitende Materielien anodisiert werden können.
Carbon bzw. Kohlenstoff ansich ist zwar elektrisch leitend aber innerhalb von Phenolharz eigebettet, wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## ssirius (12. Juni 2009)

Jominator schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich das lese fällt mit auf daß doch eigentlich nur Metalle bzw. elektrisch leitende Materielien anodisiert werden können.
> Carbon bzw. Kohlenstoff ansich ist zwar elektrisch leitend aber innerhalb von Phenolharz eigebettet, wie soll das funktionieren?


Richtig.

Die Bezeichnung "Stereo *R1 Carbon*" bezeichnet zum einen die Bremse (Formula R1 mit Carbongriffen) und zum anderen die Anbauteile (Sram X0, Syntace P6 Sattelstütze,  Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker), welche alle in Carbon-Ausführung verbaut sind. 

Der Rahmen ist aus Alu, wie die anderen auch. Es handelt sich also im Prinzip nur um eine Ausstattungsvariante.


----------



## biker1967 (12. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Hab mir heute ein neues Bike gekauft. FREU FREU FREU
> Man kann ja auch mal Glück haben.
> Ist jetzt kein AMS 125 geworden, sondern ein Stereo R1 Carbon in Black Anodized.
> 
> Steht jetzt schon bei mir im Wohnzimmer.



Und wo sind die Bilder???


----------



## ssirius (12. Juni 2009)

Bilder sind in Arbeit. 

Hab für das Bike mein Budget leider "etwas" überschritten, konnte bei dem Traum aber einfach nicht widerstehen.


----------



## ssirius (12. Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:










Die Qualität ist leider nicht so toll geworden, ich werde morgen bessere machen.


----------



## Jominator (12. Juni 2009)

Was hängt denn da für'n Zug/Schlauch unten am Rahmen. So was geht ja gar nicht!


----------



## Chucknorman (20. Juni 2009)

Passen eigentlich die Fat Albert 2,35 an das Cube Ams 125 ? Fährt die jemand vielleicht ?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre die 09er in 2.4 (62-559) und die passen (Fox Gabel)

LRS = E2200 von DTSwiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (20. Juni 2009)

Hab den dicken Albert in der Falt-Ausführung mit brauner Seitenwand drauf. Passt gut in den Hinterbau


----------



## Chucknorman (21. Juni 2009)

Und wie siehts mit dem Rollwiderstand im Vergleich zum Nobby aus ? Will mein Bike eigentlich Enduro tauglich machen und da müssn die Sunringle Ride LRS leider weichen. Wahrscheinlich kommen die Dt-swiss e 2200 dran und bei den Refen bin ich noch recht unentschlossen. Was könnt ihr empfehlen ? Fahre auch mal touren im Wald aber auch im Gebirge sieht man mich. Will aber auch schnell rauf kommen .


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2009)

FA ist ein Reifen für alles  Fahre ihn auch überall  

OK die NN oder auch MountainKing laufen leichter .... keine Frage 

Du kannst auch mal Maxxis probieren ...... High Roller oder Ardent die passen auch auf schmalerer LR's


----------



## Barney_1 (21. Juni 2009)

Fat Albert 2.4 mit DT Swiss E2200 passen auf jeden Fall, fahre ich auch schon knapp ein halbes Jahr an meinem AMS mit rum.
Ist ne super Kombination, sehr stabil und super Gripp mit sehr guten Reserven für misglückte Fahrmanöver.







hab die Anschaffung nicht im geringsten bereut,
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Consti (21. Juni 2009)

HEy!
Ich fahre das AMS 100
jedoch das R1 Mag 2009
Da hätte ich mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer
Kann man den Dämpfer  vollständig aussschalten auch wenn die Federgabel " an" ist?
da ich neu im Forum bin hätte ich noch eine Frage:
Wie erstellt man einen eigenen thread? =)
danke 
Consti


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. Juni 2009)

vollständig "auß" geht nicht beim fox dämpfer, denn der hat ja nur pro pedal und kein lockout 

aber man kann das pro pedal auf maximum stellen dann ist es nahezu lockout

und ja der dämpfer lässt sich unabhängig von der gabel locken, es würde sogar (sinnloser dings) funktionieren die gabel zu blockieren, aber den dämpfer offen zu lassen)


ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.


zur reifendiskussion: will mir jetzt auch noch nen FA für hinten holen und wollte mal grundsätzlich fragen, ob der FA von 07 oder 08 auch schon 2,4 hatte, bin mir nämlich nicht ganz sicher (und so genau kann mans ja auch nicht nachlesen), da an meinem bike eben dieser vorne noch (mit deutlich ausreichendem profil) montiert ist und ich gerne gleiche breiten hätte , ansonsten muss auch gleich ein neuer fa für vorne mit


----------



## 5er (21. Juni 2009)

Heute von einer kleineren Tour zurück.

Bin mit dem neuen LRS und den Fat Albert sehr zufrieden, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei Schotter (kleinere Steine) sich ein paar mal die Steinchen zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke "durchgequetscht" haben.
Nun ist der Abstand des Reifens nicht mehr allzu groß (vieleicht 0,5-0,7cm) zur Gabelbrücke. Ist das bei Euch (Fat Albert 2.4 Fahrern) auch so ? Oder liegt es an der RockShox ? Auf den Bildern von Euch siehts an der Fox nach mehr Platz aus. Könnte mal jemand messen ?

Sollte ich vielleicht vorne auf 2.25 wechseln um sicher zu fahren ?


(habe in einem anderen Fred was zu Freigaben gelesen, allerdings finde ich bei RockShox nichts, übrigens Cube schreibt auf der WebSite: AMS bis 2.25, was haltet Ihr davon? )


----------



## freeride_bogl (21. Juni 2009)

dass dein bike saugeil ist brauch ich dir glaub ich nicht mehr sagen, ich hab bisher das schwarz eloxiert seeeeehr langweilend gefunden (weshalb ich schwarz rot hab ) aber hier hauts mich echt aus den socken 
die felgen werden zwar momentan ganz schön zum trend  sind aber trozdem geil !!

wie ich sehe ist da aber eig nur ein andrer vorbau und die laufräder eben neu, top !!
bei der gabel vorn sieht des aber irgendwie nicht ganz so gesund aus, mit der gabelbrücke und dem reifen ... , wird aber bei mir auch noch auftauchen das problem, da meine nobbys nicht mehr lange aushalten werden, sind jbei mir jetz nach 600km schon ziemlich kaputt 

was bei dir jetz noch geilo wär, des wär ne rote wippe  !!! gibts halt leider nicht, was aber auch passen würd, wär die weisse wippe vom ams125 2009, weiß passt ja auch zu dem bike !!!


----------



## Barney_1 (21. Juni 2009)

@ 5er
Das liegt wohl anscheinend an deiner Gabel, bei meiner Fox ist da noch mindestens  1,5 Platz , wenn du es genau wissen möchtest kann ich ja mal nachmessen.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (21. Juni 2009)

bei meiner 07er fox ist bei mir auch noch alles in bester ordnung was den abstand angeht 

mit der rs könnte man im winter ja dann garkeine gescheiten spikes fahren, oder?


----------



## 5er (22. Juni 2009)

Habe jetzt nochmal im Internet die Bedienungsanleitung bei Cube gefunden.

Also laut Bed.Anleitung ist die Revelation Air U-Turn (2008) sogar bis Reifenbreite 2.5 zugelassen, es sollte allerdings 0,5cm Platz zum Reifen bleiben.

Das würde heißen, ich liege hier im zulässigen Bereich.


Jetzt allerdings die Sicherheitsfrage: Kann es passieren, das ein Stein der "durchgedrückt" wird (zwischen Gabelbrücke und Reifen) diesen durch den entstehenden Druck, zersticht ???


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2009)

Alternativ zu den FA in 2.4 bietet sich noch der Maxxis High Roller in 2.5 an. Deckt ungefähr den gleichen Bereich wie der FA ab baut jedoch nicht so wuchtig  heisst er ist schmäler 
Ich habe beide gefahren (Maxxis HR 2.5 in Supertacky vorne und in 60a hinten vs. FA 2.4 09) war mit beiden sehr zufrieden, bin dann aber bei den FA's geblieben .... warum? so halt, gefallen mir irgendwie noch ein wenig besser


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Juni 2009)

ich poste es hier auch nochmla, da ich mir vielleicht unter umständen doch etwas hilfe erhoffe ^^



Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm sagt mal weil ihrs alle von schleifen habt....
> 
> meine louise schleifen garnicht so tatsächlich extrem, aber doch so leicht dass sie quasi hochfrequent quietschen, ziehe ich allerdings minimal am bremshebel gibt sich das geräusch wieder. möchte mir jemand verraten woran das liegt? bin aktuell etwas ratlos -.- und das gequitsche nerft auf dauer schon ZIEMLICH
> 
> ...


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Juni 2009)

entwarnung! hab den bremssattel neu ausgerichtet, jetzt passt wieder alles ^^


----------



## Benny85 (22. Juni 2009)

Habe nun, nicht ganz 900 km auf dem 1 1/2 Monaten alten Drahtesel und ich kann meine Griffe wegschmeißen und seit heute springt die Kette auf den kleinen Ritzeln an der Kasette, bei starker Belastung =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

saubermachen und schauen ob du nicht ein steifes Kettenglied hast


----------



## k-nipser (23. Juni 2009)

5er schrieb:


> ...


----------



## Jominator (23. Juni 2009)

Benny85 schrieb:


> Habe nun, nicht ganz 900 km auf dem 1 1/2 Monaten alten Drahtesel und ich kann meine Griffe wegschmeißen und seit heute springt die Kette auf den kleinen Ritzeln an der Kasette, bei starker Belastung =(



Oder einfach nur den Bowdenzug nachstellen? Das war bei mir der Grund.


----------



## Chucknorman (23. Juni 2009)

Bin heute auf den DT-Swiss 1750 LRS zufÃ¤llig gestoÃen. Der wiegt nur 1750 gramm und kostet nur 349â¬bei HIBIKE. Was haltet ihr von dem ? Was haltet ihr von der Seite ? 
was muss ich beachten beim LRS kauf ? Passt der zu meinem Cube Ams 125 XT 09er Modell ?


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (23. Juni 2009)

Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines AMS125 und habe noch zwei Anliegen...

1. Welche Rahmengröße ist optimal vür mich (180cm, 84cm Schrittlänge)
2. Kann ich eine Reba U-Turn mit 85-115mm federweg einbauen, oder ist die Geo dann im Ar***?


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. Juni 2009)

ich würde dir fast schon zum 20" raten, wobei ich dir empfehlen würde die verschiedenen rahmengrößen vorher probezufahren

ich zum beispiel kann mit 79cm schrittlänge und 171cm  gerade so über dem oberrohr stehen, aber sobald ich auf dem sattel sitze, ist wiederum alles perfekt 

zur reba: ich würde schon etwas in der größenordnung 130-150cm einbauen  (ist zumindest meine Meinung) fährt sich schon ganz anders als, wenn man die talas auf 100 herablassen würde.

hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen

mfg Eck


----------



## 5er (23. Juni 2009)

@frozenDaiquiri

Ich fahre ein 20" bei 178cm und 84 Schrittlänge.

Habe mich vorher professionell vermessen lassen und bin 18" und 20" probe gefahren.
Das 18" war mir definitiv zu klein. Das AMS ist auch mehr auf Tour, als auf Downhill ausgelegt, so liegt mir der "größere" Rahmen mehr.


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (23. Juni 2009)

danke euch beiden. dachte ich mir schon fast. hab momentan ein cube hardtail mit 20". ist auf der einen seite ok, weil ich gerne sportlicher sitze. auf der anderen seite ist ein 18" aber agiler. denke mal werd wieder ein 20" nehmen


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. Juni 2009)

jo, könntest es ja einfach mal bei nem lokalen cube händler (sicherheitshalber) probefahren


----------



## Chucknorman (23. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch 1,80m und hab mir auch n 20" geholt. Allerdings mag ichs eben gern etwas sportlich aber auch im Downhill ist es sehr ágil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozenDaiquiri (23. Juni 2009)

danke.

ps: hibike kann ich echt empfehlen!


----------



## JoergG (24. Juni 2009)

Man muss es ausprobieren. Ich fühlte mich mit meinen 1.80 m und 88 cm Schrittlänge auf dem 20" nicht wohl. Es war mir zu unhandlich. Ich bin mit dem 18" sehr zufrieden.

Deswegen kann ich nur empfehlen, vorher beide einmal probezufahren.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## Benny85 (24. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> saubermachen und schauen ob du nicht ein steifes Kettenglied hast


 

Grund war das zu hohe Lagerspiel! Hat sich wohl noch etwas gesetzt!


----------



## ZJGuy (25. Juni 2009)

JoergG schrieb:


> Man muss es ausprobieren. Ich fühlte mich mit meinen 1.80 m und 88 cm Schrittlänge auf dem 20" (L) nicht wohl. Es war mir zu unhandlich. Ich bin mit dem 18" sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Deswegen kann ich nur empfehlen, vorher beide einmal probezufahren.
> 
> Gruß, Jörg.



Ging mir genauso.

Ich habe das AMS125 (sowie auch das Epic Marathon) in 18" und in 20" ausprobiert (bin 1.79 gross) und mich ganz klar für das AMS in 18" entschieden. War wesentlich komfortabler als das 20". Diesen Schritt habe ich auch nach 1000km in keinster Weise bereut (und nein, ich habe keine zu kurzen Füsse ...)


----------



## no name2606 (27. Juni 2009)

wow!! mal was neues.
ich wÃ¼rde noch griffe mit matt roten akzenten drauf hauen und die schnellspanner entfernen.


ich hoffe das ich meins auch bald prÃ¤sentieren kann (wenn es fertig wird), aber wen ich weiterhin mit solchen deppen zu tun habe wie manch einer im bikemarkt, dan wird das nichts!!
ich habe ne 09er fox talas rlc 140 in schwarz aus einem 09er 125er fÃ¼r 400â¬ gekauft (ich habe fÃ¼r die gabel zwei jahre gespart) und der kerl hat gemeint das alles tip top ist...
tja als sie dan bei mir angekommen ist, war auf einmal das talas system defekt!
ich habe mich jetzt drei monate mit dem kerl rumgeschlagen, das er mir entweder das geld gibt, oder die rechnung zuschickt.
in einem forum hat mir ein anwalt geraten es mit meinen finanzielen mÃ¶glichkeiten sein zu lassen, was ich auch mache.

was soll ich jetzt machen...
die gabel trotzdem fahren und meine gesundheit aufs spiel setzten und reskieren das meine tochter zur waise wird.
noch mal ein jahr sparen um die reparatur zu zahlen?!

ich kÃ¶nnt kotzen!! wirklich wahr he, wegen so einem ar...lo..!

vorsicht vor dem kerl! sein nick besteht aus zwei radmarken wo die zweite hier besprochen wird und die erste aus usa kommt und mit zwei tt geschrieben wird


----------



## ZJGuy (27. Juni 2009)

Das ist genau der Grund wieso ich persönlich nichts mehr privat kaufe.

Gerade bei solchen (teuren) Sachen ist die Gefahr recht gross, das irgendwas (und wenns nur eine Kleinigkeit ist) nicht funktioniert und damit dann die Diskussionen losgehen.

Da sind schon ganze Freundschaften, gute Nachbarschaften und Vertrauensverhältnisse daran kaputt gegangen ...

Fazit: Alles unter 30 wird neu gekauft, es sei denn der Verkäufer gibt auch auf gebrauchte Sachen Garantie. Alles andere ist, wie beschrieben, Roulette.


----------



## no name2606 (27. Juni 2009)

ja ich war zu blauäugig,
aber wir haben telefoniert und regen email kontakt gehalten und die gabel passt optisch wie die faust aufs auge.
ein spezl hat mir geraten eine anzeige im bikemarkt unter gesucht aufzugeben, das sie mir jemand auf rechnung einschickt, was ich auch gemacht habe, aber nicht bedacht habe, das es höchstwarscheinlich nicht gerne gesehen wird.
währe auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## BikerRT (28. Juni 2009)

hallo AMS 125 Gemeinde.

2 Dinge, die mir heute beim Bike Saubermachen aufgefallen sind

1. Am Steuerrohr sind oben und unten so gaaaanz dünne Gummidichtungen drin. die Obere ist kaputt und heute beim Saubermachen rausgefallen. Wo bekomm ich so ne neue dichtung? Ohne Dichtung kommen vermutlich Dreck und Nässe ans Steuerlager und das tut dem ja bekanntlich nicht gut.

2. Ich habe auf dem Gehäuse vom Schalthebel so schmierigen Siff drauf. Kann es sein dass meine Bremse sifft? Habe jetzt so direkt nichts gesehen an der Leitung und am Anschluss, aber komisch ist das schon.


----------



## M-Cube (29. Juni 2009)

Das Problem mit dem Dichtring hab ich auch... bin schon bei zwei Cubehändlern gewesen und beide konnten mir net weiterhelfen. Hab jetzt ne E-Mail an den Tech-Support von Cube geschickt und warte momentan noch auf eine Antwort. Ich lass es dich wissen wenn die eine Lösung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny85 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich stelle mir langsamm die Frage, ob meine Gabel Undicht ist?!

Ich habe die Talas RLC 140 von Fox (ca.1000km) und mir ist nun schon ein Paar mal aufgefallen, dass wenn es Trocken ist, sich am Rechten Dämpfer öliger Siff sammelt!

Ich dachte immer erst  das es evtl. an meiner Brunox-Kur liegt aber es ist immer nur der rechte Dämpfer! 

Sollte ich die Gabel checken lassen???


----------



## cuberni (30. Juni 2009)

@BikerRT

Servus,

das mit den Dichtungen am Steuerrohr habe ich auch. Die werden porös und fallen raus. Die Lager im Steuerrohr sind gefettet, ist also nicht so das Problem. Habe letztens meine Gabel ausgebaut und zum Service gebracht. Beim Einbau hab ich dann an den Stellen, an denen die Dichtungen sitzen Fett dran gemacht und die Dichtungen weggelassen. Laut meinem Händler muß man ein entsprechendes Dichtband ablängen und auf Stoß verkleben. Gibt scheinbar keine fertigen O-Ringe in dieser Größe. So mein Kenntnisstand. Evtl. gibt es ja andere Info´s dazu.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## dirkbaum39 (30. Juni 2009)

Benny85 schrieb:


> Habe nun, nicht ganz 900 km auf dem 1 1/2 Monaten alten Drahtesel und ich kann meine Griffe wegschmeißen und seit heute springt die Kette auf den kleinen Ritzeln an der Kasette, bei starker Belastung =(


Hi Benny,
ich hatte gestern bei einer Tour um das Wettersteingebirge auf einmal das gleiche Problem. Kontrolliere auch mal alle Schrauben am Schaltwerk. Bei mir hatte sich die Schraube gelockert, die das Schaltwerk mit dem Schaltauge verbindet.


----------



## fLoOh (30. Juni 2009)

M-Cube schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Dichtring hab ich auch... bin schon bei zwei Cubehändlern gewesen und beide konnten mir net weiterhelfen. Hab jetzt ne E-Mail an den Tech-Support von Cube geschickt und warte momentan noch auf eine Antwort. Ich lass es dich wissen wenn die eine Lösung haben.



Diese dichtungen kann man bestellen.
Ist bei mir auch so.
Noch so ne Frage wie kann ichs verhindern, dass sich Wasser im Rahmen sammelt ?
gruß danke im voraus
fLoOh


----------



## BikerRT (30. Juni 2009)

So, habe noch ein Problem mit meinem AMS 125 XT:

Gestern habe ich festgestellt dass die Hinterradnabe derbe Spiel hat. Dacht beim Fahren, warum ich hinten so ne unstabile Spur habe bis ich festgestellt habe dass es von der Nabe kommt und das nach gerade mal 700km.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2009)

Bring es zum Händler das Spiel der Nabe sollte dort behoben werden können 

Wasser im Rahmen .... Little Joe auf die Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (30. Juni 2009)

fLoOh schrieb:


> Noch so ne Frage wie kann ichs verhindern, dass sich Wasser im Rahmen sammelt ?
> gruß danke im voraus
> fLoOh



frag mal beuze1. Der hat etwas dagegen getan.


----------



## fLoOh (30. Juni 2009)

ok danke für die tipps


----------



## beuze1 (30. Juni 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> frag mal beuze1. Der hat etwas dagegen getan.



*ja, mit der Bohrmaschine*











*jetzt ist,s trocken..*


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2009)

der arme Rahmen  

aber Little Joe ist eine günstige Alternative 

http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=257


----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2009)

Aber wasser kann ja auch von unten durch den gabelschafft kommen wenn man fährt da es durch die Fliegkraft hochgetrieben wird


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2009)

Unwahrscheinlich  da es dort ein Lager hat das eigentlich dicht sein sollte 
Wasser im Tretlagerbereich kommt meist an dersattrlstütze rein. Entweder durch den kleinen Schlitz am Rahmen oder einfach zwischen den beiden Rohren (Stütze /Sattelrohr). Wasser im Tretlagerbereich ist jedo h lang nicht mehr das Problem wie früher, da bei HT Kurbeln die Lager außen sitzen. Ab und an mal rausschrauben und reinigen reicht völlig. 

Ach und die Kraft heißt Fliehkraft


----------



## beuze1 (30. Juni 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Aber wasser kann ja auch von unten durch den gabelschafft kommen wenn man fährt da es durch die Fliegkraft hochgetrieben wird



*egal was Du nimmst, nimm weniger..
*


> mzaskar
> der arme Rahmen


*das dachte ich bei Dir auch schon das eine oder andere mal..*


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *egal was Du nimmst, nimm weniger..
> *
> 
> *das dachte ich bei Dir auch schon das eine oder andere mal..*


Pah  immer auf die Dicken 

es hat noch Federweg über 








GN8


----------



## fLoOh (1. Juli 2009)

ok 
ich denke mal ich schütte es einfach wieder raus, wenns wieder vorkommen sollte oder ich kaufe mir so ein little joe


----------



## M-Cube (1. Juli 2009)

Hey,
das Problem mit dem schwammigen Hinterrad hab auch, deswegen hab ich mir heute ma Zeit genommen der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen, mit folgendem Ergebnis:
- Hinterradnabe war locker
- die hinteren Buchsen am Dämpfer haben Spiel
- der Bolzen vom Hinterbau der überm Tretlager sitzt hat ebenfalls Spiel 

Die Buchsen vom Dämpfer haben andere auch schon tauschen müssen bzw wollen, aber irgentwie gibts da Verfügbarkeitsprobleme 
Aber hat auch schon jemand den Bolzen tauschen müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny85 (1. Juli 2009)

Also meine Schaltung spinnt schon wieder habe langsamm die schanuze voll!

Das mit dem Dämpfer vorne und dem Öligen Siff ist heute auch wieder gut zu sehen! Habe den Dämpfer heute nach der Tour nicht sauber gemacht und düse morgen, gleich nach der Arbeit zum Händler!


----------



## DeLocke (2. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee  oder kann vielleicht gerade mal nachgucken welche Käfiglänge (short, medium, long) Cube beim AMS mit SRAM X.9 oder X.0 verbaut?


----------



## Benny85 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich werde das Rad nun auf die dickeren Schalthüllen und Feinere Schaltungszüge umbauen! Kein Bock nach jeder Tour an der Schaltung rumzustellen!

In einem Zug habe ich dann auch gleich in auftrag gegeben die XT Rapidfire zu bestellen!


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. Juli 2009)

@ Benny: welche hast du dir bestellt die 09er?

mir gefallen die vom schaltgefühl nicht ganz so sehr -.- da gefallen mir meine 07er besser  (also das modell davor, ich weiß nicht seit wann es gebaut wurde). mein kumpel fährt die neuen an seinem stevens ridge max *brechreiz* und ich muss sagen so wirklich überzeugt haben die mich nicht, die sind schon fast ZU knackig (kann ich leider schlecht beschreiben)


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2009)

was habt ihr alle für Problem  ich fahre schon seit 5000 und mehr km mit meinem AMS und bin Gott bewahre kein Putzfreak, Sommers wie Winters über Stock und Stein, lasse kein Schlammloch aus  aber die Schaltung habe ich noch nie nie nie nie angeschaut


----------



## Benny85 (2. Juli 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> @ Benny: welche hast du dir bestellt die 09er?
> 
> mir gefallen die vom schaltgefühl nicht ganz so sehr -.- da gefallen mir meine 07er besser  (also das modell davor, ich weiß nicht seit wann es gebaut wurde). mein kumpel fährt die neuen an seinem stevens ridge max *brechreiz* und ich muss sagen so wirklich überzeugt haben die mich nicht, die sind schon fast ZU knackig (kann ich leider schlecht beschreiben)


 
Ich denke es werden die 09er sein wenn sie neu Bestellt werden!

Habe die XT mit den anderen schaltzügen / hüllen an einem Bergamont getestet und war eiegtnlcih sehr zufrieden im gegensatz zu meiner jetzigen SLX





mzaskar schrieb:


> was habt ihr alle für Problem  ich fahre schon seit 5000 und mehr km mit meinem AMS und bin Gott bewahre kein Putzfreak, Sommers wie Winters über Stock und Stein, lasse kein Schlammloch aus  aber die Schaltung habe ich noch nie nie nie nie angeschaut


 
Das ist wohl wie mit den Frauen, manche Funktionieren und manche nicht!

Putzen tue ich auch nicht gerne! Aber meine jetzige Schaltung nimmt mir echt die Freude an, Anstiegen!


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Juli 2009)

hier auch noch schnell:

hab ne frage, weil ich gleich zum händler fahr, um nen neuen vorbau zu kaufen.

mein derzeitiger hat 120mm länge, wie kurz darf ich ihn höchstens fahrn, ohne die geometrie zu schrotten ?
(ich dachte jetz so an 60-80mm)

bike ist ams 125, 20" rahmen bei 185cm körpergröße

vielen dank !!


----------



## linusb (8. Juli 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hier auch noch schnell:
> 
> hab ne frage, weil ich gleich zum händler fahr, um nen neuen vorbau zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Fahre an meinem AMS 125/20" einen 70er Vorbau. Absolut perfekt , 120er ist definitiv zu lang. 
Körpergröße 187cm.


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Juli 2009)

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eagle.fly (13. Juli 2009)

Hi AMS125 Gemeinde,
habe eine Frage zur Bereifung. Hat schon jemand an einem AMS125 aus dem Jahr 2008 einen 2.4 Reifen z.B. einen Nobby Nic oder Racing Ralph montiert. Der Händler meines Vertrauens meint es gibt damit Probleme beim Hinterreifen, wenn der Umwerfer vorne ganz innen steht. Kann das jemand bestätigen und/oder gibts evtl. nen Tricks das Problem zu umgehen? Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.
Gruß Bäro


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre beim AMS125 (2007) einen FA 2.4 (noch etwas voluminöser als ein Noby Nic) und der passt super. Es gibt meistens mehr Probleme am VR da dort z.b. RS Gablen ncht viel Platz lassen an der Gabelbrücke.
Mit dem Umwerfer habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt. 
Ansonsten passen noch: 
Noby Nic 2.4
Mountain King 2.4
Maxxis Minion 2.5
Maxxis Highroler 2.5

S.


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild vom 2008er AMS mit 2.4er NN mit Umwerfer ganz innen:





Werde den Kettenstrebenschutz wahrscheinlich noch kürzen. An der Stelle könnte es evtl. eng werden.


----------



## eagle.fly (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo mZaskar, 
hallo Bärbel,
merci euch und schande auf meinen Dealer. Dann wirds jetzt ein 2.4er Schlappen.
Happy Trials!
Servas B.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2009)

welche Gabel hast du verbaut??


----------



## Benni.Mohr (14. Juli 2009)

mein Neuerwerb. Juhu


[img=http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/9760/cimg0326.th.jpg]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eagle.fly (14. Juli 2009)

@mzaskar An meinem Würfel ist eine Fox 32 Talas ohne Remote Lockout verbaut. Das dürfte meines Wissens kein Problem geben.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2009)

da passt der Reifen durch


----------



## fLoOh (17. Juli 2009)

schönes bike Benni.Mohr


----------



## superwolfi (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
habe eine Frage zum Fox RP23 Dämpfer

Ich habe ein CUBE AMS 125 K24 Modell 2008

Ich benötige einen neuen Dämpfer weiß aber nur dass er eine Einbaulänge von 200 mm hat.

Es gibt aber 2 mögliche Dämpfer auf bike-componets

Ausführungen:

200mm/50,8mm, 
200mm/57mm(HV)

kann mir jemand helfen; welchen Dämpfer ich benötige.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
superwolfi


----------



## chief70 (22. Juli 2009)

200mm/50,8mm


----------



## Martina H. (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage:

Es geht um die Dämpferbefestigung beim AMS aus 2008 (Fox RP23). 

Die hintere Befestigung (die am Sitzrohr) "gnubst" ganz leicht wenn ich das Rad anhebe. Noch ist beim Fahren und auch so kein Knacken zu hören. Kann ich die Befestigungsschraube einfach so nachziehen? Weiss jemand das nötige Anzugsmoment (ich will ja nichts kaputtmachen, eher vermeiden, dass größerer Schaden entsteht )?

Mein Händler meint, dass wäre ein "Verschleissteil" von Fox, da gäbe es keine Garantie drauf, ist das so richtig? Ich dachte die Dämpferbefestigung kommt vom Rahmenbauer, sprich Cube und wäre dann auch deren Garantie??!!

Ich hatte hier mal ein Thema zum Lagerwechsel (sehr schön und anschaulich beschrieben) gefunden, finde es aber jetzt leider nicht wieder. 

Kann mir jemand den passenden Link schicken?

Danke für Antworten 

Martina


----------



## ralf68 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
seit Mai 09 bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Cube AMS 125 R1 (2009).
Absolut tolles Gerät. 
Muss allerdings zugeben, das ich bis Mai nur vorne gefedert unterwegs war und somit keinen direkten Vergleich mit anderen Fullys habe.

Bisherige Probleme:

Nerviges Knacken bei jedem kräftigen Tritt. Ursache: Horstlink Antriebsseite hatte sich gelockert. Werde ich wohl nun öfters mal auf Drehmoment überprüfen.

Bremse vorne quietscht. Bremse hinten rubbelt oft und so stark, dass das ganze Rad vibriert und beim entstehenden Geräusch (unbeschreibbar) eigentlich Ohrenstöpsel vorgeschrieben sein müssten.
Weder Kupferpaste zwischen Trägerplatte und Bremskolben noch Anschrägen der Originalbeläge (Formula Organisch) haben hier eine dauerhafte Wirkung gezeigt.
Mein Händler meinte ich würde falsch bremsen und die Beläge seien verglast gewesen. Kann ja schon sein, als ehemaliger Felgenbremser 
Nach dem (teuren) Austausch hat sich allerdings nicht viel geändert. 
Hoffe, dass ich das Geräuschproblem vielleicht mit Belägen eines anderen Herstellers in den Griff bekomme kann. Ein Patentrezept scheint es für quitschende und rubbelnde Scheibenbremsen ja nicht zu geben.

Für mich stellt sich aber auf jeden Fall eine Frage: Warum habe ich solche Probelme mit quitschen und rubbeln, wenn doch eigentlich Bremse, Beläge und Scheibe original von einem Hersteller sind und somit doch auch aufeinander abgestimmt sein sollten?

@Martina
das Anzugsmoment der Dämpferbefestigung sollte 6 Nm sein.
Zu den restlichen Fragen kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## marco_m (23. Juli 2009)

ralf68 schrieb:


> Ein Patentrezept scheint es für quitschende und rubbelnde Scheibenbremsen ja nicht zu geben.


 
Probier mail eine Behandlung mit dem Disc Brake Silencer von Swissstop, hab mit diesem Spray in Verbindung mit den Swissstopbelägen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht !
Meine Oro K18 ist dadurch still geworden 

http://www.swissstop.ch/


----------



## biker1967 (23. Juli 2009)

@ralf68:
hast du die Scheibe mit Bremsenreiniger schon sauber gemacht?

Hatte zuletzt ne Shimano Disc die auch quitschte  Beläge übers Schmirgelpapier gezogen und Bremsscheibe gereinigt. Seitdem Ruhe beim Bremsen.


----------



## fasj (23. Juli 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Hallo,
hab die gleiche Antwort von meinem Händler bekommen.
Er versteht das zwar auch nciht, aber die LAger werden von Cube teilweise getauscht, die Dämpferbuchsen nciht.

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf68 (23. Juli 2009)

@marco:
Habe erst mal Kool-Stop Beläge bestellt. Sind einfach billiger und sollen ja auch schon bei dem ein oder anderen geholfen haben. Hoffe mal, dass sie bis nächste Woche da sind. Swissstop wäre dann die nächste Variante.

@biker1967:
Scheiben habe ich (bei ausgebautem Laufrad) mal mit Spiritus und sauberen Lappen gereinigt. Speziellen Bremsenreiniger hab ich nicht. Ob und was mein Händler gemacht hat kann ich aber nicht sagen.
Auch das Abziehen der Beläge (die alten) hatte ich schon probiert.
Seit meinem letzten Besuch beim Händler und den neu montierten Belägen habe ich aber nichts mehr unternommen. Vielleicht versuche ich es doch nochmal mit dem Abziehen. Hier regnet es eh wie aus Eimern, da ist an biken nicht zu denken.

Danke für die sehr schnellen Antworten 

Das Positive an der Sache:
Zur Zeit genügt es wenn ich kurz bremse und alles springt zur Seite.
Da spare ich mir die Klingel 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## fasj (23. Juli 2009)

ralf68 schrieb:


> @marco:
> Habe erst mal Kool-Stop Beläge bestellt. Sind einfach billiger und sollen ja auch schon bei dem ein oder anderen geholfen haben. Hoffe mal, dass sie bis nächste Woche da sind. Swissstop wäre dann die nächste Variante.
> 
> @biker1967:
> ...



Bei meiner K24 haben die Swissstop geholfen.
Hab mir kurz mal hinten gesinterte drauf gemacht, aber die waren soooooo laut.
Also wieder zurück auf Swisstop und gut.

DIe Koolstop hatte ich auch mal probiert, die haben schlecht gebremmst und waren schnell unten.

fasj


----------



## Benny85 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Liebe AMS gemeinde!

Bei mir knackt nun der Stoßdämmpfer hinten!

Bei gesperrten, wie bei ungesperrten einfedern!

Ihrgendwie habe ich glaub ein Montags Fahrrad gekauft!

Sollte ich den Dämpfer zum Luftkammer Service einschicken in der Hoffnung das, dass Knacken danach weg ist??


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2009)

sind eher die Buchsen  oder es kommt sonstwo her, Pedale sind oft ein èbel, oder Kettenblätter ........


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juli 2009)

In der BIKE 5/09 haben sie sich auch mit Knack- und Knarzgeräuschen und wie man sie beseitigt beschäftigt. Da könntest du evtl. auch noch mal einen Blick reinwerfen


----------



## Ryo (23. Juli 2009)

Also falls es wen interessiert, bei meinem Händler steht noch ein AMS 125 The One in White´n´Black 20"  (www.bikx.de) also noch das "alte" white and black


----------



## Benny85 (23. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind eher die Buchsen  oder es kommt sonstwo her, Pedale sind oft ein èbel, oder Kettenblätter ........


 
ne hört man deutlich das es aus dem Bereich, des Dämpfers kommt!

Die Buchse!? Nach 1500 km, na dann habe ich ja echt den 6er im Lotto


----------



## Barney_1 (23. Juli 2009)

Kommt nicht auf die km an sondern auf das wo man es benutzt. Ich habe gerade mal 1350 km runter und 75 % davon waren wirkliches zum Teil heftiges und schlammiges Gelände und die Buchsen sind fertig. Ich denke mal wenn man nur Waldautobahnen und Straße fährt halten die auch deutlich länger.
Doof finde ich es allerdings das es so ein Akt ist sich Ersatz zu besorgen.
Barney_1


----------



## chief70 (24. Juli 2009)

@Martina H.

hatte an der gleichen Stelle an meinem 08 Spiel, habe das Gleitlager (DuBushs) im Dämpferauge und die Dämpferbuchsen ersetzt und alles wieder O.K.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (24. Juli 2009)

Weiß zufällig jemand was über den LRS vom 09er Cube Ams 125 ? Gewicht ? Einsatzgebiet ? Preis?


----------



## Chris360 (24. Juli 2009)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand was über den LRS vom 09er Cube Ams 125 ? Gewicht ? Einsatzgebiet ? Preis?



Kommt auf die Austattungsvariante an...


----------



## Chucknorman (25. Juli 2009)

Oh sorry das hab ich vergessen. Den bei der Xt Version der Sunringle Ryde.


----------



## Burt4711 (25. Juli 2009)

Hab da mal ne Frage.

Am meinem Comp 2009 sind ja am Easton Lenker die Deore-Shifter und der Poploc-Hebel der Gabel verbaut.
Um alles auf meine großen Griffel einzustellen,habe ich das ganze Zeugs so weit nach innen geschoben wie geht.
Ist nicht weit, weit der Poploc ja nicht unter die Ganganzeige paßt.
Ich will mir nun XT-Shfter besorgen oder vielleicht sogar GripShift, aber der Lenker ist ja zerkratzt jetzt.
So weit meine Augen reichen im Internet,ich finde den Lenker nirgends zu kaufen. Schon den EA30,aber mit andersfarbigem Aufdruck.
Cube kann da nicht helfen.

Ich möchte den aber gerne haben.

Kann da einer helfen ?


----------



## Chucknorman (25. Juli 2009)

Ähm der Lenker ist glaube ich extra und nur für Cube gefertigt worden.


----------



## nici93 (30. Juli 2009)

Das AMS125 auf dem angehängten Bild habe ich eben auf der Cube HP gesehen. Das aktuelle AMS125 white/black ist das aber nicht.
Ist das eventuell schon eine 2010er Version?

Screenshot:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (30. Juli 2009)

nein das ist schon ziemlich lange drin, und es is das 2009er.
da es ja bekanntlich lackierprobleme gab, haben sie kurzerhand ein einfacheres design machen lassen...


----------



## fLoOh (30. Juli 2009)

ich findes in schwarz immernoch am besten


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Juli 2009)

ich fand die alte white n black mit den problemen deutlich genialer... aber ok der brei ist durchgekaut  hab ja jetz ein schwarzes 07er


----------



## nici93 (30. Juli 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> nein das ist schon ziemlich lange drin, und es is das 2009er.
> da es ja bekanntlich lackierprobleme gab, haben sie kurzerhand ein einfacheres design machen lassen...


Oh sorry, wusste ich nicht.
Dann 'Tschuldigung für die Störung und weiter im Text


----------



## nimbus_leon (30. Juli 2009)

weiß jemand, wo ich nen schicken Kettenschutz für das AMS 125 herbekomme? Also der schön eng anliegt, gerne auch orginal von Cube!


----------



## blackraider67 (30. Juli 2009)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wo ich nen schicken Kettenschutz für das AMS 125 herbekomme? Also der schön eng anliegt, gerne auch orginal von Cube!


Bei ebay unter cube stereo/fritzz gucken...
Falls ein Nicht cube in frage kommt bei bike components..


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Juli 2009)

hier einfach den fürs ams125 raussuchen


----------



## nimbus_leon (31. Juli 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hier einfach den fürs ams125 raussuchen



THX! Is bestellet!


----------



## robert.vienna (5. August 2009)

Für alle die ihr AMS 125 noch ein bißchen tunen wollen: 

http://www.actionsports.de/SRAM X.0 Blackbox MTB Schaltwerk - ::22935.html?refID=newsletter

Scheint die selbe Farbe zu sein die auch die eloxierte R1 und einige andere Parts am Rad haben.


----------



## monkey10 (5. August 2009)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Custom-Aufbau. Wichtig waren mir v.a. dabei:

- Funktionalität/Verlässlichkeit der Komponenten
- Variabilität (sollte bei leichten flotten Ausfahrten genauso Spass machen wie bei technischen Touren am Gardasee)
- Preis/Leistung












Ein paar Auszüge aus der Teileliste:

Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 426 Coil U-Turn
Bremsen: Magura Louise (203mm vorne)
Vorbau: Syntace VRO Small
Lenker: Syntace VRO Lowrider
Griffe: Race Face Diabolus Lock-on
Laufräder: Syncros DS28/HopeII/DTComp
Reifen: Minion 2,50 DH F 42ST/Fat Albert 2,40
Sattelstütze: Kindshock i-900-R
Pedale: Wellgo D10 Magnesium (Kombi-Pedal)
Antrieb: 2-fach (36/22) mit FSA-Bashguard und 11-34 Kassette, Rest XT
Schaltung: XT

Aktuelle Bereifung nur für Vertrides zuhause und bergaborientierte Touren (z.B. Gardasee). Ist für flotte Touren doch ein bißchen mühsam . Wird je nach bedarf auf FA 2,4/2,25 oder Swampthings 2,35 gewechselt...

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (5. August 2009)

der aufbau würd mir auch sehr gut taugen, schön für technisch !!  sieht zwar bisschen komisch aus, weils so ein großer rahmen is, aber dagegen kannst du wenig ^^


----------



## DailyRaider (5. August 2009)

Hi,

ich werde diese Woche ins Fullylager wechseln. Wie belastbar ist so ein AM Bike eigentlich? Ich weiss die Frage ist schwer zu beantworten aber evtl. könnt ihr mir ja doch was dazu sagen.
Kann man mit dem Bike ordentlich springen? Ist es schlimm wenn ein Dämpfer durchschlägt? Ich frage nur weil ich denke das wenn man mal einen Spung von einigen Metern macht dann presst es den Dämpfer doch bestimmt gut zusammen oder? (Gehen wir mal davon aus das Bike ist gut abgestimmt und der Fahrer technisch nicht besonders versiert)

Hört sich alles ziemlich nerdig an aber ich kenne leider niemanden der wirklich Erfahrung mit so einem Bike hat. Entweder sind es die vollkommen hängen gebliebenen Downhiller oder Hardtail Piloten aber AM fehlanzeige.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Dom

p.s. Wann werden die 2010er Bikes erhältlich sein?


----------



## Daniel5385 (5. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe da mal eine Frage, vieleicht könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen. Habe mir vor zwei Monaten das AMS 125 gekauft. Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob es möglich ist auf das Bike die Truvativ Hammerschmidt All Mountain Kurbel zu Montieren.

Würde mich übr eine Antwort von euch freuen.

Gruss Daniel
*
*


----------



## Groudon (5. August 2009)

dürfte nicht gehen, außer es hat ne ISCG Aufnahme (wird auch für Kettenführungen gebraucht)


----------



## Daniel5385 (5. August 2009)

Ne die habe ich leider nicht. Anders ist es nicht möglich? Über Adapter oder so?


----------



## M-Cube (5. August 2009)

@DailyRaider
Die Frage lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht so pauschal beantworten, aber so ein paar Sprünge steckt das AMS schon weg. Solltest halt nicht gerade ins flat springen sondern ins Gefälle dann is die Belastung nicht so hoch. Durchschlagen wird dem Dämpfer wohl auf Dauer nicht gut tun. Cube hat beim AMS leider ziemliche Kinderlager verbaut, meine waren nach einem Jahr ausgeschlagen und mussten gewechselt werden. Das solltest eben berücksichtigen.


----------



## DailyRaider (5. August 2009)

Danke für die Antwort

Ok, wieviel kosten solche Lager und kann ein Leihe die selber einbauen? 
Weisst du wann die 2010er Modelle verfügbar sind und ob es sich noch lohnt ein 2009er zu kaufen?


----------



## M-Cube (5. August 2009)

Der komplette Lagersatz kostet laut Liste 100â¬, bei mir war es nur das Hauptlager das getauscht werden musste und das hat mein HÃ¤ndler auf Kulanz gemacht, kann dir also net sagen was das einzeln kosten wÃ¼rde.
Als Laie wÃ¼rd ich es lieber den Handler machen lassen.
Wann die 2010er Modelle erscheinen weiÃ ich nicht, kann die deine Frage also nicht beantworten.


----------



## DailyRaider (5. August 2009)

Das ist schon heftig, da würde ich auf die Garantie pochen! 

Weiss sonst jemand was über das Erscheinungsdatum der 2010 Modelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (5. August 2009)

naja garantie... eigentlich ist es ja auch nur ein verschleißteil


----------



## DailyRaider (5. August 2009)

das ist ein Argument, aber Verschleiss-Lager für 100 

Egal, das läuft dann unter Betriebskosten

2010er Modelle Erscheinungsmonat, wer weiss was?


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. August 2009)

naja ALLE lager kosten 100â¬ meist verschleifen die aber sicher nicht alle so schnell  sondern alle halt einfach mit der zeit, kann auch sein dass du 9000 km kein lagerknacken hast (ok das wÃ¤re dann schon LEEEEEIcht unwarscheinlich )


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

Man muss ja auch nicht die Original Cube Lager kaufen. Es handelt sich hier um standard Industrielager die man ueberall bekommt


----------



## BikerRT (6. August 2009)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde diese Woche ins Fullylager wechseln. Wie belastbar ist so ein AM Bike eigentlich? Ich weiss die Frage ist schwer zu beantworten aber evtl. könnt ihr mir ja doch was dazu sagen.
> Kann man mit dem Bike ordentlich springen? Ist es schlimm wenn ein Dämpfer durchschlägt? *Ich frage nur weil ich denke das wenn man mal einen Spung von einigen Metern macht dann presst es den Dämpfer doch bestimmt gut zusammen oder?* (Gehen wir mal davon aus das Bike ist gut abgestimmt und der Fahrer technisch nicht besonders versiert)
> ...



Ich fahre auch ein AMS 125. Ich bin 60kg schwer und 1,77m groß, Dämpfer ist auf mein Körpergewicht abgestimmt. 

Bei so manchen Sprüngen um die 1m-Marke haut´s bei mir den Dämpfer durch. Aber generell steckt das Bike schon ordentlich was weg. Es iste eben kein Freerider, also Drops o.ä. >1m würde ich nicht unbedingt machen.

Oder hat da jemand andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## fLoOh (6. August 2009)

hi 
also zur Belastbarkeit
ich bin 90kg schwer und mach schon so einiges mit dem ams 125 und bis jetzt ist mein dämpfer noch nicht durchgeschlagen. Drops bis zu 1m gehen auf jeden fall auch ins falt (kommt halt auf die technik an). 

hoffe es hilft 
fLoOh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (6. August 2009)

In dem Video wo Dan White spricht sieht man ja am Ende, was der mit nem Cube Ams 100 fährt und das hat weniger Federweg. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08XaiB8fB8k"]YouTube - The Gear Room - Cube AMS 100[/ame]
Also denke ich wird das Ams 125 einiges mehr wegstecken.


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. August 2009)

naja aufs körpergewicht abgestimmt und bei >1m durchschlagen?

naja direkt aufs körpergewicht abgestimmt ist es wenn das bike bei dem, was du fahren möchtest, nicht durchschlägt   deshalb: immer die dämpferpumpe im rucksack haben! sollte man doch nen kleinen leichten enduro einschlag vorhaben, kann man dann mal kurz 5psi mehr reinpumpen und braucht sich absolut keine sorgen machen


----------



## Fonzi (7. August 2009)

Auf der Suche nach einem CUBE AMS 125 R1 Mag ist mir das AMS125 XTR SE aufgefallen, das man zum gleichen Preis bekommt - allerdings ist die SE VErsion schon höherwertig nahezu komplette XTR Ausstattung aber dafür mit einer Magura Marta Bremse.

Beide Räder gibt es im Fachhandel. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser SE Version bzw. wozu würdet Ihr raten ?


----------



## Chucknorman (8. August 2009)

Kommt drauf an was du fährst. Die Magura Marta ist eher so ne CC Bremse die R1 ist für den Am / Enduro Bereich konzipiert.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. August 2009)

andererseits könnte er auch das se holen und die louise draufbauen


----------



## Fonzi (8. August 2009)

Das R1 Mag ist bei meinem Händler aktuell nicht mehr lieferbar, also wird es vermutlich auf das "SE" rauslaufen.

Bisher fahren ich Magura Julie - ich bin also wirklich mässige Bremsen gewohnt.
Kann man die Performance der Marta durch gelochte SL Rotoren verbessern ?


----------



## fifilein (10. August 2009)

Hi,

bis jetzt ist mein 08er AMS 125 K24 sehr brav gelaufen (1* Kette, 2* Bremsbeläge, 1* Schaltauge; 5000km & 40thm), aber seit kurzem knackst alles (fürchterlich laut, wenn ich hinten Sperre ist es leiser), außerdem hat das Hinterrad leicht "Spiel" wenn ich es anhebe.

Den Fehler mit dem Hinterrad habe ich identifiziert, es ist die Dämpferbuchse (siehe Link zu FoxRacing was ich genau meine), bei dem Knacksen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, hier habe ich mal etwas in dem Lagerbeiträgen gepostet. (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6214456&postcount=93)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/08/ger/Content/D%e4mpfers/FLOAT_RP23.htm
Ganz unten "Öse am Dämpferkörper", wo es am Rahmen befestigt ist, ist Spiel zu erkennen.

So, welche Ersatzteile benötige ich jetzt? Ich habe mir wirklich viele Beiträge durchgelesen, aber 100%ig schlau bin ich immer noch nicht:
Fox Racing Shox FOX DU-Bushes Gleitlager für Dämpfer
Fox Racing Shox FOX Aluminium Einbaubuchse ohne Gleitlager 8mm

aber fehlt da nicht auch noch dieser Bolzen, wo kann ich denn den Bestellen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4692481&postcount=30

Ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar,

lg
Christian


----------



## rodrigo78 (16. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage bezüglich der Einstellung der Fox Talas Federgabel. 

Wenn ihr über ein Kopfsteinpflaster oder ähnliches fahrt, "bewegt" sich da die Federgabel? Mir kommen hin und wieder Biker entgegen, bei denen es so ist. Bei mir tut sich da noch nix. Wie habt ihr euer Set-Up? Arbeitet eure Gabel bei so leichten Unebenheiten schon oder nicht?

Danke für eure Antworten

Sandro


----------



## Dauerposter (16. August 2009)

Wieviel wiegst du denn?


----------



## rodrigo78 (17. August 2009)

Dauerposter schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegst du denn?


 
70kg auf 175cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (17. August 2009)

Hallo,
in eine der letzten MB oder Bike wurden Lager von Toxoholic beworben.
Hat jemand schon mal andere Lager in sein AMS rein als die Orginale ?

Wenn ja Erfahrung?

Weiß jemand was mann da bestellen müsste ?
Ich fahr ein AMS 125 Bj 2008.

fasj


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. August 2009)

bei mir (61 kg auf 1,70 und ca 55psi (glaube ich bitte nicht schlagen wenns nicht so ist)
passiert auch recht wenig auf kopfsteinpflaster... dafür schlägt sie halt auch bei 50-70 cm drops ins flat nicht durch ^^


----------



## BikerRT (17. August 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> So, habe noch ein Problem mit meinem AMS 125 XT:
> 
> Gestern habe ich festgestellt dass die Hinterradnabe derbe Spiel hat. Dacht beim Fahren, warum ich hinten so ne unstabile Spur habe bis ich festgestellt habe dass es von der Nabe kommt und das nach gerade mal 700km.


ich bin langsam echt verärgert: hatte am 30.06. oben zitiertes Problem. es wurde vom Händler behoben. Nun war ich wieder 2 Tage in den Alpen und habe schon wieder das selbe Problem. Sind die Naben von Sun Ringlé Mist? Oder habe ich nur Pech? Welche Möglichkeiten seht ihr beim Händler zu verhandeln?


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. August 2009)

hmm sry hab keinerlei erfahrung... aber ich hab mit den dt swiss keine probleme...

achja ich glaub der händler hat 3mal recht auf nachbesserung dann könntest du ihn fragen ob er dir für die preisdifferenz andere reinbaut  (aber weiß nicht ob das jeder händler macht, aber frag ihn doch einfach mal, kostet ihn ja das gleiche wie wenn er nochmal nen normale narbe reinbaun würde)


----------



## BikerRT (17. August 2009)

Werde da wohl mal diese Woche vorbeischauen und fragen


----------



## rodrigo78 (17. August 2009)

Also ich hab auch die DT Swiss. Die sind spitze. Der Händler soll dir diese reinbauen und ein Aufpreis lohnt sich auf alle Fälle.

@Eck1992: mach mal bitte nen kleinen Hopser von nem Randstein (bei der Landung auf dem Sattel bleiben bitte) und schau, wie viel cm du noch hast zwischen dem "Ring" und dem Ende vom Dämpfer. Ich glaub ich hab da bloß noch 2cm Luft. Dar erscheint mir ein bisschen wenig oder? Was meinst du? 
Gerne auch Antworten von anderen.


----------



## ralf68 (18. August 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in eine der letzten MB oder Bike wurden Lager von Toxoholic beworben.
> Hat jemand schon mal andere Lager in sein AMS rein als die Orginale ?
> 
> ...


 

Erfahrungen mit Lagerwechsel habe ich zwar nicht ... aber folgenden link auf das Fotoalbum von User stussy:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/396671
Bezieht sich zwar auf das AMS 100 pro, würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn bei uns die gleichen Lager verbaut sind.
Vielleicht hilft es dir ja.

Ralf


----------



## WRC206 (19. August 2009)

Hallo.

Ich war heute bei meinem Händler. Eigentlich nur, weil ich schöne Plattformpedale holen wollte. Der Fahrtechnik zuliebe und auch um gelassener an schwierige Passagen ranzugehen als zur Zeit mit meinen Clickies.

Naja, da ich am Sonntag mit ihm eine kleine Tour gefahren bin, ist ihm dabei aufgefallen, dass mein Dämpfer wohl zu wenig Druck hat für mein jetztiges Gewicht (vielleicht, weil ich wieder zugenommen habe  ).

Dabei haben wir dann festgestellt, dass der Dämpfer nicht den kompletten Hub freigibt. Es müssten ja ca. 6 cm sein, bei mir sind es aber nur 5 cm.

Haben dann zunächst mal versucht, den komplett aufzupumpen. Das hat aber nichts gebracht. Danach haben wir mal die komplette Luft abgelassen, einmal ganz herausgezogen und dann wieder aufgepumpt. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

Dann hat er beim Vertrieb angerufen, aber natürlich hatten alle Techniker gerade Pause  . Er will aber nochmal Kontakt aufnehmen.

Jetzt wollte ich aber schon mal hier fragen, ob das Problem bekannt ist und ob jemand eine Lösung kennt.



Dann hab ich noch eine Sache....und zwar sieht es so aus, als würde beim Bremsen mit der vorderen K18 Bremse die Scheibe leicht gebogen werden. Also durch die Bremsklötze. Ist das schlimm oder normal? Kann man da was gegen machen?


MfG
Thomas


----------



## monkey10 (20. August 2009)

WRC206 schrieb:


> ....Dabei haben wir dann festgestellt, dass der Dämpfer nicht den kompletten Hub freigibt. Es müssten ja ca. 6 cm sein, bei mir sind es aber nur 5 cm.
> 
> Haben dann zunächst mal versucht, den komplett aufzupumpen. Das hat aber nichts gebracht. Danach haben wir mal die komplette Luft abgelassen, einmal ganz herausgezogen und dann wieder aufgepumpt. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht...



Stress dich nicht. Der Fox Float RP23 Dämpfer im Cube mit einer Einbaulänge von 200mm hat laut werksangaben einen maximalen Hub von 50mm (Length/Travel 7.875 x 2.0). Es gibt zwar auch einen 200mm-RP23 mit 57mm Hub (Length/Travel 7.875 x 2.25), der ist aber nicht im AMS125 eingebaut (denn dann hätte das AMS einen FW von fast 145mm).

Also am besten den Sag einstellen. Cube empfiehlt 15-20% (für mehr Komfort und bergab kannst aber auch 30% einstellen). Anleitung findest du sogar auf der Cube-Homepage: Suspension Setup. Wird sogar an einem Cube AMS 125 demonstriert auch dort der Hub von 50mm erwähnt .

Wenn du das Ringerl vor der Ausfahrt zurückschiebst und es sich nach der Tour mehr als 5cm wegbewegt hat bzw ganz runtergeruscht ist, dann hast du nicht mehr Federweg genutzt. Dann ist dein Dämpfer durchgeschlagen, was alles andere als optimal ist. Musst dich halt am Anfang ein bißchen rumspielen mit dem Druck um das Optimum zwischen bergauf-Performance und maximale Federwegsnutzung bergab zu finden. Fahr deinen "Hometrail" und probiere mal straffere, dann mal weichere Einstellung. Es sollte halt schon 1-2mm Reserve übrig bleiben. Man kann ja manchmal nicht wissen, was so auf einen zukommt ...

Dein Problem mit der Bremse kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Bremst sie wie gewünscht? Macht sie Geräusche? Wenn ja - auch wenn du nicht bremst oder wenn du bremst...?

Und bitte schau auf den Weg und nicht auf die Vorderbremse, wenn du vorne stark bremst .

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf68 (20. August 2009)

War mir ja eigentlich sicher, habe es aber doch mal nachgemessen. Maximalhub beträgt bei meinem AMS 125 (Bj. 2009) ca. 57 mm.

Könnte aber an den angeblichen 130 mm Federweg am Heck ab 2009 liegen. Davor war vielleicht der Dämper mit Maximalhub 50 mm verbaut.
Kommt also wohl ganz auf das Baujahr des Rades an.


----------



## monkey10 (20. August 2009)

ralf68 schrieb:


> War mir ja eigentlich sicher, habe es aber doch mal nachgemessen. Maximalhub beträgt bei meinem AMS 125 (Bj. 2009) ca. 57 mm.



Kann es sein, dass du einfach die *Länge des Dämpferkörpers* gemessen hast? Der ist nämlich beim RP23 mit 50mm Hub ziemlich genau 57mm (bis etwa 60mm, je nach Genauigkeit der Messung).

Zur Nomenklatur des Dämpfers, damit du weißt was ich meine:







Der Hub ist aber geringer als der Dämpferkörper (Länge des shock bodys). Brauchst nur die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen, dann das Gummiringerl zurückschieben zur Lufkammer (air sleeve) und dann maximal einfedern. Dann sollte man den maximalen Hub (Abstand Lufkammer bis Gummiring) abmessen können...



ralf68 schrieb:


> Könnte aber an den angeblichen 130 mm Federweg am Heck ab 2009 liegen. Davor war vielleicht der Dämper mit Maximalhub 50 mm verbaut.
> Kommt also wohl ganz auf das Baujahr des Rades an.



Kann mir im besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das 2009 ein anderer Dämpfer (mit 57mm Hub) eingebaut wurde, da bei gleichem Übersetzungsverhältnis ein größerer Federweg als 130mm resultieren würde. Nämlich etwa 143mm. Das heißt, der Hersteller Cube hätte dann die Wippe/Anlenkung zu den Vorjahresmodell (´08) verändern müssen. Ich hab aber gerade vor kurzem AMS125 aus ´08 einem aus ´09 gegenübergestellt - die Wippe/Anlenkung hat exakt gleich ausgesehen.

Hab mir nämlich auch mal überlegt statt dem 200/50-Dämpfer einen 200/57 einzubauen, damit um damit ein einzigartiges AMS1*4*5 zu besitzen . War mir dann aber nicht sicher, ob sich das mit dem Abstand Reifen <--> Sattelrohr/-stütze ausgeht bei einem Schwalbe 2,40"-Reifen und ob die Performance des Hinterbaus nicht doch darunter leidet.

Wenn also Cube einen Dämpfer mit 57mm eingebaut hätte, dann müsste entweder die Wippe verändert worden sein (damit anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis) oder aber die Rahmengeometrie angepaßt werden (und das AMS hätte dann auch mehr Federweg, aber wahrscheinlich auch einen längeren Hinterbau).

Auf die Gefahr, dass mir jetzt viele Besitzer von AMS 125 aus dem 2009er Jahr böse sind ... Ich nehm mal an das der "Sprung" von 125 auf 130mm FW *entweder* aus einem mathematischen Modell resultiert. Theoretisch hat das AMS mit Übersetzungsverhältnis und genauer Umrechnung vom angelsächsischen ins metrische System resultiert nämlich einen FW von 127mm (weil der Hub 50,8mm ist). Je nach Marketing-Strategie wurde einmal abgerundet auf 125 (damit es nicht zu nahe am FW des Stereo ist, dem ja anfangs weniger FW zugesprochen wurde als heute). Jetzt, wo sich das Stereo als längerhubig erwiesen hat (140mm und teilweise wurden ja in diversen Tests sogar mehr gemessen) - und sich die "Touren"-Bikes mit 130mm etabliert haben, wird halt aufgerundet. *Oder* es wurde einfach (wie damals beim Stereo) mit einem (neueren?) Verfahren ein FW von 130mm beim AMS125 gemessen...

Naja.. ist ja ganz egal. Wichtig ist einfach Spass am biken zu haben. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei Thomas (alias WRC206) alles in Ordnung ist und wollte ihm nur ersparen, dass er im Sommer ewig rumtelefoniert oder gar den Dämpfer einschickt, obwohl alles okay ist. So verliert er nur Zeit und Nerven - kostet alles wertvolle Bike-Minuten ...

Ich find´s halt ziemlich schlimm, dass dies sein Bike-Händler / "Shop des Vertrauens" das nicht weiß. Würde ihm wahrscheinlich mehr Sicherheit geben, denn im Bikeforen gibts zwar viele Experten, aber auch viele Dampfplauderer  *duckundrennweg*

LG


----------



## WRC206 (20. August 2009)

Also danke erst mal für eure schnelle Hilfe. 

Vielleicht habe ich mit "Hub" dann tatsächlich das flasche geschrieben.

Auf dem Bild ist ja der Shock Body abgebildet (wieder einen neuen Begriff gelernt  ). Dieser wurde bei mir mit 50mm gemessen. Dann seh ich das doch aber richtig, dass es zu wenig ist, oder? Die Wippe sieht auch von der Stellung nicht so aus, wie es nach dem Kauf war.
Dazu muss ich vllt noch sagen, dass der Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag dafür aufgepumpt wurde. Mit weniger Druck war der gemessene Wert noch geringer.


EDIT: 
Ich habe gerade nochmal bei dem Laden angerufen. Cube schickt denen einen neuen Dämpfer und sobald der da ist, kann ich den tauschen lassen.


----------



## ralf68 (20. August 2009)

@monkey10
Jepp, genau das hab ich gemessen 
Aber was für ein Glück, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin


----------



## robert.vienna (21. August 2009)

@monkey10: Spitzen-Beitrag. Wikipedia-reif!


----------



## icube (21. August 2009)

hallo leute, hab vor mir einen kürzeren Vorbau zu kaufen was für einen könntet ihr mir da empfehlen hab so an 80 mm gedacht ? was wäre da am besten nicht das ich gleich 
die ganze Geometrie schrotte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf68 (21. August 2009)

Schau mal so ab dem Beitrag 183 nach.
Da wurde schon mal über verschiedene Vorbaulängen diskutiert.


----------



## BikerRT (21. August 2009)

Ich fahre diesen hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3031&type=search

in Verbindung mit diesem Lenker: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=13205&type=search

für mich passt das super, ich fahre bestens damit, ohne irgendwelche Probleme zu bekommen.


----------



## icube (21. August 2009)

hab mir gerade vom dealer nen raceface deus xc mit 100 mm 
fÃ¼r 30 â¬ geholt mal schaun wie der so ist!


----------



## rodrigo78 (21. August 2009)

Hi,

mein Dämpfer gibt manchmal so Geräusche von sich (klingt wie wenn er Luft saugt bzw. es könnte auch irgendwas kratzen), manchmal ist er mucksmäuschenstill. Stimmt da irgendwas nicht? Was macht euer Dämpfer wenn ihr den Sattel mal nach unten drückt? 

Rod


----------



## BikerRT (22. August 2009)

Diese Geräusche sind normal. Könnte sein, dass diese Temperaturabhängig sind. Ich bin auch noch nicht genau dahintergekommen. Aaber die Gabel macht auch solche Geräusche.....Autostoßdämpfer übrigens habe ähnliche Geräusche.


----------



## Friecke (24. August 2009)

Hallöle,
hab da mal ne kurze Werkzeug frage.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir diesen Werkzeugkoffer zu holen:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=9998 
Nun bin ich mir aber gar nicht ganz sicher, ob mein AMS 125 R1 von 2009 eine HollowtechII Kurbel hat. 
Also, um nicht so lange rumzuschwafeln. Kriege ich mit dem Werkzeug aus dem Koffer die Kurbel (und Kassette) raus, oder brauch ich dafür etwas anderes?
Über die Qualität des Werkzeugs brauchen wir nicht zu reden. Das wird keine Profi-Werkstattqualität sein, aber um ein oder zwei Mal im Jahr das Bike zu zerlegen, wird es doch reichen, oder?

Schöne Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## FwvG (25. August 2009)

Friecke schrieb:


> Nun bin ich mir aber gar nicht ganz sicher, ob mein AMS 125 R1 von 2009 eine HollowtechII Kurbel hat.



Hat es !

Zum ab und an rum schrauben wird das Zeugs schon zu gebrauchen sein, nix tolles halt.

Gruss
FwvG


----------



## robert.vienna (25. August 2009)

Bei mir ist nach nur 6 Monaten der Dichtungsgummiring an der Lenksäule gerissen. Es ist der dünne Gummiring zwischen Rahmen und drehbarem Teil der senkrechten Lenkstange (weiß jetzt nicht die korrekte Bezeichnung).

Ist das bei sonst noch wem passiert? 

Ist das ein großes Problem wenn man da mal ne Zeitlang ohne fährt?


----------



## FwvG (25. August 2009)

Hallo,
das Teil nennt sich O-Ring.
Dies bekommst du überall in gut sortiertem Fachhandel (Autozubehör etc.)

Messe den Durchmesser, der Ersatz darf ruhig auch etwas dicker vom Material sein, mit ordentlich Fett montiert und schon ist es wie neu.

Gruss
FwvG


----------



## bujo12 (25. August 2009)

FwvG schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Teil nennt sich O-Ring.
> Dies bekommst du überall in gut sortiertem Fachhandel (Autozubehör etc.)
> 
> ...


 

Also ich bräuchte da auch einen, sofern oben direkt unter dem Vorbau einer drin war. Dort ist ein kleiner Spalt.
Villeicht gibts die sogar bei einem Onlinehändler? Nur wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FwvG (25. August 2009)

bujo12 schrieb:


> Also ich bräuchte da auch einen, sofern oben direkt unter dem Vorbau einer drin war. Dort ist ein kleiner Spalt.
> Villeicht gibts die sogar bei einem Onlinehändler? Nur wo?



Ja im Vorbau sind zwei O-Ringe.

Ich würde den Weg über die lokalen Autozubehörhändler gehen oder auch wo es Baumaschinen gibt, da bekommst du die Ringe in jeder Größe und Form.


----------



## robert.vienna (25. August 2009)

Das Ding ist total dünn und wird da zwischen starrem Rahmen und drehbarem Lenkkopf richtiggehend zerrieben. Sieht nach Fehlkonstruktion aus. Ein dicker O-Ring wird in den schmalen Spalt nicht reinpassen bzw. die Lenkung behindern denk ich mal.

Meine Freundin hat ein Cube WLS Fully da ist der Ring wesentlich dicker.


----------



## FwvG (25. August 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Das Ding ist total dünn und wird da zwischen starrem Rahmen und drehbarem Lenkkopf richtiggehend zerrieben. Sieht nach Fehlkonstruktion aus. Ein dicker O-Ring wird in den schmalen Spalt nicht reinpassen bzw. die Lenkung behindern denk ich mal.



Hallo,
dann ist das bei Dir nicht richtig montiert.
Evtl. solltest du die Gabel etwas fester anziehen.
DerRing soll nur den Spalt abdichten und von außen leicht ansitzen nicht im Spalt.
Deshalb ist es auch kein Problem den Ring etwas dicker zu wählen, schließt da halt nicht so elegant ab. Ich versehe den Spalt halt noch ordentlich mit Fett, dies verhindert zusätzlich nochmal das verunreinigen der Lager.


----------



## robert.vienna (26. August 2009)

Sind die Lager offen oder gedichtet? Besteht da jetzt höchste Gefahrt dass da Dreck reinkommt oder ist der Gummi nur ein zusätzlicher Schutz (wie so oft im Leben ;-))?

greetz

Roger


----------



## bujo12 (26. August 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Sind die Lager offen oder gedichtet? Besteht da jetzt höchste Gefahrt dass da Dreck reinkommt oder ist der Gummi nur ein zusätzlicher Schutz (wie so oft im Leben ;-))?
> 
> greetz
> 
> Roger


 
Die Lager sind gedichtet. Aber bei meinem 3/4 Jahr alten AMS rostet schon der Außenring des Lagers. Also ist der Gummiring nur ein kleiner Schutz gegen Schmutz, nicht gegen Nässe.


----------



## FwvG (26. August 2009)

bujo12 schrieb:


> Aber bei meinem 3/4 Jahr alten AMS rostet schon der Außenring des Lagers. Also ist der Gummiring nur ein kleiner Schutz gegen Schmutz, nicht gegen Nässe.



Genau,
deshalb immer schön Fetten


----------



## rodrigo78 (26. August 2009)

Was nehmt ihr zum fetten? und was fettet (blödes Wort) ihr sonst noch? Hab mein Bike erst seit kurzem und bin über jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## FwvG (26. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich nehme immer Lagerfett, gibt aber wie immer auch nach oben keine Grenzen 


z.B http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p8199_Bike-Grease-2000---Fahrradfett.html

Gruss


----------



## Vogtländer (26. August 2009)

Hallo, habe seit Sonntag an meiner Rock Shox Revelation aus 2008 (am Cube AMS 125) einen Defekt festgestellt, wie er derzeit hier im Forum beim Tech Talk auch diskutiert wird http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407819. Es war kaum noch Federweg da und das Poploc funktionierte auch nicht. Habe Federweg noch mal ganz hochgestellt, damit ich bis nach Hause kam. Dort Luft abgelassen, neu aufgepumpt - keine Besserung. Die Gabel hat sich ohne Luft nur bis zu einem bestimmten Anschlag versenken lassen. Gestern das Bike zum Händler gebracht, da noch Garatie besteht. Der Händler wird die Gabel einschicken. Nun meine Frage: gibt es Erfahrungen, wie lange das zur Zeit dauert, bis die Gabel wieder da ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jing1982 (26. August 2009)

Nachdem bei mir auch ein O-Ring gefehlt hat und ich zufällig beim Händler war, hab ich ihn mal draufangesprochen. Der meinte dann, dass man auch problemlos ohne den Ring fahren könne.


----------



## robert.vienna (26. August 2009)

Hat mein Händler auch gesagt. Sagte das hätte hauptsächlich optische Gründe.

Trotzdem: Hab 3 Cube-Händler angerufen, keiner hatte den O-Ring und keiner wollte ihn bestellen, alle haben sich irgendwie gedrückt ("wir rufen zurück" etc.). Schwache Sache.


----------



## FwvG (26. August 2009)

Moin,
hier gibt es O-Ringe in fast jeder Form.

http://www.grafe-shop.de/index.php?view=overview&categories_catid=165

Da gibt es einen O-Ring fÃ¼r 0,18â¬ zzgl. Versandkosten (4,50â¬) wÃ¼rde sich eher bei Sammelbestellung lohnen. 

Gruss


----------



## robert.vienna (27. August 2009)

Gute Quelle! Aber welches Maß passt?


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

Warum ist alles immer so kompliziert 

Der O-Ring macht nicht viel, fahre schon seit über einem Jahr ohne durch die Gegend. Ich wurde weder Opfer eines plötzlich auftretenden Gabelkonusklemmers noch musste ich eine Streafe zahlen


----------



## FwvG (27. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warum ist alles immer so kompliziert
> 
> Der O-Ring macht nicht viel, fahre schon seit über einem Jahr ohne durch die Gegend. Ich wurde weder Opfer eines plötzlich auftretenden Gabelkonusklemmers noch musste ich eine Streafe zahlen



Hehe, logisch ist das Teil nicht überlebenswichtig, für meinen Teil habe ich das Bike halt gerne komplett.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soleboom (27. August 2009)

Hat schon jemand einen 200/57 Dämpfer ausprobiert oder würde das in die Hose gehen ? Hab hier gelesen , das es um die 145 mm federweg am Heck gibt . Ich weis 130 mm sind serie aber etwas Spielraum dürfte der Hinterbau noch haben . Oder?


----------



## chief70 (28. August 2009)

Hi,
ich habe einen X Fusion O2 PVA mit 200/56 eingebaut, hat nun 143mm


----------



## Chucknorman (28. August 2009)

Und wie siehts da mit der Geometrie und Garantie aus ?


----------



## chief70 (28. August 2009)

Geometrie ändert sich nicht- gleiche Einbaulänge, Garantie? dafür habe ich noch
den Originaldämpfer für den Fall der Fälle...


----------



## greatwhite (29. August 2009)

So, nun sind die 2010er Modelle auf der CUBE HP online. 

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ams125-pro-green_id_35827_.htm

...und nochmal aus dem Bilderthread folgendes Posting:



schatten schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich zu den 2010er Modellen diesen Satz:
> Für 2010 haben wir die Kinematik der AMS Modelle noch einmal feingetuned.
> Durch kleine Änderungen der Lage der Gelenkpunkte konnten wir die Fahreigenschaften dahingehend verändern, dass die Hinterbauten der Rahmen weiterhin super sensibel auf jede Bodenunebenheit reagieren und gleichzeitig ein deutlich verbessertes Verhalten bezogen auf Antriebseinflüsse zeigen. Das bedeutet, dass die Bikes bei gleichem Fahrverhalten weniger wippen.
> 
> Das war ja mal notwendig!



In der Bike war ja auch schon etwas in der Richtung zu lesen, die AMS und AMS125 Modelle betreffend.

Schade, dass die Fox-Tallas nicht in der Steckachsen-Version wie beim Stereo vorgesehen ist.
Die Farben finde ich nicht schlecht, allerdings gibts noch keine Infos welche Farben zu welcher Ausstattung erhältlich sind.


----------



## Groudon (29. August 2009)

sry leute - aber finde, dass CUBE bei den Lackierungen ganzes Stück rückwärts gemacht hat, zum. bei den neuen ... ich vermisse die guten alten schwarz ANODISIERTEN Rahmen und zwar NUR Schwarz und die restlichen Lackierungen sehen eher aus wie Neon-Farb-Versuche von iwelchen -.-


----------



## FwvG (29. August 2009)

Hallo,
diese Modelle hauen mich irgendwie auch nicht aus dem Sattel.

Keine XT-Bremsen mehr, mehr SLX naja.

Gruss


----------



## Groudon (29. August 2009)

beim LTD Race is die Austattung auch zurück gegangen (SLX Kurbel zu Deore) und och anderes ... die Lackierungen aber aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah -.-


----------



## greatwhite (29. August 2009)

FwvG schrieb:


> Hallo,
> diese Modelle hauen mich irgendwie auch nicht aus dem Sattel.
> 
> Keine XT-Bremsen mehr, mehr SLX naja.
> ...




Wie sind denn die Formula RX im Vergleich zu dem XT Bremsen einzuordnen?
The one und K18 / K24 kenn ich, aber RX sagt mir leider garnichts.


----------



## FwvG (29. August 2009)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Formula RX im Vergleich zu dem XT Bremsen einzuordnen?
> The one und K18 / K24 kenn ich, aber RX sagt mir leider garnichts.



Hallo,
die RX ist nagelneu, deshalb wird es noch kaum Berichte geben.

http://www.formula-brake.it/en/bikes/rx

Etwa mit der Magura Martha vergleichbar würde ich sagen, durchaus nicht schlecht.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (29. August 2009)

o.k., dann ist ja die Ausstattung vom 2009er AMS125 XT zum 2010er AMS125 RX nicht nennenswert schlechter geworden, denke ich.

Nur dass die Fox-Tallas nicht in der Steckachsen-Version verbaut wird find ich echt mager. 

Jetzt bleibt nur die große Frage wie der neue UVP ausschaut.


----------



## ScorpionKing (31. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe eine Bitte an die Gemeinschaft.

Vor ca. 2 Monaten habe ich mir ein Cube AMS 125 K18 gekauft.
Von Anfang an habe ich ein Problem mit der quietschenden Oro K18 von
Formula. (Immer beim Bremsen bei Trockenheit)
Mitlerweile habe ich das Bike zum dritten Mal beim Händler zum Einstellen.
Es wird nur nie besser.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es an den Belägen liegt. 
Mein Händler meint jedoch er findet das qiuetschen gar nicht so schlimm und es sei normal.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass das in dieser Preisklasse nicht normal sein kann und eine quietschende Bremse einen Mangel darstellt.

Leider will mein Händler mir aus Kostengründen nicht testweise mal andere Beläge einbauen um zu testen ob das quietschen weg ist. 
Stattdessen versucht er es nun mit irgeneinem Spray.

Was meint ihr, muss ich das hinnehmen und mit einer quietschenden Bremse fahren, oder könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben was ich tun kann.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
Toby


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

das rad langsam drehen und schauen wo die bremsscheibe anliegt, dann ein wenig weiter drehen und in die entgegengesetzte richtung drücken.

kannst dir auch zwei ganz dünne bleche kaufen. 0.2 u 0.3mm, die bremsen lösen bleche zwischen bremsen, bremse festschrauben und glücklich sein.

es gibt aber auch ne riesige menge tips im tech forum unter bremsen usw. manchmal kann auch ein schlag vom ast oder von einen sturz die bremsscheibe verbiegen, dann hilft nur noch gerade drücken und neu ausrichten.

meine k18 hat nie gequietscht, nach nem kleinen bauchlander hat sie geschliffen, habs sie neu ausgerichtet und es war wieder ruhe =) ist nicht so schwer.


----------



## ScorpionKing (31. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> das rad langsam drehen und schauen wo die bremsscheibe anliegt, dann ein wenig weiter drehen und in die entgegengesetzte richtung drücken.
> 
> kannst dir auch zwei ganz dünne bleche kaufen. 0.2 u 0.3mm, die bremsen lösen bleche zwischen bremsen, bremse festschrauben und glücklich sein.
> 
> ...



Die Bremse quietscht nicht die ganze Zeit, sondern nur beim bremsen. Die Bremsscheibe ist nicht verbogen. Das wurde bereits geprüft.
Mein Händler will mir weiss machen, es sei normal bei Scheibenbremsen, dass die auch quietschen.
Da ich bisher noch keine hatte, kann ich das nur schwer beurteilen. Ich gleub das jedoch nicht.
Hat noch jemand tipps, wie ich zu meinem Recht komme?


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

achso. sie quietschen breim bremsen, könnten nicht eingefahrene bremsen sein, mal öfters richtig stark bremsen. oder es kommt weil du halt metallische beläge hast. koolswiss und koolstop bieten da organische an, die machen keine geräusche und bremsen auch sehr gut. verbrauchen sich aber ein wenig schneller als metallische. solange du kein downhill fährst oder 10.000hm halten die aber schon ne ewigkeit.

edit: wie lange hast du dein bike und wie weit bist du schon gefahren und vorallem wo?


----------



## ScorpionKing (31. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> achso. sie quietschen breim bremsen, könnten nicht eingefahrene bremsen sein, mal öfters richtig stark bremsen. oder es kommt weil du halt metallische beläge hast. koolswiss und koolstop bieten da organische an, die machen keine geräusche und bremsen auch sehr gut. verbrauchen sich aber ein wenig schneller als metallische. solange du kein downhill fährst oder 10.000hm halten die aber schon ne ewigkeit.
> 
> edit: wie lange hast du dein bike und wie weit bist du schon gefahren und vorallem wo?



bin jetzt so ca. 300km gefahren, hab auch versucht die Bremsbeläge und Scheiben einzubremsen. Ohne Erfolg bisher.
Ich fahre hauptsächlich auf Feldwegen und suche mit Pfade wo man schön im Gelände fahren kann aber nicht im richtigen Matsch.
Koolstop würde ich gerne probieren, nur sehe ich irgendwie nicht ein, dass ich die neuen Beläge bezahlen muss. Das muss auf Garantie gehen.
Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

naja, ich weiß ja nicht wieeeee LAUT sie sind. meine sind absolut ruhig. bis auf ein schleifen in schnellel kurven. liegt aber an der verbogenen scheibe. ist mir aber auch recht egal.

koolstop/swissstop kosten ja nicht die welt. glaub 10euro pro bremse.
du könntest versuchen die bremsbeläge mit einer feile anzurauen. dazu müsstest du sie aber ausbauen. 
sie quietschen eigentlich nur wenn sie öl abbekommen haben oder anderen schmierkrams, wasser und co sind denen ziemlich egal. ich fahr ja die gleichen bremsen und hab absolut keine probleme.


----------



## freeride_bogl (31. August 2009)

meine quietscht auch nach den gleichen symptomen wie deine , haben im cube-thread auch mehrere geschrieben, und soll angeblich "normal" sein bei der k18, ich hab mich dran gewöhnt


----------



## marco_m (31. August 2009)

ScorpionKing schrieb:


> bin jetzt so ca. 300km gefahren, hab auch versucht die Bremsbeläge und Scheiben einzubremsen. Ohne Erfolg bisher.
> Ich fahre hauptsächlich auf Feldwegen und suche mit Pfade wo man schön im Gelände fahren kann aber nicht im richtigen Matsch.
> Koolstop würde ich gerne probieren, nur sehe ich irgendwie nicht ein, dass ich die neuen Beläge bezahlen muss. Das muss auf Garantie gehen.
> Oder liege ich da falsch?


 
Hi,
habe an meinem AMS auch die K18 verbaut. Seit ich auf Swisstop Beläge umgerüstet habe und diese mit Swisstop Silencer behandle ist Ruhe da unten  und die war mir wichtiger als endlos auf Garantie zu warten ...

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rodrigo78 (31. August 2009)

Also ich habe die Magura Louise und die quitschen auch (mal mehr, mal weniger). Bei nem Kumpel von mir quitschen sie fast die ganze Zeit. Du bist also nicht der einzige 
Du kannst aber versuchen die Beläge mit nem Schmiergelpapier anzurauhen oder hinter die Bremsbeläge (da ist noch ein paar mm Spiel) Kupferpaste reinmachen. Soll Wunder wirken. 

Hast du vielleicht schon mal ne längere Tour mit viel Abfahrt und bremsen hinter dir? Kann nämlich auch sein, dass du sie "glasig"gebremst hast. Das ist quasi wie wenn die oberste Schicht durch Hitze flüssig wird und dann wieder antrocknet. Allerdings ist die Oberfläsche dann ziemlich glatt (auch hier würde dann aufrauhen klappen).

Solltest du die Beläge wechseln, gib bescheid ob es dann weg ist. Vielleicht rüst ich dann auch um. 

VG


----------



## ScorpionKing (1. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

war gerade beim Händler mein Bike abholen.
Es wurde mit dem Swisstop Silencer Spray behandelt.
Quietschen is weg, jedoch auch die Bremskraft.
( Die hat merklich darunter gelitten) 

Da mein Händler das zum ersten Mal ausprobiert hat, kann er mir
momentan nicht sagen, ob sich das wieder gibt. Ich solle jetzt mal 
ein paar Kilometer fahren und schauen obs besser wird.

Anscheinend ist grade Messe und er wird Formula darauf ansprechen,
was noch gemacht werden kann, bzgl. Quietschen.
Meiner Meinung nach neue Bremsbeläge rein und gut is...., das müsste man jedoch erst mal probieren.

@marco_m
Wie sieht das aus mit der Bremskraft, lässt diese nach der Behandlung mit dem Swisstop Silencer auch nach und gibt sich das wieder?
Kommt das Quietschen wieder?

@freeride_bogl
Sorry, bei einem Rad in dieser Preisklasse kann ich quietschende Bremsen nicht akzeptieren. Ich bin da vielleicht etwas empfindlich.
Normal ist das nicht, da es jede Menge Leute gibt, bei denen nichts quietscht. Es geht also auch anders.

@rodrigo78
Bin eigentlich kein großer Tourenfahrer, es war somit auch keine große 
Abfahrt bisher mit dabei. Ich denke/hoffe daran liegt es nicht.

Mal schauen ob die Bremskraft nun wieder kommt.
( Das geht dann natürlich überhaupt nicht )

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden

Danke für Eure Beiträge


----------



## marco_m (1. September 2009)

ScorpionKing schrieb:


> @marco_m
> Wie sieht das aus mit der Bremskraft, lässt diese nach der Behandlung mit dem Swisstop Silencer auch nach und gibt sich das wieder?
> Kommt das Quietschen wieder?


 
Hi, 
dein Händler scheint tatsächlich ein Anfänger zu sein 
Steht ja sogar in der Anleitung, dass nach der (hoffentlich) korrekten Behandlung die Bremse heiss eingebremst werden muss !!
D. h. entweder du legst 10 Beschleunigungen mit anschliessender Vollbremse hin, oder lässt die Bremsen bergab schleifen.

Bremswirkung danach bei mir besser wie ohne Behandlung !!

Eine Anleitung findest du auch auf der Website von Swissstop.

Theoretisch reicht eine Behandlung pro Lebensdauer der Beläge. Vor grossen Touren wiederhole ich diese aber zum Teil noch einmal.

Gruss Marco


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2009)

Die Swissstop-Beläge sind übrigens auch ohne Silencer Spray sehr leise Bin noch gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, da zusätzlich noch irgendwas drauf zu sprühen


----------



## marco_m (1. September 2009)

Hoi Barbarissima,
wenn Du ne K18 am Radl hättest, dann wärst du bestimmt auch schon auf diese Idee gekommen


----------



## mario1982 (6. September 2009)

ScorpionKing schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe eine Bitte an die Gemeinschaft.
> 
> ...



hi
ich habe die selben bremsen und die selben probleme. mich stört es aber schon gar nicht mehr. es gibt aber harte und weiche bremsbeläge und die harten die ich auch bei mir standartmässig eingebaut sind, halten länger, doch quitschen. die weichen könntest du mal probieren einzubauen und vielleicht löst sich das problem. ich habe mir letzte woche die weichen gekauft. halten zwar nicht so lange, aber diese komische musik wärend dem fahren sollte dann wegbleiben. wechsel sie aber erst in 1 monate ca., wenn die alten runter sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FwvG (6. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich teste mal die K18 an einem anderen Bike mit XT Scheiben, ich könnte wetten das da nix Quietscht. Melde mich die Tage diesbezüglich mal.

Gruss


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. September 2009)

warum baust du dann nicht einfach die laufräder vom anderen xt bike rein? wäre weniger aufwand


----------



## FwvG (6. September 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> warum baust du dann nicht einfach die laufräder vom anderen xt bike rein? wäre weniger aufwand



Hach, habe mich etwas doof ausgedrückt.

An meinem Cube habe ich komplett XT, das belibt auch so, da Quietscht NIX 

Aber ich habe noch eine K18 hier rumliegen, habe noch einige Teile rumliegen, deshalb mein "Selbstversuch". Ich schraube mal schnell nen Bike zusammen.

Möchte einfach nur mal helfen die Probleme zu entwirren 

Gruss


----------



## ralf68 (24. September 2009)

Und FwvG,
schon neue Erkenntnisse mit der Kombi K18 und XT-Bremsscheibe?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## WRC206 (28. September 2009)

Hey.

Hat von euch schon jemand eine Kettenführung an sein Bike gebaut?

Mich nervt es, dass bei schnellen oder ruppigen Abfahrten, die Kette immer runter springt. Gestern habe ich es mal so gemacht, dass ich immer auf dem größten Kettenblatt gefahren bin. Aber wenn dann doch mal ein kurzes stück zu treten ist, ist das auf Dauer auch schon sehr lästig.

Gibt es eventuell auch noch andere Lösungen?


----------



## freeride_bogl (28. September 2009)

kürzeres schaltwerk hilft glaub ich, hab aber auch noch das xt longcage, kanns nich beurteilen ...

mit der kettenführung wirst du warsch. nur noch 2 kettenblätter vorne haben
hab auch schon überlegt, aber ich brauch alle 3 ...


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2009)

Kefü geht von Truvativ Shiftguide und den passenden Bashguard. Aber du solltest dir als mittleres KB ein 34 oder 36 montieren. Achja längere Kettenblattschrauben gehen auch. Ansonsten hilft noch vorne gross und hinten auchmöglichst gross dann hat die Kette viel Spannung und springt nicht mehr so leicht ab.


----------



## DeLocke (28. September 2009)

SRAM hat ne höhere Kettenspannung als Shimano, zumindest das X.= Schaltwerk.

Könnte also auch schon helfen!


----------



## freeride_bogl (28. September 2009)

ach geht das dass ich nen bashguard hinmach und trozdem alle 3 KB hab, nur längere schrauben hernehm ?

des wär DIE lösung


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2009)

ne geht nicht  Es gibt aber Kettensanner die 3 fach fahrbar sind ... i.d.R reicht es aus 

wo die finden .... keine Ahnung 

sowas (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6338867&postcount=8953) gab es mal früher

oder hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177199


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FwvG (28. September 2009)

ralf68 schrieb:


> Und FwvG,
> schon neue Erkenntnisse mit der Kombi K18 und XT-Bremsscheibe?
> 
> Gruß Ralf




Japps,
habe die Kombination jetzt an einem Bike für meine Frau verbaut.

Formula K18 V/H mit 180er XT Scheiben, Sunringle XMB Felgen.

Kein Klingeln, kein nix, Bremst sehr gut, die stabilen XT Scheiben sind schon klasse bis auf die Optik 

Der Verdacht drängt sich auf das die Problem nur auf die Scheiben zurück zu führen sind.

Gruss
FwvG


----------



## monkey10 (28. September 2009)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand eine Kettenführung an sein Bike gebaut?
> 
> Mich nervt es, dass bei schnellen oder ruppigen Abfahrten, die Kette immer runter springt...



Hatte das gleiche Problem und mir deshalb vor ein paar Wochen eine Ketteführung montiert.

Da ich kurz vor einen Gardasee-Urlaub stand wollte ich eine schnelle, unkomplizierte, preiswerte und relativ leichte Lösung. Hab mich dann für schaltbare *Blackspire Stinger*-Kefü mit Tretlagermontage entschieden. 







Bin vollauf zufrieden . Das Mehrgewicht merkt man nicht und die Kefü läuft auch geräuschlos. Über diese findet man auch diverse Erfahrungsberichte im Forum.

 

Einfach statt dem Spacer montieren und ein bißchen einfahren, dann läuft das Ding.

Allerdings ist dies eine übliche 2-fach-Kefü. Geht mit 3 Kettenblättern nicht. Es gibt aber schaltbare 3-fach, z.B. von G-Junkies. Allerdings sind die teurer und man findet wenig praktische Erfahrungsberichte. Angeblich sollen sie recht laut sein  Und außerdem hast du damit keine erhöhte Bodenfreiheit. 

Ich hab mich schon letztes Jahr nach meinen Gardasee-Urlaub für einen Bashguard entschieden, nachdem mein großes Kettenblatt zunehmend zahnloser wurde . 



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ach geht das dass ich nen bashguard hinmach und trozdem alle 3 KB hab, nur längere schrauben hernehm ?
> 
> des wär DIE lösung



Hab zuerst 32 - 22 getestet und hatte damit auch nicht wirklich das Gefühl, dass ich zu langsam wäre. Inzwischen fahre ich 36-22, weil auch regelmäßig mit schnellen XC-Fahrern unterwegs bin und manche Anfahrten zu den Trails einen höheren Asphaltanteil haben.

Mit 36 - 22 KB und einer 34 (oder 32) - 11 Kassette fehlt theoretisch ein hoher Gang verglichen  44 - 32 - 22. Praktisch ist mir der nie abgegangen 

Den Bashguard und die damit verbesserte Bodenfreiheit möcht ich nicht mehr missen .






Letztendlich hängt das natürlich auch vom individuellen Einsatzbereich ab. Für CC und leichte Touren mit wenig Fels und wenigen verblockten Passagen, die man dann langsam fährt, nicht unbedingt notwendig. 

LG


----------



## WRC206 (29. September 2009)

Hey, danke schon mal für die ganzen Tipps.

Dann werde ich mir mal überlegen, ob ich nicht auch auf das große Blatt verzichte. Brauchen tue ich es ehr selten. So schnell bin ich einfach nicht auf der graden, bzw. fahre für mich mehr gemütlich. 

Mehr Bodenfreiheit klingt natürlich auch gut. Vor allem, da ich schon öfters mal anhalten musste, da ich mit dem Kettenblatt hängen geblieben bin.

Kann ich denn einen Bashgard an jede Kurbel montieren? Oder in meinem Fall die Deore LX ?

Edit: Der Einsatzbereich soll immer mehr in den Abfahrtsbereich verschoben werden. Auf den normalen Touren hatte ich natürlich keine Probleme, aber wenn es jetzt ruppiger wird, nervt das auf Dauer schon.
(Schreib das doch nicht so winizg unter das letzte Bild...wer soll das denn sehen  )


----------



## monkey10 (29. September 2009)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir mal überlegen, ob ich nicht auch auf das große Blatt verzichte...Brauchen tue ich es eher selten....Mehr Bodenfreiheit klingt natürlich auch gut. Vor allem, da ich schon öfters mal anhalten musste, da ich mit dem Kettenblatt hängen geblieben bin.....Der Einsatzbereich soll immer mehr in den Abfahrtsbereich verschoben werden. Auf den normalen Touren hatte ich natürlich keine Probleme, aber wenn es jetzt ruppiger wird, nervt das auf Dauer schon.



Tja  .. wird wohl höchste Zeit für einen Bashguard würd ich sagen.. 



WRC206 schrieb:


> Kann ich denn einen Bashgard an jede Kurbel montieren? Oder in meinem Fall die Deore LX ?



Es gibt Bashguard mit 5-Loch/Arm und welche mit 4-Loch. Und je nach Geschmack und Finanzkraft die unterschiedlichsten Modelle. Du solltest dir nur überlegen, welchen Durchmesser du haben willst. Meist wird angegeben, welches größte Kettenblatt gerade noch geschützt wird (z.B. 32 Zähne od. 36).

Ich würd mir eines für 36 holen (auch wennst es vorher vielleicht mit deinem 32er probieren willst). Ein größerer BG geht halt auf Kosten der Bodenfreiheit (darum fahren wenige 3-fach und BG bzw wird das auch seltener angeboten). Ich hab mir zuerst einen Bashguard und dann erst die Kettenführung gekauft. Wenn du sowieso beides willst, gibt es dafür auch Kombinationen (Bash + Führung).

So wie dein Einsatzbereich klingt, kannst jedenfalls nichts falsch machen. Im Gegenteil - ich glaub es wird dir Spass machen 

Auch wennst es nicht bei jeder Tour brauchst

LG


----------



## WRC206 (29. September 2009)

Hab mich mal umgeschaut und von NC-17 die Blackspire Stinger Reihe gefunden.
Ist doch auch das, was du verbaut hast, richtig?

Da ist ja auch der Bashguard für 36 Zähne ausgelegt.

Ich muss diese Woche sowieso nochmal zum Händler um mein Bike abzuholen (Dämpfer wird getauscht...siehe S.34).


LUSTIG: Bin gerade hier am schreiben, da ruft mein Händler an, ich kann es abholen kommen. Bin jetz also weg :-D .


----------



## monkey10 (29. September 2009)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Hab mich mal umgeschaut und von NC-17 die Blackspire Stinger Reihe gefunden.
> Ist doch auch das, was du verbaut hast, richtig?
> 
> Da ist ja auch der Bashguard für 36 Zähne ausgelegt.



Genau


----------



## Chucknorman (4. Oktober 2009)

Bin zurzeit kräftig am werkeln und baue mein Ams 125 immer mehr zum light Enduro um. Die Sunringle Laufräder wurden gegen Dt Swiss 5.1 mit Hope Pro2 Naben getauscht. Morgen kommt dann ein kürzerer Vorbau dran und ein 700mm Lenker mit mehr rise. Bilder werden dann noch folgen. Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir da nicht eine andere Gabel anschaffen sollte. Hab an meinem Rad die Fox 32er Talas ( Schnellspanner ) dran. Was meint ihr ? Würde die 2010er Revelation Air oder die Pike coil besser zum Einsatztgebiet passen?


----------



## BikerRT (4. Oktober 2009)

wie wird denn so eine Kettenführung montiert? Bei DH, FR Bikes gibt es ja am Tretlager extra befestigungsmöglichkeiten. Beim AMS 125 gibts sowas ja nicht

Und dann noch ne Frage: Wie ist das mit 2 Kettenblätter? Brauche ich da nen neu Kurbel und nen neuen Shifter? Wie funktioniert das mit dem Umbau auf 2 Kettenblätter?


----------



## WRC206 (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Kettenführung wird beim AMS nicht an der speziellen Aufnahme befestigt, sondern mit am Tretlager.

Bei der Kurbel kannste das große Kettenblatt gegen einen Bashguard tauschen. Ich denke mal, du musst dann nur aufpassen, dass du dich nicht verschaltest und auf das große Kettenblatt (was dann ja nicht mehr da ist) willst.

Ich will mein AMS halt auch nach und nach robuster machen, aber ich glaub man sollte halt immer im Auge behalten, dass es grundlägend halt ein Tourenfully ist. Und irgendwann hat wohl auch der Rahmen seine Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (4. Oktober 2009)

Danke!

Ich habe noch paar Threads gefunden zum Thema Bashguard und Umbau auf 2-fach. Das Problem mit dem Überschalten lässt sich wohl lösen, indem man den oberen Anschlag des Umwerfers so einstellt, dass man nicht mehr auf das (nicht vorhandene) Kettenblatt schalten kann. 

Ruppig fahre ich mein AMS schon. Wegen des Rahmens, da habe ich einen sehr großen Vorteil. Mein Kampfgewicht bewegt sich bei 60kg, also um den Rahmen muss ich mir sicherlich keine Sorgen machen. Reserven bei Dämpfer und Gabel habe ich auch genügend.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2009)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Die Kettenführung wird beim AMS nicht an der speziellen Aufnahme befestigt, sondern mit am Tretlager.
> 
> Bei der Kurbel kannste das große Kettenblatt gegen einen Bashguard tauschen. Ich denke mal, du musst dann nur aufpassen, dass du dich nicht verschaltest und auf das große Kettenblatt (was dann ja nicht mehr da ist) willst.
> 
> Ich will mein AMS halt auch nach und nach robuster machen, aber ich glaub man sollte halt immer im Auge behalten, dass es grundlägend halt ein Tourenfully ist. Und irgendwann hat wohl auch der Rahmen seine Grenzen.


 
Ich habe mir eine 2 Fach SLX Kurbel 22/36 angeschafft, damit kann man dann auch gut Strecke machen  
So kann ich auch schnell auf 3 Fach umrüsten, sollte es mal auf eine lange, weniger ruppige Tour gehen.

KeFü: http://www.banditbike.ch/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=130_394&products_id=461
KeFü: http://www.banditbike.ch/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=130_394&products_id=2685
SLX: http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/2...rbel_mit_Kettenblatt_3622_Kurbellaenge_175mm_

Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere Produkte, aber das funktioniert gut 

Achja, Anschlagschraube soweit reindrehen das es nur 2 Schaltvorgänge gibt


----------



## zweiund4zig (5. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo im Netz Infos über die Modellpflege der 125er in den letzten Jahren? Also die Frage was wann am Rahmen geändert wurde. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die 2008er und die 2009er gleich sind, oder doch Änderungen in der Kinematik erfahren haben. Das 2010er soll ja in dem Bereich eine Optimierung erfahren haben, aber auch da finde ich keine gute Quelle.

Vielleicht wirds bei mir noch ein 2009er als Herbstschnäppchen... allerdings gehöre ich zu den Leuten die immer alles wissen wollen bevor SIe kaufen ;-). Also her mit Euren Infos...


Besten Dank und viele Grüße
42


----------



## Orka (6. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir im Sept. 09 eines gekauft. Ist noch etwas ungewohnt ,aberes fährt sich gut.   Wollt mir nie ein Fully kaufen -nun doch


----------



## robert.vienna (7. Oktober 2009)

zweiund4zig schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die 2008er und die 2009er gleich sind



Die Halterungen der Kabel für Schaltwerk und Hinterbremse an der \-Strebe (verflixt wie heißt das Ding korrekt?) sind 2009 besser gelöst (oben liegend). Sonst glaub ich nur Ausstattungsunterschiede.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2009)

Sitzstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (7. Oktober 2009)

Was denkt ihr eignet sich das Cube Ams 125 zum 4cross ?


----------



## whigger (7. Oktober 2009)

Machen kann man alles damit, die Frage ist nur: Wie gut?!

Ich denke die Geo ist eher nicht geeignet.

Grüße


----------



## Chucknorman (7. Oktober 2009)

An der Geo seh ich weniger Probleme eher an der fehlenden Steckachse der Talas . Naja mit meinen 56kg werd ich keine Steckachse brauchen.


----------



## whigger (7. Oktober 2009)

Naja, 4X wird ja eher mit Dirtbikes gefahren und die haben ja kleinere Rahmen und kürzeren radstand. Ich denk von der Steifigkeit macht es dem AMS nix aus, aber der Schwerpunkt liegt doch um einiges höher als bei nem Dirtbike. Für 4X nimmt man ja gerne ein 14" bike....

Außerdem sind es eigentlich immer HTs


----------



## cuberni (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

brauche mal eine Info. Welche Maßangabe (z.B. bei https://bike-components.de/products/info/p20018_FOX-Aluminium-Einbaubuchse-ohne-Gleitlager-8mm.html ) ist für die Bestellung der Alu-Einbaubuchsen zur Montage des Dämpfer (Fox RP23) am AMS 125 2007 relevant. Hab mal nachgemessen. Das einzige Maß, das in den vielen Ausführungen nachvollziehbar wäre, ist der Außendurchmesser von 16 mm. Lieg ich da richtig?
Wer hat die Buchsen auch schon getauscht?

Gruß Berni


----------



## bender_79 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Ich stehe eigentlich kurz vor dem Kauf eines AMS 125 als Herbstschnäppchen ;-)

Gerade die Konstruktion mit dem Dämpfer oben (dreckgeschützt, für mich bessere Optik) gefällt mir sehr.

Nur schreckt mich dieser Lagerthread schon ab.
Ist denn Verschleiss und Austausch der Lager normal eines solchen Fahrrades oder trifft es nur hier und da mal welche, bei denen die Lager flöten gehen?

Gibt es bei anderen Fullys mit anderen Systemen (Konstruktion mit Dämpfer unten über dem Tretlager) keine Lagerprobleme? Ist das ein Designfehler beim AMS?

greets


----------



## bender_79 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

zusätzlich zu meinem vorigen Post, würde ich noch gerne wissen, ob ihr 100 Euro Aufpreis für eine Fox Talas Gabel zur Revelation unbedingt ausgeben würdet?

2009er AMS 125 K18 (Revelation) 1499,-
2009er AMS 125 XT (FOX Talas) 1599,-

greets


----------



## Ryo (12. Oktober 2009)

ich würd dafür sogar 200 mehr ausgeben


----------



## bender_79 (12. Oktober 2009)

alles klar,
wirds dann also das AMS125 XT für 1599,- bei mir...

Thanks!


----------



## Chucknorman (12. Oktober 2009)

Verkauf mein ams 125 custom übrigens. Bei interesse pm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (12. Oktober 2009)

hi
Also ich habe bei meinem jetzt 1800km runtergeschruppt und noch keine probleme gehabt. Bei dem Bike machst du nichts falsch. Will meines jedoch etwas aufpimpen (leichter machen)

gruss


----------



## zweiund4zig (13. Oktober 2009)

Wo setzte denn den Hebel beim R1 an? Für 100 EUR würde ich Lenker, Griffe und Schläuche wechseln. Dann biste schon mal ca 250 gr.. erleichtert. Aber danach?


----------



## mario1982 (14. Oktober 2009)

zweiund4zig schrieb:


> Wo setzte denn den Hebel beim R1 an? Für 100 EUR würde ich Lenker, Griffe und Schläuche wechseln. Dann biste schon mal ca 250 gr.. erleichtert. Aber danach?





hm...
ich nehme einfach ein paar kilos ab und schon sind mein bike und ich leichter
neuer laufräder, nabe, kurbel, lenker, griffe.... und immer fleissig putzen, denn dreck ist auch gewicht


----------



## zweiund4zig (14. Oktober 2009)

> und immer fleissig putzen, denn dreck ist auch gewicht



Bike putzen ist wie Bücher verbrennen


----------



## Cortezsi (14. Oktober 2009)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zusätzlich zu meinem vorigen Post, würde ich noch gerne wissen, ob ihr 100 Euro Aufpreis für eine Fox Talas Gabel zur Revelation unbedingt ausgeben würdet?
> 
> ...



Ui gute Preise, also ich würde das XT mit der Talas nehmen.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Oktober 2009)

Talas is super! Die 100 Euro Aufpreis lohnen sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## bender_79 (14. Oktober 2009)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Verkauf mein ams 125 custom übrigens. Bei interesse pm.



danke,
aber ich bin da eher Fan vom Neufahrrad ;-)


Ist jetzt das 09er AMS125XT black (genau das Modell hatte ich auch schon probegefahren) für 1599,- geworden.

greets


----------



## ralf68 (14. Oktober 2009)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt das 09er AMS125XT black (genau das Modell hatte ich auch schon probegefahren) für 1599,- geworden.


 

 Gute Wahl


----------



## hoelzi (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen Cube AMS 125 Rahmen aus diesem Jahr gekauft. Beim anbauen meiner Gabel hab ich festgestellt das der mitgelieferte Seuersatz zu Hoch baut, so das der Vorbau nicht weit genug auf dem Gabelschaft sitzt.
Es ist der original FSA Steuersatz verbaut, er hat einen konischen Spacer der hakt dieses hohe Maß ergibt.
Ich weiß das es bestimmt schon einige Hinweise betreffend des Steuersatz gibt, ich hab sie leider nicht gefunden.
Also wer kann mir zu ein paar Reduziersteuersätzen Raten die kompatibel zu dem Cube AMS 125 Rahmen (2009) sind.
Ich sage schonmal Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chief70 (19. Oktober 2009)

Syntace - Super Spin


----------



## CsK-Thor (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich liebe dicke Schlappen, passen beim 125er 2,4er Reifen

Schwanke zwischen ams 125 und liteville 301

125 sagt der Kopf, 301 das herz


----------



## spirello (19. Oktober 2009)

CsK-Thor schrieb:


> Ich liebe dicke Schlappen, passen beim 125er 2,4er Reifen



Ich fahre 2,35 Maxxis, es ist vorn und hinten noch ordentlich Platz.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Oktober 2009)

CsK-Thor schrieb:


> Ich liebe dicke Schlappen, passen beim 125er 2,4er Reifen
> 
> Schwanke zwischen ams 125 und liteville 301
> 
> 125 sagt der Kopf, 301 das herz


 
Die 2.4er Nobbys passen auch beim AMS


----------



## Niederbayer (19. Oktober 2009)

CsK-Thor schrieb:


> Ich liebe dicke Schlappen, passen beim 125er 2,4er Reifen
> 
> Schwanke zwischen ams 125 und liteville 301
> 
> 125 sagt der Kopf, 301 das herz



Ich fahre auf meinem 2009er 125 AMS - 2.4 Racing Ralphs auf DT Swiss 5.1er Felgen.
Funktioniert prima !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikerRT (19. Oktober 2009)

ich fahre 2.35 Fat Albert und es hat noch viel Platz, sollte also kein Problem sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (19. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, auf der Cube Homepage steht 2.25 als dickstes.

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...-ich-in-meinem-CUBE-Bike-fahren-_id_8387_.htm


----------



## monkey10 (19. Oktober 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Hmm, auf der Cube Homepage steht 2.25 als dickstes.
> 
> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...-ich-in-meinem-CUBE-Bike-fahren-_id_8387_.htm



tja, wahrscheinlich weil die reifen bei den original extra-schmalen felgen mit empfohlenen luftdruck getestet wurde 

ich fahre hinten fatal bert 2,4 (front) auf syncros ds28. geht sich schön aus trotz leichten seitenschlag. und wenn von schwalbe ein 2,4er passt, dann hat sicher ein 2,5er von maxxis platz (wenn nicht sogar ein 2,7er)

lg


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. Oktober 2009)

@ csk-thor - nix für ungut - aber trau deinem herzen 

der 301 bietet dir mehr, und du kannst zb jederzeit federweg umrüsten, ohne dass geometrie im popo ist, was ich beim ams jetz nich kann ...
und da sind noch viele features mehr die ich echt interessant finde !

gruß
bogl 
(zufriedener ams125 fahrer, der aber auch kritisch denkt  )


----------



## bender_79 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Die Felgen meines neuen AMS sind ja Sunringle XMB und nun sind da die französischen Ventile drin.
Langfristig (nach Schlauchschäden etc.) würd ich gerne auch da auf Schrader Ventile wechseln.
Sind die Ventillöcher in der Felge universell? Die sehen so klein aus, als wenn da nur die französischen Ventile durchgehen...

greets


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2009)

aufbohren  oder franz. Ventile weiternutzen


----------



## BikerRT (23. Oktober 2009)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Die Felgen meines neuen AMS sind ja Sunringle XMB und nun sind da die französischen Ventile drin.
> Langfristig (nach Schlauchschäden etc.) würd ich gerne auch da auf Schrader Ventile wechseln.
> ...


warum willst du Schläuche mit anderen Ventilen benutzen?


----------



## biker1967 (23. Oktober 2009)

Damit er unterwegs an der Tanke keinen Adapter draufschrauben muß


----------



## BikerRT (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo AMS - Gemeinde,
habe ein großes Problem und weiß nicht mehr weiter:

mein Bike habe ich seit April 2009 und habe Prombleme mit meinem Hinterrad. die nabe hatte schon 2 mal Spiel gehabt, welches vom Händler wieder behoben wurde. Kurz darauf das selbe wieder.  Dann habe ich ein komplettes neues Hinterrad bekommen mit einer Alex Rims felge und einer XT Nabe. So nun habe ich schon wieder Spiel drin.

ich mache mir nun meine Gedanken, ob ich das Bike zu heftig über die Trails prügel. höchste Sprünge sind so ca. 1m-1.30 auch mal ins Flat. Aber das müsste das Bike doch abkönnen, oder?

ich selber bin zudem noch ein fliegengewicht von 60kg.

Der händler wird nun wohl auch das selbe vermuten, denke ich, da ja nun auch die XT-Nabe nach kürzester Zeit diese Probleme aufweist


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Oktober 2009)

naja auch eine xt narbe muss nicht immer die härtesten sachen aushalten  ich hatte selbiges zwar auch noch nicht aber vielleicht einfach mal die laufräder wechseln? gegen stabilere?


----------



## BikerRT (25. Oktober 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> naja auch eine xt narbe muss nicht immer die härtesten sachen aushalten  ich hatte selbiges zwar auch noch nicht aber vielleicht einfach mal die laufräder wechseln? gegen stabilere?


hm, das allerdings ist halt auch ne Kostenfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (4. November 2009)

So, es gibt Neuigkeiten. Es war nicht die Nabe!!!!

Habe mich mit nem Kollegen unterhalten, der sich auch sehr gut mit Bikes auskennt und der hat mir gesagt, ich  soll mal die Schrauben vom Schaltauge kontrollieren. Und er hatte recht, diese waren nicht richtig fest und das Schaltauge hatte leicht Spiel. Schrauben habe ich angezogen und siehe da, das Hinterrad sitzt bombenfest. Man sieht auch dass es Spiel hatte, die Mutter vom Schnellspanner hat sich unter der Belastung etwas in das Schaltauge reingefressen und am Rahmen hat es auch ganz leichte Spuren durch das Spiel hinterlassen.


So, nun habe ich noch eine andere Frage:

kann man die Sattelstütze kürzen? Ich fahre sie auf der Markierung 1, dananch kommt Limit. Darf man da noch was wegschneiden? so 3-4cm wären echt gut, damit ich den Sattel noch weiter runtermachen kann.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. November 2009)

klar, dann musst du nur das was du absägst auch von der maximalen ausfahrlänge abziehen. (die angabe die sich darauf bezieht wieweit du sie rausziehen kannst)


----------



## BikerRT (4. November 2009)

ich habe sie ja schon fast am Limit von dem was draufsteht. so wie ich sie habe, habe ich nur noch einen Strich bis zum Limit, also könnte ich nur um dieses Stück kürzen. ich würde aber gerne 3-4cm wegmachen. ist dann zu gefährlich,  oder ???


----------



## spirello (4. November 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> ich habe sie ja schon fast am Limit von dem was draufsteht. so wie ich sie habe, habe ich nur noch einen Strich bis zum Limit, also könnte ich nur um dieses Stück kürzen. ich würde aber gerne 3-4cm wegmachen. ist dann zu gefährlich,  oder ???



Jetpilot redet vom rausziehen, Du meinst aber das reinschieben. Wenn Du unten 3-4 cm absägst, kannst Du die Sattelstütze logischerweise nicht mehr mit gutem Gewissen bis Markierung 10 rausziehen. Du mußt also vom unteren Limit nach oben 3-4 cm abziehen, dann hast Du dein neues AUSFAHRLIMIT 

Ich will Dich nicht verunsichern. Aber wenn Du keine Reserven zum Versenken der Sattelstüzte mehr hast, klingt es fast danach, als ob Dein Rahmen eine Nummer zu groß für Dich ist


----------



## zweiund4zig (5. November 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> klingt es fast danach, als ob Dein Rahmen eine Nummer zu groß für Dich ist



wieso zu groß? Der Gute hat seine Stütze voll ausgefahren... wohl eher zu klein.


----------



## spirello (5. November 2009)

zweiund4zig schrieb:


> wieso zu groß? Der Gute hat seine Stütze voll ausgefahren... wohl eher zu klein.



Oh sorry, ich hab's gerade gesehen, die 1 steht ja unten und die 10 oben . 
Dann kann BikerRT natürlich wirklich nur ein Stück der Länge zwischen 1 und Limit absägen. 1 wäre dann sein neues Limit.


----------



## Jetpilot (5. November 2009)

Dann frage ich mich aber warum du dann nochwas absägen willst? Kann man die denn nicht komplett einschieben? Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn?


----------



## BikerRT (5. November 2009)

Ich habe nen 18Zoll Rahmen und bin 1,77groß. Ich habe extra wegen der Wendigkeit keinen 20Zoll Rahmen genommen. Die Sattelstütze kann man irgendwie nicht ganz einschieben, weiß auch nicht warum.


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. November 2009)

das liegt aber dann wohl eher an der form der sattelstütze 

aber wenn du doch 1,77 bist ... wieso willst du sie NOCH weiter runterbekommen? bekommst dein gesäß nicht weit genug hintern sattel?

also ich hab bei 1,72 schrittlänge kein problem mitm 18" rahmen ^^

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (5. November 2009)

Hmm, sollte eigentlich passen, ich fahre 20" bei 189cm. Frag man deinen Händler, vielleicht ist im Rohr ne unsaubere schweißung oder so, die das Einschieben verhindert, man weiß nie...


----------



## JoergG (12. November 2009)

Hallo an alle AMS-Fahrer,

ich habe nun seit knapp einem Jahr das Cube mit K18 Ausstattung und bemerke, dass ich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen MTBs starke Probleme mit einem steigendem Vorderrad an steilen Anstiegen habe, obwohl ich häufig mit völlig abgesenkter Gabel fahre. Ich versuche auch, möglichst viel Gewicht nach vorn zu bringen, aber es hilft nicht viel.

Haben andere auch das Problem und gibt es Lösungen?

Schon mal Danke für alle Antworten.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2009)

Eventuell hilft dir ein längerer Vorbau der hier mehr Gewischt auf dem Vorderrad vringen würde. Obwohl ich diese Feststellung so nicht teilen kann und ich auch noch einen kurzen 60mm Vorbau fahre.

Aber probiere es aus.


----------



## spirello (12. November 2009)

JoergG schrieb:


> Hallo an alle AMS-Fahrer,
> 
> ich habe nun seit knapp einem Jahr das Cube mit K18 Ausstattung und bemerke, dass ich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen MTBs starke Probleme mit einem steigendem Vorderrad an steilen Anstiegen habe, obwohl ich häufig mit völlig abgesenkter Gabel fahre. Ich versuche auch, möglichst viel Gewicht nach vorn zu bringen, aber es hilft nicht viel.
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg,

kann ich eigentlich auch nicht bestätigen. Habe auch eine kürzeren Vorbau drin. An steilen Anstiegen mit dem Po auf die Sattelspitze rutschen, Ellebogen anwinkeln und Oberkörper nach vorn bringen. Dann sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Was hast'n Du für eine Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße? Vielleicht hilft es auch, den Sattel ein Stück nach vorn zu nehmen.


----------



## JoergG (12. November 2009)

@spirello

Ich bin 180 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm. Für ein größere Handlichkeit hatte ich einen 18" Rahmen gewählt. 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatte ich den Sattel für eine bessere Sitzposition etwas nach hinten verschoben. Das werde ich mal rückgängig machen. Der Vorbau ist mit der Standard Syntace 139 schon recht lang.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## spirello (12. November 2009)

JoergG schrieb:


> @spirello
> 
> Ich bin 180 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm. Für ein größere Handlichkeit hatte ich einen 18" Rahmen gewählt.
> 
> ...



Na, der Rahmen passt eigentlich gerade noch. Obwohl, Du fährst bestimmt die Sattelstütze ziemlich weit draußen. Wenn Du dann den Sattel noch nach hinten schiebst, wandert natürlich auch Dein Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten. Also in dem Fall Sattel lieber vor. Den langen Vorbau wirst Du bei Deiner Körpergröße wohl drin lassen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2009)

Ich denke du hast es dir genau überlegt, aber mit 180cm finde ich 18" schon sehr knapp an der Grenze, denke mal der 20" würde besser passen und du hättest weniger Problem mit dem steigenden Vorderrad.


----------



## JoergG (12. November 2009)

@mzaskar

Ich hatte auch ein 20" ausprobiert und hatte mich darauf nicht wohl gefühlt. Es war mir zu sperrig.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall den Sattel wieder etwas nach vorn schieben.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2009)

ok, dachte ich mir ja schon


----------



## Friecke (12. November 2009)

Hallo Jörg,
ich bin auch 180cm, allerdings ist meine Schrittlänge nur 85cm. Mir passt der 18" Rahmen perfekt. Wenn ich die Gabel abgesenkt habe, muß ich es schon provozieren, damit sich das Vorderrad vom Boden löst. Wenn Du also die bisherigen Tipps befolgst, Sattel und Oberkörper weiter vor, sollte es schon klappen.

Grüße


----------



## MilkyWayne (12. November 2009)

mein vorderrad kommt bei sehr steilen stücken auch hoch ^^ bei 79,5cm schittlänge und dem 18" rahmen 

aber... wenn man sich weit genug vor lehnt.. ist das gi alles kein thema 

was auch mit ein faktor sein kann weshalb das vorderrad zickig nach oben will: zuviel ungleichmäßige kraft! (klickies können abhilfe verschaffen) und denk dran.. hohe gleichmäßige frequenz und der berg müsste machbar sein ^^ (und wenn nicht kann man ja noch schieben/tragen)


----------



## BikerRT (12. November 2009)

also ich fahre nen 18"-Rahmen bei einer Körpergröße von 1,77m. Ich habe nen Spank-vorbau dran, der sehr kurz ist und nen Holzfällerlenker, aber ich bekomme keine schwierigkeiten mit nem steigenden Vorderrad und die Gabel senke ich auch fast nie ab. Ich denke, dass man mit der Fahrtechnik sehr viel machen kann.


----------



## JoergG (12. November 2009)

Ich denke, dass hier die Schrittlänge sehr wichtig ist. Durch eine größere Schrittlänge zieht man den Sattel weiter raus. Damit verlagert sich der Schwerpunkt nach hinten. Deswegen werde ich den Sattel auch wieder nach vorn schieben, damit sich der Schwerpunkt nicht noch weiter nach hinten verlagert. Leute mit langen Oberkörper haben gerade beim Vorbeugen dagegen Vorteile .

Zusätzlich spielt die Fahrtechnik sicherlich auch eine Rolle. Ich habe schon angefangen, eine größere Trittfrequenz zu treten. Das hat das Problem schon etwas gemindert. Mit Klickies fahre ich schon.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2009)

weiterhin viel Spass


----------



## BikerRT (12. November 2009)

schon mal versucht beim Bergfahren nicht am Lenker zu ziehen, sondern nur aus den Beinen zu arbeiten und den Oberkörper nur am Lenker abzustützen?


----------



## JoergG (12. November 2009)

@BikerRT

Wenn man den Oberkörper nach vorn verlagert, wird es schwer mit dem "AmLenkerziehen". 

Ich beiße schon fast in den Lenker. 

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoergG (16. November 2009)

Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung

Nachdem ich den Sattel wieder zurückgestellt habe, hatte ich keine Probleme mehr mit einem aufsteigendem Vorderrad.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## no name2606 (7. Dezember 2009)

hay leute,
ich würde mir gerne einen neuen steuersatz einbauen.
jetzt bin ich durcheinander:

ich würde mir gerne einen chris king einbauen.
gibt es jetzt den neuen semi als 1.5 auf 1 1/8 semi?


----------



## Hobbyseiten (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 
ich bin seit neuestem im Besitz eines kpl nackten AMS125 Rahmens  . 
Hat schon mal jmd von Euch einen Manitou Swinger Coil 4 Dämpfer mit 190mm Einbaulänge verbaut?
Ich würde das gute Stück gerne verwenden, da er mir bisher immer gute Dienste geleistet hat, und mir das höhere Gewicht egal ist.
Gibt es ansonsten Erfahrungen mit 190er Dämpfern am AMS125?


----------



## FWck (8. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Fox RP23 wirst du da auf jeden Fall sehr gut beraten sein, wenn auch nicht gerade günstig. Dieser Dämpfer wird jedoch von so vielen Herstellern verbaut (von Cube im AMS125 ja auch), dass du damit eigentlich nichts falsch machen solltest und auch von vielen Leuten Tipps und Erfahrung kriegen können solltest.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Dezember 2009)

kann ich nur bestätigen, der Dämpfer ist echt gut.


----------



## chief70 (9. Dezember 2009)

@ Hobbyseiten
Einbaulänge ist 200*50, mit 190 könnte beim einfedern die Wippe am Sitzrohr anschlagen.
Auf jeden Fall ohne Feder mal den Hinterbau einfedern und kontrollieren.


----------



## BikerRT (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Fans des AMS125,

ich fahre das AMS mit der XT-Ausstattung. Meine Frage dazu nun, wann muss man die Bremsbeläge der XT-Bremsanlage wechseln? Und gibt es bessere Bremsbeläge als die, die standartmäßig verbaut sind. Welche könnte ich da kaufen, die mehr zupacken?


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Dezember 2009)

sintermetal


----------



## chief70 (14. Dezember 2009)

@BikerRT 
Shimano M06 Metallbeläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (14. Dezember 2009)

Hey, was könnte man noch für ne Fox 32 Talas verlangen, die 890km auf dem Buckel hat?


----------



## FwvG (14. Dezember 2009)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Hey, was könnte man noch für ne Fox 32 Talas verlangen, die 890km auf dem Buckel hat?



War sie (schon) beim Service ?

Gruss


----------



## Chucknorman (14. Dezember 2009)

Nee war sie noch nicht. Ist aber in einem tadellosen Zustand keine Kratzer nicht mal auf dem Casting. Bike wurde regelmÃ¤Ãig geputzt und gewartet. Ich sehe es nicht ein 200â¬ Tacken fÃ¼r den Service bei Toxaholic zu zahlen. Da kauf ich mir lieber fÃ¼r 299â¬ ne nagelneue  Pike 426 mit Steckachse und Stahlfeder. Aber so grob was wÃ¼rdest denn sagen kann man fÃ¼r die Gabel noch verlangen?


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Dezember 2009)

is das ne 2009er? Wenn ja, dann kannste 500 nehmen. Die kosten neu so an die 800.


----------



## Chucknorman (14. Dezember 2009)

Ja ist ne Fox Talas 32 mit Schnellspanneraufnahme Modellreihe 09.


----------



## FwvG (14. Dezember 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> is das ne 2009er? Wenn ja, dann kannste 500 nehmen. Die kosten neu so an die 800.



Moin,
ja so 400+ sehe ich auch als fair an.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (14. Dezember 2009)

Und wo krieg ich die am besten weg ? Bikemarkt oder Ebay?


----------



## floatwork (14. Dezember 2009)

häng ich mich auch mal rein. könnte für 900  nen 09er ams 125 bekommen.

bin beim händler heut mal ein 20" probegefahren und hat sich bis auf den breiten lenker (vom rennrad ist man was anderes gewöhnt) ganz gut angefühlt

könnte ich mit den maßen noch ein 20" fahren? händler meine jo das dürfte hinhauen:




> Schrittlänge:          95
> Rumpf:                 66.5
> Unterarm:              39
> Arm:                   73.5
> ...



was meint ihr? hab im vergleich zu anderen leuten kurze füße  (auch am renner hab ich ein kürzeres oberrohr als andere in meiner größe dafür mehr überhöhung)


----------



## FwvG (14. Dezember 2009)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Und wo krieg ich die am besten weg ? Bikemarkt oder Ebay?



Denke die besten Chancen hast du bei eBay, hier im Bikemarkt wirst du den Preis nicht bekommen.

Gruss


----------



## FwvG (14. Dezember 2009)

floatwork schrieb:


> häng ich mich auch mal rein. könnte für 900  nen 09er ams 125 bekommen.




Welches ? K18 ? XT ? ORO ?

Gruss


----------



## floatwork (14. Dezember 2009)

FwvG schrieb:


> Welches ? K18 ? XT ? ORO ?
> 
> Gruss



das k 18


----------



## Chucknorman (14. Dezember 2009)

Deine Maße sind fast identisch mit denen von mir und ich hab ein 20 Zöller.


----------



## floatwork (14. Dezember 2009)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Deine Maße sind fast identisch mit denen von mir und ich hab ein 20 Zöller.



dann weiß ich bescheid  musses der händler ende des monats nur noch dahaben 

danke


----------



## FwvG (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre bei 186 auch ein 20" 125er Custom XT die 3500km 2009 waren sehr entspannt.

Gruss


----------



## Ponydieb (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor etwa 3 Wochen ein AMS 125 Trail bestellt und hätte es letzte Woche bekommen sollen. Im Moment werde ich Tag für Tag vertröstet. Hat schon jemand ein 2010er AMS 125 bekommen oder schon mal eins in einem Shop stehen sehen?

Grüsse


----------



## biker1967 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ponydieb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hat schon jemand ein 2010er AMS 125 bekommen oder schon mal eins in einem Shop stehen sehen?
> 
> Grüsse



ja, der hier hat schon eins:
http://www.bikerspoint.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobbyseiten (19. Dezember 2009)

...ich hab bereits `nen 2010er Rahmen. 
Aber ohne alles, und leider auch noch nicht aufgebaut....


----------



## robert.vienna (19. Dezember 2009)

Hobbyseiten schrieb:


> ...ich hab bereits `nen 2010er Rahmen.



Irgendein wesentlicher Unterschied zu 2009?

Andere Kabelführung, Geometrie, ...?


----------



## bronks (19. Dezember 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> ... Andere ...


Ach ... toll ... schon wieder?


----------



## Ponydieb (19. Dezember 2009)

Ponydieb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor etwa 3 Wochen ein AMS 125 Trail bestellt und hätte es letzte Woche bekommen sollen. Im Moment werde ich Tag für Tag vertröstet...........
> 
> Grüsse



Jetzt wäre es schon gebaut und ich hätte es noch bis Weihnachten.....schaun wir mal.......

Tschö


----------



## Ponydieb (28. Dezember 2009)

Ponydieb schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre es schon gebaut und ich hätte es noch bis Weihnachten.....schaun wir mal.......
> 
> Tschö



Das AMS 125 trail wurde jetzt doch noch nicht gebaut....... wird dann erst wieder in KW 2 gebaut. 

Irgendwo hat aber  mein Bikedealer trotzdem noch ein AMS125 Trail ausgebuddelt. Hat er am 24.12 noch geholt und heute habe ich es dann bekommen. Daumen hoch und dickes Lob an Steve von Cecil-Cycle in Alzey.


----------



## barbarissima (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja aber wo ist denn das Bild vom neuen Fahrrad


----------



## Ponydieb (28. Dezember 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja aber wo ist denn das Bild vom neuen Fahrrad



Ei da 

Ich werde mal sehen das ich eins in freier Wildbahn mache, ist aber halt sehr scheu das Kleine.....


----------



## barbarissima (29. Dezember 2009)

*Seehhhrrr schööön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Dezember 2009)

@ponydieb: sind das 160er scheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponydieb (29. Dezember 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> @ponydieb: sind das 160er scheiben?



Sollten 180er sein.....


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Dezember 2009)

ah ok, hatte mich schon gewundert, weil die auf den bildern die so klein aussahen^^


----------



## alex1980 (30. Dezember 2009)

hi,
weiss vielleicht jemand, ob diese Easton EA90 Laufräder an dem AMS 125 ELIXIR CR nur für Cube gebaut werden? EA90 sind doch normalerweise nur für Rennräder, ich kann zumindest nirgends eine MTB Version finden...
greetz 
alex


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt nichts spezifisches Über die Easton Laufräder, aber die DT Swiss XPW1600, die am ams 125 verbaut werden, sind definitiv von Cube selbst. 



			
				http://www.fahrrad.de/community/community/forum/mountainbike/beitraege/kaufberatungsinfos-1/dt_swiss_xpw1600.html schrieb:
			
		

> Cube-Bikes.de schrieb:
> Hallo Herr...
> der 1600er ist nicht wirklich mit einem anderen Modell von DT so richtig
> vergleichbar.
> ...





BigLion77 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> die Laufradsätze 1600 und 1800 von Cube sind Laufradsätze, die  Cube exklusiv mit DT Swiss Komponenten spezifiziert hat.
> 
> ...




Beim Easton LRS könnte es vielleicht ähnlich sein.


----------



## jokomen (2. Januar 2010)

Hey,

habe mein Hinterbau wieder mal zerbröselt. Diesen habe ich erst Mitte September ausgewechselt. Da der an derselben Stelle (rechte Seite Kettenstrebe) gebrochen ist, wie der Vorgänger, gehe ich mal von einem Konstruktionsfehler aus. Hat einer von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gesammelt ?:


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miche12345 (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich hab mich gestern entlich dazu durchgerungen mir auch das AMS 125 2010 zu holen. 
Jetzt hab ich noch eine kleine Frage und zwar:
Wie seid ihr mit der Formula RX bremse zufrieden???
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir gleich noch vom Händler eine Magura Louise dran bauen lasse (macht vom Preis nicht viel aus.)
Ich hab an meinem jetztigen Bike eine Magura Julie und bin von der total besgeistert, ausser das sie bei längeren Abfahrten "komisch riecht"


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Januar 2010)

die louise ist durchaus eine geniale Bremse da darf man nichts sagen, (fahr selbst die 07er), aber wenn du eh schon umrüsten lässt würde ich lieber zur avid elixir cr greifen  hab nur gutes darüber gelesen, konnte sie aber leider noch nciht selbst fahren.

desweiteren würde ich dir raten direkt auf 200/180 umzubauen, denn wenn man eh schonmal dabei ist....


----------



## FwvG (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
an meine Bikes kommt nix mehr mit DOT, da bleibt dann nur noch Shimano oder Magura.

Gruss
FwvG


----------



## Miche12345 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub auch das ich bei Magura bleibe weil ich hab gerade gelesen hab das man die elexir cr andauernd entlüften muss und ich bin doch der der lieber fährt wie rumbastelt.
meine Frage wie ihr mit der Serienmäsig verbauten Formula RX zufrieden seid wurde leider noch nicht beantwortet :-(


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Januar 2010)

hmm ok wenn man die ständig entlüften ,muss dann is das natürlich ein no-go ^^ 

jedenfalls machst du mit der louise sicher nichts falsch!

zur Formula RX kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.. mein würfel ist ein 07er würfel und hatte standard schon die louise drauf 

trotzdem viel spaß mit dem bike


----------



## barbarissima (9. Januar 2010)

In der neuen "Mountain Bike" hat die Formula RX mit sehr gut abgeschnitten. Sie soll gut dosierbar sein und eine ordentliche Bremskraft haben.


----------



## S.D. (9. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> In der neuen "Mountain Bike" hat die Formula RX mit sehr gut abgeschnitten. Sie soll gut dosierbar sein und eine ordentliche Bremskraft haben.



Die Tests sagen aber leider gar nichts darüber aus, wie sich die Bremse im Dauerbetrieb verhält.

Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Januar 2010)

Die RX soll ja der Nachfolger der K18 und der K24 sein. Warscheinlich sind die probleme, von denen ich hier im Forum gelesen habe behoben worden, ich schätze, das die RX vergleichbar sein wird.


----------



## Miche12345 (9. Januar 2010)

> Die RX soll ja der Nachfolger der K18 und der K24 sein. Warscheinlich sind die probleme, von denen ich hier im Forum gelesen habe behoben worden, ich schätze, das die RX vergleichbar sein wird.



Du meinst jetzt vergleich bar mit der Louise???
Ist bei der RX auch dieses DOT Zeug drin???


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Januar 2010)

nee, eher vergleichbar mit der K18 oder der K24, warscheinlich eher drüber. Die Louise ist warscheinlich höher als die RX anzusiedeln, weil die eine recht hohe bremskraft entwickeln soll. (Meinte zumindes einer der die fährt)
formula verwendet glaube ich immer das DOT4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Januar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> nee, eher vergleichbar mit der K18 oder der K24, warscheinlich eher drüber. Die Louise ist warscheinlich höher als die RX anzusiedeln, weil die eine recht hohe bremskraft entwickeln soll. (Meinte zumindes einer der die fährt)
> formula verwendet glaube ich immer das DOT4




also meine kann schon ganz ordentlich zupacken  und das obwohls das 07er modell ist... allerdings natürlich kaum vergleich zur formula the one von nem kumpel von mir (allerdings 200/200) .. die ist auch nochmal ein gutes stück besser dosierbar und hat nen direkteren druckpunkt.

trotzdem werd ich der magura treu bleiben und überleg mir demnächst mal auf die 10er louise umzusteigen.. mal schaun


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Januar 2010)

die the one kostet auch mal locker 100-150â¬ mehr...


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Januar 2010)

war ja auch nur rein grundsätzlcih  ansonsten bin ich trotzdem top zufrieden mti den louise.. vorallemw eil sie selbst bei nässe erst deutlich später anfangen zu quietschen etc als die the one. desweitern war die the one von meim kumpel schon undicht 

wie gesagt lediglich nen besseren druckpunkt würd ich mir wünschen.. aber ich glaub ich lass die ienfach mal wieder entlüften und schaus mir dann mal an


----------



## FWck (9. Januar 2010)

In der neuen Mountainbike (2/10) ist ein großer Bremsentest, in dem die RX 'sehr gut' und als Kauftip getestet wird ("In der Praxis erwies sich die RX als top Allround-Bremse mit sehr guter Bremsleistung").

Ich glaube, mit dieser Bremse wirst du nichts falsch machen. Wenn du sehr enttäuscht bist, kannst du dann ja immer noch wechseln.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## S.D. (10. Januar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> war ja auch nur rein grundsätzlcih  ansonsten bin ich trotzdem top zufrieden mti den louise.. vorallemw eil sie selbst bei nässe erst deutlich später anfangen zu quietschen etc als die the one. desweitern war die the one von meim kumpel schon undicht
> 
> wie gesagt lediglich nen besseren druckpunkt würd ich mir wünschen.. aber ich glaub ich lass die ienfach mal wieder entlüften und schaus mir dann mal an



Hast Du die Louise 07 mit oder ohne BAT.
Falls Du die Louise ohne BAT hast, würde ich dir empfehlen, die BAT-Hebel nachzurüsten. Damit kannst Du den Druckpunkt deutlich härter Einstellen.
Die Hebel kosten bei bike-components um die 15 Euro.
Im übrigen ist die Louise 07 nicht mehr mit den Louisen ab 2008 zu vergleichen. Ab 2008 wurde die Louise "verbilligt" (keine einteiigen Bremssättel mehr, keine elexierten Bremssättel mehr, keine hochwertigen Schmiedeteile mehr usw.). Der Bremssattel der Louise 2007 entspricht technisch der aktuellen Marta.

Gruß


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Januar 2010)

oh das wusste ich nicht  das bedeutet dann ja, dass ich aktuell quasi eine bessere louise hab als die aktuellen?

hmm gut ich habe die version ohne BAT, dann werde ich mal schauen, dass ich eben diese irgendwoher bekomme und sie dann einbauen lasse (hab an ner hydraulischen bremse noch nie was gemacht *schäm*)

wisst ihr an wen ich mich da am besten mal wenden könnte? an meinen cube händler oder doch direkt an magura.. und wenn: die alten hebel oder gleich 08er bzw 10er hebel kaufen? sind die überhaupt soweit kompatibel?

vielenk dank für die Hilfe,

mfg
Eck


----------



## Miche12345 (11. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich bleib dabei das ich mir gleich vom Händler die Louise dran baun lasse weil ich einfach denke das ich mit der weniger probleme oer Wartungsarbeiten hab als mit der Formula.


----------



## QE11 (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich brauche Eure Hilfe. 
Nach langem hin und her, werden nun 2 MTB-Fullies angeschafft  .
Die BMW R1200GS muß gehen. Das wird mir zu gefährlich  .

Zur Wahl steht für mich ein 125 AMS als *RX* oder *Hayes ST*.
Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Bisher bin ich noch Hardtail gefahren.....
Ziel sind u.a. auch ordentliche Touren am Gardasee, aber erst wieder im Sommer. 
Ich bin 1,92m und wiege 90 kg.

Meine Frau bekommt ein AMS 100 Comp oder ein AMS WLS Comp oder Pro. Sie will das mit einer Probefahrt klären.

Habe die Räder bei einem Händler hier bei mir im Nachbarort reserviert. In KW 4 können wir (hoffentlich) die Probefahrten machen.

Was ist denn an Rabatt drin wenn ich 2 Räder kaufe? Habe bei Bikes keine Ahnung.... 

Danke Euch für die Hilfe!

Grüße
QE11/René


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. Januar 2010)

rabatttechnisch kann ich dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen, allerdings kann ich dir sagen dass du biketechnisch eine sehr gute wahl getroffen hast. fahr doch ienfach mal beide versionen probe und entscheid dich dann welches der beiden dir besser zutrifft  jeder hat eine andere vorstellung davon wie die bremse sich anfühlen soll und fühlt sich mti anderen dingen wohl 

mfg
Eck

(achja: nightride im schnee war heut gut anstrengend )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert.vienna (12. Januar 2010)

Hab meiner Freundin das Cube AMS WLS (Pro oder Comp weiß ich jetzt nicht, das mit den XT-Bremsen) gekauft und sie ist superglücklich damit. Schau ob Du noch ein 2009er Modell bekommst, das ist hübscher als das 2010er find ich. Auf jeden Fall ein Fully nehmen.

Ich hab bei einem Händler in Wien 10% bekommen weil ich 2 Bikes genommen hab. Aber die Wiener Händler geben nichts her, die anderen haben gar keine Rabatte angeboten. In Deutschland ist das anders, da solltest bis zu 15% bekommen.

lg

Roger


----------



## QE11 (12. Januar 2010)

Danke Euch für die Tips! Das wird mir sicher ein wenig weiter helfen 

Gruß
QE11/René


----------



## wiesi991 (12. Januar 2010)

ich hab ca. 9% rabatt ausgehandelt auf mein ams125 - während der saison gekauft


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Januar 2010)

manchmal machen die Händler so rabattaktionen, ich hab meins von 2499 auf 1999 reduziert bekommen.


----------



## wiesi991 (13. Januar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> manchmal machen die Händler so rabattaktionen, ich hab meins von 2499 auf 1999 reduziert bekommen.



war keine rabattaktion - höflich und beharrlich fragen hilft auch, wenn man außerdem schon das 3. rad bei ihm kauft


----------



## QE11 (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

werde versuchen was Ordentliches zu realisieren. Werde es Euch dann wissen lassen. Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage (KW4 oder KW 5)

Gruß
QE11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute.
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr bei euren 2009er Modellen auch Probleme bei der Zugverlegun festgestellt habt? Bei meinem (habe es bereits behoben) haben Hinterer Brems und Schaltzug auf der Schwingenoberseite den Lack (zum Glück bisher nur den!)  etwas abgerubbelt, sie schleifen bei meiner Standartverlegung also beim starken Einfedern (kommt bei mir öfters vor).
Bringt es was längere Züge zu verwenden? (Beim Sturz wenn der Lenker sich womöglich verdreht, finde ich sind die recht knapp bemessen)


----------



## Th3Rock (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein Schwalbe FA, Modell 2010, 2.4 auf ein AMS 125 R1 von 2009 passt und hinten am Rahmen nicht schleift?
Die Talas 32 müsste es ja packen. 

Danke


----------



## monkey10 (14. Januar 2010)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein Schwalbe FA, Modell 2010, 2.4 auf ein AMS 125 R1 von 2009 passt und hinten am Rahmen nicht schleift?
> Die Talas 32 müsste es ja packen.
> ...



hab zwar keine R1, aber der Fatal Bert 2010, sowie die Muddy Mary 2,35 wurden schon erfolgreich am HR des AMS125 getestet 

Viel Spass damit!

LG


----------



## wiesi991 (15. Januar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr bei euren 2009er Modellen auch Probleme bei der Zugverlegun festgestellt habt? Bei meinem (habe es bereits behoben) haben Hinterer Brems und Schaltzug auf der Schwingenoberseite den Lack (zum Glück bisher nur den!)  etwas abgerubbelt, sie schleifen bei meiner Standartverlegung also beim starken Einfedern (kommt bei mir öfters vor).
> Bringt es was längere Züge zu verwenden? (Beim Sturz wenn der Lenker sich womöglich verdreht, finde ich sind die recht knapp bemessen)



bei mir war der lack/die beschichtung am steuerkopf schon fast durch - habs auch sehr spät bemerkt und gleich was daruntergeklebt - aber danke für den hinweis - muss ich mir gleich mal genauer anschauen!


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2010)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein Schwalbe FA, Modell 2010, 2.4 auf ein AMS 125 R1 von 2009 passt und hinten am Rahmen nicht schleift?
> Die Talas 32 müsste es ja packen.
> ...



mein AMS ist von 07 aber FA passt locker durch 
Maxxis Minion in 2.5 und High Roler in 2.5 auch


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. Januar 2010)

.. und zur talas: locker!

bin acuh mit dem dicken albert unterwegs, allerdings auch mit nem 07er rahmen.. auch bei mir keinerlei probleme  mit dem 09er fat albert


----------



## xstream301 (19. Januar 2010)

Mein AMS 125 Pro Mid ist heut angekommen! Super geil das Ding obwohl die 120-150mm Relevation doch ziemlich heftig sind !


----------



## wiesi991 (19. Januar 2010)

xstream301 schrieb:


> Mein AMS 125 Pro Mid ist heut angekommen! Super geil das Ding obwohl die 120-150mm Relevation doch ziemlich heftig sind !



spätestens bergab wird sie dir das fahren schön versüßen


----------



## Ponydieb (19. Januar 2010)

xstream301 schrieb:


> Mein AMS 125 Pro Mid ist heut angekommen! Super geil das Ding obwohl die 120-150mm Relevation doch ziemlich heftig sind !



Wenn es ein Mid ist, müsste es ein 2009er sein und da dürfte die Relevation nur 110-140 gewesen sein. Auf 150mm kommt die erst ab 2010. 

Gruß


----------



## cyclestar (22. Januar 2010)

Änderungen der Kinematik 2009 => 2010:

Hallo Zusammen, laut Cubeprospekt 2010 soll dass Wippen durch Änderung der Drehpunkte minimiert worden sein und gelichzeitig genauso feinfühlig sein

=> Wippen durch Kettenzug => Änderung der Drehpunkte, wodurch der Kettenzug  dem Wippenentgegenwirkt, dann aber doch auch nicht so feinfühlig sein kann???

=> Wippen durch Fahrergewichtsschwingung (Wiegetritt, unrunder Tritt...) da hilft der Kettenzug nichts, sondern Pro Pedal und Co.

99% der Kunden werden den AMS125 wohl nicht für die Rennen um Platz 1 einsetzen, also ist für mich die Feinfühligkeit der entscheidende Komfortfaktor auf der Tour oder im Marathon und wohl nur die "BIKE" mit Ihrer Berechnungssoftware und Bewertung führt zu solchen Veränderungen.

Liege ich mit meiner Einschätzung zum Verlust der Feinfühligkeit richtig? Kann nur aus Sicht des AMS100 2009 mit Erfahrungen dienen..

Gute Fahrt
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8november2002 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube da wurde nichts geändert an den Drehpunkten, das steht nur im Prospekt, weil alles ja jedes Jahr besser werden muss sonst kauft es ja keiner mehr.


----------



## xstream301 (22. Januar 2010)

Ponydieb schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Mid ist, müsste es ein 2009er sein und da dürfte die Relevation nur 110-140 gewesen sein. Auf 150mm kommt die erst ab 2010.
> 
> Gruß


 
Komisch, hab sicher ein 2009er Modell mit nem 120-150mm Rev!!! 1000%


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Januar 2010)

bei meinem 2009er Modell sind teils auch 2010er komponenten Verbaut, z.B. die 2010 r1, das scheint vorzukommen.


----------



## robert.vienna (22. Januar 2010)

Kurze OT-Frage: Was wurde bei der 2010er R1 verändert?

greetz

Robert


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Januar 2010)

die klemmung und das was auf dem handbuch steht.


----------



## Hobbyseiten (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

der 2010er AMS 125 Rahmen ist lt meinem Händler absolut identisch mit dem 2009er Modell. Nur an der Kettenstrebe soll der Aufkleber anders sein...

Wie mit den Waschmitteln - waschen jede Woche weisser !


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Januar 2010)

ich hab gehört, angeblich sei die zugverlegung etwas anders, stimmt das?


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Januar 2010)

angeblich ist die zugverlegung jährlich anders 

ein relativ großer unterschied war doch eig nur von 07 und 08.. die 07er verlegung hatte ienige scheuerstellen


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Februar 2010)

beim 09er modell scheuerts an der Schwinge. Nicht schön...
Naja, hab mit Kabelbindern und Gewebeband nachgeholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (18. Februar 2010)

Große Veränderungen wird´s wohl erst zum Modell 2011 geben.
Ich denke mal an Steckachsen, tiefer angesetztes Oberrohr, mehr Hydroforming, konisches Steuerrohr.
Wäre mal so meine Vermutung.

Gruß


----------



## WRC206 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe nicht....ich mag das "classische" Design des AMS. In meinem Fall ein 08er, aber das ist ja immer noch das gleiche bis auf den geringeren Federweg vorne.

Dazu mal ne Frage...bringen die 2 cm irgend einen Vorteil oder sonst irgendwas? Oder ist das auch wieder nur, damit es ja etwas neues am Bike gibt?



Dann nochmal das Thema Vorbau...ich habe einen 120mm Vorbau (Serie) und würde gerne einen kürzeren verbauen, damit das AMS besser bergab geht.
Wieviel kürzer darf es denn sein, damit es noch Sinn macht? Kann ich auch ruhig einen 50mm Vorbau montieren ohne Probleme mit der Sitzposition zu bekommen?
Das es bergauf damit etwas schwerer wird stört mich nicht. Da lass ich es eh gemütlich angehen. 
Mir ist Kontrolle in schwierigen Passagen und schnellen (steilen) Trails wichtig.


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Februar 2010)

Beim Kürzere Vorbau kommt das VR schnellen in steile anstiegen hoch, aber bergab sind die vorteile natürlich da. Bevor du dir aber nen kürzeren Vorbau dranmachst, hol dir nen breiteren Lenker, das bringt mehr kontrolle als ein vorbau.

Und die 2cm federweg bringen schon mehr, das sind bei 120mm etwa 15% mehr federweg.
Für das einsatzgebiet des ams ist aber 140mm schon obergrenze, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2010)

Nimm das auf dem du dich "zu Hause" fühlst


----------



## FWck (18. Februar 2010)

Würde ich auch sagen: Nimm das, auf dem du dich wohl fühlst. Das Gefühl geht auf jeden Fall vor irgendwelche Berechnungen!


----------



## bullseye04 (18. Februar 2010)

Kennt jemand die Vorbaulänge des 2010er 16" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Februar 2010)

hmm falls es dir hilft: ich bin 1,72 hab 79,5cm schrittlänge und fühl mich auf dem 18"er pudelwohl 

das letzte etwas lässt sich zur nto auch noch mit einem kürzeren vorbau rausholen

und joaa ich bin auch 17 und nur 1,72 groß ^^

der vorbau sollte standardmäßig 120mm haben.. bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## wiesi991 (19. Februar 2010)

also ich hab bei 180cm und 85cm das 18er genommen - daher ich finde das 16er keineswegs abwegig (hab auch kurz überlegt, aber da muss der sattel schon ewig weit raus  )


----------



## Friecke (19. Februar 2010)

Rogg schrieb:


> Trotzdem fühlte ich mich auf dem 16er einfach wohler


 
Nimm das 16er, wenn Du Dich darauf wohler fühlst.

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Februar 2010)

genau.. sobald du dich darauf wohlfer fühlst, ist es das bessere für dich  schließlich zählt nicht was auf dem blatt oder rechner steht, sondern rein das, wie du dich auf dem bike fühlst!


----------



## spirello (19. Februar 2010)

Rogg schrieb:


> Bei 1,75 und 81 Schrittlänge kam ich auf Anhieb mit 18" gut zurecht.
> Trotzdem fühlte ich mich auf dem 16er einfach wohler, was Rücken, Arme und den Antritt betrifft.
> Dass das Oberrohr enorm "hoch" ist, war des Weiteren auch keine Täuschung, oder?



Ich bin 1,76 und 81 Schrittlänge und fahre beim AMS125 ein 18''. Zur Verbesserung des Handling habe ich einen 90er Vorbau drin. Hatte am Anfang auch Bedenken, daß es vielleicht zu groß sein könnte. Hat sich aber alles ganz schnell zerschlagen, es passt einfach super und ich möchte kein kleiners fahren.

Bedenk bei Deiner Auswahl auch , daß Du vielleicht auch mal eine längere Tour fahren willst. Außerdem wirst Du beim 16'' die Sattelstütze sicher ganz schön weit raus ziehen müssen. Das wird wieder einen ganz schönen Überstand bewirken, mit den Spacern kannst Du auch nicht mehr viel variieren. Bei mir ist die Sattelstütze in der Tourenposition genau in der Mitte der Skala.

Das "hohe" Oberrohr täuscht wirklich. Hab bei der Schrittlänge noch nie Probleme damit gehabt. Ich bin auch schon gut die Freeride-Strecke in Leogang paarmal mit dem AMS 125 runter (obwohl's dafür eigentlich nicht wirklich gebaut ist  ) Das Oberrohr hat nie gestört.


----------



## robert.vienna (19. Februar 2010)

Bin 184cm mit 84cm Schrittlänge und fahre AMS 125 mit 20 Zoll.

Bin sehr zufrieden. 

Daher: Nimm ein 18 Zoll, ist auf Touren entspannter.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mich auf nem Freerider setze, dann ist das von der sitzposition auch bequemer als ein rennrad, da aufrechter. Bergab bringt ein kompakteres Bike (ich gehe mal davon aus, das 16" kompakter ist als 18") mehr agilität und einen tieferen Schwerpunkt, kannst den Sattel 2" weiter runter machen, als bei 18", also hast du beim 16" auch mehr bewegungsfreiheit, zumindest theoretisch (wenn du den sattel bei abfahrten überhaupt senken möchtest).


----------



## S.D. (19. Februar 2010)

Bei einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm finde ich das 18" schon etwas groß. Das Oberrohr düfte doch ziemlich in den Schritt drücken. Zumindest "absteigen" möchte ich damit nicht.

Gruß


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Februar 2010)

ich hab 79,5 und sehe da keinerlei probleme  und abgestiegen bin ich auch schon


----------



## barbarissima (19. Februar 2010)

spirello schrieb:


> ...
> Bedenk bei Deiner Auswahl auch , daß Du vielleicht auch mal eine längere Tour fahren willst. Außerdem wirst Du beim 16'' die Sattelstütze sicher ganz schön weit raus ziehen müssen. Das wird wieder einen ganz schönen Überstand bewirken, mit den Spacern kannst Du auch nicht mehr viel variieren. Bei mir ist die Sattelstütze in der Tourenposition genau in der Mitte der Skala.
> 
> ...


 
Soo weit muss man die Sattelstütze bei einer 81er Schrittlänge nicht rausziehen. Meine Beine sind genau so lang (bin aber nur 1,68m hoch) Bei meinem 16" AMS hält sich die Sattelüberhöhung in Grenzen 

Oder hat sich die Geometrie beim AMS 125 in den letzten zwei Jahren so sehr verändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellea (26. Februar 2010)

hey ho.... Na dein Bike schon angekommen..? Hab diese Woche auch ein AMS 125 RX 16" in rot/weiß/schwarz bestellt...Lieferzeit ca. 2-3 Wochen


----------



## barbarissima (26. Februar 2010)

wellea schrieb:


> hey ho.... Na dein Bike schon angekommen..? Hab diese Woche auch ein AMS 125 RX 16" in rot/weiß/schwarz bestellt...Lieferzeit ca. 2-3 Wochen


 
Bei einer Lieferzeit von 2-3 Wochen solltst du einen strahlenden Smilie wählen  Ich kann mich da noch an ganz andere Lieferzeiten von 2-3 Monaten erinnern


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2010)

Naja, er hat es ja noch nicht


----------



## no name2606 (27. Februar 2010)

hay und sorry das ich mich so reinschmeiß
ich bau grad nen 125er 16" auf und mir fehlt eine befestigungsschraube die den dämpfer am oberrhor befestigt
die büchsen sind im dämpfer schon verbaut jetzt brauche ich die schraube/bolzen (was auch immer). wie schimpft sich die schraube und wo bekomme ich die her


----------



## pinocchi0 (27. Februar 2010)

denke mal du meinst dies hier

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a15785/schraubensatz-fuer-ams-ab-2007.html


----------



## no name2606 (1. März 2010)

höchst warscheinlich ist sie dabei, aber ich gebe keinen 30er für eine schraube aus


----------



## MilkyWayne (1. März 2010)

aber ohne die schraube lebts sich auch nicht unbedingt sooo gut


----------



## haegar68 (2. März 2010)

FwvG schrieb:


> Hehe, logisch ist das Teil nicht überlebenswichtig, für meinen Teil habe ich das Bike halt gerne komplett.
> 
> LG


Habe vorhin auch gemerkt daß mein O-Ring (ca.1,5 x 50mm) am unteren Lenkkopflager gerissen ist, ich hatte zum Teil am Sigma Tacho - befestigungs O-Ring ähnliche Risse. Scheint von der UV Strahlung zu kommen, müßte dich auf Garantie erneuert werden oder?


----------



## Galicier (2. März 2010)

haegar68 schrieb:


> Habe vorhin auch gemerkt daß mein O-Ring (ca.1,5 x 50mm) am unteren Lenkkopflager gerissen ist, ich hatte zum Teil am Sigma Tacho - befestigungs O-Ring ähnliche Risse. Scheint von der UV Strahlung zu kommen, müßte dich auf Garantie erneuert werden oder?



Der Ring ist bei meinem Bike seit 2008 nicht mehr vorhanden. Ist nicht bedenklich. hab damals mit meinem Händler gesprochen und bekam die Auskunft, dass der Gummi nicht so wichtig ist. Ob des auf Garantie geht oder unter Verschleiß fällt mußt du beim Händler deines Vertrauens fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (3. März 2010)

Bei mir war es der obere Ring, aber die selbe Auskunft  .
Ob es auf Garantie läuft habe ich dann nicht mehr gefragt. Wenn es wirklich nicht schlimm ist, warum dann das Bike wieder für ein paar Tage abgeben?


----------



## robert.vienna (3. März 2010)

Galicier schrieb:


> Der Ring ist bei meinem Bike seit 2008 nicht mehr vorhanden. Ist nicht bedenklich. hab damals mit meinem Händler gesprochen und bekam die Auskunft, dass der Gummi nicht so wichtig ist.



Habe ein 2009er, da ist der Ring wieder (oben und unten).

Bei mir ist der untere gerissen. Selbe Auskunft vom Händler.

Denke das ist schon ein gewisser Schutz und sie sagen das nur weil es tatsächlich ein Garantiefall ist und das sehr viel Arbeit ist den auszutauschen. Mußt selbst entscheiden ob Du lästig sein willst. 

Kannst aber auch Fett in den Spalt schmieren, hat ähnlichen Effekt.


----------



## no name2606 (3. März 2010)

die o-ringe halten den schmutz und das wasser fern


----------



## wiesi991 (3. März 2010)

sagt mal ist bei euren 09ern die zugführung um das steuerrohr auch so blöd angeordnet?

bei mir hats auf der rechten seite schon die eloxialschicht durchgescheuert und ich habs erst jetzt bemerkt (500km)


----------



## Jetpilot (3. März 2010)

am 09er ist die zugführung m.E. eh bescheiden, da sich entweder der Lack an der Schwinge oder am Rahmen auf kurz oder lang verabschiedet. Ich habe bis jetzt keine adäquate Lösung gefunden, die das behebt. Tubetops fliegen ständig weg, Textilbandumwicklungen haben sich nach einer (!) ausfahrt abgerieben, ich bin ehrlichgesagt ratlos, aber was will man machen, is zurzeit wegen lagerproblemen eh in reparatur...


----------



## wiesi991 (3. März 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> am 09er ist die zugführung m.E. eh bescheiden, da sich entweder der Lack an der Schwinge oder am Rahmen auf kurz oder lang verabschiedet. Ich habe bis jetzt keine adäquate Lösung gefunden, die das behebt. Tubetops fliegen ständig weg, Textilbandumwicklungen haben sich nach einer (!) ausfahrt abgerieben, ich bin ehrlichgesagt ratlos, aber was will man machen, is zurzeit wegen lagerproblemen eh in reparatur...



also an der schwinge sind bei mir die leitungen weit genug weg - da helfen auch die gummidinger - zwischen vorderer umwerferzughülle und wippe ist auch gerade so genug platz - nur eben am steuerrohr nicht - habs jetzt notdürftig mit paketklebeband (durchsichtig) abgedeckt - aber da ist die Radonzugführung auf dem oberrohr schon deutlich gelungener - wenn auch hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (4. März 2010)

ich denke über kevlar nach, das sollte eigentlich gut funktionieren, weil haltbar. Ist halt die Frage womit ich das festkleben soll...


----------



## wiesi991 (4. März 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ich denke über kevlar nach, das sollte eigentlich gut funktionieren, weil haltbar. Ist halt die Frage womit ich das festkleben soll...



es gibt kevlar-gleit-pads für die computermaus - die haben normal eine klebeschicht oben


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. März 2010)

also mein Ams hat vom vorbesitzer eine an die 08er angepasste zugverlegung bekommen.. soweit konnte ich seither keine probleme erkennen (davor gabs allerdings schon abscheuerungen am sattelrohr) vorne konnte ich eigentlich keine probleme bemängeln.


----------



## wellea (6. März 2010)

sehr schick... schaut echt heiß aus... bekomm nächste woche auch mein RX 2010 *freu*, allerdings in bunt


----------



## alfistogt (6. März 2010)

@ Rogg

Ich hab heute mein AMS125 the one bekommen. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass der hintere Fox RP 23 Dämpfer nicht dicht ist und beim Propedalhebel rotes Öl austritt wenn ich am Hebel rumspiele. Sobald ich den Hebel von geöffnet in die Propedal Position bringe, oder wenn ich am Einstellungsrad drehe, sifft der Dämpfer. Ist dein Dämpfer zu 100% dicht?


----------



## wellea (6. März 2010)

ohhh da scheint sich ein Produktionsfehler eingeschlichen zu haben... mein Händler musste auch nen neuen Dämpfer von nem RX zurückschicken


----------



## bullseye04 (7. März 2010)

Endlich: Fertig ! Die Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden, das Setup ist nach Gefühl........usw.


----------



## Jetpilot (7. März 2010)

sieht gut aus, ist das ein 16"?


----------



## bullseye04 (7. März 2010)

Ja, 16". Wollte heute eigentlich mit Werkzeug im Rucksack mal die ersten Kilometer machen, aber ist mir noch zuviel Schnee. 3 mal die Strasse rauf und runter, passt gut!!!!


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. März 2010)

hmm hab ich auf der vorseite von nobby nic hat zu viel rollwiederstand gelesen 
ich fahr tag für tag mit 2,4er Fat Albert auf meinem AMS.. dagegen sind die nobbis bald schon slicks.. (ok leicht übertrieben)

was dein ihhh.. clickies angeht: es gibt auch schuhe die nicht nach clickies aussehen.. ich such kurz welche raus... ansonsten kannst dir ja mal die crankbrothers 50/50 anguggen.


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a12664/sh-mp66w-spd-sportschuh-weiss-schwarz.html
die klickschuhe schauen zumindest schonmal sehr wenig nach klickies aus.. aber ganz ehrlich wenn du jetz weil du sonst nur deine "designerschuhe" trägst lieber weniger gefühl fürs bike.. keine möglichkeit am pedal zu "ziehen" und einen unsicheren stand hast... bitte doch  dann würd ich zumindest richtige plattformpedale aufziehen.

oder du findest natürlich nen schuster der dir lacoste schuhe auf spd plattform umbauen kann 

nein spaß beiseite.. ich meine beim mountainbiken ists durchaus authentisch mit klickshuhen zu fahren und ganz ehrlich.. ich achte bei andren bikern nie auf die schuhe... eher aufs bike und seine komponenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullseye04 (7. März 2010)

Die Schuhe hatte ich auch schon mal geklickt, aber nur in 47 und 48 lieferbar, da reicht bei mir einer!


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. März 2010)

ok, kenne ich irgendwoher.. hast schonmal andre seiten durchforstet? bike palast, bike mailorder und co


----------



## bullseye04 (7. März 2010)

Chainreactioncycles ?!


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. März 2010)

okay das is natürlich verständlich.. die gewohnheit spielt da ne große rolle 

und was die ironie angeht.. tut mir leid  hab ich wohl falsch aufgefasst 
nee is ja durchaus verständlich.. empfehle da einfach gute plattformpedale 

vielleicht wären auch die crankbrothers mallet was für dich.. die sind sowohl plattformpedal als auch clickie ^^


----------



## no name2606 (8. März 2010)

hay,
wie groß bist du (körpergröße,schrittlänge)
ich habe auch einen 16" am aufbau, habe nur schiß das er mir zu klein ist bin 166cm,80cm sch.l.


----------



## wellea (8. März 2010)

ich bin auch 1,66 groß -> das passt schon


----------



## bullseye04 (8. März 2010)

Schrittlänge bei mir 78cm. 16" passt perfekt.


----------



## Friecke (8. März 2010)

Rogg schrieb:


> Fährt zufälligerweise jemand NC 17 Sudpin III oder Tioga SF-MX Pro Pedale und kann mir sagen wie der Grip bei Straßenschuhen ist?
> Rogg


 
Ich fahre diese NC17 Pedale, zusammen mit 5-ten Schuhen. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und der Grip ist gewaltig. Natürlich nicht so gut, wie vorher mit Klickies, aber dafür ist das Gefühl in technischen Passagen wesentlich angenehmer. Von mir gibt's 

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## Jetpilot (8. März 2010)

sudpin III sind bombig, ich fahr die auch.
Darauf hab ich mit Badelatschen mehr gripp als ein kaugummi im Haar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (8. März 2010)

wobei ich sagen muss ich bin meine klickies sogar den kompletten winter durch gefahren, gehts chon  aber für den nächstenw inter gibts wohl auch plattformpedale (keine lust auf kalte füße XD) ...

also was die größen angeht, kommts auf die vorlieben an.. ich muss sagen ich komm bei 1,72 und 79,5cm schrittlänge primstens auch mit meinem 18"er klar


----------



## Jetpilot (8. März 2010)

ich fahr auch 18" bei 190cm, aber eher aus gründen der aglität bergab.


----------



## BHouse (8. März 2010)

Jo bei mir sinds auch 18" bei 1,87m. Selber Grund wie bei meinem Vorposterwobei ich sagen muss, dass sich die Sattelüberhöhung in grenzen hält(bergab kommt das Teil sowieso rein).

Das 20" kam mir einfach zu sperrig vor...


----------



## no name2606 (9. März 2010)

sehr gut jungs und danke, jetzt muß ich mir nur noch nen passenden vorbau (keine ahnung welche länge) sattelstütze, sattelklemme, griffe und nen bowdenzug von jagwire besorgen und dan darf ich auch ams125 fahren 

ach ja weiss einer welche hülle (unterer link) das ist die oben rechts im bild endet (die braune)
http://www.jagwireusa.com/index.php/products/mountain/cable_kits/


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. März 2010)

wenns budget mitspielt würde ich nen vorbau um die 95mm rum ranbauen, ne schöne syntace p6 (bei viel geld die p6 carbon) entsprechende syntace klemme, oder die würger, als griffe die syntace screw on gripz moto (werden meine nächsten) und eben den bowdenzug empfehlen.. 

oder hast schon andere vorstellungen?


----------



## no name2606 (9. März 2010)

also es soll der f119 vorbau werden zwischen 75 und 100mm, eine kind shock i900, entweder die screw on oder die acros a-grip, ne sattelklemme muß ich schaun ob es nicht doch die p6 carbon wird, weil wenn doch dan muß ein schnelspanner her (super lock).
hängt aber alles davon ab wie günstig ich die fc-m970 bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (10. März 2010)

ich wär ja stark für die p6 carbon.. ganz ehrlich.. 1. ist sie leichter und 2. kann man auch vor der abfahrt kurz anhalten zum runtermachen vom sattel (aussicht ist ja meistens ganz nett ^^)

kumpel von mir fährt übrigens besagt kindshock und durfte seine 1. wegen unangenehmen knarzen direkt wieder umtauschen. naja kann man nix machen kann überall passieren  (zum beispiel an seinen undichten bremsen und jetzt dem undichten dämpfer nach gerade mal nem halben jahr...)) aber okay  wohl einfach pech gehabt mit dem bike.

greetz

achja: kann sein dass mein cube demnächst die farbe wechselt, guter bekannter macht auto-folierung und ich dachte an ein black 'n' orange im sting hpc stil (ansatzweiße) bzw. an ein seichtes black 'n' bordeux ^^


----------



## no name2606 (10. März 2010)

he leute, ich habe noch ein problem (hoffe das es mein letzte am bike ist).
ich habe am dämpfer vorne und hinten 8x22mm buchsen drin, aber hinten (an der wippe) ist echt viel platz auf dem bolzen links und rechts von den büchsen. ist das normal oder brauche ich hinten breitere büchsen?


----------



## no name2606 (13. März 2010)

:hat sich erledigt. ich habe hinten 30er buchsen.

ich fahre bald ams125!!


----------



## BikerRT (14. März 2010)

Hallo AMS-Fans,

habe gestern nach einer Tour festgestellt, dass ich Spiel in der Dämpferaufnahme habe. Schätze mal dass das Lagerauge ausgeschlage ist. Sicherlich hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann  mir dazu etwas sagen.

Mein Bike ist noch nicht einmal 1Jahr alt. Garantie habe ich ja  somit noch. Weiß nur nicht, ob dies ein Garantiefall ist. Verschleiß ist ja kein Garantiefall.

Außerdem habe ich noch Spiel irgendwo vorne. Ich kann es nicht genau bestimmen, aber wenn man die Vorderradbremse zieht und am Fahrrad wackelt kann man es spühren. Lenkkopflager habe ich schon mal nachgezogen, aber es ist immernoch spürbares Spiel vorhanden.


----------



## rune_rne (14. März 2010)

hi mit dem spiel hatte ich bei mir auch immer probleme
schau mal  in den "Stellungnahme von CUBE BIKES zu den Lagerproblemen" Thread. wenn das spiel ist wenn man den sattel nach oben zieht sind es bestimmt die buchsen im dämpfer oder die alu hülsen.

vorne würde ich mal tippen das sich die gabel im steuerrohr etwas gelockert hat. einfach mal nachziehen.

achja meine erfahrungen haben gezeigt das man die garantie vergessen kann laber und buchsen sind zusätzlich eh verschleißteile und unterliegen dieser nicht


----------



## Jetpilot (14. März 2010)

also bei meinem (erst 1/2 jahr) hat cube vor kurzem die Buchsen vom Dämpfer und das Hauptschwimglager unten ersetzten müssen. Das Hauptschwinglager ging auf Kulanz, die Buchsen vom Dämpfer nicht...
Hauptschwinglager war total im Arsch, warum auch immer. Insofern, einfach höflich fragen und dem Händler in die Hand drücken. Das wird schon...


----------



## Iro-n-man (15. März 2010)

Hi,
ich hab mal eine Frage, weiß jemand opb die 116 oder 114 Glieder standartmäßig in der Kette verbauen?


----------



## pero38 (16. März 2010)

Iro-n-man schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mal eine Frage, weiß jemand opb die 116 oder 114 Glieder standartmäßig in der Kette verbauen?


Hallo es sind 108 Glieder die verbaut werden!
Mfg
Pero38


----------



## Iro-n-man (16. März 2010)

achso ok danke



schade dann ist die kette wohl für den müll.
Mir ist die nähmlich an der Niete aufgerissen


----------



## ralf68 (16. März 2010)

Iro-n-man schrieb:


> achso ok danke
> schade dann ist die kette wohl für den müll.
> Mir ist die nähmlich an der Niete aufgerissen


 
Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt...
...also gestatte mir die Frage:
Was hat das mit der Anzahl der Glieder zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (16. März 2010)

vielleicht, weil er dadurch eine weniger verwenden muss, allerdings kann man so eine kette ganz schnell flicken (@ ironman) da gibts von sram ein paar nette kleine teilchen die man zwischenhängen kann (damit kann man die kette auch jederzeit auf und zu machen)


----------



## monkey10 (17. März 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Hallo AMS-Fans,
> 
> habe gestern nach einer Tour festgestellt, dass ich Spiel in der Dämpferaufnahme habe. Schätze mal dass das Lagerauge ausgeschlage ist. Sicherlich hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann  mir dazu etwas sagen.
> 
> Mein Bike ist noch nicht einmal 1Jahr alt. Garantie habe ich ja  somit noch. Weiß nur nicht, ob dies ein Garantiefall ist. Verschleiß ist ja kein Garantiefall



Bei mir waren auch nach nicht mal einem Jahr die Buchsen der Dämpferaufnahme ausgeschlagen. Mein Bikehändler wollte/konnte das nicht machen. Habe diese dann im September während eines Gardasee-Urlaubs austauschen lassen (kostete ein paar Euro). 

Das gleiche Problem habe ich aber mittlererweile schon wieder . Werd´s dann Anfang Mai wieder am Gardasee tauschen lassen


----------



## Jetpilot (17. März 2010)

dann machst dus warscheinlich wie ich: fährst freeride mit nem ams 125. Ich glaube mittlerweile das es dafür gar nicht ausgelegt ist. Naja, das nächste wird mindestens ein fritzz...
Wenn die Lage nochmal versagen, dann gibts halt hochbelastungslager an den Kritischen Stellen weil ich keinen Bock mehr auf Werkstatt habe...


----------



## rune_rne (17. März 2010)

die buchsen kann man auch leicht selber wechseln wenn du nen schraubstock hast.
die buchsen gibts für 30 cent ca beim maschinen und werkzeug bedarf.


----------



## BikerRT (19. März 2010)

Jo, also ich gehe nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Bike um. Es ist ja nicht zum schonen da. so etwas über 1m-Drops ins Flache auf Asphalt sind eben schon auch mal drin. 

@rune rne: Woher bekomme ich die GENAUEN Abmaße der Buchse wenn ich diese beim Maschinen und Werkzeugbedarf kaufen kann?

Und wieviel kostet eine Buchse inkl. Einbau beim Händler?


----------



## rune_rne (20. März 2010)

bei mir sind PAP 1212 P10 drinnen hab nen manitou swinger dÃ¤mpfer. Foto hab ich im album 
ansonsten einfach den innendurchmesser vom dÃ¤mpferauge nehmen und die breite der jetzigen buchse, oder am besten eine alte buchse mitnehmen.

http://www.caspar-gleitlager.de/de/...lager_wartungsfrei/permaglide_p10-buchsen.php

mein hÃ¤ndler wollte damals 15â¬ pro buchse + einbau da hab ich es dann selsbt gemacht fÃ¼r 30cent pro buchse ; )


----------



## fleckmorry (29. März 2010)

weis jemand wie viel die standart fasten alu pedale wiegen??


----------



## MilkyWayne (29. März 2010)

da würde ich nichtmal aufs gewicht schauen, die würde ich rein aus prinzip austauschen ^^ weil wirklich grip hast du auf denen ja nicht unbedingt


----------



## fleckmorry (29. März 2010)

stimmt ja habe ich gerade bei ner waldtur auch gemerkt  welche würdest du mri empfeheln ich möchte rot eloxierte wenns geht ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (29. März 2010)

hmm am besten wäre es natürlich wenn du dich langsam aber sicher an clickies gewöhnst.. ich fahr sie jetzt seit über einem jahr (auch im winter) und ich will sie nichtmehr hergeben. ansonsten wären vielleicht (damit du beides hast) crankbrothers mallet 2 in rot

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a9552/mallet-2-freeride-pedale-rot.html (soll keine shopwerbung sein, habse nur gerade da gefunden)

ansonsten vielleicht Crankbrothers 50/50... aber lass mich überlegen... frag nochmla im bilder thread.. da schaut ja eigentlich eh jeder rein


----------



## fleckmorry (29. März 2010)

so hab grad xtr klicks gekauft mit sidi schuhe


----------



## fleckmorry (29. März 2010)

nochne frage hat einer von euch schonmal nen anderen dämpfer am ams 125 verbaut möchte da gerne einen mit lockout


----------



## Jetpilot (29. März 2010)

Ich hätte ja jetzt vorgeschlagen, dass er mal Klicks und Plattform-pedale probieren soll, aber das hat sich ja jetzt.
Plattform sehe ich nur den vorteil dass du im notfall schneller rauskommst, dafür aber den nachteil, dass du dir unschön die pins ins bein nieten kannst, ist aber geschmackssache.


----------



## MilkyWayne (29. März 2010)

hmm warum lässt du den fox nicht drinnen?
stell doch das pro pedal auf stufe 3 dann ist der schon ziemlich gelockt. den rest an wippen kann man doch noch verkraften ... wird sonst nämlich schwierig einen annähernd so schön ansprechenden dämpfer zu finden.

(ist deiner eig schon eingefahren? wenn nein dann wart das erstmal ab.. ich hätt meiner talas auch nicht geglaubt dass sie mal so schön ansprechen wird)


----------



## fleckmorry (29. März 2010)

hab heut mal gschaut hab momentan erst 254 km drobenhab den tacho aber nicht seit anfang an droben also schätz ich mal 370 km könntns sein und propedal ist auf stufe 1 weich 2 mittl 3 hart      kla hab ich das scho gemacht aber ich möchte ein bisschen hardtail feeling durchn dtswiss dämpfer oder so wegen lockout und bei bedarf halt ein schönes ansprechverhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (29. März 2010)

aber wenn du den fox richtig eingestellt hast und den pro pedal auf stufe 3 hast hast du schon viel hardtail feeling, aber den vorteil das bei härteren schlägen doch noch für die nachwelt gesorgt bleibt 

also ich würde nie auch nur im ansatz auf die idee kommen meinen fox herzugeben ^^

ok die aktuelle dt swiss reihe bin ich offen und ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht gefahren


----------



## The-Doctor (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen auch ein neues MTB zulegen, mein momentaner Favorit ist das AMS 125 RX!  ( oder Ghost AMR 5900)

Wie sieht es bei den AMS 125 Modellen mit dem Hinterbau aus, ist er Antribesneutral, kein wippen?!

Danke für eure Komentare, Gruss


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. März 2010)

es hat relativ wenig wippen wie ich sagen würde, spätestens mit einer leichten pro pedal aktivierung am fox dämpfer ist die sache ziemlich gegessen


----------



## The-Doctor (30. März 2010)

Dake für die Info, muss mal in den nächsten Tagen das Bike Probefahren


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. März 2010)

kann ich dir nur empfehlen, auch wenn es nur 125mm hinten hat (ok mittlerweile 130) geht bergab schon einiges 

aber fahr auch mal das stereo probe! wippt auch sehr wenig und die letzten reserven würde ich mri aktuell iwie wüschen.

will hier keinem das ams schlechtreden, wirklich schöner allrounder, aber mein nächstes bike wird wohl doch eher im 140mm bereich (hinten) liegen


----------



## The-Doctor (30. März 2010)

Das günstigste Stereo kostet 300 mehr als das AMS, 2000 ist meine Grenze, aber mal anschauen kostet ja nichts ;-)


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. März 2010)

ansonsten käme für dich vielleicht auch ein gebrauchtes 09er stereo in frage  ich mein... ich hab mir an pfingsten ein 07er ams geleistet... komtm immer auf die km an... meins hatte erst 1700 und für 1235 konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen ^^ (und hab sehr schnell soviel geld mobilisiert bekommen, und das als schüler  ---> selbst geld vom sparkonto geliehen, und das dann durch ferienjobs wieder eingezahlt)


----------



## fleckmorry (31. März 2010)

Könnte man nicht einen downhilldämpfer mit 200mm einbaulänge ins ams 125 einbaun um somit den einsatzgrad zu erhöhen??


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. März 2010)

hmm wurde das nich grad im zeigt her eure cubes bereich besprochen?

oder meintest du einfach einen härteren/stahlfeder? naja 1. ham die meist ne andere (nicht unwesentlich größere) einbaulänge... und 2. kannst auch in den rp23 ordentlich bar pumpen ^^ (nicht übertreiben  sonst hattest du mal einen )

ich mein ich kann auch mal nen 1m drop fahren mit dem rp23


----------



## Salamander301 (31. März 2010)

Nein, weil wahrscheinlich die Feder oder das Piggy-Pack im Weg wäre. auserdem ist doch der RP23 völlig ausreichend. 

Edt. Zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (31. März 2010)

fleckmorry schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht einen downhilldämpfer mit 200mm einbaulänge ins ams 125 einbaun um somit den einsatzgrad zu erhöhen??


 

Wenn du hinten mehr Federweg haben möchtest, mußt du ggfls andere Umlenkhebel anfertigen lassen. 
Wie weit das sinnvoll wäre, müßtest du schon den Konstrukteur von Cube fragen.
Besser ist aber ein anderer Rahmen oder ein anderes Bike.


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. März 2010)

joa wenn du mehr federweg brauchst rate ich zum trek session 88  gschmar, aber wäre dann nicht ein stereo/fritz die bessere wahl gewesen? ich mein ich hab mein ams heute auch eher im bereich zwischen stereo und fritz bewegt  also geht schon, man braucht auch nicht zwingend noch mehr federweg.. aber sag doch mal weshalb und wofür du merh fw brauchen könntest?


----------



## fleckmorry (31. März 2010)

ich will auf keinen fall ein anderes wollte nur mal wissen ob sowas gehn würde für die allgemeinbildung


----------



## Vincy (31. März 2010)

Bei einigen Bikes (oft DH, mit zB variablen Anlenkpunkten) ist es möglich, aber nicht bei den AMS.


----------



## BikerRT (5. April 2010)

rune_rne schrieb:


> bei mir sind PAP 1212 P10 drinnen hab nen manitou swinger dämpfer. Foto hab ich im album
> ansonsten einfach den innendurchmesser vom dämpferauge nehmen und die breite der jetzigen buchse, oder am besten eine alte buchse mitnehmen.
> 
> http://www.caspar-gleitlager.de/de/...lager_wartungsfrei/permaglide_p10-buchsen.php
> ...


Ich habe nun noch eine große Tour gefahren und nun habe ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut. Die Buchse ist wirklich ganz gut mitgenommen. 

Kannst du mir jetzt noch sagen, wie ich solch eine Buchse selbst raus und eine neue wieder sauber eingepresst bekommen, ohne dass das Dämpferauge beschädigt wird?


----------



## Vincy (5. April 2010)

So auf Mac Gyver Art. 
Statt der Spindel (M8 Gewindestange und 3x M8 Muttern/Scheiben) kannst es auch mit einem Schraubstock machen. Ist so dann einfacher und besser. 
Unten habe ich eine neue DU-Buchse mit der Alu-Dämpferbuchse genommen(als Führung). 
Oben ein kleines Rohr/lange Nuss (innen d>15mm) als Hohlraum, damit die alte DU-Buchse darin gedrückt werden kann.
Ein Rohr ist besser geeignet, da Nuss außen evtl zu dick sein könnte.
Ich selber mache es auch mit Schraubstock. Spindel ist nur als Alternative, wenn keiner vorhanden ist.
Andere Dämpferbuchsen (wie im Bild rechts) habe ich auch angefertigt.
Eine Edelstahlhohlachse (außen d12,7mm; innen 8mm) mit 2 Aluhülsen und 2 Dichtringe
Die Fox DU-Buchse ist außen d15mm, innen 12,7mm und 12,7mm lang.
Die Achsen dann 30mm und 22mm.









Hier eine bessere Lösung (wo ich die Idee abgeschaut habe) 
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/shock_bush.aspx


----------



## Rotti84 (7. April 2010)

Hallo AMS 125 Fahrer,

habe mich nun auch für das AMS 125 SE entschieden anstatt das lapierre zesty 314 ... hat einfach die viel bessere ausstattung für das gleiche geld...

Bevor ich jetzt zuschlage, wollte ich noch fragen was beim 2010er modell rahmentechnisch anders ist als beim 2009er ? Und gab es bisher schon schlechte erfahrungen mit dem ams se?

Ach ja, was bedeutet denn das 125 eigentlich? federweg kann es ja nicht sein, is ja eine talas 140mm drin

gruß


----------



## Salamander301 (7. April 2010)

@Rotti84
Rahmentechnisch ist eigentlich ncihts anders. Es steht zwar im Katalog drin, dass die Anlenkung verändert wurde, aber da dürfte man nichts merken. 
Die 125 stand bis vor ein paar Jahren für den Dämpferhub, also 125mm. Der liegt aber inzwischen bei 130mm.


----------



## Rotti84 (7. April 2010)

hat jemand schonmal das ams se und das zesty 314 verglichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (7. April 2010)

Habe nun bei meinem Bike-HÃ¤ndler nachgefragt. Der will 40-45â¬ fÃ¼r die Buchse inkl. Einbau. Das geht mal garnicht. Ein anderer baut sie mir fÃ¼r 10â¬ ein, ich muss das Material aber selbst besorgen. War nun beim Ã¶rlichen FachhÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r techn. Produkte, aber der hat so eine Buchse nicht. Nun habe ich bei bikecomponents.de geschaut, die nehmen 6â¬ fÃ¼r ne Buchse und 12,50 fÃ¼r diese Alu-Spacer. Finde das schon etwas heftig, aber da bleibt mir nix anderes Ã¼brig als die Buchsen dort zu kaufen und hier einpressen zu lassen.

habe gesehen, dass die buchsen von Rock Shox nur 3,30 (sogar 2StÃ¼ck) kosten. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die rock shox buchsen auch passen?


----------



## Vincy (8. April 2010)

Die RS DU-Buchsen passen nicht, haben andere Maße.
Im Maschinenelemente Fachhandel gibt es auch keine passende Buchse. Zwar welche mit 15mm Außendurchmesser, aber nicht mit 12,7mm Innen (12 oder 13).
Ist wie mit vielen Lagern, oft Sondermaße.


----------



## rune_rne (8. April 2010)

also ich weiß jetzt nicht ob wir über verschiedenen buchsen sprechen 
aber bei mir sind die Permaglidebuchesen PAP 1212 P10 drinnen (im dämpfer auge) und die kaufe ich für weniger als einen euro.
genaueres steht da:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6096070#post6096070


----------



## Vincy (8. April 2010)

Die *originalen* *Fox* DU-Buchsen haben die Maße: Außen d15mm, Innen 12,7mm und Breite 12,7mm.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20016_FOX-DU-Bushes-Gleitlager-fuer-Daempfer.html






Sehe auch grade, dass sich deine Maßangaben auf einen *Manitou*-Dämpfer beziehen. Der hat da andere Maße. 
Die AMS 125 Series hat aber in der Regel einen *Fox* RP23 drin.


----------



## rune_rne (8. April 2010)

ah ok dann ist das schlecht ; )
hab zwar auch nen neues ams aber hab meinen alten dämpfer drinnen hab meinen rahmen zerbrochen und deswegen nen neuen bekommen
da hab ich ja glückgehabt das ich meine buchsen noch billig wechseln kann


----------



## BikerRT (8. April 2010)

tja, dann muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beiÃen und teuere Buchsen kaufen. Bike Components muss man aber noch 3â¬ extra bezahlen fÃ¼r Mindermengenzuschlag. Selbst wenn ich gleich 2 Buchsen und Aluspacer kaufe kommt der Zuschlag noch hinzu. Echt mist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomatensuppe (8. April 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Jo, also ich gehe nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Bike um. Es ist ja nicht zum schonen da. so etwas über 1m-Drops ins Flache auf Asphalt sind eben schon auch mal drin.
> 
> Ist das mit dem AMS 125 definitiv möglich? Kann man den Dämpfer auch mit viel sag fluffig fahren oder schlägt das fahrwerk dann zu schnell durch? Ich hatte da so an in etwa 25% gedacht.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. April 2010)

25% sind noch mti im normalen bereich, du musst immer abwägen was du fahren willst, mit 25% sag könnts schwierig werden nen über 1m drop zu fahren. eig sollts kein rpoblem darstellen, musst halt mit entsprechend viel luft fahren  und auf di efahrtechnik kommts an. du kannst schon viel von dem aufprall mit dem körper abfangen


----------



## Jetpilot (8. April 2010)

Im Zweifel mehr luft. Wenn nachher die Buchsen und der Dämpfer kaputt sind, ist das geheule groß.
Geh nicht nach den standartmaßen, pump mal so richtig hart auf (15% sag) und fahr ne runde. Du wirst sehen, dass das Ding immernoch gut federt.
Du kannst von nem AM nicht erwarten, dass er sich anfühlt wie ein Freeridepanzer mit 7cm federweg mehr. Da kannst du deine 25% fahren, weil die auch von den hebeln anders aufgebaut sind.
Nach meinem gefühl reagiert das AMS sehr linear, als ich mal auf nem Downhiller von nem Kumpel saß (210mm FW), war die Federung sehr viel progressiver.


----------



## agrof (13. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine 125 gekauft, ich bin sehr zufrieden.  Ein kleine Problem gibt noch mit Gabel (RS Revelation 426 U-turn), Pop-Lock funkzioniert nicht, und es bewegt sich ~97 mm toll, dann nichts... Es gibt noch ~3 cm frei Weg, ich denke nicht, dass die Elastomer so viel Federweg wegnimmt, oder? Villeicht gibt es zu viel Öl im Gabel? Bei Service sagten sie, das ist normal, aber ich bin skeptisch. Ich hatte schon Gabeln (Sherman, Black, Drop-off vor einige Jahren), aber noch nie sowas bemerkt. Kann jemand bitte helfen?
Es war noch nie im Service, nur 350 km gefahren.

Grüss:
agrof


----------



## agrof (14. April 2010)

Hallo Ich!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407819
Hier finde ich was, 

Vielen Dank für mich für schnelle Antwort!

Grüss:
ich


----------



## Barney_1 (14. April 2010)

Gehe seit heute fremd.......







Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Jetpilot (14. April 2010)

Is das ne 36er Talas? Sieht wie ein stimmiges Gesammtpaket aus. Schön


----------



## Cortezsi (15. April 2010)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Gehe seit heute fremd.......
> 
> Gruß,
> Barney_1



Ziemlich frech das hier zu posten 
Absolut geiles Rad - wenn ich nur das Geld und die Technik für sowas hätte...


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2010)

Gefällt mir nicht so wirklich, deswegen fahre ich ja auch Cube


----------



## Barney_1 (15. April 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Is das ne 36er Talas? Sieht wie ein stimmiges Gesammtpaket aus. Schön



Ja ist ne 36 er Talas.

@ mzaskar

War mit meinem Cube auch sehr zufrieden aber mit der Zeit wurden unsere Touren immer heftiger und da musste was mit mehr Reserven her mit dem mann aber auch klettern kann.
Meiner Meinung nach bietet Cube momentan nichts passendes in dieser Richtung an.
Hatte erst über das Fritzz nachgedacht aber wegen der fehlenden iscg05 Aufnahme kam das schon nicht mehr in Frage, möchte mir die Option Hammerschmidt freihalten. Ein weiterer Punkt gegen das Fritzz war der hinter dem Sattelrohr platzierte Dämpfer, wollte ich auf keinen Fall haben.
Na wie auch immer, die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, ich bereue den Kauf auf jeden Fall nicht......

Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2010)

viel spass auf jedenfall


----------



## beuze1 (15. April 2010)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Gehe seit heute fremd.......
> Gruß,
> Barney_1



*Flaschenhalter..*


----------



## Dämon__ (15. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Flaschenhalter..*



Braucht der doch nicht  bei den paar km wo der fährt.


----------



## paradisoinferno (15. April 2010)

Legt ma alle zusammen und schenkt dem Beuze ne Trinkblase


----------



## Cortezsi (15. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Flaschenhalter..*


Camelback...


----------



## Barney_1 (15. April 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Camelback...



DITO...

Barney_1


----------



## fLoOh (17. April 2010)

Guten Morgen liebe AMS 125 Gemeinde, 
erstmal ein schönes canyon barney_1 

Jetzt aber zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: 
Ich fahre ein 2009er Ams 125 mit roch shox gabel. Soweit so gut, ist jetzt ziemlich genau 1 Jahr alt und mein Poplock  Hebel für die Gabel funktioniert nicht. Das wäre nicht das Problem wenn mir das mein Händler nicht schon oft eingestellt hätte. Langsam geht mir das ständige reparieren  auf die Nerven und da wollte ich euch mal fragen ob es auch eine Vorrichtung gibt mit der ich die Gabel direkt an der Gabel sperren kann oder, ob das Sperren der Gabel nur über diesen Poplock-Hebel funktioniert?

Ich sag Danke im Vorraus 
Schönes Wochenende 
fLoOh


----------



## Barney_1 (17. April 2010)

Ich würde das beim Händler bzw Rock Shox Vertrieb reklamieren. Wie du sagst hat er schon mehrmals drann rumgestellt. Da du noch Garantie hast und das Problem anscheinend nicht weg zu bekommen ist kannst du nach drei erfolglosen Nachbesserungen auf Wandlung bestehen.
Barney_1


----------



## fLoOh (17. April 2010)

hi 
ja ich weiß, aber ich will net jedes ma da hin gurken nur damit er mirs repaieren kann und kurz darauf funktioniert es dann wieder nicht ?! Des kann ja net sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (17. April 2010)

wende dich mit dem problem an rock shox und verlange einen umtausch, zumindest einen der lockeinheit, wenn geht am besten die ganze gabel.


----------



## Vincy (17. April 2010)

Umändern ist da möglich.
Wenn du die Garantie behalten willst, dann die MC-Einheit mit dem blauen Mitnehmer austauschen.
Wenn Garantie egal ist, dann den blauen Mitnehmer besorgen und in der MC-Einheit die Rückholfeder aushaken.
Oder mit Jemandem die MC-Einheit tauschen bzw beim Händler austauschen lassen. 
Da es ein Komplettbike ist, ist der Cube-Händler der Ansprechpartner.


----------



## fLoOh (17. April 2010)

ok schon ma danke
aber so wie ich das verstehe, ratet ihr mir alle dazu den poplock bei zubehalten, oder ? kann man die gabel nicht auch direkt an der gabel sperren ? 
flo


----------



## Segler1963 (17. April 2010)

Da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

1. Zuwenig Öl in der Gabel, die Rock Shoxx sind da sehr sensibel.

2. Dichtungssatz hin, da kann man feststellen, indem man die Luft komplett ablässt, wenn die Gabel dann nicht komplett einfedert muss sie zum Service.

Such Dir einen vernünftigen Händler, der autorisiert ist den Rock Shoxx Service durchzuführen, der hat es entweder in 5 Minuten behoben (Punkt1) oder zuverlässig das Problem lokalisiert.

Bei mir war es Punkt 1, aber es gibt hier im Forum einen Thread der speziell vor 2009 von defekten Dichtunssätzen spricht, sollte Dich eigentlich nicht betreffen.

Den remote Pop Lock würde ich auf jeden Fall behalten!

Jörg


----------



## fLoOh (17. April 2010)

ok 
danke an alle
werde gleich am monntag zu meinem Händler fahren und ihm das jetzt genau schildern. Weil vernünftig auf ne transalp hinzutrainiren geht damit ziemlich be****** wenn mann alle geburt lang zum Händler gurken muss 
schönes rest wochenende


----------



## marco_m (17. April 2010)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Gehe seit heute fremd.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike  Alpinist?
Studiere seit einiger Zeit auch darüber nach, mein Favorit wär aber das Schwarze!

Viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclestar (21. April 2010)

Sattelklemme am Cube AMS 125

macht Spaß den Thread zu verfolgen. Ihr empfiehlt die SuperLock von Syntace. Diese Sattelklemme mit SChnellspanner wollte ich bei meiner Freundin am Cube AMS anbauen, allerdings ist die Ausfräsung/Verdünnung/Sitz oder wie das heißt für die Klemme zu kurz.
Die Syntaceklemme baut deutlich höher als viele andere.
Habe daher die TransX ottonormalKlemme (gibt es von x Herstellen) genommen, das Plastikplätchen , welches als Reibfläche für den Schnellspanner dient, rausgeworfen und eine dünne Edelstahlunterlegscheibe reingelegt, Klemme extrem angezogen (nicht am Rahmen) und Schnellspanner umgelegt, 2-3x und nun ist eine vernünftige Reibfläche da. Gewicht ist ca.2 Gr leichter als Syntace (nur für die Grammzähler), alles gefettet und hat bisher den Winter gut überstanden.

Da ich nun den AMS125 für mich möchte, würde mich schon interessieren ob die Syntaceklemme paßt, bevor ich mir eine zuelege oder wieder selber bastle. Optisch ist die Syntaceklemme eine Liega für sich in meinen Augen.


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

baut etwas hoeher hält bei mir aber seit Jahren ohne Probleme (18" AMS von 2007)


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

Mal nur kurz  eigentlich fahre ich ja seit März ein Fritzz  




Nun bin ich heute zumerstenmal wieder auf meinen AMS 



gesessen und muss sagen den Unterschied merkte ich deutlich. Komischerweise bin ich der Meinung das AMS wippt stärker als das Fritzz und auch sitzt man im Gegesantz zum Fritzz mehr auf als im Bike.
Vom fahren her (Waldstrasse) zeigt sich das AMS jedoch deutlich agiler  Bin heute regelrecht zur Arbeit geflogen und war deutlich schneller unterwegs als zuvor mit dem Fritzz, so mein subjektives Empfinden. 
Aufjedenfall werde ich mein AMS nun mehr auf leicht trimmen und dann für Spassmarathons, Arbeitswege und nette Runden mit Einkehrschwung nutzen. Das Fritzz (fühlt sich für mich deutlich steifer, fester an) wird mein Alpentourenrad und auch sonst für alles genutzt wo der Spass im Vordergrund steht 

Ich mag beide Räder, war vorher (seit 2007 AMS) nie unzufrieden und das Rad steckte alles klaglos weg. 












und das alles trotz 


 

 

 

Binsehr zufrieden mit meinen Cubes


----------



## Jetpilot (21. April 2010)

Wie unterscheidet sich das Fritzz denn bergab vom AMS 125, abgesehen von mehr FW?
Gibt man automatisch noch mehr gas?


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

Ich drehte mich um und fragte mich, ob jemand den Trail über Nacht asphaltiert hat 

Nicht ganz so, aber ich habe bergrunter das Gefühl von mehr "Sicherheit". Durch die etwas andere Geo fühle ich mich mehr im Bike und durch den breiteren Lenker bekomme ich auch noch mehr Sicherheit vermittelt. 
Durch den "festeren" Rahmen und 36er Fox habe ich auch das Gefühl erhöhter Stabilität. Und es fährt noch ganz ordentlich bergauf  OK ich bewundere eh gerne die Blümchen am Wegesrand und habe es meist nicht eilig 

Ich freue mich schon auf die langen Alpentrails


----------



## Jetpilot (21. April 2010)

> Ich drehte mich um und fragte mich, ob jemand den Trail über Nacht asphaltiert hat


Das dachte ich auch, als ich mal auf dem DHler von nem Kumpel saß...


> Durch die etwas andere Geo fühle ich mich mehr im Bike und durch den breiteren Lenker bekomme ich auch noch mehr Sicherheit vermittelt.


Den würde ich beim AMS ohnehin nachrüsten, extrem schmal gewesen das standartding und Vorbau fand ich auch zu lang...

Zur Geo: Bekommst du das VR, zum Beispiel für nen Manual oder Bunnyhop damit gut/ besser hoch als beim AMS? Ist das Kurvenverhalten besser?



> Durch den "festeren" Rahmen und 36er Fox habe ich auch das Gefühl erhöhter Stabilität.


Die 36er Fox ist ja echtmal das Sahnestück an dem Ding. Also insgesammt einfach ein Steiferes Bike?



> Ich freue mich schon auf die langen Alpentrails


dann mal viel spaß damit


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Zur Geo: Bekommst du das VR, zum Beispiel für nen Manual oder Bunnyhop damit gut/ besser hoch als beim AMS?


finde ich schon, obwohl das Fritzz schon schwerer ist. 

Kürzeren Vorbau habe ich auch auf dem AMS drauf, obwohl ich jetzt, wenn es wirklich ein Spassmarathonbike werden soll, wieder einen längeren montieren könnte 


Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ist das Kurvenverhalten besser?


Ich finde man hat mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrrad 


Jetpilot schrieb:


> Die 36er Fox ist ja echtmal das Sahnestück an dem Ding. Also insgesammt einfach ein Steiferes Bike?


100% zustimm 


Jetpilot schrieb:


> dann mal viel spaß damit


den habe ich schon


----------



## fleckmorry (3. Mai 2010)

welche reifenbreite passt eigentlich auf einen xpw 1600 ??
also was ist maximum


----------



## BikerRT (3. Mai 2010)

kann ich auf dem original sun Ringle ride xmb Laufradsatz 2.4er Fat Albert fahren?


----------



## Salamander301 (3. Mai 2010)

fleckmorry schrieb:


> welche reifenbreite passt eigentlich auf einen xpw 1600 ??
> also was ist maximum


Hi,
also die maximale Breite (serienmäßig) ist 2.4, was aber nicht sehr sinnvoll bei 19mm Maulweite ist. Sinvoll wäre hier maximal 2.25, da man die auch mit entsprechend wenig Druck fahren kann.
Wurde hier aber schon oft diskutiert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Mai 2010)

also ich hab bei mir den xrc 180 drauf und fahre FA in vorne (noch bis er runtergefahren ist) 2,35 und hinten 2,4 absolut problemlos.. mit 1,8bar (ca)


----------



## fleckmorry (3. Mai 2010)

jojo k muss ich noch überdenken aber mal ne andere frage ich habe ein ams 125 r1 mag das ca 12,3 kg wiegt wenn ich mir das reaction ansehe wiegt das 10,3 mit paar schwehreren teilen wenn ich jetz einen rahmen tausch von meinen ams 125 auf das reaction machne würde würden da aber nur ca 1,5 kg rauskommen als referents, laut angaben des rahmengewichts.


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Mai 2010)

hmm da fehlt die frage ^^..

du hast vergessen dass das ams auch komponenten verbaut hat, die für teilweise doch eher ruppige gefilde da sind. auch ist das gewicht der sid doch etwas anderes als das der talas


----------



## fleckmorry (3. Mai 2010)

so ja ich wollte wissen warum da nicht soviel gewicht rauskommt und was is da mehr fürs ruppige gelände ? und der unterschied von der sid auf die talas sind auch nur 200 g dann wären wir wenn ich so rechne bei 10,60 wo bleiben die restlichen 0,30 kg wo meine formula r1 mag schonmal viel leichter sind als die avid elixir cr im insgesamten um die 200-300 g wenn ich mich da mal nicht verrechnet habe. Sind das dann fehl angaben des herstellers oder wo sind noch gewichts unterschiede vom reaction aufs ams 125


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Mai 2010)

hmm auch sattelstütze, vorbau, lenker, griffe, sattel, naben, schläuche etc. können gewicht ausmachen.. (genau verglichen habe ich es allerdings noch nicht  ... mangels zerlegtem ams und mangels zerlegtem reaction)


----------



## mossoma (7. Mai 2010)

Welchen Wert hätte mein 125 AMS 125 XT in 20 Zoll. Rot schwarz matt.
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 mit Fizik Tundra.
Kaufdatum Juli 2009.
Top Zustand
Es steht zum Verkauf.
Habe mir ein Scott Genius 20 gekauft.


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Mai 2010)

Ich würde es behalten der Verlust ist doch viel zu groß.
Schau doch mal in der Bucht nach und beurteile selbst.


----------



## mossoma (7. Mai 2010)

Was soll ich mit 2 Mtb.
Denke 1500 sollte es schon bringen.
Zum rumstehen zu schade.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Mai 2010)

mossoma schrieb:


> Welchen Wert hätte mein 125 AMS 125 XT in 20 Zoll. Rot schwarz matt.
> Sattelstütze Syntace P6 mit Fizik Tundra.
> Kaufdatum Juli 2009.
> Top Zustand
> ...



Hallo Mossoma,

ich hatte im letzten Jahr ein AMX125 XT 2009er BJ für 1700,- EUR inkl. Teile für 100 EUR erworben. Heisst Netto = 1600 EUR. Das wäre der Neupreis, den ich rein für's AMS gezahlt habe. Hilft Dir vielleicht weiter bei der Bewertung Deines AMS125xt.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. Mai 2010)

mossoma schrieb:


> Denke 1500 sollte es schon bringen.


Nein. Vielleicht 1000. Aber nur vielleicht.


----------



## FakeZ (8. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mir letzte Woche auch ein 125 XT geholt...nagelneu....für 1650 
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter schöner werden...bitterkalt hir in der fränkischen Schweiz


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2010)

letztes Jahr mit dem AMS125 irgendwo in den Alpen auf einem feinen Trail  





PS: Bild ist bei einem Mitfahrer ausgeliehen


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Mai 2010)

sieht schön aus


----------



## mossoma (10. Mai 2010)

Für 1.200 Fixpreis zu haben.
20 Zoll 1 Saison gefahren.


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. Mai 2010)

ich hab ein ams125 von 2008 und spiele mit dem gedanken eine pike reinzubauen, da ich von nem freund vlt eine abhaben kann.

nun isses so dass ich schüler bin und nich viel geld hab - mein fahrstil neigt schon richtung derbere freeridesachen, muss aber mit ams auskommen.
etwas mehr steife  vorn wär halt echt langsam angebracht, weil die neue bremse sonst echt fast fürn arsch ist, und in den kurven nervts auch ...

naja hat das von euch schon jemand gemacht ? wär nett paar pros und contras zu hören, gerne auch per pn

danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn dich das sehr hohe Gewicht da nicht stört, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen.


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Mai 2010)

was haste denn jetzt füreine drin, dass die so unsteif ist? Ich meine, die Pike is ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ne freeridegabel...


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. Mai 2010)

naja ich hab die revelation mit 130mm - dachte mir dass die pike halt doch mehr kann, steckachse und steifigkeit ...


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Mai 2010)

ja, die pike ist mitsicherheit der revelation überlegen und wenn du die günstig bekommst, dann lohnt es sich auf jeden fall die zu tauschen.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2010)

I  FOX


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Mai 2010)

ich auch. Wer hat, der hat halt...


----------



## Chucknorman (13. Mai 2010)

Ich hab bei meinem AMS ja auch die Federgabel gewechselt und hatte die Pike 426 Coil und eine 2010er Revelation Team Dual Air probeweise mal drinne. 
Hab mich dann für die Revelation entschieden, da sie sogar leichter als meine Fox 32 Talas war und aufgrund der Steckachse trozdem steifer. Ein weiterer Vorteil der Revelation sind die 150mm Federweg die sie nun hat. Du kannst die Gabel mit viel Sag fahren ohne dass die Gabel durchschlägt, da die Federkennlinie gegen Ende des Federwegs progressiv wird. 
Auch fand ich dass die Pike Coil mit dem Fox Luftdämpfer absolut nicht harmonierte.


----------



## monkey10 (16. Mai 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ich hab ein ams125 von 2008 und spiele mit dem gedanken eine pike reinzubauen, da ich von nem freund vlt eine abhaben kann.
> 
> nun isses so dass ich schüler bin und nich viel geld hab - mein fahrstil neigt schon richtung derbere freeridesachen, muss aber mit ams auskommen.
> etwas mehr steife  vorn wär halt echt langsam angebracht, weil die neue bremse sonst echt fast fürn arsch ist, und in den kurven nervts auch ...
> ...




Hab den gleichen Rahmen und seit Herbst 2008 eine *Pike Coil U-Turn 426* verbaut. War mit meiner Luftgabel ohne Steckachse unzufrieden und wollte mal zu einem günstigen Preis eine Gabel mit Steckachse testen.

Bin damit etwa 120.000hm unterwegs und sehr zufrieden, was Steifigkeit und Federperformance betrifft.

Als einzigen Nachteil empfinde ich das hohe Gewicht der Gabel, nächstes Jahr hat die Fox 36 mit 180mm fast gleich viel 

Mein AMS hat (je nach Bereifung) zwischen 15-16 kg und ich hab trotzdem auch bei flotteren Ausfahrten meinen Spass.

Also wennst einen Upgrade zu einem günstigen Preis haben willst, dir also die Revelation nicht leisten kannst (oder willst), dann kann ich´s absolut empfehlen.



Chucknorman schrieb:


> ...Ein weiterer Vorteil der Revelation sind die 150mm Federweg die sie nun hat. Du kannst die Gabel mit viel Sag fahren ohne dass die Gabel durchschlägt, da die Federkennlinie gegen Ende des Federwegs progressiv wird...



Also ob jetzt 150 oder 140mm FW spielt meiner Meinung nach keine große Rolle. Eher die Einbauhöhe, die ist ja +10mm bei der Revelation, soweit ich mich erinnere (530mm). Das würde einen 0,5° flacheren Lenkwinkel ergeben (68°) als bei der Pike. Das würde mich bergab schon reizen 

Aber da ich auch gern technisch bergauf fahre und man die Revelation nur auf 120mm absenken kann, bin ich etwas skeptisch, ob ich auch alle technischen steilen, verblockten und kurvigen Trails bergauf fahren kann. Die Absenkung auf 95mm bei der Pike sind bei mir teilweise absolut notwendig. Wenn ich auf 120mm fahre hätte ich dann schon einige Probleme mit dem Steigen des Vorderrads...



Chucknorman schrieb:


> ...Auch fand ich dass die Pike Coil mit dem Fox Luftdämpfer absolut nicht harmonierte.



Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. 

Wobei ich den Hinterbau des AMS im Vergleich zum Stereo´08, Trek Remedy, C´dale Moto, LV901 u.v.m. für Enduro-Touren nicht wirklich berauschend finde. Das AMS ist einfach eher straff und neigt bei bei geringerem Druck zum einsacken und hat einfach weniger Federweg als übliche AM & Enduros...

Aber der Cube-Rahmen hält so einiges aus (ist ja auch schwer genug).

LG 

PS: Kinschman (inzwischen Liteviller) ist auch eine Pike im AMS125 gefahren und war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MilkyWayne (16. Mai 2010)

und sein ams hats gut überlebt  (steht jetzt bei mir im hause) ... allerdings wieder mit der talas


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Mai 2010)

@ monkey, danke hat mir sehr weitergeholfen, das gewicht wäre mir in erster linie egal, nur bei bergtouren mit längeren tragepassagen könnte das kacke sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (16. Mai 2010)

mal ne frage (vorallem an die fachkundigen) zum ams system: Ich habe festgestellt, dass am ende des Federwegs die obere Brücke des hinterbaus auf das sitzrohr schlägt. Ist das normal? Ist das auf dauer schädlich, wenn es zu oft passiert? Wie groß ist der Sag zu wählen um das zu vermeiden? (dämpfer federt bis etwa 0,5cm vor erreichen des maximalen Hubs ein)


----------



## MilkyWayne (16. Mai 2010)

sry aber das ist mir noch nie passiert, welche rahmengröße fährst du denn?

also ich hab mit meinem 18"er von 07 zwar bereits fast den gummi vom dämpfer herunten gehabt (war etwas wenig luft drinnen für die aktion..) aber angeschlagen ist da noch nichts


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Mai 2010)

bin kein fachkundiger
aber bei mir is da schon lang der lack weg, schlägt andauernd auf...
ich hab mir da jetz aber nich so große sorgen drum gemacht, wüsste nich was da groß kaputt gehn soll, solangs keine delle macht - und des tuts bei mir nich, weil vorher beim dämpfer schluss ist


----------



## Paramedicus (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo! Mal ne kurze frage: Wieviel druck fahrt ihr den rp23? Ich wiege 80 kilo und bräuchte mal die info wieviel bar da drauf müssen.Eher straff als zu weich. Vielen dank.....


----------



## wiesi991 (16. Mai 2010)

ich bin bei ca. 9 bar - eher straff ausgelegt mit viel durchschlagschutz (gewicht: ca. 76kg) - ich würds warscheinlich mit 9,3 bar versuchen


----------



## Paramedicus (16. Mai 2010)

Hab dank! Werds morgen glei versuchen.....


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Mai 2010)

ich fahr den mit 200 psi bei ca 83kg (komplett mit klamotten und rucksack) und bekomm den regelmäßig durch. Naja, scheint ja wurst zu sein, cube wird schließlich wissen was sie tun. Ich fahre übrigens nen 20" rahmen und bin 1:90.


----------



## wiesi991 (17. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ich fahr den mit 200 psi bei ca 83kg (komplett mit klamotten und rucksack) und bekomm den regelmäßig durch. Naja, scheint ja wurst zu sein, cube wird schließlich wissen was sie tun. Ich fahre übrigens nen 20" rahmen und bin 1:90.



das is aber ungewöhnlich - bin damit schon n paar mal so von 30cm ins flat gedropt und nichtmal da hats ihn komplett durch oO (wohlgemerkt mit damals extrem unsauberer landetechnik)


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Mai 2010)

30cm sind aber nicht das problem, eher so 80. Alles drüber mach ich mittlerweile nur wenn ne landung vorhanden ist.
Dann werd ich mal 210 psi reinmachen und gucken was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (17. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> 30cm sind aber nicht das problem, eher so 80. Alles drüber mach ich mittlerweile nur wenn ne landung vorhanden ist.
> Dann werd ich mal 210 psi reinmachen und gucken was passiert.



achso - das erklärt das ganze - ne dafür is mir mein ams zu schade


----------



## starkmusik.de (17. Mai 2010)

bin auch nur mäßig zufrieden mit dem hinterbau. wiege auch um die 79 kg. entweder er hängt durch, oder nutzt den federweg nicht voll aus (). wenn ich ihn so aufpumpe, dass er pro tour ein-bis zweimal "durchschlägt", habe ich 50%sag. brauch ich doch nicht und das tretlager/pedale sitzt öfter auf. mit mehr luft wird er irgendwie unnötig hart.
und nein, ich fahre nicht nur forstwege . ob es eine lösung sein kann, mehr öl /fett reinzufüllen, um die progression zu erhöhen...?

also meine frage: hat jemand schon mal andere dämpfer (hier interessiert mich besonders stahlfeder) verbaut und positive effekte am AMS in sachen federkennlinie verbucht?



@freeride-bogl: das sollte nicht sein, dass da was anschlägt. nicht mal ohne luft im dämpfer. hats du einen anderen, bzw kürzeren dämpfer verbaut? meiner misst 200mm in steifem zustand


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Mai 2010)

ich schau später mal nach wieviel ich mit 58kg drinnen hab  so wies ist hälts auch mal nen drop aus 90cm aus 

edit: meiner scheuert aber auch ab und an am schlatzug vom umwerfer (also der hülle) und hat da deshalb auch schon etwas lack gelassen.. hab aber 08er verlegung am 07er rahmen


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Mai 2010)

> ich schau später mal nach wieviel ich mit 58kg drinnen hab  so wies ist hälts auch mal nen drop aus 90cm aus


Ins flat? Ich glaub ich muss abnehmen...



> wenn ich ihn so aufpumpe, dass er pro tour ein-bis zweimal "durchschlägt", habe ich 50%sag.


OMFG! Dann sackt das HR ja schon beim draufsetzen fast 7cm ein. Ich hab jetzt mal gemessen: Mit 200psi ca 17% sag, mit 210 ca 12%. Beim bunnyhop (komme ca 35cm hoch) etwa 70% des Dämpferhubes genutzt, is denke ich ok.


> ob es eine lösung sein kann, mehr öl /fett reinzufüllen, um die progression zu erhöhen...?


Eine lösung ist auf jeden fall mehr luft reinzupumpen. Mit 130mm FW ist ein AMS eben kein Freerider. Oder zu toxoholics zum tuning schicken, da soll es was geben, was die kennlinie verändert. HAt wohl irgentwas mit der stickstoffkamer zu tun.


> das sollte nicht sein, dass da was anschlägt. nicht mal ohne luft im dämpfer.


Ist aber offentsichtlich so gewollt. Ich warte immernoch auf einen Kommentar dazu seitens cube.


> hats du einen anderen, bzw kürzeren dämpfer verbaut?


nein, ist auch der 200ter


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Mai 2010)

ja das war ins flat ^^ da ist aber die gabel fast durchgeschlagen (bin genau gerade aufgekommen) und es waren 80-90cm

das mit dem kennlinientuning klingt nice ^^ gibts genauere infos?


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Mai 2010)

ka, hab ich nur mal so mitbekommen, als ich mich über den gabelservice informiert hab. Hier im Forum müsste es was dazu geben.
Mindestens weiß ich jetzt, dass ich hiern nicht der einzige bin, der sein AMS härter rannimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bujo12 (17. Mai 2010)

Mein RP23 ist gerade bei Toxoholics. Mir war er auf ProPedal 3 zu "weich"
Druck: 9 bar bei ca. 73 Kg.
Hier nutze ich auch nicht den gesamten Federweg aus.  Aber sonst hat er zuviel Sag.
Habe gerade einen Rock Shox drin, der verhält sich ähnlich.


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Mai 2010)

@jetpilot: bist du definitiv nicht.. sobald ich iwie die kohle mal zusammen hab (kann als schüler noch sehr sehr sehr lange dauern, ich rechne warscheinlich mit ende nächstes jahr) wird bei mir auch ein fritzz oder so anstehen als zweitbike


----------



## Paramedicus (17. Mai 2010)

Also ich spring auch schon mal heftig,mit dem ams aber ni ins flat. Dafür ist es nicht gemacht,sicher. Bei mir wars eig nur ne notlösung weil xtr,one und R wcs teile dran. Diese sollen an ein nicolai wenn die das mit den wartezeiten im griff haben. Aber irgendwie find ich sehr viel gefallen am ams und werd mir das dann später als leichtes tourenfully aufbauen


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Mai 2010)

@eck1992: Ich kenn leute, die springen roadgaps >2m mit 4X hardtails, das geht alles. Ich werd das Ams bis zum Bruch fahren und erstmal neue Laufräder dranbauen (kann man ja später alles übernehmen)


----------



## wiesi991 (17. Mai 2010)

wegen der kritik am hinterbau - also ich hatte zumindest im tourengelände (ach herrliche definitionen von einsatzbereichen) nie probleme damit - schön linear ohne zu sehr wegzusacken  bei drops und sprüngen fühlt er sich aber wirklich nicht sonderlich gut an....


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Mai 2010)

mittlerweile hat wohl jeder dieses Zitat als signatur...


----------



## wiesi991 (17. Mai 2010)

nuja ich war wohl einer der ersten, die das gelesen haben (der FH sei dank ) von daher musste es ne signatur werden


----------



## bjoern.badst (18. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit,

hab das mit dem Anschlagen des Sattelrohrs heute durch Luft ablassen mal beim 2010ner 20Zoll probiert...alles hübsch. Da ist noch n Finger breit Platz dazwischen.
Das Problem mit der Zugverlegung vom Umwerfer ist mir dabei auch aufgefallen (mit Lackschäden) -- ärgerlich.

Ansonsten fahr ich den Dämpfer (bei 83kg mit allem was mit auf Tour geht) mit 185psi bei 15% SAG und nutz den Hub bis auf 3mm Reserve voll aus. Rangenommen wird es dabei doch recht hart.
Beim normalen dahinradeln fahr ich dabei sogar fast wippfrei...Hebelchen wird dann nur für den Wiegetritt bzw. beim völlig untersetzten klettern benötigt.

Kurzum...ich bin einfach nur Zufrieden damit!


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Mai 2010)

bjoern.badst schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> hab das mit dem Anschlagen des Sattelrohrs heute durch Luft ablassen mal beim 2010ner 20Zoll probiert...alles hübsch. Da ist noch n Finger breit Platz dazwischen.!



Ach was! Hast du den Dämpfer wirklich voll kompremiert?
Ich bekomm den durch das anschlagen nur bis auf ca 5mm vor ende kompremiert. (und das bei 57mm hub!)
Anscheinend ist die Geo anders, denn ich fahre das 09er 20". Kann es sein, dass vielleicht der Hinterbau eines AMS 100 verbaut wurde? Ist da die Brücke vielleicht höher?

Was heißt bei dir "hart ranngenommen" genau? Einfach nur sehr schnell oder auch große sprünge?


----------



## chief70 (19. Mai 2010)

Hi, habe nen X-Fusion O2 PVA im AMS 125 18 Zoll  56 mm Hub, da schlägt auch nichts an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (19. Mai 2010)

Der X-Fusion hat dann wohl auch 200mm einbaulänge? Is das ein 2009er ams oder ein 2010er? (ich meine, wenn die schon sized tuned kinematic draufschreiben, dann MUSS das größenunabhängig sein, also würd ich sagen, dass es keine Rolle spielt ob das jetzt 18" oder 20" groß ist.)


----------



## bjoern.badst (19. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ach was! Hast du den Dämpfer wirklich voll kompremiert?
> Ich bekomm den durch das anschlagen nur bis auf ca 5mm vor ende kompremiert. (und das bei 57mm hub!)
> Anscheinend ist die Geo anders, denn ich fahre das 09er 20". Kann es sein, dass vielleicht der Hinterbau eines AMS 100 verbaut wurde? Ist da die Brücke vielleicht höher?
> 
> Was heißt bei dir "hart ranngenommen" genau? Einfach nur sehr schnell oder auch große sprünge?



Ja ich habe den Dämpfer völlig kompremiert. Luft runter gelassen, voll eingefedert und nochmal Ventil geöffnet. Man merkt da ja auch den mechanischen Anschlag. Der 5mm Rest an Kolbenstange ist dann auch bei mir vorhanden.
Allerdings mess ich dann einen Hub von genau 50mm.

Ich muss aber wirklich sagen das hätte ich bei nem Radel für 3000 nicht aktzeptiert...

Hart ran nehmen heißt auch große Sprünge, Treppen oder mal ne Runde über die Pocket Bike Strecke.

Wie die Brücke beim 100ter is kannsch nicht sagen...

Wenns weiter hilft kannsch morgen mal n Pic schießen!


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Mai 2010)

hab gerade nachgeguckt, der 200ter hat in der tat nur 50mm hub, dann scheint das mit den 5mm rest doch in ordnung zu sein (+2mm des o-rings ergibt das eine kolbenlänge von 57mm, ich dachte die kolbenlänge wäre der hub, denn bei dem float am fritzz meines Vaters ist das der fall, aber der hat ja auch den dickeren)

Ich glaub ich frag mal direkt einen cube mitarbeiter hier.


----------



## chief70 (20. Mai 2010)

@Jetpilot
ja ist ein 200er und ein 2008er AMS


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Mai 2010)

danke


----------



## starkmusik.de (20. Mai 2010)

hab jetzt mal meinen dämpfer auf den kopf gestellt und das ventil raus und festgestellt, dass schon ne ganze menge öl drin war...schätze fast 10 ml. keine ahnung, wie das alles reinkam . also alles raus, und 3 ml motoröl/silikonöl ausm labor - mische wieder rein. 
und siehe da
federkennlinie wieder viel besser. 
und flutscht.


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Mai 2010)

das öl ist sovielichweiß zur dämpfung da, das ist ein offenes ölbad.


----------



## starkmusik.de (20. Mai 2010)

nee nee, es geht um den rp23. ich hab das da nach und nach reingetan, weil ich dachte, er verliert das mit der zeit sowieso. aber anscheinend ist er wunderbar dicht


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Mai 2010)

Die dämpfung geht trotzdem auf öl. Damits gut funktioniert aber immer die herstellerangaben beachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoern.badst (22. Mai 2010)

Weiß zufällig jemand aus welchen Komponenten der Easton EA90 XC LRS von Cube aufgebaut ist. Speziell die Nabe ist da für mich von interesse...
Finde absolut nichts!


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Mai 2010)

hmm sorry Rogg sei mir nicht böse... aber willst du uns das ganze vielleicht etwas genauer schildern?

dein satz lässt etwas viele Interpretationsmöglichkeiten offen (ist echt nicht böse gemeint  )  ich will nur dass es für betroffene leute wirklich nützlich ist


----------



## spirello (25. Mai 2010)

Rogg schrieb:


> AMS 125 RX 2010. Bremsscheiben tauschen! Formula ist nicht kulant.



  Erzähl uns mehr, was ist passiert? Wenn's ein 2010 ist, dann ist doch Cube Dein Ansprechpartner und nicht Formula ?!?!


----------



## Svene82 (27. Mai 2010)

Rogg schrieb:


> Aber zu der Thematik:
> Durch die Lochung der Bremsscheibe greifen die Beläge nur auf drei schmalen Streifen.
> Dadurch entsteht dieses hochfrequente Pfeifen, ganz egal mit welchen Belägen.



Sehr interessant. Hab an meinem auch die RX verbaut. Aber da das meine erste Scheibenbremse ist, hab ich leider keinen Vergleich (was den Geräuschpegel betrifft). Bin so aber schon zufrieden damit... 

Mal schaun, wie sich des bei mir entwickelt.

Gruß
Svene


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Mai 2010)

also am fritzz meines vaters ist die rx relativ leise, zumindest im gegensatz zu meiner r1...
Früher bin ich auchmal ne shimano deore gefahren, die hat man gar nicht gehört, aber die hatte auch keine verzögerung.


----------



## Chucknorman (4. Juni 2010)

Hey ich hab in meinem AMS seit neustem ein Problem im Steuerrohrbereich. Sobald es mal ordentlich zur Sache geht klappert es und die Gabel wackelt. Beim Bremsen meint man, dass sei das untere Lager nicht am richtigen Platzt ist. Hab jetzt dann mal Gabel ausgebaut und alles geputzt und gefetten und wieder zusammengebaut aber es ist immer noch da. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (4. Juni 2010)

fachhändler drüberschauen lassen.


----------



## Chucknorman (4. Juni 2010)

Hab heute mal einen Bekannten gefragt und der meinte, dass man die untere Lagerschale wieder einpressen muss. Nun meine Frage, wie kann sich die lösen?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juni 2010)

Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne 

Aber ein Fachhändler sollte das Problem schnell lösen können. Vielleicht ist auch einfach nur alles etwas lose .....


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. Juni 2010)

hmm klingt vielleicht komisch, aber das war bei mir des rätsels lösung. was hast du zuerst festgeschraubt? die ahead-kappe inkls kralle oder den vorbau? .. immer  erst die kralle festziehen


----------



## Chucknorman (5. Juni 2010)

War heute beim Händler der das Bike kurz durchgecheckt hat. Hat den Steuersatz komplett auseinander genommen und zusammen gebaut. Ursache war jedoch der goldene Abschlussring, der nicht exakt in die Nut passte, sodass keine Spannung zwischen Gabel und Ahead Kappe hergestellt werden konnte. Bike fährt sich nun ideal sehr spritzig und sehr präzises Lenkverhalten.
Stell demnächst mal ein Bild von meinem Cube rein, da es sich doch einiges verändert hat.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juni 2010)

..eigentlich schade , dass cube das bcr twilite und 601 nicht mehr baut - das war auch ein prima allrounder !!! haben 2 in der familie - rahmen von 2005 - mit pike drin . macht super viel spass und schön find´ich sie auch !!!! greez und schönen , sonnigen sonntag ! k.


----------



## Chucknorman (6. Juni 2010)

Wie viel Federweg hat dennd as 601? Dass es nicht zu off topic ist, fährt jemand von euch ne Kindshock KI900 im AMS ? Wenn ja postet doch bitte mal eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. Juni 2010)

ich würde ne kindshock k i950 bevorzugen, weil die gerade ist und nicht gekröpft. habe auch schon über die investition nachgedacht. das twilight hat ja 150mm wenn ich nicht irre.. wies um das 601 steht weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## Chucknorman (6. Juni 2010)

Ja aber die Ki900 kriegste schon fÃ¼r 140â¬ die Ki950 kostet da 100â¬ mehr.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juni 2010)

....ja, beide bis 150 -- greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (6. Juni 2010)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Ja aber die Ki900 kriegste schon für 140 die Ki950 kostet da 100 mehr.



ich will eh keine mit remote.. ohne remote bekommst du die 950er bei bike-discount für 179


----------



## broeckchen (8. Juni 2010)

Moin,
fahre auf meinem ams 125 ne kindshock mit remote ist echt super, vor allem wenns gelände wellig ist und auf- und abfahrten sich dauernd abwechseln.

die durchschlagproblematik am hinterbau habe ich auch. der cube-tecksupport meinte, dass sie das problem nicht kennen und ich mich doch an meinen radhändler wenden solle.

fazit: blöder geometrie fehler + schlechter support => nächstes bike wird von nem anderen hersteller gekauft (gibt ja genug andere gute mtbs)


----------



## Chucknorman (8. Juni 2010)

Also ich weiß gar nicht, wiso bei euch die Dämpfer immer so oft durchschlagen. Ich fahre meinen Dämpfer richtig fluffig mit ca 15% Sag und fahr damit auf unserer lokalen DH Piste und auch mal im Skatepark bissl Freeride unso, und hatte bis jetzt kein einzigen Durchschlag. Weder an Dämpfer noch an der Gabel.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. Juni 2010)

ja ich auch nicht.. die dämpfer schlagen ja auch nicht durch, sondern die gekreutzten rohre nach der schwinge am oberrohr! (köntn ja eig aktiver durchschlagschutz sein oder )


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Juni 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> (köntn ja eig aktiver durchschlagschutz sein oder )


nicht wirklich


----------



## bjoern.badst (9. Juni 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ...sondern die gekreutzten rohre nach der schwinge am oberrohr! (köntn ja eig aktiver durchschlagschutz sein oder )...



Kann da mal jemand ein Foto von machen? Ich kann das bei meinem einfach nicht feststellen!


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Juni 2010)

ja, beim 2010er soll das wohl nicht vorkommen, dazu habe ich schon ein paar andere Fahrer befragt.
Ich habe gerade versucht fotos zu machen, darauf kann man aber leider nichts erkennen. Stell es dir so vor:

das sitzrohr (das wo der sattel drinsteckt) wird gegen ende des FW von der Querstrebe des Hinterbaus getroffen. Wenn das passiert, dann merkt man das deutlich, das ist anders als wenns den dämpfer duchhaut, denn der hat soetwas wie eine Pufferzone, keinen harten Anschlag. (hab den vergleich zum Frizz, bei dem derartiges nicht im Weg rumhängt)


----------



## bjoern.badst (9. Juni 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...das sitzrohr (das wo der sattel drinsteckt)...



Ich weiss was Sitzrohr is... 

Spaß beiseite...

Dann müsste die Sache ja mit der Änderung am Umlenkhebel behoben wurden sein...ist ja soweit ich weiss das einzige Teil welches beim 2010ner geändert wurde...


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Juni 2010)

ich wusste es nicht sicher, darum schrieb ich es dazu.

Der Umlenkhebel ist was genau? Die Schwinge?
Müsste man mal nebeneinanderstellen, dann wird mans warscheinlich sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoern.badst (9. Juni 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...Der Umlenkhebel ist was genau? Die Schwinge?
> Müsste man mal nebeneinanderstellen, dann wird mans warscheinlich sehen...









Werd mal sehen ob sich bei mir jemand auftut für nen direkten Vergleich der ganzen Problematik zwischen 09ner und 10ner Model! Kann ja nicht sooo schwierig sein!


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Juni 2010)

schönes fahrrad, v.a. die laufräder gefallen von der optik her.
Die Schwinge wirkt auf den ersten blick nicht viel anders, allenfalls etwas "flacher".


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Juni 2010)

Was ihr meint ist der D-Link am AMS, kann es sein das ihr einen falschen drin habt? Anschlagen soll eigentlich dort nichts.


----------



## bjoern.badst (9. Juni 2010)

@Dämon...bei mir schlägt auch nichts an (20 Zoll-Model 2010)!

Dafür bei anderen (Model vor 2010). Es geht nur gerade darum den Grund allen Übels zu finden!

Und das es nicht so sein sollte ist ja selbsredend...

Hast du ein AMS-125???


----------



## agrof (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe es hilft ein bisschen näher kommen zur Lösung.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_ooMfR4Z44"]YouTube- CUBE BIKES Size Tuned Kinematics[/nomedia]

Mit welche RH hat ihr Problem?
Bei mir - 18" - funkzioniert alles überragend...

Grüss:
g.


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Juni 2010)

ich hab 18" von 07 und bei mir ist die eloxierung an der in fahrtrichtung rechten seite der gekreuzten brücke schon etwas abgerieben (ist wohl am schaltzug entlang geschrabt, aber ein richtig hartes durchschlagen hab ich noch nicht bemerkt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (9. Juni 2010)

bjoern.badst schrieb:


> @Dämon...bei mir schlägt auch nichts an (20 Zoll-Model 2010)!
> 
> Dafür bei anderen (Model vor 2010). Es geht nur gerade darum den Grund allen Übels zu finden!
> 
> ...



Nein habe ein 100er von 07


----------



## Vincy (10. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht wurde da ein falscher Dämpfer eingebaut. Den RP23 gibt es bei EBL 200mm mit 50 und 57mm Dämpferhub. Original hat der 50mm Hub.
Ein Bekannter von mir wiegt 100kg und hat das AMS125 20" Modell 2008. Der hat damit keine Probleme.
Leichte Lackabschürfungen im oberen Sitzrohrbereich kommen von den Bowdenzügen.
Beim Dämpferausbau könnte es aber evtl so weit zusammensacken, dass es am Sitzrohr anschlägt.


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Juni 2010)

Hier unter den AMS Fahrern gibt es doch auch so den ein oder anderen, der das ding mal etwas härter rannimmt. Nun möchte ich von euch wissen: Habt ihr Spiel bei euch im Hinterbau festgestellt? Ich habe das schonmal vor etwa zwei monaten gehabt, die lager tauschen lassen, stelle nun aber fest, dass es immernoch da ist. Ich habe das seitdem bis gestern nicht kontrolliert und darum erst jetzt bemerkt, weil ich die Kurbe demontiert habe um die Kettenblätter zu tauschen. Es kann also sein, dass das Problem nie wirklich behoben war, sicher bin ich mir dabei aber nicht.
Die Schrauben an den Lagern sind fest, das habe ich kontrolliert.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Lageraufnahmen im Rahmen ausgeschlagen sein könnten.


----------



## MilkyWayne (12. Juni 2010)

hmm ich weiß nicht, bei mir ist eig alles im grünen


----------



## BikerRT (13. Juni 2010)

hallo Leute,

hab mal wieder ein Problem an meinem AMS 125 (Modell 2009). Mein Steuersatz hat Feuchtigkeit abbekommen und nun läuft ein Lager rau. habe alles auseinandergenommen und geputzt und neu geschmiert, aber das Lager ist glaub hinüber.

Frage nun: woher bekomme ich neue Lager? Kann man diese im Industriefachhandel bekommen?


----------



## Vincy (13. Juni 2010)

Kannst du dort leider nicht bekommen, da es kein Norm-Lager sind.
Bei H&S bekommt man den aber recht günstig. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a14653/orbit-z-15-semi-integriert.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a18554/orbit-zr-reduction-15-1-1-8.html


----------



## rune_rne (13. Juni 2010)

@ jetpilot check mal die buchsen im dämpfer auge also die alu dinger und die sinterbuchsen die eingedrückt sind die sind bei mir oft fällig
macht sich so bemerkbar das wenn man den sattel anhebt man ein spiel bemerkt


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Juni 2010)

danke für den hinweis, das Spiel ist jedoch seitlich und kommt eindeutig vom Hauptlager.


----------



## jokomen (14. Juni 2010)

Hey,

die Lager kann man preisgünstig auch hier bestellen.

Gegen lose Lager im Lagersitz hilft nur Lagerkleber, der gleicht leichtes Spiel aus.


----------



## d.leykauf (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

Habe da mal ne frage, ich möchte mir einen cube ams125 rahmen kaufen.
Mein Gabelschaft ist 185-190mm lang , das steuerrohr am ams ist 140mm der gabelschaft ist zu kurz, oder? 
Wie lange sind eure Gabelschafte so?
Oder reicht es mir doch?

Vielen dank für eure hilfe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juni 2010)

Der Schaft wird wohl zu kurz sein, ich glaube 200mm ist Minimum.


----------



## Vincy (16. Juni 2010)

d.leykauf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> Habe da mal ne frage, ich möchte mir einen cube ams125 rahmen kaufen.
> Mein Gabelschaft ist 185-190mm lang , das steuerrohr am ams ist 140mm der gabelschaft ist zu kurz, oder?
> Wie lange sind eure Gabelschafte so?
> Oder reicht es mir doch?


 
Kommt auf die Höhe des Steuersatz und Vorbau an.
Rechne da mal *mindestens* ca 15mm für den Steuersatz und ca 35mm für den Vorbau. Evtl noch Spacer dazu.
Das AMS125 hat 1.5" semi-integrated.
Wenn du die Teile noch kaufen mußt, dann könntest du mit 190mm noch knapp hinkommen.
Von Syntace gibt es da Teile mit recht niedriger Höhe.


----------



## Paramedicus (16. Juni 2010)

Das AMS125 hat 1.5" semi-integrated.

Und das heißt was genau? Ich hab eins,weiß aber ni ob 1 1/5  oder konisch... Das wär gut zu wissen zwecks weiterverwendung der fox rlc


----------



## Vincy (16. Juni 2010)

Das Steuerrohr ist durchgehend 1.5"
Steuersatz: semi-integrated, 1.5"R (unten+oben reduced) auf 11/8" (nicht tapered!).
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15034_Ai-25-semi-integrierter-Steuersatz.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...5-auf-1-1-8-semiintegr-Steuersatz::16118.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...-15-1-1-8.html?uin=6u26fblfp07qccbnpmff11rgj3
Gabel: 11/8" oder tapered 1.5" auf 11/8".

Gabel 11/8", dann Steuersatz 1.5"R (unten+oben reduced) auf 11/8" 
Gabel tapered, dann Steuersatz unten 1.5", oben 1.5" R auf 11/8".


----------



## Paramedicus (16. Juni 2010)

ääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhh? Was?


----------



## spirello (16. Juni 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> ääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhh? Was?



Er meint, da passen Gabeln mit 1,1/8 Zoll Schaft oder Gabeln mit tapered (konisch) 1,5 Zoll auf 1,1/8 Zoll Schaft. Dazu hat er weiter geschreiben, was Du jeweils für Steuersatz-Kombinationen für die entsprechenden Gabeln benötigst. 



Paramedicus schrieb:


> Ich hab eins,weiß aber ni ob 1 1/5  oder konisch... Das wär gut zu wissen zwecks weiterverwendung der fox rlc



1,1/5 Zoll gibt's eher nicht, Du meinst sicher 1,5 Zoll.


----------



## d.leykauf (17. Juni 2010)

also wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe das ich ne 11mm einbautiefe vom steuersatz habe + 140 schaft + 5mm spacer + 32 mm klemmfläche dann müssten mir 188mm gabelschaft doch reichen oder sehe ich das falsch...?
Mim Syntace hätte ich sogar noch 4mm weniger!? 

braucht man eigentlich nen spacer?

Würde das gehen?


----------



## Vincy (17. Juni 2010)

Ein Spacer ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.
Wenn deine Maße stimmen, dann reicht es aus.


----------



## spirello (17. Juni 2010)

Hab da mal für's Fritzz gemessen, müßte aber auch auf's AMS übertragbar sein. Steuersatz FSA Orbit wird ja auch beim AMS verbaut:



spirello schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nachgemessen und gerechnet, hier die notwendigen Schaftlängen für "gebrauchte" Gabeln:
> 
> Höhe Steuersatz FSA Orbit 1.5 mit kegelförmige Kappe: 25mm
> Höhe Steuersatz FSA Orbit 1.5 ohne kegelförmige Kappe: 11mm
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. Juni 2010)

FSA Orbit Z 1.5*R* oder auch Z*R* (Reduction).
Den gibt es in 2 Einbauhöhen (10,7 oder 40,2mm). 
Die konische Kappe kann man nicht einfach weglassen, dann fehlt da die obere Abdichtung.
Mit der konischen Kappe ist die OEM-Version.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...-15-1-1-8.html?uin=6u26fblfp07qccbnpmff11rgj3
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a14653/orbit-z-15-semi-integriert.html

FSA Katalog http://mtb.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?taxid=138&layout=product


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Juni 2010)

.. aber die konische Kappe (die eigentlich auch nur wie ein spacer fungiert) ist aber sackrisch schwer  als ich die mal in der hand hatte war ich sichtlich geschockt!


----------



## Vincy (17. Juni 2010)

Zumindest sieht es optisch damit schöner aus, als mit einem Spacerturm. 
Nach den Gewichtsangaben zu urteilen, ist da ein Gewichtsunterschied von 50g (139 bzw 189g). Ggfls kommen da noch die Spacer dazu.


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Juni 2010)

hmm darf ich noch was zwischenfragen? ... gibts auch ne alternative zu dem konischen spacer? ich hab einen aus carbon gefunden, der bedeutend weniger wiegt... kann ich da nicht iwie eine dichtung reinpfriemeln und gut ist? die dichng in dem spacer fällt ja eh soooooo riesig aus (ein einziger dichtring relativ weit oben  )


----------



## Vincy (17. Juni 2010)

Sicher kann man das. Mußt nur drauf achten, daß auch Druck auf dem Klemmkonus kommt. 
Hier wird so einer angeboten. Der wiegt 22g.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/276638/cat/29


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Juni 2010)

Ich konnte heute zufällig einen neuen AMS Prototyp (2011er Modell?) erspähen, wow!

Es ist ungefähr, wie wenn man das "ältere" AMS 125 mit dem Liteville 301 MK1-7 gleichstellt und das neue ist ein passendes Pendant zum MK8.
Die Hydraulikpresse hatte ebenfalls ordentlich was zu tun, kein einziges Rohr, welches nicht verformt war 

Nun sieht es aus, wie ein waschechtes All Mountain!

Viel mehr will ich garnicht verraten aus Respekt vor einer bestimmten Person, die Pressevorstellung ist wohl demnächst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (28. Juni 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich konnte heute zufällig einen neuen AMS Prototyp (2011er Modell?) erspähen, wow!
> 
> Es ist ungefähr, wie wenn man das "ältere" AMS 125 mit dem Liteville 301 MK1-7 gleichstellt und das neue ist ein passendes Pendant zum MK8.
> Die Hydraulikpresse hatte ebenfalls ordentlich was zu tun, kein einziges Rohr, welches nicht verformt war
> ...



hoffentlich haben die herren ingenieure nicht nur die optik, sondern auch das fahrverhalten positiv beeinflusst 

das ich das AMS bergab am limit bewege und ich mir von einem AM/Tourer wohl einen flacheren lenkwinkel und kürzeres sitzrohr/überstandshöhe nicht unbedingt erwarten kann, ist mir klar.

aber dass ein 15,5kg schweres 165mm-enduro bei technischen trails besser bergauf geht als mein AMS, das tut schon ein bisschen weh 

hab gestern wieder feststellen müssen, dass das AMS125 bergauf sehr im federweg versackt und sich dadurch die geo ungünstig verändert. obwohl mit plattform und mit abgesenkter pike-gabel (auf 95mm) ging das felt redemption mit lyrik *ohne absenkung* besser bergauf 

es ging mir überhaupt nicht ums felt (für dieses will ich hier keine werbung machen), ich wollte einfach mal die hammerschmidt testen - und da wir diesen biker erst am ende des downhills getroffen haben, bin ich halt diesen steilen, aus wurzeln und losen steinen bestehenden steig bergauf gefahren....

naja.. ansonsten ist´s aber schon ganz brav, mein AMS  ein ständiges fahrtechniktraining halt


----------



## Chucknorman (2. Juli 2010)

Ich finde auch, dass bei dem Fritzz weniger Energie in die Däpfung verloren geht als beim AMS. Wenns klappt wechsel ich jetzt dann auf Fritzz Niveu sprich 160mm vorne wie hinten.


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Juli 2010)

ach, was ich mit dem ams alles gemacht habe...nun ists mein "long travel marathon" (ob das weniger belastet wird dadurch steht offen.)


----------



## Paramedicus (3. Juli 2010)

"long travel marathon"? Bei dem gewicht?  Ich hab das ams auch und finde das es ein riesen fehlkauf war. The one und komplett xtr und das ding wiegt 13,3 kg. Nee,das is echt zu heftig......


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Juli 2010)

Ach, ich mag mein AMS und würde es nicht als "fehlkauf" bezeichnen. Aber ich würde sagen, dass es nicht ganz dem genannten Einsatzzweck (All Mountain) gerecht wird, der federweg ist zwar da, die komponenten auch, aber es benimmt sich einfach nicht entsprechend.


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Juli 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> "long travel marathon"? Bei dem gewicht?  Ich hab das ams auch und finde das es ein riesen fehlkauf war. The one und komplett xtr und das ding wiegt 13,3 kg. Nee,das is echt zu heftig......



okay.. ich habs als louise von 07 und des wiegt insgesamt noch unter 13  .. welche rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Juli 2010)

wiegt es laut herstellerangabe unter 13 oder gewogen unter 13? das ist nämlich ein unterschied, zumindest meistens...


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Juli 2010)

meinst hatte selbst gewogen unter 13 (mittlerweile sind aber schwerere mäntel + schläuche drinnen) der pannensicherheit wegen


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Juli 2010)

meins wiegt genau 13,01, aber wenn man das mehrgewicht der umbauten abzieht, kommt man warscheinlich auch auf weniger als 13


----------



## Paramedicus (3. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab 20". Hab auch 2.4er NN drauf. Mit 2.25 sinds auch nur 12,9. Und wie gesagt,die ausstattung müsste bei nem leichteren rahmen so um die 11,5 kg bringen. Fehlkauf is vllt falsch,nur die erwartungen wurden nicht erfüllt. Berghoch echt lahm und runterzu echt viel zu marathonmässig. Und eben kein leichtgewicht. Irgendwie putzig......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (3. Juli 2010)

naja, bergab mit abgesenktem sattel ging da auch schon einiges, aber bergauf find ich fährt sichs eigentlich ganz ok.


----------



## Paramedicus (3. Juli 2010)

Genau, "geht einiges" und "auch ganz ok". Das können andere aber besser. Vorallem für das geld. Das meinte ich. Ich fühl mich nicht unwohl auf dem rad, im gegenteil aber meine grenzen kann ich nicht ausloten.


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. Juli 2010)

stimmt das is teilweise echt recht schwierig.. demnach find ich das ams aber gut um wirklich gezielt auf fahrtechnik zu achten (is aber glaub ich auch nur mein empfinden )


----------



## freeride_bogl (4. Juli 2010)

scheiss auf dieses gelaber, da fährt man lieber ne runde für 
ausserdem kommts nich nur aufs bike sondern auf den fahrer an !!! 

ich bin dieses jahr schon 3 mal im bikepark gewesen, letztes jahr auch, ich fahr immer wieder bergtouren in den alpen bis zu schwierigkeit s3 mit ganz vereinzelt s4 soweit ich es eben schaff. ich hab jeden tag meinen spass am hometrail auf nem pumptrack schlägt sichs auch super, fast wien dirtbike, wenn man gabel senkt und dämpfer lockt  das bike kann alles, und es ist nicht umsonst so schwer, weil nämlich dann der rahmen nicht soleicht bricht.
sicher ist mir bewusst, dass es eig nicht das richtige milieu ist, aber was solls, ich kann fast alles machen, und spass machts erst recht yeah
das einzige was mich wirklich nervt is das berauffahren, weil das rad einfach zu kurz ist, und man dann mit dem gewicht zu weit hinten ist
ein flacherer gabelwinkel wär auch nich schlecht, im gegenzug aber eben ein steilerer sitzrohrwinkel !

bin ja gespannt wie das neue wird


----------



## Paramedicus (19. Juli 2010)

Tach! Noma ne frage an die 125 gemeinde. Wie oben schon beschrieben hauts meinen rp 23 durch. Vllt wäre ein anderer dämpfer die lösung? Bin gespannt auf eure meinungen. Bin jetzt in Dk nur nen meter hoch über nen kleinen vorsprung und "KRACH" wieder durch......


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Juli 2010)

schlägt der dämpfer durch oder schlägt die brücke oben am hinterbau gegen das sitzrohr? Erkennen kannst du das daran, das der lack in der mitte der brücke ab und am sitzrohr ein katscher ist.


----------



## Paramedicus (19. Juli 2010)

Zu sehen ist nix. Also schlägt der dämpfer durch. Konstruktionsfehler das mit der anlenkung?


----------



## wiesi991 (20. Juli 2010)

auch noch eine frage: wieviel restweg hast du noch auf dem dämpfer?
hab am anfang auch gemeint, dass es mir den dämpfer durchgeschlagen hat, hab dann die luft ganz rausgelassen und festgestellt dass ich noch fast 4mm weg habe...
sonst hilft schon mal luftdruck erhöhen, anscheinend gibts auch ein paar kits mit denen man den rp23 progressiver machen kann - zumindest hab ich da mal was gehört - das könnte auch helfen


----------



## Paramedicus (20. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja klar,du hast ja bei dem dämpfer ne "reserve". Quasi der durchlagschutz. Aber das is ni sinn und zweck wenn dieser immer kommt. Und mit mehr druck, aktuell bei 12 bar, kann ich auch ein hardtail fahren. Da federt auf trails nix mehr. Ich war neulich bei nem ing. und der meinte das diese art anlenkung und bauweise nicht wirklich durchdacht ist,sondern hier einfach die optik die grösste rolle spielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2010)

bei mir schlägt nichts durch  und federt tut es trotzdem  
(fahre mit ca 25% Sag und ungefähr 15bar)


----------



## Paramedicus (20. Juli 2010)

Ahhhhh. Da bin ich die hälfte von Naja,nich ganz. 90 kg voll bepackt. Und mit 15 bar is der rp23 noch sensibel? Kaum vorstellbar. Muss wohl doch noch bissl luft drauf


----------



## wiesi991 (20. Juli 2010)

ich vermute dass durch die umlenkkonstruktion die sensibilität nicht so sehr unter hohem druck leidet - aber versuch macht klug 
ich bin fahrfertig übrigens bei 80kg und fahre das ganze mit 9,5 bar - bis auf den durchschlagschutz (die besagten 4-5mm) nutze ich den federweg schön aus - auf wurzelteppichen ca. 2/3 - bei kleineren sprüngen dann je nach landung bis fast zum ende - mehr als 30cm ins flat mute ich dem guten stück aber auch nicht zu - is schließlich eher als comfort-tourer gedacht


----------



## Miche12345 (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo ich hab mal eine andere Frage die sich mal nicht auf die Umlenkung bezieht 
Mit der ich übrigens keine Probleme hab.
Also ich hab das 2010er Model in 20 Zoll und da kann man ja 2 Flaschenhalter montieren.
Jetzt die Frage: Was ist die Größte Flaschengröße die man in den Hinteren (senkrechten) Flaschenhalter rein bekommt???
Danke für eine brauchbare antwort.


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Juli 2010)

dein ingenieur hat vielleicht nicht ganz unrecht: wenn man die bahn des anlenkpunktes betrachtet, dann erkennt man, das der dämpfer zunächst orthogonal und später abflachend gestaucht wird, sodass der hinterbau sich degressiv verhalten müsste. degressive hinterbauten sind aber bei 130mm nicht wirklich toll, kleine unebenheiten werden so gut wie nicht abgefedert (dafür aber fährt man ja eigentlich fully) bei großen schlägen, etwa sprüngen, aber schlägt der dämpfer sehr schell durch, sodass man sogar nochmehr druck reinpumpt und das heck bei kleinen unebenheiten noch schlechter wird. (bin den dämpfer ne zeitlang mit 230psi bei 80kg fahrergewicht gefahren,vielleicht 7%sag. Bei spüngen dennoch voll genutzt)


----------



## deforce (21. Juli 2010)

Moin moin zusammen,

entschuldigt bitte, dass ich eure Diskussion unterbreche.

Ich habe vor mir ein neues Fully zu kaufen. Bisher fahre ich ein Cube LTD Pro Hardtail. Nun möchte ich auf ein Fully umsteigen. 

Nach einigen besuchen beim Fachhändler wurde mit das AMS125 und das Stereo vorgestellt.

Ich fahre im hessichen Taunus. Meist Waldautobahnen und leichte Trails hinauf und anschließend leicht anspruchsvollere Trails, teils aber auch rauere Trails hinab. Ein paar mal im Jahr gehts Bergab auch heftiger zu. Da ich nächstes Jahr eine Transalp machen möchte muss mein neues Bike mich auch über die Alpen tragen können ;-)

Ich brauche eure ehrliche Meinung zum AMS125 (The One habe ich mir ausgesucht).
Wie ist das Wipp-Verhalten beim hinauf fahren?
Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten Berab?
Der Rahmen ist schon älter, ist er noch "State of the Art"?
Wie zufrieden seit ihr mit der Qualität?
Wie zufrieden seit ihr mit dem Hersteller Cube bei Defekten, reklamationen oder kulanz?

Danke für eure Hilfe im Vorraus.

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (22. Juli 2010)

Na dann biste doch mit dem ams vllt ni ganz so auf der richtigen seite.Nen alpen X mit dem? Wees ni.... Gewicht is recht hoch. Aber zum trails räubern reichts vollkommen aus.Rekla? Sufu nutzen und staunen was cube so mit seinen kunden macht.Quali? Die lager sind nicht ganz so die besten, auch da is die sufu hilfreich. Schwer wien enduro rahmen das ding und vllt auch so stabil.Bergauf gehts gut,wegen dem pro pedal vom rp 23. Und bergab musste halt ne gescheite linie fahren. Is halt eher was für gemütlich. Auch wenns hier einige nich hören wollen....Lies dich in die materie ein! Google hilft! Und vllt auch mal irgendwo fahren,das is durch nix zu ersetzen. Verwirrt?
Fahr beide und welches passt,das kaufste!


----------



## monkey10 (22. Juli 2010)

deforce schrieb:


> ...Ich habe vor mir ein neues Fully zu kaufen. Bisher fahre ich ein Cube LTD Pro Hardtail. Nun möchte ich auf ein Fully umsteigen.
> 
> Nach einigen besuchen beim Fachhändler wurde mit das AMS125 und das Stereo vorgestellt.
> 
> ...




Als zufriedener AMS125 Besitzer, der zugegebenerweise eher mehr die technische Herausforderung bergauf und bergab sucht - und nicht im Wettbewerb um jede Sekunde kämpft - muss ich dir ehrlichgesagt zum *Stereo* raten.



deforce schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist schon älter, ist er noch "State of the Art"?



Obwohl du sicher alles von dir beschriebene mit dem AMS125 fahren kannst und auch dabei Spass haben würdest. *Die Geometrie des Stereos ist einfach eine modernere*: Ein etwas niedrigeres Sattelrohr/Überstandhöhe und Tretlager, einen etwas steileren Sitzwinkel und flachren Lenkwinkel weiß man erst zu schätzen, wenn man ihn nicht hat . 

Ich bin zwar das "alte" Stereo (07/08) so richtig probegefahren. Das war ja angeblich schlechter bergauf (alte Geo). Damit dürfte das "neue" Stereo für einen Tourenfahrer sicher nicht schlechter bergauf gehen als das AMS. Und bergab ist das (zumindest alte) Stereo schön plüschig. Solltest du daran Gefallen finden, passt in dieses auch eine steifere 160er Gabel rein. Wobei das Stereo ja schon in den meisten Varianten mit Steckachse ausgestattet ist.

Als Hardtail-Fahrer empfindest du vielleicht bei der ersten Parkplatz-Probefahrt das AMS als angenehmer, weil es durch den straffen Hinterbau eher dem gewohnten Gerät ähnelt.

Aber solltest du dein Cube LTD Hardtail behalten, dann würde ich mir sowieso das Stereo - wenn nicht sogar das Fritz (Rahmen bei 160mm FW angeblich gleich schwer wie das Stereo - somit in etwas gleich schwer wie das AMS125) - kaufen. Denn solltest du wieder mal was schnelles, straffes und puristisches unter dem Hintern haben wollen, dann kannst ja immer noch eine Runde mit deinem Hardtail drehen 

@Transalp: Nicht falsch verstehen - ich würde diese auch mit einem Canyon Torque (Alpinist/Vertride) fahren. Leichte Laufräder/Reifen vorrausgesetzt 

Und Achtung: Fährst Du tendentiell lieber kleinere Rahmen bzw hast recht lange Beine und benötigst daher einen starken Sattelstützen-Auszug, dann wird durch dem Winkel des reelen Sitzrohrs der Schwerpunkt immer weiter nach hinten über den Hinterreifen gelegt, was die Bergauf-Performance empfindlich vermindert!



deforce schrieb:


> Wie ist das Wipp-Verhalten beim hinauf fahren?



Je nach Abstimmung des Dämpfers. Das AMS sollte man wahrscheinlich eher mit wenig SAG fahren (20%). Dann ist der Hinterbau recht straff und bergauf eigentlich recht okay.



deforce schrieb:


> Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten Berab?



Je nach Abstimmung. Bei sehr schwierigen Bergtrails springe ich weniger herum  und zum anderen ist im steilen Gelände viel mehr Gewicht am Vorderrad. Darum stimme ich den Dämpfer für solche Touren sehr weich ab (SAG ~ 30% und etwas mehr). 

Dann ist das Ansprechsverhalten okay. Bei weniger SAG ist es dann sehr straff (v.a. im Vergleich zu meiner Pike Coil). 

Wenn du den Dämpfer aber so weich abstimmst, ist das bergauf-fahren bei offenen Dämpfer eine Qual. Durch den Schwerpunkt weiter hinten "versackt" der Dämpfer extrem im Federweg , was die Geo ungünstig beeinflusst. Abhilfe geht nur durch Absenken der Gabel und starkes Propedal des Dämpfers (was den Grip beim technischen bergauf-fahren wiederrum herabsetzt).

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie das beim (neuen) Stereo gelöst ist, aber andere Bikes (LV301, Canyon Torque sind auch Viergelenker, die dieses Problem spürbar nicht so stark ausgeprägt haben).



deforce schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden seit ihr mit der Qualität?



Ist TOP! Die Cube-Rahmen sind ja keine extremen Leichtgewichte, aber meiner hat vieles wirklich brav mitgemacht 



deforce schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden seit ihr mit dem Hersteller Cube bei Defekten, reklamationen oder kulanz?



SEHR ZUFRIEDEN!!! Hängt sicherlich auch vom Händler ab, aber ich hab damals nachdem mir beim Hardtail der Flaschenhalter mitsamt eines kleine Aluteils vom Rahmen ausgebrochen ist, anstandslos einen Ersatzrahmen bekommen. Und sogar ein Upgrade auf ein AMS125 war möglich 

Zu guter letzt: Unbedingt draufsetzen und eine Runde probefahren. Wenn´s geht irgendwo im Gelände oder zumindest ein paar Treppen runterfahren und/oder springen.

Hoffe hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben 

LG


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2010)

Ich liebe mein AMS 125  

Bin damit, Ortsgebunden, immer in den Alpen unterwegs 

Plattform nutze ich fast nie, genauso wenig wie die Talasfunktion zum absenken. Das Rad tut alles was man will incl. Bikepark  (naja im Park etwas moderater ) Das Bike hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen


----------



## ralf68 (23. Juli 2010)

Miche12345 schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab mal eine andere Frage die sich mal nicht auf die Umlenkung bezieht
> Mit der ich übrigens keine Probleme hab.
> Also ich hab das 2010er Model in 20 Zoll und da kann man ja 2 Flaschenhalter montieren.
> Jetzt die Frage: Was ist die Größte Flaschengröße die man in den Hinteren (senkrechten) Flaschenhalter rein bekommt???
> Danke für eine brauchbare antwort.


 
Hallo Miche12345,
ich habe das 2009er Modell in 20 Zoll und im 2. Falschenhalter passt gerade so eine 650ml Flasche rein. Ebenso kommt es auch stark auf die Art der verwendeten Flaschenhalter an.

Habe mal ein Bild von den knappen Platzverhältnissen gemacht.
Entschuldige, das Rad ist ein bisschen schmutzig 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Pumaschinken (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hab nen Weilchen gsucht hier, möchte jetzt aber nicht die kompletten Seiten 55 Seiten durchforsten  
Also hab nen 2008 AMS 125 mit Fox Dämpfer...

Ich bemerkte Spiel im Hinterbau und hab somit die Buchsen getauscht. Leider ist das Spiel nun nachwievor vorhanden. Heißt das nun, das die Aufnahme des Dämpfer selber einen weg hat? Hieße DAS im Endeffekt ich brauche einen neuen Dämpfer? 

Über folgendes war ich aber bereits nach dem Kauf etwas verwundert.
Hab die neuen Buchsen probehalber auf die Schaube, die durch das Auge, geht gesteckt udn man konnte diese etwas "kippeln", also hatten die quasi da schon etwas spiel, hab gedacht etwas Spiel ist normal, wegen Toleranzen und so.... ?

Grüße vom Tobi


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Juli 2010)

Welche Buchsen hast du erneuert? Die Gleitbuchsen, die im Dämpfer stecken oder die Einbaubuchsen? Meist verschleißt die Gleitbuchse im Dämpferauge, sobald diese abgenutzt ist, zieht diese die Einbaubuchsen in Mitleidenschaft. Das Passiert gerade dann, wenn einfache Alu-Einbaubuchsen verbaut sind, diese nutzen sich relativ schnell ab...

Dass die Schraube etwas dünner ist als das dafür vorgesehene Loch in den Buchsen, ist normal und stellt kein Qualitätsmerkmal dar. Sobald du die Dämpferschrauben mit ca. 10nm festgezogen hast, werden die Einbaubuchsen von den Dämpferbefestigungen gehalten...


----------



## Pumaschinken (25. Juli 2010)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort...

hab die Gleitbuchsen erneuert. Was sind denn die Einbaubuchsen? Bekommt man denn auch stabilere als diese Alu Dinger? 

Grüße


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Juli 2010)

Die Einbaubuchsen sind die Teile unten rechts:





Statt so 2-teilige mal mit 3 teiligen probieren. Besteht dann aus einem Stahlröhrchen in der richtigen Breite und links und rechts jeweils einem Aluring in der gleichen Breite, damit der Dämpfer mittig sitzt. Funktioniert wesentlich besser, ist stabiler und verschleißt wesentlich langsamer!


----------



## Pumaschinken (25. Juli 2010)

ahja, dann hab ich doch die einbaubuchsen erneuert  
udn die links oben stecken die in dem "Dämpfer-Auge"?
wo bekomme ich denn die von dir beschriebene alternative her?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Juli 2010)

richtig, die links oben stecken im Dämpferauge und müssen auch manchmal erneuert werden...

Die Alternative bekommt man z.B. direkt von FOX, die von RockShox passen auch und sind ein gutes Stück günstiger. Falls du einen Dreher an der Hand hast, wirds nochmal günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (27. Juli 2010)

hallo,

mir hats die Lager vom Hinterbau, die an der Hinterachse zermalen. Hab nun neue bei DS-WÃ¤lzlager bestellt und eingebaut. wie ist eure Erfahrung damit?

die lager von DS sind meiner Meinung nach sicher nur billiger "Chinalager", denn beim Ã¶rlichen HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r Industriebedarf wÃ¼rde ein Lager zw. 4 und 5â¬ kosten. 

ich bin gespannt wie lange die Lager von DS halten werden.


----------



## monkey10 (27. Juli 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Welche Buchsen hast du erneuert? Die Gleitbuchsen, die im Dämpfer stecken oder die Einbaubuchsen? Meist verschleißt die Gleitbuchse im Dämpferauge, sobald diese abgenutzt ist, zieht diese die Einbaubuchsen in Mitleidenschaft. Das Passiert gerade dann, wenn einfache Alu-Einbaubuchsen verbaut sind, diese nutzen sich relativ schnell ab...



Hmm.. ich müsste die Gleitbuchsen 2-3 mal pro Jahr wechseln. *Ist das normal (und bei anderen Bikemarken genauso)?* Bin letztens doch mehrere Monate mit abgenutzen Gleitbuchsen weitergefahren (war dann ein sichtbares Spiel von 1-2mm).

Als ich gestern bei meinem Bikemechaniker gewechselt habe, musste ich leider feststellen, dass auch meine Einbaubuchsen ausgeschlagen waren .

Also frühzeitig wechseln!

Ach ja. Die hatten dort mehrere Einbaubuchsen (minimaler Unterschied im Durchmesser). Genommen haben wir jene, die passgenau waren (also ohne Spiel).

LG


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Juli 2010)

> *Ist das normal*


*
*mein Händler sagt nein, er hat mir geraten *auf keinen fall* mit gartenschlauch zu reinigen, denn dadurch würden sowohl buchsen als auch lager schneller verschleißen.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Juli 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> [/B]mein Händler sagt nein, er hat mir geraten *auf keinen fall* mit gartenschlauch zu reinigen, denn dadurch würden sowohl buchsen als auch lager schneller verschleißen.



So viel Mist auf einem Haufen habe ich noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Juli 2010)

dachte ich auch. Inzwischen habe ich festgestellt, das der eigentliche grund für den verschleiß des Hauptlagers warscheinlich war, das die dichtungen durch sich lockernde schrauben nicht vernünftig auf die lagerflanken geprest waren, sodass warscheinlich das spritzwasser von regenfahrten bereits ausgereicht haben wird um die lager zu beschädigen.
Bei den buchsen vermute ich das die geometrie des umlenkhebels schuld sein könnte, denn die kennlinie ist sehr degressiv, die buchsen müssen also schon bei leichten schägen viel schlucken. Das aber ist noch rein speklativ...haben wir hier vielleicht nen fertigen maschbauer?


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ja kein Maschinenbauer oder so was aber es ist doch klar wenn ein Dämpfer sehr begrenztes radiales Spiel hat,das die Buchsen vor allem die DH Buchsen sehr belastet werden. Das ist auch völlig normal wenn die Verschleißen, besser wie das Dämpferauge.
Übrigens mach ich das auch 1-2 mal im Jahr, wird wohl daran liegen das ich nicht viel Waldautobahnen fahre.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Juli 2010)

ja, und genau die dh buchsen scheinen besser zu halten als die vom ams. Ich würde behaupten, das die federkennlinie damit etwas zu tun hat, das die schneller verschleißen.


----------



## FWck (17. August 2010)

Hi AMSler,

bei 1,73 ohne Schuhe und ~80cm Schrittlänge: Würdet ihr mir zum 18" (mit kuren Vorbau um 75mm) oder 16" raten?

Und: Merkt man vom '08er zum '09er/'10er einen spürabren Unterschied in der Kinematik oder sind diese 5mm mehr Federweg nur auf dem Papier erkennbar?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Jetpilot (17. August 2010)

18" mit kurzem vorbau. Zum FW kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (18. August 2010)

Also so wie ich gehört habe (beruht wirklich nur auf Hörensagen) ist der Federweg gleich. Es wurde wohl nur bei der Berechnung auf, bzw abgerundet um einen Unterschied zum Stereo zu bekommen. 
Also je nachdem, wie man die Rechnung auslegt, sind es 125 bzw 130 mm Federweg.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir leider nicht mehr bieten. Ich habe ein 08'er und bei dem sind es offiziell noch 125mm.

Ich denke aber, dass sich die 5mm nicht bemerkbar machen...anders sieht es da wohl schon bei der Gabel aus...ich habe noch 130mm wogegen das 2010er schon 150mm hat.


----------



## bjoern.badst (18. August 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 08'er...ich habe noch 130mm wogegen das 2010er schon 150mm hat.



140mm...! Also quasi zu vernachlässigen!


----------



## monkey10 (18. August 2010)

bjoern.badst schrieb:


> 140mm...! Also quasi zu vernachlässigen!



...der Unterschied der Einbauhöhe zwischen einer 140er-Fox und einer 150er-Revelation beträgt 2cm, damit wird der Lenkwinkel um 1° flacher. Mir kommt vor, ich merk das, wenn ich länger im steilen Gelände unterwegs bin 

Was auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied macht, ist die 20mm-Steckachse im Vergleich zum Schnellspanner vorne. Wenn man sich in adäquanten Gelände befindet und steile, stark verblockte od. eng verwinkelte Trails fährt.


----------



## FWck (18. August 2010)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten 

Dann scheint sich ja bei der Kinematik wirklich nicht viel getan zu haben, also kann ma auch guten Gewissens ein '08er nehmen 

Ich denke mal, dass man mit der 32 Talas (140mm) auch nichts falsch machen wird. Verblocktes Gelände habe ich so gut wie keins, von daher werd' ich auch 'ne fehlende Steckachse nicht vermissen.

Gibts über die Formula K24 was begatives zu berichten?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (18. August 2010)

wie groß sind'n die reifen (the one 2010) wegen tacho einstellen, finde nichts dazu


----------



## bjoern.badst (18. August 2010)

Felix_aus_Woh schrieb:


> wie groß sind'n die reifen (the one 2010) wegen tacho einstellen, finde nichts dazu



Kommt auf den Reifen an...im Normalfall 2133 bei nem 26x2.25!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (18. August 2010)

ka

dt swiss disc wheel
etrio 55 x 18 / ero 545mm

auf dem reifen an sich finde ich keine infos, diese hier sind von nem aufkleber auf der felge


----------



## Segler1963 (19. August 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ...der Unterschied der Einbauhöhe zwischen einer 140er-Fox und einer 150er-Revelation beträgt 2cm, damit wird der Lenkwinkel um 1° flacher. Mir kommt vor, ich merk das, wenn ich länger im steilen Gelände unterwegs bin
> 
> Was auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied macht, ist die 20mm-Steckachse im Vergleich zum Schnellspanner vorne. Wenn man sich in adäquanten Gelände befindet und steile, stark verblockte od. eng verwinkelte Trails fährt.


Was ist denn der Unterschied/Vorteil einer Steckachse?

Würde mich einfach mal interessieren

Danke
Jörg


----------



## kampfgnom (19. August 2010)

Die Steckachse stabilisiert das Casting der Gabel. Deshalb verwindet die sich beim Bremsen nicht so stark und besonders Gabeln mit großem Federweg werden insgesamt torsionssteifer.


----------



## Segler1963 (19. August 2010)

Danke!


----------



## monkey10 (19. August 2010)

Segler1963 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied/Vorteil einer Steckachse?
> 
> Würde mich einfach mal interessieren
> 
> ...





kampfgnom schrieb:


> Die Steckachse stabilisiert das Casting der Gabel. Deshalb verwindet die sich beim Bremsen nicht so stark und besonders Gabeln mit großem Federweg werden insgesamt torsionssteifer.





Praktisch merkst du das zB wenn du im steilen Gelände nach einer Stufe ein scharfe Kurve fahren willst und dir vorher immer der Vorderreifen weggeruscht ist oder du die Linie nicht getroffen hast 

Und.. auf einmal gehts


----------



## Segler1963 (19. August 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Praktisch merkst du das zB wenn du im steilen Gelände nach einer Stufe ein scharfe Kurve fahren willst und dir vorher immer der Vorderreifen weggeruscht ist oder du die Linie nicht getroffen hast
> 
> Und.. auf einmal gehts


 
Jeeetzt weiß ich woran das immer liegt  und ich dachte schon ich könnte nicht fahren.

Ich glaube bis ich solche Feinheiten bemerke muss ich noch viel üben.

Danke
Jörg


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (19. August 2010)

meine frage auf der seite davor ist auch nicht beantwortet^^
*vor-untergang-rett*


----------



## WRC206 (19. August 2010)

Direkt unter deinem hat doch wer geantwortet 

Wenn es original ist, sind es 26x2,25 Schwalbe Nobby Nic. Steht alles auf der Homepage von Cube 

Wenn die den Umfang haben willst, kannste dir 
a) ne Formel aus dem Inet holen
b) gucken ob in dem Handbuch des Tachos eine Tabelle drin ist
c) mit einem Stück Kreide Reifen und Boden markieren, genau eine Umdrehung schieben, zweite Markierung auf den Boden malen und zum Schluss den Abstand ausmessen.

Die Angaben der Felge bringen dir in deinem Fall ehr weniger. Ist übringens so "komisch", da es das metrische System ist. Einfach mal kurz bei Google eingeben, da wirste alles sehr schnell finden 

Das auf dem Reifen gar nichts steht kann ich kaum glauben.
Guck mal an der Seite ziemlich direkt unter den Seitenstollen. Da sollte in schwarz (erhöhtes Gummi auf dem Reifen) einiges stehen. ZB: 57-559 26x2.5 (Reifengröße, also was du suchst); Max Luftdruck steht da auch noch irgendwo und die Laufrichtung auch.

Hoffe das bringt dich irgendwie weiter.


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (20. August 2010)

danke, dann weiß ich bescheid, war halt unsicher, da die eine antwort auch nur ein "fill" war...


----------



## bjoern.badst (20. August 2010)

bjoern.badst schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Reifen an...im Normalfall 2133 bei nem 26x2.25!



Damit war doch alles gesagt! 
Die Würfel haben ja Standard mäßig diese Reifenkombination -- also 2133 passt da immer. Eine kleine Messung mit der angesprochenen Kreide ist natürlich genauer...damit stimmt dann auch die Geschwindigkeitsangabe an der 2ten Kommastelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (20. August 2010)

oder man rechnet einfach U=d*[Pi] und setzt für d den gemessenen durchmesser weniger 0,5cm (das was ungefair verlorengeht, wenn man sich draufsetzt) ein.


----------



## kampfgnom (20. August 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ungefair


----------



## schnarchsack (20. August 2010)

Ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde,

da ich seit 14 Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines âCUBE AMS 125 Trailâ (BJ 2010) bin, mÃ¶chte ich mich mal hier im thread bei der bisherigen âAMS-Fahrer-Forumsgemeinschaftâ anmelden/vorstellen.

Ich bin mit dem Rad bisher ca. 250km gefahren und bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden. Ich habe das Rad auf den ersten km nicht geschont â ich wollte die âversteckten MÃ¤ngelâ ausfindig machen, so dass mein HÃ¤ndler diese bei der kostenlosen Erstinspektion (nach ca. 300km) noch abstellen kann â bisher aber Fehlanzeige!! Alles funzt super und da will ich mal hoffen, dass das so bleibt und sich die âversteckten MÃ¤ngelâ nicht erst bei einem km-Stand von 350 (oder so) zeigen.

Nun hab ich im Vorfeld in Euren (jetzt auch meinem) thread immer mal mitgelesen - auch in dem einen oder anderen angrenzenden CUBE-thread.
Insbesondere hat mich das âheiÃeâ Thema âAusgeschlagene DÃ¤mpferbuchsen / Verschlissene Industrielager am Hinterbauâ interessiert.
Ein Bissel wird mir da schon Angst, wenn ich so posts lese, wo manche Leute zweimal im Jahr diesen ganzen Kram erneuern mÃ¼ssen. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich solche negativen Erfahrungen nicht machen werde. Das ein Wechsels z.B. aller 2 Jahre oder - was weis ich â aller 10000km notwendig ist, halte ich schon fÃ¼r normal. SchlieÃlich sind es VerschleiÃteile, die auch noch ânicht-artgerechtâ verwendet werden.

Um fÃ¼r diesen mÃ¶glichen Fall gewappnet zu sein wÃ¼rde ich mir gerne einen kompletten Satz der erforderlichen Buchen/Kugellager/Bolzen/... (was braucht man noch?) auf âVorratâ hinlegen.
Wenn man nÃ¤mlich plÃ¶tzlich vor dem Problem steht, hat man mÃ¶glicherweise mit âBeschaffungsproblemenâ zu kÃ¤mpfen und kann ewig nicht Biken (es sei denn mit OhrenschÃ¼tzern, um das Knarzen nicht zu hÃ¶ren).

Daher meine Fragen in die Runde:
Kann mir jemand von Euch freundlicherweise mitteilen, was man dafÃ¼r tatsÃ¤chlich alles benÃ¶tigt bei dem aktuellen 2010er AMS 125:

Wie viele Teile von jeder Sorte,
nach MÃ¶glichkeit mit der konkreten Bezeichnung der einzelnen Industrielager, Buchsen, Bolzen, ...
Wo kann man so ein Komplettset preisgÃ¼nstig bekommen,
Wo kann man die Industrielager preisgÃ¼nstig bekommen,
Ãber eine kompetente Info/Mitteilung von Euch wÃ¼rde ich mich freuen. MÃ¶glicherweise wurde darÃ¼ber hier schon mal irgendwo geschrieben â ich gebe zu, ich bin etwas faul, danach zu suchen â vielleicht hat sich ja auch was geÃ¤ndert gegenÃ¼ber Ã¤lteren Modellen.

Danke fÃ¼r die MÃ¼he!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## schatten (22. August 2010)

bjoern.badst schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Reifen an...im Normalfall 2133 bei nem 26x2.25!



Gewagte Aussage! Wo kommt die Zahl denn her?
Da die Abmessungen der Reifen je nach Hersteller und Modell variieren und unterschiedliche Luftdrücke gefahren werden, kommt man ums selbst messen eigentlich nicht herum.
Für den 2,25" Nobby Nic auf einer DT XCR180 Felge habe ich z.B. für mich (ca. 70 kg, 2 bar im VR) einen Umfang von 2060mm ermittelt.


----------



## WRC206 (22. August 2010)

Wollte meinem AMS jetzt mal nen kurzen Vorbau und breiteren Lenker spendieren.
Habe nun ein Set von Truvativ gefunden....
40mm Vorbau: Das wird man denk ich mal sehr gut merken im Vergleich zum Serienvorbau
680mm Lenker: Da bin ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher...merkt man die 40 mm Unterschied zum Serienlenker? Das sind ja nur 2cm pro Seite.

Andersrum ist das Angebot preislich so gut, da kann man im Grunde ja gar nichts falsch machen  (Preis: 37,90 insgesamt)


----------



## Jetpilot (23. August 2010)

ja, man merkt 2cm pro seite. Kannst du ja ausrechnen:
Hebelarm verlängert sich um I(640mm)-(680mm)I=40mm
40mm sind bezogen auf 640mm 6,25% mehr hebel, soviel mehr kraft hast du durch 4cm mehr hebel.


----------



## WRC206 (23. August 2010)

Naja, theoretisch und praktisch sind ja ab und an nicht gleich. 
Aber wenn du sagst, dass man es wirklich merkt, dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Jetpilot (23. August 2010)

ich hab selbst nen 680er lenker verbaut um der verringerung des hebels durch einen um 30mm kürzeren vorbau auszugleichen (pytagorasdreieck mit dem drehpunkt als eckpunkt mit 90° macht deutlich das ein längerer vb auch mehr hebel bringt, wenn auch nur geringfügig), sogar die mehrkraft durch die effektiv 20mm längere hypotenusen (pro seite 10mm) merkt man bergab, es lenkt williger ein und ist laufruhiger. Zudem finde ich, das der breitere lenker ergonomischer ist


----------



## bjoern.badst (24. August 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ich hab selbst nen 680er lenker verbaut um der verringerung des hebels durch einen um 30mm kürzeren vorbau auszugleichen...



Was fährst du jetzt für eine Vorbaulänge? Ich fahr den Vector Carbon Lenker in 660mm mit nem F109 Vorbau in 75mm und bin eben auch am überlegen zwecks Lenkerbreite...
Und weil ich gerade in deinen feinen Bilder schmöckere...was hast du an deiner Gabelkrone für nen Fetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (24. August 2010)

der vorbau der auf den bilder zu sehen ist, ist auch noch ein 75er vorbau, allerdings ein umgelabelter von bulls, da in den anderen der lenker mit der 32er klemmung nicht gepasst hat. (race face atlas auf 700, nicht auf 680 wie oben geschrieben gekürzt)
Der Vorbau, den ich jetzt fahre ist ein 50er vorbau von Styx, allerdings mit einem lenkwinkel von 45° nach oben, weil ich viel mit rucksack fahre und das ams eh nicht mehr ganz so materialzehrend einsetzen möchte.

Und der fetzen ist ein spritzschutz, einfach aber effektiv: Alter schlauch ca 20cm lang abgeschnitten, oben mit kabelbindern festgemacht unten einmal um die brücke rum und ebenfalls mit kabelbindern festgemacht, überstand abgeschnitten. Das verhindert, das man bei regen das ganze gesicht voll hat mit dreck.


----------



## possie (28. August 2010)

Leider gehöre ich zwar noch nicht ganz dazu, aber ich bin im Urlaub auf Mallorca eine geführte Tour mit einem AMS gefahren..

Echt schön zu fahren, auch mit meinen 108 kg... War echt begeistert...

Heute dann eine Tour mit meinem Hardtail gefahren, da wollte ich es schon ganz weit in die Ecke schieben...

Wenn jemand mal einen Tipp hat, wo man günstig so ein Bike bekommen kann, am Liebsten sogar gebraucht, dann bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar...


----------



## Jetpilot (28. August 2010)

schau dich mal am besten nach reduzierten 10er modellen am ende der saison um, da hast du neuware (bei fullys weißt du nie in welchem zustand die lagerpunkte sind) mit garantie.


----------



## possie (28. August 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> schau dich mal am besten nach reduzierten 10er modellen am ende der saison um, da hast du neuware (bei fullys weißt du nie in welchem zustand die lagerpunkte sind) mit garantie.




Du meinst dann aber wohl auch ganz normal bei einem Händler mal nachfragen, nicht ???


----------



## Jetpilot (28. August 2010)

genau, meistens kann man im SSV bis zu 20% rausholen. (hab mein r1mag für knapp 2000 bekommen, hätte ansonste locker an die 2400 gekostet) Wenn du gebraucht kaufst dann hast du
-weniger garantiezeit, vielleicht auch gar keine mehr
-keinen händler als ansprechpartner, z.b. für garantieabwicklung etz.
-du weißt nicht wie das ding vorher benutzt wurde, ich würde mir meins z.B. nicht abkaufen (und würde es darum auch nicht zum verkauf anbieten)


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2010)

Schau mal bei ebay, da werden sehr oft welche angeboten. 
AMS 100 und AMS 125.
Oder einen neuen Rahmenkit kaufen, der kostet 370 bis ca 460â¬.
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/
Oder auch hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## possie (28. August 2010)

Danke...

Der Bikemarkt ist zwar ein bissel weit weg, aber schauen kann man ja...

Obwohl ich glaube, das es sich nicht lohnt nur ein Rahmenkit zu kaufen, es sei denn ich hätte einige gute Komponenten im Keller liegen...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (29. August 2010)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> Ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> da ich seit 14 Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines CUBE AMS 125 Trail (BJ 2010) bin, möchte ich mich mal hier im thread bei der bisherigen AMS-Fahrer-Forumsgemeinschaft anmelden/vorstellen.
> 
> ...



Also irgendwo hier weiter vorne ist ein passender Post dazu,
aber für Dich gerne noch mal:

Hauptschwingenlager:

2 Stück 61803 - 2RS1 von SKF - hier unbedingt hochwertige Lager!

Horst Link:

4 Stück 688 - 2RS

Sitzstrebe/ Umlenkhebel

2 Stück 698 - 2RS

Umlenkhebel/ Hauptrahmen

4 Stück 61800 - 2RS von SKF

wenns geht, nehme hochwertige Lager, wie von SKF, INA, FAG, SKA. Also wenn die einzelnen Lager von diesen Herstellern geliefert werden.

von hier habe ich die Lager - brutto etwa 60  für meinen Rahmen bezogen:

http://www.dswaelzlager.de/index.php

einen Schraubensatz findest Du hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a15785/schraubensatz-fuer-ams-ab-2007.html

Zusammen etwa 90.

Von CUBE kann man übern Händler einen Satz Schrauben und Lager zum ähnlichen Tarif beziehen.., allerdings kannst Du die Lager da nicht aussuchen..

Im übrigen kommt es darauf an, wieviel und wie gefahren wird...

Darfst mich auch gerne per PN fragen.

Viele Grüße, Stefan


----------



## schnarchsack (29. August 2010)

Hallo linkespurfahrer Stefan,

vielen, vielen Dank für die sehr hilfreiche, ausführliche und erschöpfend-aussagekräftige Antwort!!

Ich wünsche Dir allzeit Gute Fahrt mit dem AMS und wenig Ärger mit den Lagern!!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## nimbus_leon (30. August 2010)

Hallo,

war jetzt 4 Tage in den Alpen (Alta Badia, Italien) beim biken und hab den beiden Nobby-Nics den Rest gegeben und möchte für Herbst/Winter eine neue Bereifung drauf machen: NUR WELCHE ???

Front Fat Albert 2,25 + Nobby Nic 2,25 am Heck

oder 

Front Fat Albert 2,25 + Rear Fat Albert 2,25

oder 

Front Fat Albert 2,35 + Nobby Nic 2,25

2,4er sollte für das AMS 125 (Model 08) mit den DT 180 too much sein oder ??
Was ist das Snakeskin genau? Bzw. welche Fat Albert nehmen ???


----------



## Jetpilot (30. August 2010)

maxxis high roler 2.35 sollte reinpassen und ist ein sehr guter allrounder. Snakeskin von schwalbe ist soviel ich weiß sone gewebeeinlage zum durchstichschutz...glaube ich zumindest


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

Ich habe anfangs die 2,4er Nobbys mit den XRC180 gefahren. Hatte nie Probleme. Ich bin aber auch nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## wiesi991 (30. August 2010)

jepp highroller 2,35 passt rein, laut anderer soll man aber nicht die 42a-mischung für den wintereinsatz nehmen, weil die bei kälte porös wird


----------



## Segler1963 (31. August 2010)

So, jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt: Spiel am Hauptlager. Werde ich diesmal noch beim Händler tauschen lassen, finde aber 50 plus Montage recht heftig und plane aus diesem Grund für die Zukunft die Anschaffung von entsprechendem Werkzeug. Die Idee ist, dass ich mir einen kompletten Satz aus Lagen und Schrauben (Bezugsquellen gab es ja in vorhergehenden Threads) hinlege, um dann bei Bedarf sofort tauschen zu können.

Nun fehlt mir aber noch das entsprechende Werkzeug. Ich lege Wert darauf mit gutem Werkzeug zu arbeiten, damit nichts vermurkst wird.
Hat hier jemand (oder kann so nett sein sie zusammenzustellen) eine Liste der benötigten Werkzeuge für den Lagertausch? 

Danke!!
Jörg


----------



## Jetpilot (31. August 2010)

Hi, was mich jetzt mal interessieren würde bei dir:
-sind die Lager ausgeschlagen, abgenutzt oder verrostet?
-war der konus richtig festgezogen? (so das die dichtungen press sitzen?)


----------



## Segler1963 (31. August 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Hi, was mich jetzt mal interessieren würde bei dir:
> -sind die Lager ausgeschlagen, abgenutzt oder verrostet?
> -war der konus richtig festgezogen? (so das die dichtungen press sitzen?)


 
Falls Du mit mir redest: Kann ich noch nicht sagen, werden erst Mittwoch oder Donnerstag getauscht. Drehmoment stimmte.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (31. August 2010)

Verkaufe eine FOX Talas 32 140mm 2009 in weiß bei interesse einfach melden


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei mir ist das Lager hinten am Dämpfer ausgeschlagen. Noch nichts heftiges, hat aber schon Spiel. Ich lasse jetzt am WE alle Lager tauschen. 

Haben gehalten: 1 Jahr und 2000km  ich finde ein bisschen wenig.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Jetpilot (1. September 2010)

mein rekord: 3monate und 800km, da war der zweite satz hauptlager und buchsen hin. Irgentwer noch schneller?


----------



## Segler1963 (1. September 2010)

Uuups, da muss ich ja froh sein, dass sie bei mir 2 Jahre und ca. 7.000 Km gehalten haben, fahre wohl zuviel gute Radwege.
Wobei mein Händler sagt ich wäre der erste, der am AMS 125 ein Lager getauscht bekommt. Schrauben die alle selber???

In dem Zusammenhang: Wenn mal einer was zum benötigten Werkzeug sagen kann.....


Danke
Jörg


----------



## Dämon__ (1. September 2010)

Segler1963 schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang: Wenn mal einer was zum benötigten Werkzeug sagen kann.....
> 
> 
> Danke
> Jörg



Nix besonderes, alle Lager kannst du mit den passenden Außtreibern ausschlagen, nur am Rahmen an der Wippe solltest du so ein  Werkzeug benutzen.


> Wobei mein Händler sagt ich wäre der erste, der am AMS 125 ein Lager getauscht bekommt. Schrauben die alle selber???



Und den lässt du da ran.


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bei mir ist das Lager hinten am Dämpfer ausgeschlagen. Noch nichts heftiges, hat aber schon Spiel. Ich lasse jetzt am WE alle Lager tauschen.
> 
> ...



Etwas wackeln ist ok .... Ausgeschlagen ist evtl. die Alubuchse vom Dämpfer. Keine Notwendigkeit alle Lager zu tauschen. Bei mir waren meist nur die kleinen Lager defekt. Ausbauen und durchdrehen hilft bei denen meistens


----------



## schnarchsack (1. September 2010)

Hallo Ihr AMS-Spezialisten,

ich habe ja etwas weiter oben im Thread mal die Frage nach der konkreten Bestellbezeichnung und Stückzahlen der verbauten Industrielager gestellt. Sportfreund "linkespurfahrer" hat ja dazu erschöpfend Auskunft gegeben.

Nun werfen sich bei mir bei genauerem Hinsehen doch einige Fragen zu den Angaben vom "linkespurfahrer" auf: Hat er die richtigen Stückzahlen angeben? - Kann das mal einer von Euch (der Ahnung hat) prüfen.

Sinngemäß hat er ja angegeben:

2 Kugellager am Hauptschwingenlager (untem am Tretlager),
jeweils 2 Kugellager pro Horst-Link,
jeweils 1 Kugellager an jeder der beiden Drehverbindungen Sitzstrebe-Umlenkhebel (Ist hier tatsächlich immer nur 1 Lager verbaut oder auch 2 wie am Horst-Link?)
4 Kugellager am Hauptlager des Umlenkhebels (Sind das tatsächlich 4 oder müssen es 2 sein?)
Kennt einer von Euch die genaue Bezeichnung der Dämpferbuchsen? Wo kann man diese beziehen? Wieviele benötigt man von jeder Sorte?

Muss/Sollte man eigentlich bei einem Wechsel der Lager auch immer gleich alle Schraubbolzen mit erneuern oder ist das nur selten erforderlich?

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Beff94 (1. September 2010)

Ich habe meinem AMS heute zwei Fat Alberts gegönnt, fährt sich gut.





Jedoch mag ich trotzdem ein Bike das mir mehr Reserven bietet, wie z.B. das AMS 150 oder Fritzz
Hat hier jemand Interesse an meinem


----------



## Segler1963 (2. September 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Und den lässt du da ran.


 
Am AMS 125! An Bergwerk und anderen Cubes hat er schon Lager getauscht.

Der ist schon fit, habe bisher nicht ein negatives Wort über Ihn gehört.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (2. September 2010)

ams 150? Wasn das?


----------



## nimbus_leon (2. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ams 150? Wasn das?



Wurde gerade auf der Eurobike 2010 vorgestellt....einfach mal auf die Cube-Homepage gehen!

Ich würde mir aber kein AMS 150 holen, sondern dann lieber gleich zum Stereo greifen! Insbesondere das Stereo HPC!


----------



## Beff94 (2. September 2010)

hi,

was spricht gegen des AMS 150???
warum den lieber Stereo???


----------



## vase_t (2. September 2010)

Bezüglich der  Frage nach den Lagern: Vielleicht hilft dieses Bild aus der Galerie.... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/354252


----------



## ipzipzap (2. September 2010)

Ich habe seit letztem Monat ein 2010er AMS 125 Trail und ich habe schon zwei neue Gabeln bekommen. Jetzt hat mein Händler den Gabelschaft aber nicht abgeschnitten, sondern erstmal lang gelassen und mir genug Spacer mitgegeben, damit ich mit der Lenkerhöhe mal spielen kann.

Nun meine Frage an die AMS125 Besitzer hier: Wieviele Spacer sind standardmäßig am AMS125 verbaut? Einer oder zwei? Und wie groß? Kann mal bitte jemand messen, wie dick der/die Spacer ist/sind?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Jetpilot (2. September 2010)

bei mir war ein 5mm spacer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnarchsack (3. September 2010)

@ipzipzap:
habe mal ein Foto von meinem AMS 125 Trail (BJ 2010) angehängt (ist sicher identisch zu Deinem). 

Das Foto entstand auf ner Probefahrt, bevor ich es dann einige Wochen später gekauft hab. Das Foto zeigt das Rad im Originalzustand (inzwischen hab ich einige Änderungen vornehmen lassen: andere Sattel+Lenker, 2,4"-Fat Alberts, alles XT, vorn größere Scheibe, ...).
Beim Heranzoomen kan man erkennen, das 1 Spacer unterm Vorbau sitzt (geschätzt 5mm - wie der "Jetpilot" auch schon sagte) - ich kann aber nochmal messen oder ein Detailfoto schicken.

Was für Sorgen hast Du mit der RS-Revelation-Gabel? - Das stimmt mich nachdenklich!
Bisher funzt meine gut. Bin aber insgesamt erst ca. 450km gefahren.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## ipzipzap (3. September 2010)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> habe mal ein Foto von meinem AMS 125 Trail (BJ 2010) angehängt (ist sicher identisch zu Deinem).



Jep, ist es.



schnarchsack schrieb:


> (inzwischen hab ich einige Änderungen vornehmen lassen: andere Sattel+Lenker,


Darf ich fragen, was Du da verbaut hast? Hast du den Vorbau so gelassen oder ist der auch neu?



schnarchsack schrieb:


> Beim Heranzoomen kan man erkennen, das 1 Spacer unterm Vorbau sitzt (geschätzt 5mm - wie der "Jetpilot" auch schon sagte) - ich kann aber nochmal messen oder ein Detailfoto schicken.


Wäre nett, Danke schonmal.



schnarchsack schrieb:


> Was für Sorgen hast Du mit der RS-Revelation-Gabel? - Das stimmt mich nachdenklich!



Das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7492309#post7492309



schnarchsack schrieb:


> Bin aber insgesamt erst ca. 450km gefahren.



Glückwunsch! Ich bin noch unter 100km, und meine erste Gabel hats schon nach den ersten 20 Minuten Wald-Teststrecke erwischt, glaube der Tacho stand bei nicht ganz 6km :-(


Gruß,
  Dino


----------



## schnarchsack (3. September 2010)

@ipzipzap:
Angehängt das gewünschte Detailfoto. Wie Du selber siehts ist es doch kein 5mm Spacer sondern ein 10mm Spacer.

Was hab ich verbaut:
Der Vorbau ist momentan noch der Originale (wie aufm Foto zu sehen). Aber eventuell wird da noch was geändert.

Als Lenker hab ich momentan einen gekröpften Truvativ-Downhill-Lenker dran (frag mich jetzt aber nicht nach dem genauen Typ.
Ich selber habe diese Änderungen aber nicht vorgenommen sondern mein Händler. Ich hatte mit Ihm eine kostenfreie ergonomische Anpassung vereinbart. Diese ist jetzt in vollem Gang. Ich lass die "Schaukelbude" jetzt zum "Hollandrad" umbauen  - ne Spaß bei Seite. Ich will einfach etwas aufrechter sitzen (altersgerecht, bin über 40). Momentan bin ich noch nicht ganz zu frieden: also wirds entweder ein noch stärker gekröpfter Lenker oder ein steilerer Vorbau - mal sehen, was mein Händler mir morgen für Vorschläge unterbreitet.

Als Sattel hab ich mir den 611er SQlab passend zur Sitzknochenbreite gegönnt und was soll ich sagen - meinem Arsch gefällt er! Ich fahr meist lange Touren (50 - 100km) Da spar ich nicht beim Sattel!

Also meine Gabel funzt bisher (auf Holz klopf) tadellos: ich bin auch ständig am Spielen: mit/ohne Lockout, U-turn hoch/runter, Luftdruck in beiden Kammern variiert/probiert, an der Ausfedergeschwindigkeit gespielt - bisher alles i.O. - "Fahrwerksfeinabstimmung" heißt das glaub ich unter den Fachleutz!

Aber auch mein Rad zeigt seit der vorletzten Tour Probleme:
Scheinbar ist der Freilauf im Arsch (oder die Industreilager der Nabe)? Auf jede Fall gibts in diesem Bereich ziemlich unangenehme Geräusche. - Ich bin hellauf begeistert. Cleverer Weise ist dieses Schadensbild erst nach der kostenfreien Erstinspektion aufgetreten (ca. ab km 400).
Interessanter Weise treten die Geräusche erst nach ca. ner halben Stunde Fahrzeit auf. Als ich kürzlich wieder mal auf das Rad gestiegen bin, dachte ich erst, es will mich verarschen - anfangs keine Geräusche - aber denkste - nach ca. ner halben Stunde ging es los ...

So genug gefaselt - der alte Mann muss ins Bett. Ich steh morgen früh um 8:30 bei meinem Händler vor der Tür ...
alles wird gut - fragt sich nur: Wann? ...

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Theo1 (4. September 2010)

Hallo AMS 125 Fahrer
Da ich einen 2009er AMS Rahmen aufbauen wollte, eine Frage zum Steuersatz .
Passt der Syntace SuperSpin True Integration in den AMS Rahmen .
Hatt jemand Erfahrungen damit ?
Wie lange ist der Orginal Syntace Vorbau beim 22 Zoll Rahmen?

Grüsse Theo


----------



## monkey10 (4. September 2010)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Wie lange ist der Orginal Syntace Vorbau beim 22 Zoll Rahmen?



zu lange 

fahr auf jeden fall die länge, bei der du dich am wohlsten fühlst bzw die zu deinem einsatzgebiet passt. ich fahre aktuell 60mm (einsatz v.a. technische touren/AM/ED)

LG


----------



## Joffix (5. September 2010)

So hallo! Hab mir vor kurzem ein Cube AMS 125 geholt und heute gleich mal schön ausgetestet. Kann es sein, dass der Dämpfer relativ weich ist, trotz hohem Druck? Ich bin bisher nur Rennrad gefahren, daher kann mich das natürlich auch täuschen, aber der gibt ja doch wirklich gut nach?!


----------



## ipzipzap (5. September 2010)

Ja, das hab ich auch festgestellt. Mit dem Fully meines Cousins überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. Egal, wie hart ich den Dämpfer aufpumpe. Muß meiner Meinung nach an der Kinematik liegen.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. September 2010)

Der Dämpfer sollte ca. 20-30% Sag haben und beim normalem Treten nicht viel wippen, da es sich um Plattformdämpfer handelt.
@Theo  110mm glaube ich.


----------



## Theo1 (5. September 2010)

Was ist denn mit dem Steuersatz Syntace SuperSpin True Integration passt der in den AMS Rahmen 

Grüsse Theo


----------



## wiesi991 (5. September 2010)

Joffix schrieb:


> So hallo! Hab mir vor kurzem ein Cube AMS 125 geholt und heute gleich mal schön ausgetestet. Kann es sein, dass der Dämpfer relativ weich ist, trotz hohem Druck? Ich bin bisher nur Rennrad gefahren, daher kann mich das natürlich auch täuschen, aber der gibt ja doch wirklich gut nach?!



jepp das is so - ist eher ein komfort-tourer als ein tourer richtung allmountain - solange du damit nicht heftiger rumspringst (höher 30cm ins flat) dürfte es aber auch keine probleme mit durchschlagen geben  (bei normalem dämpferdruck)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (5. September 2010)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Steuersatz Syntace SuperSpin True Integration passt der in den AMS Rahmen
> 
> Grüsse Theo


 
Ja. Das AMS 125 hat ein 1.5" semi integrated Steuerrohr.


----------



## ipzipzap (5. September 2010)

Noch eine Frage an die AMS-Besitzer. An meinem AMS 125 Trail fehlten die Schrauben für die untere Flaschenhalterung und ich hatte keine Muttern auf den Reifen-Ventilen. Auf allen Fotos, die ich von dem Rad gesehen habe, sind die aber immer drauf!

Wie war das bei Euch? Dran oder ab?


----------



## FwvG (5. September 2010)

Moin,
bei meinem  original verpacktem AMS125 hatte ich auch keine Schrauben an den Haltern.

Gruss


----------



## schnarchsack (5. September 2010)

@ipzipzap:
Original sind bei mir auch keine Schrauben an der Unterseite des Unterrohres vorhanden gewesen. Ich habe mir dafür aber von meinem Händler entsprechende Verschlussschrauben geben lassen.
Original waren an den Ventilen auch bei meinem AMS keine Ringmuttern vorhanden. Man wird sie nicht zwingend benötigen. Ich hab sie aber auch nachgerüstet.

@Joffix:
Mir ging es auch so. Ich hab mein AMS Anfang August gekauft - auch mein erstes Fully und komme vom Hardtail bzw. RR. Als "Umsteiger" kommt einem das schon ganz schön weich vor  - halt eine "Schaukelbude" - aber man gewöhnt sich schnell daran. Als "Umsteiger" macht man anfangs oft den Fehler, den Dämpfer zu hart zu fahren - man ist es halt so gewöhnt.
Der Dämpfer hat ein sog. "Boost Valve" , dieses soll ein Durchschlagen bei extremen Schlägen verhindern - selbst bei etwas niedrigerem Druck.
Jeder muss halt die "Weichheit" seines Dämpfers selber festlegen.
Ich fahre inzwischen relativ weich - bringt halt mehr Fahrkompfort bei den Abfahrten - und wenn ich die Dämpferfunktion nicht brauche gehe ich auf die max. "Plattformstellung" (Pos. 3) - z.B. Wiegetritt bergauf. Das wäre sonst ein zu starkes Gewippe und Kraftverlust. Das Lockout an der Gabel ist für mich dann auch zwingend notwendig.

@Dämon:
Also ich weis was von 15 - 20% SAG = ca. 14mm (offizielle Angabe von Fox) - aber wie gesagt, das muss jeder individuell entscheiden.
Mit normalem Dämpferdruck und ohne zugeschalteter Plattformfunktion wippt es schon ganz schön heftig finde ich - aber zum Glück ist der blaue Hebel beim AMS ja super erreichbar. Von mir wird dieser sehr häufig betätigt.

@alle:
Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass bei den normalen Wipp-Bewegungen des Umlenkhebels dieser ständig an der Umwerferschaltzughülle schleift. Ich finde das ganz schön blöd aber es ist wohl nicht zu ändern (konstruktiv bedingt). Mein Umlenkhebel hat in diesem Bereich schon seine Farbe verloren und die Zughülle ist außen schon plan geschliffen.

Ich war ja am Samstag beim Händler und hab das AMS wegen des vermutliche defekten Freilaufes abgegeben. Ne genaue Aussage, ob tatsächlich der Freilauf defekt ist, kann ich aber noch nicht treffen. Der Händler will die Ursache der Geräusche ausfindig machen und beheben.
Ich halte Euch dazu auf dem Laufenden.

Ich bin heute bei dem herrlichen Wetter erst mal wieder ne schöne RR-Runde gefahren ...

Ich will auch mal 2 Fragen wiederholen, die ich weiter oben gestellt hatte und die bisher unbeantwortet blieben:

Kennt einer von Euch die genaue Bezeichnung der Dämpferbuchsen? Wo kann man diese beziehen? Wieviele benötigt man von jeder Sorte?
Muss/Sollte man eigentlich bei einem Wechsel der Lager auch immer gleich alle Schraubbolzen mit erneuern oder ist das nur selten erforderlich?


MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Dämon__ (6. September 2010)

Hier findest du die Buchsen und DU Buchsen für deinen Dämpfer!
Ich fahre lieber mit mehr Sag da ich überwiegend im Gelände unterwegs bin, da ist das schon angenehmer. In meinem Alter!


----------



## ipzipzap (6. September 2010)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass bei den normalen Wipp-Bewegungen des Umlenkhebels dieser ständig an der Umwerferschaltzughülle schleift. Ich finde das ganz schön blöd aber es ist wohl nicht zu ändern (konstruktiv bedingt). Mein Umlenkhebel hat in diesem Bereich schon seine Farbe verloren und die Zughülle ist außen schon plan geschliffen.



Also bei mir sind an den beiden Zügen, die nach hinten über die Kinetik laufen, so Schutz-Gummitüllen aufgesteckt. Die waren von Anfang an dran und es steht auch Cube drauf, sind also Original und nicht vom Händler drangebaut.


----------



## bjoern.badst (6. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind an den beiden Zügen, die nach hinten über die Kinetik laufen, so Schutz-Gummitüllen aufgesteckt. Die waren von Anfang an dran und es steht auch Cube drauf, sind also Original und nicht vom Händler drangebaut.



Ja das stimmt schon...die hab ich auch dran...aber ist nicht die Stelle von der er spricht. Er meint den Zug vom Umwerfer! Und die werden in der Tat immer ziemlich beansprucht!


----------



## ipzipzap (7. September 2010)

Hmm, hab jetzt nochmal mal meins angesehen, aber ich weiß immer noch nicht, von welcher Stelle ihr redet. Kannst Du da mal ein Foto von machen oder so?


----------



## Friecke (7. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> ...und ich hatte keine Muttern auf den Reifen-Ventilen...
> Wie war das bei Euch? Dran oder ab?


 

Ich würde die Ventilmuttern nicht empfehlen. Wenn man mit niedrigem Reifendruck fährt (um den besten Grip zu haben) kann es durch das Bremsen passieren, daß der Mantel mit Schlauch auf der Felge wandert. Wenn das passiert, erkennt man das daran, daß das Ventil schräg steht. Wenn man das sieht, kann man den Sitz wieder korrigieren. 

Sollte nun das Ventil aber mit der Mutter festgeschraubt sein, kann man die Veränderung nicht sehen und der Schlauch reißt vom Ventil ab, und man steht mit nem Platten in der Pampa, der ohne Ersatzschlauch nicht zu flicken ist. 

Deshalb fahre ich ohne Ventilmuttern.

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Segler1963 (7. September 2010)

Macht Sinn, ich habe mich schon gefragt, warum so viele ohne die Dinger unterwegs sind.

Jörg


----------



## Dämon__ (7. September 2010)

Die Ventilmuttern dienen zum halten des Ventils beim aufpumpen, danach braucht man die nicht aber die meisten lassen die einfach drauf weil es Sie nicht stört.
Aber mit dem Wandern des Reifens ist schon richtig.
@ipzipzap  das ist die Stelle wo die Züge unter dem Dämpfer befestigt sind und dann nach links und rechts weg gehen, dort gibt es Reibungspunkte.
Bei dem einem mehr und bei dem anderen weniger kommt halt drauf an wie weit dein Hinterbau beansprucht wird.


----------



## bjoern.badst (7. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Hmm, hab jetzt nochmal mal meins angesehen, aber ich weiß immer noch nicht, von welcher Stelle ihr redet. Kannst Du da mal ein Foto von machen oder so?










An der rot markierten Stelle wird der Schaltzug vom Umlenkhebel eingeklemmt!


----------



## ipzipzap (7. September 2010)

bjoern.badst schrieb:


> An der rot markierten Stelle wird der Schaltzug vom Umlenkhebel eingeklemmt!



Danke für das Bild. Was für einen Sattel hast Du da drauf?


----------



## bjoern.badst (7. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild. Was für einen Sattel hast Du da drauf?





Fi'zi:k Aliante Delta...hart aber das stört mich nicht!


----------



## ipzipzap (7. September 2010)

Ist der härter oder weicher als der Originale von Cube (Ready for Race)? Der Originale ist ja mMn so schon recht hart.
Mir ist der jetzt nur aufgefallen, weil es halt nicht der originale ist, aber trotzdem farblich gut zum Rad paßt. *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (7. September 2010)

vase_t schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Frage nach den Lagern: Vielleicht hilft dieses Bild aus der Galerie....
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/354252


 
Vorsicht mit dem Bild, es zeigt die Lager für ein AMS aus 2007. Da hat sich inzwischen etwas geändert.

Ich hatte aus den Aussagen in verschiedenen Freds auch schon mal eine Lageraufstellung für ein 2009er AMS 125 gemacht. Guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6550832&postcount=13559

Ich hab die Teile aber selbst noch nicht bestellt, geschweige denn selbst eingebaut. Auf meine Frage, ob Jemand, der den Tausch schon mal gemacht hat, die Nummern bestätigen kann, hab ich keine Antwort bekommen. Ich bin zwar recht sicher, daß alles so stimmt, aber keine 100%.

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## bjoern.badst (7. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Ist der härter oder weicher als der Originale von Cube (Ready for Race)? Der Originale ist ja mMn so schon recht hart.
> Mir ist der jetzt nur aufgefallen, weil es halt nicht der originale ist, aber trotzdem farblich gut zum Rad paßt. *g*



Ich kenn den Sattel vom Cube von meinem LTD...der Fi'zi:k Aliante ist schon ne Ecke härter...

Es ist aber der originale Sattel wie von Cube geliefert...zumindest bei meiner AMS Version.


----------



## schnarchsack (7. September 2010)

Ich will mal wieder meinen Senf dazugeben:

Erst mal vielen Dank an all diejenigen, die sich auf Grund meiner Nachfrage um das "Industrielagerproblem" bemÃ¼ht haben. HauptsÃ¤chlich waren das ja der "linkespurfahrer", "vase_t" und der "Friecke".

Nun hab ich mal die Angaben dieser 3 Herren verglichen. "Friecke" meinte ja, es gÃ¤be Ãnderungen seit dem 2007er Modell.
Ich kann jedoch keine Unterschiede zwischen den Angaben von "linkespurfahrer", "vase_t" und "Friecke" finden.

Daher die Frage an "Friecke": Welche Unterschiede meinst Du?

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch noch mal per PN Kontakt zum "linkespurfahrer". Er hat mir glaubhaft versichert, dass er schon am 2007er Modell und am 2010er Modell die Lager gewechselt hat und dass es zwischen den Modellen dieser Jahre keine Unterschiede gibt.

Noch ne Zwischeninfo zu meinem "Lagerproblem" - ich hab ja bisher noch keines, will mir aber den Lagersatz mal fÃ¼r den Fall der FÃ¤lle hinlegen. Nun kÃ¶nnte ich mir die Lager Ã¼ber die von Euch genannten Bezugsquellen zwar beschaffen. Aber mein HÃ¤ndler wÃ¼rde diese (nach entsprechender RÃ¼cksprache) von mir selbst beschafften Lager wÃ¤hrend der GewÃ¤hrleistungszeit nicht einbauen sondern nur nur die âOriginalteileâ, die er von CUBE bekommen wÃ¼rde (und da ist die QualitÃ¤t der eingesetzten Lager vÃ¶llig unklar!). Selber mÃ¶chte ich da wÃ¤hrend der garantiezeit nicht Hand anlegen.
Ich werde mir also leider zunÃ¤chst Ã¼ber meinen HÃ¤ndler einen Ã¼berteuerten Satz âOriginal-CUBE-China-Lagerâ beschaffen, um im Schadensfall wÃ¤hrend der GewÃ¤hrleistungszeit schnell reagieren zu kÃ¶nnen. Ist das nicht bescheuert ...

*Anderes Thema (@ipzipzap): Die am Umlenkhebel schleifende UmwerferschaltzughÃ¼lle:*
Ich habe dazu nochmal 2 Detailfotos angehÃ¤ngt (die auf meiner Probefahrt vor dem Kauf des Rades entstanden sind). Es geht um den Zug, der vom Oberrohr kommend im 90-Grad-Bogen am Sitzrohr scharf nach unten zum Umwerfer lÃ¤uft. (Der Umwerfer ist das Ding, was die Kette auf den KettenblÃ¤ttern hoch und runter wuchtet, die KettenblÃ¤tter sind die 3 groÃen ZahnrÃ¤der am Tretlager). Auf den Fotos ist natÃ¼rlich das Rad unbelastet (kein SAG vorhanden, im Moment des Fotografierens saÃ ich ja nicht aufm Sattel). Sobald man aber drauf sitzt geht der obere Schenkel des Umlenkhebels nach oben und berÃ¼hrt die ZughÃ¼lle - durchs Wippen schleift es dann entsprechend. 

*Anderes Thema (@ipzipzap / @Alle): Sinn und Unsinn der RÃ¤ndelmuttern auf den Ventilen:*
Meine Meinung dazu ist folgende: Erst mal ist das eines der unwichtigsten Themen, Ã¼ber die man sich auslassen kann. Es gibt an den RÃ¤dern viel kritischere Punkte. Ich hab die Dinger nachgerÃ¼stet, weil sie beim Aufpumpen verhindern, dass das Ventil reinrutscht. In der heimischen Werkstatt mag das auch alles kein Problem sein. Stell dir aber vor, Du bist im GelÃ¤nde und hast nen Platten (vielleicht wirds auch schon dunkel, Du bist gestresst). Jetzt pump gedanklich mal den (neuen) Schlauch mit ner Minipumpe auf. Das ist ein ganz schÃ¶nes Gewackel kann ich Dir sagen. Ich hab mindestens 2 - 5 mal pro Saison das VergnÃ¼gen! Ich bin dann sehr froh, wenn ich das Ventil an der Felge festsetzen kann. Im Prinzip sind die Dinger fÃ¼r mich nur fÃ¼r diesen Moment wichtig. Danach mache ich sie relativ locker, so dass ich eine eventuelle Schiefstellung der Ventile (hervorgerufen durch auf den Felgen rutschende MÃ¤ntel) erkennen kann.
Diese "Erscheinung" hatte ich leider auch schon. Die Fat Alberts (2,4") sind bei niedrigem Druck (um die 2 bar) schon gerutscht. Ich hab jetzt den Luftdruck etwas erhÃ¶ht und mit nem Edding mal ne Markierung auf Mantel und Felge gemacht und werde beobachten wie stark der Mantel wirklich rutscht (z.B. bei scharfen Bremsaktionen, wo der Reifen schon mal auf dem Waldboden durchrutscht).

*In diesem Zusammenhang eine weitere Zwischenfrage: Macht Ihr noch Talkuum zwischen Schlauch und Mantel?*
Ich habe kÃ¼rzlich wieder in so einem "Fahrrad-Fachbuch" gelesen, dass es sinnvoll ist, das Talkuum einzusetzen, denn dann kann zwischen Mantel und Schlauch eine Relativbewegung (Aneinander-Abgleiten) erfolgen und es wird verhindert, dass das Ventil abreiÃt. Mantel und Schlauch kleben halt nicht aneinander. Ich kann mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass dieses Aneinander-Abgleiten tatsÃ¤chlich stattfindet. Ich hab trotzdem wieder Talkuum reingeknallt!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Jetpilot (8. September 2010)

zu den zughüllen: Versuch mal folgendes:
Unter dem Oberrohr sind die Zughüllen ja verschraubt, löse also die Verschraubungen und zieh den umwerferzug soweit zurück, das er am rahmen (sitzrohr) anliegt, dann sollte er nicht mehr schleifen. Außerdem kannst du die Schwinge und die züge mit Tape abkleben, das verringert den lackabrieb.

zu den mütterchen:
warum nimmst du die muttern nicht einfach im rucksack(z.B. im Portemonet) oder direkt am ersatzschlauch mit und montierst sie dann auch nur beim aufpumpen?

Zum Talkum: Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das früher die Mäntel tatsächlich mit dem Gumminschlauch "verklebt" sind (adhäsionskräfte) sodass man den schlauch möglicherweise nicht mehr gut aus dem Mantel bekam. Das braucht man bei der innenbeschichtung der modernen mäntel wohl eher nicht mehr.

Zudem glaube ich nicht das eine Talkumschicht zwische Mantel und Schlauch die Haftreibungskraft so erheblich reduziert, das diese die haftreibungskraft des schlauches zur felge unterschreitet (zumahl die auflagefläche im mantel zu der auf der Felge unverhältnismäßig groß ist), der biegewiederstand des ventils ist in dieser größenordnung sowieso zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## schnarchsack (8. September 2010)

*Zur Umwerferzughülle:*
Das mit dem Lösen der Schrauben unterm Oberrohr und Verschieben des Zuges werde ich mir nochmal genauer ansehen (wenn ichs Radl zurück hab).
Das mit dem Tapen hab ich schon versucht - das ist aber irgendwie sinnlos, denn man müsste die Innenseite (die zum Rahmen hin zeigende ...) des Umenkhebels bekleben, was sich äußerst beschissen macht. Das am Umlenkhebel der Lack ab ist stört mich nicht so sehr - es ist ja auf der Innenseite, man sieht es nicht (zumindest nicht gleich) und das Ding ist aus Alu - was soll also passieren.
Ich sehe ehr ein Problem in der Schaltzughülle - dass diese zu schnell durchgescheuert wird und wenn die Stahl-"armierung" der Hülle erst mal frei liegt, dann gehts dem Umlenkhebel richtig an den Kragen. Ich hab keine Lust andauernd diesen Zug (samt Hülle) zu erneuern.
Bei meinem Hardtail hat der Umwerferzug ne Ewigkeit gehalten, ehe er mal so versifft war, dass er gewechselt werden musste. (die Umwerferfeder hat ja soviel Kraft, dass da ein Bissel Dreck im Zug/Hülle die Schaltpräzision nur unbedeutend beeinflusst - beim Schaltwerk ist das schon anders. Da muss Zug u. Hülle häufigerDgewechselt werden.)
Was ich schon überlegt habe. Man könnte die Hülle mit nem Kabelbinder an den Rahmen (Oberrohr) heranziehen. Daduch erhöht man aber die innere Reibung des Zuges - Auswirkungen auf die Schaltpräzision? Außerdem schuffelt dann der Kabelbinder aufm Oberrohr und da ist dann wirklich sichtbar der Lack schnell beschädigt - nun könnte man wieder ein Tape untern Kabelbinder machen / also das Oberroht tapen - aber was soll dass ...

*zum Thema Talkuum (meine subjektive Meinung):*
Wir "GLAUBEN" halt leider alle nur - wirklich "WISSEN" tun wir es nicht, ob es mit oder ohne Talkuum besser ist - ODER?
Einen Vorteil hat das Talkuum aber schon (hab ich schon unterwegs probiert): Wenn man erkennt, dass die Ventile extrem unter Spannung stehen/schief stehen, dann reicht es aus, das Rad aufn Kopf zu stellen, kurz die Luft des betroffenen Reifens abzulassen und anschließend einfach wieder aufzupumpen. Die Ventilschrägstellung ist danach weg, weil der Schlauch ja nicht am Mantel geklebt hat und sich so wieder "ausrichten" konnte.
Also ich sehe im Talkuum ehr einen Vorteil ...

*Zu den Mütterchen (meine subjektive Meinung):*
Also bei mir bleiben diese Teile dort, wo sie hingehören!! Da hab ich sie immer dabei und brauch mir keine Gedanken zu machen ob ich sie nun hab oder nicht. Ich fahr auch "schnell" mal ne Runde ohne Gepäck (Rucksack/Portemonais/...) und hab nur das allernötigste dabei (Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch und dem nötigsten Werkzeug).

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Jetpilot (8. September 2010)

Zur Umwerferzughülle:
Also ich habe sowohl die schwinge auf der innenseite, als auch den Zug abgeklebt, das ist nicht so besonders kompliziert und ist wegen farblich passendem tape auch nahezu unsichtbar. Es Schützt einfach den Lack und die Zughülle, da das Tape, wenn es durchgerieben ist (bisher nicht passiert) einfacher auszutauschen ist als die komplette Zughülle.
Das Problem ist ja wie du sagst, das die Stahlspirale irgentwann schäden anrichten kann, darum unbedingt irgentwie beheben! Bei mir hat übrigens nur der die zughülle vom Schaltwerk gescheuert.



> Daduch erhöht man aber die innere Reibung des Zuges


Warum? Außerdem schreibst du doch selber


> die Umwerferfeder hat ja soviel Kraft, dass da ein Bissel Dreck im Zug/Hülle die Schaltpräzision nur unbedeutend beeinflusst


dreck in der zughülle = mehr reibung

Zum Talkum


> Die Ventilschrägstellung ist danach weg, weil der Schlauch ja nicht am Mantel geklebt hat und sich so wieder "ausrichten" konnte.
> Also ich sehe im Talkuum ehr einen Vorteil ...


wo schrieb ich denn, es sei nicht so? ;-)
Sicherlich reduziert talkum die adhäsionskräfte zwischen Schlauch und Mantel, aber wie viel zeit spare ich effektiv dadurch, talkum einzusetzen? Ich vermute keine, denn das talkum muss erst im Mantel plaziert werden, gekauft werden,...

Ok, wenn einem permanent der reifen auf der felge rutscht, dann bringts vielleicht wirklich was, aber moderne Mäntel rutschen eigentlich recht wenig, auch bei niedrigen drücken. Ich fahre auf dem ams 2.25er nobbys mit 2,2 bar nicht unbedingt zaghaft (siehe z.B. galerie) und da ist bisher nichts gerutscht, das kann allerdings auch von der Felge abhängen, ich fahre die Flow.


----------



## Friecke (8. September 2010)

@Schnarchsack,
ich hatte mich lediglich daran erinnert, daß ich das Bild kannte und das da irgendetwas anders war. 
Nun die Auflösung:
Das originale Bild ist von User RobGonzo und die Bildunterschrift, mit der Aufstellung der Lager, ist wirklich anders, weil sich die Bezeichnungen seit damals geändert haben. 
Guckst Du hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/132248

Die grünen Überschriften auf dem geänderten Bild, scheinen korrekt zu sein.
Sorry, wenn ich mich da etwas verwirrend geäußert habe.

Ich würde mir einen SKF Lagersatz bereit legen, und dann die Lager selbst tauschen, wenn es erforderlich ist. So schwierig ist das nicht. 

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## schnarchsack (8. September 2010)

Also mit den Lagerbezeichungen bin ich jetzt doch etwas irritiert.

Kann jemand klären, wie die Bezeichnungen korrekt lauten müssen bzw. welche Bezeichnungen korrekt sind:

*Hauptschwingenlager:*
61803-2RS oder 6803-2RS

*Umlenkhebel/Hauptrahmen:*
61800-2RS oder 6800-2RS

Ich denke ja auch, dass der "RobGonzo" einfach nur die "1" unterschlagen hat.

@Jetpilot:
Also mit dem Tapen am Umlenkhebel bzw. an der Umwerferzughülle muss ich mich nochmal beschäftigen. Es ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, irgendwie zu verhindern, dass die Umwerferzughülle zu schnell verschleißt.

Das Talkuum-Thema sollten wir wieder vergessen. Das langweilt die anderen nur.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## jokomen (9. September 2010)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> Ich denke ja auch, dass der "RobGonzo" einfach nur die "1" unterschlagen hat.



Genauso ist es. Schau mal hier.
Da wirst Du die Lager ohne "1" nicht fnden.


----------



## ipzipzap (9. September 2010)

Woran merke ich überhaupt, das die Lager ausgeschlagen sind? Rad irgendwo einspannen und überall dran wackeln? Oder fällt sowas anders auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (9. September 2010)

es reicht schon, wenn du einmal am sattel festhälst und am hr hoch und runter drüchst (buchsenspiel) und einmal am tretlager seitlich hin und her drückst, da merkst du eigentlich sofort, ob da spiel ist, mit spiel fährt es aber auch komisch und macht geräusche.


----------



## ipzipzap (9. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> es reicht schon, wenn du einmal am sattel festhälst und am hr hoch und runter drüchst



hr?


----------



## bjoern.badst (9. September 2010)

Hinterrad!


----------



## Jetpilot (9. September 2010)

höhenruder


----------



## Salamander301 (9. September 2010)

@jetpilot: sind die dämpferbuchsen eigentlich normmaße oder individuell für den rahmen?


----------



## Jetpilot (9. September 2010)

Die Buchsen gibt es bei Fox:
http://www2.hibike.de/shop/product/...ferbuchsen-aus-Alu-fuer-ein-Daempferauge.html
Beim AMS sind es die 16X8 angegebenen (?)
das gleitlager muss einen Innendurchmesser von 12mm, einen aussendurchmesser von dementsprechend 16mm haben und 14mm breit sein.
Insofern müssten es normmaße sein, weil ansonsten der dämpfer nicht passt.
Bitte korregieren wenn falsch


----------



## ipzipzap (9. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Bitte korregieren wenn falsch



korr*i*gieren! *g*

SCNR! :-D


----------



## Jetpilot (9. September 2010)

aber es heißt doch korrektur und nicht korriktur? Egal...


----------



## ipzipzap (9. September 2010)

Ja, eigentlich schon. Trotzdem, guckstu:

http://www.korrekturen.de/beliebte_fehler/korregieren.shtml

Da ist auch erklärt, warum nicht mit "e".
Keine Sorge, gibt noch vieeeeel mehr, die das verwechseln ;-)


So, und jetzt wieder BackToTopic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (9. September 2010)

jo, wieder was gelernt


----------



## schnarchsack (9. September 2010)

*Hurra ich hab mein "Schaukelpferd" zurück ... *
Also es war definitiv der Freilauf, der ne Macke hatte. Mein Händler hat sich nen Neuen schicken lassen und entsprechend getauscht. Ich durfte den Alten nochmal anfassen. Er ließ sich nur sehr ruckelig drehen.

Nun bin ich mal gespannt, wie lange der Neue durchhält.

Falls es jemand interessiert, ich beschreibe das Problem es hier gern noch mal:
Prinzipielle Symptome: Knack-, Knarz- und Quietschgeräusche im Antriebsbereich.
Man hätte auch fast meinen können, es kommt vom Tretlager/Schaltung/Hinterbaulagerungen.
Das Kurriose war, dass diese Geräusche erst nach ca. ner halben Stunde Fahrzeit auftraten und das sie nur unter Last - also während des Tretens - auftraten.
Kurz bevor die beschriebenen heftigen Geräusche auftraten, konnte ich feststellen, das die "normalen" Klickgeräusche des Freilaufes plötzlich lauter/anders wurden, was mich schon etwas verwundert hatte.




Jetpilot schrieb:


> ... Beim AMS sind es die 16X8 angegebenen (?)
> 
> das gleitlager muss einen Innendurchmesser von 12mm, einen aussendurchmesser von dementsprechend 16mm haben und 14mm breit sein. ...
> 
> Bitte korregieren wenn falsch



Also wirklich korrigieren kann ichs nicht - vielleicht etwas präzisieren - bezüglich der DU-Buchse im Dämpferauge (vom Jetpilot als Gleitlager beschrieben):

Dazu wurden hier schonmal die folgenden konkrete Maße angegeben:
- Breite: 12,7 mm
- Innendurchmesser: 12,7 mm
- Außendurchmesser: 15 mm.



*Bezüglich der Alu-Dämpferbuchsen hab ich noch mal ne Rückfrage:*
Hier wurde ja schon mehrfach ein Link veröffentlicht, wo man diese Buchsen beziehen kann. Wenn man dort aber genauer nachschaut, findet man verschiedene Buchsen mit abweichenden Größen.
Welche Abmessungen sind denn nun für das AMS125 korrekt?

*Nächste Frage:*
Der Dämpfer hat ja 2 Augen. Sind die Lagerungen in beiden Augen identisch aufgebaut? - Werden also für beide Augen die gleichen DU-Buchsen und Alu-Dämpferbuchsen benötigt?

Vielleicht hat jemand nochmal ne kompetente Antwort.

So jetzt will ich in den Keller und mein "Baby" streicheln  - ne ich will mich mal mit dem Taping vom Umlenkhebel und Umwerferhülle an der besagten kritischen Stelle beschäftigen.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2010)

ja, die gleitlager in den dämpferaugen sind identisch. (Ich habe hier einen ausgebauten satz liegen) Du brauchst also vier der fox originalbundbuchsen und zwei zylindrische buchsen mit den von dir angegebenen maßen.


----------



## schnarchsack (10. September 2010)

OK - (Fast) alles klar.

*Eine Frage blieb bisher unbeantwortet (bezüglich der Alu-Dämpferbuchsen) - daher hier die Wiederholung:*
Hier wurde ja schon mehrfach ein Link veröffentlicht, wo man diese Buchsen beziehen kann. Wenn man dort aber genauer nachschaut, findet man verschiedene Buchsen mit abweichenden Größen.
Welche Abmessungen sind denn nun für das AMS125 korrekt?

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Segler1963 (10. September 2010)

Ich hatte ja versprochen mich zu melden, wenn mein Hauptlager getauscht ist:

Auf der Kettenblattseite waren keine Kugeln mehr drin, will heißen das Lager ist wohl durch Wassereintritt und daraus folgendem Rost fest gegangen und hat sich dann zerrieben. Auch wenn ich nicht der extreme Putzer bin, glaube ich, dass es daran liegt, dass ich natürlich je nach Nutzung und Wetter regelmäßig, um den Verschleiß durch anhaftenden Dreck zu minimieren, den Antrieb mit Kaltreiniger und Schlauch reinige und dann neues Kettenöl auftrage. Auf  die Gelenke des Hinterbaus, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer gebe ich nach der Putzaktion immer etwas Kriechöl mit Teflon um das Wasser zu verdrängen. Ich denke für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk werde ich das beibehalten, die Gelenke werde ich von außen mit zähem Lagerfett abschmieren damit erst gar kein Wasser oder Kaltreiniger in die Nähe von Dichtungen und Lagern kommen kann.

Wenn jemand andere Vorschläge hat..... her damit

Jörg


----------



## jokomen (10. September 2010)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> OK - (Fast) alles klar.
> *Eine Frage blieb bisher unbeantwortet (bezüglich der Alu-Dämpferbuchsen) - daher hier die Wiederholung:*
> Hier wurde ja schon mehrfach ein Link veröffentlicht, wo man diese Buchsen beziehen kann. Wenn man dort aber genauer nachschaut, findet man verschiedene Buchsen mit abweichenden Größen.
> Welche Abmessungen sind denn nun für das AMS125 korrekt?
> MfG schnarchsack



Die Aluteile sind vom Durchmesser ja genormt. Wenn Du Dich mal mit einem Meßgerät bewaffnet, Deinem Bike nähern würdest, könnstet Du so sehr schnell selber die Einbaumaße (Breite der Aufnahmen, oben und unten) ermitteln. Die Aufnahmebreiten sind ja bei jedem Bike anders.
Geht schneller, als zu schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2010)

An Segler: Eine alternative ist ein Handschrubber wie hier. Seit ich das benutze bekomm ich das rad bis auf die kette reinigungsmittelfrei gründlich sauber, ohne mir die finger schmutzig zu machen.


An Schnarchsack:
Die schieblehre sagt zu den Bundbuchsen:

d=8mm
D=12mm
Dbund=16mm
L=11mm (eventuell verschissen, vielleicht warens mal 12...)
Lbund=4mm

und zur zylindrischen Buchse: 
d=12mm (logisch)
D=15mm(abnutzung????)
L=12,7mm


----------



## Segler1963 (10. September 2010)

Hallo Jetpilot, die Gardena benutze ich schon für den Rest des Rades, für den Antrieb nehme ich die.
Jetzt muss ich aber los, die Sonne kommt raus und der Berg ruft.

Jörg


----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2010)

ich nehm das kettenreinigungsgerät des selben herstellers

viel spaß am berg


----------



## schnarchsack (10. September 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> ... Wenn Du Dich mal mit einem Meßgerät bewaffnet, Deinem Bike nähern würdest, könnstet Du so sehr schnell selber die Einbaumaße (Breite der Aufnahmen, oben und unten) ermitteln. Die Aufnahmebreiten sind ja bei jedem Bike anders. ...



Gute Idee - ich wollte halt nicht am Dämpfer rumschrauben, wenn ich nicht muss. Das kommt noch früh genug. Ein Teil der Buchse sitzt ja im Dämpferauge - ohne zu schrauben also nicht zugängig.
Das ist ja das schöne an so nem Forum, dass man sich (Informationen) austauschen kann, bevor man z.B. zum Werkzeug greift und was "verschlimmbessert", wovon man keine Ahnung hat.

@Jetpilot:
Danke für Deine Infos/Hilfe. 
Damit lassen sich die entsprechenden Buchsen etwas genauer "einkreisen".

So - am Sonntag will ich die nächste große Tour mit Freunden machen (120km im Vorharz). Ich hoffe, mein "Baby" zeigt nicht wieder irgendwelche neuen Ausfallerscheinungen.

*Noch ne Frage in die Runde:*
Habt Ihr nun eigentlich den Eindruck, dass es speziell beim CUBE AMS besonders häufig Ausfälle/Probleme mit den Industrielagern/Dämpferbuchsen gibt? Habt Ihr einen Vergleich zu anderen Fabrikaten (von Freunden)? - Oder ist dieses Problem bei mehr oder weniger allen Fabrikaten vertreten. In meinem Freundeskreis fahren fast alle Cube, einige wenige Trek bzw. Specialized - was die Händler in der näheren Umgebung halt so bieten.
Ich hab natürlich vorher auch mit den Leuten gesprochen (Erfahrungsaustausch). Nach deren Aussagen treten die Probleme bei allen Fabrikaten/Marken auf. Ich konnte also keine spezielle Häufung bei Cube feststellen.
Was meint Ihr?

Mfg schnarchsack


----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2010)

das mit den lagern gibts überall, ist eine frage der handhabung (z.B. gartenschlauchstrahl direkt drauf ricjten-ich dachte auch immer das macht nix...)


----------



## jokomen (13. September 2010)

Der Lagerverschleiß liegt im normalen Bereich. Ist aber auch von den Dimensionen abhängig. Größere Lager halten i.d.R. etwas länger. Ich habe mir angewöhnt, die Dichtscheiben abzunehmen (einfach mit nem Zahnstocher abhebeln) und die Lager dann mit Fett vollzustopfen (Dichtscheiben dann natürlich wieder drauf). Da die Lager keine Drehbewegung machen, sondern nur eine kleine Winkelbewegung ausführen, stört die ganze Fettpampe dann auch im Lager nicht. Hat aber den entscheidenen Vorteil, es kann überhaupt kein/wenig Wasser eindringen. So präpariert kann man das Bike auch mal kräftig abduschen. Und so halten bei mir die Lager bedeutend länger  Die meisten Lager sterben den Rosttod, weil Wasser eingedrungen ist.


----------



## Segler1963 (13. September 2010)

Bei mir war ja ein Lager komplett zerbröselt, das andere habe ich gerade mal aufgemacht: Ist noch etwas Fett drin, aber man kann den Rost schon sehen und es läuft rauh.

Ich denke aber zuviel Fett der falschen Viskosität behindert die Kugeln in der freien Drehung und fördert punktuelle Abnutzung, die letztendlich auch zu schnellem Verschleiß führt. Zähes Fett außen auf das Gelenk ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Schutz. Und natürlich weniger Wasserdruck beim putzen.

Jörg


----------



## schnarchsack (13. September 2010)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> So - am Sonntag will ich die nächste große Tour mit Freunden machen (120km im Vorharz). Ich hoffe, mein "Baby" zeigt nicht wieder irgendwelche neuen Ausfallerscheinungen.



Kurze Rückmeldung: Mein "Baby" hat mich auf der Sonntagstour nicht enttäuscht - alle Aggregate fkt. einwandfrei - Fullyspaß wie ich ihn mir immer gewünscht hatte.

Unter den Bikern (15 Damen und Herren) wurden auch wieder die vielen kleinen "Fully-Problemchen" diskutiert. Das Thema "Verschlissene Industrielager / Dämpferbuchsen" bot den meisten Gesprächsstoff. Als Ergebnis kann ich Eure letzten Meinungen teilen: Das Thema betrifft alle Fully-Marken gleichermaßen.

Ich wünsche allerseits gute Fahrt.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## schnarchsack (19. September 2010)

Ich muss mich leider schon wieder melden - mal wieder mit schlechten Nachrichten:
Auf der heutigen Tour hat sich die Verschraubung am rechten Horst-Link gelöst. Zum Glück hat sich das Problem rechtzeitig durch Knackgeräusche geäußert, so dass ich die Teile der Verschraubung nicht verloren habe und dank des mitgeführten Werkzeuges die Notreparatur in 10 Minuten erledigt war.
Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Verschraubung nicht durch einen Schraubenkleber gesichert war.

Ich hatte hier mal zwischenzeitlich den kompletten thead nachverfolgt. Irgendwo hatte jemand schonmal solche Probleme. Die Horst-Link-Lager scheinen für dieses Problem anfällig zu sein!

Ich kann Euch daher nur raten:
kontrolliert regelmäßig diese Schraubverbindung, nehmt entsprechende Impusschlüssel mit und *wundert Euch nicht zu lange über neue/ungewohnte Geräusche am Bike sondern geht diesen möglichst sofort auf den Grund. Jedes Geräusch hat eine Ursache! *Manche Geräusche haben eine unbedeutende Ursache aber manch andere Geräusche können bei zu langer Wartezeit "tötlich" sein.
Ich war heute beim Feststellen des Problems ca. 50km vom Heimatort entfernt. Wenn ich die Verschraubungsteile verloren hätte, hätte ich mich nur abholen lassen können. Eine Weiterfahrt wäre unmöglich gewesen.

Ich bin jedenfalls mal wieder etwas ungehalten über die "Qualität" von Cube. Ich werde morgen schon wieder bei meinem Händler auf der Matte stehen!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2010)

was hat es mit qualität zu tun, wenn sich verschraubungen aufgrund von erschütterungsbedingter vibration lösen? Schließlich weist Cube (und jeder andere hersteller auch) in den Manuals darauf hin, alle schraubverbindungen regelmäßig zu prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipzipzap (19. September 2010)

Hallo,

mein AMS125 ist neu bzw. ich bin erst 250 km damit gefahren. Mein Händler sagte mir, ich sollte bei 300km für die erste Inspektion vorbeikommen.

Heute stelle ich fest, das die Verschraubung am Hauptschwingenlager so lose ist, das ich sie mit der Hand drehen konnte :-(
Habe die Schraube erstmal handfest angezogen, da ich keine Nm-Angaben habe.
Und Knackgeräusche am Dämpfer habe ich auch seit ein paar Tagen :-( Sind das die Dämpferbuchsen bzw. Lager?

Anscheinend habe ich ein Montagsrad erwischt :-(

@Jetpilot: Ich denke mal, er bezog sich darauf, das Cube keinen Schraubensicherungslack verwendet, was für mich auch etwas unverständlich ist. Das sind ja keine Schrauben, die ständig bewegt werden, und da könnte etwas Lack meiner Meinung nach nicht schaden.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2010)

cube? wieso cube? ich denke, die Händler bauen die Dinger zusammen!?


----------



## ipzipzap (19. September 2010)

Die Händler bekommen das nur vormontiert, die bauen die Räder doch nicht von Grund auf auf.


----------



## ipzipzap (21. September 2010)

So, heute vor ner 20km Runde mal alle Schrauben gecheckt:

Das Hauptschwingenlager war schon wieder lose. Andere Schrauben waren zwar noch nicht locker, ließen sich aber mit dem Imbusschlüssel mit nur einem Finger drehen. An der Kinetik (ich denke mal das ist hier mit Horst-Link gemeint) war (noch) nichts locker, dafür aber an den hinteren Schwingenlagern. Habe alles wieder etwas fester gezogen. Nur handfest, weil nach "fest" kommt ja bekanntlich "ab".

Auch die Buchsen am Dämpfer habe ich mal nachgezogen, seitdem ist auch das oben beschriebene "Knacken" weg.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle mit den von Cube empfohlenen Nm-Werten? Dann zieh ich die mal richtig an und mach vorher einen Tropfen Loctite drauf.

Oder soll ich das meinen Händler machen lassen bei der Erstinspektion? Würde mich 15 kosten. Das ist schon die Hälfte weil Erstinspektion, normalerweise nimmt der dafür 30.

Allerdings denke ich, eine Erstinspektion sollte kostenlos sein, und er hat sich auch mit der Federgabel nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Habe da mittlerweile schon die dritte drin. Die erste war kaputt und die zweite hatte nur eine falsche Befüllung durch den Händler, was er nicht bemerkt hat und deshalb gesagt hat, die wäre auch kaputt und muß getauscht werden.

Dabei war in der Negativkammer einfach nur mehr Druck drin als in der Positivkammer und die Gabel kam nicht mehr ganz raus. Sowas sollte man IMHO schon wissen.

Allerdings ist das Rad noch neu (rd. 1 Monat alt, 295 km gefahren) und hat also volle Garantie. Deshalb würde ich eher zum Händler tendieren und es nicht selber machen.

Was meint ihr?

Gruß,
  Dino


----------



## chief70 (21. September 2010)

Hallo,
hier die Drehmomente vom AMS 125:

Dämpferbefestigung mit 6 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)
Verschraubung Huptlager 12 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)
Verschraubung Horstlink 6 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)
Verschraubun Umlenkhebel 6 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite) 

Gruß
chief


----------



## schnarchsack (21. September 2010)

*Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal folgende Werte hier aus dem thread rausgefischt:*
Dämpferbefestigung mit 6 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)
Verschraubung Hauptlager 12 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)
Verschraubung Horstlink 6 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)
Verschraubung Umlenkhebel 6 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)

Ich würde es "sicherheitshalber" vom Händler machen lassen und mit Ihm besprechen, das Du es in Zukunft selbst machen darfst - natürlich nur mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug - also müsstest Du Dir einen Drehmomentenschlüssel kaufen. Ich bin auch gerade dabei. Ich denke, die Investition lohnt sich.
Ich hab meins gestern zum Händler gebracht. Er will die Lagerachsen neu mit Schraubenkleber einsetzen. Er meinte, es müsste eigentlich Kleber dran sein aber bei Cube kann das wohl schon mal vergessen werden. Er nannte mir noch andere Beispiele, die nicht gerade für eine gute Montage-Qualität bei Cube sprechen.

Die "Horst-Link-Lager" sind diejenigen Lager, die nahe an der Hinterachse liegen. Bei mir war das nahe am Schaltwerk locker.

Meine Erstinspektion war übrigens kostenlos! Versuche mal, Deinen Händler zu überzeugen, dass die Inspektion auch kostenlos wird. Schießlich hattest Du ja doch einigen Ärger mit dem Rad.
Im Rahmen dieser Inspektion hatte mein Händler (zumindest laut seiner Aussage) die Drehmomente aller Hinterbaulager geprüft. 

Wenn man weis, dass alle Lagerverschraubungen mit Schraubenkleber gesichert sind, dann sollte man bei einem nachträglichen Prüfen der Anzugsmomnete allerdings sehr behutsam vorgehen, denn wenn die Klebeverbindung zerstört wird - man also schnell mal um nen kleinen "Ruck" weiterdreht, war alle vorherige Mühe mit der Einkleberei fast umsonst.

Übrigens hatte ich den Effekt mit der Federgabel auch (das nicht-vollständige Wiederausfedern auf volle 150mm). Ich hab dann mal mit der Dämpferpumpe und unterschiedlichen Drücken in den Kammern gespielt und gemerkt, dass es am etwas zu hohen Druck in der Negativkammer liegt. Ich finde das mit der Negativkammer eigentlich ne tolle Sache. Man kann die Gabel dadurch sehr feinfühlig abstimmen. Sie "schwimmt" quasi zwischen beiden Luftpolstern und reagiert bereits bei kleineren Unegenheiten.
Ich habe inzwischen den Negativkammerdruck sogar wieder etwas erhöht und hab damit nen leicht "verschobenen" Federweg zwischen ca. 140-110mm statt 150-120mm aber die Gabel ist dadurch eben sehr feinfühlig. Allerdings "geht" der Bergauf-Wiegetritt für mich nur noch sinnvoll mit Lockout. Ich finde die Gabel eigentlich echt klasse!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## ipzipzap (21. September 2010)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> Die "Horst-Link-Lager" sind diejenigen Lager, die nahe an der Hinterachse liegen. Bei mir war das nahe am Schaltwerk locker.



Ok, dann war mein Horst-Link locker und die Kinetik (bis jetzt) fest.
Warum heißt das ganze überhaupt "Horst"?



schnarchsack schrieb:


> Er nannte mir noch andere Beispiele, die nicht gerade für eine gute Montage-Qualität bei Cube sprechen.



Also das Hauptschwingenlager war defitiniv nicht eingeklebt. Habe die Verschraubung auf der linken Seite einfach so rausdrehen können. Die andere Seite hab ich noch nicht probiert, weil da das Kettenblatt im Weg ist.

Werde dann die Tage mal mit meinem Händler telefonieren. Diese Woche bringe ich das noch nicht weg, dafür ist hier das Wetter zu gut 


Gruß, Dino


----------



## schnarchsack (21. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> ... Warum heißt das ganze überhaupt "Horst"? ...



Bei Wikipedia geklaut:
"Unter dem Horst-Link versteht man das von Horst Leitner (AMP-Bicycles) entwickelte und patentierte Gelenk an vollgefederten Mountainbikes, welches knapp vor/unter der Hinterradnabe liegt. Dieses Gelenk ist Grundlage für den klassischen Viergelenk-Hinterbau. Patentinhaber ist mittlerweile Specialized."

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## kampfgnom (21. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> ...Warum heißt das ganze überhaupt "Horst"?...


Wikipedia ist ein erschreckend simples und effektives Hilfsmittel in Zeitalter des Zwischennetzes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipzipzap (21. September 2010)

Huch! Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, das SOWAS in Wikipedia steht...


...bzw. oder das es wegen nicht vorhandener Relevanz gelöscht wurde *g*


----------



## Jetpilot (21. September 2010)

in wikipedia stehen noch sehr viel weniger relevante dinge


----------



## ipzipzap (21. September 2010)

noch...


----------



## kampfgnom (21. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Huch! Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, das SOWAS in Wikipedia steht...


Selbst unter dieser Voraussetzung hätte Dich Google mit dem ersten Treffer unter 'Horst-Link' eines Besseren belehrt


----------



## Friecke (21. September 2010)

Moin,
unter http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienungsanleitungen/ findet man die CubeDrehmomente.PDF

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## schnarchsack (21. September 2010)

Nun hackt Ihr alten "Fully-Schlaumeier" mal nicht auf dem armen Kerl herum. Ein Forum ist zum Fragenstellen da!

Ich habe mir gerade selber mal das PDF mit den Drehmomenten von der CUBE-Homepage runtergeladen. Demnach sind die von mir und vom chief70 angegebenen Momente nicht ganz korrekt.

*Korrekt müsste es heißen: *
Dämpferbefestigung mit *8 Nm *+ Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)
Verschraubung Hauptlager 12 Nm + Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)
Verschraubung Horstlink *8 Nm *+ Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)
Verschraubung Umlenkhebel *8 Nm *+ Schraubenfestiger Mittelfest (Loctite)

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf68 (22. September 2010)

Jetzt werd ich aber verrückt!
Ihr habt irgendwie beide Recht.
Neue Drehmomentwerte für die gleichen Räder????
Wollt es ja erst nicht glauben. Zum Glück hab ich vorher mal nachgesehen.​ 
*Nach 'neuer' Drehmomentliste*:
*AMS100/125 ab 2007*
Dämpferbefestigung 8 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Verschraubung Hauptlager 12 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Verschraubung Horstlink 8 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Verschraubung Umlenkhebel 8 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest​ 
*Bis vor kurzem waren die Werte noch wie folgt angegeben:*
*AMS100/125 2007*
Dämpferbefestigung 6 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest​Verschraubung Hauptlager 12 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Verschraubung Horstlink 6 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Verschraubung Umlenkhebel 6 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest​ 
8 statt 6 Nm war hier nur für AMS, XMS bis 2006 vorgeschrieben!​ 
OK, gehoben hat es auch mit den geringeren Drehmomenten ... aber warum plötzlich die Erhöhung von 6 Nm auf 8 Nm ​ 
Gruß
Ralf​


----------



## schnarchsack (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

hier ich schon wieder:

Hab mein Rad heut vom Händler zurück geholt. Die Horst-Link-Achsen sind neu mit Loctite-mittelfest eingesetzt (kostenlos!).

Der Händler meinte, es wäre auch werksseitig Loctite dran gewesen - was ich nicht glauben wollte (selber hatte ich es nicht kontrolliert). Und er meinte, dass er es sich nicht erklären könne, weshalb es sich gelockert hat. Möglicherweise wurde bei der Montage unsauber gearbeitet (Fett und Loctite versehentlich gemischt?).

Na mal sehen wie es weitergeht. Ich werds kritisch beobachen. Als nächstes fahr ich am kommenden Sonntag ne 3-Stunden-MTBO. Da werd ich wohl die "1000km-Schallmauer" durchbrechen. Leider wird das Wetter voraussichtlich schlecht.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## WRC206 (24. September 2010)

Hey,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Rahmen vom 2008/2009/2010er AMS 125 alle gleich sind? 
Geht um den Federweg der Gabeln...der hat sich ja um 2cm gesteigert. Ist also auch der 08er Rahmen für eine größere Gabel geeignet?

Ich muss nämlich mal gucken, was mit meiner Gabel ist...also Lockout ist wohl schon mal hin...ölt und hat keinerlei Funktion mehr...mal sehn was da noch so passiert ist/passieren wird 
Wenn es mir zu teuer wird mit einschicken, reparieren etc kann ich evtl direkt auf ne andere (stabilere) Gabel wechseln.


----------



## messias (24. September 2010)

Also ich kann dir eine längere Gabel fürs 2008er AMS 125 nicht empfehlen. Ich hab selber die 140er Talas drin und fahre sie in den allermeisten Fällen auf der 120mm-Position. 140mm nutze ich nur, wenns wirklich ruppig und/oder steil wird, ansonsten wird die Fuhre damit vorne schon recht hoch und träge.

Edit: Die Geometriedaten sind 2008-2010 gleich geblieben.


----------



## WRC206 (24. September 2010)

Sollte vielleicht noch dazu sagen, dass ich fast nur noch "Freeride"mäßig unterwegs bin...hab nur kein Geld für ein anderes Rad  Und erst mal wird das AMS 125 schon was mitmachen...kommt noch ein kurzer Vorbau und breiter Lenker drauf und dann soll es ja schon ganz anders fahren. 

Von daher ist es meist recht ruppig 

Aber warum verbaut Cube dann von Werk aus so große Gabeln?
Soll jetzt nicht deine Antwort übergehen oder so...ich glaube dir schon. 
Nur interessiert es mich dann in dem Zusammenhang was es für einen Sinn hat.


----------



## messias (24. September 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Aber warum verbaut Cube dann von Werk aus so große Gabeln?



Warum? Na weil das die Gabeln sind, die es am Markt gibt und weil sie sicher ein paar Modelle mehr verkaufen, wenn sie den Mehr-Federweg-Hype bedienen.

Wenn deine bisherige Federgabel eh hinüber ist, hast du ja nichts zu verlieren. Ich glaube ich würde mir für dein Einsatzgebiet ne Revelation mit Stahlfeder und U-Turn holen, die spricht besser an als die Luftgabel und du kannst sie auf jede beliebige Länge einstellen, falls die dir die Winkel doch zu flach werden sollten.
Nur dein Hinterbau wird dann sehr bald nicht mehr mit deiner Gabel mitkommen...


----------



## Jetpilot (25. September 2010)

Das AMS ist sowieso für meinen Geschmack eher ein Long Travel Marathon als ein richtiges "All Mountain", weil:

- die Geometrie ist relativ Frontlastig
- die Komponenten stammen eher aus dem Leichtbausegment und sind mit "Freerideeinsatz" schnell überfordert
- die standartbereifung taugt für geheize bergab gar nicht, die maximal zugelassene Reifenbreite ist mit 2.25 relativ schmal
- der FW arbeitet degressiv und rauscht bei großen schlägen schnell durch, esseidenn, man entscheidet sich für ein ultrastraffes setup.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Das AMS ist sowieso für meinen Geschmack eher ein Long Travel Marathon als ein richtiges "All Mountain", weil:
> Kann man so stehen lassen
> - die Geometrie ist relativ Frontlastig
> Dem kann man aber entgegen wirken (z.b. kurzer Vorbau)
> ...


Ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## BikerRT (25. September 2010)

Also ich fahre das AMS mit sehr kurzem Vorbau von Spank http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...au-1-1/8-Zoll/Spank-2-Timer-Vorbau::3031.html und nem Holzfeller Lenker. Fahre meine Fox Gabel immer auf 140mm außer wenns steil bergauf geht. Das Bike fährt sich super und ich fahre auch inzwischen mehr in Richtung Enduro bzw. Freeride. Das Bike macht sehr viel mit, wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass ich nur 60kg auf die Wage bekomme. Größere Sprüng, Drops bis 1,20 ins Flat usw. macht es alles mit. Geht zwar etwas auf die Lager, aber die kann man ja günstig übers Internet neu kaufen. Das Setup habe ich bisher noch immer so, wie es mein Bike-Händler damals eingestellt hat. Ab und zu gibts auch mal am Dämpfer nen Durchschlag, aber das muss der wegstecken können.


----------



## monkey10 (25. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Das AMS ist sowieso für meinen Geschmack eher ein Long Travel Marathon als ein richtiges "All Mountain"...



Es ist und bleibt ein Mountainbike 



Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...weil:
> 
> - die Geometrie ist relativ Frontlastig
> - die Komponenten stammen eher aus dem Leichtbausegment und sind mit "Freerideeinsatz" schnell überfordert
> ...



Hmm.. find ich gar nicht, wobei ich einen Custom-Aufbau fahre.

- Geo ist eher Hecklastig durch (relativ) kurze Kettenstreben/Radstand, sowie Pike & 60mm-Vorbau. Ohne Absenkung geht mein AMS auf steilen, schwierigen Uphills schlecht bergauf. Im Vergleich dazu muss ich ein LV301 160mm die 170mm Gabel nicht absenken.

- der Rahmen ist schwer & stabil genug. Der Original-LRS für AM/ED fragwürdig, aber immerhin der gleiche wie beim Stereo & Fritzz, die ja ohne Zweifel "All Mountains" sind 

- anhand der Reifen sollte man kein Bike verurteilen, sondern einfach nach Einsatzgebiet, Sicherheitsbedenken sowie Wetter/Untergrund jene nehmen, die einen am besten passen. Sonst wäre ja das Torque Vertride 2010 mit FA/NN ja auch nur bestenfalls ein AM 

- was den Hinterbau betrifft, ein straffes Setup ist wahrscheinlich empfohlen. Ich fahre mittlererweile 30-35% SAG (im Sitzen). Dadurch ist man zwar manchmal aufs Propedal angewiesen (Dämpfer versackt im steilen bergauf dann extrem). Dafür ist die Performance bergab ganz gut (dann lastet ja weniger Gewicht am HR). Man nützt den FW gut aus, vor Durchschlägen hab ich trotzdem keine Angst...



WRC206 schrieb:


> ...evtl direkt auf ne andere (stabilere) Gabel wechseln.



Ich hab auch schon überlegt eine Lyrik od. 36er Fox ins AMS einzubauen. Würde ich aber doch nicht machen, die Rahmengeo ist dafür nicht wirklich geeignet. Falls du günstig eine Steigerung willst, dann wäre zB ein RS Sektor mit 20mm Steckachse sicherlich ein Fortschritt (aber VR-Nabe musst du auch wechseln).

Letztendlich sind jedem Bike Grenzen gesetzt, auch dem AMS125. Aber meist ist viel mehr möglich als man glaubt bzw einem vermittelt wird 

Nachdem sich mein AMS in diesem Jahr im schwierigen Gelände & Alpen recht gut geschlagen hat, werde ich trotzdem nächstes Frühjahr auf ein anderes wechseln. 

Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich mich bergauf & bergab mehr quäle als meine Kollegen auf 160-180mm Bikes und dazu noch ein größeres Verletzungsrisiko eingehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (25. September 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ich werde erst mal Lenker und Vorbau tauschen. Weiß nur noch nicht genau wie breit es wirklich werden soll...denke so an 700-740mm .

Dann folgt irgendwann eine Kettenführung und Bash...mich nervt, dass die Kette nach Drops immer runter ist. Da wird es wohl NC-17 Stinger werden.

Laufräder werden gefahren bis sie hin sind...dann kann man immer noch auf was stabileres wechseln...Reifen sind schon andere und werd da nochmal ein bisschen probieren wenn das Geld es zulässt...mich reizen immer nochmal Maxxis...sollen ja gripmäßig super sein.

Mit der Gabel werd ich die Tage erst mal bei meinem Händler fragen gehen, was sich da machen lässt...wenn es irgendwann eine neue geben muss, klingt die RS Sektor schon sehr interessant.


Ich denke auch, dass das Rad wohl doch mehr mitmacht, als man meint. Selbst nach dem Sprung vor den Landehügel (mit dem Hinterbau) ist alles in Ordnung...sogar das hintere Laufrad hat nichts abbekommen.

Beim Setup bin ich noch nicht so sicher...fahre zur Zeit 25-30% SAG und habe keine Durchschläge.

Berghoch wird inwzischen mehr geschoben als gefahren...von daher achte ich nicht auf Leichtbau oder wippen beim Uphill 

Geht wirklich (fast) nur noch um Bergabperformance.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. September 2010)

> Na ja Leichtbau bei einem Serien AMS  Leichtbau ist was anderes.




Die R1 ist eine Leichtbaubremse, der NN ist ein Marathonreifen.
So kann man nahezu alle komponenten tendenziell *eher* im Leichtbau/race segment ansetzen.
Warum nehmen die bei einem AM keinen AM reifen, wie etwa den Fat albert? Beim Stereo haben sie den schließlich auch verbaut?



> kommt immer auf den Fahrer an.


ich würde von mir behaupten, das ich es bergab gerne krachen lasse und da ich den Vergleich zu Muddy Mary, Big Betty, Ardent und ähnlichen habe, denke ich auch das ich den Schluss ziehen kann das der NN für richtiges FR nicht taugt. Er rutsch eben an stellen weg, wo die anderen noch haften und genau das ist der darzustellende Unterschied.



> der Rahmen ist schwer & stabil genug.


das Oberrohr ist kaum dicker als ne Coladose, das ding flext meklich und sichtbar allein schon durch Kettenzugkräfte. Der Rahmen ist eher ein Kompromiss zwischen Leicht und Stabil, so leicht wie möglich und so stabil wie nötig...



> Der Original-LRS für AM/ED fragwürdig, aber immerhin der gleiche wie beim Stereo & Fritzz, die ja ohne Zweifel "All Mountains" sind


Fragwürdig ist gut, bei mir ist am HR die Felge am Stoß auseinandergegangen, auf einem Wurzelfeld.
Das VR ist durch eine etwas unsaubere Landung "gechippt"
seitdem fahre ich die Flow.
Das der LRS auch am Stereo montiert ist (am Fritzz ist eine Sunringle Equalizer 27 (?) Felge verbaut) qualifiziert ihn noch lange nicht als AM/ED tauglich.


> ein straffes Setup ist wahrscheinlich empfohlen


glaube ich nicht, und wenn doch wäre soein das Hinterbaukonzept m.E an einem abfahrtsorientierten Bike fehlplatziert. 
Ich fahre es mit einem weichen setup, genau wie du, mit ca 30%sag
Der FW fühlt sich wegen der Kennlinie nach viel an (warscheinlich gewollt?). Solange ich keine flatdrops mache geht das auch recht gut...

Das AMS kann was, keine Frage aber den Vergleich im DH mit einem Enduro/FR hält es einfach nicht stand.


----------



## ipzipzap (25. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Die R1 ist eine Leichtbaubremse, der NN ist ein Marathonreifen.



Kommt auf das jeweilge AMS an. Bei mir ist z.B. eine Hayes Stroker Trail verbaut und keine R1.


----------



## schnarchsack (26. September 2010)

Hallo,

hier ich schon wieder:

Ich bin heute die 3-Stunden-MTBO gefahren - bei schlimmsten Wetter (Dauerregen und schlammiger Untergrund).
Das AMS hat ohne Probleme alles mitgemacht!!
Das "Gerät" hat zwar danach ausgesehen wie ein landwirtschaftliches Nutzfahrzeug und ich wie ein Erdferkel ...

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## wiesi991 (27. September 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Reifen sind schon andere und werd da nochmal ein bisschen probieren wenn das Geld es zulässt...mich reizen immer nochmal Maxxis...sollen ja gripmäßig super sein.


kann ich bis jetzt so bestätigen - sind auf jeden fall einen versuch wert


----------



## WRC206 (27. September 2010)

Klingt gut...kann ich denn dann ohne Probleme den FA von vorne nach hinten setzen? Ist ja eine "Front" Version ?!

Kann mir jemand noch nen Tipp zur Lenkerbreite geben? Ich stehe jetzt zwischen dem Holzfeller mit 700mm, Easton Vice DH mit 711mm und dem Truvativ Boo Bar mit 740mm . 
Original sind es ja 640mm. 
Vorbau kommt dazu wohl der Truvativ Husselfelt mit 60mm Länge.


----------



## monkey10 (27. September 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Klingt gut...kann ich denn dann ohne Probleme den FA von vorne nach hinten setzen? Ist ja eine "Front" Version ?!



der FA front geht hinten sogar sehr gut  

rollt und bremst recht gut. bei < 1,5 bar im steinigen war der pannenschutz aber suboptimal  darum fahr ich jetzt den BB TC 2,4 hinten...



WRC206 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand noch nen Tipp zur Lenkerbreite geben? Ich stehe jetzt zwischen dem Holzfeller mit 700mm, Easton Vice DH mit 711mm und dem Truvativ Boo Bar mit 740mm .
> Original sind es ja 640mm.
> Vorbau kommt dazu wohl der Truvativ Husselfelt mit 60mm Länge.



ich würd mir eher den 740mm nehmen und 2-3 wochen damit fahren. kürzen kannst ihn dann ja immer noch.

LG


----------



## wiesi991 (27. September 2010)

welche breite hat der FA? grundsätzlich, wenn der vorderreifen dann mehr grip hat ist das eine gute idee, weil die schwalbe normal einen geringeren rollwiderstand (besonders auf der straße) und ausreichend traktion haben (tombrider fährt zb so, wenn ich mich recht entsinne). wegen der front-version: das würde ich einfach ausprobieren, ob das passt.


----------



## WRC206 (27. September 2010)

Danke 

Dann wird es also der Breite Lenker und ein Maxxis für vorne. Mal sehn welcher...
Der Fat Albert ist in 2,25. Wird dann bestimmt auch nochmal gewechselt, aber nicht direkt...muss ich dann erst wieder etwas sparen 
Zur Zeit fahre ich noch den NN hinten und auch damit kam ich bis jetzt die heimischen Trails und "Downhills" runter. Selbst zwei Bikeparkeinsätze in Belgien hab ich damit gemacht. Wobei der schon, gerade bei dem jetztigen Wetter, gerne mal weggeht :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (27. September 2010)

wegen der maxxis würd ich dir emfpehlen mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419549&page=63
nachzufragen, am besten gleich noch mit detaillierter einsatzbeschreibung und dem verwendeten hinterreifen


----------



## Paran0id (27. September 2010)

Also ich fahre auch noch das AMS 125 und es macht defintiv einiges mit, man muss nur sehr viel mehr arbeiten als andere beim fahren. Auch Sprünge sind damit drin jedoch schlägt dann der Dämpfer regelmäßig durch (kommt aber auch auf die Landung drauf an) zusätzliches Problem des Durchschlages ist, dass die Bremsleitung für die Bremse hinten einiges abbekommt und so langsam aber sicher abgeknippst wird. Deswegen sollte man bei Sprüngen wirklich ein härteres Setup wählen das dann aber bei normalen Fahren wieder steinhart ist und so wenig Freude bereitet. Deswegen habe ich mir einen Freerider aufgebaut, der auch noch Bergauftauglich ist. Bin es leid beim Bergabfahren Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen und in Bikeparks würde ich auch gerne mal. Also imo ist das AMS ein gutes Bike zum Einstieg, für Alpencross oder Tagestouren, wers gerne etwas ruppiger mag mit Sprüngen und Bikeparkbesuch ist aber beim AMS nicht richtig.

PS: Die Sunringle XMS ride habe ich gegen ne Kombi aus XT Naben und Sun Singletrack getauscht. Somit kann man wegen der größeren Maulbreite auch eine Muddy Mary fahren, ist dann aber vom Platz her grenzwertig.


----------



## Jetpilot (27. September 2010)

oder aber mit dem AMS nicht springen


----------



## Galicier (27. September 2010)

Hallo liebe AMS Gemeinde,

den letzten beiden Beiträgen nur zustimmen. Fahre seit drei Jahren ein 125er, hat schon viel mitgemacht von 24h Rennen, Alpencross bis zu Bikeparkeinsätzen am Gaiskopf und in Leogang. Das Rad hält viel aus, ist aber dennoch einfach kein Freerider. Drops und Sprünge gehen gut, so lange die Landung stimmt, ansonsten geht dem Hinterbau schnell die Luft aus. Fahre übrigens seit 1 Jahr als Reifen FA (Front/Rear in 2.4) auf DT EX500 Felgen. Toller Gripp und gutmütig.


----------



## pepp (29. September 2010)

Hallo

bin auf der suche nach nem AM Bike,

habe ein Angebot fürs AMS 125 RX gemacht

1399,- 

plane Tagestouren,Alpencross und im Jahr vllt. 2 Tage im Bikepark aber ohne 2m Drops oder so. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Ahja bin 189cm 90kg 89Schrittlänge.

Danke schonmal


----------



## WRC206 (29. September 2010)

Habe gestern einen neuen Lenker (Breite 740mm) und neuen Vorbau (80mm) gekauft. Ich bin gespannt, wie es sich damit "wandelt".
Dass das AMS niemals ein Freerider wird, ist mir schon bewusst. Aber ich denke es lässt sich schon ganz gut bergab bewegen und macht doch schon einiges mit, wie ihr ja auch bestätigt.
Wenn ich die Grenzen erreicht habe sag ich euch bescheid ^^.
(Nein, ich werde es nicht absichtlich übertreiben und 2 Meter ins Flat jagen, nur um euch zu zeigen was geht..oder auch nicht! Kommt da mal nicht auf falsche Gedanken  )


@pepp:
Also wie du auch in den letzten Postings hier lesen kannst, wird das AMS auf die Verschiedensten Arten genutzt. In der Grundaustattung meine ich, kann man erst mal jegliche Bereiche ausprobieren. Durch das ein oder andere neue Teil kann man es dann auch noch mehr in eine bestimmte Richtung bringen und dahingehend "otimieren".
Es wird jedoch niemals in einem Bereich so gut sein, wie ein Bike, dass nur für diesen gemacht ist.
Dafür ist es halt vielseitig. Und das scheint ja genau das zu sein was du suchst.

Bei deiner Größe denke ich könnte es in 20" ganz gut passen. Ich bin 187-188 und komme damit gut zurecht. Dein Gewicht sollte auch nicht das Problem sein. Ich bin auch nicht sehr weit drunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepp (29. September 2010)

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Werd mal beim Händler fragen ob ich den SunRingle RideXMB LRS gegen was anderen tauschen kann. Hab nur schlechtes gelesen, oder hat sich da schon was geändert?

Ahja nochwas:
der Dämpfer hat ja ein Einbaumaß von 200mm.
Wieviel Hub hat denn der nun bei dem Bike.
Habe bislang den RP23 nur mit 200/50,8 gefunden. Aber hier im Forum auch schon von 200/57mm gelesen.

Wenns einer mit 50,8 ist -> geht sichs von den Hebeln her aus einen 57er zu nehmen oder schlägt dann orgendwo was an?


----------



## Jetpilot (29. September 2010)

bei mir schlägt die brücke der sitzstreben ans sitzrohr, ist wohl ein geometriefehler des 09ers, ist ein 200er dämpfer mit gemessen 51mm hub.
etwas mit mehr hub bei gleicher einbaulänge führt warscheinlich zu problemen


----------



## ipzipzap (29. September 2010)

pepp schrieb:


> Werd mal beim Händler fragen ob ich den SunRingle RideXMB LRS gegen was anderen tauschen kann. Hab nur schlechtes gelesen, oder hat sich da schon was geändert?



Darf ich mal fragen, wo da die Unterschiede sein sollen außer Stabilität, Gewicht und Haltbarkeit? Also bei LRS?

Ich meine, jeder LRS rollt. Je nach Marke hält der dann länger oder auch nicht. Oder was gibts da noch für Unterschiede?

Was haste denn schlechtes darüber gehört?

cu,
  Dino


----------



## pepp (30. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, wo da die Unterschiede sein sollen außer Stabilität, Gewicht und Haltbarkeit? Also bei LRS?
> 
> Ich meine, jeder LRS rollt. Je nach Marke hält der dann länger oder auch nicht. Oder was gibts da noch für Unterschiede?
> 
> ...



Also ich finde Gewicht, Stabilität, Haltbarkeit (Qualität) schon mehr als genug Gründe um sich über den LRS gedanken zu machen. 
hier übrigens das schlechte:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448572&highlight=SunRingle+XMB


----------



## broeckchen (30. September 2010)

Ein stabiler LRS macht einfach mehr Spaß, da er nicht so oft nachzentriert werden muss und den ein oder anderen Fahrfehler verzeit. 
Und wenn er gut rollt, bringt das sowohl berauf, als auch bergab etwas.


----------



## pepp (30. September 2010)

Hallo 

hab heute mein AMS125 RX angezahlt!!!!

jetzt gehts noch um den LRS. (vorne/hinten Schnellspanner)

Drin ist ja der SunRingle XMB Ride. 

Mein Händler würde ihn für 150 zurücknehmen.

Er hat mir weiters folgende Angebote gemacht: 
250 zuzahlen und ich erhalte den XPW1600 (ist standardmäßig im AMS125 The One drinne).
nächstes Offert: 150 zuzahlen und ich erhalte den Mavic Crossline.

beim Rad hat er mir nen super Preis gemacht, bei den LRS nimmt er halt den normalen Ladenpreis-> also nicht vergleichbar mit Internetpreisen, aber die 150 für den SunRingle find ich sehr fair.

suchen tät ich einen halbwegs leichten aber dennoch stabilen LRS -> wiege 90kg ohne Ausrüstung. 

wer kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## MangoAndreas (30. September 2010)

Hallo,



pepp schrieb:


> jetzt gehts noch um den LRS. (vorne/hinten Schnellspanner)
> 
> Drin ist ja der SunRingle XMB Ride.



Was willste denn machen? Für CC reicht der doch! 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2010)

spar dein Geld und lass den drin der drin ist, der Unterschied zu den von dir genannten ist marginal


----------



## pepp (30. September 2010)

Fahr selbst eher AM/EN lastig, drum wollt ich wechseln.

Aus dem Online Jungle tät ich sowas in der Art wählen:

XT-Naben, E540-Felgen,...


----------



## Jetpilot (30. September 2010)

ich würd eher was mit hope naben nehmen, da gibts ja unterschiedlich aufgebaute sätze und die naben haben den Ruf unzerstörbar zu sein, außerdem vom Sound her unübertrefflich.
Und XT Naben sind immernoch Konusnaben, also bauartbedingt weniger Haltbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paran0id (1. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab meine XMS gegen ne Kombi aus xt Naben und Sun Singletrack Felgen getauscht und bin sehr zufrieden, also diese hier http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...T-Disc-Sun-Singletrack-Laufradsatz->::91.html und dann Rot pulverm lassen.

Vorteil eines anderen Laufradsatzes ist es, dass man bei Felgen mit größerer Maulbreite breitere Reifen aufziehen kann. Die Xms limtieren, da sie recht schmal sind auf 2,25er Reifen.


----------



## kampfgnom (1. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...Und XT Naben sind immernoch Konusnaben, also bauartbedingt weniger Haltbar...




Sorry, aber das ist Unfug! Ein Radial-Rillenkugellager kann Seitenkräfte viel schlechter ab als ein Schrägkugellager. Es kommt demnach schlicht darauf an, wie gut oder schlecht ein 'Konuslager' gemacht ist. 
Bei RKL hat man halt einen definierten und (zumindest von europäischen Hrstellern auch eingehaltenen) Industriestandard auf hohem Niveau. Und wenn es doch kaputtgeht, kann man es ohne große Spezialkenntnisse als Einheit tauschen.
Aber glaube mir, gerade im Fahrradsektor gibt es genug Experten (Firmen), die RKL derart verbauen, dass sich diese binnen kürzester Zeit selbst zerstören...


----------



## pepp (1. Oktober 2010)

Klar die Konuslager brauchen halt mehr beachtung.

Was wiegt denn so ein Satz 
xt mit Single Track?


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Oktober 2010)

Große Seitenkräfte? Bei einem einspurigen Fahrzeug? Wo sollen die herkommen?
Und sogar bei zweispurigen Fahrzeugen werden überwiegend Radiallager verbaut, obwohl da sehr viel größere Axialbelastungen auftreten dürften, warum wohl?


----------



## kampfgnom (1. Oktober 2010)

Gerade im Offroadbereich brauchst Du für Spurstabilität eine Menge Toleranz gegen Stöße. Und um eine optimale Lebensdauer zu erreichen, müssten RKL eh axial vorbelastet werden. Und das werden sie in den wenigsten Fällen, zumindest nicht kontrolliert.


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Oktober 2010)

Warum verbaut man dann nicht Kegelrollenlager? Wäre bei so großen Axialkräften doch eigentlich viel sinvoller? Und warum werden im Gravitybereich überwiegend Naben mit Rillenkugellagern verbaut, die offensichtlich mehr zu halten scheinen als Konusnaben?


----------



## kampfgnom (1. Oktober 2010)

Kegelrollenlager wären ja nun etwas über, ne?

Das Problem von Konusnaben im Hardcore-Sektor ist einfach, dass es für solchen Einsatz keine passenden Naben gibt. Shimano und Campa sind die letzten Hersteller, die sich noch die Mühe der eigenen Lagerfertigung machen. Und für die sind solche 'Nischen'märkte zu unattraktiv. 
Benutzt man Fertiglager, kann man als Nabenhersteller einfach eine Baureihe größer und/oder breiter nehmen und bekommt eine entsprechend größere Robustheit. 

Es ist keine Frage, dass im harten Einsätzen mit entsprechenden Crashs etc. RKL entscheidende Vorteile haben. Ich wollte nur die Aussage "sind immernoch Konusnaben, also bauartbedingt weniger Haltbar..." nicht so stehen lassen, weil es schlicht falsch ist. Eine Schrägkugellagerung verträgt mindestens genaussoviel wie eine mit RKL. Sofern sie gleich dimensioniert ist! Einfache DT- oder sonstwelche Naben verwenden so kleine/einfache RKL, dass sie einer XT oder XTR in keiner Weise überlegen sind. Und gerade im Stall der preiswerten RKL-Naben werden diese - wie gesagt - derart ungünstig verbaut (entweder gar nicht oder unkontrolliert viel zu hoch axial vorgespannt), dass die Lagerung nicht annähernd die Lebensdauer einer gut eingestellten Konusnabe erreicht.


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Oktober 2010)

Bauartbedingt war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, gegen ein vernünftig gedichtetes Schrägkugellager ist nichts einzuwenden, aber gegen Konusnaben aus den besagten Gründen hingegen schon.
Was ich meinte war aber auch, das *Konusnaben* (nicht schrägkugellager!) wegen ihrer Ausführung einen höheren Wartungsaspruch haben und bei unterlassung dann auch weniger haltbar sind. Eine *gute* nabe (Hope z.B.) mit gedichteten Rillenkugellagern (Industrielager...?) mit Steckachse (gibt es überhaupt Konusnaben für 10mm/12mm/20mm Steckachse?) hält auch die auftretenden Axialbelastungen aus und ist einfacher zu handhaben als eben eine herkömmliche Konusnabe und ist m.E. langfristig ihr Geld auch wert.
Bei tretlagern ist es ja nicht anders, da haben sich rillenkugellager als Patronenlager (HT II) ja auch durchgesetzt...


----------



## kampfgnom (1. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...*Konusnaben* (nicht schrägkugellager!)......


Klingt vielleicht spitzfindig, aber Konuslager sind Schrägkugellager, nur eben nicht als geschlossene Baueinheit. Und bei entsprechender Dichtung (eben XT, XTR) sind sie auch nicht wartungsintensiver als RKL. 


Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...mit Steckachse (gibt es überhaupt Konusnaben für 10mm/12mm/20mm Steckachse?) hält auch die auftretenden Axialbelastungen aus und ist einfacher zu handhaben als eben eine herkömmliche Konusnabe


Das ist eben das Dilemma. Es gibt keine auf derartige Lasten ausgelegte Konusnaben. Aber wie gesagt, bieten RKL auch den Vorteil der einfachen Tauschbarkeit, sollte man die Lager himmeln...


Jetpilot schrieb:


> Bei tretlagern ist es ja nicht anders, da haben sich rillenkugellager als Patronenlager (HT II) ja auch durchgesetzt...


Das wiederum liegt eher daran, dass es deutlich aufwendiger wäre, eine offene Lagerung außerhalb des Tretlagergehäuses zu realisieren. Zudem kann man bei RKL die Aufnahmen einfacher gestalten und so die Kosten für Varianten (unterschiedliche Gewinde z.B.) gering halten. Eine Konuslagerung müsste zudem viel präziser eingestellt werden.

Was aber beim Einsatz von RKL immer beachtet werden sollte, ist die richtige Klasse in Lagerluft. Wenn die Nabe keine Einrichtung zum kontrollierten axialen Vorspannen hat, sollte man immer Lager mit reduzierter Lagerluft oder sogar geringer Vorspannung verbauen. 
Das nur am Rande, falls sich jemand neue Lager besorgen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (1. Oktober 2010)

> aber Konuslager sind Schrägkugellager, nur eben nicht als geschlossene Baueinheit.


 ja eben und darin sehe ich die schwäche der Konusnaben gegenüber den RKL-Naben die eben als wartungsfreie, geschlossene Baueinheit konzipiert sind, also abgesehen von dem mangel an Angeboten.

Theoretisch könnte man ja schrägkugellager/Kegelrollenlager als "Indurstrielager" ausgeführt und als geschlossene Baueinheit genau wie ein RKL verbauen, aber da man RKL einfacher (und damit billiger) bauen kann und die auch ihren Dienst tun finde ich die Überlegung wiederum überflüssig.


----------



## Phoenix121078 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo lieb Fan Gemeinde vom AMS 125, ich hätte da jetzt mal eine Frage, wie ist das bei Euch so gelaufen, mit dem Kauf und der Inspektion. 

Ich möchte hier nur mal kurz mein Erfahrung schildern um vergleichen zu können. Ich habe mich bei dem Händler in meiner Nähe, ein paar mal sehen lassen und mich über die Unterschiede der Räder informiert. Nach dem ich die Ausstattung mit anderen Marken verglichen habe, kam für mich nur noch das AMS 125 in Frage. 

Der Preis stand fest, über Zubehör ließ sich auch nicht mehr viel verhandeln. Bis die allerdings das Bike fertig hatten, brauchten die noch 3 Tage. Ich habe allerdings den Fehler gemacht und einen gewissen Betrag angezahlt. Also ich das Rad geholt habe, hat mir das ein Lehrling verkauft und nicht einmal die Grundlegenden Dinger erklärt, wie die Gabel ein zu stellen ist (Lust Druck pos/negativ  Kammer). Das Bike sollte auf mich eingestellt sein, da es mein erstes MTB seit langem war (ca 6 Jahre), hatte ich ja keine Ahnung, was für eine Performance so ein Rad hat. Nach einiger Zeit ist mir aufgefallen, das die Gabel und auch das Hinterteil Knüppel hart ist. Also habe ich mir eine Dämpfer Pumpe gekauft (auch in dem Laden wo das Rad her ist). 
Habe mich hier und anders wo belesen, was zu machen ist. Endlich federte die Gabel und auch das Hinterteil. 

Nach ca 500 km habe ich das Rad zur 1. Inspektion gebracht. Ärgerlich war das ich ca. 1 Woche auf mein Fahrrad warten musste, für mich unverständlich. Als ich nach einem Stempel im Service Heft fragte, sagte mir der Händler, normal machen wir das nicht, wir tragen das bei uns ein und dann war es das. Ist das normal? Ich bringe ein Fahrrad was fast 2000  kostet zur Inspektion und bekomme keine Unterlagen darüber? Kommt mir alles etwas seltsam vor. Wäre nett wenn der ein oder andere hier etwas Feedback geben würde.

LG Phoenix121078


----------



## wiesi991 (4. Oktober 2010)

bei mir konnte ich beim preis schon schön verhandeln, das zubehör musste ich dafür allerdings selbst bezahlen (ok bei 10% nachlass auf ein aktuelles modell finde ich das nicht dramatisch), dann hat mir mein händler das fahrwerk auf mein gewicht eingestellt und gemeint, dass wenn es so noch nicht passt ich jederzeit vorbeischauen und es neu justieren lassen kann. so war es dann auch. verlangt hat er dafür übrigens nix.
zur inspektion kann ich leider nix sagen, hab ehrlichgesagt vergessen, ob ich mir den stempel geholt hab oder nicht. normal hab ich aber einen, weils die erstinspektion war und die bei mir kostenlos war.


----------



## schnarchsack (4. Oktober 2010)

@Phoenix121078:

Also ich hab in allen von Dir genannten Dingen genau das Gegenteil erlebt:

Bei der Erstinspektion hatte ich mein Serviceheft vergessen und mein Händler hat darauf bestanden, dass ich nochmal vorbei komme mit dem Heft ...
Vor dem Kauf hatte ich en Super-Beratung/Einweisung was die am Rad verbaute Technik (Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen, ...) angeht ...
Auch bei den Defekten wurde mir immer relativ kurzfristig (2-3 Tage) und kostenneutral geholfen ...
Währen der "Verkaufszeremonie" wurde das Rad Luftdrucktechnisch auf mich abgestimmt - also eine Ersteinstellung vorgenommen. Ich hab mir natürlich später auch ne Dämpferpumpe gekauft und spiele immer mal wieder damit ein wenig herum.

Das man in Hochzeiten - wenn alle ihre Defekte an den Rädern reparieren lassen wollen - mal 1 - 1,5 Wochen warten muss, habe ich aber in meinem Laden auch schon erlebt. Zum Glück war ich nicht betroffen aber vielleicht trifft es mich das nächste mal. Wenn der Händler fair ist, bevorzugt er niemnaden in seiner Reparaturreihenfolge sonder arbeitet diese Aufträge der Reihe nach ab. Wer zu letzt kommt muss halt am längsten warten.

Sprich mal mit Deinem Händler - Kannst ihm ruhig Deinen Unmut ausdrücken. Allerdings darfst Du es Dir auch nicht mit Ihm verscherzen. Auf den Eintrag im Heft würde ich bestehen!!!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Segler1963 (4. Oktober 2010)

Also ich berichte hier mal von 2 Erfahrungen:

1. Kleiner Cube Händler bei mir um die Ecke: Es gan 25% auf ein aktuelles Modell mit einem fast unsichtbaren Transportschaden am Unterrohr. Den hätte ich selbst wohl erst nach Wochen bemerkt. Sattel und Vorbau sollte ich testen und hätte beides dann kostenfrei tauschen können bis es passt. Da ich gerade einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte und es manchmal etwas aufrechter mag habe ich einen verstellbaren genommen, Sattel hatte ich beim alten Rad schon herausgefunden was passt. Pedale wollte ich Kombi, die gab es umsonst dazu, auf das übrige Zubehör 10%. Bei der Übergabe wurde der Dämpfer erklärt und eingestellt, eine Pumpe bräuchte ich nicht, da könnte ich immer vorbei kommen. Zur Möglichkeit die Gabel einzustellen kein Wort. 1. Inspektion war frei, Serviceheft oder sonstige Unterlagen gab es nicht. Das Rad eines meiner Söhne (immerhin auch ein Cube LTD Team für damals  899,- ist auch bei diesem Händler gekauft, wie auch so einiges Zubehör. Da es ein recht kleiner Händler ist (1 1/2 Mann Betrieb) hat er natürlich nicht viel Teile auf Lager, die Wartezeiten liegen also oft am schleppendem Versand von Cube. Wenn die Teile dann da sind bin ich, egal was dran war nach 2 Stunden wieder unterwegs. Bei Kleinigkeiten (mir ist mal ne Schelle am Bremsgriff gebrochen, die ersten Bremsbeläge waren nach 500 Km schon runter etc. ) wird nichts berechnet.

2. Großer Shop mit mehr als 10 Mitarbeitern und mehreren Marken: Meine Freundin suchte ein neues Rad und aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen mit Cube wollten wir mal ein WLS probieren. Sehr lange Beratung durch einen der Inhaber mit anschließendem Vermessen und dem Angebot erstmal 3 Räder ausgiebig probe zu fahren um herauszufinden, was denn so passt. Ein Rad wurde sofort auf Ihre Maße eingestellt und wir konnte los mit dem Hinweis in 1 Stunde stünden die anderen beiden Räder für sie bereit. Beim 2. Rad war klar: Das muss es sein! War kein Cube, sondern ein Spec Stumpjumper Elite mit einem Listenpreis von  2.600,-- das wohl schon ca. 200 Km Probefahrten hinter sich hatte, was man aber nur daran merkte, dass die Bremsen schon eingebremst waren. Kurz und gut: Preis wurde auf  2.000 verhandelt, das Zubehör auf 10%. Wir haben das Rad nochmal dalassen müssen, weil der Händler darauf bestand es nach unserer Probefahrt nochmals zu reinigen und eine Inspektion durchzuführen. Eingestellt war es ja schon und da ich mittlerweile was Dämpfer und Gabel etc. schon etwas mehr Ahnung hatte war das im ursprünglichen Verkaufgespräch schon ausgiebig angesprochen. 1. Inspektion war dann nach ca. 600 Km kostenfrei, alles weitere kostet, wobei oft großzügig abgerundet wird, eine Bremsscheibe wurde nach kurzer Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller kostenfrei getauscht.

Beides für mich Grundsätzlich positive Erlebnisse, die mich darin bestärken nie ein wertvollesRad bei einem Versender zu bestellen. 

War jetzt etwas lang, Sorry
Jörg


----------



## neo74 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Wiederverkaufswert meines AMS 125.

Gekauft habe ich es 03/2008, es wurde sehr wenig gefahren (< 1000 km).
Gabel- und Dämpferservice habe ich 2009 machen lassen.

Das genaue Modell ist das AMS 125 K18 mit Rock Shox Revelation 426 UTurn (100-130), Dämpfer Fox RP23, Shimano XT/LX-Mix und Formula K18 Bremse.

Was kann man da noch bekommen?

Viele Grüße
Neo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2010)

neo74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage zum Wiederverkaufswert meines AMS 125.
> 
> ...




1 Euro und ich komme es holen


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Oktober 2010)

@neo74:

ich würde das angebot annehmen, für einen schweizer ist der euro schon ne menge geld...


----------



## Stefan72 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

was hat den mein AMS125 2009 mit Talas 140mm für ein Steuerrohr?
1 1/8, 1,5 oder Tapered?

Würde sie ungern ausbauen. Freue mich über jede Info.

Grüße Stefan72


Edit: Ist da vielleicht eine 1 1/8 Gabel mit Orbit Z 1.5 Reduzier-Steuersatz verbaut?


----------



## monkey10 (5. Oktober 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was hat den mein AMS125 2009 mit Talas 140mm für ein Steuerrohr?
> 1 1/8, 1,5 oder Tapered?
> ...



Genau so ist es 

Somit ist wohl klar welches Steuerrohr du hast


----------



## CubeAms125 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube das vorhin mein Dämpfer an meinem 2008er AMS 125 den Geist aufgegeben hat. 

Beim bergaufkurbeln hats plötzlich nach Heizöl gerochen als ich an meiner Trinkflasche nuckeln wollte......ein Blick auf den Dämpfer hat dann offenbart, dass rötlches Öl relativ kontinuierlich in Höhe des Lock-Out Hebels tropft.

Bin dann gleich heim und hab erst mal die Luft rausgelassen, damits aufhört zu laufen.

Da ich technisch nicht wirklich versiert genug bin um das Teil selbst auseinander zu nehmen, werde ich mein Fahhrad bei meinem Händler vorbeibrigen.

Hat jemand von euch schon einmal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt an seinem FOX RP 23 und kann mir sagen, was kaputt war bzw. wieviel es gekostet hat um es zu reparieren?

Vielen dank für die Anregungen!

LG


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Oktober 2010)

ich würde auf ne defekte dichtung tippen


----------



## DaKe (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Hier mein neues Cube 





Es ist ein 20 " Rahmen ! 2 fragen habe ich dazu noch ? Bin absoluter Anfänger also entschuldigt , wenn ich mich noch nicht richtig aus drücken kann !

Ich finde der Lenker steht ein bißchen weit weg von mir ? Kann man das Zwischenstück auch kürzer verbauen oder ist es besser , wenn man so viel platz hat ? bin selbst 186 cm groß ? aber ich finde ein paar zentimeter kürzer wären besser ? 
der hintere dämpfer : der hat ja 3 stufen ? aber woher weiß ich welche stufe ich drin habe ? habe da noch keine makierung gesehen das man sagen kann jetzt ist stufe 2 drin z.b. ?
welche reifen würdet ihr mir empfehlen noch drauf zu machen ? momentan sind NN in 2,25 verbaut ? wohne hier gaaanz tief im sauerland und würde mir eigendlich gern die FA 2,4 drauf machen wollen macht das sinn. oder doch lieber was in 2.35 ? Wohne so zu sagen direkt an der Strecke vom Langenberg Marathon und das werden so auch meine Passagen sein ?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## T212 (8. Oktober 2010)

Die Stufe siehst du nur recht schlecht, es sind aber Ziffern auf dem Rad. Hier mal die Service-Seite von Fox, da ist alles schön erklärt:

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html

Dort auf Dämpfer - Float - Float RP23 gehen, dann erscheint rechts die Bedienungsanleitung.

Und natürlich kannst du einen kürzeren Vorbau anbringen, die gibt's in vielen Längen und Winkeln. Wobei mir der verbaute eigentlich nicht zu lang vorkommt und ich bin nur 1,83 groß bei sehr langer Schrittlänge von 91cm.


----------



## DaKe (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Danke !

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## schnarchsack (8. Oktober 2010)

DaKe schrieb:


> ... welche reifen würdet ihr mir empfehlen noch drauf zu machen ? momentan sind NN in 2,25 verbaut ? wohne hier gaaanz tief im sauerland und würde mir eigendlich gern die FA 2,4 drauf machen wollen macht das sinn. oder doch lieber was in 2.35 ? ...



Ich hab das selbe Rad wie Du (gleiche Ausstattung) nur ne Nr. kleiner (18"). Ich hab mir von Anfang an die FA 2,4" drauf machen lassen (gleich so gekauft) - funktioniert prima!!
Allerdings muss ich Dir raten, den angegebenen Reifenluftdruck (2bar) nicht zu unterschreiten - sogar lieber etwas höher zu fahren (z.B. 2,5 bar).
Bei nem Druck von ca. 1,8 ... 1,9bar, fangen sie an auf den Felgen zu wandern - sieht man an der Schiefstellung des Ventils. Das kann dann soweit gehen, dass das Ventil abreißt - ist mir aber nicht passiert, da ich es rechtzeitig bemerkt hab.
Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die Sunringle XMB-Felgen (ich glaub die heißen so - oder?) nur für 2,25 (oder 2,35"?) zugelassen sind - auf jeden Fall nicht für 2,4". Die Praxis zeigt aber, dass es trotzdem geht!! Am Umlenkhebel (Hinterbau) und an der Gabel passen sie ohne Probleme durch! Ich kann Dir nur zuraten! Die Dinger fahren sich geil!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (8. Oktober 2010)

Am Stereo sind, hinten serienmäßig 2,4er Reifen verbaut, ist also auch herstellerseitig offenbar kein Thema.

P.S.
Ich würde die NNs erstmal in Ruhe kaputtfahren, sooo schlecht sind die nun wirklich nicht und es dauert i.d.R. eine Weile, bis man fahrtechnisch an ihre Grenzen kommt...


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte an die Sunringledingdong Felgen auch die FA2.4 dran gehabt. Hatte sogar vorher bei Cube gefragt. Da die Antwort: Sind nur für 2.25er Bereifung zugelassen. Aber nach einem "Psst ... aber nicht weitersagen"sagte der Kollege: Die gehen auch mit den FA2.4, geb nur ein wenig mehr Druck drauf. -> @Schnarchsack: Dein Reden .

Ich fand aber am Ende des Tages irgendwie die NN2.25 besser. Die pömpeln nicht so bei nassem Wetter und haben für das was ich fahre genug Grip .

Die FA2.4 sind nun im Keller ... sollte ich sie doch mal brauchen, habe ich sie .

Warum fährst Du nicht erstmal mit den NN2.25. Da Du gerade anfängst, denke ich wird das noch ein wenig dauern bis Du die ausreizen wirst ? Nur so ein Gedanke.

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn in das Sauerland


----------



## DaKe (9. Oktober 2010)

hallo

danke schon mal für eure antworten ! die sache ist das meine kinder auch fahren und diese saison ihre reifen eigendlich fast erneuert werden könnten ? und so würde einer der beiden die NN bekommen und der alte die FA ?

ich meine ich habe hier auch irgendwo gelesen das die ein bißchen mehr kraft beanspruchen ? ist das so ?? kann ich die schläuche die ich jetzt drin habe auch für die FA nehemen oder brauche ich da andere ??


gruß

daniel


----------



## broeckchen (9. Oktober 2010)

Das kommt auf die Schläuche an, auf der Packung ist der Einsatzbereich angegeben, z.B. 1,75" bis 2,5". bei conti oder 1,5" bis 2,5" bei Schwalbe. Ansonsten musst du mal schauen ob es auf dem Schlauch drauf steht. 
Wenn du sichergehen willst, ziehst du einfach neue Schläuche ein, kosten ja nicht die Welt.
Gruß
Nils


----------



## runningriot (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mal 2. Fragen wo ich mir noch etwas unschlüssig bin. Ich habe mir im August ein AMS 125 RX 20 Zoll ( bei 184 ) gekauft und bin soweit auch glücklich. Bergauf geht es gut nur bergab habe ich das gute Stück noch nicht unter Kontrolle, klar spielt zum einen die Erfahrung eine große Rolle, hatte vorher ein HT, aber ich merke das  wenn ich mein Gewicht nach hinten verlagere, ich sehr gestreckt bin und es mir dadurch schwer fällt die Kontrolle zu bewahren. Ebenso beim "jumpen" bekomme ich keinen gescheiten "zug" nach oben an den Lenker. Ich denke es liegt am Vorbau von Syntace (F149 Oversized) mit 120mm. Ich bin am überlegen wie weit ich runter gehe 90mm oder 100mm, da ich auch noch gute Klettereigenschaften möchte , bzw. immer gelesen habe das bei der kürze eben diese  etwas leidet. 

Jetzt die Frage, wie habt ihr das gelöst oder was könnt ihr empfehlen oder sollte ich mir einfach noch etwas Zeit geben?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe //  Anregungen


----------



## Bergaufbremse (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

hier mal ein Link:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6106528&highlight=ams+125+vorbau+80mm#post6106528

beitrag vom ab 8.07.2009 sollte für dich passen.

kannst ja auch mal die Suche für den Thread AMS 125 anwerfen.

mfg Bremse


----------



## bjoern.badst (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe ganz ähnliche Maße wie du. 185cm Körpergröße und ein AMS125 in 20 Zoll. Serienmäßig war bei mir ein 110mm F109 verbaut der natürlich auch viel zu lang war.
Bergab tat ich mich extrem schwer mit der Kontrolle.
Bin jetzt runter gegangen auf nen 70mm F109 und alles ist prima.

Bergauf ändert sich durch den "Kurzen" nur, dass dein Vorderrad schneller aufsteigt. Aber dem begegne ich mit dem absenken meiner Gabel.

Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike!


----------



## DaKe (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Danke für die Infos

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## horstling (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Habe mir einen AMS 125 Rahmen 2010 bestellt und werde also bald zu Euch gehören. Eine Frage beschäftigt mich unter Anderem:
Auf den Fotos des AMS sieht es so aus, als seien die Schaltzüge komplett ummantelt. Ist das so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (13. Oktober 2010)

ja


----------



## horstling (13. Oktober 2010)

Danke! Juhuu! Dann darf ich nochwas kaufen!


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Oktober 2010)

?


----------



## monkey10 (13. Oktober 2010)

runningriot schrieb:


> ...Ich denke es liegt am Vorbau von Syntace (F149 Oversized) mit 120mm. Ich bin am überlegen wie weit ich runter gehe 90mm oder 100mm, da ich auch noch gute Klettereigenschaften möchte , bzw. immer gelesen habe das bei der kürze eben diese  etwas leidet.
> 
> Jetzt die Frage, wie habt ihr das gelöst oder was könnt ihr empfehlen oder sollte ich mir einfach noch etwas Zeit geben?
> 
> Danke schonmal für die Hilfe //  Anregungen



Ich kann nur den Syntace VRO in Small empfehlen. Dann kannst du die Vorbaulänge zwischen 45-105mm variieren.

- Fahre ich die stadtnahen alternierenden Waldtrails, dann am besten mit 90mm
- Fahre ich technisch steil und lange in den Alpen bergauf, dann auf 105mm
- Fahre ich technisch und steil bergab, dann stelle ich auf 55mm

Mein AMS steigt leider beim Uphill trotz abgesenkter Gabel (auf 95mm) mit kurzem Vorbau sehr leicht. Darum ein guter Kompromiss...

Andererseits kann man mit dem VRO gut experimentieren und dann auf eine fixe Vorbaulänge mit entsprechenden Vorbau umsteigen.

LG


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Oktober 2010)

sattel weiter vor, 3cm wirken schon wunder


----------



## Andy_G (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
wollt einfach nur mal schnell fragen, ob ich ein Schnäppchen mache wenn ich dieses Cube 125 kaufe

http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?i..._ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=431&image=1&detail=1


Momentan fahre ich ab und an mit einem MTB von Kona durch die Gegend, bei dem man noch nicht mal die Gabel verstellen oder einstellen kann.
Ich möchte ein MTB mit dem ich langsam reinwachsen kann ins Gelände.
Soll ja auch mal schwieriger werden.

Bin ja Jahrelang nur Rennrad gefahren.


Beschissen bin ich mit dem Cube-Rad bestimmt nicht...

Für mich steht nur noch zur Auswahl

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-8-0_id_11641_.htm

ich weis es ist mehr *Marathon / Tour* und das Cube ein *AllMountain* 

wer schon viele Jahre MTB fährt weis was er kaufen würde ich noch nicht, aber das wird schon noch

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Oktober 2010)

@Andy: Ich meine, dass das ein gutes Angebot ist. Bei Bike-Discount könntest Du noch alternativ nach einem AMS125 RX 2010 schauen für 1599 EUR. Wie jetzt Bike-Discount als Versender ist, weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## Vincy (14. Oktober 2010)

@ Andy G 
An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal verschiedene Modelle Probefahren, damit du dir sicherer wirst, was du letztendlich willst. 
Schnäppchen ist es grad nicht, eher derzeit normal (Ende der Hauptsaison, Auslaufware). Die Preissenkung kommt wegen dem Auslaufmodell und zudem wurde die Ausstattung geändert (Bremse, billige Parts).


----------



## kampfgnom (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich wÃ¼rde nach heutigem Erkenntnisstand wohl ein Stereo bevorzugen. Das 2010er RX gibt es zur Zeit schon ab 1750-1800â¬...


----------



## BikerRT (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem AMS 125 in Bikepark zu gehen?

Ich wollte nächstes Jahr mal nach Leogang gehen und da wohl schön die Freeridestrecken fahren und ich wollt mal noch in Saalbach diese Big5 Karte nehmen und mit den Gondeln hochfahren und die Freeridestrecken dort runterbügeln.

Ich weiß, dass es kein Park-bike ist, aber ich selber bin auch ein Fliegengewicht mit 60kg und mit einer etwas strafferen Abstimmung des Set-Ups, sollte das dann doch gehen. Geht halt aufs material, das weiß ich, aber das ist zu Hause auch nicht anders, 2 mal im Jahr muss ich die Lagerbuchse am Dämpfer wechseln, weil sie ausgeschlagen ist. bin halt nen Matrialverschleisender Fahrer.


----------



## monkey10 (17. Oktober 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem AMS 125 in Bikepark zu gehen?
> 
> ...



Naja, für den BP gibts wirklich lustigere Geräte.

Aber wennst fahrtechnisch was drauf hast und schönes Wetter ist, dann wird´s schon die Big5 packen. Die einfache Blue-Line ist sogar ganz lustig, wenn man die Bremswellen vom Wiesenteil aus dem Gedächtnis löscht. Die X-Line bin ich eigentlich nur 2x gefahren, dann hats mir gereicht. Mit dem AMS kommt dort nicht wirklich Flow auf. Beim Adidas-Freeride (schwarze Strecke am Reiterkogel) musst halt den Roadgap weglassen 

In Leogang war ich dann gar nicht. Es gab noch weitere wirklich wunderschöne Trails/Touren in Saalbach/Hinterglemm (bei denen man auch die Gondeln zu hilfe nehmen kann, um dann öfters bergab düsen zu können).

Ich hab übrigens mein AMS eher weich abgestimmt, damit man die Bremswellen weniger spürt. Dafür hab ich dann die großen Drops/Sprünge ausgelassen 

Spass wirst auf jeden Fall haben!!!

LG


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Oktober 2010)

man kann das machen, man kann sich aber auch einen knopf an die wange nähen, ein klavier dranhängen und durch die stadt rennen...


----------



## possie (20. Oktober 2010)

Nach langem hin und her habe ich mir jetzt beim Händler in Hattingen das Cube AMS 120 LTD Team bestellt (Midseason Modell, wie das RX).

Er soll es Mitte November bekommen, hab auf jeden Fall angezahlt, damit nix mehr schief gehen kann...

Preislich fand ich die Geschichte auch ganz interessant:
Statt Listenpreis 2099,- bezahle ich 1889,- Euro für das Bike...

Und vor allem, ich habe es beim Händler gekauft, wenn was dran ist, hinfahren reklamieren, fertigmachen und Ende.

Vielleicht hätte man im Netz noch ein paar Euro gespaart, aber ich finde es sinnvoll einen Händler dahinter zu haben.. Erste Inspektion und dergleichen kostet ja sonst auch Geld, so habe ich sie inclusive..

Bin mal gespannt ob Cube den Liefertermin einhalten kann..

Für den ganzen Spaß habe ich erstmal mein Hobby Motorrad aufgegeben...

Von daher, bin ich da schon etwas ungeduldig.

Freue mich auf jeden Fall schon auf das Bike.


----------



## desktop (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

wo findet man denn mal Infos zu diesen LTD Modellen?
Auf der Cube Page seh ich da nichts. Was hat das 120er für ne Ausstattung?


----------



## js75 (20. Oktober 2010)

desktop schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo findet man denn mal Infos zu diesen LTD Modellen?
> Auf der Cube Page seh ich da nichts. Was hat das 120er für ne Ausstattung?



siehe hier z.B: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a38557/ltd-ams-125-team.html


----------



## possie (20. Oktober 2010)

Sorry,

ich habe das 130 Team gemeint. Habe mich verschrieben....

Sie hier auf der Cube Seite:

http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/pro-series/ams-130-team/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi possie,
das AMS 130 Team finde ich auch ganz interessant. Ist das richtig, dass die hier verbaute Fox Gabel nur in zwei Positionen (110mm oder 150mm) justiert werden kann und nicht wie beim AMS 130 Race in drei (110, 130 oder 150)? Macht sich das im Einsatz stark bemerkbar (Einschränkungen)? Ich finde es bei den FOX Gabeln immer etwas schade, dass die keinen Lenkerlockout haben. Das hat wohl nur die FIT Remote Serie von Fox. Für welchen Einsatz haste das Bike angeschafft. Fährste eher viel runter oder eher Touren? Bin nämlich echt am hedern. Zu Wahl sünden das Nerve XC oder AM von Canyon oder halt die AMS110er oder AMS130er Serie von Cube. Wobei ich das 130er Team schon rein optisch ne Wucht finde.


----------



## possie (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin das AMS 125 auf Mallorca gefahren und bin damit super klar gekommen.. Ich bin mehr oder weniger ein Wiedereinsteiger und hab mit meinem Univega HT-550 wieder angefangen..

Fahre tue ich eigentlich alles, ausser Bikeparks.. Ich mach gerne mal ne Tour nur am Kanal entlang, gerne mal bei uns die Halden rauf und runter..

Von daher finde ich für mich ein All Mountain am Besten...

Und wenn ich mit einem Bike super klar gekommen bin, dann habe ich auch keine Lust mehr noch nach was anderem zu suchen, zumal das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei Cube wie ich finde, hier super passt..

Ich hoffe nur das es wirklich zeitnah kommt, sonst muss ich mich doch noch was nach anderem umschauen.


----------



## desktop (20. Oktober 2010)

Hab von meinem Händler gehört, dass die 2011er Cubes Anfang November rein schneien sollen.


----------



## possie (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja, lt. Cube Seite sind es die 2011 Modelle, lt. meinem Händler sogenannte Midseason Modelle..

Ist mir aber auch egal.. Komponenten sind für mich erstmal mehr als ausreichend. Preis passt auch, was will ich mehr..

Wie schon erwähnt soll es Mitte November soweit sein.

I froi mich..


----------



## Walli1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hab` jetzt auch eines...


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Oktober 2010)

ich würde mal die zugverlegung hinsichtlich abrieb beobachten...


----------



## felixlight85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo und Grüß Gott zusammen!
Hab mich grad frisch hier angemeldet als neuer Besitzer eines AMS125.
Nach kanpp 200km haben sich mitlerwiele auch bei mir der Schaltzug an der WEippe durchgescheuert, weswegen ich hier gelandet bin.

Im Thread hab ich zwei Lösungen gefunden :
Tapen und Verlegen...

Gabs noch was bessere? bzw. hat vielleicht mal jemand Bilder davon, wie man den Zug besser verlegen kann?

Danke schonmal!

Grüße
Felix


----------



## wiesi991 (21. Oktober 2010)

das mit den durchgescheuerten zügen is aber schon merkwürdig - hab meinem bike schon ordentlich km raufgeradlt und bei mir is garnix zu sehen - hab auch mal die luft abgelassen und das ganze auf reibstellen abgesucht, aber nix gefunden


----------



## felixlight85 (21. Oktober 2010)

hmm, vielleicht liegt das an der Fähigkeit des Monteurs und es gibt ne Inkonsistenz in der Arbeitsanweisung zur Montage des AMS im Werk...

Mein Zug liegt direkt in dem Wipp-Bereich und ist nun mitlerweile echt angefressen  (siehe Bilder....)

Sonst bin ich mitlerweile mit dem Hobel echt zufrieden, nachdem ich direkt nach der ersten Tour die Gabel, Revelation, geschrottet hatte (UTurn) scheints nun zu halten!,

Grüße
Felix

P.S.
Stört ein aufgescheuerter Zug?? Reichts, wenn ich den abtape?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## broeckchen (21. Oktober 2010)

So nen aufgescheuerter Schaltzug ist nicht mehr wasserdicht, somit kann es zu Korrosion im Schaltzug kommen, dadurch kann dann der Schaltvorgang behindert werden. Es kann auch sein, dass der beschädigte Schaltzug an Steifigkeit verliert und "zusammengedrück" wird, das wirkt sich ebenfall negativ auf die Schaltgenauigkeit aus.

Bei meinem AMS 125 schleift der Schaltzug des Umwerfers am Rahmen. 
Den Schaltzug des Schaltwerkes habe ich auf Höhe des oberen Gelenkes der Sattelstrebe mit einem Kabelbinder "gepanzert". 

Gruß Nils


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Oktober 2010)

So sollten die Züge verlegt sein.


----------



## felixlight85 (21. Oktober 2010)

hmm, da ist der zug ja nur einfach auf die andere seite verlegt?!

das reicht? an der stelle ists doch genauso eng, oder nicht?
Muss mir das morgen mal in ruhe anschauen...

aber danke schonmal fürs bild...


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Oktober 2010)

ich finde die zugverlegung eh etwas ungünstig, da die züge sich beim bewegungen des hinterbaus (also ständig) mitbewegen. Das führt zwangsläufig irgentwann zu mehr oder weniger starkem abrieb.
Tapen hilft nur zeitlich befristet da man die ursache nicht bekämpft. Werde mir mal was ausdenken, erstmal sollte es helfen die züge möglichst straff am rahmen anliegen zu lassen, damit die schwinge eben möglich wenig berührt. Vielleicht mal die schrauben unter dem Oberrohr lösen und die züge nachspannen


----------



## felixlight85 (21. Oktober 2010)

naja, mit den bremsleitungen und dem schaltzug für hinten hab ich keine probleme, lediglich mit dem zug fürn umwerfer, aber der liegt schon STRAFFST am sattelrohr an, allerdings auf der linken seite...

Grüße
Felix


----------



## chief70 (21. Oktober 2010)

bei meinem 08 ams 125 ist sogar noch luft zwischen umwerferzug und wippe,
bei nem kumpel (auch 08er ams 125) haben wir festgestellt das die wippe nicht mittig sitzt, links weniger abstand zum sattelrohr als rechts da streifts am zug,
bei mir sind die abstände gleich. vielleicht liegt ja da euer problem.

gruß
chief70


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (21. Oktober 2010)

das aber hieße, dass die wippe verzogen ist(?)


----------



## chief70 (22. Oktober 2010)

nicht die wippe ist verzogen sondern die wippenaufnahme am rahmen hat nen versatz nach rechts, war wohl beim schweissen nicht richtig positioniert. auch den dämpfer muss man leicht nach rechts drücken damit er in die aufnahme passt


----------



## wiesi991 (22. Oktober 2010)

na da bin ich aber beruhigt  mein beileid an alle die das problem haben


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Oktober 2010)

@chief: das würde ich aber schnellstens (!) benanstanden, sowas fällt eindeutigst unter die gewährleistungsansprüche, weil fertigungsfehler.


----------



## DaKe (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Hab da auch nochmal ne frage ? habe das ams 125 2010 ! wenn ich den hinteren dämpfer feststellen will habe ich keinen großen unterschied zu der position wenn er offen ist ?? also er wippt auch ?? kennt das problem jemand ??

gruß

daniel


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Oktober 2010)

am dämpfer sollte es eine möglichkeit geben das öffnungsmoment für das ventil zu verstellen, das sollte so aussehen:




die stufen lassen sich durch leichtes herausziehen des knopfes drehen, wobei stufe 1 die weichste und 3 die härteste sein sollte.


----------



## FWck (22. Oktober 2010)

Und erst verstellen, wenn der Hebel auf ProPedal steht!


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Oktober 2010)

warum? Verstellst doch nur das shimpaket, oder wie funktioniert das im detail?


----------



## DaKe (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

war gestern nachdem ich hier geschrieben habe noch mal beim händler. mir geht es darum, wenn der dämpfer geschlossen ist wippt er immer noch ein bißchen .mir hat er erzählt das wäre so korekt.ganz zu gingen die dämpfer nie da wenn er geschlossen wäre und man über einen bordstein fahren würde die dichtungen drunter leiden würden ?
IST DAS BEI EUREN AUCH SO ?

gruß

daniel


----------



## FWck (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann ehrlich gesagt keine technische Erklärung liefern, aber in der Bedienungsanleitung heißt es:

So stellen Sie den ProPedal-Knopf ein:

Drehen Sie den ProPedal-Hebel in die Position *PROPEDAL* (siehe oben stehende Grafik).
Heben Sie den ProPedal-Knopf an (siehe Rahmen Nr. 2 in der nachstehenden Zeichnung).
Drehen Sie den ProPedal-Knopf im Uhrzeigersinn (ausgehend davon, dass der ProPedal-Knopf in Richtung des Fahrers weist), bis die gewünschte Einstellung  1, 2, oder 3  auf den ProPedal-Hebel (Nr. 3) ausgerichtet ist. Der ProPedal-Knopf klickt beim Drehen jeweils zweimal pro Einstellung. Beim ersten Klick verlassen Sie die aktuelle Einstellung, beim zweiten Klick drehen Sie den Knopf in die neue Einstellung.
Drücken Sie den ProPedal-Knopf in die neue Position (Nr. 4).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (23. Oktober 2010)

DaKe schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> war gestern nachdem ich hier geschrieben habe noch mal beim händler. mir geht es darum, wenn der dämpfer geschlossen ist wippt er immer noch ein bißchen .mir hat er erzählt das wäre so korekt.ganz zu gingen die dämpfer nie da wenn er geschlossen wäre und man über einen bordstein fahren würde die dichtungen drunter leiden würden ?
> IST DAS BEI EUREN AUCH SO ?
> ...


 
Ja, dass ist korrekt so. Es ist *keine* Lockout-Funktion (hat nur der RL), sondern soll das Wippen mindern! Wenn es stört, mit höherem Druck oder den Dämpfer anders abstimmen lassen (kostet ca 60-100).
http://toxoholics.de/foxservice.html


----------



## DaKe (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## wiesi991 (24. Oktober 2010)

nachdem weihnachten fast vor der tür steht hab ich mal ne frage zur vorbau/lenkerkombo:

ich habe vor, mir einen kürzeren vorbau und einen breiteren lenker schenken zu lassen, der lenker ist fix (Atlas AM, 725mm), der vorbau wird ein Evolve AM. 
jetz stellt sich noch die frage, ob ich den vorbau in 50mm oder 70mm länge nehmen soll. 

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Salamander301 (25. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du dein AMS eher abfahrtsorientiert einstetzt, dann 50mm; wenn du eher Touren fährst -> 70mm.


----------



## wiesi991 (25. Oktober 2010)

inwieweit meinst du abfahrtsorientiert? grundsätlich müsste das, was ich mache schon als tourenfahren gelten, wenn auch mit hauptaugenmerk auf den bergabteil, die höhenmeter werden aber selbst gefahren.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Oktober 2010)

> wenn auch mit hauptaugenmerk auf den bergabteil


also abfahrtsorientiert


----------



## wiesi991 (25. Oktober 2010)

wieviele nachteile bringen mir die 20mm weniger vorbau bergauf? sind doch einige fiese rampen dabei.

sry dass ich so dämlich nachfrage, aber ich kann mir bis auf die veränderten hebel nicht so wirklich vorstellen, wie sich das aufs fahrverhalten auswirkt


----------



## Salamander301 (25. Oktober 2010)

Dein Vorderrad steigt leichter; Gabel absenken oder mitm Oberkörper tief übern Lenker gehen.


----------



## wiesi991 (25. Oktober 2010)

hmm ich denke ich riskiers und geh gleich auf den 50mm vorbau - bis jetzt bin ich mit solchen extrementscheidungen immer gut gefahren  - danke für die beratung, bilder gibts nach weihnachten - fahrbericht nach schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (25. Oktober 2010)

ich kann dazu sagen: habe das ams eine kurze zeit lang im light-fr bereich bewegt und hatte(habe) nen 50er dran. Das das vr dadurch nenenswert schneller stiege würde ich nicht sagen, genauso wie sich das fahrverhalten auch nicht so erheblich verbessert hat wie beim wechsel auf einen 700er lenker mit 30mm rise. Allerdings hat der vorbau für mich als rucksackfahrer den entscheidenden vorteil, das man damit sehr viel aufrechter und entspannter sitzt lohnt sich von daher so oder so


----------



## wiesi991 (25. Oktober 2010)

zum vorbau kommt noch ein 725er lenker  - und das mit dem rucksack und dem aufrecht sitzen hört man gern!
zum einsatzbereich: ich habe nicht vor damit rumzuspringen, allerdings fahr ich gern in für mich technisch anspruchsvollen gelände und hoffe damit das fahrverhalten nochmals positiv zu steigern


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Oktober 2010)

ja, wenns steil wird verlagerst du mit einem kürzeren vorbau deinen schwerpunkt ja dem zwecke zubringlich nach hinten, so geht das vr bergab leichert hoch, wenn du mal über ne kante lupfen musst o.ä.

habe jetzt nen kurzen vorbau mit rise, damit ist es noch bequemer und bergab störts mich bei dem anspruch mit dem ams nicht mehr.

mein ams aufbau derzeitig:


----------



## schwed1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ich hätte auch eine Frage. Seit zwei Jahren fahre ich ein AMS 125 mit RS Gabel und Oro Bremsen, also die günstige Variante. Da ich lieber bergab fahre als bergauf und dabei auch gut Gas gebe und die technischen Sachen wie Stufen und Absätze bevorzuge (keine Sprünge) dachte ich mir, dass ein Enduro (mit so um die 160 mm Federweg hinten und vorne) evtl. noch besser wäre. Bergauf wäre ein Enduro sicherlich ein Nachteil, aber Bergab, da könnte man doch z.B. Treppen und Absätzen noch einfacher und schneller fahren. Hat jemand von Euch schon eine Enduro  gefahren und kann mir somit seine Erfahrungen im Vergleich zu AMS mitteilen.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## monkey10 (28. Oktober 2010)

schwed1 schrieb:


> ...dachte ich mir, dass ein Enduro (mit so um die 160 mm Federweg hinten und vorne) evtl. noch besser wäre. Bergauf wäre ein Enduro sicherlich ein Nachteil, aber Bergab, da könnte man doch z.B. Treppen und Absätzen noch einfacher und schneller fahren. Hat jemand von Euch schon eine Enduro  gefahren und kann mir somit seine Erfahrungen im Vergleich zu AMS mitteilen



bin schon einige enduros mit 160-180mm FW gefahren, die sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab besser als das AMS gehen...


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Oktober 2010)

naja, bergauf ist das AMS korrekt eingestellt schon ziemlich gut, zumindest im vergleich zu allen enduros die ich kenne.
Zugegeben, bergab setzt es nun keine maßstäbe , es sei aber darauf verwiesen, dass es wohl auch stark auf den fahrer ankommt. Ich habe damit auch schon einiges machen können, vorallem technisches geht wegen des straffen setups und relativ geringen gewichts m.E. recht gut.

PS: bikes mit 180mm sind für mich keine enduros mehr...
Ich frage mich, wie lange das noch weitergeht bis mal endlich eingesehen wird, das zuviel FW auch dem Fahrverhalten schaden kann.
Ansonsten würden ja alle DH-Pros sowas wie den Dreidoppelgott bewegen, was sie aber offensichtlich nicht tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (28. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> naja, bergauf ist das AMS korrekt eingestellt schon ziemlich gut, zumindest im vergleich zu allen enduros die ich kenne...



gut, ich hab den hinterbau ziemlich weich abgestimmt und fahre einen VRO vorbau in "S" meist in der kürzesten einstellung. bei langen anstiegen in den alpen korrigiere ich das, dann ists okay. trotzdem....

zB lapierre spicy & x-control 160, liteville 301 MK8 (160/170) & 901 (180/200), trek remedy 2009 mit 160, canyon torque vertride (180/180).. bin ich in letzter zeit im gelände probegefahren. alle gehen ohne absenkbare gabel(!) besser bergauf als mein cube ams125.



Jetpilot schrieb:


> PS: bikes mit 180mm sind für mich keine enduros mehr...



naja, ein 160er bike ohne bikeparkfreigabe, mit 20mm-laufrädern und steilem lenkwinkel sind für mich keine enduros, sondern "long travel AM" (wie auch immer).

leider wird in stabilen bikes mit entsprechender geo immer längere federwege verbaut. so hat inzwischen das enduro segment auch immer häufiger 180mm. das positive: diese bikes sind auch sehr gut tourentauglich 

wie du auch schon gesagt hast: mehr federweg heißt nicht automatisch, dass das bike besser bergauf (oder auch bergab) geht! hab mein zum enduro vergewaltigtes AMS jetzt auch um knapp 2kg erleichtert (bei gleicher od. besserer funktion/stabilität). es macht mir auch spass, jedoch erfordert es einfach mehr fahrtechnik und ist bei wirklich technischen und ausgesetzten touren in den bergen einfach etwas gefährlicher...


----------



## schwed1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

mit dem Hinterbau bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, nur die Gabel na ja. Würde eine Gabel mit ca. 160 mm Federweg bergab was bringen und gelchzeitig bergauf nicht viel verschlechtern? Wenn es so eine Gabel gibt, welche wäre es dann, die auch noch bezahlbar ist.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## monkey10 (28. Oktober 2010)

schwed1 schrieb:


> mit dem Hinterbau bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, nur die Gabel na ja. Würde eine Gabel mit ca. 160 mm Federweg bergab was bringen und gelchzeitig bergauf nicht viel verschlechtern? Wenn es so eine Gabel gibt, welche wäre es dann, die auch noch bezahlbar ist.



Hab das auch mal kurz überlegt. Aber IMHO passt für das AMS125 eine 160er nicht wirklich. Natürlich hat eine 160er-Gabel Vorteile - und damit meine ich nicht nur den Federweg. Es gibt ja auch Hardtails mit solchen Federgabeln...

Welche RochShox-Gabel ist denn bei dir verbaut? Eine Revelation, nehme ich an. Was genau stört dich an deiner Gabel?

Wenn du auch bergauf fährst, v.a. wenn es auch anspruchsvolle und steile Trails sind - und du einen kürzeren Vorbau fährst, dann ist bei meinem AMS eine absenkbare Gabel Pflicht. Da die Fox 36 Talas (vor 2011) bis auf 100mm absenkbar ist, hast du mit dieser die beste Balance zwischen Bergauf- und Bergab-Performance.

Meiner Meinung nach reicht aber im AMS eine steife und gute 140 oder 150mm-Gabel mit Steckachse. Ich habe mir anfangs eine Pike Coil U-Turn verbaut, der Steifigkeitsunterschied war sofort spürbar. Durch die Absenkung auf 95mm keine Einbußen bergauf. Und Stahlfeder ist halt... Stahlfeder  

Ist zwar trotzdem noch nicht ganz das gleiche wie die Bikes mit 160mm. Aber mit fortgeschrittener Fahrtechnik ist der Unterschied nur im Highspeed bei stark verblockte Strecken für das geübte Auge bemerkbar.

Da ich mir jetzt ein Enduro/Freerider besorgen werde, habe ich mein AMS mit einer Revelation Team (mit Steckachse) erleichtert. Ist eigentlich auch ganz fein, aber doch teurer als die Pike.

Wenn ich das Vertrauen in die Revelation gefunden habe (sie ist mir gleich bei der dritten Ausfahrt eingegangen, hab sie grad wieder bekommen), dann wär meine Pike frei 

Also meine Meinung fallst was günstiges willst: Such dir eine Pike, Sektor oder Revelation Team (ab 2010) mit Steckachse. Eine gebrauchte Talas wär auch fein, jedoch wär´s mir zu riskant, entweder auch gebraucht recht teuer - und doch defektanfällig (als Zweitbesitzer hast aber keine Garantie). Eine Pike Coil kann eigentlich nicht kaputt werden, und Feder od. Öl tauschen kann man sogar mit zwei linken Händen 

LG 

Ach ja, Nebenwirkung nicht vergessen: Wennst dir eine Gabel mit Steckachse kaufst, dann brauchst auch eine entsprechende Nabe am Vorderrad (umspeichen od. vordere Laufrad). Damit leider wieder zusätzliche Kosten. Aber auf eine Steckachse würde ich bei der Umrüstung keinesfalls verzichten (ist wichtiger als FW)!


----------



## oceanmind (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre dankbar für eine Einschätzung in Bezug auf die Rahmengrösse beim AMS 125. Bei meinem Hardtail fahre ich ein 44cm-Rahmen (17"), das passt perfekt, jetzt wurde mir ein AMS 125 in 20" angeboten. Ich fürchte, das ist einfach zu gross (entspricht wohl 50,8 cm).

Seht ihr das genauso, also habt ihr beim AMS die selbe Rahmenhöhe, die auch beim Hardtail passt, oder fällt es durch die Geometrie anders aus?

danke fürs Feedback!


----------



## kampfgnom (28. Oktober 2010)

Da die AMS-Geo eher an klassischen Rahmen orientiert ist -> gleiche Größe


----------



## monkey10 (28. Oktober 2010)

oceanmind schrieb:


> ich wäre dankbar für eine Einschätzung in Bezug auf die Rahmengrösse beim AMS 125. Bei meinem Hardtail fahre ich ein 44cm-Rahmen (17"), das passt perfekt, jetzt wurde mir ein AMS 125 in 20" angeboten. Ich fürchte, das ist einfach zu gross (entspricht wohl 50,8 cm).
> 
> Seht ihr das genauso, also habt ihr beim AMS die selbe Rahmenhöhe, die auch beim Hardtail passt, oder fällt es durch die Geometrie anders aus?



Räder von Cube haben ein sehr kurzes Oberrohr für die Rahmengröße (= Sitzrohrlänge). So hat zB ein AMS in XL (=22") eine Oberrohrlänge von 613mm und Sitzrohrlänge von 559mm, während ein Spezialiced Enduro in XL eine Oberrohrlänge von 645mm und Sitzrohrlänge von 520mm hat.

Ob dir der Rahmen passt hängt IMHO mehr von Oberrohrlänge als Sitzrohrlänge ab. Keine Ahnung, wie die deines Hardtails ist. Manche mögen ein Fully auch kleiner und verspielter.

Ich würde einfach probefahren (wenns geht nicht nur am Parkplatz sondern gleich eine Tour). Wennst du dich beim AMS als Umsteiger vom Hardtail auf Fully nicht wohlfühlst, dann würd ich es nicht nehmen.


----------



## oceanmind (28. Oktober 2010)

super, vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung!

Habe bei Müsing und Cube nachgeschaut, das Oberrohr wäre beim Cube 2 cm länger als beim Hardtail. Da ich einen 100er Vorbau beim Hardtail habe und einen kürzeren möchte, wäre das also zumindest kein k.o.-Kriterium. Kommt also aufs Fahrverhalten an, etwas verspielter wäre mir recht.


----------



## monkey10 (28. Oktober 2010)

oceanmind schrieb:


> super, vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung!
> 
> Habe bei Müsing und Cube nachgeschaut, das Oberrohr wäre beim Cube 2 cm länger als beim Hardtail. Da ich einen 100er Vorbau beim Hardtail habe und einen kürzeren möchte, wäre das also zumindest kein k.o.-Kriterium. Kommt also aufs Fahrverhalten an, etwas verspielter wäre mir recht.



Aber achte auf die Überstandshöhe!

Da du ja ein 44cm Sitzrohr gewohnt bist und beim AMS ca 2cm Tretlagerhöhe zu einem Hardtail hinzukommen, kannst du den Sattel dann um ca 8-9cm weniger versenken als vorher!

Wenn ich im technischen Terrain od. Steige in den Alpen unterwegs bin, stört mich das mehr als der geringere Federweg im Vergleich zu meinen Mitfahrern. Ich hab deshalb sogar bei Touren mit technischen Charakter und längeren Anstiegen sogar auf meine automatische Sattelstütze verzichtet, weil die mir wiederrum 3-4cm Versenkbarkeit nimmt.

In flowigen Passagen und leichteren Trails störts mich nicht so. Kommt also darauf an, was du mit dem Fully anstellen willst...

LG


----------



## schwed1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

*Was genau stört dich an deiner Gabel?*

Hauptsächlich der Federweg, ich denke ich bräuchte mehr. Denn an großen Absätzen schlägt die Gabel durch. Wenn ich dann mehr Luft reingebe, nutze ich den Federweg im Normalbetrieb bei weitem nicht mehr aus.


_*dann wär meine Pike frei *_

Was soll Sie denn kosten. Irgendwie komm ich mit dem Zitieren nicht klar

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## schwed1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

_*Seht ihr das genauso, also habt ihr beim AMS die selbe Rahmenhöhe, die auch beim Hardtail passt, oder fällt es durch die Geometrie anders aus?*_

Also ich hatte vor meinem AMS auch ein Hartail. Ein Cube Team. Bei dem war die Rahmengröße 46 oder 48. Jetzt habe ich einen 16 Zoll Rahmen, also 40,5 cm und der passt super, ist sehr handlich. Ich bin 173 cm groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 80 cm. Falls Du ein gebrauchtes AMS suchst, ich hätte eins.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (30. Oktober 2010)

> Hauptsächlich der Federweg, ich denke ich bräuchte mehr. Denn an großen Absätzen schlägt die Gabel durch. Wenn ich dann mehr Luft reingebe, nutze ich den Federweg im Normalbetrieb bei weitem nicht mehr aus.



das wird sich bei einer längerhubigen gabel aber nicht ändern. Entweder du nutzt im normalbetrieb (was ist das eigentlich?)  nicht alles oder aber die gabel schlägt bei dickeren sachen durch.


----------



## schwed1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

das ist wohl richtig, dass sich das im Grunde nicht Ändern wird. Ich habe aber bis zum durchschlagen noch 30 mm mehr Reseve und dann sollte die Gabel nicht mehr durchschlagen

Gruß Schwed


----------



## pepp (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe heute meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem AMS125 RX (2010, Gr.20") genossen. War sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab positiv überrascht, aber bei diesen Laubteppich kann man das Radl ja ned voll ausreitzen.

Mir ist heut aber aufgefallen, dass auch bei mir der Umwerferzug an der Wippe scheuert. 

Nun habe ich die Antworten bereits durchsucht:
Jetpilot: Tapen (hast du da Gewebeband genommen?) kannst du mal ein Foto von den getapten Stellen  online stellen?
hat schon irgendjemand eine sinnvollere Zugverlegung, als die Originale realisieren können? 

Danke schonmal
PEP


----------



## Jetpilot (1. November 2010)

Ja, ich hab Gewebeband genommen, aber die methode ist nur provisorisch gedacht (man muss das Band regelmäßig erneuern, weil es sich eben auch durchscheuert)
Auf Dauer werde ich mir wohl ne bessere Zugführung überlegen müssen.


----------



## pepp (1. November 2010)

Tja dass mim Gewebebandl werd i wohl auch mal machn müssn. Ich hab auch mal den technischen Support von Cube ein Mail geschickt. Mal sehen was da als Antwort kommt, weil unbekannt kann das ja ned sein. 


Was ich wirklich schade finde ist, dass es für Bike Hersteller offenbar kein Problem darstellt ein nicht zuende gedachtes Produkt zu verkaufen. Hier ist es die Zugaussenhülle. Und das bei nem Rad der xten Generation. Wenn das bei Hai auftaucht, weil die jedes Jahr mit 4 verschiedenen Hinterbausystemen auftauchen ok, aber bei so einem "klassiker".
Anderes Beispiel: Ein Kollege von mir hat ein Canyon Nerve AM. Der hat zwar einen Flaschehalter im Rahmendreieck, aber leider wird die Flasche vom RP23 aufgrund der großen Luftkammer penetriert. Da wurde wohl zuerst mit dem normalen RP23 gerechnet (für die Platzverhältnisse) und dann kam raus, dass die Kennlinien mit der gr. Luftkammen besser sind. 

Man kann zwar jetzt sagen, dass des kleinigkeiten sind, aber für den Otto Normalverbraucher sind die Räder jetzt ja ned grad billig. Also kann man sich da schon auch ein ausgereiftes Produkt erwarten. Sind ja jetzt keine Baumarktgeräte.

bg
Pepp


----------



## Jetpilot (1. November 2010)

der biker ist tester und endverbraucher gleichzeitig. Das wird wohl daran liegen, dass der Preiskampf unter den Herstellern so groß ist, dass ähnlich aufwendige Tests wie etwa bei den Automobilherstellern (da gibt es eben andere gesetzliche Regulierungen und Auflagen) bei der Verkaufbaren Stückzahl zu Kostenintensiv wären. (wieviele Cube AMS werden jährlich verkauft? 5.000 Weltweit? Vergleich das mal mit fast 400.000 verkauften Golfs 2009)
Außerdem sind die Bikes ja eigentlich ausschließlich modular aufgebaut, d.H. die Hersteller haben nicht viel Spielraum, was Anpassungen der einzelteile angeht.
Man muss damit leben und selbst auchmal was austüfteln.
Wenn du eine bessere Zugverlegung entwickelst, kannst du dich ja mal als Ingenieur bei Cube bewerben.


----------



## pepp (1. November 2010)

Deine Argumentation, dass im Fahrradbau vergleichsweise kleine Brütchen gebacken werden ist wohl wahr. Aber im vgl. zu einem Automobil stellt die Entwicklung eines MTB wohl einen wesentlich geringeren Aufwand dar. Vor allem da in diesem Falle AMS, sich ja seit 2007 die Verlegung der Züge eh schonmal geändert hat(in dem Falle die Bremse und Schaltwerk).

Naja aber das aufregen bringt ja eh nix, schau ma mal ob wir eine elegantere Lösung finden.


----------



## schnarchsack (2. November 2010)

@ pepp:
Versuchs mal mit normalem Kunststoff-Isolierband statt mit Gewebeband. Dieses ist zwar dünner, hat aber ne glatte Oberfläche.
Daher reibt es nicht so schnell durch. Ich hatte anfangs auch mit Gewebeband gearbeitet aber das war immer nach 2 Touren durch. Mein Kunststoffisolierbandtape hält jetzt schon 2 Monate (ca. 1000km) ohne das ichs erneuern musste. Klar sieht man Reibespuren aber dazu hab ichs ja angebracht ...

Den Versuch, den Umlenkhebel per Tape schützen zu wollen, hab ich aufgegeben - sch*** drauf ... wenn Du ein paar heftige Schottertrails gefahren bist, haste so schnell so viele Steinschlagschäden - da kommts auf diese nahezu unsichtbare Reibestelle (ist ja innen) nicht mehr an ...

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## bjoern.badst (2. November 2010)

Eines wundert mich an der ganzen Sache aber doch...bei der Menge an verkauften AMS gibt es ja relativ wenige mit Problemen. (Bis auf diverse Lagersachen, welche nun nicht weg zu reden sind)
Das heißt für mich das es nicht an der Qualität der Entwicklung, sondern an der Montage bzw. am Endverbraucher liegen muss.
Wieso schleifen bei manchen die Züge am Rahmen und bei anderen nicht? Warum schlägt bei manchen die Wippe an das Sitzrohr und bei anderen nicht?
Am Rahmen kann es kaum liegen, die werden in einer Lehre geschweißt und werden somit alle gleich vom Maß sein.

Alle anderen Problemchen, gerade im Bereich Fahrwerk und Bremsen, schieb ich einfach auf die unterschiedlichen Ansprüche bzw. Einstellerfahrung der Biker und sind deshalb nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oceanmind (2. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

klar existieren hier und da Probleme mit schleifenden Zügen und so weiter. Das Problem sind aber nicht die Züge sondern die Kommunikation. Heute ist es doch so: wenn einer Löcher in seiner Mütze hat, schreibt er in einem Forum dass er Löcher in der Mütze hat. Bis er merkt dass er die Mütze mit der Unterhose verwechselt hat (sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, mein Sohn macht das manchmal), und dort sind die Löcher absichtlich drin, damit die Beine durch können. Das Internet schützt halt nicht davor, dass man noch selbst denken muss/darf/soll. Über konstruktive Vorschläge freut sich Cube genauso wie alle anderen User. Mein AMS habe ich noch nicht lange genug, um überhaupt beurteilen zu können ob die Züge ziehen oder die Lager lagern, aber wenn ein Reifen zu wenig Luft hat, pumpe ich ihn auf. So einfach ist das  ride on.


----------



## schnarchsack (2. November 2010)

@oceanmind:
Tut mir ja leid, dass ich etwas schimpfen muss: Also, dass Du jetzt hier die von erfahrenen Leuten diskutierten realen Problem so herunterspielst, finde ich nicht ok!
Wenn Du selber keine Ahnung / Erfahrung hast, dann solltest Du hier vielleicht erst mal âdie Klappe haltenâ und mitlesen, mit welchen Problemen andere Leutz real zu kÃ¤mpfen haben! Wenn Du dann nachn paar 100km (oder auch 1000km) plÃ¶tzlich ein Quietschen/Knacken/... usw. an Deinem schÃ¶nen neuen âSchaukelpferdâ feststellst â oder wenn Du mitten in der Pampa stehst und hast z.B. die Horstlink-Lagerteile unwiederbringlich verloren, weil sie sich langsam un unbemerkt gelockert haben und Du die âMuttiâ anrufen musst, dass sie Dich abholen kommt (weil Weiterfahren unmÃ¶glich ist), dann darfste wieder mitreden ... Sorry, das war sicher etwas Ã¼bertrieben hart von mir formuliert aber das musste jetzt sein!

ZurÃ¼ck zum eigentlichen Problem (UmwerferzughÃ¼lle schleift am Umlenkhebel â Innenseite): Dieses Thema wurde hier schon ausfÃ¼hrlich diskutiert. Es ist sicher anfangs Ã¼berhaupt keine schwerwiegende Sache aber es kann leider eine daraus werden, wenn man das Tape nicht anbringt, dann schuffelt sich nÃ¤mlich die ZughÃ¼llle in kurzer Zeit soweit durch, bis die inneren Stahlsehlen frei liegen und dann gehtâs dem Umlenkhebel richtig an den Kragen: dann geht nicht nur ein bissel Farbe ab. AuÃerdem kannste dann vielleicht halbjÃ¤hrlich den Umwerferbowdenzug erneuern, der sonst eine Ewigkeit halten wÃ¼rde.

Viele Leute sind enttÃ¤uscht, dass seites des Herstellers son unausgegorener Sch*** fÃ¼rs viele Geld angeboten wird! Man denkt doch nicht, dass man da zu solchen âNotlÃ¶sungenâ greifen muss, um die Standzeit des Materials zu erhÃ¶hen.

Keine Ahnung, weshalb manche Leute mit soetwas Probleme haben und andere nicht â ich denke, vielen fÃ¤llt es gar nicht auf ... Und wo seitens Cube versagt wird ist auch schwer zu sagen (Montage, QualitÃ¤tskontrolle, ...) â uns Endverbrauchern ist das auch Wurscht. Wir sind einfach nur etwas entÃ¤uscht Ã¼ber diese unschÃ¶nen Kleinigkeiten, mit denen wir leider leben mÃ¼ssen ... sicher gibtâs bei anderen Herstellern wieder andere Probleme ... is mir schon klar!

Nichts desto trotz: Aber hier besteht kein Kommunikationsproblem!
Und dass man nen Reifen aufpumpen muss, wenn er zu wenig Luft hat ist "ein vÃ¶llig anderer Schuh" als ein Bowdenzug, den man Tapen muss, damit er nicht durchschuffelt, denn dass sollte von vorn herein garnicht erst passieren!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## pepp (6. November 2010)

Danke Schnarchsack,

genau mein Gedankengut!!!

Habe bereits von Cube ein Antwortmail erhalten. Allerdings wie zu erwarten war schicken sie mich mal zum händler etc. werd das dort mal anbringen!


----------



## ralf68 (11. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte die Frage nach den FOX Aluminium Einbaubuchsen für den FOX Dämpfer am AMS125 nochmal aufgreifen. Wurde auf Seite 59 schon mal gestellt ... mit Verweis auf Meßschieber.
Nun ist es bei mir auch so weit. Eine Erneuerung der Gleitlagerbuchsen und leider auch der Einbaubuchsen ist fällig.

Jetzt habe ich bezüglich der Breite zwei Messergebnisse:
1. Messung: Außenmaß über die alten Buchsen am ausgebauten Dämpfer jeweils 21,9 mm.
2. Messung: Innenmaß der Aufnahmen am Rahmen jeweils 22,4 mm.


Sind die alten Buchsen in der Breite verschlissen?
Oder ist 0,5 mm Spiel beim Einbau gewollt?
In welcher Breite sollte ich denn nun die neuen Buchsen bestellen?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## jokomen (11. November 2010)

Endscheidend ist hier das Maß am ausgebauten Dämpfer. Die Buchsen verschleißen ja nicht in der Breite, sondern nur in der Gleitlageraufnahme. Da hat der Monteur bestimmt mal aus Versehen in die falsche Kiste gegriffen.  Wenn Du aber soviel Spiel hast, würde ich hier die Teile mit 22,2 mm Einbaumaß nehmen, da hast Du etwas weniger Spiel. 22,2mm habe ich auch verbaut am AMS 125 Modell 2008. 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...minium-Einbaubuchsen-ohne-Gleitlager-8mm.html


----------



## kampfgnom (11. November 2010)

Wieviel sind denn an dieser Stelle 0,5mm? Da man die Aufnahmen ja schlicht auf Block zieht sollte das kein Problem sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (11. November 2010)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> Den Versuch, den Umlenkhebel per Tape schützen zu wollen, hab ich aufgegeben - sch*** drauf ... wenn Du ein paar heftige Schottertrails gefahren bist, haste so schnell so viele Steinschlagschäden - da kommts auf diese nahezu unsichtbare Reibestelle (ist ja innen) nicht mehr an ...



*Genau, blöd nur das irgendwann mal die Bremsleitung durch ist.
Bestimmt nicht die Erste, von den vielen Schaltzügen mal abgesehen.
Cube weiß bestimmt davon, hat wohl auch mal Überlegungen gegeben 
einen Rückruf zu machen, aber sie hatten dann doch keine Zeit weil 
Sie die Gewinne vom meistverkauften Mountainbike AMS zählen mussten. 
*


----------



## Jetpilot (11. November 2010)

Mögliches Problem:

Schwinge ist asymetrisch (abstand messen)

Abhilfe:
Zum Händler, verzogen

Oder aber der Zug steht nicht ausreichend auf spannung und liegt nicht am sitzrohr an, denn vorausgesetzt díe Schwinge ist Gerade, so sollte sie am zug vorbeikommen. Der Zug sollte möglichst gerade verlegt werden, also keinen so großen Bogen bis zur schweißnaht machen.

Ich habe zumindest das Problem mit dem Hinteren Brems- und Schaltzug lösen können:
Anstatt an stark bewegenden Teilen vorbei, habe ich die Züge nur an Starren Verbindungen montiert, nämlich auf den unterrohr und dann über die kettenstreben, auf der Antriebsseite aussen auf der Strebe unter dem Kettenstrebenschutz. So ist die relativebewegung von zug zu rahmen gering. Leider ist der Bremszug huerfür einwenig kurz, aber noch im akzeptablen Bereich. Der Umwerferzug scheuert bei mir nicht.


----------



## beuze1 (11. November 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Schwinge ist asymetrisch (abstand messen)



*Da ist nichts asymmetrisch oder verbogen.
Das ist halb fertiges Konstruiertes Zeugs das für teuer Geld an den Kunden gebracht wird.Für einen Preis von 2500 sollte man erwarten können und dürfen das keine Teile durch andere beweglichen Teile geschädigt werden.
Das ist eine von mehreren schlechten Original-Verlegungen und Cube schafft es bis heute nicht dieses Problem zufrieden stellend zu lösen.
Von den unterdimensionierten Hauptlagern möchte ich gar nicht erst Reden.

*


----------



## Jetpilot (11. November 2010)

> halbfertig Konstruiertes zeug...teuer Geld...2500â¬...muss man erwarten dÃ¼rfen...unterdimensionierte Hauptlager


 
unsinn. man kann nicht erwarten, dass ein hersteller der in kleinserien ein produkt fÃ¼r im durchschnitt 2000 Euro fertigt (und fahrrÃ¤der werden gemessen an industriellen maÃstÃ¤ben in kleinserien gefertigt) ein voll durchgetestetes Produkt auf den Markt wirft, nichteinmal die Automobilindiustrie mit viel strengeren Auflagen ist dazu in der Lage...

AuÃerdem stÃ¶rt mich, dass du meinen beitrag, der eigentlich eine LÃ¶sung anzubieten versucht als steilvorlage benutzt um dich hier Ã¼ber die ach so unfÃ¤higen hersteller zu beschweren.

Und das die hauptlager unterdimensioniert sind, glaube ich mittlerweile nicht mehr, das Problem ist wohl eher die Dichtung vor dem einwirken vom Gartenschlauchstrahl, der schmutz einspÃ¼lt und das lager so zum rosten und verschleiÃen bringt. Das VersÃ¤umnis der hersteller ist insofern allenfalls, den Kunden nicht ausreichend darÃ¼ber aufzuklÃ¤ren, wie er zu pflegen hat. (find ich auch nicht gut!)

Ich werd heute vielleicht nochmal bilder von meiner (noch nicht optimalen) zugfÃ¼hrung zu posten, die das Schubbeln vermeiden sollte. die hat allerdings nur noch wenig mit der ursprÃ¼nglichen zu tun...


----------



## ralf68 (11. November 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Endscheidend ist hier das Maß am ausgebauten Dämpfer. Die Buchsen verschleißen ja nicht in der Breite, sondern nur in der Gleitlageraufnahme. Da hat der Monteur bestimmt mal aus Versehen in die falsche Kiste gegriffen.  Wenn Du aber soviel Spiel hast, würde ich hier die Teile mit 22,2 mm Einbaumaß nehmen, da hast Du etwas weniger Spiel. 22,2mm habe ich auch verbaut am AMS 125 Modell 2008.
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...minium-Einbaubuchsen-ohne-Gleitlager-8mm.html


 
Danke jokomen,
fühl mich mit der vorgeschlagenen Buchsenbreite 22,2 mm wesentlich wohler ... Bestellung ist schon weg


----------



## beuze1 (12. November 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> man kann nicht erwarten, dass ein hersteller der in kleinserien ein produkt für im durchschnitt 2000 Euro fertigt ein voll durchgetestetes Produkt auf den Markt wirft,



*Kann man nicht?
Sollte man aber können!*


----------



## chief70 (12. November 2010)

scheint wohl an der fertigungstoleranz zu liegen, bei ist an bremsleitung und am umwerferzug genügend platz, habe da kein problem


----------



## Jetpilot (12. November 2010)

@chief70
ich glaube nicht, dass es an den fertigungstoleranzen liegt.
Auf dem Bild sieht man, dass der zug entlang des sitzrohrs einen bogen bis hoch zur schweißnaht macht. Aber der Zug sollte eigentlich etwas niedriger verlaufen, sodass er beim einfedern genau in der biegung der Schwinge liegt.
Kannst ja mal versuchen den zug mal zu straffen, vielleicht hilft das ja?


----------



## horstling (12. November 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> @chief70
> ich glaube nicht, dass es an den fertigungstoleranzen liegt.
> Auf dem Bild sieht man, dass der zug entlang des sitzrohrs einen bogen bis hoch zur schweißnaht macht. Aber der Zug sollte eigentlich etwas niedriger verlaufen, sodass er beim einfedern genau in der biegung der Schwinge liegt.
> Kannst ja mal versuchen den zug mal zu straffen, vielleicht hilft das ja?



Hier ist meine Lösung. Habe das beim Neuaufbau einfach instinktiv so gemacht, ohne das von Euch angesprochene Problem zu kennen. Bisher keine Schleifstellen.







[/URL][/IMG]

Vielleicht nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber es funzt.


----------



## Jetpilot (12. November 2010)

was mich interessieren würde:
was passiert, wenn der dämpfer voll einfedert? gibts da berührpunkte? Oder geht alles sauber aneinender vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstling (12. November 2010)

Habe das mit total leerem Dämpfer montiert. Da scheuerte nichts. Bremsleitung und hinterer Schaltzug steigen hoch und der Umwerferzug wird nicht berührt. Wie gesagt, eng anliegende Züge sehen besser aus, aber...
Wie hast Du es bei Dir am Unterrohr gelöst? Kabelbinder?


----------



## Salamander301 (12. November 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Anstatt an stark bewegenden Teilen vorbei, habe ich die Züge nur an Starren Verbindungen montiert, nämlich auf den unterrohr und dann über die kettenstreben, auf der Antriebsseite aussen auf der Strebe unter dem Kettenstrebenschutz.


Könnetst du bitte mal ein bild machen? Wo hast du den zug am Unterrohr festgemacht?
Danke


----------



## jokomen (12. November 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Und das die hauptlager unterdimensioniert sind, glaube ich mittlerweile nicht mehr, das Problem ist wohl eher die Dichtung vor dem einwirken vom Gartenschlauchstrahl, der schmutz einspült und das lager so zum rosten und verschleißen bringt. Das Versäumnis der hersteller ist insofern allenfalls, den Kunden nicht ausreichend darüber aufzuklären, wie er zu pflegen hat. (find ich auch nicht gut!)



Na so ganz kann ich dem nicht zustimmen! Bei mir halten die (meiner Meinung nach auch unterdimensionierten Lager) Lager auch nicht sehr lange. Als Standzeiten je nach Fahrweise habe ich im Schnitt alle 6 Monate einen  Wechsel. Egal, ob ich die Lager mit oder ohne Wasser behandle.  Ein wenig länger halten die Lager, wenn ich die Dichtkappen vor dem Einbau entferne und die Lager dann komplett mit Fett auffülle und Dichtkappen wieder drauf mache. Das verhindert dann weitgehenst den Wassereinbruch. Das letzte so vorbehandelte Lager hielt dann so 8 Monate, bis das Lager *mechanisch* den Geist aufgab (Lager zerrieben, kein Rost / Wasser innen erlkennbar). Das ist auch der Grund warum ich das Lager nicht für ausreichend dimensioniert halte! Fakt ist, dass diese Lager mit einem 0.1 tonnen-Biker mit gutem Drehmoment, ein großes Problem haben, die Belastungen wegzustecken. (Zur Info: Mit dem Teil fahre ich nur Touren, keine Dropes > 30 cm !)

Bin wenigstens froh, dass der mittlerweile dritte Hinterbau schon fast 1 Jahr hält. Die anderen beiden Hinterbauten haben da leider schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit die Biege gemacht.


----------



## Jetpilot (12. November 2010)

Die cube-ingenieure haben sich bei der Lagergröße schon was gedacht und da du anscheinend nicht nur die lager zu überlasten scheinst würde ich das auf hohes Gewicht und nicht unbedingt auf unterdimensionierte lager schieben.

mein vater ist auch ein etwas wuchtigerer mensch und hat bei einem Cube fritzz die Schraube an dem Umlenkhebel abgerissen, augescheinlich war die schnittlast zu hoch, das aber dürfte daran liegen, dass er mit ausrüstung das höchstzulässige gesammtgewicht um fast 10kg überschreitet. Insofern kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die so auftretenden Belastungen nicht mehr Bereich liegen für den das Bike ausgelegt ist.

Insofern ist das Lager FÜR DICH unterdimensioniert, hält im von cube definierten bereich aber sehr wohl! 
Falls du das nicht glaubst, kannst du ja die wirkende Kraft ausrechnen und mit den Herstellerangaben des Lagerherstellers Vergleichen. Solltest du beim einsetzten der Höchtzulässigen Werte ein Ergebnis bekommen, das oberhalb der Lagerbelastungsgrenze liegt, kannst du ja Cube anschreiben und ihnen das mitteilen, darüber würden die sich ganz sicher freuen!


----------



## jokomen (12. November 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Die cube-ingenieure haben sich bei der Lagergröße schon was gedacht und da du anscheinend nicht nur die lager zu überlasten scheinst würde ich das auf hohes Gewicht und nicht unbedingt auf unterdimensionierte lager schieben.



Wieso hohes /zu hohes Gewicht??? Als Gesamtgewicht gibt CUBE ja selber für ein MTB 115 kg aus! Wenn ich mich also dann mit dem Gesamtgewicht am Ende des Bereiches befinde, sollte hier das Material die Belastungen doch auch aushalten, oder ??? Andere Fabrikate, die ich fahre (die ähnliche zulässige Gesamtgewichte angeben) schaffen das doch auch ?  Gibt es da vielleicht auch noch Datenblätter, wieviel Drehmoment man einem Cube-MTB zumuten kann ??
Und der nachgebesserte überarbeite, dritte Hinterbau vom Nachfolgemodell hält den Belastungen bis jetzt auch Stand.  Der alte HB war zu dem Zeitpunkt da halt auch unterdimensioniert.  Da hat Cube ja was gelernt.... Das mit dem Lagern dauert vielleicht ein noch wenig länger.... Bekommen die ja nicht immer mit, wenn ich die Lager immer selber wechsle...

Für Berechnungen stehen mir leider nur die 115 kg Gesamtgewicht zur Verfügung. Bei Maximalgewicht gehen die Cubeingenieure wahrscheinlich von einem max. Drehmoment aus, welches ich vermutlich schon in der Warmfahrphase erreiche.... Also hier ist das Ziel sicherlich verfehlt worden, mal ein paar SPORTLER auf den Prüfstand zu schicken.... Nennt man dann grüne gut durchdachte Tischplanung.


----------



## Jetpilot (12. November 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Wieso hohes /zu hohes Gewicht??? Als Gesamtgewicht gibt CUBE ja selber für ein MTB 115 kg aus! Wenn ich mich also dann mit dem Gesamtgewicht am Ende des Bereiches befinde, sollte hier das Material die Belastungen doch auch aushalten, oder ???


ja. Ich dachte, das höchstzulässige gewicht seien 100kg. 



> Gibt es da vielleicht auch noch Datenblätter, wieviel Drehmoment man einem Cube-MTB zumuten kann ??


An nem Lager wirkt kein Moment, darum ist es ja auch ein lager und keine Verankerung. Was du ausrechnen kannst, wäre die wirkende Kraft bei einem idealen einfedervorgang (einfedern in der ebene ohne schläge durch hindernisse wie wurzeln, an denen das HR hängenbleibt und dadurch eine hohe zugkraft ausübt) und du könntest die auftretenden Schlagkräfte abschätzen (bei eben den besagten unebenheiten)
Das aber ist ohne computermodell ziemlich aufwendig, ich zumindest hätte da kein Bock drauf das auf Papier zu rechen...



> Also hier ist das Ziel sicherlich verfehlt worden, mal ein paar SPORTLER auf den Prüfstand zu schicken.... Nennt man dann grüne gut durchdachte Tischplanung.


Kostet alles geld, vorallem die langzeittests die nötig wären und das rauszufinden was du da beschreibst.

Cube anzuschreiben war ein ernstgemeinter vorschlag, wenn du ein problem hast, teil es denen mit die es ändern können. Wenn es genug Leute gibt die sich da beschweren kommt vielleicht auch mal resonanz in form besserer Produkte...


----------



## monkey10 (12. November 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Bei mir halten die (meiner Meinung nach auch unterdimensionierten Lager) Lager auch nicht sehr lange. Als Standzeiten *je nach Fahrweise habe ich im Schnitt alle 6 Monate einen  Wechsel*. Egal, ob ich die Lager mit oder ohne Wasser behandle .... dass diese Lager mit einem 0.1 tonnen-Biker mit gutem Drehmoment, ein großes Problem haben, die Belastungen wegzustecken. (Zur Info: Mit dem Teil fahre ich nur Touren, keine Dropes > 30 cm !)





wie merkst du, dass die lager hinüber sind?

ich fahre jetzt seit sommer 2008 ein AMS 125. hauptsächlich touren, viel in verblockten (alpinen) technischen gelände, ein paar bikepark-besuche hat es auch erleben müssen.

die buchsen hab ich zwar schon 2x tauschen müssen, aber die lager noch nie. und ich bin damit schon mehrere 100k hm unterwegs gewesen. ich versuche zwar ständig sehr sauber zu fahren, aber so richtig geschont wird das AMS nicht wirklich . 

bei schlammausfahrten hab ich auch schon öfters mit hochdruck (vorsichtig!) an der tankstelle mein bike gereinigt. und mit ausrüstung komme ich sicher auf 90kg(+).

ist das nur ein zufall, dass meine lager nicht betroffen sind? hab ich nur glück..? oder fahre ich bereits seit jahren mit kaputten lagern..?


----------



## Dämon__ (13. November 2010)

Zu den Lagern: Die Lager gehören zu den Verschleißteilen, wenn diese extrem beansprucht werden ob jetzt durch Sprünge oder Wasser sind diese nach einiger Zeit halt kaputt! Meine halten ca. 7 - 8000 km und ich fahre nicht gerade schonend  wie aber schon einige hier bemerkt habe sind hauptsächlich die Hauptlager extreme vom Rost befallen, also sollte man sehr darauf achten diese nicht zu viel Wasser auszusetzen.
Da durch die Konstruktion bedingt sich dort viel feuchter Schmutz, gerade bei dieser Jahreszeit sammeln kann lässt sich ein Wasser eindringen leider nicht verhindern.
Aber so als Trost, bei anderen Herstellen ist das genau so!
@monkey10 der Hinterbau wackelt oder fängt irgend wann an zu knacken.


----------



## Walli1 (13. November 2010)

Kann das Scheuern der Leitungen am Hinterbau evtl. mit der Rahmengröße zusammenhängen? Mein 2010 AMS RX schleift nicht, der Hinterbau geht an der Leitung vorbei, es ist Gr. 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (13. November 2010)

@dämon: putzt du mit gartenschlauch?


----------



## Dämon__ (13. November 2010)

Ja mache ich.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. November 2010)

Habe ich auch gemacht, ich vermute das dadurch das wasser eingespült wurde, weil da ja doch schon ordentlich druck hinter ist. Seitdem nur noch mit bürste, mal schauen ob sich was verändert...


----------



## jokomen (13. November 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> wie merkst du, dass die lager hinüber sind?.... komme ich sicher auf 90kg(+).



Den Test kann man gut im Stand machen. Ich stelle mich immer im Kellergausgang hin, ziehe die VR-Bremse und trete dabei aufs Hauptlager schauend, in die die Pedale. Ein Spiel, wenn es dann vorhanden ist, kann man so sehr deutlich erkennen. Oder wie bereits geschildert beim fahren, wenn es etwas schwammiger wird.

Bei allen anderen Lagern hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme, die sind noch ok...

Mit Deinen vollgeladenen 90 kg hast Du aber noch reichlich Reserven nach oben.


----------



## Dämon__ (13. November 2010)

Übrigens noch ein Tipp, wer einen Kompressor zur Verfügung hat sollte nach dem Waschen egal jetzt wie, alles schön trocken blasen.
Ich musste alle Lager schon tauschen, mein AMS ist aber auch schon 4 Jahre.


----------



## wiesi991 (13. November 2010)

so kleines update: der lenker und der vorbau sind da, auch schon montiert
der erste fahreindruck war schon mal sehr vielversprechend 
bilder folgen sobald ich endlich den ff-bug gefunden habe der mir imageshack abschießt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (13. November 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Da ist nichts asymmetrisch oder verbogen.
> Das ist halb fertiges Konstruiertes Zeugs das für teuer Geld an den Kunden gebracht wird.Für einen Preis von 2500 sollte man erwarten können und dürfen das keine Teile durch andere beweglichen Teile geschädigt werden.
> Das ist eine von mehreren schlechten Original-Verlegungen und Cube schafft es bis heute nicht dieses Problem zufrieden stellend zu lösen.
> Von den unterdimensionierten Hauptlagern möchte ich gar nicht erst Reden.
> ...




Volle Zustimmung!

Gruß


----------



## schnarchsack (13. November 2010)

@beuze1:
Hast weiter oben sehr schöne, aufschlussreiche Bilder reingestellt 

Wie lange ist denn das so gelaufen bis der dokumentierte Zustand erreicht gewesen ist?
Der Umlenkhebel sieht ja schon ganz schön übel aus ...

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Housemaster0007 (14. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke gerade nach mir ein 125 RX zu kaufen. Ich fahre zwar überwiegend Waldautobahn, ab und an Trails aber auch mal eine längere Tagesetappe mit bis zu 70 km. 

Wie gerade bei längeren Etappen Eure Erfahrungen mit dem AMS 125 - geht so? macht Spass? eher gar nicht. bringts was die Gabel auf 100 mm einzustellen? 

Diesselbe Frage für eine längere Strecke bergauf, dh 2-3 Std.

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Jetpilot (14. November 2010)

lange touren gehen gut, die gabelverstellung nutze ich persönlich nie, aber rein theoretisch bringt die relativ viel. Wie es auf langen uphills ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## wiesi991 (14. November 2010)

also besonders wenns länger steil bergauf geht ist die talas ein absoluter segen und macht einem das leben deutlich leichter


----------



## schnarchsack (14. November 2010)

Housemaster0007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke gerade nach mir ein 125 RX zu kaufen. Ich fahre zwar überwiegend Waldautobahn, ab und an Trails aber auch mal eine längere Tagesetappe mit bis zu 70 km.
> 
> ...



Da liegst Du mit dem AMS125 goldrichtig - genau dafür ist es gemacht. Mein Anspruch an das Rad ist ähnlich wie bei Dir und meine Erwartungen erfüllt es voll. Bin schon Tagestouren bis zu 140km mit dem Ding gefahren mit Geländemix von Asphalt bis haarsträubender Wurzel- und Schotteltrail, Treppengehoppel, ... teilweise auch bei Schlechtwetter - das hat es alles weggesteckt! Sicher die absolute "Trailsau" ist es nicht aber auch da läuft es ganz gut. Und berghoch - auch gut: ich "blockier" da häufig den Dämpfer und die Gabel weil Wiegetritt sonst unmöglich wäre bzw. der Kraftverlust zu hoch. Von der Gabelabsenkung mach ich häufig Gebrauch wenns berghoch geht - ist bei meinem AMS mit dem RS-U-Turn zwar etwas umständlicher (man muss halt länger Drehen - geht nicht auf "Knopfdurck") - ist aber i.O.

Allerdings musst Du am Anfang damit rechnen, das hier und da mal ein kleines "Defektchen" auftritt - ich will Dir keine Angst machen aber bei mir z.B. hatte sich mal auf ner Tour das Horstlink gelockert - zum Glück hatte ich es rechtzeitig gemerkt (laute Knackgeräusche) und konnte es wieder zusammenschrauben, bevor ich die Teile verloren hätte - da hätt ich mitten im Wald, 50km von der Heimat entfernt ganz schön alt ausgesehen ... Ich hab hier im Forum von Leuten gelesen, die es zu spät bemerkt haben (einer hatte wohl mal von einem Treckerfahrer nen Splint geschenkt bekommen und konnze so nach Hause "zittern".

Tipp: Immer mistrauisch sein, wenn sie das gewohnte Geräuschbild ändert! Jedes neue Geräusch hat eine Ursache, die man ausfindig machen sollte. Manche Ursachen sind von untergeordneter Rolle, dann kann man sie ne erstmal ignorieren - andere Ursachen sollte man sofort erkennen und beheben um keinen schwerwiegenden Folgeschaden zu erleiden.

Stell Dich halt darauf ein: So ein Fully ist kein "Sorglosbike" an dem man nie irgendwas kontrollieren oder warten muss auch wenn es teuer ist!!!

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden - daher von mir an Dich: KAUFEMPFEHLUNG 

Wenn Du lange Touren fährst rate ich Dir dringend, den Originalsattel gegen einen für Dich geeigneten guten Sattel zu tauschen. Lass den Sitzknochenabstand messen (oder mache es selbst - geht ganz einfach) und kauf Dir einen entsprechenden Sattel, den Du probefahren und ggf beim Fachhändler umtauschen kannst. Da musste ca. mit zusätzlichen 100 Glocken rechnen, deren Ausgabe sich aber lohnt!
Meine Empfehlung dazu: "SQlab 611" - Mein Ar*** findet ihn Top!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## DaKe (14. November 2010)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> Da liegst Du mit dem AMS125 goldrichtig - genau dafür ist es gemacht. Mein Anspruch an das Rad ist ähnlich wie bei Dir und meine Erwartungen erfüllt es voll. Bin schon Tagestouren bis zu 140km mit dem Ding gefahren mit Geländemix von Asphalt bis haarsträubender Wurzel- und Schotteltrail, Treppengehoppel, ... teilweise auch bei Schlechtwetter - das hat es alles weggesteckt! Sicher dei absolute "Trailsau" ist es nicht aber auch da läuft es ganz gut. Und berghoch - auch gut: ich "blockier" da häufig den Dämpfer und die Gabel weil Wiegetritt sonst unmöglich wäre bzw. der Kraftverlust zu hoch. Von der Gabelabsenkung mach ich häufig Gebrauch wenns berghoch geht - ist bei meinem AMS mit dem RS-U-Turn zwar etwas umständlicher (man muss halt länger Drehen - geht nicht auf "Knopfdurck") - ist aber i.O.
> 
> Allerdings musst Du am Anfang damit rechnen, das hier und da mal ein kleines "Defektchen" auftritt - ich will Dir keine Angst machen aber bei mir z.B. hatte sich mal auf ner Tour das Horstlink gelockert - zum Glück hatte ich es rechtzeitig gemerkt (laute Knackgeräusche) und konnte es wieder zusammenschrauben, bevor ich die Teile verloren hätte - da hätt ich mitten im Wald, 50km von der Heimat entfernt ganz schön alt ausgesehen ...
> 
> ...



Kann das mit dem Bike nur bestätigen ! fahre es auch seid kurzen ! Es macht wirklich Spaß


Daniel


----------



## wiesi991 (14. November 2010)

so hier mal die aktuelle ausbaustufe,

@schnarchsack: super zusammenfassung!


----------



## Housemaster0007 (14. November 2010)

Danke für Eure Infos. ich denke ich werde das 125er nehmen.


----------



## countstumpi (15. November 2010)

Fahre mit meinem AMS125 auch hauptsächlich längere Touren und bin sehr zufrieden. Fahre meist auch mit abgesenkter Talas und dreh die nur auf, wenn ich weiss jetzt gehts gleich lustig runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Housemaster0007 (15. November 2010)

oki, das AMS pro wäre halt ein Tick sportlicher, aber von vornherein besser ausgestattet und laut Theorie ein Stück leichter, bessere Bremsen hätte es auch.

Ist die Formula RX besser als der Vorgänger?


----------



## countstumpi (15. November 2010)

Ich habe die RX an meinem AMS125 und bin mit der Bremsleistung sehr zufrieden. Allerdings macht die Bremse schon Geräusche (pfeifen beim bremsen vorne), was mich persönlich allerdings nicht stört, da mein Kumpel die selbe fährt, gleiche Geräusche hat und man beim hintereinander her fahren immer schön hört, wenn der vordere bremst 

Ansonsten lies dir am besten die Bremsthreads zu Formula durch, Geräusche machen viele, auch andere Hersteller, Abhilfe sollen vor allem XT Scheiben bringen, ich war mir der Gefahr bewusst und bin mit meiner Kaufentscheidung zufrieden.

Ich habe übrigens ein AMS 125 RX aus dem Modelljahr 2010!


----------



## Housemaster0007 (15. November 2010)

countstumpi schrieb:


> Ich habe die RX an meinem AMS125 und bin mit der Bremsleistung sehr zufrieden. Allerdings macht die Bremse schon Geräusche (pfeifen beim bremsen vorne), was mich persönlich allerdings nicht stört, da mein Kumpel die selbe fährt, gleiche Geräusche hat und man beim hintereinander her fahren immer schön hört, wenn der vordere bremst
> 
> Ansonsten lies dir am besten die Bremsthreads zu Formula durch, Geräusche machen viele, auch andere Hersteller, Abhilfe sollen vor allem XT Scheiben bringen, ich war mir der Gefahr bewusst und bin mit meiner Kaufentscheidung zufrieden.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens ein AMS 125 RX aus dem Modelljahr 2010!


 
ok, ich hab mich quasi fast für das 125 RX entscheiden. Ich denke für mich der ideale Allrounder. fährst Du 18" oder 20?


----------



## countstumpi (15. November 2010)

Ich hab ein 18" gewählt bei 1,83 cm. Fahre mit max. ausgefahrenem Sattel und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Wendigkeit meines Bocks  Habe auch ein 20" Zoll probe gefahren aber 18" gefiel mir besser.


----------



## Walli1 (15. November 2010)

Hallo, bin nach den ersten Touren auch absolut zufrieden. Die RX ist eine tolle Bremse, meine pfeift ab und an hinten. Sogar meine Sun Ringle XMB halten noch,  ich mußte allerdings das Vorderrad nachzentrieren


----------



## Jetpilot (15. November 2010)

wenn du sehr lange beine hast, nimm das 20", das AMS ist ohnehin relativ kurz und wendig.


----------



## Housemaster0007 (18. November 2010)

also, seit heute in rot weiss Mitglied der 125er Bande ;-) yeah it rocks


----------



## DaKe (18. November 2010)

Bilder !! Und welche Rahmengröße hast du jetzt genommen ?



Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Housemaster0007 (18. November 2010)

DaKe schrieb:


> Bilder !! Und welche Rahmengröße hast du jetzt genommen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich habe 18" genommen, Bilder kommen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (19. November 2010)

Über den Winter möchte ich gerne bissel was am Bike machen, damit es für härteren Einsatz besser tauglich ist. Also es wird schon immer sehr hart rangenommen und bei Jumps und sehr ruppigen Abfahrten springt doch schon immer mal wieder die Kette runter. 
Also ich möchte eine Kettenführung, muss für 2-fach sein, das 3.Kettenblatt wurde schon lange wegrationalisiert und durch ein Bashguard ersetzt. Ich dachte dabei an die Truvativ Shift guide. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Alternativen?

Außerdem interessiert mich, ob es was gibt gegen Chain-Sucks.


----------



## monkey10 (19. November 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Also ich möchte eine Kettenführung, muss für 2-fach sein, das 3.Kettenblatt wurde schon lange wegrationalisiert und durch ein Bashguard ersetzt. Ich dachte dabei an die Truvativ Shift guide. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Alternativen?



Es gibt Alternativen: zB *Blackspire Stinger* 2-fach Kefü (Tretlagermontage)

am kleinen KB läuft die Kette am inneren höheren Teil des Röllchens, am größeren 36er Blatt dann in der Vertiefung rechts daneben:






man sieht hier die Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe...





...denn hin und wieder kann es schon passieren, dass die am Tretlager montierte Kettenführung durch einen "Aufsetzer" od. auch einen starken Antritt sich nach oben bewegt (die Tretrichtung ist leider die gleiche Richtung, mit der das Tretlager abmontiert wird). Das kann dann zur Folge haben, dass die Kette an der Strebe den Lack abreibt. Ich hab mir Abhilfe geschaffen, indem ich jetzt dort eine starke abriebfeste Folie aufgeklebt habe. Somit reibt dann die Kette an dieser Folie. Sobald ich das bemerke, stelle ich die Kefü etwas nach unten.

Das klingt jetzt aber schlimmer als es ist. Es kommt sehr selten vor. Und wahrscheinlich auch nur deshalb, weil ich neben der Kefü auch den dünnsten Spacer am Innenlager montiert habe, um eine bessere Kettenlinie bei bestimmten Gängen zu erreichen.

Die Vorteile überwiegen sicherlich (adäquater Einsatz vorrausgesetzt). Aber die Innenlager-Montage hat natürlich kleine Nachteile der ISCG-Montage von Kettenführungen. Leider hat ja das AMS125 kein ISCG.

Das Bike mit Stinger Kefü schaut dann so aus:






Außerdem ist eine Stinger sehr günstig und leichter als die Shiftguide (der aber sicherlich etwas besser führt).

LG


----------



## Housemaster0007 (19. November 2010)

Außerdem ist eine Stinger sehr günstig und leichter als die Shiftguide (der aber sicherlich etwas besser führt).

LG [/quote]
ja wo ist na des?


----------



## Housemaster0007 (19. November 2010)

Housemaster0007 schrieb:


> ich habe 18" genommen, Bilder kommen noch


 
heute Abend erste Testrunde gefahren. SEHR zufrieden. 300 hhm mal hochgestrampelt - kein wippen - toll. Die Talas wie wiesi991 schon schrieb genial. Meine Strecke geht ein Teilstück von ca 1,5 km deftig hoch, laut Verkehrsschild 18% - kurz abgelassen und hochstrampeln.

Insgesamt eine neue Ära für mich. Der breite Lenker ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig ;-) und ich fahre das erste mal mit Klick Pedalen

Soweit mal als Rückinfo


----------



## wiesi991 (20. November 2010)

ach so breit is der lenker jetz auch wieder nicht  mir war er eher recht schnell zu schmal - aber mal schaun wie du das auf dauer empfindest!

Freut mich aber dass dir die kiste so viel spaß macht


----------



## BikerRT (20. November 2010)

@Housemaster0007: Vielen Dank für die Aufschlussreiche Antwort. Werd mich dann wohl mal über den Winter damit auseinandersetzen. Bin mir auch noch unsicher ob ich ein 36er Kettenblatt verbauen soll, hab bisher noch das 34er vorn drauf und das reicht mir auch dicke aus. 

hat jemand schon mal Erfahrung mit dieser KeFü? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...hifting-Chainguide-Kettenfuehrung::16038.html

Hat jemand noch was gegen Chain-Sucks?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (21. November 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> @Housemaster0007: Vielen Dank für die Aufschlussreiche Antwort. Werd mich dann wohl mal über den Winter damit auseinandersetzen. Bin mir auch noch unsicher ob ich ein 36er Kettenblatt verbauen soll, hab bisher noch das 34er vorn drauf und das reicht mir auch dicke aus.



tja, dann antworte ich mal für den housemaster  ... oder vielleicht meinst ja eh mich 

fahr ruhig mal mit deinem 34er. falls dir dann irgendwann ein gang fehlen sollte, kannst ja immer noch ein 36er nachkaufen. die KBer sind ja verschleißteile, also irgendwann wirst ja wechseln müssen. nach einiger zeit mit dem 34er weißt du dann sicher bescheid.

jedoch solltest du beachten, dass du viele bashguards in bestimmten durchmessern bestellen kannst (meist für max 32er, 34er od. 36er KB). falls du also einen bash für ein 34er bestellst und dann irgendwann auf 36 wechseln willst, wäre dein KB nicht perfekt geschützt.

ich selbst verwende schon auch regelmäßig 36-11.



BikerRT schrieb:


> hat jemand schon mal Erfahrung mit dieser KeFü? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...uote]
> 
> ich denke die kefü ist für 1-fach...


----------



## Housemaster0007 (21. November 2010)

anbei ein Bild. Ich habe heute noch den Luftdruck erhöht, nun geht es etwas flotter voran.


----------



## LuetteB (1. Dezember 2010)

hallo 
ich bin nun schon seit letztem Jahr stolzer Besitzer eines schicken AMS 125  2009 und hab euer Forum seit Längerem mit Interesse verfolgt und es ist super 
Nun hab ich auch mal ne Frage in die Runde(vll wurde sie auch schon gestellt. hab aber nichts befunden;-) ):
Wer hat eine Vario-Sattelstütze an seinem AMS ? Ich möchte mir zu Weihnachten eigentlich so ein Ding gönnen. Mache mir aber etwas Sorgen wegen der Remote-Leitungsverlegung. Bei mir scheuert jetzt zwar nicht die Zugführung des Schaltung bzw der Schlauch der Bremse an dem Umlenkhebel aber es ist ja doch etwas knapp an der Stelle. Wie hab ihr das gelöst bzw wo habt ihr die leitung, die ja leider bei  den meisten Stützen dynamisch sind (also mitbewegen ) , verlegt? 
Danke schon mal an alle hilfreichen Kommentare 
Gruß
 Lutz


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Dezember 2010)

ich hab sowas nicht aber ich würde es *auf* dem oberrohr befestigen, am besten mit zwei so dingern:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...tungshalterung-mit-C-Clip-aus-Aluminium-.html


----------



## broeckchen (1. Dezember 2010)

habe ne kindshock montiert, der zug liegt parallel am umwerferschaltzug, die stütze passt für meine größe optimal, da die stütze nur ca. 5mm aus dem sattelrohr gezogen ist.


----------



## LuetteB (1. Dezember 2010)

danke für die tipps  
werd es dann wohl auch erstmal parallel zum umwerferzug versuchen. sieht doch etwas besser aus. aber wenn es halt nicht anderes geht, wird er übers oberrohr verlegt. Funktion geht dann doch mal über Aussehen. 
Werd wohl mal morgen zu Bike Components latschen und mal schauen was die da haben :-D
@broeckchen: will nicht das das Thema hier Cube-Fremd wird, aber bist du mit der kindshock zufrieden? und welches modell hast du da genau ?


----------



## monkey10 (1. Dezember 2010)

LuetteB schrieb:


> Wer hat eine Vario-Sattelstütze an seinem AMS ?



Ich habe seit November 2008 eine *Kindshock i-900-R* am AMS. Den Zug habe ich mit den anderen durch die Dämpferaufnahme gelegt, davor und dahinter jeweils einen Kabelbinder o.ä. und schon passts.

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte (auch wenn´s ein sehr altes ist):






Ich würde mir die Variostütze bei einem verlässlichen, netten Händler in der Nähe kaufen. Damit sparst du dir bei einem möglichen Defekt das hin- und herschicken und somit auch viel Zeit.

Ich habe mittlererweile die 4. Kindshock(!) Jeweils nach einem Defekt wurde sie problemlos ausgetauscht. Nachdem ich beim ersten mal Monate auf einen Ersatz gewartet habe, habe ich dann bei den folgenden Defekten jeweils gleich eine neue ausgehändigt bekommen. Somit hatte ich eigentlich keinen merkbaren Ausfall und fühlte mich wie ein Testfahrer, der ständig mit neueren Entwicklungen versorgt wurde 

Mittlererweile ist die 4. KS auch wieder kaputt (Lenkerfernbedienung 2 x gebrochen). Es gibt inzwischen auch eine neuere Version mit verbesserten Lenkerhebel am Markt.

Kauf dir unbedingt eine mit Lenkerfernbedienung. Ist im kupierten Gelände einfach genial!!! Für alpine Touren (einmal rauf und einmal runter) habe ich aber dann eigentlich immer öfter eine normale Sattelstütze verwendet. Grund war aber hauptsächlich jener, dass ich dadurch den Sattel um 4cm weiter versenken konnte (was bei einem XL Rahmen mit 56cm Sattelrohr im steilen, technischen Gelände sehr angenehm ist). 

Aus P/L-Gründen und weil der Garantieaustausch so problemlos war, würde ich mich wahrscheinlich wieder für eine Kindshock entscheiden. Wobei mich die Reverb auch sehr reizen würde. Es ist aber anzunehmen, dass diese (wie eigentlich ALLE anderen) auch ihre Kinderkrankheiten haben wird...

LG 

PS: Dass seit Nov 2008 bei mir bereits 4 Variostützen einen Defekt haben, kann auch daran liegen, dass ich sehr viel unterwegs war (ca 300.000hm) und auch im Winter regelmäßig fahre.


----------



## LuetteB (4. Dezember 2010)

so 
war grad bei Bike Components und hab mir nun eine KindShock i900-R bestellt  
Ich bin mal gespannt. Montag ist sie da
Nochmals danke für die Tipps .
Gruß 
Lutz


----------



## OPC565 (16. Dezember 2010)

Tach an alle 
Warte schon verzweifelt auf meinen Ams 125 Rahmen und möchte auch schon den LRS bestellen aber ich weiß leider nicht genau welche aufnahme am HR. genau ist (9/10/12mm) kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen . Ist ein 2009 er ....
Lg. Andreas


----------



## kampfgnom (16. Dezember 2010)

Die AMS haben am HR den alten Standard Schnellspanner (QR) 10x135mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (16. Dezember 2010)

OPC565 schrieb:


> Tach an alle
> Warte schon verzweifelt auf meinen Ams 125 Rahmen und möchte auch schon den LRS bestellen aber ich weiß leider nicht genau welche aufnahme am HR. genau ist (9/10/12mm) kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen . Ist ein 2009 er ....
> Lg. Andreas



Es passt 9 od. 10mm. Für beide brauchst du entsprechende Schnellspanner, die beim LRS üblicherweise nicht dabei sind. 

Mein AMS125 hatte einen für Cube angepassten Dt-Swiss-System-LRS mit 9mm-Schnellspanner. Als ich dann einen neuen leichten und stabilen LRS gekauft habe, wurde der mit 10mm geliefert. Dementsprechend musste ich dann zusätzlich eine 10mm-"Schnellspannersteckachse" kaufen.

LG


----------



## kampfgnom (16. Dezember 2010)

Was Du mit "Schnellspannersteckachse" bezeichnest ist eine "thru-axle", z.B. von DT oder Novatech. Die Achse hat in jedem Fall 10mm Durchmesser. Bei der Schnellspannerversion misst die Spannachse wie vorne 5mm. (9mm Durchmesser hat die QR-Vorderachse)

Ergo: Ins AMS passen Standard-Schnellspannachsen und eben die Thru-axles in 10mm.


----------



## OPC565 (16. Dezember 2010)

Dank euch für die schnelle hilfe !!!


----------



## Vincy (17. Dezember 2010)

135mm, Schnellspanner oder 10mm Achse (zB Thru Bolt)


----------



## Basvender (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute, 

hab mal eine kurze Frage, mein Vater fährt ein 2010 cube ams 125 (das rot schwarze). Evtl. wollte ich ihm meine command post sattelstütze verkaufen. Könnte ihr mir sagen, was für sitzrohrmaße das cube hat. Glaube die stütze ist 30,9. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## kampfgnom (18. Dezember 2010)

Zumindest das AMS Pro hat 31,6mm. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Stütze des 125ers dünner ist.


----------



## Basvender (18. Dezember 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Zumindest das AMS Pro hat 31,6mm. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Stütze des 125ers dünner ist.



danke dir, 
kann man dann mit ner hülse auch ne 30,9er stütze fahren?


----------



## kampfgnom (18. Dezember 2010)

Eine passende Hülse hätte 0,35mm Wandstärke => nein, gibts m.W.n. nicht. Man kann das im Ernstfall mit einer entsprechenden Metallfolie machen, die muss man nur bekommen.


----------



## Chris_1979 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich habe auch vor mir eine Vario-Stütze zu gönnen.
Die Preise sind gerade relativ gut. Siehe Link:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m559/k390/sattelstuetzen.html

Könnt ihr also sicher sagen, dass ich bei meinem 125er TheOne einen Durchmesser von 31,6 bestellen muß???


Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf68 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi Chris,

31,6 mm sollten passen.
Zur Sicherheit hilft hier ein Meßschieber sicherlich weiter 

Hier mal einen Link zur Ausstattung des 2010er The One Modell:
http://www.adrenalin.info/online-sh...ube-2010-1/cube-ams-125-pro-the-one-2010.html

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Chris_1979 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi Ralf,
danke für die schnelle Antwort und den Tipp mit dem Meßschieber!
Leider haben ich keinen Meßschieber zur Hand, sonst wäre das meine erste Tat gewesen. 
Habe jetzt allerdings nach einiger Recherche heraus bekommen, dass mein "TheOne" einen Durchmesser von 31,6 hat. Somit kann ich bestellen und mich auf die wärmere Jahreszeit freuen.

Gruß...


----------



## broeckchen (26. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man keinen Messschieber zur Hand hat, kann man auch mit nem Maßband oder nem Faden vom Umfang abzüglich Wandstärke auf den Durchmesser zurückrechnen.


----------



## hoffi08 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen.

Ich würde gern meinem AMS 125 (2009) einen kürzeren Vorbau und breiteren Lenker für die neue Saison gönnen.
Eine Variosattelstütze ist auch in Planung, da bin ich mir allerdings mit der KindShock i 950 schon sehr sicher.

Habt Ihr denn irgendwelche Empfehlungen für mich?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## wiesi991 (27. Dezember 2010)

ich bin mal so frei und zitier mich selbst:

ist ein 
Race Face Atlas AM Rizer
und ein
Race Face Evolve AM 50mm Vorbau

fahrn tut sich das ganze zumindest auf die paar meter, die ich vor wintereinbruch damit gefahrn bin dramatisch besser als vorher.




wiesi991 schrieb:


>


----------



## broeckchen (30. Dezember 2010)

Nabend,
nen kürzerer Vorbau nimmt Druck vom Lenker, was sich vorallem beim Bergauffahren bemerkbar macht. Als Gegenmaßnahme habe ich den Sattel ein bischen weiter nach Vorne gestellt, stört bergrunter nicht, da ich dann im Stehen fahre.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (30. Dezember 2010)

broeckchen schrieb:


> Nabend,
> nen kürzerer Vorbau nimmt Druck vom Lenker, was sich vorallem beim Bergauffahren bemerkbar macht. Als Gegenmaßnahme habe ich den Sattel ein bischen weiter nach Vorne gestellt, stört bergrunter nicht, da ich dann im Stehen fahre.
> Gruß



das mit dem druck vom lenker nehmen stimmt! allerdings ist die talas auf 100 mm abgesenkt mit dem orginalvorbau in sachen druck auf dem vorderreifen bei den meisten anstiegen eindeutig zu viel des guten  ich hoffe mal, dass das bergauffahren jetzt auch besser klappt


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Dezember 2010)

broeckchen schrieb:


> Nabend,
> nen kürzerer Vorbau nimmt Druck vom Lenker, was sich vorallem beim Bergauffahren bemerkbar macht. Als Gegenmaßnahme habe ich den Sattel ein bischen weiter nach Vorne gestellt, stört bergrunter nicht, da ich dann im Stehen fahre.
> Gruß



Aber gibt ein breiterer Lenker nicht wieder mehr Druck drauf ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## wiesi991 (31. Dezember 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Aber gibt ein breiterer Lenker nicht wieder mehr Druck drauf ?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> LittleBoomer



rein physikalisch ja, allerdings machts zumindest in meinem fall gefühlt betrachtet nicht so viel aus wie der kürzere vorbau.
dafür kriegt man aber den druck besonders beim downhill wenn man auf dem bike steht wesentlich besser und schneller aufs vorderrad


----------



## BikerRT (5. Januar 2011)

Also ich fahr nen sehr kurzen Vorbau von Spank und nen Holzfeller Lenker. fährt sich super, die Absenkung nutze ich nur selten. Aber das Handling beim Downhill ist so einfach super. Ich würde es immer wieder so machen


----------



## Alperer (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin seit einigen Jahren mit dem AMS PRO 100 unterwegs (Mittelgebirge, Alpencross, Gardasee). Bergauf wunderbar, aber bergab hätte ich manchmal gerne etwas mehr Federweg.

Die entscheidende Frage aber ist:
Klettert das AMS 125 spürbar schlechter wie das AMS PRO 100, oder nehmen die sich diesbezüglich nichts?

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## kampfgnom (7. Januar 2011)

Um im Vergleich zum 100er AMS spürbar mehr Reserven zu haben würde ich mich eher in der Kategorie Stereo umsehen. Das ist nicht wesentlich schwerer und deutlich schluckfreudiger.


----------



## wiesi991 (8. Januar 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Um im Vergleich zum 100er AMS spürbar mehr Reserven zu haben würde ich mich eher in der Kategorie Stereo umsehen. Das ist nicht wesentlich schwerer und deutlich schluckfreudiger.



die frage ist immer: wieviel mehr braucht man? mir persönlich war das 100 meines vaters zu wenig, das stereo aber too much. dazwischen liegt hald mal das ams125/130 - bergauf kraxeln tuts dank der talas imo genau so gut wie das 100er, im steilen viell sogar einen ticken besser


----------



## Alperer (8. Januar 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> ...bergauf kraxeln tuts dank der talas imo genau so gut wie das 100er, im steilen viell sogar einen ticken besser



Das wäre ja optimal, wenn das 125er im Steilen noch besser klettert wie das 100er. Aber wie kann das sein?

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## kampfgnom (8. Januar 2011)

Wenn das 125er eine absenkbare Gabel hat, kann man es vorne tiefer als hinten bekommen, die Sitzposition wird frontlastiger. Dadurch steigt das VR nicht mehr so schnell.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (8. Januar 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Wenn das 125er eine absenkbare Gabel hat, kann man es vorne tiefer als hinten bekommen, die Sitzposition wird frontlastiger. Dadurch steigt das VR nicht mehr so schnell.



Genau! - Oftmals mit der Fox Talas oder einer Rock Shox mit U-Turn.

Um das noch weiter zu optimieren:

Ich habe bei meinem AMS 125 in Verbindung mit dem serienmäßigen Vorbau Syntace F139 - Länge: 105mm - jetzt nen Syntace Duraflite (Breite 600mm, Kröpfung 9°) Lenker drin und somit weniger Überhöhung ( -20mm mindestens) gegenüber den Easton EA50. Heißt: Ich kann die Gabel mit maximalen Federweg - 140mm -fahren und sitze quasi genauso wie vorher - da hatte ich meine Talas auf 120mm. Wenns allerdings bergauf gehen soll, dann bekomme ich noch mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad, wenn die Gabel auf 100mm runtergetravelt ist. 

Das Lenkverhalten ist subjektiv noch einen Tick besser geworden.

Wenn Ihr den Duraflite in der OS Version, also mit Klemmung 31,8mm, wählt, dann habt Ihr sogar 640 bzw. 630 mm - je nach Version - Lenkerbreite. Quasi so, wie eben beim Easton EA50 und den meisten anderen Riser Lenkern. Der Vorteil dürfte jedoch die stärkere Kröpfung nach hinten sein: 8° , 9° oder 12°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (8. Januar 2011)

ich werd zwar niemals verstehn, wie man freiwillig einen schmaleren lenker als vorher kaufen kann, aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen 
mir persönlich waren die 640mm des easton zu schmal, der raceface hat jetzt 725mm - fühlt sich wahnsinnig gut an.
ich sitz aber von haus aus gern etwas aufrechter auf meinem bock, wenn jmd vom racehardtail kommt, wirds ihn viell etwas stören


----------



## SnakeEye (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo
habe gerade diesen Thread gefunden! Ich bin seid dem15.01.2011 stlozer Besitzer eines AMS 125 The One und natürlich sehr daran Interessiert was ander so für Erfahrungen gesammelt haben oder welche Tricks und Kniffe Ihr schon rausgefunden habt. Mal sehen wie sich dieses Teil so bewegt!
Fotos werden natürlich noch folgen 

In diesem Sinne

Ride on


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Januar 2011)

SnakeEye schrieb:


> Ich bin seid dem15.01.2011 stlozer Besitzer eines AMS 125 The One und natürlich sehr daran Interessiert was ander so für Erfahrungen gesammelt haben oder welche Tricks und Kniffe Ihr schon rausgefunden habt.



Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike .

Ich selber fahre ein AMS125XT. Zur Verbesserung sind bei mir folgende Teile im Umtausch / zum Einsatz gekommen: Fat Alberts 2,4" (die passen problemlos) fürs Grobe, Nobby Nic 2,25" fürs Normale, IceSpiker 2,1" fürs Kalte; EA50 Lenker weg, 700 mm 12° Syntace Low Rider für das bessere Lenkgefühl; NC17 SudPinIII für den sicheren Tritt (Klickies ist (noch) nichts für mich); Kindshock 900R damit man bei den Trails am Anfang den Sattel schnell runter und am Ende schnell wieder hochkriegt; als die Kette / Ritzelpaket verschlissen waren, das HG50 Krams gegen XT Komponenten getauscht. Ich meine es schaltet sich jetzt besser und sauberer (mag aber subjektiv sein).

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## LuetteB (17. Januar 2011)

moin
@ sirrah73 
ich klincke mich jetzt hier einfach mal ein. Ich hab auch schon seit längerem ein ams125xt ( übrigens auch in diesem schicken rot  ) 
nur mal na frage. hast du immer noch diese sun ringle xmb dinger drauf? und da passen 2,4 fat alberts drauf?  überlege schon ob mein nächsten reifen satz auch etwas breiter wird als diese 2,25 latschen. 2,5 nn  ? meinst du 2,25?   sind mir eigentlich schon bisschen schmal :-(  naja genug geschrieben 
hab übrigens seit weihnachten auch die  i900r  . geiles teil   konnte es leider noch nicht großartig testen   sch..... uni 
Gruß 
Lutz


----------



## kampfgnom (17. Januar 2011)

Auf die Original-LR würde ich keine Schwalben in 2,4" aufziehen. Die werden auf den schmalen Felgen relativ instabil.


----------



## reel (17. Januar 2011)

Alperer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit einigen Jahren mit dem AMS PRO 100 unterwegs (Mittelgebirge, Alpencross, Gardasee). Bergauf wunderbar, aber bergab hätte ich manchmal gerne etwas mehr Federweg.
> 
> ...



ums nochmal aufzugreifen... bin schon öfter mit dem ams125 gefahren und klettern tut es meiner meinung nach gerade mit der abgesenkten gabel sehr gut, allerdings zumindest in gemäßigten steigungen (5-15%) etwas langsamer als ein race-fully (weiss leider ned ob das ams100 als race fully bezeichnet werden kann, da ich keins gefahren bin bisher und somit nur den vergleich mit nem simplon stomp habe). könnte daran liegen dass die fahrposition mit der abgesenkten gabel etwas bequemer ist. 
auf alle fälle finde ich das 130er eine gute alternative wenn du gerne etwas mehr federweg hättest, gerade weil die neuen räder vorne sogar auf 150mm getravelt werden können was sich schon bemerkbar macht wenns ruppiger wird.


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Januar 2011)

LuetteB schrieb:


> hast du immer noch diese sun ringle xmb dinger drauf?  [...] 2,5 nn  ? meinst du 2,25?



 Schreibfehler, ja ich meinte 2,25 NN. Hab ich im Eintrag geändert. Die SunringleDingDong Teile sind noch drauf, auch wenn der Freilauf sich mahlend wie ne Kaffeemühle anhört. Ein neuer LRS wird irgendwann angepeilt ... z.B. den Veltec V-Two 

@Kampfgnom: Cube sagt offiziel, dass dieser SunringleDingDong LRS nicht für 2,4 zugelassen ist. Aber, ich habe so einige Stereos gesehen, die werksseitig auch diesen LRS haben und FA 2,4. Cube wird doch keine instabilen Sachen verkaufen .

Im Ernst, ich hatte bislang keine Probleme, würde aber beim nächsten LRS auch auf breitere Felgen achten.


----------



## kampfgnom (18. Januar 2011)

Mit entsprechendem Reifendruck geht das ja auch. Nur geht Dir dann der Vorteil der breiten Reifen verloren. 
Breite Reifen spielen ihre Vorteile nur aus, wenn man sie auf niedrigerem Druck als ihre schmaleren Pendants fährt. Ich fahre meine 2,4er auf 21mm Felgen mit 2bar (meinem Gewicht geschuldet).


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Januar 2011)

Dito. Die FA fahre ich auch mit 2 Bar. Trotzdem meine ich, dass die FA gegenüber den NN mehr Grip haben ... vor allem in etwas ruppigeren Gelände und das sie im Matsch auch besser gehen.

Die NN sind gute Tourenreifen fürs Trockene. Im Sommer fahre ich die auch ganz gerne.

Das ist zumindest mein subjektiver Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (18. Januar 2011)

Klar, die FAs greifen schon besser. Aber das gilt auch, wenn Du die beiden in 2,25" vergleichst. 
Bei schmalen Felgen wäre mir der schmalere Reifen lieber. Auf meinen alten LR kippelte der 2,4er unter Seitenlast gerne mal. Da waren es 18mm Maulweite. Die 3mm mehr am V-Two machen sich erstaunlich stark bemerkbar.


----------



## wiesi991 (18. Januar 2011)

wenn du auf der suche nach mehr grip bist könntest du zumindest vorne den Maxxis Minion F oder den Highroller (beide in 2,35") ausprobieren, ist von der breite her ca so wie der NN in 2,25. da passen dann auch die felgen (kann meine maxxis-pellen mit deutlich unter zwei bar fahren - ohne probleme).
Wenn du dann einen neuen lrs hast kannst du dir ja immer noch was anderes zulegen und bei 20 euro für den reifen is auch nicht viel hin.


----------



## bon__ (18. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

gerade den den Thread hier gefunden 
Bin seit August 2010 Besitzer eines Cube LTD AMS CC


----------



## wiesi991 (18. Januar 2011)

bon schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> gerade den den Thread hier gefunden
> Bin seit August 2010 Besitzer eines Cube LTD AMS CC



und leider damit in den falschen fred 

das hier ist der richtige:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=375009

dein bike gehört in den AMS 100/CC-Fred


----------



## LuetteB (18. Januar 2011)

ei ei ei da hab ich ja ne diskussion losgetreten :-D 
danke an alle fÃ¼r die hinweise. werde dann wohl auch erstmal bei den 2,25er bleiben ansonsten fangen dann ja wohl die 2,4 an zu "schwimmen". das hasse ich noch mehr als die schmaleren dinger.  hatte wir auch schon mal diesen veltec v-two angesehen . soll ja echt gut sein. hÃ¤tte zwar das geld. aber mal eben fÃ¼r lrs und neue reifen 300-350â¬ rauszuhauen ist zum mindestens fÃ¼r studenten nicht ohne. das Ã¼berlegt man sich ja dann doch ehr dreimal. :-/
naja muss dann erstmal gucken, dass ich bald mal dazukomme meine reifen abzunutzen. werd dann auch mal bilder hochladen. 
gruÃ 
Lutz


----------



## wiesi991 (18. Januar 2011)

LuetteB schrieb:


> ei ei ei da hab ich ja ne diskussion losgetreten :-D
> danke an alle fÃ¼r die hinweise. werde dann wohl auch erstmal bei den 2,25er bleiben ansonsten fangen dann ja wohl die 2,4 an zu "schwimmen". das hasse ich noch mehr als die schmaleren dinger.  hatte wir auch schon mal diesen veltec v-two angesehen . soll ja echt gut sein. hÃ¤tte zwar das geld. aber mal eben fÃ¼r lrs und neue reifen 300-350â¬ rauszuhauen ist zum mindestens fÃ¼r studenten nicht ohne. das Ã¼berlegt man sich ja dann doch ehr dreimal. :-/
> naja muss dann erstmal gucken, dass ich bald mal dazukomme meine reifen abzunutzen. werd dann auch mal bilder hochladen.
> gruÃ
> Lutz



fÃ¼r diskussionen sind die foren schlieÃlich da 

aber nur nochmal als kleiner tipp: schon ein anderer reifen macht ne menge am fahrverhalten aus  - den nobby kannst du als hinterreifen weiterverwenden - bei dem verschleiÃ sind beide nach spÃ¤testens zwei saisonen fertig 

zum neuen lrs: es gibt so dinge am bike wo zumindest ich der meinung bin, dass die so lange eine daseinsberechtigung haben, bis sie deinem fahrstil nicht mehr standhalten

die breite des reifens ist nicht alles - allein die dicke der karkasse macht schon wahnsinnige unterschiede, genau so wie eine anstÃ¤ndige gummimischung und ein vernÃ¼nftiges profil

(dass ich kein schwalbefan bin ist eine andere geschichte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SnakeEye (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo

OK ich lese hier immer nur was von den Sunriegle Felgen aber was ist mit den DT Swiss XPW1600 passen da 2,4er drauf???


----------



## LuetteB (18. Januar 2011)

es sind noch die orginalen oem reifen  daher geht die bald auch auseinander und daher muss ich mir leider wohl noch diese saison Ã¼berlegen, ob ich mir  einen neuen lrs kaufe. bevor ich mir reifen fÃ¼r 80â¬ ocken hole und dann erst die breiten felgen. 
bzgl der lrs. die schrenken meinen fahrstil doch etwas ein:-(   so springereien lass ich eh schon sein zumal ich mit ca. 90kg nicht der leichteste bin und hier nichts gutes Ã¼ber die stabilitÃ¤t dieser dinger zu lesen ist. naja mal schauen vll fahr ich die sun ringle auch erstmal kaputt. 
GruÃ


----------



## wiesi991 (19. Januar 2011)

wieso 80 euro für reifen? ich denke 40-50 euro reichen für einen anständigen reifensatz voll und ganz aus.

mal abgesehn davon ist das ams125 kein bike zum rumspringen (dafür gibts bei cube: stereo,frizz, hanzz), es ist ein tourenrad und somit je nach dem was du unter sprüngen verstehst nicht dafür gedacht.
(es gibt allerdings ein paar im forum, die das ding auch in bikeparks nutzen....)


----------



## WRC206 (19. Januar 2011)

@LuetteB
was verstehst du denn unter Springereien? 

Wie wiesi991 schon sagt, das AMS ist nicht gerade das Bike für sowas. Aber es geht.
Da ich im Moment nicht das Geld habe für was anderes, muss es auch bei mir für einiges herhalten für das es bestimmt nicht gedacht war. Aber es geht auf jeden Fall. 
Speziell bei den Felgen war ich überrascht...habe immer noch die originalen Felgen ( BJ '08) mit vorne FA und hinten NN.( Die Reifen werden als nächstes für Maxxis verschwinden müssen. Da haste dann auch nicht sooo hohe Kosten  )
Ich habe bei einem missglückten Versuch einen Double zu springen das Hinterrad vor/auf die Kante der Landung gesetzt. Es hat mich stark abgeschmissen, aber am Rad ist alles ok. Die Felgen haben überhaupt keinen Schaden genommen.

Das einzige was inzwischen kaputt ist, ist der Lockout der Gabel.
Wie lange das AMS diese Behandlung mitmacht ist natürlich eine gute Frage, die ich dir (zum Glück) noch nicht beantworten kann.


----------



## wiesi991 (19. Januar 2011)

laut der anderen geht das ganz schön auf die lager  so nebenbei bemerkt

und genau auf die maxxis-reifen hab ich angespielt


----------



## WRC206 (19. Januar 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> laut der anderen geht das ganz schön auf die lager  so nebenbei bemerkt



Ich hab auch nicht vor öfter in den Landungen hängen zu bleiben :-D

Aber ich kann mir schon denken, dass die Belastungen bei nicht ganz artgerechter Bewegung deutlich mehr aufs Material schlagen als üblich.

Aber was will man als Student machen, hab nichts anderes. Wobei schon gespart wird um evtl doch noch was neues zu bekommen...


----------



## LuetteB (19. Januar 2011)

moin da bin ich mal wieder. 
bzgl der "springereien "   andere nennen sowas gar nicht springerei das ist fÃ¼r die nichts ;-) ich meinte ehr so was , was richtung 30cm drop und so geht. sowas lass ich schon bleiben . und dass das ams ein tourer ist weiss ich auch  ;-)   ich Ã¤rger mich schon seit lÃ¤ngerem dass ich mir nicht etwas mit mehr hub zu gelegt hab. :-(  hatte halt vorher ein hardtail und da wusste ich es  irgendwie nicht besser. :-/ mittlerweile wÃ¼rde ich wahrscheinlich ehr so richtung 150/160mm vorn und hinten gehen aber nu ist es zu spÃ¤t und dann so richtung 3000â¬ fÃ¼r das nÃ¤chste rad  auszugeben. da muss man doch schlucken  naja vll kann man ja mal im Ã¼bernÃ¤chsten herbst was "gÃ¼nstiges schieÃen" wird sich zeigen ;-)  aber bis dahin muss das ams herhalten.   MUSS aber klarstellen dass ich das AMS trotz allem fÃ¼r ein super rad halte. was jede menge spass bereitet. 
und mit den kosten fÃ¼r die reifen war nur eine schnelle angabe hatte es auch etwas eilig . ich gucke mich schon nach gÃ¼nstigeren sachen um ( bin nur armer student ;-)  )   hab hier direkt in der Nachbarschaft den  "Offlineshop" von bike-components.de und da werd ich wohl schon was passendes finden.   
GruÃ


----------



## wiesi991 (20. Januar 2011)

also drops bis 30cm muss auch das ams125 verkraften können - bei angemessener fahrtechnik  zumindest ich mute das der kiste zu.. bei ca. 80kg
zum thema armer student: kommt mir bekannt vor  leider hab ich die angewohnheit, dass mir die teuersten hobbys am meisten spaß machen 

wegen den reifen: viell was in der richtung 2x Maxxis Minion F 2,35, 1ply, draht, 60a - oder einen Highroller 2,35, 1ply, draht und dann entweder 60a mischung oder 42a mischung - die 42a is ein wahnsinn auf nassen steinen, der highroller allg im nassen/feuchten etwas besser, dann als hinterreifen entweder einen billigen fat albert oder, auch wenner etwas mehr rollwiderstand hat einen Minion R  dann bist du auf jeden fall immer noch unter 50 euro (zumindest bei Hibike)


----------



## BikerRT (20. Januar 2011)

30cm Drops sind doch pille palle für diese Bike. Also ich mache 1m ins Flat, die Gabel schlägt nicht durch, hinten schon manchmal, alles eine Frage der Technik. Lager muss man bei entsprechender Fahrweise natürlich öfters mal tauschen, kosten aber nicht die Welt


----------



## schwed1 (20. Januar 2011)

Servus,

ich hab die normalen Felgen des AMS 125 von 2008 drauf. Die Bezeichnung weis ich jetzt nicht genau. Hinten tuts der NN in 2,25. Vorne habe ich den Maxxis minion DH in 2,35 drauf, der ist zwar um 250 Gramm schwerer als der NN, aber vom Grip her ist der super, da kannst du den NN vergessen.

PS. Möcht mir gerne ein Enduro zulegen. Kennt da jemand eins um die 2000, das vom Kletterverhalten an das AMS rankommt.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (20. Januar 2011)

Aktuell gibt es noch 2010er Fritzz The One (alternativ auch in sw/ws) fÃ¼r 2400â¬.


----------



## reel (21. Januar 2011)

ich denk auch für 2000 euro wirds wohl aufn auslaufmodell rauslaufen wenn du was gutes willst
wenn dir 2400 zuviel sind schau halt mal obs das fritzz rx 2010 noch günstiger gibt... wobei 2400 für des the one schon n guter preis is denk ich.


----------



## monkey10 (21. Januar 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> PS. Möcht mir gerne ein Enduro zulegen. Kennt da jemand eins um die 2000, das vom Kletterverhalten an das AMS rankommt



Kletterfreudiges Enduro zu einem günstigen Preis? Auch wenn wir uns hier im Cube-Forum befinden fällt mir dazu spontan folgendes ein: *Lapierre Spicy 216*

Das 2011er-Modell sollte so um die 1.999,- kosten, das 2010er gibts im Abverkauf um 1.499,-. So viel Enduro & Qualität um den Preis ist erstaunlich. Weiters hat das Bike eine Menge Tuning-Potential 

LG


----------



## schwed1 (21. Januar 2011)

Servus,

das Lapierre Spicy 216 von 2010 für 1500  ist echt super OK, sieht auch gut aus, leider nur Selbstabholung in Graz oder Wien. Danke für den Link. Mal sehen wo es das 2011 gibt. Es kann jederzeit ein Auslaufmodell sein. Ich würd mir auch was jüngeres gebrauchtes zulegen, nur die Klettereigenschaften sollten halt auch passen.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## monkey10 (21. Januar 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> das Lapierre Spicy 216 von 2010 für 1500  ist echt super OK, sieht auch gut aus, leider nur Selbstabholung in Graz oder Wien. Danke für den Link. Mal sehen wo es das 2011 gibt. Es kann jederzeit ein Auslaufmodell sein. Ich würd mir auch was jüngeres gebrauchtes zulegen, nur die Klettereigenschaften sollten halt auch passen.



Finde den Preis auch unverschämt phänomenal 

Die Klettereigenschaften sind IMHO aufgrund des relativ langen Radstands und Hinterbaus, sowie der Kinematik sehr gut. Ein Freund von mir fährt damit bergauf wirklich grenzwertige Trails/Bergwege. Und das trotz nicht absenkbarer Gabel und höheren Gewicht - ohne die Bergabeigenschaften negativ zu beeinflussen (also mit kurzen Vorbau, schwerer Stahlfedergabel mit flachen Lenkwinkel und adäquaten LRS mit breiten Felgen). Da steigt das VR meines AMS trotz Absenkung und VRO leichter 

Naja, mehr findest du im Lapierre Forum (Spicy Thread).

Ist jedenfalls ein heißer Kanditat, wenn man für wenig Geld sehr viel Enduro haben will. Da ich mehr Geld ausgeben will, wird´s bei mir aber ein anderer Kanditat


----------



## dorfke (24. Januar 2011)

sorry für mein schlechtes Deutsch, aber ich habe einigen Fragen:

ich wolle eine Cube 125 CR elixir kaufen von 2010 (CRC):
1. Was ist die maximale Bandbreite fur die Easton XC one (EA90) Reifen? (2.4 order 2.25?)
2. Sind die Reifen schon nicht zu liecht fur AM?
3. Wie lange ist die Vordersteven (90-120mm?), kann ich nicht finden..

thxs


----------



## wiesi991 (24. Januar 2011)

1. i think the maximum sensemaking wide for the tyres is 2,25" (schwalbe, maxxis) or 2,35" (maxxis highroller, minion, ignitor, etc.) and 2,2" (continental)
2. if there is a nobby nic on it, they wont be the best choice for hard AM-rides, for them the 125 isnt the right bike (look for a stereo), for technical riding the nobby isnt really perfect, too. For tours they will be fine.
3. i think it are 105 or 110 mm

i hope the language english is ok for you.


----------



## dorfke (24. Januar 2011)

Thanks, English is maybe a little bit easier for me 

Maybe I misphrased it a bit but I was wondering if those rimms (Easton XC one) were ok for AM use, not the tires. I'm afraid they are a little bit lightweight and more XC oriented. I'm currently hesitating between the 125 AMS "the one" and the "CR Elixir". One of the differences which are important for me are the rimms: XC one vs. DT Swiss XPW1600 Wheelset. Just wondering what woudl be the best set for my XC/AM use.

I'm not really looking at doing hardcore AM riding, just a little bit goofing around (no bikesparks).

Thanks again


----------



## wiesi991 (25. Januar 2011)

then the ams125 will be a fine bike for you. 
dont worry bout the rims, i have the sunringels and even they (which are making a lot of problems obiously) do their job well till yet.
and dont choose one of the two bikes in cause of the rims, i dont know what you have to pay for them, but maybe the difference is more huge then a new better rimset.

another question at the end: where do you come from?

always a pleasure to help


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfke (25. Januar 2011)

Well, the difference in price is not that big: 2090â¬ for the AMS Elixir CR and 1940â¬ for the "the one" version. Value wise the Elixir Cr is much better (0.5 kg lighter and better components) but was woried about the rimms.

I'm from Belgium (non German part as you probably noticed)


----------



## wiesi991 (25. Januar 2011)

by this facts i would take the AMS Elixir CR.
i think the rims wont be a problem if you dont weigh too much and you dont take drops over about 30 - 50 centimeters.

Oh then we have something in common, im from Bavaria   (also an non german part  )


----------



## reel (25. Januar 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> Oh then we have something in common, im from Bavaria   (also an non german part  )



wie in dem einen bobfahrer film:
"we're from bavaria. that's near germany"

sorry für ot


----------



## dorfke (25. Januar 2011)

and maximum tire size is 2.25? Woudl any 2.4 fat alberts still fit or would that be dangerous?


----------



## wiesi991 (25. Januar 2011)

of course the 2,4 fat albert will fit, there wont be any danger if you higher the pressure, if not it could be possible, that the tire jump from the rim in extreme situations.
i dont know the wide of the rim, so i cant say if there will be problems. but i bet its a 19mm (the inner wide) rim - like the most in cube bikes. 
if its one of them you cant use the advantages of a more wide tire cause you have to put more air-pressure into it to be able to ride.


----------



## dorfke (29. Januar 2011)

Wiesi> you now by any chance the diameter of the bar (Syntace Vector Carbon Lowrider Oversized) - is it 31mm or 25mm? On the syntace webiste you have two versions, and I'm thinking of replacing it by a easton EA70 monkeybar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (29. Januar 2011)

im quite sure its the 25,4 mm - like on all ams125


----------



## bjoern.badst (30. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand ne Idee ob es für die Easton EA90 VR-Felge nen Adapter von Schnellspanner auf QR15 gibt...weil der LR-Satz hier gerade Thema war?
Finde im Netz absolut nix -- nur für die Easton Haven.


----------



## schwed1 (4. Februar 2011)

Servus,

ist von Euch jemand schon mal von einem AMS 125 auf ein Fritzz oder ein anders vergleichbares Enduro umgestiegen. Möchte mir evtl. ein Enduro zulegen. Wie ist das Enduro beim bergauffahren im Vergleich zum AMS. Und wie groß ist der Unterschied beim bergabfahren (egal ob technisch oder vollgas). Sollte das hier schon ein Thema gewesen sein, dann muss ich noch ein bischen suchen.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## WRC206 (4. Februar 2011)

Das Thema interessiert mich auch sehr. Hab mir überlegt, dass ich fast alles vom AMS fürs Fritzz/anderes Enduro übernehmen könnte und somit nur den Rahmen (mit/ohne Dämpfer?! ) bräuchte. Nur eine passende Gabel und evtl neue Naben (Schnellspanner -> Steckachse) müssten noch dazu.

Ich wüsste aber auch gerne, wie es gerade bergab einen Unterschied macht. Ich fahre nur selten größere Strecken und vor allem nicht bergauf  . Gebraucht wird es auf den Halden des Ruhrgebiets, also local Trails und auch mal im Bikepark (mit anderem Bike wird das evtl auch vermehrt vorkommen ^^ ).

( @schwed1: Hoffe das ist ok, wenn ich mich mal so mit dran hänge)


----------



## wiesi991 (4. Februar 2011)

da hats vor ner zeit mal einen guten fred dazu gegeben, besonders das mitm teile übernehmen. angehn tuts meistens schon mit der federgabel, da nimmt man eine mit 1,5" Steuerrohr und schon hat man das erste problem mit dem vorbau, dann würde ich ehrlich gesagt keinen standardlenker mit 25,4mm-klemmung an einem enduro fahren wollen (sofern dieser nicht schon getauscht ist).
was ich gehört hab gibts auch unterschiede bei den kurbeln, die schalt- und bremszüge sind gern mal zu kurz. auch die kettenlänge passt gern mal nicht. die reifen des ams gehn auch nicht unbedingt in richtung enduro, genausowenig der lrs an sich (natürlich alles auf die serienausstattung bezogen).
die meisten dämpfer in rahmen sind speziell auf dessen kinematik abgestimmt und dementsprechend passt mit pech der ams125-dämpfer von der charakteristik kein bisschen zum neuen rahmen.
Noch dazu kostet eine anständige gabel und ein rahmenkit gern gleich mal so viel wie ein anständiges (vorjahres)komplettbike (wenn man jetzt nicht gerade von liteville, nicolai und konsorten spricht).
vom umbau mal ganz zu schweigen - der ist auch mit einem erheblichem (wenn nicht selbst machbar finanziellen) aufwand verbunden.

zum thema bergauf/bergab: ich kann zwar nur berichten, was andere erzählen, aber angeblich gibt es enduros, die besser bergauf gehn als das ams und auch noch besser bergab.


----------



## schwed1 (4. Februar 2011)

Servus,

also umbauen hab ich nicht vor. Wie wiesi991 bereits schrieb, zu viele Unbekannte. Ich würde mir schon ein Komplettbike, so wie ein Canyon Strive bzw. Torque, ein Fritzz oder Votec VSX vorstellen.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## marco_m (4. Februar 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ist von Euch jemand schon mal von einem AMS 125 auf ein Fritzz oder ein anders vergleichbares Enduro umgestiegen. Möchte mir evtl. ein Enduro zulegen. Wie ist das Enduro beim bergauffahren im Vergleich zum AMS. Und wie groß ist der Unterschied beim bergabfahren (egal ob technisch oder vollgas). Sollte das hier schon ein Thema gewesen sein, dann muss ich noch ein bischen suchen.
> 
> Gruß Schwed



Salü,

ich bin soeben vom AMS 125 auf's Fritzz umgestiegen. OK meine Erfahrungen halten sich jetzt noch sehr in Grenzen da ich erst eine Ausfahrt mit dem neuen gemacht habe.

Bergauf :
Grundsätzlich ist mein Fritzz SL 2011 20" genau gleich schwer wie mein AMS K18 20" war : 14.2 kg 
Mit der absenkbaren Fox und der 3x10 Übersetzung hatte ich gefühlt auf meiner Heimrunde keine Nachteile mit dem Fritzz. Könnte aber auch sein, dass ich mit der Ersteuphorie hinaufgeflogen bin 

Bergab :
Trails waren ziemlich mit Schnee bedeckt, daher war ich vorsichtig unterwegs. Aber das ist halt schon eine andere Liga wie das AMS. Alles sehr stabil und handlich. Habe mich absolut wohl gefühlt und freue mich meine fahrtechnischen Grenzen ausweiten zu können ..

Gruss Marco


----------



## schwed1 (5. Februar 2011)

Servus Marco,

danke für die Antwort, hört sich gut an. Melde Dich doch nochmal wenn Du mehr Km gefahren bist.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## BikerRT (5. Februar 2011)

Bevor ich nen neuen Thread aufmache, poste ich einfach mal hier mein Problem mit meiner Tallas vom AMS 125 XT Bj.2009:

War heut auf ner Tour, anfangs war alles noch normal. dann als ich neben meinem Kumpel gestanden bin und meine mit seiner Gabel verglichen habe, ist mir aufgefallen,dass meine Gabel abgesenkt ist. Habe gleich guguckt, ob ich nach dem Uphill vergessen hatte die Gabel wieder hochzuschrauben. War nicht der fall. 

Was ist los mit der Gabel, warum ist sie abgesunken? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## wiesi991 (5. Februar 2011)

am besten gehst du mal zu den gabelspezialisten im techfred - die können dir da sicher weiterhelfen  soweit ich weiß kein unbekanntes problem der talas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (6. Februar 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> ist von Euch jemand schon mal von einem AMS 125 auf ein Fritzz oder ein anders vergleichbares Enduro umgestiegen. Möchte mir evtl. ein Enduro zulegen. Wie ist das Enduro beim bergauffahren im Vergleich zum AMS. Und wie groß ist der Unterschied beim bergabfahren (egal ob technisch oder vollgas). Sollte das hier schon ein Thema gewesen sein, dann muss ich noch ein bischen suchen.



Bin jetzt seit 2008 intensiv mit meinem auf härtere Gangart modifiziertem AMS125 unterwegs und werde mir auch demnächst einen tourentaugliches Enduro/Freerider zulegen.

Habe inzwischen wirklich sehr viele Bikes in dem Segment getestet. Einige leider nur am Parkplatz vor dem Shop, die meisten aber im richtigen Gelände bei Touren von 1000-2500hm.

Und da musste ich leider feststellen, dass *so gut wie alle tourentauglichen langhubigeren Bikes besser bergauf gehen wie mein AMS*. Mit dem ich wirklich sehr gerne unterwegs bin. Bergab muss man sich halt fahrtechnisch gut drauf sein, wenn man mit sehr guten Bikern mit besseren Marterial unterwegs ist. Hat mich aber nur selten gestört, hat ja was, wenn man beweisen kann, dass den Hauptunterschied der Fahrer ausmacht - und das AMS125 ein toller Allrounder ist.

Darum werd ich mir wahrscheinlich etwas anschaffen, dass mein Einsatzgebiet zum AMS125 nicht nur ergänzt, sondern auch klar erweitert.

Das *Fritzz* ist sicher kein schlechtes Bike. Steifere Gabel, flacherer Lenkwinkel und mehr Federweg. Ich hab´s aber in Saalbach als zuwenig erweiternd gefunden. Auf der leichten Blue-Line hats mich fast genauso durchgerüttelt wie mit dem AMS125. Und das Gesamtpaket vermittelt mir mittlererweile eher das Gefühl, es wäre ein "Super-Allmountain". Für Bikepark, Vertriding und alpine Trails mir zuwenig. Auch den verbauten LRS (Easton Heaven, vorher irgendein DT1800) find ich von der Maulweite als All-Mountain. Das dann noch 3-fach (also ohne Bash) und keine Kettenführung verbaut ist, sagt eigentlich schon alles. Dazu ist es bergauf sicher keine Wunderwaffe. Absenkung & Propedal notwendig aber auch inkludiert.

Aber das nur meine Meinung. Ich fand auch das *Liteville MK8 mit 170/160* für den Bikepark nicht ideal. Tretlager, Radstand und Lenkwinkel haben mich nicht überzeugt. Ist aber auch Geschmacksache. Aber für den stolzen Preis muss IMHO alles passen. Wenngleich dieses Bike bergauf (ohne Absenkung!) und bergab eine ganz andere Kategorie als die Cubes sind.

Ach ja, das *Hanzz* hab ich in Saalbach auch "probegerollt". Hab mich aber gar nicht wohlgefühlt. Vor allem bergauf stelle ich mir das Hanzz mit dem sehr flachen Sitzwinkel (und nicht sehr langen Kettenstreben und Oberrohr). Für mich wäre wahrscheinlich auch das Sattelrohr eine Spur zu niedrig. Also lange Uphills mit technischen Passagen stelle ich mir sehr mühsam vor.

Das *Spicy* hat ein super P/L-Verhältnis und geht bergauf sagenhaft. Liegt wahrscheinlich u.a. an den sehr langen Kettenstreben und der Kinematik. Bergab hat es einen flacheren Lenkwinkel als vom Hersteller angegeben und ist in steilen und schnellen Passagen auch klar besser als Cube AMS & Fritzz. Mir selbst ist das Bike aber in der größte Rahmengröße zu lang, Radstand und Kettenstreben (real ca. 442) machen mir das Bike zu wenig wendig und verspielt. Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich. Ein Freund von mir fährt es und ist unglaublich gut damit unterwegs.

Mein heimlicher Favorit ist das *Torque*. Bin das Vertride in Saalbach ausgiebig gefahren und war begeistert, wie gut es bergauf geht (mit 180/180!). Vielleicht nicht ganz so toll wie Liteville od. Lapierre, aber trotz Totem viel besser als mein AMS125. Und das reicht mir. Bergab bin ich in sehr technischen verwinkelten Passagen od. große ausgesetzte Steilstufen auf Anhieb gefahren. Wäre mit dem AMS vielleicht auch gegangen - aber mit viel mehr Risiko eines unkontrolliertem Abstiegs und möglichen Verletzung. Auf den Spielberg-Trails/Park hab ich mich auf Jumps und Noreshores auch gleich viel wohler gefühlt als mit dem AMS. Und auf einfachen Trails, wie dem klassischen Hacklberg-Trail, bin ich mir nicht so over-equipped vorgekommen wie mit einem Liteville 901. Die Geo gefällt mir einfach auf Anhieb. Nebenbei ganz angenehm sind die Preise und die Ausstattung bei Canyon (heuer auch alle mit kefü + Bash). Soviel müsste ich ja nur allein für die Komponenten bei einem Custom-Aufbau ausgeben.

*FAZIT:* Mach dir keine Sorgen, die meisten Enduros gehen sehr gut *bergauf*. Solange du kein Rennen gewinnen willst, kann man nicht viel falsch machen.

*Bergab* hängt IMHO v.a. davon ab, was man sich erwartet und wo man meistens unterwegs ist. Technisch kann man sich mit einem langhubigeren Enduro schnell entwickeln. Die Frage ist aber, ob man die entsprechenden Trails, Berge oder Bikeparks auch wirklich in Reichweite hat.

Für flowige Wald- und Wiesentrails (od. ähnliches wie den Hacklberg-Trail), die auch ganz nett sind, bräuchte ich kein Enduro/Freerider. Auch nicht, wenn ich 1 x im Jahr einen Urlaub am Gardasee mache...

LG


----------



## schwed1 (7. Februar 2011)

Servus,

danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Ein Votec VSX, das mein heimlicher Favorit wäre, kenn ich allerdings nur von Bildern, hast Du zufälligerweise noch nicht getestet. Wo kann man eigentlich so viele Bikes testen.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## monkey10 (8. Februar 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Ein Votec VSX, das mein heimlicher Favorit wäre, kenn ich allerdings nur von Bildern, hast Du zufälligerweise noch nicht getestet.



Ein Votec ist mir leider noch nicht untergekommen...



schwed1 schrieb:


> Wo kann man eigentlich so viele Bikes testen



Mir war schon lange bewusst, dass ich mir irgendwann ein neues Bike im Bereich AM/ED/FR anschaffen werde. Bin prinzipiell viel unterwegs gewesen und habe auch immer Testmöglichkeiten genutzt. Möglich bei Shops (Test- bzw Leihräder), Hotspots (Gardasee), Openings (Saalbach usw), Bikeparks, Produktvorstellungen (Cube, Speci, Trek, Cannondale, LV...), Freunde u.v.m.

Meiner Meinung nach kenn ich noch nicht genug . Würde gerne Banshee (Spitfire), Santa Cruz (Nomad), Last (Herb), Alutech (Fanes), neues Nicolai Helius AM (ein altes FR hat mich nicht überzeugt) und diverse 29er testen...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> (ein altes FR hat mich nicht überzeugt)


 
was hat dich denn nicht ueberzeugt? bin gerade auf der Sunche nach einem Fritzz Ersatz und auf meiner Shortlist stehen SC Nomad Carbon und Helius AM

S.


----------



## monkey10 (10. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> monkey10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm.. kann´s schwer begründen. Hab in Saalbach am Kohlmais mit einem das Bike getauscht. War ein Helius FR mit Lyrik und Stahlfederbein (älteres BJ). War bei den eher einfachen wurzeligen Spitzkehren eher schwerfällig und auch von der Geo nicht so der große Unterschied zum AMS125 (Lenkwinkel etc).

Hab dann ziemlich schnell wieder zurück auf mein Bike gewechselt. Würde diesen Test jetzt nicht unbedingt als fundiert bezeichnen. Andererseits hab ich mich auf vielen anderen Bike sofort wohlgefühlt.

Ich finde das (neue) Helius AM schon sehr interessant. Könnte auch an den Werbevideos liegen: [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/16464701"]Nr 1[/ame] 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/17320739"]Nr 2[/ame] 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i_-bXpa7gY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Nicolai Webisode Pt. 3 - Braunlage[/nomedia]



Vielleicht auch ein Vorteil, dass ich dieses noch nicht testen konnten. Denn Nicolai ist sehr teuer und außerdem sind die Bikes auch relativ schwer.


----------



## schwed1 (11. Februar 2011)

Oh Mann, die fahren da rauf, wo ich mich nicht mal runter fahren trau. Das muss am Bike liegen.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## Friecke (15. Februar 2011)

@mzaskar
Warum willst Du denn Dein Fritzz schon wieder ausmustern? Solange hast Du es doch noch gar nicht, oder?

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Februar 2011)

Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt  ist doch noch nicht mal ein Jahr alt...oder?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2011)

Naja, sagen wir einmal, ich erfülle mir einen lang gehegten Traum  

immerhin kommt das neue aus D-Land 

Ich hoffe ich darf mich trotzdem noch das ein oder anderemal im Cube Forum sehen lassen  und ausserdem dauert es noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (16. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich darf mich trotzdem noch das ein oder anderemal im Cube Forum sehen lassen


 
Sehr gerne,
man muß schließlich mit dem Gefährt unter dam Pöppes glücklich werden. Und Deine Bilder sind ja auch immer top.

Nur so aus Neugier, hat das Fritzzchen Deine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt?

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## wiesi991 (16. Februar 2011)

ich kann mzaskar durchaus verstehen - ich bin mit meinem cube auch sehr sehr glücklich - trotzdem hätte ich gern ein nicolai - einfach weils eins ist!


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> Sehr gerne,
> man muß schließlich mit dem Gefährt unter dam Pöppes glücklich werden. Und Deine Bilder sind ja auch immer top.
> 
> Nur so aus Neugier, hat das Fritzzchen Deine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt?
> ...



Das Fritzz und vorher das AMS125, waren perfekt für mich und für die Alpen  und das Fritzz hätte mich mit Sicherheit noch einige Zeit begleitet. Aber jetzt kann ich mir einen Traum erfüllen


----------



## BikerRT (16. Februar 2011)

ich werde nun doch auch was  neues aufbauen, nachdem mein AMS nach fast 2 Jahren harten Einsatz immer wieder zicken macht. Ist halt kein Enduro oder Freerider, deshalb muss es jetzt als Teilespender herhalten und ich bau mir ein Freeride-Hardtail auf.

was kann man denn für eine 2Jahre alte Talas vom AMS 125 bekommen? Service wird noch gemacht.

Wieviel für den Dämfer?

und wieviel für den Rahmen?


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Februar 2011)

Schau doch mal in die Bucht...mehr wirst du auch sonst nicht bekommen.
Nur mal so am Rande...den Rahmen gibt es schon fÃ¼r 399â¬ neu!


----------



## schnarchsack (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe AMS125 Gemeinde,

ich will mich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

Zur Erinnerung: Ich hatte mir das AMS125 Trail BJ. 2010 Anfang August 2010 zugelegt und hier auch schon ab und zu mal was geschrieben.

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit dem Rad recht zufrieden. Natürlich plagt mich auch so manches hier häufig beschriebenes kleineres Problem  wie z.B. der am Umlenkhebel schleifende Schaltzug(hülle)  aber über diese Unwichtigkeiten will ich hier gar nicht berichten.

Es gab am Rad weitere unschönere Mängel (Wiederholung zur Erinnerung):

Defekter Freilauf nach ca. 500km (wurde über meinen Händler von Cube auf Kulanz erneuert),
ein sich selbstständig lösendes Horst-Link (während einer Tour zum Glück rechtzeitig bemerkt, Verschraubung wurde vom Händler damals neu mit Loctite eingesetzt),
Im Herbst letzten Jahres (Fahrleistung ca. 1500km) stellte sich dann ein weiteres neues Problem ein: Die Hinterrad-Nabe (Sunringle XMB) bzw. die dortigen Industrielager hatten merkliches Spiel.
Nach meiner Meinung hätte das nach dieser geringen Fahrleistung noch nicht passieren dürfen  oder seid Ihr da anderer Meinung?  Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme bei seinem Rad / Laufradsatz (Sunringle XMB) feststellen können?
Ich habe das Spiel aber auch nur am Hinterrad gehabt. Am Vorderrad ist alles i.O.! Vielleicht waren am Hinterrad Industrielager aus der Asia-Ramschkiste verbaut?

Mein Händler (guter Mann!) hat von Cube ein komplettes neues Laufrad im Austausch auf Kulanz erhalten und im Rahmen meiner Winterwartung (Gabel- und Dämpferservice) für mich kostenneutral mit eingebaut.

Ich persönlich bin ja eigentlich auch der Meinung (wie hier schon häufig zu lesen war), dass diese Systemlaufräder nicht wirklich sehr wertig sind (von hochwertig will ich mal gar nicht reden).

Aber ich will die Dinger auch nicht schlechter machen, als sie vielleicht sind. Mal sehen, wie lange das neue Hinterrad jetzt durchhält  ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
schnarchsack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (22. Februar 2011)

Ich persönlich bin ja eigentlich auch der Meinung (wie hier schon häufig zu lesen war), dass diese Systemlaufräder nicht wirklich sehr wertig sind (von hochwertig will ich mal gar nicht reden).

Aber ich will die Dinger auch nicht schlechter machen, als sie vielleicht sind. Mal sehen, wie lange das neue Hinterrad jetzt durchhält  ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
schnarchsack[/QUOTE]


Leider hat Cube seit 2007 immer mehr billige Teile an die Bikes gebaut. Sattel, Sattelstütze, Laufräder. Alles wurde mit der Zeit immer mehr abgespeckt.
Selbst die robuste Pulverbeschichtung mußte billigem Naßlack weichen.

Gruß


----------



## BikerRT (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ein AMS aus 2009, dort ist der gleich Laufradsatz verbaut. ich hatte auch Probleme beim Hinterrad, es hatte auch nach wenigen km Spiel. Wurde einmal ausgetauscht, beim 2.Mal habe ich ein anderes bekommen, mit ner XT-Nabe. seitdem habe ich Ruhe. 

nach bald 2Jahren und gut 3000 gefahrenen km, davon so gut wie alles im Gelände und in harter Gangart, muss ich als Fazit feststellen:

Bike hat meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Es steckt sehr viel weg, aber letztendlich werde ich mir nun doch ein Bike nach meinen eigenen Vorstellungen  aufbauen. Daran führt für mich kein Weg vorbei. Es wird bei einem fertigen Bike einfach immer gespart und das zahlt man hinterher drauf.


----------



## monkey10 (22. Februar 2011)

S.D. schrieb:


> > ...bin ja eigentlich auch der Meinung (wie hier schon häufig zu lesen war), dass diese Systemlaufräder nicht wirklich sehr wertig sind (von hochwertig will ich mal gar nicht reden)...
> 
> 
> 
> Leider hat Cube seit 2007 immer mehr billige Teile an die Bikes gebaut. Sattel, Sattelstütze, Laufräder...





BikerRT schrieb:


> ...ich hatte auch Probleme beim Hinterrad...
> 
> ...aber letztendlich werde ich mir nun doch ein Bike nach meinen eigenen Vorstellungen  aufbauen. Daran führt für mich kein Weg vorbei...



Tja, gerade im AM/ED Bereich sind die verbauten LRS bei Cube maximal ein Kompromiss. Bin sehr lange die DtSwiss-HR-Nabe (entsprechen den Onyx) gefahren. Trotz leichtem Spiel hat sie eigentlich lange gehalten. Die Felgen mussten aufgrund eines irreversiblen Defekts bald getauscht werden...

Jedenfalls hab ich mir im Herbst einen sehr leichten Enduro-LRS geleistet (neues Produkt am Markt) - und leider auch Probleme damit.

Mein Tipp: Kauf euch bewährte und getestete LRS, das erspart euch viel Zeit und Energie...


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2011)

Geiz ist geil  oder so ähnlich ..... 

Meine Meinung,  auch Cube muss irgendwo versuchen dem Kostendruck gerecht zu werden und deshalb Einsparungen in den Herstellungskosten vornehmen oder bei den Zulieferbetrieben sparen. Cube baut gute Räder, keine Frage, ich fahre schon seit einigen Jahren Cube (LTd (2004), AMS125 (2007), Fritzz (2009)) und hatte noch nie Probleme mit irgendwelchen verbauten Teilen. Auch hatte ich noch nie ein Problem mit dem Rahmen (Cube) und das trotz 120 kg Lebengewicht und AllMountain betrieb in den Alpen.

Für einen Premium Rahmen (Nicolai, Liteville, Santa Cruz) lege ich fast soviel Geld auf den Tresen, wie mich ein ganzes Cube kostet. (z.b.: Nicolai Helius AM + Rockshox Vivid Air + Reverb = 2800 EUR) .......


----------



## schnarchsack (23. Februar 2011)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Ich habe ein AMS aus 2009, dort ist der gleich Laufradsatz verbaut. ich hatte auch Probleme beim Hinterrad, es hatte auch nach wenigen km Spiel. Wurde einmal ausgetauscht, beim 2.Mal habe ich ein anderes bekommen, mit ner XT-Nabe. seitdem habe ich Ruhe.
> ...



@BikerRT:
Wie muss ich das genau verstehen mit dem "2. Mal": Hast Du Dein Laufrad 2x tauschen lassen müssen (hast jetzt also das 3. Laufrad drin) oder hast Du bereits beim ersten Tausch (hast jetzt also das 2. Laufrad drin) ein Rad mit XT-Nabe bekommen?

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## BikerRT (23. Februar 2011)

ich habe 2x das originale Laufrad hinten tauschen lassen. Dann habe ich ein 3.Laufrad bekommen, mit einer XT-Nabe und einer Alex-Rims-Felge (modell weiß ich nicht). Weiß aber nicht wie mein Händler das gemacht hat mit dem Laufrad.


----------



## schnarchsack (23. Februar 2011)

@ BikerRT:
Danke fÃ¼r die klare Auskunft. Na da steht mir ja wahrscheinlich auch noch ein Wechselintervall bevor.

@alle:
Mal was anders (beliebtes Thema: Lagerwechsel am Hinterbau):

Inzwischen habe auch ich mir einen kompletten Satz sÃ¤mtlicher Industrielager sowie Bolzen, Schrauben usw. Ã¼ber meinen HÃ¤ndler von Cube organisiert. Hat alles in allem 150,-â¬ gekostet. Es ist alles in 3 Beutelchen verpackt. (Wenn jemand weitere Einzelheiten wissen will, dann bitte fragen!)

Momentan benÃ¶tige ich noch keines dieser Ersatzteile. Aber - wie man hier hÃ¤ufig liest - kommt der Ernstfall ja hÃ¤ufig schneller als man denkt.

DafÃ¼r fehlt mir momentan nur noch eine entsprechende Anleitung o.Ã¤., um die notwendigen Arbeiten fÃ¼r den Lagerwechsel in der richtigen Reihenfolge ausfÃ¼hren zu kÃ¶nnen.

Ich bilde mir ein, hier mal irgendwann gelesen zu haben, dass es eine solche Anleitung gibt. Ich habe hier im Forum auch schon mal gesucht, bin aber nicht fÃ¼ndig geworden.

Daher die Frage: Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, wo finde ich so ne Anleitung (nach MÃ¶glichkeit bezogen auf das AMS125)?

Vielen Dank vorab!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## idworker (24. Februar 2011)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> (nach Möglichkeit bezogen auf das AMS125)?



Hi schnarchsack, schau Dir mal die Freds von beuze durch, ich glaube letztes Jahr hat er das hier, oder in zeigt her eure Cubes, m.E. sehr gut illustriert.


----------



## Friecke (24. Februar 2011)

@Schnarchsack,

Schau mal in diesem Fred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267082
dort solltest Du alle nötigen infos finden.
Weitere Infos hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/132248
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/119019
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/119020

Beuze's Story hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6544474&postcount=13515
und hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6548111&postcount=13545

Hast Du nur für die Lager 160 Öcken bezahlt, oder sind da die Schrauben und Bolzen auch dabei?
Wenn ja, hättest Du das wohl auch günstiger haben können, guckst Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6550832&postcount=13559
Es wäre nett, wenn Du Deine Lager mal nachmessen, und mit meiner Liste vergleichen könntest.

Grüße, 
friecke


----------



## schnarchsack (24. Februar 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> ...
> Hast Du nur für die Lager 160 Öcken bezahlt, oder sind da die Schrauben und Bolzen auch dabei?
> ...
> Es wäre nett, wenn Du Deine Lager mal nachmessen, und mit meiner Liste vergleichen könntest.
> ...



@Friecke:
Vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Links!


Also ich habe für den kompletten Satz (einschließlich sämtlicher Bolzen und Schrauben) 150,- Teuronen hingeblättert.

Ich hab den Inhalt aller 3 Beutel mit den Teilen die auf dem angehängten Foto dargestellt sind (hab ich hier ausm Forum) verglichen - es sind exakt alle dort dargestellten Teile vorhanden/geliefert worden.

Das Foto bezieht sich zwar auf das AMS 100 aber die Teile scheinen identisch zu sein.
Ich werde nochmal Fotos von den Beuteln und deren Beschriftung (Etiketten) machen und hier veröffentlichen. Da geht glaube ich daraus hervor, für welche Räder die Sätze kompatibel sind - Momentan hab ich die 3 Beutel aber leider nicht bei der Hand (sind ausge-"lagert" ) 

Nachgemessen habe ich die Lager nicht aber die Lagerbezeichnungen stimmen sowohl mit denen in Deiner Liste überein - die hattest Du ja schon mal hier auf meine Anfrage hin veröffentlicht - und die Bezeichnungen stimmen auch mit denen auf dem Foto überein.

Es schein also alles i.O. zu sein.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (24. Februar 2011)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> Hallo liebe AMS125 Gemeinde,
> 
> ich will mich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.
> 
> ...



Hallo

Fahre genau das gleiche Rad ! habe es allerdings erst Ende Oktober geholt und hat ca 500 km gelaufen. kann man mal einen Newbie erklären was hiermit gemeint ist ?? zitat (extra erwähnt wegen Plagiat Gefahr)

ein sich selbstständig lösendes Horst-Link (während einer Tour zum Glück  rechtzeitig bemerkt, Verschraubung wurde vom Händler damals neu mit  Loctite eingesetzt),

Danke

daniel


----------



## schnarchsack (25. Februar 2011)

@DaKe:
Das Horst-Link ist eines der Lagerstellen des beweglichen Hinterbaus - und zwar dasjenige (von den insgesamt 4 Stück Drehachsen). welches sich nahe am Schaltwerk befindet (bzw. gegenüber). Willst Dus genauer wissen -> Google!

Ich hab es rechtzeitig bemerkt durch plötzlich aufgetretene Knackgeräusche, die ich zu Glück nicht ignoriert habe sondern sofort die Ursache gesucht und auch gefunden habe. Da ich vorher von anderen hier im Forum gelesen habe, dass dies leider passeren kann, wusste ich ja wo ich suchen musste. Zum Glück hatte ich die benötigten Impusschlüssel dabei und die Sache war nach max. 10 Min. erledigt.

Hätte ich das Knacken ignoriert und weiter gefahren, so hätte ich die Einzelteile sehr wahrscheinlich verloren und natürlich nie wieder gefunden (Wald- / Wiesenwege). Dann wäre die Fahrt aprupt beendet gewesen und ich hätte SOS zur "Mutti" funken müssen.

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen (ohne Angst machen zu wollen), die Lagerstellen (insbesondere die Horst-Links) regelmäßig auf einen festen Sitz zu kontrollieren. Normalerweise sind diese mit Loctite (Schraubenkleber) eingeklebt. D.h. wenn Du es kontrollierst, dann solltest Du vermeinden ein "sinnlos" hohes Drehmoment per Hand zu erzeugen, welches diese Klebverbindung zerstört. Dann hättest Du es zwar für den Moment fest "angebrummt" aber durch die ständige Bewegung wird es sich möglicher Weise viel leichter lockern als zuvor.
Also nur regelmäßig prüfen, ob es fest ist - das geht mit Gefühl auch mit der Hand ohne Drehmomnetenschlüssel. Wenn sich bei leichtem Druck (Drehmoment aus der Hand) nix drehen lässt ist alles i.O.. Wenn was locker ist, was Du sofort merkst, dann ist akuter Handlungsbedarf.
Da Du noch Garantie hast, würde ich es zum Händler bringen. Er muss es demontieren, reinigen und sowohl mit Fett als auch mit Loctite wieder einsetzen - und hier liegt die Schwierigkeit: die Stelle wo das Fett hin soll (und kein Loctite!) und die Stelle, wo das Loctite hin muss (und kein Fett!) liegen sehr eng beieinander. Deswegen muss sehr "sauber" gearbeitet werden - sonst bringt es nix. Mal schnell was "hinpfuschen" hat an dieser Stelle keinen Sinn. Mein Händler (guter Mann!) hat damals beide Horstlinks wie beschrieben neu eingesetzt und seit dem hab ich Ruhe (ich kontrolliere aber trotzdem mind. 1x monatlich - dauert 2 Min.!) 

Verabschiede Dich von dem Gedanken, dass so ein Fully ein "Sorglosbike" ist. Es ist ein technisches Gerät mit beweglichen Elementen, die einer gewissen Wartung (eben auch VORSORGLICHEN!! Wartung) bedürfen.

Verabschiede Dich auch von dem Gedanken, dass Du den falschen Hersteller / falsches Rad gewählt hast - dem ist nicht so! Andere Modelle anderer Hersteller haben ähnliche oder andere Probleme (ich könnte Dir Geschichten erzählen ...).

Bisher hast Du alles richtig gemacht. Das AMS ist ein geiles Teil! - Weiterhin viel Spass!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## DaKe (25. Februar 2011)

Danke für deinen Beitrag ! Ich schau gleich mal nach

Danke

Daniel


----------



## schnarchsack (25. Februar 2011)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde nochmal Fotos von den Beuteln und deren Beschriftung (Etiketten) machen und hier veröffentlichen. Da geht glaube ich daraus hervor, für welche Räder die Sätze kompatibel sind ...



Angehängt 4 Fotos von den 3 Beuteln, in denen sämtliche für die Lagerungen erforderlichen Einzelteile enthalten sind.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## mykill.meyers (3. März 2011)

Wo´s hier grad um den Hinterbau geht: weiß jemand, ob man die 150er Hinterbau-Wippe vom neuen AMS auf die "alten" 125er übertragen kann? Ob die Aufnahmepunkte etc. da gleich sind? Wird durch size-tuned wahrscheinlich eher schwierig, weil ja für jede Rahmengröße unterschiedlich.


----------



## wiesi991 (3. März 2011)

also der 150er hinterbau rein optisch sicherlich nicht - beim 130er könnts knapp gehn, ich fürchte aber fast, dass die lager- und passungsbreiten usw auch andere sind.
die ams150-wippe dürfte laut bildern sowohl länger als auch höher bauen - von daher warscheinlich keine chance.....


----------



## Roboman (4. März 2011)

Hallo Biker,
ich bin ROb und ganz neu im Geschäft. Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat mir 2 Bikes vorgestellt und nun würde ich mal nach eurer Meinung fragen.

1. Cube AMS 125 (Sonderedition) 
Er meint der Rahmen sei von 2010, ist blau/weiss/schwarz und weil es ne sonderedition ist könnte er es mir für 1699 anstatt für 1899 geben. Die Einzelkomponenten wie z.B. Kurbel (Deore XT in schwarz) und Dämpfer wären deutlich besser als beim Comp. 

2. Cube AMS Comp 2011 für 1599

Das 125er hat einen breiteren Lenker, was ich etwas komisch fand, aber der Dealer meinte, man könnte es kürzen. Er ist sich aber sich, dass wenn man sich erst dran gewöhnt hat, will man nichts anderes mehr. Ist glaub ich ein 70er Lenker. Zudem kam mir das 125er ziemlich hoch vor, was wohl auf den höheren Federweg zurückzuführen ist. 

Ist für mich 20" am besten? Bin 1,83.

Was sagt ihr?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Roboman (4. März 2011)

Hi Rogg,
danke erstmal für das nette "Willkommen"!

Also hier habe ich ein Link. Das müssten die Komponenten sein:

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/vollgefedert/cube-ltd-ams-125-pro

Tja, was genau ich mit dem Bike mache weiss ich nicht so gneau 

Ich weiss nur, dass ich gerne Touren fahre und dabei oft auf holprigen Wegen lande. Aber so richtig muss ich noch herausfinden was für ein MTB-Typ ich bin. Ich weiss nur, dass ich was fernünftiges untern Arsch will


----------



## Housemaster0007 (4. März 2011)

Roboman schrieb:


> Hi Rogg,
> danke erstmal für das nette "Willkommen"!
> 
> Also hier habe ich ein Link. Das müssten die Komponenten sein:
> ...


 

ich hab ein AMS 125 RX Modell 2010 mit Fox Gabel. Die lässt sich quasi via Hebel drehen easy während der Fahrt in der Höhe verstellen. ich finde das genial. Und wenn du ein wenig schaust dürftest Du das Modell für 1599 finden. 

Ich bin bisher mit dem Bike zufrieden, habe aber erst knapp 100 km auf dem Tacho. Für mich perönlich ein idealer All-Rounder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roboman (4. März 2011)

Also ich weiss jetzt nicht genau ob das alles ganz genau die Komponenten von dem Bike bei dem HÃ¤ndler sind. Es sah auf jeden Fall genau so aus. Er hat noch gesagt, dass das "neue 125er" 5mm mehr Federweg hat. Dann will er mir vielleicht doch das 125er-Model 2010 verkaufen. Er sagte auf jeden Fall, dass der Rahmen von 2010 ist. Aber das wÃ¤re ja auch nicht schlimm. Ist doch fÃ¼r 200â¬ weniger ok im Preis wÃ¼rde ich sagen. ABer vielleicht habe ich viel zu wenig Ahnung


----------



## Galicier (4. März 2011)

Hi Roboman,

mit nem 125er machst du nichts falsch. Ist einfach ein gutmütiges Rad. hab mittlerweile über 23 000 km mit dem Teil runter und außer Verschleißteile keine Probleme. Wegen der Größe mußt du dir klar werden wo dein Schwerpunkt liegt oder liegen wird. Da du dich als Anfänger bezeichnest ist es wahrscheinlich, dass du deine Vorlieben noch deutlich verändern wirst, wenn du mal richtig Blut geleckt hast.

Ich bin selbst 183 groß und fahre einen M-Rahmen. Ich finde es wendiger. Mit einem breiten Lenker gibt es viel Kontrolle auf den Trails. 

Den bereits erwähnten Tip auf ein RX finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht.

Probier M und L.

Ich wünsch dir viel Spass


----------



## Roboman (5. März 2011)

Moin,

wenn ich mir so die Beiträge durchlese, finde ich alle möglichen AMS 125 bezeichnungen, 125 RX, 125 Trail u.s.w. habe aber noch kein 125 pro entdeckt.
Ist das Pro selten, neu oder das schlechteste Model ?


----------



## Vincy (5. März 2011)

Das AMS 125 Pro ist ein Midseason Modell (2010er Rahmen mit 2011er komponenten).
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...dell-2011/~kid378/~tplprodukt_1/~prid3231.htm
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/fullsuspension.html


----------



## Roboman (5. März 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das AMS 125 Pro ist ein Midseason Modell (2010er Rahmen mit 2011er komponenten).
> http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/2011er-Modelle/Cube/Fullsuspension/Mountainbike-Cube-LTD-AMS-125-Pro-Messemodell-2011/~kid378/~tplprodukt_1/~prid3231.htm
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/fullsuspension.html



Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht ???


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. März 2011)

Hallo AMS 125er Freunde,

ich möchte mir einen neuen LRS zulegen. Im Blick habe ich den Veltec V-Two LRS. 

Frage: Der wird ja als VR mit QR, 15 und 20 angeboten, wobei 15 und 20 auf QR umrüstbar ist (Adapter). Meine Gabel ist ne Fox 32 Talas 140mm. Sollte ich jetzt nicht falsch liegen, passt da "nur" QR. 
Beim HR denke ich mal wird beim AMS das QR 135mm die einzige Alternative sein.

Soviele Optionen , da fehlt mir noch die Erfahrung. Was würdet ihr bei dem Veltec V-Two nehmen ?  

Weiss einer von euch, ob beim LRS das Felgenband schon "inklusive" ist ?

Sorry für die vielleicht depperten Fragen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen .

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roboman (6. März 2011)

Wie wirkt sich der höhere Federweg der Gabel vom 125 pro aufs Fahrverhalten aus?

Fragen über Fragen und keine Antworten


----------



## Vincy (6. März 2011)

Roboman schrieb:


> Wie wirkt sich der höhere Federweg der Gabel vom 125 pro aufs Fahrverhalten aus?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen und keine Antworten


 
Bergauf eher etwas nachteilig, dagegen bergab zum Vorteil. Deswegen gibt es Gabel mit Absenkung (zB Talas, U-Turn). 
Ein Midseason-Modell ist nicht unbedingt von Nachteil, sofern es deinen Wünschen entspricht.
Werd aber erstmal schlüssig, was *du* haben willst. 


@Sirrah73
Bei deinem Bike kannst nur Schnellspanner oder DT Swiss Thru Bolt verwenden.
Andere Varianten lassen da deine Gabel und Rahmen nicht zu.


----------



## Roboman (6. März 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Werd aber erstmal schlüssig, was *du* haben willst.



Ich will ein gutes, qualitatives Mountainbike mit dem ich länger Spaß habe, zum guten Preis, undzwar am besten morgen zum einpacken bitte!


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. März 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Na, dann werden wir uns wohl die Schnellspannervariante holen .

Toll ,dass man hier immer so schnell Hilfe kriegt. 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## boernie (8. März 2011)

servus @all habe seit samstag nen Cube ams 125 pro series gekauft, und finde es voll supi


----------



## boernie (14. März 2011)

hallo isch der Thread noch am laufen oder gibs keine Cube ams125pro fahrer?


----------



## DaKe (14. März 2011)

Kann ich dir nicht beantworten ! Ich fahre leider nur die Trial version ! Da gibt es noch mich ! Und ich war das ganze We unterwegs damit 


Dake


----------



## Roboman (14. März 2011)

Hi Boernie, habe mir letzte Woche Montag das AMS 125 Pro gekauft. Die ersten 32km waren sehr geil kan ich nur sagen!


----------



## boernie (15. März 2011)

Das weiß ich auch scho habe scho ca. 200 km runter


----------



## Pellepom (26. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Kettenführung für mein 2007 AMS 125 Pro, da mich die springende Kette beim Bergabradln nervt (sie hüpft zwar vor Freude, nervt aber trotzdem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Hab mich schon mal vorinformiert und welche von e.13 ina Auge gefasst 

(3fach)
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ttenfuehrung-3-fach-48t-schwarz-Mod-2011.html

(2fach)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=11437


Muß ich was beachten und passen beide Kefü ans AMS ??

Sollte ich besser eine für alle 3 Blätter nehmen ??

Kann mir jemand eine empfehlen ??

Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (27. März 2011)

hi an alle cuber!

Ich fahre das AMS 125 RX 2010 und habe hinten wie vorne die 26" 2.25er nobby nic reifen drauf...und hatte jetzt innerhalb von 3 wochen 2 platten...
meine frage wäre also:
gibt es pannensichere alternativen und kann ich auch breitere reifen wie z.b. einen 2.4er reifen fahren?

danke im voraus!!

MFG


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. März 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> kann ich auch breitere reifen wie z.b. einen 2.4er reifen fahren?
> MFG


Ja. Du kannst 2.4er fahren, wie z.B. den FatAlbert. Du wirst die Sunringle XMB drauf haben - bei denen die 2,4er aber mit 2.0bar fahren und nicht weniger, da der Reifen sonst runterspringen könnte.

ich selber bin auch 2,4er FA auf der Felge gefahren - soweit ohne Probleme.


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. März 2011)

Gestern mal die erste kleine Rundfahrt als AMS 125 Fahrer gemacht:


----------



## Alperer (28. März 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> hi an alle cuber!
> 
> Ich fahre das AMS 125 RX 2010 und habe hinten wie vorne die 26" 2.25er nobby nic reifen drauf...und hatte jetzt innerhalb von 3 wochen 2 platten...
> meine frage wäre also:
> ...



Platt wegen Durchschlag oder Durchstich?
Snake-Skin Reifen oder dünne Seitenwand?


----------



## kampfgnom (28. März 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Gestern mal die erste kleine Rundfahrt als AMS 125 Fahrer gemacht...



Schönes Rad, Glückwunsch!

Aber da muss eindeutig mehr Dreck dran!


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. März 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, Glückwunsch!
> 
> Aber da muss eindeutig mehr Dreck dran!



Danke! 


Ich hab bislang gedacht, dass nur Dirt-Bikes dreckig sein dürfen...


...oder ist gar jedes dreckige Bike ein Dirtbike??


----------



## Scarx (28. März 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ja. Du kannst 2.4er fahren, wie z.B. den FatAlbert. Du wirst die Sunringle XMB drauf haben - bei denen die 2,4er aber mit 2.0bar fahren und nicht weniger, da der Reifen sonst runterspringen könnte.
> 
> ich selber bin auch 2,4er FA auf der Felge gefahren - soweit ohne Probleme.




Vielen vielen dank für die super schnelle antwort!! ;-)


----------



## DaKe (28. März 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, Glückwunsch!
> 
> Aber da muss eindeutig mehr Dreck dran!




Hallo

gilt das noch als dreckig ?? Oder geht das schon in sauig ??? 












Gruß

Daniel


----------



## wiesi991 (28. März 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> Vielen vielen dank für die super schnelle antwort!! ;-)



Eine andere Alternative wären die Maxxis-Pellen - die sind auch deutlich pannenresistenter (allerdings auch schwerer), ich persönlich würd bei den Sunringle-Felgen nicht über 2,35" bei Maxxis oder 2,25" bei Schwalbe/Maxxis (Advantage, Ardent) gehen, allerdings fahr ich auch relativ gern niedrige Drücke (vorne ca. 1,6-1,8 bar) in den Reifen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (28. März 2011)

Hallo

Ich fahre auch die FA in 2,4 past wunderbar !!! 


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Scarx (28. März 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> Eine andere Alternative wären die Maxxis-Pellen - die sind auch deutlich pannenresistenter (allerdings auch schwerer), ich persönlich würd bei den Sunringle-Felgen nicht über 2,35" bei Maxxis oder 2,25" bei Schwalbe/Maxxis (Advantage, Ardent) gehen, allerdings fahr ich auch relativ gern niedrige Drücke (vorne ca. 1,6-1,8 bar) in den Reifen....



okay auch dir vielen dank, hab schon gehört das die sun ringle nicht die tollsten felgen sein...


----------



## wiesi991 (28. März 2011)

die felgen sind wohl nicht das problem - eher die lager in der nabe....
sollte aber relativ egal sein (also zumindest ist es das mir) solange sie laufen und da cube sie bis heute an ihren bikes verbaut vermute ich mal, dass es nicht so viele probleme damit geben kann...

zu den maxxis-schlappen gibts übrigens einen schönen (und genauso langen) thread im technikteil des forums!

edit: der hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419549&page=94


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. März 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> die felgen sind wohl nicht das problem - eher die lager in der nabe....



Ja, das kann ich bestätigen. Wir haben die Sunringeldingdong Dinger jetzt für die Winterbereifung und Veltec-V Two für die Sommerschlappen.
Bei uns war der Freilauf irgendwann knirschig - wurde aber ausgetauscht. Das Thema muss bei Cube mehr als bekannt sein, der Austausch erfolgte sofortig quasi noch vor dem Aussprechen der Reklamation, aber offensichtlich rechnet es sich immer noch die LRS zu verbauen anstelle eines höher Wertigen. Am Ende kauft der geneigte Fahrer eh bessere LRS - so wie wir.


----------



## Scarx (28. März 2011)

ah okay dann weiß ich bescheid danke naja noch läuft ja alles...;-)


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2011)

Pellepom schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Kettenführung für mein 2007 AMS 125 Pro, da mich die springende Kette beim Bergabradln nervt (sie hüpft zwar vor Freude, nervt aber trotzdem
> 
> ...



sollten passen, für 2 fach geht auch eine Stinger KeFü mit einer SLX 2 fach Kurbel 22 / 36 

Achja, du brauchst eine zum Klemmen, da das AMS keinen ISCG Mount hat.

Eine Alternative ist auch die Bionicon KeFü (auch chain guide genannt), allerdings recht teuer. Dafür geht sie auch mit 3 Fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnarchsack (1. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss mal auf was zurückkommen, was ich hier mal vor einiger Zeit (24.02.2011) zum Besten gegeben hatte.

Es ging damals darum, dass ich mir den kompletten Satz an Industrielagern und Kleinteilen für mein AMS 125 über Cube beschafft hatte.

Ich wurde damals vom Sportfreund Fiecke gebeten, zu prüfen, ob alle Teile (und Abnessungen / Bezeichnungen) denen aus seiner Liste entsprechen.

Ich hatte damals diese Frage etwas voreilig mit Ja beantwortet. Nach genauerem Hinsehen gibt es doch Unterschiede. Diese beziehen sich auf die Industrielager für ...

das Schwingenhauptlager (am Tretlager),
das Hauptlager des Umlenkhebels (am Sitzrohr).

Es wurde hier schon mehrfach diskutiert, dass sich in der Bezeichnung der Lager was geändert hat:
Am Schwingenhauptlager wurden früher Lager der Bezeichnung 6803 eingesetzt und seit Neuerem mit der Bezeichnung 61803.
Am Hauptlager des Umlenkhebels wurden früher Lager der Bezeichnung 6800 eingesetzt und seit Neuerem mit der Bezeichnung 61800.

(Man beachte jeweils den kleinen Unterschied.)

In meinem Teilesatz sind nun wieder die Lager mit den angeblich älteren Bezeichnungen enthalten (also immer ohne die 1). Das machte mich stutzig und ich habe mal etwas recherchiert:

Man kann alle 4 Lagertypen noch erhalten. Es gibt keine Neuen oder Alten Typen.

Es gibt aber Unterschiede in der sog. statischen Tragzahl:

6803: 1,4kN
61803: 0,93kN
6800: 0,925kN
61800: 0,585kN

Wer genaueres über die Bedeutung dieser statischen Tragzahl wissen will:  bitte Guuugeln oder Wikipedia befragen.

Diese statische Tragzahl ist für die bei uns vorliegende Belastungsart maßgeblich.

Schlussfolgerung:
Wenn man die Wahlmöglichkeit hat, dann sollte man immer die Lager ohne 1 in der Bezeichnung einsetzen, weil diese wahrscheinlich länger halten werden!

Weshalb nun diejenigen Lager mit der geringeren Tragzahl ins Spiel gekommen sind, kann nur Cube beantworten. Vermutlich ist es wie so oft eine Kostenfrage oder man hofft, mit den Ersatzteilen die großen Geschäfte machen zu können.

Soweit meine Ergänzungen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
schnarchsack


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2011)

eher in der Erstausrüstung einfacher und günstiger... Auswirkungen in der Praxis eher geringer (meine persönliche Meinung und nicht bewiesen) ...... das grosse Geschäft ... glaube ich eher nicht ..


----------



## Pellepom (1. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sollten passen, für 2 fach geht auch eine Stinger KeFü mit einer SLX 2 fach Kurbel 22 / 36
> 
> 
> Danke mzaskar,
> ...


----------



## plasi (2. April 2011)

mahlzeit 

ich habe das rad seit einiger zeit und kanns nun endlich benutzen  
ich habe eine magirus bremse und wenn ich bremse, dann habe ich ein komisches geräusch - aber nur auf der vorderachse.. ein leiseres geräusch habe ich auch bei schnellen bergabfahrten.. normal? oder wie könnte ich es reparieren ??

zweite "sache": der hebel für die hintere federung... laut dem aufdruck sollte er 3 stellungen haben. irgendwie kann ich aber nur zwei stellungen einstellen.. normal?


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2011)

Magirus Bremse??? Du meinst wohl Magura......

Der Dämpfer ist ein Fox RP23?

Der Hebel hat nur zwei, Pro Pedal an oder Pro Pedal aus, aber du kannst den Knopf auf dem Hebel etwas anziehen und dann auf drei Positionen einstellen


----------



## plasi (3. April 2011)

hallo

danke erstmal!
ja magura bremse  

und danke für die faq page  hilft mir weiter...


----------



## cytrax (3. April 2011)

in 4-6 wochen bekomme ich meins dann folgen auch bilder


----------



## DaKe (3. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Magirus Bremse??? Du meinst wohl Magura......
> 
> Der Dämpfer ist ein Fox RP23?
> 
> Der Hebel hat nur zwei, Pro Pedal an oder Pro Pedal aus, aber du kannst den Knopf auf dem Hebel etwas anziehen und dann auf drei Positionen einstellen



Hallo

Mein Dämpfer  blockiert nicht richtig ! Also das er nicht ganz blockiert weiß ich aber er ist trotz das ich zu habe offen ?? Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich was ich noch aus probieren kann ? Ich hatte zum vergleich noch ein anderes Bike da und da ist er zu und bei mir ist kein Unterschied ??

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Friecke (4. April 2011)

@Schnarchsack

Danke für die Info, sehr hilfreich. Bei mir steht nun auch so langsam ein Wechsel
an und ich werde mir einen Ersatzlagersatz nun schon mal bestellen und bereit legen.

Viele Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## V!oLent (4. April 2011)

Hallo,
eine kurze Frage hätte ich, da ich per Sufu zu keinem befriedigenden Ergebnis gekommen bin. 
Ich überlege momentan mir ein Cube AMS 125 gebraucht zu kaufen. Ich bin 193cm groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 93cm. Meint ihr 20" würde trotzdem noch passen oder ist das schon zu klein?

Danke schonmal für die Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (4. April 2011)

Servus!

Ich bin 1,92 und 90,x cm Schrittlänge und komme mit dem 20" gut klar.

Die serienmäßige Sattelstütze habe ich auf der Skale bei 2,5 stehen. Also kann man die noch ein wenig raus ziehen.

Ich habe vorher beide Größen Probe gefahren. Solltest Du vielleicht auch machen.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (8. April 2011)

Knacken im Hinterbau nach Bremsen

Hallo *all,

habe folgendes (nerviges) Problem: nach jeder Bremsung ist beim ersten Antritt ein Knacken/Knarzen im Hinterbau zu hören. Das Knacken/Knarzen hört man auch, wenn man im Stand die Hinterbremse zieht und dann das Fahrrad bewegt. Bei gelöster Bremse ist Ruhe, kann an den Schwingen ziehen, in die Pedale treten, etc. - Ruhe. 
Nur halt nach dem Bremsen -> Antritt: Knacken/Knarzen.

Können das die Speichen sein, oder die Bremsscheibe???

Bike: Cube AMS 125 K24 2009

Gruß und Dank

Helmut


----------



## ralf68 (8. April 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

"Das Knacken/Knarzen hört man auch, wenn man im Stand die Hinterbremse zieht und dann das Fahrrad bewegt" 
Bleibt die Bremse dabei gezogen oder hast du sie vor dem Bewegen gelöst???

Schaue doch mal, ob sich die Bremsbeläge nach dem Loslassen des Bemshebels wieder von der Scheibe abheben. Könnte sein, daß sie nach dem Lösen noch kurz an der Scheibe 'kleben' bleiben.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (9. April 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

die Bremse ist dabei gezogen, das Hinterrad dadurch blockiert. Bremsbeläge habe ich erst gewechselt, war vorher aber genau so (mit den alten Belägen).
Unterm Fahren ist es so, Bremsen, Bremse lösen, wieder rein treten -> Knarzen (einmal), dann ist Ruhe bis zum nächsten Bremsen.
Im Stand ist es halt zu hören, wenn man bei gezogener Bremse das Rad bewegt (und da immer wenn man das Rad bewegt)...
Beläge kleben nicht an der Scheibe, das habe ich geprüft - lösen sich sauber wieder ab.

Gruß & Danke

Helmut


----------



## Pellepom (12. April 2011)

Hi, der Umbau auf die neuen Fahrgewohnheiten war erfolgreich 

Cube AMS 125 Pro 2007, jetzt mit

Truvativ Aka Vorbau 80mm
Truvativ Boobar 780mm 
NC 17 Stinger Kettenführung
SLX 2fach Kurbel

Mal schauen wies funktioniert nächste Woche in Finale.


----------



## MilkyWayne (12. April 2011)

Augen auf beim ams kauf, mir ham sie meins aus der garage geklaut 

das schöne 07er ams louise 

rahmennummer war: A6M07760

das sind dann wohl auch meine abschiedsworte aus dem cube lager  mich hats richtung trek verschlagen, weshalb ich innerhalb der nächsten 2 wochen mein trek fuel ex 9 aus 2010 für 2250 statt 3000 entgegennehme

machts gut und ride on!


----------



## no name2606 (14. April 2011)

ich hab ein änliches knarzen gehabt...
was ich an zeit verschwendet habe bis ich es gefunden hab

bei mir war es tatsächlich die bremse, aber nicht der sattel sondern die leitung und zwar am punkt wo die leitung "aus dem oberrohr" wieder zum vorschein kommt zum hinterbau hinter, also in der nähe des sattelrohrs.
jedes mal als ich die bremse betätigt habe hat sich die leitung minimal gedehnt und hat sich auch dem entsprächend bewegt und als ich dann los gefahren bin ist sie wieder zurück gesprungen.
bis ich auf den schmarn gekommen bin habe ich drei innenlager getauscht, und die gelenklager zweimal komplett entfernt und wieder eingesetzt. bin dann durch zufall drauf gekommen als ich das fahrrad in die ecke schmeissen wollte und es dort an der stelle gepackt habe und es dann ein klack von sich gegeben hat.

jetzt nach einem jahr habe ich wieder irgend wo ein klacken aber diesmal ist es glaube ich wirklich das tretlager.

viel spaß bei der suche


----------



## Mattes1150 (16. April 2011)

@Rogg:

Ich habe mir aich ein LTD AMS 125 Pro geholt und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Hab die SLX Teile ( 4 Teile) gegen die XT ausgetauscht die hatte ich noch am alten Bike dran. Bin 1.84 m groß und fahre ein 20"
Heute kommen noch die Bremsen dran und dann ist es fertig und kann ausgeführt werden.

schönes Wochenende allen zusammen

Andreas


----------



## cytrax (16. April 2011)

servus, ich komm jetzt öfter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (16. April 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike!  Sowas ähnliches hab ich auch.


Kannst Du mal Detailfotos von den Fritzz-Griffen mit den Barends einstellen?!?


----------



## Ollomat (17. April 2011)

Hi,
hab bei meinem 125er AMS das Problem, das ich an der Verbindung zwischen Dämpfer und Link leichtes Spiel habe. Kann es sein, dass ich nach ca. 2000 km da schon ein ausgeschlagenes Lager hab ?? Hat jemand vllt. was ähnliches gehabt ? Ich hab den Dämpfer bis jetzt noch nicht ausgebaut und frag mich, ob ich da lieber gleich den Händler kontaktiere, oder ob's vllt ne schnelle, einfache Lösung gibt ...?? 

Danke für Tipps und verschont mich bitte mit Schlaumeiereien...


----------



## BikerRT (17. April 2011)

Also ich hatte noch keine 2000km da war das Lager schon ausgeschlagen. Neue Lagerbuchse im Internet bestellt fÃ¼r 6,??â¬ DÃ¤mpfer ausgebaut und zum BikehÃ¤ndler gebracht, der hat 7â¬ fÃ¼rs einbauen genommen. DÃ¤mpfer wieder rein und fertig.

alles zusammen 13,??â¬

Ein anderer HÃ¤ndler wollte komplett 40-45â¬ haben, wenn ich nur den DÃ¤mpfer hingebracht hÃ¤tte und er die Teile besorgt hÃ¤tte. ABZOCKER!!


----------



## Ollomat (17. April 2011)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Also ich hatte noch keine 2000km da war das Lager schon ausgeschlagen. Neue Lagerbuchse im Internet bestellt für 6,?? Dämpfer ausgebaut und zum Bikehändler gebracht, der hat 7 fürs einbauen genommen. Dämpfer wieder rein und fertig.
> 
> alles zusammen 13,??
> 
> Ein anderer Händler wollte komplett 40-45 haben, wenn ich nur den Dämpfer hingebracht hätte und er die Teile besorgt hätte. ABZOCKER!!



Danke für den Tipp !! Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren ! Gruß Oliver


----------



## cytrax (17. April 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike!  Sowas ähnliches hab ich auch.
> 
> 
> Kannst Du mal Detailfotos von den Fritzz-Griffen mit den Barends einstellen?!?



jepp mach ich


----------



## cytrax (22. April 2011)

@*Bocacanosa hier die fotos











*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (22. April 2011)

Hätte da noch ne frage zur Rahmenhöhe. Ich bin 1,80m groß und wenn ich mit den Füßen am Boden stehe geht mir das Oberrohr am hintersten stück knapp bis zum Sack^^ Der Rahmen hat 20". Habe das Bike gebraucht gekauft mit ca 500Km laufleistung. Nun is die frage ob ein kürzerer Vorbau reichen würde oder der Rahmen allegemein zu groß ist und ich mir besser einen 18" besorgen sollte. Der Vorbau is ein Syntace F149.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## kampfgnom (22. April 2011)

Ich fahre bei 1,78m den 18"-Rahmen und finde den (fahre einen 90mm Syntace Superforce) perfekt. 20" wäre _mir_ zu zu groß


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. April 2011)

ich hatte (bis es geklaut wurde) mit 1,73 ein 18er und das war gerade so ok. denke mal wenn dich das rad von der sitzposition jetzt nicht stört, teste den anderen vorbau doch einfach


----------



## cytrax (22. April 2011)

werd morgen mal beim würfel dealer vorbei schauen und nen kürzeren vorbau testen. die sitzposition stört mich eigentlich nicht, nur das der lenker eben bissl weit weg ist^^


----------



## Bocacanosa (22. April 2011)

Danke für das Foto. Bin noch unschlüssig. Ich glaub ich lass die Screw-on Griffe alleine dran.

Ich bin 1,92 m groß Schritthöhe 90,x und hab das AMS in 20".


----------



## cytrax (22. April 2011)

hab die heute auch abgebaut da ich versucht habe die bremshebel so zu positionieren das ich mit einem finger bremsen kann. die hörner sind weg also sind die griffe schonmal weiter außen aber der zeigefinger liegt trotzdem fast mittig vom bremshebel. wie kann ich den hebel besser positionieren?


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. April 2011)

Mach die Schaltanzeigen von den Triggern ab, dann kannste die Bremshebel nach innen setzen.


----------



## wiesi991 (23. April 2011)

Genau! wirkt Wunder bei der Ergonomie! Dazu brauchst du aber noch zu deinem Schaltwerk passende Abdeckkappen (kosten iwas um die 2-3 Euro zusammen).


----------



## cytrax (23. April 2011)

danke für die tipps, ihr seid spitze


----------



## wiesi991 (23. April 2011)

wegen der abdeckkappen am besten mal beim händler des vertrauens nachfragen  günstiger geht nichtmal im internet! 

sieht dann übrigens ungefähr so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (23. April 2011)

sieht sau geil aus und da ich eh nen neuen, kürzeren vorbau brauche, und dein RaceFace recht passend wär, könntest mir sagen wie der genau heißt und der lenker is auch schick


----------



## wiesi991 (24. April 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> sieht sau geil aus und da ich eh nen neuen, kürzeren vorbau brauche, und dein RaceFace recht passend wär, könntest mir sagen wie der genau heißt und der lenker is auch schick



da musst du dich aber beeilen: Race Face ist pleite gegangen, heißt du könntest jetzt mit Glück im Blow-Out günstig rankommen.

es sind:

Race Face Evolve AM ,50mm x 31,8mm, 1 1/8  - Vorbau
Race Face Atlas AM 725 x 31,8mm

Pass aber auf, sofern du einen Lenker mit 25,4 mm Klemmung hast passt der Evolve AM nicht, da würde aber ein Syntace F139 funktionieren (da kannst du hald minimal 75mm wählen - weniger gibts nicht)


----------



## cytrax (24. April 2011)

Danke für den tipp  werd am dienstag nach der arbeit beim händler vorbeifahren und schauen was der noch so alles da hat, andernfalls bei hi-bike und konsorten mal reinschauen

edit: klemmung sollte passen is ein Syntace Vector 2014 Lenker konventionell 31,8x700mm, schwarz 12° mit einem Syntyce Force 149 Vorbau 1 1/8" 6° der ja eh weichen muss da er zu lang is^^


----------



## WRC206 (26. April 2011)

Ich habe heute das Lager gewechselt. Neues Bike ist bestellt. Es ist ein Rose Beef Cake FR 2 geworden.

Da ich mein AMS verkaufen werde, wollte ich einfach mal Danke sagen. Habe hier immer viel gelesen und bei Fragen habt ihr mir immer helfen können.

Ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß mit euren AMS und gucke bestimmt trotzdem immer mal wieder hier rein


----------



## cytrax (27. April 2011)

so, ich war heute beim cube händler. Der wusste nicht mal ob es eine abdeckung für die trigger gibt als er dan noch nachschaute und mir sagte das wenn er sie bestellt um die 10 (pro stück!!!) kosten sollten habe ich gesagt nein danke auf wiedersehn^^

alsoooo ab zum netten bike-shop neben an. Der wusste sofort was ich wollte und gab mir die dinger 4 2 stück. zuhause dann angefangen zu schrauben. schaltanzeige abgebaut dann.....lachflash......anzeige umgedreht und in beiden war genau diese abdeckkappe drin  naja egal hauptsache die ergonomie am lenker hats um welten verbessert! danke euch für die tipps 

und so sah dann das ganze aus^^ 




Schaltanzeigen weg bremshebel und trigger getauscht und schon is alles griffiger^^


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. April 2011)

genau das wollte ich dir noch schreiben  sry hab zu spät drangedacht und wollte erst noch nen bekannten fragen der seine genau da her hat 

aber gut jetzt wissen wir wieder bescheid.


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2011)

Ein Blick in die Montageanleitung der Schalthebel (XT, SLX) hätte da auch gereicht, da steht auch der Hinweis. 
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...03/SI-6MPRA-003-GER_v1_m56577569830677276.pdf


----------



## cytrax (28. April 2011)

naja egal^^ jedenfalls is jetzt alles so wies sein sollte


----------



## Ritschie (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,

kann mir jemand mal die Geometriedaten vom AMS 125 2010 in M zur Verfügung stellen ? (sind leider auf der Cube Homepage nicht mehr zu finden)

Danke und Gruß
Ritschie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (3. Mai 2011)

Wer suchet, der findet. 
M gibt es da nicht, da mußt dich schon zwischen 18 und 20" entscheiden.
http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/show-special/ltd-ams-125-team/


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Mai 2011)

Bitteschön: http://www.adrenalin.info/online-sh...rodukte/cube-2010-1/cube-ams-125-rx-2010.html


----------



## Ritschie (3. Mai 2011)

@Vincy
@Sirrah73

Super, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.
Ihr seid Spitze 

Thanks
Ritschie


----------



## nimbus_leon (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

mal so ne Frage...Ich bin etwas mit meiner Dämpfer und Federgabeleinstellung unzufrieden...

Ich wiege 88kg ==> Wieviel Bar habt ihr im Dämpfer (Fox Float RP23)  bzw. in der Federgabel (Fox Talas 140/120/100mm) ????

THX schon mal


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. Mai 2011)

ich empfehle dir dafür erstmal soviel reinzugeben, wie es nach sag stimmen würde. anschließend kannst du den Druck immernoch auf deinen Geschmack abstimmen. ich beispielsweise hatte druck für ca 10-15kg mehr drinnen, konnte es dafür aber schon fast als leichtes enduro nutzen (wiege nur 57)


----------



## broeckchen (4. Mai 2011)

Einfach mal ne Dämpferpumpe mit auf deine Lieblingsstrecke nehmen und eine Versuchsreihe starten. Besonders beim Dämpfer wirkt das Anpassen der Rebounds wunder. 
Habe bei 85 kg (Fahrer + Ausrüstung) im Dämper 140 psi. In der Talas (von 2009) 90 psi, der Rebound ist auf ganz langsame, um im ruppigen Gelände nicht durch ein zu schnell Ausfedern den Bodenkontakt zu verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (7. Mai 2011)

probiers doch mal mit den standart einstellungen von fox und variiere dann je nachdem wie viel trail oder touren du fährst
für dein gewicht ist der standart 6,20 Bar für die gabel
den dämpfer stell dann so ein das du gleichzeitig vorne und hinten einfederst...

mehr kann ich dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen ist fahrstil abhängig...


----------



## Scarx (9. Mai 2011)

Hi an alle cuber ich hab so das gefühl das mein hinterrad ein wenig schwammig läuft ich denke ich werde mir mal andere laufräder besorgen müssen
habt ihr da ein paar erfahrungen gemacht preismäßig sollte der satz nicht über 300 euro kosten vielen dank im vorraus!!


----------



## Beff94 (11. Mai 2011)

Mein AMS für 2011


----------



## Kasselaner__ (12. Mai 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hi an alle cuber ich hab so das gefühl das mein hinterrad ein wenig schwammig läuft ich denke ich werde mir mal andere laufräder besorgen müssen
> habt ihr da ein paar erfahrungen gemacht preismäßig sollte der satz nicht über 300 euro kosten vielen dank im vorraus!!



@Scarx, bevor Du Dir einen neuen LRS kaufst, solltest Du vielleicht vorher prüfen, ob nicht vielleicht Buchsen/Lager ausgeschlagen sind. Eventuell hat ganz einfach nur deine Nabe etwas Spiel. Dann taugen auch die besten Laufräder nichts.


----------



## Dust_and_Durt (12. Mai 2011)

@ Beff94

sieht ja schick aus!
Was hast du denn da für ne Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi...
Da ich mich auf dem Sektor auch gerne verändern würde, würde mich interessieren welche Lenkerbreite und Vorbaulänge du da verbaut hast ;-)
Wenn ich recht sehe haben wir ja schon die gleichen Pedale (NC 17 Sudpin III, oder)

mfg


----------



## pippilangstrump (12. Mai 2011)

@ All , Hallo ich bräucht mal die Hilfe von erfahrenen Cube"bisten". Ich habe die Möglichkeit das AMS 125 in Black/green gebraucht zu kaufen.
NP war 1999,00  im August 2010 noch 1 Jahr Garnatie. Soweit ohne Mängel.
Gabel: Fox32 Talas>rL 100/120/140
Shimano XT Shadow
Magura Louise 180 Scheiben

Was würdet Ihr für das Bike max zahlen.... bzw den Werverlust wo kann ich den ansetzen... Herzlichen Dank Grüße Su


----------



## Bocacanosa (12. Mai 2011)

pippilangstrump schrieb:


> ...im August 2010 noch 1 Jahr Garnatie...



*Nur der Erstkäufer kann Gewährleistungs- oder Garantieleistungen geltend machen.

*Quelle: http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/ 

Preis??? k. A.


----------



## broeckchen (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ab Ende des Monats steht mein AMS 125 zum verkauf, da ich mir ein neues Rad kaufen werde.

Zum AMS 125:
ca. 2200 km gefahren. 
Ausstattung von 2009, XT Schaltwerk und Umwerfer, SLX Schalthebel, der Rahmen (20") wurde 2010 wegen eines geometriebedingten Garantiefalles getauscht. 
Gabel- (FOX 32 TALAS RLC) und Dämpfer- (FOX RP 23) Service habe ich im Winter selber durchgeführt, sprich Dichtungen und Öl gewechselt. 
Als Bonus gibt es unbenutzte 2009er XT-Bremsen (180mm) und zwei Vorbaulängen zur Auswahl (Syntace F139 (115mm) / Race Face Ride Xc (90mm)).
Preis :  900 (VB) ohne Pedale 

Bei Interesse und/oder Rückfragen einfach per persönliche Nachrichtmelden.
Gruß
Nils

p.s. für nen 10er gibts doppelseite SPD Pedale PD-M324 mit dazu


----------



## Beff94 (14. Mai 2011)

@dust_and_durt

also mein entgültiger Lenker und Vorbau ist gestern gekommen 
1x Trutativ-Hussefelt Lenker 680mm breit und 40mm Rise
1x Trutativ Hussefelt DH Vorbau 40mm

Es fährt sich so einfach nur traumhaft 

P.S. Bilder kommen heut Abend


----------



## chrisNOM (5. Juni 2011)

Frage an die Würfelreiter: Ich hätte gerne an meinem neuen Bike den Sattel von meinem 09er XT. War dort der Fizik Tundra verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (5. Juni 2011)

Der Sattel ist ein Fizik Aliante Delta.


----------



## chrisNOM (5. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist ein Fizik Aliante Delta.



so ein billig ding? 

Da steht überall Rennradsattel dabei 

Da konnte ich aber 2tage drauf sitzen ohne schmerzen! Der Radon Sattel geht ma gar nicht!

PS: Danke!


----------



## cytrax (5. Juni 2011)

Bei mir is der Tundra dran aber der passt nicht an mein Arsch Bin noch am probesitzen von ein paar anderen,


----------



## Miche12345 (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute
Ich hab mal ne Frage. Und zwar hab ich das AMS 125 RX von 2010 mit Fox 32 Talas Gabel hab aber gleich beim Kauf die Bremse gegen eine Magura Louise 2008 mit 180er Scheiben getauscht und will jetzt vorne eine größere Bremsscheibe montieren.
Weiß jemand von euch welche Bremsscheibengröße für die Gabel freigegeben ist und welchen Adapter ich dann benötige???
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juni 2011)

ich meine die ist bis 203mm freigegeben. Zumindest fahre ich die 203er an einer ex-ams125 talas in meinem Transition HT...


----------



## Vincy (18. Juni 2011)

Bis max 203mm. Die Louise dürfte da noch den alten IS Standard haben oder? Die Gabel hat aber Postmount.


----------



## Miche12345 (19. Juni 2011)

Nein die Gabel und die Bremse haben das Postmount-System is dan wohl doch schon eine neuere Louise.
Aber das würde bedeuten das ich diesen Adapter benötige um das ganze umzubauen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a6098/adapter-nr-7.html


----------



## DaKe (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe mal wieder eine Dämpferfrage(hinterer Dämpfer) ! Ich habe folgendes Problem ? Wenn ich Bergauf fahre habe ich das Gefühl das der Dämpfer stark einsackt obwohl er zu ist ? Ich merke es am Abstand zu den Pedalen ? Oder bilde ich mir das alles nur ein ?? meine aber das wäre sonst nicht gewesen ? das tritt aber nur bei bergauf ein ? sonst macht er gut zu ??? hat jemand einen tipp ??


gruß

DaKe


----------



## Bocacanosa (26. Juni 2011)

Du hast sicherlich den Fox RP23 mit ProPedal drinne, oder???

Wie hast Du das ProPedal eingestellt und "wippt" der Dämpfer trotz ProPedal???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (26. Juni 2011)

hallo

ja es ist der rp23 ! der dämpfer ist geschlossen ! er wippt ganz minimal ! von da her würde ich sagen ist es okay ? aber ich habe das gefühl bei berg auf "übertriebengesagt" das der arsch fast am boden schleift ? so als ob er einknickt ? aber ohne zu wippen ?? das hat er sonst nicht gemacht ! 

gruß

daniel


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juni 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> Ich merke es am Abstand zu den Pedalen ? Oder bilde ich mir das alles nur ein ??



Entweder du hast einen Rahmenbruch, oder du bildest dir alles nur ein. Der Abstand zwischen Sattel und Pedal ändert sich nämlich nicht....Da ist eine "Stange" dazwischen - nämlich das Sattelrohr. Wenn sich da was bewegt, dann schmeiß den Rahmen weg....


----------



## DaKe (27. Juni 2011)

Ja ich weiß ... irgendwie ist meine Beschreibung scheibenkleister ..
Ich versuch es nochmal anders ... Übertrieben würde ich sagen ich sitze bergauf wie auf einer Chopper also vorn hoch und hinten abgesenkt (ohne groß zu wippen) ! bin ich dann aber wieder gerade ist alles okay ?? naja vielleicht bilde ich es mir ja doch nur ein ?


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Scarx (8. Juli 2011)

das liegt daran das sich dein Schwerpunkt beim bergauf fahren nach hinten verlagert das kannst du ausgleichen indem du die federgabel absenkst und propedal reinmachst.
ganz sperren kannst du deinen Dämpfer eh nicht nur das wippen verringern aber wie gesagt das du nach unten gedrückt wirst liegt an dem schwerpunkt der nach hinten sackt.


----------



## Scarx (8. Juli 2011)

also einfach vorne links (gesehen von der sitzposition aus) an der gabel ein-2mal drehen um die gabel abzusenken...


----------



## DaKe (8. Juli 2011)

Danke für eure hilfestellung ! Die gabel vorn habe ich immer nur auf 120 gehabt und weiter reindrehen geht ja nicht !!!!
Ich habe das ams jetzt ein gutrs dreiviertel jahr gefahren !! Ich komme einfach mit der geometrie nicht mehr zurecht !! Und habe mich von meinem ams gestern getrennt und fahre jetzt das 100 aus 2011 ! 
Danke nochmal für eure meinungen und hilfestellungen !





Gruß

DaKe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi12 (16. Juli 2011)

Hey, 

Ich habe eben auf ner Abfahrt gemerkt, dass es wohl besser wäre wenn ich mir en Bashguard anschaffe. Ich hab ein AMS 125 RX 2010 mit ner Deore XT Kurbel. Was haltet ihr von http://www.e13components.com/product_turbocharger.html ? Ist der Kompatibel mit meinem Cube und brauche ich zusätzlich irgendwelche Schrauben bzw reichen die , die das oberste Ritzel befestigen aus. 



Liebe Grüße Tobi


----------



## Scarx (17. Juli 2011)

Hey cuber!!
Ich habe folgendes Problem...
nach ungefähr 10 min. fahrt auf meinem ams 125 rx 2010 habe ich eine abfolge von nervtötenden klicks bei jeder vollen umdrehung meiner pedalen... ziemlich laut und durchgehend kennt jemand das problem oder weiß woher das kommen kann?!


----------



## Tobi12 (17. Juli 2011)

Also ich hatte schonmal das selbe Problem.
Bei mir war das Tretlager nicht richtig angezogen. Ein weiterer Grund war, dass es ein wenig dreckig war ( von innen ) und auch die Schmierung nicht mehr stimmte. 
Alles zusammen führte besonders bei starken antritten und Wiegetritt zu richtig starken knarzen...


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Juli 2011)

@tobi: Normalerweise sollte der Bashguard an jede Vierarm Kurbel passen, die eine Befestigung für ein äußeres Kettenblatt hat. Allerdings musst du dann auf das Größe KB verzichten, überleg deshalb ob du nicht vielleicht statt des 32ers ein 36er einsetzen möchtest.


----------



## Tobi12 (17. Juli 2011)

Hey Jetpilot, 

Ja darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Brauch man einfach en 36er kaufen und kann dies dann problemlos ersetzen ?


----------



## Scarx (17. Juli 2011)

vielen dank Tobi ich werds mir anschauen !!!
und speziellen dank für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie stark dein Antrieb schon verschlissen ist. Wenn der noch recht neu ist, dann kannst du das KB problemlos austauschen, sollte der Antrieb aber schon älter sein, kann es passieren, dass die Kette nicht mehr passt, dann müsstest du eben alles tauschen. Wenn das der Fall ist, fahr einfach den derzeitigen bis zum Ende und tausch das 32er gegen ein 36er wenn dann der ganze Antrieb neu kommt.


----------



## Tobi12 (17. Juli 2011)

Top, genau so mache ichs ! Danke


----------



## schnarchsack (21. Juli 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hey cuber!!
> Ich habe folgendes Problem...
> nach ungefÃ¤hr 10 min. fahrt auf meinem ams 125 rx 2010 habe ich eine abfolge von nervtÃ¶tenden klicks bei jeder vollen umdrehung meiner pedalen... ziemlich laut und durchgehend kennt jemand das problem oder weiÃ woher das kommen kann?!



@Scarx:
Ich tippe mal auf einen defekten Freilauf (Hast Du auch Sunringle-XMB-LaufrÃ¤der bzw. Naben wie ich? â Die taugen wahrscheinlich nicht viel!) Bei mir ist inzwischen schon der 4. Freilauf drin.
Der erste Freilauf zeigte bereits ca. 500km die beschriebenen Klick-/Knarz-/KnackgerÃ¤usche. Das Ã¼bertrÃ¤gt sich auf den ganzen Rahmen, so dass man es nicht sofort lokalisieren kann. Man denk es ist sonstwas kaputt (Tretlager, Hinterbaulagerungen, Rahmenbruch, ...). Wenn man das Hinterrad ausbaut und zwischen den HÃ¤nden drehen lÃ¤sst, dann spÃ¼rt man deutlich den ruckeligen/ungleichmÃ¤Ãigen Lauf an der Kassette, die man ja in der Hand. So konnte ich die Ursache lokalisieren. EndgÃ¼ltige Sicherheit hatte ich dann, als ich das defekte ausgebaute Teil von meinem HÃ¤ndler mal in die Hand bekam.
Das hintere Laufrad hat dann weitere 1000km durchgehalten (der neue Freilauf hatte also immerhin schon mal die doppelte Lebensdauer) â dann hatten die Industrielager der Nabe bereits deutlich spÃ¼rbares Spiel, was natÃ¼rlich auch nicht zu akzeptieren ist! Das komplette Rad wurde dann Ã¼ber meinen HÃ¤ndler durch CUBE auf Kulanz im letzten Winter komplett erneuert.
An diesem neuen Hinterrad hat der wiederum neue Freilauf ca. 800km durchgehalten, dann trat plÃ¶tzlich wieder das GerÃ¤uschbild auf. Cube hat kurzfristig an meinen HÃ¤ndler wieder einen neuen Freilauf verschickt - seit gestern ist er montiert. Hoffentlich hÃ¤lt er ne Weile durch.

Als nÃ¤chstes mÃ¼ssten ja nun eigentlich wieder die Industrielager der Nabe verschleiÃen ... mal sehen wie es weiter geht.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Juli 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hey cuber!!
> Ich habe folgendes Problem...
> nach ungefähr 10 min. fahrt auf meinem ams 125 rx 2010 habe ich eine abfolge von nervtötenden klicks bei jeder vollen umdrehung meiner pedalen... ziemlich laut und durchgehend kennt jemand das problem oder weiß woher das kommen kann?!



Habe das gleiche Problem beim AMS 130 Race. Kurbelgarnitur aus- und wieder eingebaut, Innenlager ausgetauscht, mit anderen Pedalen ausprobiert - alles nichts gebracht. 
Das nervtötende Klicken kommt aber eindeutig aus Richtung Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T212 (25. Juli 2011)

Vergiss das mit dem "eindeutig". Alurahmen übertragen solche Geräusche sehr gut und ich hatte schon mehrmals Geräusche, die ich irgendwo lokalisiert, aber ganz woanders behoben habe, obwohl ich mir 100%ig sicher war, dass sie z.B. vom Lenker kamen...


----------



## Brotlieferant (25. Juli 2011)

Die Sattelstreben sind auch gerne mitbeteiligt. Gestern noch auf der Tour beim Kollegen eindeutig lokalisiert. Arsch ausm Sattel und weg war das Geknarze...
der Brotlieferant


----------



## Lebowsky (25. Juli 2011)

Hat schon jemand Probleme mit dem hinteren Sunringle Ryde XMB Laufrand gehabt?
Mein 2011er AMS 125 Pro hat nun etwa 2000km auf dem Buckel und jetzt macht sin ein ungewöhnliches Geräusch im Freilauf bemerkbar. Mit etwa jeder 2ten Umdrehung (nicht beim Kurbeln, sondern im Freilauf, bzw. beim "zurück Treten") hört man eine art Klacken. Ich vermute, dass der Freilaufkörper einen Defekt hat oder Schmutz eingedrungen ist. Das Lager der Nabe dreht selbst noch geräuschfrei.
Ich werde die Tage mal das Ritzelpaket runter nehmen und genauer nachschauen und lokalisieren...
Aber falls noch jemand das Problem kennt oder einen Rat hat wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## ______________ (26. Juli 2011)

Da haben die Drecks-Teile aber lange bei dir gehalten.

Ich habe 3 Sätze in 600km verbraucht.

Freilauf gefressen (inkl. abgerissenem Schaltauge), Speichen gebrochen, Felge ab Werk 7mm außerhalb der Mitte etc...


----------



## cytrax (26. Juli 2011)

Ich werd die scheiß Dinger auch ersetzen. Bin zwar noch auf der Suche aber werd wohl die Veltec V-TWO nehmen. Die Ringles werd ich fürn Winter mit Ice Spykers nehmen.


----------



## Lebowsky (28. Juli 2011)

Montag geht das Rad zur Inspektion - und eventuell werde ich gleich die Sunringle gegen DT Swiss X1900 ersetzen. Die gibts gerade zu einem super Preis bei Fun Corner.


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich werd die scheiß Dinger auch ersetzen. Bin zwar noch auf der Suche aber werd wohl die Veltec V-TWO nehmen. Die Ringles werd ich fürn Winter mit Ice Spykers nehmen.



Genauso habe ich das auch gemacht. Und soll ich was sagen ? Ist auch gut so. Die veltec machen Spaß und im Winter kein lästiges Mantel rauf und runter Spiel.


----------



## Lebowsky (2. August 2011)

Ich habe gestern die DT Swiss X1900 montiert und die Sunringle gleich in der tiefsten Ecke des Schuppens eingelagert 
Mal sehen ob ich heute bei der Ausfahrt einen Unterschied bezüglich Laufruhe und Steifigkeit feststellen kann...


----------



## Spletti (5. August 2011)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern die DT Swiss X1900 montiert und die Sunringle gleich in der tiefsten Ecke des Schuppens eingelagert
> Mal sehen ob ich heute bei der Ausfahrt einen Unterschied bezüglich Laufruhe und Steifigkeit feststellen kann...



Und wie findest sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (5. August 2011)

Hallo in die Runde...bin sonst eigentlich auch bei und auf nem Scott  unterwegs...wo ihr gerade so nette Vergleiche zieht und muss auch sagen,  ich bin gerade von dem Cube meiner besseren Hälfte ziemlich enttäuscht,  was die Qualität angeht. Daher auch mein post.

Problem ist ein an dem AMS 125 von 2009 aufgetretenes heftiges (sogar am  Fuss fühlbares) Knacken im Bereich d er linken Tretlagerschale. Pedale  habe ich schon ausgeschlossen.
Dann also das Tretlager ausgebaut. Es fiel auf, das sich die Kurbel mit  der Achse schlecht abziehen liess und danach, dass eben diese Achse im  Bereich des linken Lagers auffällig blank war. Das Lager zeigte dann  links vermehrt Spiel und schien auch nicht mehr dicht abzuschliessen.  rechts lief schwerer als normal.
Ich habe dann ein neues Lager eingebaut, die Achse liess sich gar nicht mehr gewaltfrei einführen. 
Daraufhin ist nun meine Vermutung, dass die Tretlageraufnahme vor der  Montage nicht plangeschliffen wurde und auch das Gewinde zeigte Spuren  einer recht gewaltsamen Montage.
Ich hatte ein solches Problem bereits einmal an einem ja wohl  (baugleichen) Radon stage und da die Rahmen ja wohl aus derselben  Schmiede kommen, vermute ich nun ähnliches hier.
Was würdet ihr dazu sagen?
Habt ihr evt. gar ähnliche Erfahrungen machen dürfen.


----------



## Lebowsky (5. August 2011)

Spletti schrieb:


> Und wie findest sie?



Ich kann keinen direkten Unterschied feststellen - würde ich was anderes behaupten wäre das wohl eher dem Placebo-Effekt zuzuschreiben 
Aber die Räder machen einen soliden Eindruck. Alleine dadurch, dass die Speichen einen vergleichsweise höheren Durchmesser haben.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. August 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde...bin sonst eigentlich auch bei und auf nem Scott  unterwegs...wo ihr gerade so nette Vergleiche zieht und muss auch sagen,  ich bin gerade von dem Cube meiner besseren Hälfte ziemlich enttäuscht,  was die Qualität angeht. Daher auch mein post.
> 
> Problem ist ein an dem AMS 125 von 2009 aufgetretenes heftiges (sogar am  Fuss fühlbares) Knacken im Bereich d er linken Tretlagerschale. Pedale  habe ich schon ausgeschlossen.
> Dann also das Tretlager ausgebaut. Es fiel auf, das sich die Kurbel mit  der Achse schlecht abziehen liess und danach, dass eben diese Achse im  Bereich des linken Lagers auffällig blank war. Das Lager zeigte dann  links vermehrt Spiel und schien auch nicht mehr dicht abzuschliessen.  rechts lief schwerer als normal.
> ...



Ich habe bisher 4 Cube Bikes komplett selbst augebaut (1 LTD Race, 1 Reaction und zwei AMS 100 Pro - 1 AMS gepulvert alle anderen Anodized). Bei keinem der Räder musste ich was Planfräsen lassen, weder das Tretlagergehäuse noch die Bremsaufnahmen und Steuerrohre (ausser beim Reaction habe ich bei allen Aufbauten den Steuersatz selbst eingepresst). Kann das Problem also nicht bestätigen, vielleicht habt ihr ein Montagsbike erwischt. Setz dich mal mit deinem Händler zusammen und zeig ihm das Problem, Cube ist da sehr kulant.


----------



## internetti (6. August 2011)

Das Bike ist 2 Jahre alt und der Händler wollte mir schon vor einem Jahr erzählen, das eine Shimano Discbrake mit einem hängenden und einem gängigen Kolben eine völlig normale und funktionstüchtige Sache ist. Seither bin ich zu dem nicht mehr gegangen. Ich müsste also zum Bikemax. Nebenher hat sich aber auch der Steuersatz gerade verabschiedet, ich bin also ernstlich am überlegen, dass Bike zu zerlegen.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (6. August 2011)

Nur das mit dem Tretlager wird dich weiter verfolgen. Wenn du jetzt einfach ein neues Tretlager einbaust, wirst du früher oder später das selbe Problem wieder haben. Und ich weiss nicht, ob man das verhaute Gewinde so einfach nachschneiden kann (dies kann dir aber ein guter Händler sagen bzw. auch machen und bei der Gelgenheit auch das Gehäuse planfräsen). Falls nichts zu retten ist, hilft dann nur ein Rahmentausch, der auf Garantie gehen sollte wenn das Bike so gekauft wurde.


----------



## Scarx (7. August 2011)

danke für die infos leute war jetzt 2 wochen außer haus und konnte daher mein bike nicht fahren, werde mich deise letzte woche meines Urlaubs nochmal dransetzten. schreibe euch dann was es war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleckmorry (11. August 2011)

Hallo, ich habe leider auch ein nerviges knartzen, dachte auch zuerst es ist das Tretlager, nachdem ich es getauscht habe ging die Knartzerei weiter, ich denke es kommt evtl aus einem der Rahmenlager.


----------



## ipzipzap (12. August 2011)

Hallo Leute. Genau dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch mal.
Nachdem ich die Pedale 1mm fester gezogen hatte, war das Knarzen weg 

Versuchts mal ;-)


----------



## ralf68 (12. August 2011)

fleckmorry schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe leider auch ein nerviges knartzen, dachte auch zuerst es ist das Tretlager, nachdem ich es getauscht habe ging die Knartzerei weiter, ich denke es kommt evtl aus einem der Rahmenlager.


 
Check doch mal die Drehmomente.
Hier speziell die vom Horstlinklager antriebsseitig. War bei mir mal locker und nervte mich wochenlang bei jedem Tritt.

Das Geräusch kann aber von überall herkommen.
Hab auch mal gesehen, wie einfach der Schnellspanner vom Hinterrad fester gestellt wurde und das vorher vorhandene Knartzen war weg.

Viel Geduld und Glück bei der Suche
Ralf


----------



## schnarchsack (14. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Eine Frage: Wie lange halten bei Euch die Alu-Dämpferbuchsen? Ich fahre mein AMS jetzt seit gut einem Jahr (bisher ca. 3150km) und ich musste heute nach einer Tour (ich mach da immer mal ein paar "Kontrollgriffe" an den "neuralgischen Punkten") feststellen, dass die hintere Dämpferlagerung (nahe Sattelrohr) ein leichtes/minimales Spiel aufweist.

Was sind Eure km-Intervalle für den Wechsel der Buchsen - haltet Ihr ca. 3000km für normal?
Wie lange sollte man noch mit den leicht ausgeschlagenen Buchsen weiterfahren - ich denke, ein paar hundert km gehen schon noch - wie gesagt, dass Spiel ist momentan noch sehr gering?

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Jetpilot (14. August 2011)

ist normal, ich hatte spiel immer schon nach ca 2000. Deshalb nun Hardtail...


----------



## schnarchsack (15. August 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ... Deshalb nun Hardtail...



Aha - deshalb ist es hier so ruhig um Dich geworden!

Ich spiele momentan noch ganz gern mit meinem "Schaukelpferd".

Viel Spass mit dem Hardtail. Es ist auf jeden Fall viel störunanfälliger als ein Fully.

Danke für Deine Info!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Lebowsky (15. August 2011)

Bei meinem AMS haben sich nach etwa 2000km BEIDE Schrauben der Horstlink-Lager fast komplett gelöst. Ich habe es - Schande über mich - selbst nie kontrolliert und wurde von der Werkstatt bei der Inspektion drauf hingewiesen...


----------



## Jetpilot (15. August 2011)

Wenn die sich nochmal lösen, prüf mal ob die in der Werkstatt Schraubensicherung verwendet haben. 
Sollten die die Schraumen jedes mal ersetzt haben und ohne sicherung eingesetzt habe, ist das lösen klar weil die Schrauben (man sieht, dass die Oberflächen geschruppt, höchstens geschlichtet sind) sich setzen.
Die Sicherung verhindert zwar nicht das setzen, dafür aber zumindest das verdrehen.
Wenn du nun also neue Schrauben drin haben solltest, zieh die nach zwei drei fahrten nochmal an und überprüfe dann nach einiger zeit erneut.


----------



## T212 (16. August 2011)

Hier das selbe. Kumpel kam vorbei mit 'nem Knacken, also habe ich mal alle Schrauben anziehen wollen. Die eine Schraube hinten war komplett lose, obwohl lt. Cube Schraubensicherung da ran gehört, vermutlich wurde diese einfach "vergessen".

Bei meinem baugleichen Rad exakt das selbe Problem.

Auch die Kurbeln waren an beiden Rädern nur minimal angezogen, obwohl groß und breit 12-14Nm drauf steht...


----------



## cytrax (16. August 2011)

Ganz einfach, KOMPLETT zerlegen GRÜNDLICH reinigen ALLES schmieren und beim zusammenbau loctite 243 benutzen Hatte bisher nur einmal nen knarz drin ansonsten läuft alles wunderbar. Hab jetzt noch die orginal formula scheiben gegen XT ausgetauscht un bin echt zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (18. August 2011)

ich habe ne frage: 
Habe seit einigen Tagen ieinseitiges Knacken am Tretlager, habe Pedale gewechselt und sattelstütze ist frisch gefettet.
Kennt sich jemand und weiß wonach ich suchen kann?

P.s. Bike ist 2010 Modell und gekauft habe ich die am 03.04.


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. August 2011)

Hi Boerni,

sicher, dass das vom Tretlager kommt ? Wenn dem so ist -> Kurbel abbauen, Tretlager ausbauen, sauber machen, fetten wieder rein. Aber, ich kann Dir sagen, dass knacken kann von sonst wo herkommen. Ich hatte auch schonmal den Knarz und hätte Stein und Bein schwören können, es kommt von vorn. Am Ende waren's die Lager vom Horstlink.

Die Idee mit Pedal und Sattelstütze war aber auch sehr gut. Naja, probier mal Tretlager ausbauen. Geht recht einfach und kann die Lösung bringen.

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## schnarchsack (19. August 2011)

@boerni:
Horstlink ist eine mögliche Variante - solltest Du schell prüfen, bevor Du die Teile unwiederbringlich verlierst.

Ich tippe aber mal schwer auf den Sunringle-Freilauf (falls Du diesen auch drauf hast).
Ich hab mein AMS 125 Trail vor ca. 1 Jahr gekauft und hab schon 3 Freiläufe geschrotttet. Bei mir halten die Dinger immer ca. 500 - 1000 km.
Der, den ich jetzt drauf habe, läuft schon wieder 800 km und er scheint auch schon wieder hin zu sein - hab erste Geräusche auf meiner gestrigen Tour festgestellt.

Das mit dem Freilauf kannst Du einfach überprüfen (bevor Du ans Tretlager gehst und was aufwendig demontierst): Hinterrad rausbauen und samt Kasette mal zwischen beiden Händen drehen lassen. Wenn der Freilauf futsch ist, dann spürst Du das an der Kasette mit der Hand (ruckeliger/hakeliger/unruhiger Lauf).

Dann ab zum Händler und tauschen lassen. Das ging bei mir immer unkompliziert und schnell. Es stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, wie lange CUBE den Mangel auf diese Weise noch beheben will (ich bräuchte dann pro Jahr ca. 3 - 4 neue Freiläufe ).

Irgendwann hat man ja als Kunde das Recht auf Wandlung bzw. Einbau eines besseren Teiles/Komponente, wenn zum wiederholten mal die vom Hersteller durchgeführte Mängelbeseitigung nicht fruchtet. Davon werd ich wohl bald Gebrauch machen ... hoffe ich.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## cytrax (19. August 2011)

Nach dem fräsporno vom hausbesuch bei Hope werd ich auf Hope pro 2 (evo) umsteigen mit ZTR flow felgen. Hab schon länger damit geliebäugelt aber der preis hat mich bissl abgeschreckt. Da aber (fast) alle mit den naben zufrieden sind und bei problemen schnell getauscht wird und alles sehr unkompliziert is werd ich mir die (spätestens) zu weihnachten rauslassen


----------



## Lebowsky (19. August 2011)

Mein Sunringle Freilauf ist auch defekt. Er macht mahlende Geräusche. Ich habe mir auf Garantie einen neuen zusenden lassen und werde diesen die Tage verbauen.
Mit den DT Swiss X1900 bin ich aber soweit zufrieden, sodass ich die Ryde XMB wohl nicht mehr montieren werde...


----------



## cytrax (20. August 2011)

Ich werd die XMB als winter LRS mit ice spykers verwenden bis die dinger verrecken  Scheint aber nicht mehr lang zu dauern da der freilauf schon komische geräusche macht. Ich hoffe die halten noch ne weile durch


----------



## Alperer (29. August 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Problem ist ein an dem AMS 125 von 2009 aufgetretenes heftiges (sogar am  Fuss fühlbares) Knacken im Bereich d er linken Tretlagerschale.
> Ich habe dann ein neues Lager eingebaut, die Achse liess sich gar nicht mehr gewaltfrei einführen.
> ...



Hallo,

wie ging das nun weiter bei deinem 2009er? 

Auch bei meinem 2010er AMS 125 Rahmen lies sich die Kurbelachse nicht so ganz locker einführen und jetzt kommen immer wieder mal merkwürdige Geräusche von Tretlager/Kurbel. Kann man die "Tretlagergehäuse-Planheit" bei einem Händler überprüfen und notfalls nachbessern lassen?
Ist das viel Aufwand (=teuer), wenn ich die Kubel und die Tretlagerschalen vorab schon demontiere?

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## Jetpilot (29. August 2011)

nein, du brauchst nur folgenden schlüssel:

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...5457&?XTCsid=3e2ee451b97e767d0a16f6ea921fdf0b


----------



## Alperer (30. August 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> nein, du brauchst nur folgenden schlüssel:
> 
> http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...5457&?XTCsid=3e2ee451b97e767d0a16f6ea921fdf0b




Die Frage war, ob es viel Aufwand für den Händler ist, das Tretlagergehäuse planzufräsen, wenn ich Kurbel und Tretlagerschalen bereits vorher demontiert habe.

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender_79 (31. August 2011)

Planfräsen kost 'nen 5er hier beim Fahrradladen, wenn schon Lager etc. raus ist. Ist wirklich kein Aufwand und in paar Minuten erledigt.

Mal ne andere Frage,
Ich würde gerne vor meinem MTB Urlaub noch bei meinem AMS 125 alle Lager schmieren. Aber es sollte ja auch nicht zu viel sein, sonst haftet dort zu viel Sand+Dreck nachher.

Wie schmiert ihr? Schraube lösen und nur Lauffläche der Lager leicht schmieren oder geht ihr da großflächiger ran? 
Und danach natürlich wieder mit Loctite und Drehmomentschlüssel alles festziehen...

Die Schraubgewinde an die Loctite ran kommt, sollten auf jeden Fall fettfrei sein. Vielleicht ist das ein Grund hier bei manchen Leuten mit gelösten lockeren Schrauben trotz Loctite.

greets


----------



## Jetpilot (1. September 2011)

irre ich mich, oder sind die Lager normal gedichtet (Rillenkugellager mit Dichtscheiben)? Die kannst du randvoll mit Fett befüllen, das schützt eher als das es schadet.


----------



## bender_79 (4. September 2011)

Hab jetzt die beiden Horstlink Lager vor mir.
Die Lager an sich kann man doch gar nicht öffnen, oder? Popelt ihr da den schwarzen Ring raus um an die Kugeln zu kommen und Fett rein zu schmieren? Wohl alle Lager am AMS sind ja so aufgebaut.

grüße


----------



## Jetpilot (4. September 2011)

Genau, das sind ganz normale Dichtscheiben. Die sollten vorsichtig mit einer Nadel herausnehmbar sein.


----------



## bender_79 (4. September 2011)

okay,
danke!

Klappt ganz gut, man muss sich halt etwas Zeit nehmen.
Fette jetzt ein Lager nach dem anderen (im eingebauten Zustand) bis auf Hauptschwingenlager, das mach ich wohl erst im Winter.
War doch teilweise recht wenig Fett drin.

Wie man die Lager später mal richtig raus- und wieder rein bekommt würd ich auch mal wissen. Sind die reingepresst? Mit roher Gewalt raus und mit Kühlschrankmethode wieder rein?

grüße


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. September 2011)

Ne, ne .... nix mit Gewalt rein oder raus. Da machst mehr Schaden als Nutzen. Dafür brauchst Du einen Lagerabzieher und -aufsetzer, welchen Du Dir auch selber "basteln" kannst. - Lange Schraube nehmen, die durch die Läger durchgeht. - Passende Unterlegscheiben, die bündig mit den Lager abschließen - 20er Nuss für die Gegenseite, die das rausgedreht Lager aufnehmen kann - Unterlegscheiben, die an Aussenseite der Nuss kommt. - Mutter für die Schraube Mit der Konstruktion treibst Du die Lager dann über die Unterlegscheiben aus. Umgekehrt lassen sich so die Lager auch eintreiben. Mal sehen, ob ich sowas wie ne Skizze auf die schnelle hinkriege.


Edit sagt: Die Skizze:



Wichtig ist, dass Du mit der Schraube / Mutter nicht direkt auf die passende Unterlagscheibe gehst, sondern von Klein auf Groß -> um den Druck besser zu verteilen und ein einknicken / verkeilen der Unterlegscheiben zu verhindern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (5. September 2011)

wow, Jörg, geil, danke für die Zeichnung. Werde ich mal nachbauen....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## bender_79 (5. September 2011)

@Sirrah73

echt top


----------



## boernie (9. September 2011)

habe jetzt das prob. mit dem knacken beseitigt war das freilauf


----------



## bender_79 (9. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst Du einen Lagerabzieher und -aufsetzer, welchen Du Dir auch selber "basteln" kannst. - Lange Schraube nehmen, die durch die Läger durchgeht. - Passende Unterlegscheiben, die bündig mit den Lager abschließen - 20er Nuss für die Gegenseite, die das rausgedreht Lager aufnehmen kann - Unterlegscheiben, die an Aussenseite der Nuss kommt. - Mutter für die Schraube Mit der Konstruktion treibst Du die Lager dann über die Unterlegscheiben aus.



Wie funktioniert daß dann aber beim Hauptlager?
Da ist ja die Hülse in der Mitte und an beiden steckt Enden das Lager drauf. Somit komm ich ja mit solch einem Abzieher gar nicht hinter ein einzelnes Lager.

Grüße


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. September 2011)

Beim Hauptlager funzt das mit der Konstruktion nicht. Also, Hauptlager lass ich machen - die Konstruktion hab ich für die anderen Läger (Horst-Link, Schwingenlager etc...).  Sorry ... aber vielleicht hat jemand anders ne Idee.


----------



## Vincy (9. September 2011)

Den Bolzen/Achse raus schrauben. Erst das Lager auf einer Seite rausdrücken (mit Hülse), dann das Lager auf der anderen Seite.
Nicht beide Lager über die ganze Fläche herausdrücken.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6544474&postcount=13515
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6548111&postcount=13545


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. September 2011)

Stimmt ! Beuze hatte da mal was geschrieben. Danke Vincy !   Müsste also rein theoretisch auch mit meiner Konstruktion gehen. Zum einpressen brauche ich ja nicht die Nuss als "Vorratsbehältnis" für das Lager.   Raus ... hmmm ... ich meine das mein Mechanicus die Läger immer mit dem Stempel rausprügelt. Da hab ich aber immer Sorge, dass ich selber dann innnen was kaputt mache.


----------



## donkeloktor (22. September 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

als begeisterter Reaction Pro Pilot habe ich mir nun ein gebrauchtes AMS 125 Team (Messemodell 2011) bei ebay ersteigert (lt. Anbieter nur 1000 km gelaufen, 1100 EUR).

Könnt Ihr mir evtl. Tipps geben, worauf ich speziell achten sollte, wenn das gute Stück bei mir ankommt? Ist mein erstes Fully.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße, Donkel


----------



## Jetpilot (22. September 2011)

Lagerspiel, Abrieb an der Schwinge, ggf. abkleben.


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. September 2011)

donkeloktor schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> als begeisterter Reaction Pro Pilot habe ich mir nun ein gebrauchtes AMS 125 Team (Messemodell 2011) bei ebay ersteigert (lt. Anbieter nur 1000 km gelaufen, 1100 EUR).
> 
> ...




Schließe mich mal Jetpilot an. Ich würde mal bei den Schwingen und Horstlink die Bolzen rausnehmen und mal an den Lagern drehen, ob diese noch leichtgängig sind. Wenn's knirscht und / oder knackt, würde ich die Lager tauschen. Diese gibt es aber recht günstig bei DS Wälzlager (geh mal ein paar Seiten zurück, da gibt es die Bezeichnung + www Adressen). Lager sind die Schwachstelle bei AMS 125   (zumind. 2009er und 2010er). Prüfe ob Hauptlager Spiel hat.
Ansonsten wirklich mal schauen, ob Kabelzüge nicht an Wippe / Rahmen schleift während das Fahrwerk arbeitet. 
Schau auch mal, ob am Tretlagergehäuse unten ein Loch reingebohrt ist, zwecks Wasserablauf. Sollte aber eigentlich ab 2010 so sein (aber wer weiss ...). Da sammelt sich sonst nämlich mal ganz gerne Wasser im Tretlager.
Heb das Rad auch mal am Sattel leicht an und schau mal ob die Buchsen an denen der Dämpfer hängt Spiel hat. Die Dämpferbuchsen schlagen auch ganz gerne mal aus.
Gabelservice etc... kennst Du ja vom Reaction.

Ansonsten noch Tuning Tipps von mir, wenn Du das AMS ein wenig "abwärts" trimmen willst. Ich war von serienmäßig 2,25" NN-> 2,4" Fat Albert, Vorbau 120mm -> 75mm, Lenker 580 -> 700mm.

Macht das Rad etwas langsamer (ok, fürs schnelle hast Du ja aber das Reaction), aber die Modifikationen haben mein AMS deutlich agiler und wendiger in den Trails gemacht .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donkeloktor (23. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die guten Tipps!!! 

Eins würde mich noch interessieren: das Rad ist ein Messemodell und nicht in den offiziellen Katalogen etc. aufgeführt, noch nicht einmal auf der cube.eu-Homepage. Unterscheiden sich diese Modelle nur in der Farbgebung? Die Bauteile sind soweit ich sehen konnte praktisch dieselben wie beim AMS 130 Team (das auch die gleiche Farben hat - weiss, grau, schwarz und ein paar giftgrüne (?) Akzente).

Nochmals vielen Dank und viele Grüße aus der Wiesn-Stadt München, Donkel


----------



## Boshard (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute 
  Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Cube LTD AMS 125 Pro 
  Wen ich in stehen Parliere Knackt das Bike.
  Was könnte die Ursache sein 

  Rad ist noch keinen Monat in Benutzung


ich sag schon mal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Oktober 2011)

Wühl Dich mal durch diesen Fred. Knacken ist leider beim 125er keine Seltenheit.

Also, aber mal so als Tipp:

Wenn Du das Knacken nicht eindeutig zuordnen kannst, sondern nur so ein "ich meine es kommt aus der Ecke" dann kann das Knacken überall herkommen. Das Knacken verteilt sich im Rahmen - ein sehr schöner Resonanzkörper - überall hin und kann ganz schön täuschen.

Ich würde erstmal die einfachen Dinge des Lebens: Sattel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau/Steuersatz, Pedale, Kurbel, Innenlager und Schnellspanner checken. Ggf. überall mal ein Klecks Fett dran bzw Montagepaste wo kein Fett hin soll.

Kettenblätter können auch knacksen, wenn nicht mit richtigem Drehmoment zugedreht. Ebenso Freilauf und Kassette hinten checken.

Auf alle Fälle auch prüfen, dass die Lagerbuchsen mit dem richtigen Drehmoment zu sind. Ist klar, wernn da was locker ist kriegt es Spiel und knackst bei Last.

Wenn das alles nichts gebracht hat, können es die Läger sein. Bei der kurzen Lebenszeit aber eigentlich unwahrscheinlich - eigentlich. Aber wie war das noch mit den Pferden und der Apotheke ?

Ich z.B. habe erst heute wieder ein gebrochenes (!) Lager rausgepuzzelt und ausgetauscht. Das vorherige Knacken ist jetzt ein anderes Knacken. Aber ein Knacken ist immer noch da. du siehst, ich puzzel da auch immer rum.

So, viel Spaß beim vertreiben des Knarzes und seines Kumpels dem Knack.


----------



## Boshard (1. Oktober 2011)

Oh Mann wen ich das so grade lese frag ich mich wieso ich für das Bike so viel Geld bezahlt habe! 

  Auch wenn es im Angebot wahr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  Hat man mit allen Cube-Bike solche Probleme???

  Wie sieht das mit Garantie aus macht das der Händler???
  Den Fehler finden?? Hab kein Bock auf so was und auch gar net die  zurzeit


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Oktober 2011)

Boshard schrieb:


> Oh Mann wen ich das so grade lese frag ich mich wieso ich für das Bike so viel Geld bezahlt habe!



Na, na ... wer wird denn die Flinte so schnell ins Korn werfen. Also, erstmal kann jedes Rad knacken. Alle anderen kochen wie Cube auch nur mit Wasser.

Alle Punkte außer Lager können auch bei einem Hardtail auftreten. Die Lager sind bei Cube (bekannterweise) unterdimensioniert. Das kommt aber meiner Erfahrung nach dann zu tragen, wenn Du in die Region 85+kg gehörst und nicht mehr ganz "radtypgerecht" fährst. Da ist der Verschleiß dann höher. Z.B. mein AMS125 ist ja eher ein Tourer oder leichtes All Mountain. Jetzt bin ich aber beispielsweise am Gardasee alles Gefahren, was ich so fahrtechnisch (gut oder weniger gut) konnte. Das ist für das Rad deutlich ne Nummer zuviel. Ein Fritz wäre da die richtige Wahl gewesen. Hier leidet natürlich das Material. Meine Frau ist a) leichter und b) fährt sie auch gesitteter. Bei ihr findet der Knarz kein echtes Zuhause.

Ok, zurück zu Deinem Knacken. Geh mal zum Händler hin und zeige das Knacken als Mangel an und bitte ihn das Knacken entsprechend zu beseitigen. Nach einem Monat sollte das ja noch nicht sein. Er sollte es also als Sachmangel beheben müssen. Lasse Dir aber anschließend zeigen, was er gemacht hat.

Ansonsten ... Du glaubst gar nicht wo ich schon überall den Knarz vertrieben hab. Kettenblätter eine Sache. Ich hätte schwören können, dass es das Hauptlager war (das Knacken kam gefühlt von dort). Die Schrauben am Kettenblatt neu angezogen + Locktide -> Ruhe. Sattel, Vorbau ... alles Selber schon gehabt. Und der Knarz zieht immer wieder ein. Ich fluche dann regelmäßig, denn gerade Bergauf hörst Du ihn wenn Du eigentlich Deine Ruhe haben möchtest oder konzentriert bist ... anschließend schraube ich wieder und versuche ihn zu vertreiben.

So, ganz viel Text geschrieben ... ein Sache vielleicht noch zum Abschluss. Was Cube echt nicht auf die Reihe kriegt, ist vernünftig Locktide auf die Schrauben zu geben. Mache das mal bei Gelegenheit bei den Lagerbuchsenschrauben nachträglich, oder lasse es vom Händler machen. Ich hab das selber schon bei einem Kumpel gesehen, dass sich die Schrauben vom Horstlink gelöst haben ... das ist dann nicht witzig auf der Fahrt.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn und viel Spaß mit dem Cubi


----------



## Boshard (2. Oktober 2011)

ok den werde ich mal den Händler am Dienstag närfen 

Welches Schrauben sicherung nummst du?
ich hab das von PETEC Mittelfest da


----------



## kampfgnom (2. Oktober 2011)

Fabrikat ist egal. Auf jeden Fall nur niedrig- oder mittelfest. 
Hochfeste Schraubensicherung ist bei den für solche Sonderschrauben gern verwendeten Materialien kaum mehr zu lösen.

Ich nutze auch gerne Loctite 222, der ist zwar nur niedrigfest, lässt sich aber auch nachträglich einsetzen, da kapillarisch. Das Zeug saugt sich in den Gewindespalt einer montierten Mutter. Sehr empfehlenswert auch für Speichennippel


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Oktober 2011)

Es ist haarsträubend, wie trivial manche Ursache für die nervtötende Knackerei sein kann. Bei mir war es neulich der Getränkehalter, dessen Rahmengestänge in der Befestigung geknackt hat und sich so akkustisch über den gesamten unteren Rahmen bemerkbar gemacht hat. (Als unerfahrener Laie hat mein Bauchgefühl natürlich felsenfest auf das Hauptlager getippt. )
Solche banalen Dinge unterlaufen dann schonmal den Radar der konsequent analytischen Fehlersuche insbesondere dann, wenn man noch nicht hinreichende Erfahrung gesammelt hat.  Da kommt man dann nur noch durch Zufall drauf.


----------



## Boshard (2. Oktober 2011)

bei meinen Schauben ist keine Schraubensicherung verwändet
  Wie sind die Anzugs Momente für den hinter bau?
  hab ja wie gesagt das Cube LTD AMS 125 Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donkeloktor (2. Oktober 2011)

Jubel, jubel, freu, freu! 

Meine Neuerwerbung ist gestern angekommen (AMS 125 Team Messemodell 2011, Erstzulassung Februar 2011, 1.000 km, 1 EUR je km), der Vorbesitzer hat sogar ein bisschen getuned (Carbon-Sattelstütze und -Lenker), siehe Photo-Anhang. 

Worüber ich mich ein bisschen wundere, ist die Federgabel, lt. Datasheet:

*Fox 32 Talas RLC FIT 100/120/140mm​*

Auch lt. Fox-Handbuch müsste neben der 100er und 140er auch eine 120er-Einstellung möglich sein:

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html



*Tatsächlich kann ich nur entweder 100 mm oder 140 mm einstellen (auch die Gabelbeschriftung lautet nur 100 - 140) *

Wie kommt's? ist das evtl. ein Nachbau, oder irgendeine Billigvariante? Ich habe ausführlich gegoogelt, aber immer nur 100-120-140-Versionen gefunden.

Bei den Laufrädern verbaut Cube ja teilweise auch DTSwiss Modelle, die man nur bei Cube findet (die XPW1800 habe ich sonst auch nirgendwo gefunden).

Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback.

PS: komplette Teileliste:

 Rahmen:HPA 7005 Hydroform STKTriple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System
Gewicht:13,1 kg 
Vorbau:Syntace F149 Oversized
Gabel:Fox 32 Talas RLC FIT 100/120/140mm, Lockout
Steuersatz:FSA Orbit Z 1.5R Oversized
Lenker:Syntace Vector 2014 318 Lowrider Oversized
Rahmenhöhe:20 Zoll
Sattel:RFR Natural Shape 0.2 M
Sattelstütze:Ritchey WCS
Schaltwerk:Shimano Deore XT RD-M773 Shadow 10-Speed
Umwerfer:Shimano SLX FD-M661-10, Down Swing, 34.mm,
Schalthebel:Shimano SLX SL-M660-10 Rapidfire-Plus. 10-Speed
Kurbelsatz:Shimano Deore XT FC-M770-10 Hollowtech II 42x32x24T, 175mm, integrated BB, 10-Speed
Bremsen:Formula RX Tune hydr. discbrake (180/180mm)
Reifen vorn:Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance 2.25
Reifen hinten:Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance 2.25
Kassette:Shimano CS-HG81 11-34T, 10-Speed
Kette:Shimano CN-HG74 10-Speed, 110 links
Dämpfer:Fox Float RP23 200mm length
Laufradsatz: DT Swiss XPW1800 wheelset
Griffe:CUBE Fritzz Screw-On-Grip
Schläuche:Impac SV14
Felgenband:Schwalbe 20-559​


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Oktober 2011)

Wünsche Dir mit deinem Neuerwerb allzeit gute Fahrt!

Mit welche Naben laufen die XPW1800er eigentlich? DT Swiss 340s mit Zahnscheibenfreilauf?


----------



## donkeloktor (2. Oktober 2011)

Danke! 

es sind DT Swiss in gelb/giftgrün, aber eine Typbezeichnung habe ich nicht gefunden.

Die Fox-Talas-Frage hat sich inzwischen geklärt, entgegen der "offiziellen" Teilebeschreibung habe ich wohl das 2011er Modell bekommen, die hat nur noch zwei Stufen: 
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/index.html

Viele Grüße, Donkel


----------



## Vincy (2. Oktober 2011)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Mit welche Naben laufen die XPW1800er eigentlich? DT Swiss 340s mit Zahnscheibenfreilauf?


 
Das sind DT 370 mit Klinken. 
Nur die XPW1600 mit X-12 haben Zahnscheiben (DT 340/350).


----------



## Cubedriver66 (5. Oktober 2011)

Boshard schrieb:


> Oh Mann wen ich das so grade lese frag ich mich wieso ich für das Bike so viel Geld bezahlt habe!
> 
> Auch wenn es im Angebot wahr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hat man mit allen Cube-Bike solche Probleme???
> ...


 
Du musst das völlig anders sehen. Die vielen tausend zufriedenen Cube-Fahrer/Besitzer schreiben hier nicht oder eben sehr viel weniger.


----------



## cytrax (5. Oktober 2011)

Zum Biken gehört halt auch mal das man daran schrauben muss, ganz einfache Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Oktober 2011)

Boshard schrieb:


> bei meinen Schauben ist keine Schraubensicherung verwändet
> Wie sind die Anzugs Momente für den hinter bau?
> hab ja wie gesagt das Cube LTD AMS 125 Pro



Der einfachste Weg: Bedienungsanleitung http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienungsanleitungen/


----------



## Boshard (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute 

  ich hab mir die Anzugsmomente für das Cube besorgt 
  Dämpferbefestigung 8Nm 
  Verschraubung Hauptlager 12 Nm
  Verschraubung Horstlink  8Nm
  Verschraubung Sitzstrebe Umlenkhebel  8 Nm
  Verschraubung Umlenkhebel  Rahmen 8 Nm 

  Klär mich mal bitte eine auf was das Hauptlager ist?
blick da grad net ganz durch


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Oktober 2011)

Hauptlager ist das unten Hinter dem Tretlager.


----------



## Boshard (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die schnelle antwort 

Das bike hab ich Dienstag zum Händler gebracht der kümmert
sich ums Problem Morgen kann ich das wieder holen


----------



## ritzelraser96 (6. Oktober 2011)

hallo @ all

bin seit drei wochen stolzer ams 125 fahrer 

hab mir allerdings nur den rahmen gekauft restliche parts hat mir mein altes ltd gespendet  

der selbstaufbau lässt sich 1a fahren und hat auch schon die ersten touren hinter sich 

hier mal ein kleines video von den singletrails am letzten samstag 

ich bin der kerl in dem schwarzen trikot der am anfang gefilmt wird 
später hab ich die cam dann an der seite vom helm 


http://www.youtube.com/user/allmountainrider96?feature=mhee


würde mich über ein feedback sehr freuen 

grüße mario


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Oktober 2011)

die musik macht mich wahnsinnig.


----------



## ritzelraser96 (6. Oktober 2011)

ja   die musik mag ich auch nicht besonders    aber ohne ging nicht wegen den windgeräuschen

un als ich das letzte mal ein video mit eigener musik hochgeladen hab hat youtube das nicht zugelassen wegen urheberrechten 

deshalb musste ich wieder musik von youtube holen   un bei der videolänge kann man sich ja vorstellen das man da nich besonders viel spielraum hat 

gibt es eine möglichkeit eigene musik hochzuladen ohne das youtube das video sperrt ?


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Oktober 2011)

kenn ich jetzt nicht, du könntest es natürlich auch im IBC hochladen, da ist mir das noch nie passiert


----------



## CelticTiger (6. Oktober 2011)

ritzelraser96 schrieb:


> ja   die musik mag ich auch nicht besonders    aber ohne ging nicht wegen den windgeräuschen
> 
> un als ich das letzte mal ein video mit eigener musik hochgeladen hab hat youtube das nicht zugelassen wegen urheberrechten
> 
> ...



Die Musik ist wirklich unerträglich. Versuche es doch mal hier mit:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM9cATSGCYc"]Johnny Hamp's Kentucky Serenaders; Up In The Clouds 1926      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Ich gehe doch mal davon aus, daß bei diesem Stück wohl niemand wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung klagen wird. Die Plattenfirma ist pleite und wurde nicht übernommen.
Außerdem ist das mal etwas anderes als die unvermeidlich blöden Gitarrenriffs in Verbindung mit Mountainbiking. 
Ach so, komm bitte nie vom Weg ab - und nicht in den Himmel abheben.


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn es nicht an mich, war: Danke für den Tipp, ich hab da was im Kopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donkeloktor (6. Oktober 2011)

hammervideo, und hammersoundtrack!!! bin begeistert


----------



## CelticTiger (6. Oktober 2011)

Schade, bisher ist mir noch kein selbstironischer Mountainbiker über den Weg gelaufen, geschweige denn gefahren oder geflogen.  Jemanden von Euch vielleicht? Laßt es mich bitte wissen!


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Oktober 2011)

wie kann man denn selbstironisch biken? Mach mal vor


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal Jungs und Mädels,

weiss einer von euch wo ich die Buchsen für die Lager herkriege. Also, Schrauben und Alubuchsen vom Horstlink, Wippe etc...

Ich weiss, über Bike-Discount gibt es die gesamten Sätze, aber ne ne die Lager bestell ich einzeln. 

Schrauben mag es ja noch bei Obi geben, aber die Unterlegscheiben, Buchsen etc...

Irgendjemand ne Idee oder sogar ne Adresse


----------



## cytrax (9. Oktober 2011)

Versuchs mal beim user *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=14596*


----------



## Scarx (9. Oktober 2011)

hi cuber ich wollte mich ja nochmal melden bezüglich meines klickens (nähe kurbel) und zwar war es der käfig meiner pedale der nicht richtig angezogen war...


----------



## stuhli (10. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> hi cuber ich wollte mich ja nochmal melden bezüglich meines klickens (nähe kurbel) und zwar war es der käfig meiner pedale der nicht richtig angezogen war...


 
Das hab ich auch gerade bei meinem Eingangrad festgestellt....gesucht an allen Stellen...Pedale waren ja eigentlich fest, aber eben nicht richtig fest.


----------



## Scarx (10. Oktober 2011)

soo hab schon die nächste angelegenheit xD und zwar mal her mit ersatz für die sunringle dinger...sollte robust sein bin eher der beleibte typ ;-) also sollte nicht mehr als 400 kosten würd mich über ein paar infos von euch freuen 
danke im voraus!!


----------



## cytrax (11. Oktober 2011)

Veltec V-Two  Bissl teurer wären noch die No tubes ZTR-flow mit Hope Naben Syncros werf ich auch mal in Raum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (11. Oktober 2011)

kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen welche achengrößen vorne und hinten verbaut sind? sind doch 12x142mm hinten und 9x110 vorne oder?


----------



## Scarx (11. Oktober 2011)

sollte achsen heißen ich habe das rx aus dem jahr 2010 vobei ich denke werden alles die selben sein xD


----------



## Vincy (12. Oktober 2011)

Beim AMS 125 sind hinten generell Schnellspanner. X-12 gibt es erst ab dem AMS 130 2011.
Vorne dürfte es beim Modelljahr 2010 auch noch Schnellspanner haben.


----------



## Scarx (12. Oktober 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Beim AMS 125 sind hinten generell Schnellspanner. X-12 gibt es erst ab dem AMS 130 2011.
> Vorne dürfte es beim Modelljahr 2010 auch noch Schnellspanner haben.


ja sind schnellspanner aber was heißt das jetzt für diesen laufradsatz welchen müsste ich bestellen?
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...low-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-Modell-2011-.html
entschuldigt bitte meine unwissenheit bin ein echter neueinsteiger auf dem Gebiet des mountainbiking...


----------



## Vincy (13. Oktober 2011)

*Version 26" Satz ( VR+HR ):*
- Vorderrad Standard Schnellspanner (9x100mm) und Steckachse 20mm (20x110mm)
- Hinterrad Standard Schnellspanner (10x135mm)

oder

*Version 26â Satz ( VR+HR X-12):*
- Vorderrad Standard Schnellspanner (9x100mm) und Steckachse 20mm (20x110mm)
- Hinterrad Steckachse X-12 (12x142mm)

Da ist beim HR ein Umbaukit auf Schnellspanner dabei.
Hat dann den Vorteil, dass der Umbaukit auf X-12 auch dabei ist, der kostet sonst einzeln ca 25â¬.
X-12 ist der Standard bei vielen neueren MTB.


*Lieferumfang: *


- 1 x Laufradsatz Hope Pro 2 Evo mit Stans ZTR Flow (Vorderrad und Hinterrad)
- 1 x Umbaukit Hope Vorderrad auf 20mm Steckachse
- 1 x Umbaukit Hope Hinterrad auf Standard Schnellspanner (*nur bei Version HR X-12*)
- 4 x Ersatzspeiche
- 2 x Felgenband Hope
- ohne Schnellspanner




Du solltest bei den Hope Naben aber bedenken, dass deren Freilauf recht laute KnattergerÃ¤usche macht!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN0ux_FB1Bw"]noisy Hope Pro II hubs      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Scarx (13. Oktober 2011)

OMG da fallen einem ja die ohren ab...das ist sehr schade man und ich dachte ich hätte den perfekten laufradsatz gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (13. Oktober 2011)

Viele Leute kaufen sich die Nabe gerade des sounds wegen...


----------



## Scarx (13. Oktober 2011)

das hab ich auch schon gehÃ¶rt aber bei mir gehts grad eher darum einen laufradsatz zu finden der meine noch 110Kg aushÃ¤lt rot oder weiÃ ist (das allerdings nachrangig) und halt um die 200-400â¬ kostet...und das gestaltet sich echt schwierig ;-)


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Oktober 2011)

die hope ist unzerstörbar, kenne niemanden der bisher damit probleme hatte.
ZTR Flow fahre ich selbst, wiege aber nur 75 kg, fahre nicht unbedingt sauber, dafür aber Hardtail. Bisher lebt der Satz, sogar einigermaßen gerade.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> das hab ich auch schon gehÃ¶rt aber bei mir gehts grad eher darum einen laufradsatz zu finden der meine noch 110Kg aushÃ¤lt rot oder weiÃ ist (das allerdings nachrangig) und halt um die 200-400â¬ kostet...und das gestaltet sich echt schwierig ;-)



Schau mal nach DTSWISS E2200


----------



## schnarchsack (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mal wieder was berichten:

Falls sich einer von Euch erinnert: Ich hatte ja schon mehrfach Probleme mit Freiläufen an den guten SunRingle-Hinterradnaben. Insgesamt hatte ich auf Kulanz bereits 4 neue Freiläufe über meinen Cube-Händler eingebaut bekommen. Jeder dieser Freiläufe zeigte nach einer Laufleistung zwischen 500 und 1000km unschöne Knack- bzw. Knarzgeräusche, so dass man glauben musste, der Rahmen sei gebrochen oder eine der Hinterbaulagerungen fällt gleich auseinander.
Der letzte dieser 4 Freiläufe wurde Mitte Juli diesen Jahres eingebaut und zeigte bereits ca. 1 Monat später die genannten Geräusche.
Daraufhin hatte ich dann endgültig die Nase voll von den guten SunRingle-Freiläufen und habe in Absprache mit meinem Händler ein Schreiben (Email) an den Cube-Kundendienst verfasst mit der Bitte um Wandlung des Hinterrades mit einer anderen Nabe.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte sich die Geräuschkulisse des Hinterrades etwas gewandelt: Die extremen Knackgeräusche waren verschwunden. Es war nur noch ein Knistern zu hören, welches ich eigentlich auf ein anderes Problem im Tretlagerbereich zurückzuführen meinte. Allerdings lief der Freilauf immer noch sehr hakelig/ruckelig. Das sich frei drehende Hinterrad (hinten angehoben) kam recht schnell zum Stillstand. Das Freilaufproblem war also trotz veränderter Geräuschkulisse noch vorhanden. 

Leider hatte sich Cube mit einer Rückantwort ziemlich lange Zeit gelassen. Zwischenzeitlich bin ich mit dem Rad weiter gefahren. Es dauerte wiederum ca. 1 Monat (bis ca. Mitte Oktober) bis nach mehrmaligen Rückfragen endlich eine erste Antwort kam: Man wollte mir zunächst erst mal wieder nur einen neuen SunRingle-Freilauf schicken. Daraufhin bin ich natürlich fast ausgeflippt und hartnäckig geblieben, was dann zu guter letzt zur Folge hatte, dass meinem Wunsch nach einem neuen Hinterrad mit anderer Nabe seitens Cube stattgegeben wurde.
Binnen weniger Tage war bei meinem Händler ein neues Hinterrad mit XT-Nabe eingetroffen.

Nun ist wieder Ruhe im Fahrwerk! Kein Knacken, kein Knistern  nix! Es ist also auch das Knistern verschwunden, was ich eigentlich dem Tretlagerbereich zugeordnet hatte. Und  wenn ich das Hinterrad jetzt mal anschuppse und frei drehen lasse, dann will es gar nicht wieder aufhören mit Rotieren. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zur Rotationsbewegung der SunRingle-Nabe!

Was ich damit sagen will: Lasst Euch nicht alles gefallen, bleibt hartnäckig! Und: Die tatsächliche Ursache von bestimmten Geräuschen ist oft nur sehr schwer ausfindig zu machen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
schnarchsack


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Oktober 2011)

Am AMS würde ich wenn es runterlastiger wird eine Hope Pro II Nabe empfehlen, sehr haltbar und vergleichsweise preiswert. Dazu ZTR Flow und man hat einen dauerfesten Radsatz. Der hält bei mir sogar am Hardtail...


----------



## Brotlieferant (25. Oktober 2011)

Den fahr ich auch schon seit knapp 2 Jahren.
Die Standardkombi sozusagen; CX Rays und Alunippel von Sapim; bei mir mit Crest allerdings...
Der Freilauf der Hope floppt gut und knatter schön vor sich hin


----------



## Boshard (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute 
  Habt ihr das auch das eure Hände oder Finger beim fahre taubwerden?
  Woran liegt das????
  Hatte ich vorher  bei den  andere Bikes nicht


----------



## CelticTiger (30. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar?


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Oktober 2011)

bei mir hängt es aber auch vom Handschuh ab, witzigerweise geht es ohne besser als mit den teuren goretex und etwa genauso gut wie mit den preiswerten oneal sniper.
Lenker bin ich nie einen SQ gefahren, aber immer breiter als 700 und leicht gekröpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattes1150 (30. Oktober 2011)

Fahre von Ergon die GR 2 und bin voll zufrieden damit.Gibt es in zwei Gr. Musste sie mehrmals richtig einstellen aber jetzt ist alles super


----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach nem 36er Kettenblatt für ne 770er XT Kurbel. Ich finde leider nur nirgendas was  (vllt auch nur blind^^) möchte das 44er gegen ein 36er und Bash tauschen.  Das 44er benutz ich eh nie...von daher kann das weg und ich ramms mir nicht wieder in die Wade  

EDIT: Wenn mir noch jemand ein gutes Multitool empfehlen könnte wäre ich auch dankbar, da meins heute auseinandergeflogen is


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hey Markus,

ich habe  das TopPeak 18+. Bin recht zufrieden damit, alles dran was man braucht und bislang nichts vermisst.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ak-Mini-18+-Multi-Tool-mit-18-Funktionen.html

oder

Ansonsten wäre das zu empfehlen:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000R0JDSI/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d0_g200_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1FAMDD3AVPS89K53MKF1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128"]Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer, mit Schatulle: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Eigentlich alles dran was man braucht. Ich hab aber den Fluxkomensator noch nicht gefunden.  Kannst die Rezensionen ja mal lesen.


----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hey Markus,
> 
> ich habe  das TopPeak 18+. Bin recht zufrieden damit, alles dran was man braucht und bislang nichts vermisst.
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ak-Mini-18+-Multi-Tool-mit-18-Funktionen.html
> ...



Das TopPeak sieht doch mal gut aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WTF gibts das auch als Leichtbauvariante?  Das wiegt ja mindestens 2Kg 
Wie siehts mit dem Kettenblatt aus? Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Scarx (31. Oktober 2011)

das taschenmesser ist echt übertrieben xD
und die rezesionen sind der hammer xD
das TopPeak ist ganz gut hab selber eins und ist aus relativ hochwertigen materialien...


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. November 2011)

Markus,

was ist denn mit dem Teil hier: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p23bb7a63137be05cdfe48e251cf01f77/s/Shimano-XT-9-fach-Kettenblatt-4-Arm-fuer-FC-M771-K.html


----------



## cytrax (2. November 2011)

Danke Jörg  Also doch blind 

Ich schau meist nur auf BC und BMO und vergess die anderen 100 Läden^^


----------



## donkeloktor (2. November 2011)

Hoi zäme,

mir ist meine Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze zu lange (kann sie nicht weit genug reinschieben). Habt Ihr Erfahrungen damit, sie zu kürzen?
(wie) lässt sie sich am besten kürzen, ohne dass Grate... entstehen, die mir den Rahmen ruinieren? Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.

Viele Grüße, Donkel


----------



## kampfgnom (2. November 2011)

Grate entstehen immer, aber die kann man ja mit der Feile loswerden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donkeloktor (2. November 2011)

danke, also kann man die Stütze mit der Metallsäge einfach absägen? 
Hast Du das selbst schonmal gemacht?


----------



## donkeloktor (2. November 2011)

... noch eine Frage: Mein Reaction packe ich bei Tragepassagen einfach am Oberrohr oder ich hänge das Rad quer daran über den Rucksack. 

Das AMS müsste ich schwerpunktmäßig am Hinterraddämpfer tragen, ist der stabil genug, um das auszuhalten? Wie tragt Ihr Euer AMS? Sorry für die vielen dummen Fragen, ist mein erstes Fully...


----------



## kampfgnom (2. November 2011)

Jupp, pass nur auf, dass Du beim Ansägen nicht verrutscht, das sieht doof aus


----------



## Lebowsky (2. November 2011)

Oder mit einem Rohrschneider:




Sollte bei Alu kein Problem darstellen und die Schnittkante ist dementsprechend "sauber" und kaum Grat vorhanden.

Beim Tragen am Dämper würde ich mir nicht zu viel Gedanken machen. Der wird dem schon problemlos Stand halten. Das sind ja in dem Sinne kaum Kräfte die beim Tragen einwirken.
Ich handhabe es immer so:




Funktioniert wunderbar, wenn man es ein paar Mal ausprobiert hat und ist tatsächlich eine bequeme Variante.
Im Netz gibt es ja genug "Tutorials" wie man das Rad in der Position trägt...


----------



## Jetpilot (2. November 2011)

wie lange hälst du das so aus?


----------



## jokomen (3. November 2011)

Mache ich auch genau so. Ziemlich lange und ohne Probleme, da der Rahmen ja auf den Rucksack aufliegt. Tragen ist sogar kurzzeitig freihändig möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (3. November 2011)




----------



## schoeppi (8. November 2011)

Frage in die Runde:
gibts hier Leute die auch ein AMS 100 haben oder hatten?
Was mich interessiert ist der Vergleich zum 130 oder gar 150.
Sind die "grösseren" bergauf ähnlich kletterfreudig wie das 100er?
In dem Punkt bin ich von meinem nämlich absolut begeistert und hätte gerne 
sowas nochmal, aber eben mit mehr Federweg für mehr Spass bergab.


----------



## Scarx (13. November 2011)

hallo CUBER!!
Ich habe auch mal wieder eine frage!
Muss ich noch auf etwas anderes achten als den lochabstand bei meinen Kettenblättern wenn ich die ersetzen will? Habe eine Shimano deore XT FC-M 770 Kurbel  22/32/44 und will halt das 44 weglassen und ein 36 fürs 32 einbauen...
danke im Vorraus


----------



## cytrax (13. November 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> hallo CUBER!!
> Ich habe auch mal wieder eine frage!
> Muss ich noch auf etwas anderes achten als den lochabstand bei meinen Kettenblättern wenn ich die ersetzen will? Habe eine Shimano deore XT FC-M 770 Kurbel  22/32/44 und will halt das 44 weglassen und ein 36 fürs 32 einbauen...
> danke im Vorraus




Das passt http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-9-fach-Kettenblatt-4-Arm-fuer-FC-M771-K.html

Hab ich auch bestelt, nur fehlt mir noch ein Bash. Die die mir gefallen würden haben alle ewige lieferzeiten. Ohne Bash gehts nicht da sind die KB Schrauben zu lang.


----------



## Scarx (13. November 2011)

danke erstmal!!
ich wollte nur mal gucken ob ich vielleicht farblich ein bisschen mein bike umgestalten kann wollte daher evtl. rote kettenblätter verbauen, danke für das Beispiel!! allerdings bräuchte ich eine übergreifende Info ob ich auch andere hersteller als shimano verwenden kann wenn der lochabstand der selbe bleibt


----------



## cytrax (13. November 2011)

Beim mittleren und beim großen sinds 104mm beim kleinen wüsst ichs jetzt nicht. Ich werd bei mir das 32 in ein 36er tauschen mit Bash, da ich das 44er eh nie benutze.


----------



## Scarx (13. November 2011)

beim kleinen sinds 64mm hab ich nachgeguckt...also ist es egal ob von sram/ shimano oder chromag solange der lochabstand bleibt?!


----------



## mtblukas (14. November 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> beim kleinen sinds 64mm hab ich nachgeguckt...also ist es egal ob von sram/ shimano oder chromag solange der lochabstand bleibt?!



Ja


----------



## Scarx (14. November 2011)

danke!!! ihr habt mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Scarx (29. November 2011)

hab schon viel rumgesucht wollte aber nicht unnötig geld ausgeben bevor ich mir nicht sicher bin...
Ich hab letztens meine Bremse hinten ausrichten wollen.... also gelöst gedreht/ gebremst/festgemacht und das schleifen nicht wegbekomen... naja bei dem ganzen rumgewurschtel ist 1. ein kollege an den Bremshebel gekommen und 2. wurde die Bremsleitung einmal geknickt (ich weiß sind dumme fehler)
auf jedenfall hab ich nacher beim bremsen auf dem rad bemerkt wie die bremsleistung rapide abnahm und schließlich ein unüberhör- und fühlbares schleifen mein fahrrad lahm legte...
woran liegts also? 
Luft in der Bremsleitung? oder sind die kolben kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brotlieferant (30. November 2011)

Formula? Oder was?
Meine The One sind Sensibelchen was das Entlüften und die Kolben in den Sattle zurück-schieben beim Bremsbelegwechsel angeht.

Deine Kolben werden sehr wahrscheinlich nicht kaputt sein, aber am Entlüften wirst du wohl nicht vorbeikommen...

Wenn das durchgeführt ist, kannst du relativ einfach die Dichtheit der Leitung überprüfen indem du die Bremse ne Zeitlang betätigst.
Wenn du kein Druckverlust am Hebel spürst und nirgends-wo Bremsflüssigkeit austritt, ist alles gut.

In der Zz kannst du mal vorsichtig wie beim Bremsbelegwechsel die Kolben in die Ausgangspostion in den Sattel zurück-schieben und sehen was passiert.

der Brotlieferant


----------



## Scarx (1. Dezember 2011)

ja ist ne formula...muss ich da eigentlich unbedingt das formula entlüftungskit nehmen? oder geht au irgend ein anderes?

danke nochmal für die schnelle hilfe und im vorraus auch nochmal!

Nico


----------



## schoeppi (2. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt helft mir mal, ihr 125er Eigner! 

Also, ich hadere zwischen 125 und 130er AMS.
Vergleichbare Modelle gibts zu nahezu gleichem Preis.

Jetzt weiss ich natürlich, dass das 130er das "neue" ist mit neuem Rahmen, X12 Achse, Tapered Gabel etc.
Nur, hab ich da wirklich was davon, spürbar?

Was mich zum 125er treibt ist die Tatsache das es eben NICHT die X12 Achse hat.
Aktuell habe ich noch einen Satz Crossmax ST die ich gerne weiter nutzen möchte.
Und das ginge nur beim 125er.

Also, ich bin dankbar für Tipps die mich weiter bringen.


----------



## kampfgnom (2. Dezember 2011)

Also für _mich_ ist X-12 ein Kaufkriterium, aber _ich_ habe auch keinen LRS, den ich damit nicht weiter benutzen könnte (aber will).

PS:
BTW, X-12-Standard haben aber scheinbar nur das SL und SLT, die anderen 130er haben weiter Schnellspanner.


----------



## Brotlieferant (5. Dezember 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> ja ist ne formula...muss ich da eigentlich unbedingt das formula entlüftungskit nehmen? oder geht au irgend ein anderes?
> 
> danke nochmal für die schnelle hilfe und im vorraus auch nochmal!
> 
> Nico



Eigentlich kannst du irgendein Kit nehmen, ich hab mir am Anfang das von Formula geholt; 2 Spritzen, 1 Stückchen Schlauch und die Anschlussstücke für den Bremssattel und den Hebel.
Es gibt welche mit Klemmen, damit kannst du die Spritzen vom dem Rest abklemmen. Das ist ganz praktisch.
der Brotlieferant


----------



## Alperer (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

welches Ersatz-Schaltauge empfehlt ihr mir für mein Cube AMS 125 Modell 2010?

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## idworker (8. Dezember 2011)

Alperer schrieb:


> welches Ersatz-Schaltauge empfehlt ihr mir für mein Cube AMS 125 Modell 2010?



m.E. gibt es da nicht viele Möglichkeiten, außer das Originale


----------



## jokomen (8. Dezember 2011)

Alperer schrieb:


> Hallo,welches Ersatz-Schaltauge empfehlt ihr mir für mein Cube AMS 125 Modell 2010? Viele Grüße Alperer



Die hier, habe ich auch !


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2011)

Alperer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welches Ersatz-Schaltauge empfehlt ihr mir für mein Cube AMS 125 Modell 2010?
> 
> ...



Auf dem Schaltauge steht eine Nummer oder ein Buchstaben. Die Schaltaugen haben mehrmals gewechselt. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (12. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem es im Keller nun ein Jahr "gereift" ist:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/448860/cat/500


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich fahre seit 4500 km und 2,5 Jahren ein AMS 125 K18 Baujahr 2009. 

Ich habe am Wochenende mal die erste 'groÃe' Inspektion gemacht. Also auch mal alle Lager angeschaut. Das Hauptlager war ziemlich verrostet. Es war auch kaum (noch) Fett drin. Alle anderen waren noch tiptop und schÃ¶n mit Fett gefÃ¼llt. Ausgebaut habe ich sie nicht, sondern nur neu mit Fett vollgestopft. 
Die Gleitlager des DÃ¤mpfers sind allerdings eine Katastrophe. Das hintere konnte ich nach ordentlicher Reinigung wieder in Gang bringen. Das vordere habe ich aber gar nicht ausgebaut bekommen. Ich denke ich werde diese beiden ersetzen.
Zu den Lagern hÃ¤tte ich nun einige Frage an Euch:

a) lohnen sich die Gleitlager von Huberbuchsen ?
  b) wie bekommt man das Hauptlager an der Kurbelseite entfernt ? Durch die RahmenÃ¶ffnung auf der Kurbelseite passt es nicht (oder?). MuÃ ich es zur linken Seite hin ausbauen ?
  c) habt Ihr eine Idee wie ich das vordere Buchstenlager ausgebaut bekomme ?
  Ich kÃ¶nnte es eventuell mit der HÃ¼llse der Schraube des hinteren Buchsenlagers austreiben, will aber nix kaputt machen.

  Ich habe auch die Revelation zerlegt. Das war vÃ¶llig unnÃ¶tig. Es war Ã¼berall schÃ¶n viel Ãl drin, und die Funktion war tadellos.
  DafÃ¼r habe ich nun beim Einbau des fernbedienbaren Lockout das Problem, dass der Zug nicht mehr genug Zug aufbaut, um das Lockout wieder vollstÃ¤ndig in die Offen-Stellung zu drehen. Der Hebel bleibt so auf halben Wege âhÃ¤ngenâ. Das Lockout ist zwar wieder offen, aber ich hÃ¤tte es gerne wieder ârichtigâ. 
  d) Wie also ist die Vorgehensweise bei der Montage ?


  Vielen Dank vorab fÃ¼r Eure Hilfe und schÃ¶ne Weihnachten

  GrÃ¼Ãe

  LittleBoomer


PS: Google und die SuFu haben mir meine Fragen nicht wirklich beantworten kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich benötige noch die Abmessungen der Gleitlager des Dämpfers. 
Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich bei der unteren/hinteren Buchse quasi 3 Gleitlager beötige ? 

Danke und Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Brotlieferant (19. Dezember 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ich benötige noch die Abmessungen der Gleitlager des Dämpfers.
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich bei der unteren/hinteren Buchse quasi 3 Gleitlager beötige ?
> 
> Danke und Grüße
> ...





> Was fürn Dämpfer?
> Der Fox RP23 braucht 2 Stück 1/2" (*12.7mm*) Gleitlager.
> der Brotlieferant



Ordnung muss sein...


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank. Ja, ich habe den Fox RP23.

So, ich bin jetzt auch wieder ein Stück schlauer. Ich weiß jetzt, was Buchsen sind. Ich dachte immer die Buchsen seien die 'Löcher' im Dämpfer.
Ich werde wohl bei Huberbuchsen bestellen. Da ich noch fahren möchte, möchte ich nun nicht den Dämpfer ausbauen um die Breite auszumessen. Wäre klasse, wenn einer von Euch diese parat hätte und mir weitergeben könnte.

Das rechte Hauptlager geht auch zur Kurbelseite raus. Ich benötige wohl so langsam eine Lesebrille. Ich habe den schwarzen Ring übersehen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## Brotlieferant (20. Dezember 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Ja, ich habe den Fox RP23.
> 
> ... Da ich noch fahren möchte, möchte ich nun nicht den Dämpfer ausbauen um die Breite auszumessen. Wäre klasse, wenn einer von Euch diese parat hätte und mir weitergeben könnte....
> 
> ...



Ist genormt und in diesem Fall auch 1/2" (12.7mm) breit.
der Brotlieferant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donkeloktor (28. Dezember 2011)

Nachträglich Merry Xmas, und guten Rutsch! 

Ich habe auch eine (wahrscheinlich dumme) RP23-Frage:
Kann man das AMS 125 eigentlich durch Austausch der RP23 durch eine andere mit mehr Hub zu einem AMS 130 etc. machen?


----------



## Brotlieferant (28. Dezember 2011)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist der bei unseren AMS 125 verbaute RP 23, der mit dem größten Hub 200mm x 57.1mm, geht dann theoretisch nichts mehr.
Aber laut Vermessungen vor einigen Jahren sollen die AMS 125 ab Bj X sowieso 130mm Federweg haben.
der Brotlieferant


----------



## Scarx (29. Dezember 2011)

donkeloktor schrieb:


> Kann man das AMS 125 eigentlich durch Austausch der RP23 durch eine andere mit mehr Hub zu einem AMS 130 etc. machen?


ich denke, dass dann auch der horst link ausgetauscht werden muss, da dieser sich meines erachtens nach vom 125er zum 130 auch unterscheidet...bzw. sogar der einzige unterschied ist...
was bei einem Umbau aber die performance des bikes angeht, wirds wohl unbequem zu fahren...


----------



## kampfgnom (29. Dezember 2011)

Ein Horst-Link ist der Drehpunkt zwischen Hauptlager und Nabe, macht also einen Viergelenker-Hinterbau aus. 
Was Du meinst ist der Umlenkhebel.


----------



## Phoenix121078 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo lieb Cube AMS 125 Gemeinde.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bar Ends! Verbaut sind zur Zeit bei mir die roten Schraubgriffe. Die aber nach 2,5 Jahren schon sehr abgegriffen sind und so nicht zwingend dran bleiben müssen.

Mit den Schraubgriffen soll die Montage von optionalen Bar Ends ja nicht einfach so gehen. 

Was ich gerne weiterhin haben möchte ist die Griffbeschaffenheit wie bei denen Schraubgriffen vom Material her.

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr Euer Cockpit posten könnt mit dem Hersteller und Typ Bezeichnung von den Griffen / Bar Ends.

Danke Phoenix121078

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch in das Jahr 2012.


----------



## Asko (30. Dezember 2011)

Was hältst denn von den originallen von Cube?
Also die Griffe mit diesen Barends

Es geht natürlich auch deutlich günstiger mit Sachen von andren Herstellern, gibt ja fast unendlich möglichkeiten.

Ich komm ausserdem grade nicht dahinter wieso die Montage von Barends mit Schraubgriffen schwieriger sein soll. Schraubgriffe lassen sich doch total problemlos verschieben und drehen?!


----------



## cytrax (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die hier:
Bei den orginalen Frizz hat sich das Gummi gelöst und das mit den Madenschrauben zur fixierung find ich auch nicht ideal. Einmal zu fest angezogen und schon sind Dellen im Lenker  Die Barends hab ich nachm Kauf gleich abgeschraubt  brauch ich nicht....


----------



## kampfgnom (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin großer Fan der Ergon GR2. Und ich gebe gerne zu, dass ich ihn sogar am Fritzz fahre 
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich das Fritzz technisch nicht auslaste und mehr als AM nutze. Aber gerade bei längeren Touren finde ich die Ergons angenehmer.


----------



## Phoenix121078 (3. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, das Problem was ich angesprochen habe, war das ich Integrated Barends habe wollte und diese gab es zu der Zeit noch nicht als ich da nach beim Cube Dealer gefragt habe.

Geworden sind es jetzt die Cube Fritzz Grip II und die Cube RFR Barends. 
EAN: 4261125816412
EAN: 4260125816351

Hier mal ein paar Bilder 












Vielleicht helfen die mal jemand anderem. 

Natürlich allen ein frohes neues und vor allem gesundes Jahr.

Phönix121078​


----------



## XtremeHunter (6. Januar 2012)

Ich brauche mal dringend eure Hilfe 

Ich habe im Ausverkauf im Herbst für meinen Vater ein guten Deal bei einem Cube AMS125 Pro gemacht, die Teile verkauft und will es jetzt wieder aufbauen. Rahmengröße sind 20".

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Dämpferlänge in dem Rahmen verbaut ist und welche Buchsen ich brauche? Wäre ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (6. Januar 2012)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Dämpferlänge in dem Rahmen verbaut ist und welche Buchsen ich brauche? Wäre ein Traum!



*Ich würde sagen:
Dämpfer mit EBL 200mm und 50,8mm Hub 
Buchsen bei mir 21,9mm beide Seiten, gibt aber wohl auch welche mit 
einseitig 30mm. Kannst Du aber am Rahmen messen!
*



.
.


----------



## jokomen (6. Januar 2012)

Bei mir:

AMS 125, 20", Modell 2008, EBL= 200mm, Buchsen jeweils 22.2 mm, 8er Durchmesser


----------



## Miche12345 (17. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen ich hätte mal eine ganz kurze Frage.
Is das das richtige Schaltauge für ein AMS 125 von 2010????
Und passt das auch an ein AMS 130 von 2011???
http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...23-CUBE-Elite-Reaction-AMS-LTD-Sting-Rot.html
Danke für die Infos schon mal.


----------



## jokomen (19. März 2012)

Yes well, das Passt.


----------



## Miche12345 (19. März 2012)

Dankeschön weißt du auch ob das beim 2011er AMS 130 passt.


----------



## jokomen (20. März 2012)

Für AMS 130 normal,... K.A.  Mein 130er hat ja ne Steckachse, da sieht das Schaltauge konstrunktionsbedingt etwas anderes aus...


----------



## Scarx (29. März 2012)

hey Leute wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn ich mir einen kleineren Rahmen für mein AMS 125 RX 2010 holen möchte?! Muss ich irgendwelche Teile neu Kaufen oder passen alle Sachen vom 20" an ein 18"Rahmen?
Danke im Vorraus!
LG Nico


----------



## cytrax (30. März 2012)

Geht schon. Musst vllt Gabelschaft kürzen oder Spacer unterlegen und Bremsleitungen und Züge kürzen.


----------



## Vincy (30. März 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> hey Leute wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn ich mir einen kleineren Rahmen für mein AMS 125 RX 2010 holen möchte?! Muss ich irgendwelche Teile neu Kaufen oder passen alle Sachen vom 20" an ein 18"Rahmen?


 
Wenn du wieder ein AMS125 nimmst, dann ja. Bei der neuen AMS Series nur bedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (30. März 2012)

Ah okay dankeschön! Weiß jetzt noch jemand wo ich so einen Rahmen herbekomme?! Google bringt einen irgendwie nicht weiter :-/


----------



## Vincy (30. März 2012)

http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/


----------



## Scarx (31. März 2012)

Vielen vielen dank Vincy...


----------



## LasseChristian (1. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ans AMS125 (2008) 2,35er Reifen passen (Hans Dampf) ? Oder wirds da zu eng?


----------



## Vincy (1. April 2012)

Reinpassen tut der, bei starken Schmutz darfst aber mit Kratzer rechnen. Ebenso beim weichen Laufrad.


----------



## ritzelraser96 (2. April 2012)

ich fahr auf dem ams einen big betty 2.4 vorne und hinten.
die machen keine probleme aber bei viel schlamm natürlich ein paar kratzer.kannst du aber beruhigt kaufen.

hab hier noch was vom wochenende:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdSpO6z45G0

mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (2. April 2012)

Hab das video gesehen... Du rockst das AMS scho ganz schön... Wie lange fährst du schon: das ams und generell?!


----------



## ritzelraser96 (2. April 2012)

generell ungefähr seit 3 jahren.bin aber schon als kleiner junge  immer gerne mit dem rad im wald unterwegs gewesen.

das ams ist ein kompletter selbstaufbau von mir nach meinen vorstellungen.

ich habe mir einen ams 125 rahmen gekauft und habe ihn zunächst zur überbrückung mit den teilen von meinem ltd team 2010 aufgebaut weil ich noch nich genug geld für die anstehenden investitionen hatte.
das war im september 2011.über den winter hab ich dann derbe schnäppchn im internet gerissen. zum beispiel hab ich die formula k18 inclusive druckpunkt verstellung (nachgerüstet) 203/203mm für 139 euro im set bei hibike gekauft.
als nächstes kam ne RS sektor solo air mit 20 mm steckachse und 150 mm federweg dran, dann crossline laufradsatz, spank spoon 740mm lenker.

endgültig fertig ist es seit dem 7. januar 

ich hab bei der auswahl der teile bewusst auf stabilität wertgelegt weshalb das bike jetzt schwerer ist als ein normales ams ( glaube 14 kg) 
aber dafür ist es ne bombe bergab 

lg mario


----------



## Scarx (2. April 2012)

coole sache...! ich fahr mein AMS jetzt seit 1 1/2 jahren ist fast so geblieben wie es war...außer der zu lange vorbau wurde gekürzt und eine reverb stütze ist dazugekommen...ich kanns im Gelände nicht ganz so gut händeln wie du habe allerdings im Ruhrpott auch nicht so viele möglichkeiten meinen Horizont zu erweitern...xD


----------



## cytrax (2. April 2012)

ritzelraser96 schrieb:


> ich hab bei der auswahl der teile bewusst auf stabilität wertgelegt weshalb das bike jetzt schwerer ist als ein normales ams ( glaube 14 kg)
> aber dafür ist es ne bombe bergab
> 
> lg mario



Meins wiegt auch 14 Kg also ganz normal  und cooles Video, du rockst ja ganz schön die Trails  Da sieht man mal was das AMS alles kann.


----------



## ritzelraser96 (2. April 2012)

dankeschön 
seit ich die go pro hab macht das filmen auch wieder richtig spaß.
kann gut sein das ich in der nächsten zeit noch ein video hochlade.
hab da schon ein paar trails im sinn.

stimmt hast recht mit dem gewicht 13,5 steht glaub ich im katalog.
ich habs noch nich gewogen nur geschätzt anhand der teile.

war schon jmd flowtrail stromberg ?


----------



## Spletti (2. April 2012)

ritzelraser96 schrieb:


> dankeschön
> seit ich die go pro hab macht das filmen auch wieder richtig spaß.
> kann gut sein das ich in der nächsten zeit noch ein video hochlade.
> hab da schon ein paar trails im sinn.
> ...



mein XL von ´11 wiegt auch 14,4....

ja stromberg war ich letztes jahr und ich muss sagen da hat das 125iger richtig laune gemacht. ist zwar kein bike fürs grobe aber den ein oder anderen jump schaft das teil locker. schöne strecke


----------



## Lebowsky (7. April 2012)

Ich würde an meinem AMS 125 gerne den Vorbau von 100mm gegen einen 70mm kurzen tauschen.
Schränkt mich das in der "Uphill-Qualität" bei steileren Rampen stark ein? Die Revelation ist ja zum Glück absenkbar und ich denke mir, dass ich damit den kürzeren Vorbau etwas kompensieren kann.
Ich erwarte mir vom 70mm Vorbau hauptsächlich mehr Kontrolle/Spaß bei steileren Single-Trails.


----------



## Boshard (7. April 2012)

ritzelraser96 schrieb:


> ich fahr auf dem ams einen big betty 2.4 vorne und hinten.
> die machen keine probleme aber bei viel schlamm natürlich ein paar kratzer.kannst du aber beruhigt kaufen.
> 
> hab hier noch was vom wochenende:
> ...



Erst mal geiles Video 

Wie Du Färst nen Big Betty im AMS?
In Welchem AMS genau??

den ich bin auf der Suche nach Breiteren Reifen für mein 
Cube LTD AMS 125 PRO 
Was ich da Maximal einbauen kann

Mein Cube LTD AMS 125Pro (Bj: 2011 in 20Zoll) wiegt 13,6KG


----------



## ritzelraser96 (7. April 2012)

danke!
der rahmen is von 2009   
ist ein AMS 125

aber is en selbstaufbau deswegen hab ich die teile etwas verrückt ausgewählt.
müssten auch bei deinem passen denk ich. die werden wohl kaum den hinterbau schmäler gemacht haben.

mario


----------



## Mr_stef (8. April 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Ich würde an meinem AMS 125 gerne den Vorbau von 100mm gegen einen 70mm kurzen tauschen.


 
HI, das selbe habe ich auch vor. Wenn du hier mal Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, kannst du es mir bitte hier posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (8. April 2012)

Ich hab den (bei mir serienmäßigen) 120er gegen einen 60er getauscht.

Berg hoch gehts nicht wirklich schlechter, Berg runter isses deutlich angebehmer und ich fühl mich sicherer. (Das kann aber auch Einbildung sein.


----------



## Lebowsky (8. April 2012)

Mr_stef schrieb:


> HI, das selbe habe ich auch vor. Wenn du hier mal Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, kannst du es mir bitte hier posten?



Ja, ich gebe dann bescheid.
Werde ihn aber erst mit der nächsten Radwäsche installieren, weil ich gleich noch etwas mehr am Rad schrauben möchte...


----------



## Boshard (8. April 2012)

Hab Heute auch mal meinen Vorbau getauscht 
von 120mm auf 100mm

Hab einen Gleichen nur als 100mm bei ebay ersteigert 

Muss sagen das färt sich ganz gut , 
Berg auf geht das auch ganz gut kann euch das aber nicht sagen wie es mit 70er ist


----------



## Spletti (9. April 2012)

Ich meine ich hab auch ein 60iger und manche steilen anstiege geht ohne runtertravveln nicht. aber ansonsten fährt es sich top.

andere frage: ich such für mein 2o11er ein schaltauge. serie ist es hellblau...ich finde aber nur rote

einer ne idee? 


danke schonmal


----------



## Boshard (9. April 2012)

Blau wüste ich jetz net 
Würde mal beim Cube-Händler anfragen oder direkt bei Cube 

Hier sind welche in Schwarz:
musst aber auf die Nummer achten!
ein Schwarzes würde ich mir auch noch ans Bike bauen 
nur Rot nicht da geb ich dir schon mal recht 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schaltauge-C...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cbf47eb53

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schaltauge-C...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item20c48aa72c

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=...41&crlp=7848834539_109&MT_ID=42&tt_encode=raw

Ansonnsten musst du mal vielrum Googeln


----------



## Scarx (11. April 2012)

Ich habe auch einen 60 an mein ams vebaut und bin super zufrieden damit... Habe auch nicht das gefühl, dass es bergauf sehr viel schlehter geht... Im trail ist es dafür echt genial das handling ist super! Es spricht viel direkter auflenkbewegungen an und wirkt steifer... Kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## Spletti (11. April 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Blau wüste ich jetz net
> Würde mal beim Cube-Händler anfragen oder direkt bei Cube
> 
> Hier sind welche in Schwarz:
> ...



danke, ich denke ich hol mir das schwarze


----------



## Boshard (12. April 2012)

Freud mich das ich helfen konnte 
denk aber an die nummer die auf dem Schaltauge steht !


----------



## Boshard (16. April 2012)

Hier ist mein 125er zuhaben  

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mecklenburg-vorpommern/fahrraeder/herren/u609582

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lebowsky (16. April 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Ja, ich gebe dann bescheid.
> Werde ihn aber erst mit der nächsten Radwäsche installieren, weil ich gleich noch etwas mehr am Rad schrauben möchte...



Also ich bin eine kurze Proberunde mit dem 60er Vorbau gefahren und der Erste Eindruck ist ok.
Bergauf kommt nun - wie zu erwarten war - das Vorderrad schneller hoch, aber durch Gewichtsverlagerung lässt sich das kompensieren.

Die Fat Alberts anstelle der Nobby Nics werden sich jetzt erstmal beweisen müssen...


----------



## Lebowsky (16. April 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hier ist mein 125er zuhaben
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mecklenburg-vorpommern/fahrraeder/herren/u609582
> 
> ...



Also der Preis ist schon ziemlich hoch angesetzt wenn du mal vergleichst:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38561/ltd-ams-125-pro.html
http://www.bike-angebot.de/MTB-Fullys/Herren-Fullys/Cube-LTD-AMS-125-PRO-RH-51cm-Herren::2459.html?pk_campaign=google_merchant&pk_kwd=MTB%20Fullys
Ich habe das selbe Modell letztes Jahr von 1900 auf 1700 im Geschäft runter gehandelt...aber trotdem viel Erfolg, das Rad steht ja gut da


----------



## Boshard (16. April 2012)

das rad ist ja nicht im Original zustand !!!
Bremsen und so sind bei bis auf Pedale und schuhe


----------



## Spletti (17. April 2012)

krass das die teile jetzt 500 tacken weniger übern tisch gehen...


----------



## schoeppi (17. April 2012)

Naja, sowas über dem Neupreis anzusetzen ist schon ambitioniert, andere Bremsen hin oder her.
Aber bitte, jeden Tag steht ein dummer auf.


----------



## Upgrayedd (17. April 2012)

Hi 125ler 

Also mal neine Frage zu den Lagern am Hinterbau!

Wie fest sollte man die lager am Hinterbau anziehen?
Sind die bei euch auch recht locker?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. April 2012)

Drehmomente für Cube Bikes
http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/Drehmomente_Deutsch_2011_01.pdf


----------



## Upgrayedd (18. April 2012)

Vielen Dank Vincy hast mir echt weitergeholfen


----------



## Boshard (18. April 2012)

Den Mäckert mal net rum und macht Preißvorschläge


----------



## schoeppi (18. April 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Den Mäckert mal net rum und macht Preißvorschläge



Nach gängier Rechnung:

aktueller Neupreis 1400,00 EUR
abzüglich 20%, macht rund 1100 EUR.


----------



## Boshard (18. April 2012)

Boaaa 

Bissen doll wa 1100für das Rad
ich hab damal 1900hingelegt


----------



## OJMad (18. April 2012)

Tja.Realistische Gebrauchtpreise tun weh.


----------



## kampfgnom (18. April 2012)

Ein Rad verliert mit dem Verlassen es Ladens schnell 30% Marktwert...


----------



## Kai-Ro (26. April 2012)

..... datt iss wie mit 'nem neuen Auto. Biste vom Hof des Händlers, dann sind schon 20 - 25% wech. Hab mein 125'er letztes Jahr im Oktober bei Fun-Corner in Hameln für 1.299,- gekauft. Glück Auf!


----------



## cytrax (26. Mai 2012)

Suche für mein 2010er AMS 125 nen schicken (nicht allzuteuren) Vorbau in 60-65mm länge. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## cytrax (28. Mai 2012)

Niemand ne Idee? 1 1/5 Vorbauten sind irgendwie rar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (28. Mai 2012)

Wieso 1 1/2"!?
Die AMS haben 1 1/8", also freie Auswahl...


----------



## cytrax (28. Mai 2012)

Hab aber nen 1 1/5" Steuersatz. Is dann der Gabelschaft nicht auch 1 1/5"?


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem den F149 von Syntace in 60 mm montiert.

Der hat 1 1/8" und ne 31.8 mm Klemmung.

http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=45539


Hätte mittlerweile aber gerne nen 75 mm. Aber Rückgabe geht ja leider nach Benutzung nicht mehr.


----------



## kampfgnom (28. Mai 2012)

Du hast vermutlich den üblichen FSA Orbit Z 1.5 R? Dann steht das R für Reducer. Da es keine semiintegrierten 1,5"-Steuersätze gibt müsstest Du für eine 1,5"-Gabel einen Steuersatz mit externen Lagern fahren. Aber Cube liefert selbst das Fritzz mit 1 1/8"-Gabel aus, nicht einmal tapered.


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Mai 2012)

Also, ich bin von 120 mm auf 90 auf 75. Die Unterschiede waren jeweils deutlich spürbar. Auf 60er Vorbau bin ich dann nicht mehr gegangen, da das Rad - bzw. die Laufeigenschaften des selbigen - dann glaube ich zu nervös geworden wäre. 

Mittlerweile, wo ich das Stereo habe, hab ich sogar wieder den 90er Vorbau dran.


----------



## cytrax (28. Mai 2012)

Okay danke euch  wieder was dazugelernt  dann kann ich ja beruhigt nen 1 1/8 31,8 Vorbau bestellen. Werd dann erstmal nen 70mm testen, zu kurz is ja auch nix  

Jedenfalls is der 120mm Standardvorbau voll übertrieben find ich.


----------



## Scarx (29. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute mal ne Frage bei mir hat sich neuerdings ein nicht "überspürbares" Spiel im Hinterbau eingestellt...das Lager welches den Dämpfer mit dem Gelenk verbindet (schätzungsweise 1-1.5mm spiel) habe schon meinem Händler bescheid gegeben der besorgt mir die Buchsen bzw das Lager neu...
also zur Frage: Wie lange meint ihr kann ich mit dem Bike noch ins gelände ohne den Dämpfer zu zerstören? Ich fahre eigentlich jeden bzw. jeden 2. Tag ungefähr 20-30 km mit ordentlich Technischen Passagen...
danke für eure Einschätzung

lg Nico


----------



## jokomen (30. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist das Spiel, welches auch andere Bauteile schädigen kann. Rein technisch gesehen kannst Du das so lange machen, bis die Gleitlager komplett aufgerieben sind. Das Fahren damit wird aber sicherlich keinen Spaß machen...


----------



## LuetteB (30. Mai 2012)

Moin wollte nochmal zurück auf das vorbau Thema. Hatte mir auch schon mal den F149 von syntace in 75mm rausgesucht. Wollte mal eure Meinung zu dem Lenker
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24034_Vector-2014-10mm-OS-Riser-Lenker-.html
Würdet ihr mir davon abraten? Zu schmal(jetzige ist der originale mit 630mm)? Welche krümmung nach hinten?  Oder alternativen ?
Danke schon mal 
Grüsse
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (31. Mai 2012)

Zu schmal? Hat doch 700 mm, das dürfte für die meisten reichen. Es gibt ihn, wie man unschwer erkennen kann, in 8° und 12°. Der mit 12° war serienmäßig an meinem AMS 150 dran, ich hab ihn allerdings durch einen Truvativ Hussefelt mit 4 cm Rise ersetzt.


----------



## kampfgnom (31. Mai 2012)

Die Kröpfung entlastet Deine Handgelenke, die an einem geraden Lenker recht stark verbogen werden. 
Daher ist stärker gekröpft ergonomischer. Je breiter der Lenker, je mehr Kröpfung braucht es. 
Bei 550mm Lenkerbreite (Reiserad) empfinde ich 6° noch als gut, am 700er Lenker (AMS) waren die 8° deutlich unangenehmer. Seit Umrüstung auf 12° fühle ich mich wesentlich wohler.


----------



## LuetteB (31. Mai 2012)

ah ok danke an euch beide. 
war mir halt etwas unsicher was die breite anging. aber wird wohl vorallem in Kombination mit dem kürzeren Vorbau die gewollte Wirkung zeigen hab vorhin auch nochmal am bike geguckt. wenn es noch breiter werden sollte müsste ich wahrscheinlich auch alle leitungen verlängern und da hab ich auch keine lust drauf ;-) werde wohl die tage noch ordern, dass man von ihm im sommer noch was hat :-D
Gruss


----------



## Scarx (9. Juni 2012)

hi hi guys
wo bekomme ich die HinterbauLager für ein 2010er AMS 125 her (Cube kann die im moment nicht liefern)


----------



## cytrax (9. Juni 2012)

Da schließ ich mich an...


----------



## kampfgnom (9. Juni 2012)

Bike Discount hat eigentlich alle Lagersätze vorrätig.
Wenn die einzelnen Lager reichen ist der Kauf beim Lagerhändler erheblich günstiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juni 2012)

Wollt ich auch gerade schreiben. Die Lagerbezeichnung kann ich euch raussuchen, falls nicht vorhanden. Steht aber auch hier irgendwo ... ich glaube Vincy hat die mal reingeschrieben.


----------



## Scarx (9. Juni 2012)

danke kampfgnom!!
Bei den Preisen bau ich mir die dinger glaube ich selbst xD da bei mir wahrscheinlich nur die schrauben und nicht die Lager verschlissen sind werd ich mir mal die Legierungsbestandteile von der Qualitätsicherung geben lassen, mich an die CNC begeben und was zaubern xD

@ Sirrah,
Ja ich denke es werden bei mir die Horstlinklager sein Artikelnr: 10300 steht auch so auf der Cube-homepage


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juni 2012)

Also,

Horstlink-Lager: 4 x 688 2RS http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p50_Rillenkugellager-688-2RS---Codex.html

Umlenk-Lager: 2 x 698 2RS http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p1024_Rillenkugellager-698-2RS.html

Wippen-Lager: 4 x 61800-2RS: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p128_Rillenkugellager-61800-2RS---Codex.html

Hauptlager: 2 x 61803-2RS: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p131_Rillenkugellager-61803-2RS---Codex.html
oder die Besseren von SKF:http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p1401_Rillenkugellager-61803-2RS1---SKF.html

Hoffe die Angaben helfen. Kostet mit nicht SKF Lager zusammen 11 EUR.

Gruß aus Görsroth
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p131_Rillenkugellager-61803-2RS---Codex.html


----------



## kampfgnom (9. Juni 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> danke kampfgnom!!
> Bei den Preisen bau ich mir die dinger glaube ich selbst xD da bei mir wahrscheinlich nur die schrauben und nicht die Lager verschlissen sind ...


Wie bitte sollen die schrauben verschleißen, die lager aber überleben!? Die schrauben/achsen tragen die lager und halten wesentlich mehr aus als die lager. Sind die achsen beschädigt, kann man mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit von ruinierten lagern ausgehen.


----------



## cytrax (10. Juni 2012)

Achso, hat jemand nen Tip bezüglich ein - aupresswerkzeug? Hab mal ein Bild gesehn mit nem Eigenbau aber ich finds nimmer^^


----------



## Boshard (10. Juni 2012)

Zum Auspressen der Lager reicht ein Dorn (womit man was ankörnen kann)
   oder Bolzen , Schraubenzieher 


  Einpressen kannst die mit dem Schraubstock packst 2Holzstücke zwischen 
  Den zerkratzt nix 

  So hab ich das damals beim Felt Redemption gemacht und es ist nix kaputt gegangen.


----------



## elsia (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Cube Gemeinde.

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum AMS 125. Ich fahre seit 2008 ein Reaction XT. In letzter Zeit ist der Trailanteil aber stark angestiegen und daher überlege ich mir bei einem gebrauchten AMS 125 16" Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer zuzuschlagen und meine Parts vom Reaction ans AMS zu bauen, u.a. meine neuen XT Bremsen, Vorbau und Vector 2014. 

Dank Hausbau ist im Moment der Geldbeutel nicht unbeding prall gefüllt und eine neue 150mm Gabel ist wohl erst zu Weihnachten leistbar. 
Meine Frage ist nun ob für S1 Trails (mit seltenen S2 Stellen) meine Reba Race 90-120mm u-turn aus dem Reaction als Übergangsgabel (mittels Reduziersteuersatz) für einen Sommer ausreichend wäre oder macht damit die Geo nicht wirklich Sinn und mich als Fahrerin das Ganze nicht unbedingt glücklicher als mit dem HT?

LG Elsia


----------



## Boshard (11. Juni 2012)

man könnte es machen, aber ich glaue 
das Fährt sich nicht so toll 

mein altes Ams 125 Pro 2011er modell 
hatte vorne Revelation drinne mit 150mm 
und das fuhr sich gut 

hatte mal probiert die Gabel umzubauen mit spacern auf 130mm
weil mit das anfangs zuviel feder weg war 

hab das aber nach 2tagen wieder zurück gebaut weils net so gut fuhr


----------



## Scarx (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo nochmal,
kommen an die Stelle, wo der Dämpfer mit dem Horst Link verbunden ist, die gleichen Schrauben bzw. Lager, wie im restlichen Horst Link rein?! Die Stelle ist ja wesentlich breiter und diese Abstandshalter (jeweils einer zwischen horst link und dämpfer) habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.
Entschuldigt bitte meine Unwissenheit, ich bin noch nicht so lange im mountainbike buisness und hab den Horst Link noch nie demontiert!


----------



## kampfgnom (11. Juni 2012)

Das Horst-Link verbindet Ausfallende und Kettenstrebe, eine Verbindung zum Dämpfer wäre interessant.
Du redest vermutlich vom Umlenkhebel. Der hat drei Angriffspunkte: sein Lager am Hauptrahmen, den Anschluss der Sattelstreben und den Anlenkpunkt des Dämpfers.
Letzterer ist eine  auf Block verschraubte Einheit aus einer Schraube, einer Hülsenmutter und den Distanzbuchsen des Dämpfers. Die einzige Bewegung kommt hier aus dem Gleitlager des Dämpferauges.
Die beiden anderen Lagerpunkte des Umlenkhebels tragen Rillenkugellager.

BTW: Wenn Du diesen geringfügigen Unterschied noch nicht festgestellt hast; solltest Du da wirklich Teile selbst fertigen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (12. Juni 2012)

Erst mal danke für die Antwort...
Und ja ich könnte die Teile entnehmen vermessen und dann selber fertigen dazu muss ich nicht wissen wie sie funktionieren...


----------



## Vincy (12. Juni 2012)

elsia schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Cube Gemeinde.
> 
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum AMS 125. Ich fahre seit 2008 ein Reaction XT. In letzter Zeit ist der Trailanteil aber stark angestiegen und daher überlege ich mir bei einem gebrauchten AMS 125 16" Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer zuzuschlagen und meine Parts vom Reaction ans AMS zu bauen, u.a. meine neuen XT Bremsen, Vorbau und Vector 2014.
> 
> ...


 

Kann man für die Übergangszeit machen. Anfangs gab es das AMS125 auch mit einer Revelation 130mm.
Zum Geometrieausgleich kannst du unten auch ein 1.5" Steuersatzlager mit außenliegendem Lager (external Cup, EC49/30) nehmen. 
Dadurch bekommst eine höhere Einbauhöhe bei der Gabel (10mm = 0,5°). Oben brauchst einen Steuersatz ZS49/28,6. Mußt aber auf die Gabelschaftlänge achten!
Inzwischen bekommt man bei vielen Herstellern/Händler die Steuersätze auch getrennt. So kann man sich den nach eigenen Wünschen (Farbe, Höhe) zusammensetzen.
Hast dann zwar nicht mehr Federweg, aber in etwa die gleiche Radgeometrie.


----------



## robert.vienna (13. Juni 2012)

Hi,

mir fällt immer wieder die Kette vom kleinsten Kettenblatt vorne und verklemmt sich zwischen Kettenblatt und Rahmen. Umwerfer wurde bereits begrenzt, hilft aber nichts.

Suche nun ein Teil das verhindert dass die Kette zwischen Rahmen und kleinstem Kettenblatt fällt.

Kennt wer sowas für das AMS 125?


----------



## Brotlieferant (13. Juni 2012)

An meinen 20" Rahmen passen die von Rose http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-kettenabweiser/aid:38103 nicht dran, alles zu knapp am Tretlagergehäuse.
Was für ein Rahmen hast du?
Es gibt Kettenabweiser die an den Umwerfer bzw. an die Schelle geschraubt werden. Google mal, findest bestimmt was.
der Brotlieferant


----------



## robert.vienna (13. Juni 2012)

Hab auch 20".

Hab schon gegoogelt aber nur den von Tomac gefunden. Aber der wird ja auf die Kurbelstange gesteckt - meiner Meinung nach verändert das die Kettenlinie, oder?

Kumpel hat ein Canyon, da ist sowas serienmäßig am XT-Umwerfer verschraubt. Aber der hat eine andere Art von Umwerfer. Für unseren klassischen Umwerfer hab ich nix gefunden.


----------



## Vincy (13. Juni 2012)

Gibt es aber nur bei den E-Type Umwerfern. Habe so ein Abweiserblech bei meinem Scott Genius.


----------



## robert.vienna (13. Juni 2012)

Ja genau sowas bräuchte ich für die klassischen Umwerfer wie wir sie am AMS 125 haben.

Oder gibt es vielleicht eine Scheibe, die man innen ans kleinste Kettenblatt schrauben kann?

@Brotlieferant: Den Rose kann man nicht passend machen? Keine Chance?


----------



## Vincy (13. Juni 2012)

Das Teil von Rose passt bei Fullys nicht, wegen der Schwingenlagerung.

Wenn du eine 10-fach Schaltung hast, dann hilft da auch schon ein anderes Schaltwerk (wie bei der XTR 985 Trail). http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Shadow-Plus-RD-M985-10-fach-Modell-2012-.html
Gib es in Kürze auch für SLX und XT, aber nur für 10-fach. Damit hast eine höhere Kettenspannung.
Andere Alternative ist die universale Bionicon Kettenführung.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31215_c-guide-v-02-Kettenfuehrung-.html


----------



## Spletti (9. September 2012)

Hat einer von euch zufällig schonmal neu lager für seinen laufradsatz (sunringle xmb) gekauft? wenn ja wo?

danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CauseFlatSucks (13. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen 
ich bin der Jan und bin bis vor kurzem ein Cube AMS 125 aus dem Jahre 2008 gefahren. Das Rad wurde dann meinen Ansprüchen nicht mehr gerecht und ich bin auf ein Orange Patriot umgestiegen. Ich habe mein Cube ziemlich runtergeritten glaube ich! 
Zum wegschmeißen ist es aber zu schade, zumal alles noch funktioniert außer diversen Lagergeschichten! Heißt im Klartext, mein Hinterbau hat ziemlich Spiel!
Leider muss ich nun gestehen, dass ich leider keine große Erfahrung in Sachen Reparatur mitbringe, was nicht heißen soll, dass ich zwei linke hände habe! Mir wurde nur bisher leider noch keine große Chance gegeben selbst hand anzulegen!
Nun war ich bei der Werkstatt meines Vertrauens und wie die Werkstätten so sind, sie finden immer noch andere Dinge, die repariert werden müssen 
nunja, ich denke es ist damit getan das Tretlager zu wechseln und die Lager vom Hinterbau zu tauschen. Also habe ich mir gedacht, das ist meine Chance selbst mal zu schrauben (zumal die Werkstatt ziemlich viel geld dafür verlangt!).
Nun meine komplett laienhafte Frage an euch:
Woher bekomme ich besagte Lager? Wieviel Kosten diese? Ist beim Einbau irgendwas zu beachten?

Ich wäre euch für eure Hilfe sehrsehrsehr dankbar und freue mich auf alle Antworten 

Kette rechts
Jan


----------



## vase2k (13. September 2012)

CauseFlatSucks schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich besagte Lager? Wieviel Kosten diese? Ist beim Einbau irgendwas zu beachten?



Hauptlagerschraubensatz

Lagersatz Horstlink

Viel Spaß beim Basteln.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Friecke (14. September 2012)

Geile Preise für die Komplettsätze.

Wenn Du nur die Lager brauchst, siehe Jörgs Zusammenfassung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9586658&postcount=2145

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Imkermeister (16. September 2012)

Hallo,

fahre auch ein Cube Ams 125 seit 3 Jahren in 20" und habe auch schon alle Lager getauscht. Mein Tip:

Industrielager in Edelstahl kaufen, seither habe ich Ruhe, trotz Ganzjahreseinsatz (ganzer Satz kostet im Industriebedarf ca 60 Euros..)

Als nächstes habe ich im Hauptlager statt der 2 Lager und Abstandshalter einfach 4 Lager ohne Abstandshalter verbaut-keine Garantie dafür- aber bei mir laufen die schon seit 2 Jahren problemlos und es fühlt sich auch irgendwie steifer an- Placebo ?? keine ahnung...

Man könnte auch 5,6,7 Lager verbauen, aber falls diese doch kaput gehen sollten, kann man sie nur sehr schwer demontieren.
Bevor ich die zentrale Schraube durchgeschoben habe, habe ich alles mit Ballistol aufgefüllt, sozusagen ein offenes Ölbad, Ballistol verharzt nicht wie WD 40. Zwar überhaupt nicht nötig wg Edelstahllager, aber das Schraubrherz freuts und es läuft u läuft u läuft 

Meine Frage wäre, haben alle Cube Ams 125 Rahmengrößen die gleiche Hinterradschwinge, oder hat jede Rahmengröße seine eigene Schwingengröße ??? 

Danke


----------



## schnarchsack (24. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich denke, das Thema wurde schon mehrfach woanders diskutiert. Da ich aber zu faul bin, hier die vielen threads durchzusuchen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir einige kurze Antworten geben könntet.

Ich fahre mein Cube AMS 125 Trail jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren.
Bereits vor einem Jahr konnte ich ein kaum merkliches Spiel in den Dämpferlagerbuchsen spüren (Fahrleistung damals ca. 3200km). Nach Absprache mit meinem Bike-Händler habe ich das Rad nun noch ein weiteres Jahr gefahren. Das Spiel in den Buchsen hat sich natürlich weiter vergrößert, so dass es jetzt deutlich spürbar ist.
Während des Fahrens spürt man davon garnix. Wenn man aber z.B. links neben dem Rad steht, die linke Hand am Lenker (linker Griff) hat und mit der rechten Hand versucht an der Sattelstütze das Rad senkrecht anzuheben, spürt man in der linken Hand das Spiel. Als ich das vor einem Jahr feststellte, hatte ich mich zunächst gewundert, weshalb man das Spiel gerade am Lenker spürt  aber dieser ist halt von der Ursache am weitesten entfernt (längster Hebel) und deswegen ist das Spiel dort zu erst zu spüren (erscheint mir logisch).
Inzwischen ist aber das Spiel auch direkt am Dämpfer (hinteres Auge) deutlich spürbar.
Im Zuge des Gabel- und Dämpferservices im kommenden Winter werde ich die Buchsen erneuern lassen.

Nun zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen:
Nach meiner Meinung ist nur das hintere Dämpferauge betroffen, da ja dort die Schläge quasi mit voller Wucht eintreffen. Über den Dämpfer werden sie abgemildert und am vorderen Dämpferauge kommt weniger an. Ich würde also eigentlich nur die Buchsen des hinteren Auges erneuern lassen  Oder würdet Ihr auch die Buchsen am vorderen Auge mit wechseln lassen?

Wo tritt nun eigentlich das Spiel auf?  zwischen den Alu-Dämpferbuchsen und der außen herum liegenden DU-Buchse, die in das Dämpferauge eingepresst ist? - Oder tritt das Spiel zwischen den Alu-Dämpferbuchsen und dem innenliegenden Verschraubungsbolzen auf?

Ich will auf folgendes hinaus: Was muss eigentlich alles gewechselt werden: Sicher die Alu-Buchsen aber vielleicht auch die DU-Buchse, die in das Dämpferauge eingepresst ist und vielleicht auch der Schraubbolzen?

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr bisher gemacht bzw. welche Empfehlungen würdet Ihr mir geben? Ich möchte eine relativ klare Vorstellung über die durchzuführenden Arbeiten haben, wenn ich das Rad zu meinem Händler bringe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
schnarchsack


----------



## jokomen (25. September 2012)

Wenn Du etwas länger Spaß mit den Lagern haben möchtest, dann schau mal hier: http://huber-bushings.com/

Gibt es auch einen eigenen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=484213&highlight=wingover

Ich habe die Dinger an meinem 130er eingebaut, das nach dem Einbau viel besser anspricht. Die Haltbarkeit dieser Buchsen lässt die Originalen ziemlich alt aussehen.

Es verschleißt immer zuerst die eingepresste DU-Buchse, je nach Dauer danach die Aluteile. Und als erstes --->richtig, das Lager wo die Schläge direkt ankommen. Das "obere" habe ich noch nicht/nie wechseln müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (26. September 2012)

@schnarchsack

in wieviele Threads willst Du denn Deine Frage noch reinkopieren?


----------



## schnarchsack (26. September 2012)

@Friecke: Nur in die 3 Threads, wo Du meine Frage sicher ausfindig gemacht hast 

 @jokomen:
Vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich werd mich bei den Huber-Bushings mal umsehen bzw. dort Kontakt aufnehmen.

Ich hätte nun echt gedacht, die Alu-Dinger verschleißen zu erst und die innenbeschichtete DU-Buchse hält "ewig".

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, tritt das Spiel also fast immer zwischen den Alu-Dämpferbuchsen und der außen herum liegenden DU-Buchse auf, welche in das Dämpferauge eingepresst ist.
Es ist also sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass das Spiel zwischen den Alu-Dämpferbuchsen und dem innenliegenden Verschraubungsbolzen auftritt?

Ich habs halt auch bisher noch nicht auseinander geschraubt. Bevor ich damit anfange, lese ich gerne mal, was andere Leute für Erfahrungen gemacht haben oder welche Empfehlungen sie geben.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## jokomen (27. September 2012)

Nee, nee, die eingepresste Buchse ist ja *das* Verschleißteil. Danach sind die beiden Aluteile dran. Je länger man mit dem Wackeldackel rumfährt, desto mehr verschleißen auch die Aluteile, dann auch zusätzlich zwischen Verschraubunggsbolzen und Aluteil (Bei mir auf jeden Fall so, mit 0,1 Tonnen und "flüssiger" Fahrweise). Wenn sich der Wackeldackel im Anfangsstatium befindet, reicht ein Austausch der eingepressten Buchse meistens schon aus. Kann man aber leicht dann auch feststellen. Nach dem Austausch der defekten Buchse, dürfen die Aluteile nicht leicht rein (wenn leicht rein, dann wechseln), sondern mit ein wenig Widerstand eingedrückt werden. Wenn dann die Bolzenlöcher noch rund und nicht schon oval sind, kann man die Aluteile bedenkenlos wieder einsetzen.


----------



## XtremeHunter (10. November 2012)

Fährt hier zufällig jemand einen RS Monarch oder Monarch+ im AMS125? Erfahrungen bezüglich eines empfehlenswerten "Tunes"?


----------



## XtremeHunter (1. Dezember 2012)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal dringend eure Hilfe
> 
> Ich habe im Ausverkauf im Herbst für meinen Vater ein guten Deal bei einem Cube AMS125 Pro gemacht, die Teile verkauft und will es jetzt wieder aufbauen. Rahmengröße sind 20".
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Dämpferlänge in dem Rahmen verbaut ist und welche Buchsen ich brauche? Wäre ein Traum!



Wenn jemand noch einen Rahmen sucht, der obige steht komplett neu zum Verkauf!


----------



## Heeedi (24. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach den Haltern über dem Dämpfer (Befestigung Bowdenzüge am Rahmen)... kann mir jemand sagen, wo man die bestellen kann?

Freundliche Grüße
Christian


----------



## Heeedi (29. Dezember 2012)

Also Zugführungen bzw. Halter hab ich gefunden...

Aber schon kommt das nächste Problem 
Meine Bremsleitung für die Bremse Hinten ist zu kurz. Bisher hab ich allerdings nur Bremsleitungen mit 1500 mm Länge gefunden (Hayes) ...

Welche Bremsleitung ist denn eigentlich am AMS 125 verbaut?


----------



## ipzipzap (29. Dezember 2012)

Auf meinen am AMS125 Trail verbauten Bremsleitungen steht "HAYES 22351" drauf.


----------



## messias (31. Dezember 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Den Bolzen/Achse raus schrauben. Erst das Lager auf einer Seite rausdrücken (mit Hülse), dann das Lager auf der anderen Seite.
> Nicht beide Lager über die ganze Fläche herausdrücken.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6544474&postcount=13515
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6548111&postcount=13545



Ich muss das hier mal wieder ausgraben. Wie krieg ich den die im Bild gezeigte Achse des Hauptlagers raus (Schraube ist natürlich schon raus)? Die sitzt bei mir verdammt fest im Lager. Ein paar Schläge mit dem Kunststoffhammer haben sie nicht wirklich beeindruckt. Im Moment weicht die Sache in WD40.
Gibts da etwas, das ich übersehen habe? Einfach härter drauf dreschen?


----------



## messias (3. Januar 2013)

Um mir mal selbst zu Antworten: Nach einer Nacht in WD40 und ein paar "Streicheleinheiten" mit dem Kunsttoffhammer war die Achse dann draussen.



Imkermeister schrieb:


> Als nächstes habe ich im Hauptlager statt der 2 Lager und Abstandshalter einfach 4 Lager ohne Abstandshalter verbaut-keine Garantie dafür- aber bei mir laufen die schon seit 2 Jahren problemlos und es fühlt sich auch irgendwie steifer an- Placebo ?? keine ahnung...
> 
> Man könnte auch 5,6,7 Lager verbauen, aber falls diese doch kaput gehen sollten, kann man sie nur sehr schwer demontieren.



     @Imkermeister
Diese Lösung interessiert mich. Wie schaffst du es denn ohne den Abstandshalter die Lager an ihrem Platz zu halten, wenn du die Achse einbaust? Bei mit sitzt die Achse sehr stramm (siehe oben) und ich hätte die Sorge mir die Lager zu verschieben beim Einbau der Achse.
Wenn du die Lager demontieren willst, dann musst du beide Lager auf der gleichen Seite auspressen, das heisst die Lager von einer Seite einmal durch das ganze Gehäuse vom Hauptlager, richtig?

EDITH: Ich hab das noch einmal durchgemessen/gerechnet. Dadurch, dass sich die Achse in der Mitte verjüngt, dürfte diese Maßnahme leider kaum etwas bringen. Die Abstützbreite, die für die Lager zur Verfügung steht beträgt je Seite 7-7,5mm. D.h. die die zusätzlichen 2 Lager sitzen nur knapp bzw. nicht mal zu Hälfte auf der Achse drauf (vorrausgesetzt sie sitzen perfekt an der richtigen Stelle, sonst ggf. noch weniger). Da bleibe ich wohl doch bei 2 Lagern mit Abstandshülse.



Imkermeister schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre, haben alle Cube Ams 125 Rahmengrößen die gleiche Hinterradschwinge, oder hat jede Rahmengröße seine eigene Schwingengröße ???



Die Frage ist wahrscheinlich nicht mehr aktuell, aber ich habe auch noch keine Antwort darauf gesehen. Die Schwingen(-teile) sind nicht bei allen Größen gleich. Mindestens die Umlenkhebel sind unterschiedlich (nennt Cube dann Size Tuned Kinematik). Auf den Sitzstreben ist ebenfalls eine Größenbezeichnung eingeprägt, also werden die auch unterschiedlich sein. Macht ja auch Sinn.
Die Kettenstreben sind glaube ich über alle Größen gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (13. Januar 2013)

guten morgen.
vielleicht kann mir hier ja einer helfen:
habe hier einen Rahmen ams 125, bin mir nicht ganz sicher welches BJ





ist an dem Rahmen ein 1.5 Steuerrohr verbaut? Sicher ist ein Reduziersteuersatz verbaut, nur will ich den nicht erst ausschlagen um nachzumessen...

danke


----------



## cytrax (13. Januar 2013)

Is ein 2009er


----------



## messias (13. Januar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Is ein 2009er



Entweder ist's ein 2008er oder es gab 2009 noch den gleichen. Ich hab den gleichen Rahmen Anfang 2008 gekauft.
Und ja, der hat ein 1,5 Steuerrohr (49mm Innendurchmesser).


----------



## cytrax (13. Januar 2013)

Ja is ja meist Saisonmäßig gerechnet. Also 2008/2009. Steuerrohr 1 1/5" und bei mir ist ein FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-Integrated Steuersatz verbaut.


----------



## Miche12345 (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo ich hab ein Problem,

und zwar hab ich ein 2010er AMS 125 und hab seit Anfang an das Problem dass die Sattelstütze in der Stunde so 3-4cm nach unten rutscht.
Was kann ich da machen???
Der Schnellspanner ist so fest zu wie es nur geht und viel Fett ist auch nicht mehr dran...

Danke schon mal für die Tipps.


----------



## Boshard (14. Januar 2013)

Versuchs mal mit Carbonpaste oder Montagepaste.
Vieleicht auch mal mit ner anderen Sattelklemme.
Probelm hatte mein Vater an seinem Crossrad auch 
das die Stütze immer beim fahren rein gerutscht ist.
Hab den einfach ne andere Klemme verbaut + Carbonpaste.


----------



## Vincy (14. Januar 2013)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> guten morgen.
> vielleicht kann mir hier ja einer helfen:
> habe hier einen Rahmen ams 125, bin mir nicht ganz sicher welches BJ
> 
> ...


 

Ist Modelljahr 2008. Kannst ggfls an der Rahmennr erkennen, die steht unten am Tretlagergehäuse (die letzten Ziffern KW/MJ).
2009 gab es auch rot/schwarz, das Unterrohr aber leicht anders lackiert.
Steuersatz ist 1.5", reduziert für Gabelschaft 1 1/8" (ZS49/28,6 und ZS49/30). http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php
http://www.fahrrad-rosskopp.de/2008/cube/ams_125.htm
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Cube-2009-AMS-125-XT_detail_3289.html


----------



## cytrax (15. Januar 2013)

Was würden wir ohne Vincy machen?


----------



## Brotlieferant (15. Januar 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ist Modelljahr 2008. Kannst ggfls an der Rahmennr erkennen, die steht unten am Tretlagergehäuse (die letzten Ziffern KW/MJ).
> 2009 gab es auch rot/schwarz, das Unterrohr aber leicht anders lackiert.
> Steuersatz ist 1.5", reduziert für Gabelschaft 1 1/8" (ZS49/28,6 und ZS49/30). http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php
> http://www.fahrrad-rosskopp.de/2008/cube/ams_125.htm
> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Cube-2009-AMS-125-XT_detail_3289.html



Hast du auch schon mal nach getaperten Steuersätzen gekuckt?
Würd mich interessieren ob es Komplettlösungen gibt oder ob man sich Oben/Unten Kombi jeweils zusammen sucht...
der Brotlieferant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. Januar 2013)

Tapered ist bei 1.5" nicht vorgesehen, deshalb mußt dich mit proprietären Lösungen behelfen.
Eine Ideallösung gibt es da nicht. Entweder ein billiges Lager (FSA Gravity) oder höhere Einbauhöhe (unten EC49/40).
Schau bei den Stereo oder Fritzz Thread nach, da wurde das Thema des Öfteren schon erwähnt.


----------



## Brotlieferant (15. Januar 2013)

Ok, Danke.
Das Ganze ist nicht uninteressant, getaperte Gabeln gehen teilweise sehr günstig über den Tresen


----------



## erkan1984 (16. Januar 2013)

Brotlieferant schrieb:


> Hast du auch schon mal nach getaperten Steuersätzen gekuckt?
> Würd mich interessieren ob es Komplettlösungen gibt oder ob man sich Oben/Unten Kombi jeweils zusammen sucht...
> der Brotlieferant



durch die vielen standarts und kompinationsmöglichkeiten, beiten viele hersteller nur noch die kombinationsvarianten an...
ich habe in meinem MMMBop einen Acros AX25 verbaut.
da ist das untere Lager halt ein EC, anders bekommt man haltbare lager da nicht unter.
Hatte auch mal nen FSA Gravity, der war unten ZS aber bei den mikrigen lagerkugeln hat der nicht lange gehalten....


----------



## cytrax (4. Februar 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Um mir mal selbst zu Antworten: Nach einer Nacht in WD40 und ein paar "Streicheleinheiten" mit dem Kunsttoffhammer war die Achse dann draussen.



Gut, dann streichel ich auch mal ein bissel  Meine sitzt nämlich auch recht fest^^


----------



## cytrax (13. Februar 2013)

So da die Buchsen vom rp23 deutliches Spiel aufweisen gibts neue inclusive Gleitlager vom Huber Stephan 

Falls ich mich nicht vermessen habe müssten es die hier sein oder?

Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-2teilig (22,2×8 + 22,2×8): 30 
Gleitlager 12,7 mm


----------



## chelli (14. Februar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> So da die Buchsen vom rp23 deutliches Spiel aufweisen gibts neue inclusive Gleitlager vom Huber Stephan
> 
> Falls ich mich nicht vermessen habe müssten es die hier sein oder?
> 
> ...



Siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=619575&highlight=cube+d%E4mpferbuchsen - solange du nicht das AMS 125 in 16" hast, sollte 22,2mm stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (14. Februar 2013)

Nee ich habs in 20" Danke


----------



## Heeedi (28. Februar 2013)

Hi,

jemand dabei der an seinem AMS einen XT Umwerfer verbaut hat? Hab da irgendwie das Problem, dass ich den Umwerfer nicht weit genug herunter bekomme da dort schon die Schraube für den Getränkehalter sitzt...


----------



## T212 (28. Februar 2013)

Mach' mal ein Bild!

Bei mir ist jedenfalls ein XT-Downswing-Umwerfer ab Werk verbaut und der passt einwandfrei.


----------



## Heeedi (28. Februar 2013)

Ok...das ist ja Interessant... Ich mach dann gleich mal ein Bild


----------



## Heeedi (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## Brotlieferant (28. Februar 2013)

Welche Größe ist er Rahmen?
Du musst uU den Topswing FD-M770 verbauen.


----------



## Heeedi (28. Februar 2013)

Der Rahmen hat 20 Zoll... Topswing hatte ich schon probiert (Deore SLX), war aber leider zu tief bzw. den hab ich nicht hoch genug bekommen (wegen der Schraube)

Was wurde denn original von Cube am 20 Zoll Rahmen verbaut?


----------



## Brotlieferant (28. Februar 2013)

meiner ist auch ein 20"


----------



## Heeedi (28. Februar 2013)

Sorry... hab Quatsch erzählt. Natürlich hab ich den Topswing Umwerfer wegen der Schweißnaht nicht weit genug herunter bekommen. Ich konnte somit nicht auf das kleinste Zahnrad schalten


----------



## Heeedi (28. Februar 2013)

Könntest du ein Foto vom Umwerfer machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T212 (28. Februar 2013)

Bin jetzt weit weg vom Rad (20"), erinnere mich aber gerade wieder: Ja, der Umwerfer ist nahe an der Schraube montiert, aber absolut im grünen Bereich. 

Er funktioniert auch perfekt, lässt sich also auch einwandfrei einstellen.

Der Flaschenhalter muss über die Umwerferschelle drübergerammelt werden, aber auch das geht bei weichen Kunststoff-Haltern einwandfrei.


----------



## Heeedi (28. Februar 2013)

Ok, super. Flaschenhalter ist nicht das Problem... hab keinen  Bei den ersten Tests hat auch alles super funktioniert, nur ich kann den maximalen Abstand (Laut Shimano 3mm) nicht einhalten. Aber wenns ab Werk von Cube so vorgesehen ist, dann wird's schon passen 

Danke!


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. März 2013)

ams125 2008 - umbau 





bis auf rahmen kurbel dämpfer sattelstütze und umwerfer ist mittlerweile nichts mehr original

neu sind: 
pulverlack 
rockshox revelation 150
xtr laufräder
kettenführung, bash und lenker

onza ibex fr kommen noch 

erste tour: tip top 
leider ist es aber wie vorher auch, hinten zu hoch, was vor allem bei steilen verblockten trails und sprüngen stört. durch die 150mm statt vorher 130 ist aber zumindest mehr reserve vorn. das tretlager ist gefühlsmäßig höher, früher bin ich beim treten am trail immer mit der kurbel aufgesetzt. 
bergauf gehts genauso gut wie vorher, obwohl ich die neue gabel nicht traveln kann. hab die ganze spacerscheise weggemacht, bin also jetzt niedriger als zuvor 

gewicht ist glaub ich knapp unter 13 kg. geht also ab wie ein zäpfchen


----------



## LasseChristian (29. März 2013)

weiß jemand ob ich an ein 2008er ams125 vorne ne 203mm scheibe dranbauen kann? (fox talas 32rlc) oder wo ich dazu was finden kann?


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2013)

Kommt auf die Gabel an  in der Regel könne alle modernen Gabel aber 203mm ab


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. März 2013)

Hier findest Du Infos und Hilfe: www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-detail/article/up-to-which-brake-disc-diameter-is-my-cube-bike-approved/


----------



## LasseChristian (29. März 2013)

merci


----------



## possie (10. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich mein AMS doch behalte und sich kein Hartail findet, muss ich mir Gedanken über den Dämpfer machen. Fox RP23. Da ich etwas mehr auf die Waage bringe, finde ich den für mich unpassend, sprich ich könnte einen härteren gebrauchen.

Hat da jemand eine bezahlbare Idee?!


----------



## Vincy (10. Juni 2013)

Das Luftkammervolumen verkleinern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## possie (10. Juni 2013)

Wie jetzt?!


----------



## akisu (11. Juni 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=544469


----------



## andil1 (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo, welches Compression Tune und Rebound Tune hat der RP23 an euren AMS125 und wie schauts mit dem Wippen aus?


----------



## Joerg80 (26. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich baue gerade mein Fully auf Basis eines Cube AMS 125 Rahmens auf. Ich hätte noch die Überlegung, auf 650B umzubauen.

Im Forum bin ich zu Maßen fündig geworden. 650B mit 2,25" Nobby Nic 700mm Durchmesser, nen 2,35" Nobby Nic 705mm Durchmesser. Getestet habe ich schon mal mit ner Rennradfelge, und darauf nen etwas dickeren CrossReifen. Der misst im Durchmesser 700mm.

Mein erstes Fazit ist, dass es verdammt eng zugeht, vor allem was auch die Zugführung zum Umwerfer, und auch den Umwerfer selbst angeht. Luft vom Reifen zum Rahmen sind keine 5mm vorhanden, was wohl zuwenig ist.

Habt ihr schon mal Erfahrungen damit gesammelt, bzw so einen Umbau erfolgreich durchgeführt?

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Phoenix121078 (16. März 2014)

Hallo ich brächte mal Hilfe, welches Schaltwerk ist bei dem Cube AMS 125 Verbaut?

I-RDM772GS 4524667130321  Mittellang 35 Zähne

I-RDM772SGS 4524667130338  Lang 43 Zähne

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## T212 (17. März 2014)

Es ist natürlich das lange Schaltwerk verbaut.

Kann man einfach ermitteln: Kapazität muss größer (oder gleich) sein als (Zahnanzahl größtes Kettenblatt - kleinstes Kennblatt) + (größtes Ritzel - kleinstes Ritzel), also (44 - 22) + (32 - 11) = 43. Wobei das 43er Schaltwerk auch mit der Kombi 44/22 + 34/11 funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schempi (17. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr vielleicht nen Ratschlag zur Preisgestaltung für mich? Nach vier Saisons hab ich mein AMS durch ein Stumpy (Jehova!) ersetzt und bevor das AMS einstaubt, würde ich gerne einen neuen Besitzer dafür suchen...habe nur gar keine Ahnung, was ein fairer Preis / eine Verhandlungsbasis wäre. Kann ich da am Lack nochmal was korrigieren oder fällt sowas für euch auch einfach unter Gebrauchsspur? Lohnt sich vielleicht der Verkauf in Einzelteilen eher? 








Technisch läuft die Kiste noch 1a, aber ein paar Macken im Lack sind nach 10 - 12k Kilometern drin. Eine siehe Bild und dann hinten an der Kabelführung, die hat sich in den Lack gefressen und der hebt sich drum rum jetzt ein wenig. Gekauft hat ichs September 2010 für 1800 Euro beim Rabe, da war die Louise als Bremse direkt mit dabei. Ansonsten die normale Ausstattung mit 3*9 XT Schaltung, Float Dämpfer und 32ger Talas, die wurde 2011 von Toxoholics erneuert.


----------



## Phoenix121078 (17. Mai 2014)

Mit hätte ein Händler bei Kauf eines neuen Rades mit verschließenen Antrieb (Kettenblätter/Kette/Kassette) 800 € gegeben. Auch gut gepflegt ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schempi (19. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antwort, ich hab in der Bucht und hier im Bikemarkt nochn paar jüngere gesehen die so bei 1100 bis 1200 raus kommen und teilweise noch ne Vario dabei haben...ich glaub der 800 Euro Dreh passt wirklich perfekt


----------



## Schempi (7. Juni 2014)

und ich Buddel ihn gleich nochmal aus: Ich wurde gerade gefragt welche Tretlageraufnahme es denn hat - kann mir bitte jemand sagen was da beim MJ2010 drin steckt?


----------



## andy1970 (17. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Bin seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines gebrauchten Cube AMS 125 HPA.
Mit XT Kurbel.Schaltwerk und Umwerfer SLX Schalthebeln Formula RX Bremse.
Gabel Fox Talas 32 RL und Fox RP23 Dämpfer.
Ich weiss nicht genau wie alt das Bike ist der Verkäufer hat gesagt er hat es 2012 gekauft.
Ich glaube aber es ist älter. Bezahlt habe ich 550€.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Boshard (18. September 2014)

2012 gab es Kein AMS 125 mehr 
Wurde nur bis 2011 gebaut.

Wen du uns ein Foto vom Bike zeigst könneten wir dir Sagen welches Bj dein Bike hat


----------



## andy1970 (18. September 2014)

Die Rahmennummer endet mit KM1009 ich denke 10/2009 oder?

Gruß Andy


----------



## T212 (19. September 2014)

Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein 2010er Modell "AMS 125 RX", genau das habe ich auch. Das wurde ab Ende 2009 gebaut.

Natürlich heißt das nicht zwingend, dass dich der Verkäufer hinters Licht führen wollte, denn Restposten können manchmal lange in irgendeinem Lager rumliegen...

Die Bremse durch was Gescheites ersetzen und bei der Gabel die Dichtringe durch die neuen SKF-Dinger ersetzen + Ölwechsel und du hast ein feines Radl...


----------



## andy1970 (20. September 2014)

T212 schrieb:


> Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein 2010er Modell "AMS 125 RX", genau das habe ich auch. Das wurde ab Ende 2009 gebaut.
> 
> Natürlich heißt das nicht zwingend, dass dich der Verkäufer hinters Licht führen wollte, denn Restposten können manchmal lange in irgendeinem Lager rumliegen..



Das denke ich auch nicht.
Das Fahrrad ist Tiptop in schuss auf dem Tacho sind 360km und aufgrund von Reifendruck und Druck in der Gabel glaube ich das meistens 
auf Straßen oder Radwegen gefahren wurde.(in der Gabel waren 10 Bar).

Heute mittag will ich auf Tour und dann mach ich ein paar Bilder.

P.S. Was hast du gegen die Bremse die geht wie die Sau und eine Klingel kann man sich mit der auch sparen.


----------



## andy1970 (20. September 2014)

So hier ist noch ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T212 (22. September 2014)

andy1970 schrieb:


> P.S. Was hast du gegen die Bremse die geht wie die Sau und eine Klingel kann man sich mit der auch sparen.



Ich habe lieber extra Geräte für sowas... Dieses Geräuschniveau nervt auf Dauer extrem und die Bremse ist an diesem Rad ums Verrecken nicht zu beruhigen, dazu das ständige Schleifen, unerträglich... Es gibt unbestätigte Berichte, dass es möglich ist, die RX zu beruhigen, ich habe noch keine erlebt.

Außerdem fand ich die RX auch zu schlecht dosierbar, sie bremst wie blöd, aber das schon bei geringstem Hebeldruck. Da ist mir eine Shimano XT wesentlich lieber. Und die ist still wie ein Mäuschen, unschlagbar wartungsarm (Öl statt Bremsflüssigkeit) und wunderbar dosierbar.


----------



## andy1970 (22. September 2014)

Ich hab nun 17 Jahre Stahlharttail mit 60mm Federweg und V-Brake hinter mir für mich ist das im moment alles absolut Top.
Aber das wird mit der Zeit nachlassen und so wie ich mich kenne wird dann geschraubt 
Die erste größere ausfahrt hab ich am Samstag gemacht (30 km 15% Teer 30% Singletrail und der rest Wald und Forstwege)
Ich bin immer noch begeistert.

LG Andy


----------



## ralf68 (10. November 2014)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung welche Lager in meinen Laufrädern verbaut sind bzw. was für eine DT Swiss Nabe ist verbaut?
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Cube AMS125 R1, Baujahr 2009. Laufräder nach Label: DT Swiss XPW1600.
Das Vorderrad hat mittlerweile merkliches Spiel bekommen und die Lager sollten gewechselt werden.
Möchte es aber erst auseinander nehmen, wenn ich entsprechende Lager bereit liegen habe.

Ralf


----------



## andil1 (6. Januar 2015)

ralf68 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung welche Lager in meinen Laufrädern verbaut sind bzw. was für eine DT Swiss Nabe ist verbaut?
> Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Cube AMS125 R1, Baujahr 2009. Laufräder nach Label: DT Swiss XPW1600.
> Das Vorderrad hat mittlerweile merkliches Spiel bekommen und die Lager sollten gewechselt werden.
> Möchte es aber erst auseinander nehmen, wenn ich entsprechende Lager bereit liegen habe.
> Ralf



Guten Morgen,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dt-swiss-xpw1600.384484/page-4 
Letzter Beitrag (#100)


----------



## ralf68 (6. Januar 2015)

Danke andil1


----------



## Vincy (6. Januar 2015)

Müßte eine DT340 oder DT350 sein. Lager sind aber da identisch.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Support/HUBS/DT-Swiss-Hubs-340-Technical-Manual.pdf
http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Support/HUBS/350-Technical-Manual.pdf
https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/naben/350
Die Lager bekommst woanders viel billiger.


----------



## ralf68 (6. Januar 2015)

Jetzt bin ich aber platt. Super. Eine bessere Beschreibung kann es nicht mehr geben.
Danke Vincy


----------



## tamlem (9. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte zwei kurze Fragen bezüglich Rahmentausch am AMS 125.
Ich habe von einem Bekannten ein CUBE AMS 125 bj 2010 mit Rahmenschaden günstig erstanden in Rahmengröße 18". Für mich zu klein, weswegen ich mir einen 20" Rahmen gekauft habe (auch ein ams 125 bj 2010), natürlich gebraucht. Jetzt hat dieser Rahmen neben einigen kleinen Kratzern am unteren Rohr in der Nähe des Tretlagers eine etwa 5mm x 5mm große Beschädigung, welche an der tiefsten Stelle gut 1mm tief ist. Es fehlt ein Stück Material hier, Verformungen oder Ähnliches sind nicht zu erkennen.
Meint ihr das ist an dieser Stelle kritisch oder kann ich den Rahmen bedenkenlos einbauen?

Die zweite Frage ist, ob ich die Gabel vom 18" in das 20" einfach so einbauen kann? Oder ist das Steuerrohr länger/kürzer?


----------



## Moonhill (26. Januar 2015)

tamlem schrieb:


> Ich hätte zwei kurze Fragen bezüglich Rahmentausch am AMS 125.
> Ich habe von einem Bekannten ein CUBE AMS 125 bj 2010 mit Rahmenschaden günstig erstanden in Rahmengröße 18". Für mich zu klein, weswegen ich mir einen 20" Rahmen gekauft habe (auch ein ams 125 bj 2010), natürlich gebraucht. Jetzt hat dieser Rahmen neben einigen kleinen Kratzern am unteren Rohr in der Nähe des Tretlagers eine etwa 5mm x 5mm große Beschädigung, welche an der tiefsten Stelle gut 1mm tief ist. Es fehlt ein Stück Material hier, Verformungen oder Ähnliches sind nicht zu erkennen.
> Meint ihr das ist an dieser Stelle kritisch oder kann ich den Rahmen bedenkenlos einbauen?
> 
> ...





Die zweite Frage lässt sich eventuell eindeutiger beantworten: vermutlich wird das Steuerrohr beim 20" gegenüber der 18" Variante um ca. 1cm länger sein. Würde bedeuten, wenn du jetzt mit dem 18er und mindestens 1cm Spacertürmchen unterwegs warst, dürfte das mit deiner Gabel im 20er ohne  Spacertürmchen halt passen.
Viel kritischer sehe ich die Materialfehlstelle. 1mm tief ist ja eigentlich schon fast ein Loch, so dünn wie sich das Unterrohr beim Klopftest anhört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no name2606 (9. Oktober 2015)

hay,
ich grab mal den thred aus.

hab nen gebrauchten ams125 16" und glaub 2008-2010.
ich hab das 2007 und es ist auf jeden fall die modernere variante von meinem.

das lager am umlenkhebel (da wo die bunte bellagscheibe ist) ist fest.

a) wie bekomme ich das ausgebaut
b) wo bekomme ich das günstig (60€ ist definitiv zu viel) her


----------



## robert.vienna (27. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

hab ein Cube AMS 125 Bj 2009. Mein DT Swiss RWS Schnellspanner (war Serienausstattung) aus Kunststoff ist bei einem Sturz gebrochen. Jetzt gibt es ja eine neue Version aus Alu. Aber welche Einbaubreite passt? 135 oder 145mm?

Danke für Info


----------



## Brotlieferant (27. Oktober 2015)

Hinten, 135mm


----------



## robert.vienna (27. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## lauser5000 (28. April 2016)

Servus zusammen,
hat von euch einer bitte die Maße des vorderen Dämpferbolzens für ein AMS aus 2010 (18 Zoll) im Kopf...... hab mir die Schraube rundgedreht und müsste zum Händler, der aber wiederum die Maße braucht.
Danke
Ralf


----------



## lauser5000 (30. April 2016)

Hat sich erledigt, hab des Ding rausbekommen.... nur der Händler hat die nicht mehr in der Werkstatt und: Er bestellt die auch nicht mehr bei Cube, weil er die angeblich nicht mehr einzeln erhält.
Was solls......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hampy90 (13. Mai 2016)

Moin Leute, 

Ich fahre ein Cube AMS 125 RX (2009), das leider kein Loch für eine innen-zu-verlegende Reverb hat. 
Daher meine Frage, hat von euch jemand schonmal einen AMS Rahmen angebohrt und hat damit Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich weiß es ist nicht sonderlich klug den Rahmen anzubohren und bewusst Spannungskonzentrationen und geometrische Kerben einzubringen, genau daher suche ich nach dem besten Punkt um es mit dem geringsten Risiko zu machen. 

Einen Ersatzrahmen habe ich zum Glück bereits im Keller liegen - das ist der Grund weshalb ich das Risiko überhaupt eingehen würde  

Liebe Grüße und schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## lauser5000 (13. Mai 2016)

Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle mal die Anleitung (pdf) von Liteville anschauen...... ich glaube nicht, dass ein kleines, ordentlich gebohrtes Loch im Sitzrohr so dramatische Auswirkungen auf die Stabilität des Rahmen hat.


----------



## FlyingScotsman (30. November 2016)

*Ersatz-Gabel für Revelation 90-130 am AMS 125 K18 aus 2008 gesucht.*
Hallo,
meine Revelation 90-130 ist hinüber und brauche eine neue Gabel. Welche Größe würdet Ihr einbauen? Ich tendiere zu 120mm, wobei es hier kaum Auswahl gibt. Bisher habe ich nur die Reba RL 26" Solo Air 120 gefunden. Heute sind ja die meisten Gabeln tapered, da ist es echt schwer was zu finden ... vor allem wenn es nicht so teuer sein soll.


----------



## Heddy01 (21. Juli 2017)

Ich könnte ein gebrauchtes AMS 125 kaufen. BJ2011. Zustand, teilweise sehr vermackt, Reifen runter, Dämpferbuchse ausgeschlagen, Technik sonst OK. Was ist so ein Teil noch Wert.

Hat jemand eine Meinung.


----------



## T212 (21. Juli 2017)

Womöglich mit Fox TALAS? Dann ist das Ding praktisch gar nichts mehr wert... Die TALAS verrecken alle irgendwann und es gibt keine Ersatzteile mehr, das wird leider richtig teuer, weil es kaum noch passende Gabeln auf dem freien Markt gibt. Fox verkauft immerhin noch passende Float-Gabeln (1 1/8", Schnellspanner) für 550 EUR.

Aber auch sonst: Finger weg, egal wie günstig das Ding ist, wenn das sehr vermackt ist, dann ist die große Frage "Warum?"...

Ein gut erhaltenes AMS 125 habe ich noch rumliegen, mit fast neuer Gabel (s.o.).


----------



## Heddy01 (21. Juli 2017)

Warum....ist für meinen Sohn (11 Jahre). Verkäufer ist nen Kumpel. Ist halt die Frage welche Preis ist für so ein altes Teil realistisch?


----------



## biker-wug (19. August 2018)

Hi Leute, ich richte für einen Bekannten gerade sein altes AMS 125 her. Neuer Antrieb usw. 
Jetzt zum Problem, ich hab die beiden eingelegten Lager aus dem Steuersatz rausgenommen und ihm mitgegeben, damit er im Bikeshop die gleichen bestellen kann. Leider haben die Helden die falschen bestellt und die alten weggeworfen.

Gabel ist noch ne 1 1/8. Baujahr vom Bike müsste so 2009 oder 2010 sein.

Weiss einer das Mass dieser Lager? Bei Cube auf der Homepage findet man auch nur Bike bis 2016 im Archiv.


----------



## Moonhill (19. August 2018)

Kann jetzt nur fürs 2008er 125er sprechen....oben und unten kommt ein gewöhnliches Indutrielager rein: 1-1/8 ACB 36°x45° 873 z.B.
Bei mir ist der FSA Orbit Z1.5 Steuersatz verbaut.


----------



## biker-wug (20. August 2018)

Danke für die Info


----------

